#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-23
<drj_cro> jutar
<zerobravo> imam problem sa pokretanjem mysql servisa
<dodobas> instaliraj PostgreSQL
<zerobravo> u procesima ne vidim da mysql radi, a preko init.d-a start|sstop|restart uredno odradi, no ne pokrene
<zerobravo> a ima dosta baza, nema mi smisla sve sad selit, ako je neki trivijalan problem
<zerobravo> service mysqld restart
<jelly> zerobravo: a u daemon.logu nema nista indikativno?
<zerobravo> evo sad sam pogledao mysql log i nema nista
<MmikeMRMA> ps -ef | grep mysql
<MmikeMRMA> jel' se napise stogod?
<zerobravo> root       9228 101390  0 08:26 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<Mmike> dodobas, saljivdzijo :)
<Mmike> zerobravo, i to je jedino?
<zerobravo> da
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fakat ti ne radi mysql :)
<Mmike> ok, kad kazes: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Mmike> negdje, u neki log, mora se zapisati sto je oslo kvragu
<Mmike> probay syslog
<zerobravo> da, kaze uredno upstart job, i pid 
<Mmike> mislim da mysql defaultno tamo pise
<Mmike> mozda u /var/log/mysql imas nesto
<zerobravo> prazan file
<Mmike> heh, firma za koju radim se prebacuje na debian6 :) imali su debian5 :) pola init skripti koje imaju interni paketi ne rade zbog upstarta :)
<Mmike> zerobravo, a u syslogu? /var/log/syslog?
<zerobravo> nemam uopce tog filea
<zerobravo> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<zerobravo> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<Mmike> kako mislis, nemas /var/log/syslog?
<zerobravo> nema ga
<zerobravo> http://173.0.54.64/image/?di=513061395070
<zerobravo> evo sto imam u /var/log
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ja bih rekao da tebi stosta toga fali
<Mmike> imas li uopce /var/lib/mysql ?
<Mmike> tj, sto ti pise u /etc/mysql/my.conf, gdje su ti baze i to sve?
<Mmike> btw, onaj mysql.log i mysql.err, prazni su, ili ima nesto smisleno tamo?
<zerobravo> imam /var/lib/mysql
<zerobravo> potpuno prazni
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> imas li backup?
<zerobravo> imam
<Mmike> mislim da je vrijeme da ga upogonis
<Mmike> tko odrzava taj stroj inace? ti, ili?
<zerobravo> da
<Mmike> ha, eto, onda sve znas
<Mmike> iako, bilo bi dobro da ustanovis sto se desilo
<Mmike> gdje su nestali fajlovi
<zerobravo> da, samo mi je cudno sto je problem u samom servisu
<Mmike> dal' ti je netko provalio na stroj mozda? Ili mozda neki hardverski bed?
<Mmike> kako to misils - problem u samom servisu?
<zerobravo> pa sto ne radi mysql servis, iako ga preko init.d-a pokrenem
<zerobravo> nije nitko provalio
<zerobravo> evo nasao sam lofg
<zerobravo> log
<Mmike> pa, ne radi ti zato sto nemas data dir, ako ti je /var/lib/mysql prazan, mysql nema odtkud podici baze
<Mmike> sto kaze log (di je log?)
<zerobravo> "/var/log/mysql/error.log"
<Mmike> i, sto ima unutra?
<zerobravo> ./var/log/mysql.err i mysql.log
<Mmike> jelly, sto se danas koristi za cacheiranje debova? apt-proxy?
<zerobravo> http://pastebin.com/TKVgH5zF
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/google-movies--ne-sve/108840.aspx
<Mmike> 110523  8:18:24 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.
<Mmike> Version: '5.1.41-3ubuntu12'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  (Ubuntu)
<Mmike> iz ovoga se da zakljuciti da ti mysql radi
<Mmike> pise 8:18, to je jutros bilo?
<zerobravo> da
<Mmike> jel' imas opce mjesta na disku tom?
<zerobravo> ima
<zerobravo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<zerobravo> ./dev/simfs             50G   23G   28G  45% /
<zerobravo> znaci manje od pola mi je zauzeto
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> tja, vidi onda gdje ti nestadose datoteke
<Mmike> i zasto?
<tparcina> U apache2.conf ne mogu naći gdje da podesim bind addresu i broj porta.
<tparcina> Gdje se to sad nalazi?
<zerobravo> a evo procesi koji rade, nema mysql-a http://tinyurl.com/3okgf9v
<tparcina> httpd.conf je prazna :(
<Mmike> tparcina, u apache2.conf
<Mmike> ne, lazem
<Mmike> imas ports.conf
<Mmike> unutra
<Mmike> al' tak sveisto
<Mmike> apache2.conf na kraju includa ports.conf i slicno
<Mmike> zerobravo, pa, /var/lib/mysql je prazan - naravno da myslq ne moze raditi kad mu fale podaci s kojima ce raditi
<Mmike> al' tebi fali stosta, /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/syslog
<Mmike> tako da... nesto je fishy s tim strojem
<Mmike> siguran si da ti nije provaljeno gore?
<tparcina> Mmike: Hvala. Dobro su ga izmješali :(
<Mmike> tparcina, u biti si sam mozes sloziti kako ti pase to
<tparcina> Mmike: Vidim, samo sam htio znati gdje se to točno, prema njihovim uputama, treba nalazit.
<Mmike> tparcina, mislim da je ovo sa ports.conf debian/ubuntu nacin
<tparcina> Jer radim upute za one koji znaju još manje od mene. :)
<Mmike> i oni sites-available/enabled
<zerobravo> nije prazan /var/lib/mysql, sadrzi popis svih baza, plus neki fileovi izmedju ostalih i nameserver.pid
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> zerobravo, o? to je novo onda? pa moras naci  u logu zasto se ne pokrece
<Mmike> a ja moram na wc :)
<Mmike> brb
<zerobravo> aj idem se jos poigrat s tim, nije mi jasno
<tparcina> Mmike: Apache je prekompliciran za ovo Å¡to mi treba. Prelazim na lighttpd.
<tparcina> Mmike: Svejedno, hvala na pomoći.
<Mmike> tparcina, ey? :)
<Mmike> nije bas kompliciran
<Mmike> i nije da je lighty puno jednostavniji
<Mmike> al' dobro :)
<tparcina> Mmike: Za ono Å¡to trebam je.
<tparcina> Polaznici imaju vježbu instalirati web server, primijeniti početnu IP adresu i broj porta.
<tparcina> Kod Apachea ta to trebaju editirati nekoliko datoteka (ne može se iz jedne!).
<jelly> Polaznici irca imaju vježbu primijetiti grešku i promijeniti jedno slovo u gornjoj rečenici?
<tparcina> Kod lighttpd je, nadam se, trebam provjeriti, to sve u jednoj datoteci.
<jelly> apache konfiguracija u Debianu je ciljano raskomadana da to bude u različitim datotekama.  /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/README.Debian.gz
<Mmike> jelly, apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng ili apt-proxy?
<jelly> cega?
<Mmike> bleh :)
<jelly> ni jedno -- koristim samo debele linkove
<Mmike> intaliram 4 debiana, za pocetak, a vjerojatno jos, u virtualboxove, neke clustere isprobavam i to sve
<Mmike> pa reko, moram nesto takvo, ubit cu se skidati 500MB paketica svako malo
<Mmike> super mi je kad citam ubuntu howtoove koje je pisala ekipa koja bas ne kuzi o cemu pise
<tparcina> Mmike: :) Jel se ovo odnosilo na moj how to? :D
<tparcina> Instaliranje web servera je sporedan zadatak, potreban samo da bi se obavio glavni zadatak. :)
<tparcina> Njih ne zanima instaliranje web servera. Čak je postojala opcija da oni uopće ne instaliraju web server.
<Mmike> tparcina, jok :)
<Mmike> citam kako lik objasnjava za apt-proxy
<Mmike> tj, apt-cacher
<Mmike> veli, moras imati apache instaliran
<Mmike> a nije mu bas jasno zasto apt-cacher nece raditi ako mu kazes da se binda na port 80
<Mmike> a onda poslije kaze, konfigurirajte klijente da u sources.list imaju apt-cacher-machine:3182
<Mmike> veli, bez ovog :3182 nece raditi!!!
<Mmike> ma nemoj :)
<Mmike> na #postgresql kanalu ima 'peder'
<dodobas> Mmike: o cemu ti?
<Mmike> kako volim kad tb umre
<Mmike> dodobas, erm
<Mmike> koje ? :)
<dodobas> vezano uz #postgesql
<Mmike> reci: /whois peder
<dodobas> kazem: /whois peder
<dodobas> a mislim, Norge...
<Mmike> ae ")-
<tparcina> AAaaaaaa! Zar svi web serveri moraju podržavat virtualne servere? :(
<tparcina> Molim vas da mi preporučite web server koji u JEDNOJ conf datoteci ima definiranu bind ip adresu i broj porta.
<tparcina> A ne da, nakon Å¡to se promijeni u jednoj datoteci, da se onda trebaju mijenjati i postavke virtualnih servera i sl.
<Mmike> tparcina,  :)
<dodobas> tparcina: http://www.cherokee-project.com/
<Mmike> dodobas, wsgi podrzava? moze python i/ili cherrypy vrtjeti?
<dodobas> wsgi of kors
<Mmike> naravno da je u ubuntu stara verzija
<Mmike> u debianu necu nit gledat
<dodobas> cherokee je kul, jer imas built in webadmin
<tparcina> Mmike: Evo, upravo sam ga instalirao i isprobao.
<dodobas> iako u produkciji jos uvijek vrtim nginx
<dodobas> manje resursa treba
<tparcina> U jednoj datoteci mogu mijenjati broj porta! :D
<tparcina> To je ono što sam tražio! :)
<tparcina> Hvala!
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng
<Mmike> sve drugo nema smisla
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<hbogner> zgodna stvarcica: http://ramsan.com/products/pcie-storage/ramsan-70
<SilverSpace> hbogner: imas viska bubreg :)
<hbogner> he hehe
<hbogner> ja ua zadnje vrijeme samo skupe linkove nalazim :D
<SilverSpace> za ovo skupljam pare http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe6jbNdF35s
<obruT> SilverSpace: copilo me :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa kaj si radio
<SilverSpace> mene vec peti dan drzi
<obruT> pa ne znam, jel od tog novog caja za koji sam mislio da mi pomaze ili mi se cini da je od zele bombona koja mi je cura sa veseljem donijela :P
<obruT> a cijeli prosli tjedan sam kao totalno pazio sto jedem i pijem ko da sam pod napadom :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: meni se cini da na to utjece iproljetno  vrijeme
<SilverSpace> mene obavezno svako proljece pazio ili ne pazio copi dva puta
<Mmike> eh
 * Mmike samo s alergijom ima problema sad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na kaj? pelud?
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<Mmike> na topole mislim
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> a i na sunce
<Mmike> cim zatopli malo, tj, cim preko 25 temperatura krene pocnem smrcat i kihat 
<Mmike> a onda 2-3 tjedna kasnije mi nateknu oci i odem u kurac skroz
<Mmike> i to tak traje 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> i onda je sve normalno
<hbogner> Mmike, odi na testiranje
<CrazyLemon> letizen riješi problem sa topolom/peludom :)
<hbogner> frend je otisai i saznao hrpu toga
<Mmike> hbogner, hm? jel' mu pomoglo to, mislim, jel' rijesio kaj?
<igustin> CrazyLemon: kako kome Å¡to od toga djeluje
<hbogner> da zna kad i sta izbjegavat
<hbogner> a sad cak moze van 
<CrazyLemon> igustin true that..al eto meni letizen S najbolje spriječava alergiju :)
<hbogner> jer zna sta ga muci pa se pripremi
<hbogner> i saznao je da je aleergican na soju uz sve to
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> super :)
<SilverSpace> mene hebe sijeno
<Mmike> hbogner, a di je isao raditi testove? gore na srebrnjak?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu podnjet miris
<hbogner> Mmike, moram ga pitat
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ja znam da mi magnezij, recimo, pomogne. I Kalcij. Al' nakon 2 dana toga mi hrana skroz promijeni okus.
<Mmike> kad pocnem imati akutne probleme s time (tipa, budim se u 4 ujutro od kihanja)
<Mmike> onda pijem te tablete i pomogne
<igustin> moram priznati da i meni on trenutno najbolje pomaže, za razliku od Belodina i onog R<nešto>
<Mmike> igustin, na sto si ti alergican?
<igustin> nemam pojma ;)
<Mmike> :) 
<CrazyLemon> Mmike meni baš ništa :S 
<CrazyLemon> samo tablete
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, a tebe isto topola gnjavi?
<Mmike> hbogner, aj pitaj, plz
<igustin> nisam bio na testiranju, ali ovih par tjedana oči i nos su mi patili
<CrazyLemon> i fizički napor...puls iznad 140 i sve je kul :D
<igustin> ali kako na kojem mjestu, i kako u koje doba dana ili vremenskih prilika
<CrazyLemon> Mmike mene više toga gnjavi.. vjerovatno i topol ..ne znam nisam se nikad testirao :)
<igustin> nisam još skužio točno što me smeta
<Mmike> jer isao sam pred 100 godina na testiranje neko na srebrnjak (jer sam astmacirat bio - od kad pusim nemam problema s astmom), i ispalo da sam alergican i na grah i na banane i na 100 cuda
<CrazyLemon> igustin pogledaj kalendar kad koje trave cvijetaju i vid češ šta ti smeta
<Mmike> recimo, odem rolati na jarun. I prodjem kroz onu sumicu i kisem toliko da jedva rolam. Kad dodjem do Aquariusa ssve se smiri, i onda sve kul dok opet do sumice ne dodjem.
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, imas URL neki na taj kalendar?
<igustin> CrazyLemon: a gledao sam već, ali nisam skužio pravilo, ima dosta toga okolo
<CrazyLemon> Mmike upravo tražim
<CrazyLemon> Mmike http://www.ezdravje.com/si/alergija/koledar/
<CrazyLemon> slovensko je..al you'll get the point :)
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> trave in trpotec
<Mmike> zmagal sam si hiznico, ne :)
<Mmike> trave, mislim, wtf :)
<Mmike> e, i sto je super
<Mmike> kad ono dodje pljusak 2dnevni
<Mmike> ili malcice zahladi i kisica
<Mmike> nema alergije :)
<hbogner> http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/img/themes/phfrontend/kalendar_peludi/home.html
<Mmike> i zanimljivo, na moru nikad nisam alergican
<Mmike> doduse, nisam dugo bio u 6tom mjesecu dolje, idem ove godine, pa cu bas vidjeti
<Mmike> znam da nisam na ambroziju
<SilverSpace> moj frend na neko drvo koje sad cvate na moru 
<SilverSpace> i to gadno plikove po kozi dobije
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da tvoj frend nije alergican na neobrijane ceske/njemacke tiristice
<hbogner> *turistice
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, o, lolmofolololol :)
<obruT> kako se manifestira ta alegrija ? :)
<obruT> nabreknu gace ? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si o hartbeatu pricao bio, right?
 * obruT je alergican na komplicirani data model :P
<dodobas> Mmike: pacemaker
<Mmike> dodobas, :*
<hbogner> obruT, alergija se manifestira kasnije kad odes kod doktora i pitas zasto te pece dok pisas :D
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng = milina
<Mmike> 2 verzije ubuntua i debian, bez ikakvih problema
<Mmike> jedan servis, sve raid sam, mljac
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: dan
<calmpitbull> samo dan kako to
<calmpitbull> nije dobar mozda?
<SilverSpace> http://techmento.com/2011/05/16/leaked-htc-holiday-coming/
<SilverSpace> 4.5" fakat su poceli pretjerivati
<ivoks> Mmike: heartbeat je mrtav
<ivoks> Mmike: ako ti je server ubuntu, probaj squid-deb-proxy
<Mmike> ivoks, sad nekom liku nesto gledam, ima pgpool i hartbeat, pa gledam dal' da ostavim to il' da probam taj pacemaker
<Mmike> a ovo sa apt-cacher-ng je meni za po doma
<Mmike> i super je
<Mmike> overhead minimalan, ne treba mu nit apache nit squid nit nista
<ivoks> ako radi, super...
<ivoks> ima neke musice, a i ne podrzava sve tipove arhiva :)
<ivoks> sto se tice heartbeat...
<ivoks> ne propravljaj ono sto nije strgano
<ivoks> popravljaj
<Mmike> ivoks, kak' to mislis? (za apt-cacher), kakve musice?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, to sam si i ja mislio :) al' liku je pgpool slozen tako da ne koristi drugi postgres, nikad, tako da pitaj boga kako je ovo slozeno :)
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, ako se podigne prije nego li stroj dobije IP, ne radi... ne podrzava privatne repozitorije sa lozinkama
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> u biti, glavni problem apt-cache* alata je ono sto je i njihova najveca prednost - specijalizirani su za debian/ubuntu arhive
<Mmike> thnx, budem pazio na to
<Mmike> pa, to me ne smeta :) trenutno
<ivoks> nije ni mene, dok nisam naletio na te neke probleme
<ivoks> vise se ni ne sjecam sto tocno
<Mmike> a sad trosis squid sa tim -deb nadostukom?
<ivoks> na jednoj lokaciji, da
<ivoks> fora sa tim squidom je... u klijentu :)
<ivoks> ne trebas nista konfigurirati
<ivoks> instaliras serverski paket
<ivoks> instaliras klijentski paket na klijentu
<ivoks> imas avahi i sve radi samo od sebe
<ivoks> naravno, avahi se koristi samo u kontroliranim mrezama ;)
<Mmike> ma, meni je ovo samo za po doma
<Mmike> hrpa virtualboxova
<Mmike> i stalno instaliravam iste stvari
<Mmike> dopizdilo mi jutros
<Mmike> pa reko, da vidiom
<Mmike> a prije davno sam apt-proxy koristio, i to je komplikovano bilo
<Mmike> a i vidim da je obsolete
<ivoks> da, ne radi dobro
<Mmike> http://blogs.tedneward.com/2006/06/26/The+Vietnam+Of+Computer+Science.aspx
<Mmike> ak' se nekom cita zasto je ORM drek i zasto ga ne treba koristiti, bar ne ove auto-ormove (djangoaste, activerecord, hibernate i slicno)
<Mmike> slobodno preskociti predugacak uvod o vijetnamskom ratu :)
<ivoks> super mi je kad nestane struje
<ivoks> sva sreca pa imam android telefon :)
<ivoks> i bateriju koja ce izdrzati barem slijedecih 5 sati
<SilverSpace> stigo paket prije iz Kine nego iz zagreba
 * jelly ne zna ni za Å¡to ORM valja
<dodobas> jelly: ORM ti sluzi za prototyping :)
<SilverSpace> unity nema sredine ili ga mrze ili su oduševljeni korisnici
<dodobas> kasnije u produkciji slozis SQL :)
<Mmike> ORM sluzi za 'joj, neznam ja te baze bas, SQL i to, ma joj, uh, fuu, fuf'
<jelly> meh, TLDR
<obruT> ne sluzi za to
<obruT> mozes imati baze u malom prstu pa svejedno koristiti ORM za ono di ce ti nevjerojatno olaksati stvari, a opet da nemas nekakav performance penalty
<dodobas> Mmike: za tebe je poznato da bi sve naradije u XML drzao :P
<Mmike> obruT, ja jos nisam nasao ozbiljnu OLTP aplikaciju gdje je to bio slucaj
<Mmike> mislim, perlov DBI ili JDBC ili takve stvari, to su isto ORMovi
<Mmike> al' nisu automacki
<Mmike> pricam o active recordu 
<Mmike> npr
<obruT> ne znam sto je active record
<SilverSpace> odoh do pošte
<obruT> i nekak nisam ni DBI ni JDBC dozivljavao kao ORM, za mene je to uvijek bio DB API koji ispod skriva konkretnu bazu na koju se spajas
<Mmike> pa DBI i JDBC to rade. ne koristis drito libpq ili sto vec, nego ti jdbc to zawrapa.
<Mmike> a activerecord
<obruT> ORM je za mene nesto sto ce mi omoguciti da nekakav objekt u nekom OO jeziku mogu perzistirati u bazu
<Mmike> je nesto sto, kad ti kazes, pojednostavljeno: noviKupac = new Kupac()
<Mmike> ovaj odmah napravi kupca u bazi
<Mmike> ako nema tablice 'kupci' ond anapravi i to
<Mmike> sve napravi
<Mmike> svo sranje :)
<Mmike> ako objekt samo zelis perzistirati u bazu onda ti vjerojatno relacijska baza ne treba
<obruT> moze, ali ne mora, mozes ti tablicu kupci zasebno napravit, a perzistira objekt kad npr. napravis noviKupac.save()
<obruT> i ne mora uopce radit sranje po bazi ak znas definiat stvari kak treba
<Mmike> jeps, ima ORMova koji su manje losi i koji su puno losi
<Mmike> obruT, cim ides graditi projekt od objekata imas problem
<obruT> e jebiga :)
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> naravno da ovisi o projektu :)
<Mmike> ak je projekt novi mplayer, onda da, baza nema puno veze :)
<dodobas> Mmike: po meni ORM nije toliki problem, odnosno
 * obruT nece nastaviti raspravu nakon 14:38 < Mmike> obruT, cim ides graditi projekt od objekata imas problem
<dodobas> dok god znas da ces imati mali overhead, sto znaci vise cache
<dodobas> i da ces tu i tamo morati okinuti raw sql
<Mmike> obruT, :) mozemo li raspravljati o tome zasto ne zelis nastaviti raspravu? :)
<dodobas> ako pricas o webu
<obruT> jer je besmisleno :)
<Mmike> dodobas, velim, ovisi o projektu. Radis li bilo kakav transakcijski sustav i krenes li od objekata sjebao si se, dugorocno, samo tako
<Mmike> jer nemas ideju sto su ti podaci i gdje moraju biti
<Mmike> a ORM pretpostavlja da je instanca objekta = redak u tablici
<obruT> ovako, ORM ima smisla u projektima di radis s objektima :) dakle, ako radis sustav koji nije bazira na objektima, ne koristis ORM
<Mmike> da je property = atribut
<dodobas> Mmike: pa naravno da neces koristiti ORM za terminale u bankma
<dodobas> Mmike: ne nuzno, tj. taj dio me uopce ne zanima
<Mmike> velim, ako trosis ORM onda ti vjerojatno relacisjka baza opce ne treba
<obruT> zasto ne ?
<obruT> objekti isto imaju relacije :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zato sto to nije ista stvar :)
<Mmike> objekt, ako ima relacije, ima ih tako da ih uprogramiras unutra :)
<Mmike> inace, tog nema :)
<Mmike> identity, state, behavior, encapsulation
<Mmike> to odredjuje objekt
<Mmike> i to s relacijama nema nikakve veze
<obruT> ali ces sve u bazi odvojiti u zasebnu tablicu
<obruT> neces duplicirati podatke u objektima, nema smisla
<Mmike> obruT, nekad hoces, nekad neces (odvojiti u zasebnu tablicu)
<Mmike> nekad ces imati objekt koji se serijalizira pozivom storane procedure koja obavi posao
<dodobas> Mmike: jes jes, ali to te nije briga
<dodobas> you just don't care
<dodobas> taj dio odradi ORM
<Mmike> pa, ako si developer kojem je dobar DBA napravio sve sto mu treba da se objekti serijaliziraju/deserijaliziraju, onda super :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> koji to, molim te? :)
<dodobas> koji kod
<dodobas> *god
<Mmike> well, ja neznam za takav ORM
<dodobas> ti ne znas za neki koji bi radio po TVOJIM specifikacija
<Mmike> koliko znam, ne postoji
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> velim
<obruT> evo recimo bezveze primjer, imas portal, imas objekt clanak koji ima naslov, sadrzaj, vrijeme, njega je napisao nekakav autor, autor je isto objekt koji ima svoje ime, prezime, email
<dodobas> ali im puno dovoljno dobrih koji su za vecinu OK
<obruT> hoces uz svaki clanak perzistirat na disk i cijelu kopiju autor objekta ?
<obruT> i tako za svaki clanak iako je N clanaka napisao isti autor ?
<obruT> ORM ce prilikom ucitavanja objekta clanak povuci i objekt autor i enkapsulirat ga, tebi ce to tvoja aplikacija viditi kao enkapsulirani objekt, ali ce u bazi to biti sve lijepo po pravilima
<Mmike> jeps, superjednostavan primjer kako je svijet jednostavan
<Mmike> u stvarnosti to nikad nije tako :)
<Mmike> jer hoces znati koliko je autor napisao clanaka
<Mmike> hoces znati dal je autor odobrio koji clanak
<Mmike> hoces znati dal' je clanak mozda prebacen da se pojavi sutra/prekosutra
<Mmike> i 100 cuda
<dodobas> clanak.odobren_od
<obruT> pa sve to lijepo mozes imati i u objektu clanak
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, to je najcesce krivo :)
<obruT> ne vidim fakat u cemu je problem
<Mmike> pa znam da ne vidis, ne vidi 90% programera koji dodju sa 'sporooooooo' i sa 'ajmestocusaaaaaaaaad'
<Mmike> jer ne vide sto su im podaci kojima barataju
<Mmike> jer su krenuli od objekata
<dodobas> Mmike: kao sto rekoh, to moras uzeti u obzir
<Mmike> dodobas, skoro uvijek je bolje imati clanci_odobrenja, ili tako nesto
<dodobas> Mmike: i to nije problem
<obruT> sto se tice brzine to je nesto sto moras prilikom kreiranja projekta odlucit, da li si za kompromis sto se tice brzine
<obruT> Mmike: mozes imati i clanci_odobrenja :)
<obruT> mozes raditi veze kakve ti god padnu na pamet
<obruT> sve ovisi o potrebama, zeljama, mogucnostima
<Mmike> obruT, tako je, al' u tvom objektnom svijetu ti NEMAS taj objekt jer ti isti nije potreban. Imas clanak, imas autora, imas odobravatelja
<Mmike> my point - imas li jasno slozen data model svijet je puno jasniji/jednostavniji
<obruT> to je isto i moj point :)
<Mmike> jednom kad si to napravio kako spada, onda je na DBAu da slozi par objekata programeru iznad s kojima ce baratati kad hoce do baze
<obruT> i ne vidim kako se ORM ne uklapa u to
<Mmike> pa ok, velim, definirajmo ORM
<Mmike> ukoliko ORMom smatras JDBCove i ine, onda ok
<obruT> ORM je API/lib koji mapira database model na objekte i obratno
<Mmike> ukoliko je ORM ActiverREcord, Hibertnate i slicno, onda imas problem
<obruT> ne vidim u cemu je problem
<Mmike> obruT, poanta je da to mapiranje, automatsko, nije moguce
<Mmike> u tome je problem
<obruT> e jebiga, ocito nisi radio s tim pa sad brljas bezveze
<Mmike> odnosn, moguce je u primitivnim primjerima kakvih imas uz activerecord, sqlalchemy i ino
<Mmike> naravno da sam radio s time
<obruT> ja nikad ne dajem ORM-u da mi kreira DB model, nego DB model kreiram rucno
<Mmike> i naravno da sam stotine stvari 'popravljao'
<Mmike> obruT, a sto koristis kao ORM?
<obruT> npr. koristio sam doctrine u PHP-u
<dodobas> Mmike: hebemu, ali opet to nije problem ORM, jer on niti ne moze puno drugacije
<obruT> baza slozena po svim pravilima modeliranja baze
<dodobas> nego developerčića koji očekuju previše od ORMa
<obruT> sve mozes rucno radit s raw sql-om, sve mozes preko objekata
<obruT> u nicem nisi ogranicen
<Mmike> a dobro :) kad prvi put udres o zid, skuzit ces :)
<obruT> jos nisam do sad
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> mozda radis stvari kako spada
<obruT> pa treba radit stvari kako spada
<Mmike> jer, da, na kraju ja zavrsim na pisanju 'svog' ORMa
<Mmike> odnosno, kad hocu racun pokazati na ekranu
<dodobas> Mmike: evo ti primjer ja znam da ne mogu raditi prostorne relacije između objekata jer to django ORM ne zna
<Mmike> pozovem u bazi funkciju 'resolve_racun_by_id'
<dodobas> ali zato mi za 90% drugih stvari radi sasvim dobro
<Mmike> i moja Racun klasa ima tocno te i te propetryje. I ima u sebi RacunStavke koji je pak inheritala od Stavke
<obruT> ORM je idealna stvar kad imas dosta entiteta na kojima trebas raditi CRUD operacije, ubrza ti razvoj 10-20 puta
<obruT> a ako trebas neke specificnosti, radis sto hoces
<Mmike> al' te Stavke su samo apstraktni factory, i RaunStavke joj mora reci koje atribute ce imati, tj, dobiti iz baze
<Mmike> a meni je racun u bazi u 4 tablice zapisan
<Mmike> jer imam i nacine placanja i pizde mile matere
<Mmike> da sam pustio ORM da to odradi za mene, onda bih tu bio u velikoj banani
<Mmike> obruT, upravo tako, velim, u tim situacijama ti cesto ne treba relacijska baza, treba ti fakat samo neki storage
<obruT> kao sto vec gore rekoh, prvo sagledas projekt, sta gdje i kako, a onda vidis da li ti se ORM uklapa u stvar
<Mmike> i onda ti je najcesce bolje uzeti, recimo, redis
<Mmike> ili nesto takvo
<obruT> ne kazem ja da je ORM super i rjesenje i sve, samo mi je bezveze da se kaze da ORM ne valja jer ovo ili ono, a da se nije probalo :)
<dodobas> redis za koji nisam nasao nesto jednsotavno sto mi serijalizira python objekte
<Mmike> dodobas, kako ne? slicno kao i memcached, samo ih natrpa
<obruT> meni je za neke stvari super, za neke stvari ne valja, tamo di mi puno olaksa koristim, tamo gdje ne drvim po cistom SQL-u
<Mmike> doduse, ne mozes puno pametnih stvari onda s njima raditi
<obruT> evo sad radim jednu aplikaciju u kojoj cu koristit cisti SQL jer mi ORM ne bi pomogao
<obruT> a projekt prije toga sam radio s Doctrineom i ustedio si hrpu zivaca i vremena
<Mmike> obruT, ORM najcesce previse 'coupla' objekte i tablice. Tj, nemas jasan interface izmedju baze i aplikacije.
<dodobas> Mmike: a dobro, budem probao, i to bas redis
<dodobas> treba mi perzistencija u odredjenim slucajevima
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sam jako malo to koristio, al' pricam s likom koji ima servere kod nas i koji koristi redis i veli da se preporodio
<Mmike> koristi mysql ispod, za stvari gdje mu trebaju relacije, narudzbe, billing, rezervacije nekih sranja i tako to
<Mmike> a za ovo 'koliko je puta tko kliknuo' i razne statisticke stvari, redis
<dodobas> meni treba za cache...
<Mmike> zakaj onda ne memcached?
<dodobas> teoretski mogao bi bazu tretirati kao cache...
<dodobas> jer mi treba perzistencija, u određenim slučajevima
<dodobas> koja trea preživjeti pad servera
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> vidi onda redis
<Mmike> al' ga moras tjunat fino da ti radi kako spada
<obruT> 15:04 < Mmike> koristi mysql ispod
<Mmike> obruT, on, ne ja :)
<obruT> i to bi trebalo bit nesto sto valja ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: moram probati, mogao bi i mongo sa cirkularnim tablicama pa onda one koji su mi bitni, smjestiti ne neku drugu kolekciju
<Mmike> obruT, lik je bar dovoljno napredan da je inzistirao da mu upalimo strict mode i ino :) i nema myisam tablica u njegovoj bazi
<Mmike> dodobas, ptla ugnjavi za mongodb, ja sam to jako malo gledao
<Mmike> jbg, 90% aplikacija koje radim i koje ljudi traze od mene su nekvi transakcijski sustavi koji imaju neke pare u igri :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: vrtim ja mongo u produkciji vec dugo dugo, skoro kao ptlo
<Mmike> i?
<dodobas> pa nemam nekih velikih primjedbi
<dodobas> ljepo se replicira, brzo radi
<dodobas> baza je ... cek
<dodobas> 16Gb
<dodobas> oops, 19g
<dodobas> http://lipovljani.geoinfo.geof.hr/ 
<Mmike> kul!
<Mmike> jel' imas munin neki na tom stroju?
<dodobas> to je jedna od aplikacija
<dodobas> imam, ali ... nije javan
<dodobas> sto te zanima
<Mmike> :) pa, daj da virnem :) 
<Mmike> nasla mi cura aplikaciju neku za android , za biljezenje para
<Mmike> kad si sto di potrosio
<Mmike> veli 'ima i grafice koje ti tak volis' :)
<dodobas> sjeti me kad me vidis, uz neko racunalo
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> Banova Jaruga
<Mmike> moja baka je od tamo :)
<SilverSpace> uh od kad nisam bio na Banovoj Jarugi
<calmpitbull> trazim program gdje stavis logic circuit ili logic gates a da mi izbaci bool formule :)
<calmpitbull> havala
<dodobas> oh ubuntu, redis=1.2.0 pa od kad je to...
<ivoks> ARGH!
<ivoks> zasto racunalni obrt placa clanarinu turistickoj zajednici?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<calmpitbull> pa naravno da mora
<ivoks> ne jebe me sto je to neka velika cifra, nego me jebe sto trosim pol sata da bi nasao na koji racun to moram platiti
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) :)
<calmpitbull> daj meni lovu na racun bum ja uplatil
<ivoks> a i ova obrtnicka komora me zivcira
<ivoks> imaju dva racuna, a ne jedan
<ivoks> na jedan se uplati 150 kn, a na drugi 147kn
<ivoks> pa mutavog li sustava
<Mmike> ja to platim po opomeni
<Mmike> 550 kuna godisnje i bok
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> da mi ej samo znati zasto ih placam
<ivoks> pa to cu i ja
<Mmike> kakvu fakin korist ja imam od njih!
<ivoks> ja im zelim platiti, ali ne znam gdje
<ivoks> zbunjuju me
<ivoks> nabijem ih na kolac
<ivoks> !
<ivoks> http://www.rauss.hr/site/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=1
<ivoks> naravno da se ne placa sve u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> vec svaki porez ima svoj dan u mjesecu
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> pa tako imamo:
<ivoks> Plaća se do kraja mjeseca za tekući mjesec
<ivoks> Plaća se do kraja tekućeg mjeseca za prethodni mjesec
<ivoks>  Plaća se do kraja tekućeg mjeseca za prethodni mjesec u visini 1/12 porezne obveze za prethodnu godinu
<ivoks> Plaća se do kraja mjeseca, neovisno o tome radi li se o mjesečnim ili tromjesečnim obveznicima PDV-a
<ivoks> Plaća  se u roku od 30 dana po preuzimanju carinske deklaracije
<ivoks> Plaća  se zadnjeg dana u mjesecu za prethodni mjesec
<ivoks> Plaća se u roku od 15 dana od dana dostave rješenja
<ivoks> ovaj je najjaci:
<ivoks> Plaća se do kraja tekućeg mjeseca za prethodni mjesec u visini 1/12 porezne obveze za prethodnu godinu
<Mmike> jel' netko kad kompajlirao 32bitni mencoder na 64bitnom stroju?>
<ivoks> Naziv:KOMORSKI DOPRINOS OD DOHOTKA
<ivoks> Broj računa:1001005-1713352417
<ivoks> Svrha plaćanja:ZBILJA NE ZNAM
<ivoks> up yours HOK
<ivoks> dvije macke lutalice se sklonile pred kisom u moju kucu
<ivoks> i jos su bezobrazne i zahtijevaju hranu
<Mmike> kisa
<Mmike> blago tebi
<Mmike> i ja bih da je kisa
<hbogner> Mmike, hoce uskoro
<Mmike> ne kod mene :/
<Mmike> ja sam u kvartu di 'nema kise'
<hbogner> hoces reci da kod tebe jucer nije padalo?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> mislim da nije :)
<Mmike> doduse, bio sam u oroslavlju
<Mmike> jedno sat i pol
<Mmike> al' kad sam dosao doma nije mokro bilo nista
<ivoks> sto mislite, koliko ubuntu one ima korisnika?
<hbogner> 1354042
<ivoks> vise od milijon?
<hbogner> makni onu nulu
<ivoks> a jesi brojku bubnuo ili imas neki podatak?
<hbogner> bubnuo, reko da je igra pogadjanja i da ti znas tocan broj
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> i sad cekam da ti kazes kolko stvarno ima
<hbogner> krivo sam te skuzio :D
<ivoks> pa ne znam stvarni broj :)
<hbogner> blah
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> telefon mi se danas vec 4 puta sam rebootao
<ivoks> 5x
<ivoks> u k... sad se non stop reboota
<Mmike> :) kaj si ga rooto mozda? :)
<ivoks> ma danas je poceo
<Mmike> meni se to samo jednom desilo, kad sam ostao bez mjesta
<Mmike> al' za sad je kul
<ivoks> mozda sam i ja ostao bez mjesta
<ivoks> treba provjeriti
<ivoks> vidis... poceo se rebootati kada sam poceo skidati nesto s neta
<ivoks> da, obrisao cache i sad je ok
<Mmike> glupo je sto skidanje s neta nece na /sdcard
<Mmike> i onda mi ostanu sranja u /downloads
<Mmike> i onda, eto
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ploce--komine--divovski-guster-varan-prestrasio-mjestane/948230/
<ivoks> kak nece?
<ivoks> pa meni downloads idu na sdcard
<Mmike> meni jok
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> sunce!
<Mmike> picci k'o blesavo!
<ivoks> Hanfa digla kaznene prijave protiv MOL-a
<jelly-home> jope oblačno
<jelly-home> vidim nekakav vrlo čudan okomiti oblak
<SilverSpace> grmi sjeva
<SilverSpace> kisa pada
<jelly-home> aj valjda neće pijavica
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/bygM9z
<Neuromanc> mmike ti fakat mislis da je onaj motorist odletio 60m vozeci se po ogranicenju?
<SilverSpace> hehe
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/data/slika/71/350358.jpg
<ivoks> tko prodaje dobre povoljne bicikle?
<ivoks> i spreman je prodati ih jos povoljnije ako ih se naruci 10 istih
<Neuromanc> policija
<Neuromanc> zaplijenjena i izgubljena roba
<Neuromanc> probaj od njih nabaviti
<ivoks> dobar bic
<SilverSpace> ivoks: probaj kod njega on prima polovne i zna imati http://www.ciklus.hr/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://www.ciklus.hr/katalog/view/1193/ ovaj izgleda dobro
<SilverSpace> nema vezeto je novi :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> to je novi :)
<HmmZ0r> uzmi radije bez diskova za tu cijenu, jeftinije je a ti low end diskovi ne valjadu.
<SilverSpace> taj je bez diska
<SilverSpace> da low end diskovi ne vrijede ako se vozis po brdima
<SilverSpace> po ravnici su ok
<HmmZ0r> ma za ravnicu su ok i standardne kocnice.
<ivoks> i mislio sam bez diskova
<Mmike> Neuromanc, cuj, ak je isao 50km/h, naletio na auto, digao ga u zrak, onak... nije nevjerojatno. Btw, nije on odletio, motor je odletio. Ne?
<Mmike> jeps, diskovi otezavaju bajk 
<Mmike> i ne trebaju u principu
<Mmike> al' jako dobro dodju ak' ih imas :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jako malo otezavaju
<SilverSpace> i ako su skupi npr shimano XT onda fakat koce
<Mmike> ja mislim da imam te neke
<Mmike> na svojoj koni
<Mmike> al' fakat neznam
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj je princip locenja drugaciji
<SilverSpace> kocenja*
<SilverSpace> ko koristi samo zadnju taj je najebo 
<SilverSpace> garantirano
<ivoks> zakaj?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj kad se pregriju nema kocenja
<SilverSpace> skoro ko da ih nemas
<ivoks> koje smece
<Mmike> diskovi na bajsu
<Mmike> se pregrijavaju?
<Mmike> heh
 * Mmike koci s obje kocnice
<Mmike> uvijek
<ivoks> kocio s jednom ili dvije, ako se ti diskovi toliko pregriju da vise ne koce
<ivoks> onda je ta tehnologija smece
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> jer je jedina svrha da koce
<ivoks> a ako ne koce zbog toga sto se koriste
<ivoks> wtf...
<SilverSpace> zato kocis samo prednjom sve dok ne trebas zadnju
<ivoks> evo vam komp... mozete raditi, samo nemojte igrati igrice
<ivoks> onda se pregrije i ne radi
<SilverSpace> dugacki spust je jako zajeban
<ivoks> ali ako ga koristite u frizideru, biti ce dobar
<SilverSpace> shimano XT je ok
<ivoks> ma zajebi... jos da mi netko pogibne
<HmmZ0r> skupi rade :)
<SilverSpace> ali ju i skupe
<SilverSpace> 2000kn
<Mmike> ivoks, tebi se, vidim, nisu nikad diskovi na autu pregrijali :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisu, znam voziti auto
<ivoks> al na autu nizbrdo imas motor
<ivoks> na biciklu nemas nista
<ivoks> pa ako ti kocnice ne rade, koji k.
<ivoks> smece
<ivoks> to treba u zatvor ljude koji su to stavili na bicikl
<Mmike> meni se diskovi nisu nikad pregrijali od voznje nizbrdo
<Mmike> al' su mi se pregrijali par puta kad sam htio do opatije doci ispod 1:40 :)
<Mmike> po staroj cesti :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je to, jedan zavoj koce normalno, zavoj iza ne koce opce :) i onda kad legnes na kocnicu, zablokiraju kotace :) 
<Mmike> inace, desi se to kad stavis nove plocice 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zato imas tenesicu pa docis 
<Mmike> pa dok se, jel, malcice ne potrose :)
<SilverSpace> kocis*
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne hvala... ipak cu to rentati
<SilverSpace> ivoks: diskovi su zajebani 
<SilverSpace> znam iz iskustva
<ivoks> ak mi da 10 komada za 2800kn, uzimam
<SilverSpace> prvo spustanje sa diskovima skoro zavrsilo u drvo
<SilverSpace> jer sam kocio samo sa zadnjom 
<Mmike> ja sam se k'o klinac navozio biciklom 
<Mmike> isao jednom od bake, iz sestina
<Mmike> spustao se niz mlinove po cesti
<Mmike> kisa pada, a ja uzivam
<Mmike> v-brakeovi (neznam dal' je itko onda imao diskove na bajku)
<Mmike> stisnes, ne koci :)
<Mmike> od crkve do mihaljevca nisam kocio, tj, jesam, ludjacki, al' bez efekta :)
<Mmike> jos nije tamo bilo onog semafora i skretanja prema gracanima k'o danas
 * Mmike bi jos RAMa
 * Mmike bi drac0vu plocu i proc i sve
 * ivoks se danas osjeca jako dobro
 * Mmike isto! naspavao sam se, konacno, u 11 sam legao, u 8 se probudio! Jos sam odradio HRPU posla, bas sam nekako, super :)
<hbogner> Mmike, i ja imam diskovlje na bajku
<ivoks> ja sam sve poplacao, a ostalo u dzepu
<ivoks> to me razveselilo :)
<hbogner> naucio se kocit na starim kocnicama, onda v-brake i na novom bajku disk
<ivoks> firma je pocela zaradjivati dovoljno da sam pol godine na moru, a pola na planini
<ivoks> moj zivotni cilj je ostvaren
<ivoks> jos samo da zaposlim nekoga tko ce raditi umjesto mene :D
<Mmike> hbogner, erm, koja je razlika medj starim kocnicama i vbraketom?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa koliko ima roma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moj stroj? 8G
<Mmike> 4 virtualke, i ode
<Mmike> i jos imam sugavi AMDov proc
<SilverSpace> eh
<Mmike> onaj dracov i7 bi tako fino sjeo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, aj daj 2000 kuna na revers, kad si vec u pari :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj trazi previse
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, trazi malo
<Mmike> tj, trazi taman ok, kajjaznam
<Mmike> al' nemam trenutno tolko
<Mmike> za spizdit na to
<Mmike> porez za stan ce me u grob satjerat
<Mmike> jos kad se sad sjete iz porezne da i drugi dio krene u naplatu
<Mmike> al' zato kad dobijem na sudu cu bit bogat! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, stare kocnice su imale salju koja je istodobno potezala obje strane, vbrake je bio nova tehnologija tad
<Mmike> hbogner, vbrake je ono di sajla dolazi odozgora?
<Mmike> pa radi slovo V
<Mmike> tj, imas sajlu koja nateze obje pakne, i na to 'zakvacku' koja nateze to sve?
<hbogner> ne vbrake je gdje salja dolazi od sastrena a ljesta od kocnica rade slvo v
<hbogner> ovo sto ti spominjes su pre-vbrake
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.robertscycle.com/parts-pictionary.html
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: e, aj sad to prevedi na hrvatski da znam kak se sta zove
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> p ameni se ovo moje bolje cini
<Mmike> ne?
<hbogner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linear_pull_bicycle_brake_highlighted.jpg
<hbogner> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_brake
<Mmike> taj 'linear pull', to je v-brake?
<hbogner> a ovo su stare: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cantilever_brake.JPG
<hbogner> da
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eh
<Mmike> e, tak nes sam ja imao
<SilverSpace> :=
<Mmike> al' je sajla bila izmedju njih
<Mmike> i super sam bio zadovoljan
<Mmike> tak ih je lako bilo nastimati
<SilverSpace> stre su se spajale u jednoj tocki na ramu 
<SilverSpace> vbrake se spajaju u dvije
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Linear_pull_bicycle_brake_highlighted.jpg
<Mmike> di je tu druga tocka?
<SilverSpace> sa druge strane
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kol'ko ja vidim na jednom mjestu je na ramu pricvrscena
<SilverSpace> da sa jedne strane na vilicu
<Mmike> samo na onim starima imas silu kojom potezes sajlu prema gore, pa imas dve sile koje se lome lijevo/desno
<Mmike> a na linear-pull cijelu tu silu prenosis na paknu
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> kako da ti sad to objasnim
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> recenicama :)
<SilverSpace> svaka pakna je posebno spojena na vilicu
<Mmike> pa da
<SilverSpace> ljeva na ljevoj strani desna na desnoj strqani
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://media.rei.com/media/ll/49f607cb-71a9-44f2-9555-97146623967d.jpg&imgrefurl=http://thechainring.com/category/bike-parts/bike-brake-systems/&usg=__7PvsHxOXAkPYUXibnqu2pS98eDI=&h=440&w=440&sz=26&hl=en&start=29&sig2=ZMXJ6o5JPfsEeqhz_9A_6w&zoom=1&tbnid=Qv2XU5Pm9OizoM:&tbnh=149&tbnw=145&ei=uqvaTeaHK8brOev0kOEP&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dbike%2Bbrakes%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1378%26bih%3D802%26tbm%3Dis
<Mmike> ch0%2C693&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=1122&vpy=420&dur=454&hovh=189&hovw=187&tx=145&ty=122&sqi=2&page=2&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:20,s:29&biw=1378&bih=802
<Mmike> tu je isto tako
<Mmike> O, fuck, sorry
<SilverSpace> i kod kocenja rade polugu u ve obliku
<Mmike> http://thechainring.com/bike-parts/bike-brake-systems/avid-shorty-4-cantilever-brake-set-black/
<Mmike> kaj nije tak i tu?
<SilverSpace> da
<hbogner> Mmike, vbrake se spaja na ramu na istom mjestu di i prijasnjea kocnica
<hbogner> isti "socket"
<hbogner> samo kaj metrebas imati jos mjesto za spoj one trece
<Mmike> trece?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: stare U kocnice su se spajale na jednom mjestu 
<SilverSpace> gore centralno
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_da-o.html#directpull
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bicycle_centre_pull_brakes.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam to nikad imao
<Mmike> ja sam brijao da je ovo kaj sam imao vbrake
<Mmike> zato kaj sajla radi slovo V iznad kocnica :)
<hbogner> he he eh, ovdje je obrnuto, ovdje kljesta rade v
<hbogner> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/vbrake-overall.jpg
<hbogner> znaci ovo ej vbrake
<SilverSpace> v brake imaju tocku spajanja na ramu ispod pakni
<Mmike> This type of cantilever does not use a separate transverse cable. It has two tall arms, one of which has a housing stop and the other the anchor bolt. The exposed part of the cable runs horizontally from one arm to the other.
<Mmike> 'separate transverse cable'
<SilverSpace> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/images/vbrake-overall.jpg
<Mmike> al' je princip isti
<SilverSpace> ovdje se dobro vidi
<Mmike> pa da
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kasnis :D
<Mmike> isti kufer
<SilverSpace> kaj isti
<Mmike> samo sto na vasim vbrake slikama nema tog 'separate transverse cable'
<rsedak> jutro
<hbogner> nije isti, ovdje se sila rasporedi na 2, a tmao na 3 tocke
<Mmike> http://thechainring.com/bike-parts/bike-brake-systems/avid-shorty-4-cantilever-brake-set-black/
<Mmike> hbogner, e, pa to, da
<SilverSpace> rsedak: stigo helikopter
<Mmike> u biti isto se rasporedi na 2 tocke
<rsedak> odlicno ! I??????
<Mmike> samo sto ju rastezes 'prema gore', pa je onda rezultanta tvog rastezanja manja sila prema kocnici
<hbogner> Mmike, na starima na 3, kako bi bilo isto?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: fali mi baterija
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> nemoj zezat
<SilverSpace> sutra ide u pogon
<SilverSpace> 6kom
<hbogner> Mmike, uglavnom v su bile jace
<SilverSpace> za daljinac
<Mmike> ovo: http://thechainring.com/bike-parts/bike-brake-systems/avid-shorty-4-cantilever-brake-set-black/ vs ovo: http://thechainring.com/bike-parts/bike-brake-systems/avid-sd-7-v-brake/
<Mmike> potpuno isti princip, samo sto sa ovim potonjima imas vecu silu na kotac s istim pritiskom na rucicu 
<SilverSpace> rsedak: danas kisa padala
<rsedak> a to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cek cek, kaki helikopter?
<rsedak> to ti moze i po kuci ;-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj URL neki
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj nije? Il' mi fali nesto?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0NbRg8UxDY
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne bez baterija :)
<Mmike> aa, 4-kanalac, ok :)
<Mmike> imas pitch i roll, nemas yaw, jelde?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: za ovo sad skupljam lovu http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx
<rsedak> nah, pa stavi prst una kontakte :-)
<Mmike> ne, u biti nemas roll?
<rsedak> :-) vido sam to, nije lose
<Mmike> hahahaha lik na videu isti silverspace :) :)
<rsedak> ardrone je cool
<SilverSpace> nije ni preskupo
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPZBJLZ9aXw
<Mmike> ovo frend ima
<Mmike> 1500 kuna, u zagrebu kupio
<Mmike> 6 kanalni
<SilverSpace> rsedak: si vidio ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe6jbNdF35s
<Mmike> samo s time izludis dok podesis helic kak' spada
<rsedak> SilverSpace: nisam, wow :-)
<SilverSpace> zato sam se i odlucio skupljat
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGiKXNnU7c0 <- to ja imam :)
<rsedak> cooollll
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes ga uspio upaliti :)
<rsedak> hm, ovdje grmi ko ludo, a mozda i nestane struje, kako je u ZG?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: sad se smirilo
<SilverSpace> bilo je dosta kise i ponesto grmljavine
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  i vozio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je skup sport
<jelly-home> Mmike: koji se to kufer dimi
<rsedak> mismi da cu si kupiti taj adrone cim pocnem nesto prodavati da mi dodju novci na PayPal
<Mmike> jelly-home, nitro motor
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: motor 
<Mmike> trazim di su mi filmici
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giIz1o2NOug <- to ja imam :)
<rsedak> Otvaram donatorski natjecaj: cilj: skupiti lovu za igracku :-)
<jelly-home> pfft
<Mmike> kak se on hvali s tim americko-korejskim drekom, uzas :)
<ivoks> :D
<rsedak> ivoks nadam se da uzivas :-)
<hbogner> ivoks, tvoj nema ni daljinsko upravljanje :P
<rsedak> Mmike je ljubomoran :-)
<ivoks> rsedak: nego...
<jelly-home> ivoks: bash 2.2 ST155 TDCi? :-)
<rsedak> hehehe kako je voziti s volanm s krive strane?
<ivoks> jelly-home: bash 2.2 155 konja, tdci
<ivoks> jelly-home: nemam ST naljepnicu i crvene savove, ali imam taj motor
<jelly-home> i volan s lijeve strane vjerojatno
<ivoks> btw... gospicki presretac je Mercedes C klasa, crni :)
<ivoks> karlovacki je bmw trojka, bijeli
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne, i nije crni
<jelly-home> boju oprostim
<Mmike> rsedak: jok, davno ja mondeo vozio :) nelos je to auto
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisu te valjda ulovili :)
<ivoks> zlatna je
<Mmike> al' da je jurilica - nije :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, skuzio sam ih
<ivoks> ali ovaj koji se sa mnom natezo - nije :D
<ivoks> Mmike: postoji mondeo i mondeo i mondeo
<ivoks> Mmike: razlicita podvozja, razliciti motori
<ivoks> ovaj moj ima podvozje od ST220
<ivoks> a motor 155ks
<ivoks> mozda 5% svih prodanih mondeo u europi
<ivoks> mondea
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ivoks :)
<Mmike> jednom ces i ti kupiti pravo auto pa ces skuziti o cem pricam :)
<ivoks> http://www.4kotaca.net/HR/oglas393149/ford-mondeo-22-tdci.htm
<ivoks> moj je cak noviji od ovog
<ivoks> u biti nije :)
<ivoks> al na jesen ga prodajem... pa ako netko hoce...
<ivoks> idem po novi 2.2, od 175 konja :D
<jelly-home> tsk
<hbogner> kaj nije 176-180?
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-home> svakom svoja igracka
<ivoks> pa da...
<Mmike> i opet mondeo :)
<Mmike> dizl :)
<ivoks> to je dizl sa startom ispod 8sek
<ivoks> max brzinom od 240km/h
<ivoks> a trosi nista
<ivoks> dizel zauvijek :)
<ivoks> sta je je, motori su nepoderivi
<Mmike> mazda ueber ales
<ivoks> frend kupio rabljenog escorta i napravio s njim 300.000
<ivoks> sve zajedno, preko 400.000
<ivoks> ima i lijepih mazdi
<ivoks> gledao sam i hondu
<ivoks> ali honda je preskupa za tako slabi motor
<SilverSpace> honda puno para
<ivoks> accord lijepo izgleda, bas ubojito
<ivoks> al kad je losiji od ovog sto sad imam... ispala iz igre
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> jel' netko za karting?
<Mmike> mogucno?
<Mmike> ovh dana, lijepo vrijeme i to?
<ivoks> ja bi bio
<ivoks> samo sto nisam gore
<Mmike> ako nas dodje hrpa, dobijemo popust?
<ivoks> nego sam na plazi :D
<ivoks> mos doc na paintball :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nah, pre rano mi je jos za more
<Mmike> taman je u zagrebu pocelo kuhanje, nakon mjesec dana ce mi dopizdit
<Mmike> nadam se samo da cu vecinu 9tog mjeseca provesti na moru
<hbogner> Mmike, i jel ti danas padala kisa?
<Mmike> hbogner, je :)
<hbogner> kakav popust na karting?
<hbogner> mi cemo u svetu janu na paintball
<Mmike> hbogner, pa obicno je oko 100 kuna 10 minuta, a ovak dobijemo za 100 kuna 15 minuta :)
<hbogner> danas bila ponuda na kupime.hr
<Mmike> 15 minuta je vise no dovoljno ako ne vozis cesto :)
<hbogner> nikad nisam vozio karting
<Mmike> onda ces gustati :)
<Mmike> jel' vozis auto?
<hbogner> vozacki imam 10 godina, aktivno vozim 2 mjeseca :D
<hbogner> uf vise od 10
<Mmike> yeps, gustat ces :)
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> gnome kaze da pada kisa
<Mmike> a ne pada nego je samo vruce
<Mmike> flj
<hbogner> meni kaze grmljavinu
<hbogner> ali stvarno je vruce
<SilverSpace> grmi
<hbogner> nemam klipu pa sam gledao http://www.gmilburn.ca/2005/06/15/petes-homemade-air-conditioner/
<hbogner> *klimu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: trebas ledomat
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ili one plave pingvine za transport frizidre
<hbogner> njih smrtznes i ubacis u vodu
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> brzo se to sve zagrije
<hbogner> 2-3 sata kazu da ima efekt
<hbogner> spusti nekoliko stupnjeva
<jelly-home> nadam se samo da ne hladis istu prostoriju gdje je i frizider koji pravi led
<Mmike> http://www.freelancer.com/
<Mmike> hehe :)
<hbogner> jelly, ovo je samo ideja :D
<jelly-home> hbogner: 2. zakon termodinamike je isto samo ideja
<jelly-home> medjutoa, zasad nepobijena ideja
<Mmike> jelly-home, sto bi s flyjem?
<jelly-home> pojma
<hbogner> munje i gromovi, ....
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhQoWQwYljc
<hbogner> doma mi je 26°C
<hbogner> blah
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPpxsLBHbNI
<jelly-home> eh, kod mene je 30 u stanu
<Mmike> jelly-home, de si doma ti?
<jelly-home> tresnjevka
<jelly-home> potkrovlje, 2katnica
<Mmike> o 
<Mmike> blesitje vani
<jelly-home> sijeva ko u priči
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> postgres 8.4.6 se nece buildat na debilanu 6?
<jelly-home> jebes mirror resync, gasim backup diskove i odspajam sa mreze
<Mmike> jelly, :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> mozda nisi nit lud :)
<jelly-home> ma vec tri dana mi se synca backup particija na vanjske diskove, jedno 4-5 puta restartao md resync
<Mmike> pa kaj imas na diskovima?
<jelly-home> bad sektore na originalu
<jelly-home> md raid1 sync stane i ne znam kako ga nagovoriti da krene dalje a ne iz pocetka
<Mmike> --ignore-timestamps?
<jelly-home> to nema u mom mdadm
<jelly-home> a i ne zvuci previse pouzdano
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> brijem na rsync :)
<jelly-home> rsync je visi nivo apstrakcije
<SilverSpace> spat
<hbogner> http://www.theonion.com/video/cias-facebook-program-dramatically-cut-agencys-cos,19753/
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<CrazyLemon> haha..odlican video :D
<Mmike> o kako mrzim thunderbird :/
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-24
<Mmike> KAKO MRZIM THUNDERBIRD
 * CrazyLemon loves it :)
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<calmpitbull> kako smo danas
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> skuzio sam zasto thunderbird kenja! :)
<Mmike> zato sto mi ne radi jedan stroj s kojeg citam mail :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> svakih 10 minuta se TB smrzne i nece se maknut
<Mmike> poludio
<Mmike> sinoc pisem hrpu mailova i LUD :)
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> btw, jos jednom, apt-cacher-ng - milina :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> nije mi jasno zasto mi upgrade 10.04 servera skida i 2.6.32.24 i 2.6.32.31 kernele
<drj_cro> je.apt-cacher je kul stvar. to sam prvo digo ovdje kad sam prebacio masine na ubuntu
<budz0r> Mmike: jesi li probao apt-proxy?
<budz0r> ima li neke razlike?
<Mmike> budz0r, davno
<Mmike> budz0r, apt-proxy je obsolete
<budz0r> a ha
<Mmike> apt-cacher-ng je ono sto zelis danas :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> thx
<Mmike> instalacija je trivijalna, apt-get install apt-cacher-ng
<Mmike> i to je to :)
<Mmike> bacis oko na konfiguraciju, al' u principu nemas brige
<Mmike> a super je sto out-of-the-box radi i sa debianom i sa ubuntuom
<Mmike> tako da isti komad softvera koristis za sve
<dodobas> silovati mongodb ili koristiti redis... joj joj joj
<Mmike> dodobas, a daj probaj vise redis :)
<Mmike> zanimaju me tvoja iskustva :)
<dodobas> ma ono, jos jedan servis...
<Mmike> pravi enterprise :)
<dodobas> hmm, ali... kod redisa mogu samo snapshotat bazu cini mise
<dodobas> ne mogu samo neke kljuceve
<dodobas> Mmike: ako me kuzis
<Mmike> dodobas, heh
<Mmike> mislim da si u pravu
<Mmike> join #redis
<Mmike> pa pitaj
<Mmike> ne kuzim, na debianu ne mogu buildati niti jedan noviji postsgres
<Mmike> brijem da je android izvor bakterija samo takav
<Mmike> telefon, jel', ne OS :0
<Mmike> SELECT COUNT(*) FROM "rev_history_revhistoryitem" INNER JOIN "reversion_version" ON ("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."version_id" = "reversion_version"."id") WHERE ("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."project_id" IN (SELECT U0."id" FROM "projects_project" U0 WHERE (U0."subdomain_id" = 2344  AND U0."is_archived" = false  AND U0."id" IN (SELECT U0."object_id" FROM "django_granular_permissions_permission" U0 WHERE ((U0."user_id" = 5082  OR U0."
<Mmike> group_id" IN (SELECT U0."id" FROM "auth_group" U0 INNER JOIN "auth_user_groups" U1 ON (U0."id" = U1."group_id") WHERE U1."user_id" = 5082 )) AND U0."name" = E'can_view'  AND U0."content_type_id" = 46 )))) AND NOT(("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."created_by_id" = 5082  AND NOT ("rev_history_revhistoryitem"."created_by_id" IS NULL))) AND "reversion_version"."content_type_id" = 49  AND "reversion_version"."object_id" IN (E'804877', E'807
<Mmike> 968',E'946242'))
<Mmike> Eto zasto ORMovi suckaju :) 
<Mmike> Ovo je djangovi, npr :)
<Mmike> kompajliranje postgresa u vboxu - 5m, van vboxa 4m30s
<dodobas> eto. to je dobar benchmark... NOT :P
<Mmike> WHERE .... AND NOT(nesto = 2 AND NOT (nesto IS NULL))....
<Mmike> pazi ti to, molim te :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ali takve 'stvari' i tako baza rewritea u nesto sto kasnije evaluira
<Mmike> yeps :)
<dodobas> a pametniji od baze ne mozes biti
<Mmike> takav kveri tako fino sjebe kveri planer da je to milina
<dodobas> koliko god ti mislio da 'mozes' optmizirati :)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hillary-clinton--william-hague--cvrsto-podrzavamo-ulazak-hrvatske-u-eu/948373/
<ivoks> koji pogled
<Mmike> http://explain.depesz.com/s/sHi
<ivoks> 'reci to to i to i budi kus'
<Mmike> vidi kveri plan
<Mmike> 2 sekunde traje
<Mmike> kad ga prepises, traje ispod 100 ms
<SilverSpace> Tibesti records your screen ne los programcic
<Mmike> samo sto, jbg, di cu sad ja ugradit taj svoj SQL u njegov ORMasti kod?
<Mmike> kohana framework
<Mmike> Hierarhical MVC :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ploce--komine--divovski-guster-varan-prestrasio-mjestane/948230/
<SilverSpace> tko je pustio gustera ?? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> tko je _hranio_ gustera
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ne kuzim inline linkove na jutarnjem, cesto pokazuju na nesto sto nema veze sa tekstom
<ivoks> ma samo pogledaj sliku
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00397/William_Hague_Hill_397040S1.jpg
<ivoks> hebes tekst
<ivoks> bit ce da je bilo zestoko iza zatvorenih vrata
<ivoks> englez podvio rep, a ova ga mrko gleda usred londona
<Mmike> ja mislim da su oni samo kulisa
<Mmike> tj, ljudi koji tu nesto glumataju
<Mmike> i sasvim su irelevantni u biti
<ivoks> a pazi ovo:
<ivoks> Njemačka skakačica u vis Ariane Friedrich doživjela je nesvakidašnju nesreću. U pokušaju da zaustavi napad bijesne mačke na svoju mačku, zadobila je dva ugriza u predjelu pete i završila u frankfurtskoj bolnici. 
<ivoks> No, da stvar bude gora, Ariane je prije samog incidenta imala probleme s probavom te je uzela neke lijekove, a potom su joj liječnici ubrizgali antibiotike. Nažalost, tu kombinaciju lijekova nije dobro podnijela.
<ivoks> Njemica će, nažalost, propustiti cijelu sezonu i sve karte baca na 2012. i na Olimpijske igre u Londonu. Na taj je način Blanka Vlašić ostala bez svoje najozbiljnije konkurentice već na samom startu sezone.
<ivoks> ulazes u nju novce i novce, a onda ju ugrize macka i sve propadne
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur :)
<SilverSpace> fuck kineski helich
<SilverSpace> ne radi
<Mmike> sto mu je?
<SilverSpace> neznam ili on ili daljinac
<SilverSpace> na daljincu ledica svijetli crveno 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije macka kriva nego ljecnici kaj nemaju pojma
<Mmike> ljecnici cesto nemaju pojma
<Mmike> s obzirom na koji nacin rade, nije niti cudo (gledaju simptome pa onda briju)
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto je ona sve prije toga utrpala u sebe 
<tparcina> Svatko tko koristi Pidgin neka provjeri ovaj bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/703335
<SilverSpace> golubovi odavno odletjeli od mene
<tparcina> Svatko tko vam je na listi prijatelja može vam srušiti Pidgin. :(
<tparcina> SilverSpace: Ja sam se navikao na njega. Koristim ga za IRC i Jabber.
<tparcina> Do sad je dovoljno dobro radio pa nisam imao motiva za preći na nešto drugo.
<tparcina> SilverSpace: Što ti koristiš?
<SilverSpace> irssi
<ivoks> pidgin za irc
<ivoks> to je ko peglica za f1
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jebat ga ak se irc moze IKAKO porediti sa F1
<obruT> jelly: jesi ti jucer bio u policijskoj u petrinjskoj ?
<ivoks> jelly: a pidgin sa irc klijentom?
<tparcina> ivoks: A Å¡to bi ja radio s formulom? Meni je peglica skroz dovoljna. :)
<SilverSpace> Irssi 0.8.14 (20090728) - http://irssi.org/
<obruT> meni ko klincu nikad nije bilo jasno kak peglica moze ic brze od fice :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: zavisi tko vozi ficu :)
<ivoks> onaj koji je imao peglicu je bio bogat
<SilverSpace> tu u kvartu bio automehanicar kojemu je fico iso 160km
<SilverSpace> ali nije motor od fice bio unutra :)
<obruT> al ono, peglica je imala 650, fico 750, a peglica kazaljke do 140, a fico do 120, koja nepravda :)
<jelly> obruT: mooooozda!
<obruT> a moj stari imao ficu :)
<jelly> obruT: i onda kazu da kod nas nema policijskog nadzora
<obruT> jelly: mislim da sam te vidio, tamo negdje oko pol 5 :) ili je bio netko slican tebi :)
<ivoks> evo je opet
<ivoks> macka lutalica usetala u kucu i legla u hlad
<Mmike> tparcina, hm
<ivoks> i boli ju k sto sam ja tu
<Mmike> tparcina, kako da reproduciram to?
<jelly> ivoks: mozda te odlucila usvojiti
<jelly> obruT: to sam bijo licno i personalno ja
<ivoks> jelly: nekako mi se cini da to nije iz ljubavi, vec zbog kuce, ukojoj je hladnije nego vani
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je za tebe http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/predstavljen-dell-xps-15z/108871.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 5k kuna
<Mmike> pa to nije tako strasno
<Mmike> jedino sto je velik poprilicno
<tparcina> Mmike: Dovoljno je da ti neki od prijatelja uputi video call.
<Mmike> tparcina, hm
<tparcina> Mmike: Mene je prijatelj pokušao nazvati s Android mobitela preko Gtalk aplikacije.
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> bas pokusavam isprobati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 8G rama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jes, jes, guba :) al' i 15" :)
<tparcina> Mmike: Javi kako je prošlo.
<Mmike> veli frend da kad ode u googleu na videocall da mu nudi download .deb paketa :)
<Mmike> tparcina, cini se da ne radi
<Mmike> meni pidgin uredno raid
<Mmike> radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam promjeni volan da bi ga malo podigao
<Mmike> a morat cu i ja to
<Mmike> samo nikako da odem negdje da mi to naprave
<SilverSpace> ti imas vjerojatno onaj ravni
<SilverSpace> http://www.ciklo-centar.hr/new/artikli.asp?ID=170
<Mmike> ne skroz ravni
<Mmike> cek da nadjem sliklo
<SilverSpace> podigo ga za malo vise od debljine cijevi
<SilverSpace> i sad mi je ok
<SilverSpace> i stavio argonomske rucke 
<SilverSpace> gripoove
<SilverSpace> sa kojima se preporodio 
<SilverSpace> neznam kak sam bez njih do sada vozio 
<SilverSpace> odusevljen sam sa tim gripovima
<ivoks> rukavice obavezno
<Mmike> jeps, rukavice su super stvar
<Mmike> idem u ciklo centar
<Mmike> kupit si taj nadostuk
<Mmike> jel' oni to tamo i montiraju?
<SilverSpace> http://gema-bicikli.hr/bicikli-dijelovi/prodaja/gripovi-velo-vice-grips-ergonomic-0132096
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da bez rukavica nigdje
<tparcina> Mmike: Imaš li web kameru na računalu?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> tparcina, jok :/
<tparcina> Mmike: Koji ti je google talk korisnički račun?
<tparcina> Mogu ja pokušat.
<Mmike> mmajk@jabber.org
<SilverSpace> ubiti ove imam http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34740
<SilverSpace> nikad vise okrugle 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1045024398548&set=t.708951443&type=1
<Mmike> to je bajk
<SilverSpace> fuj fb 
<SilverSpace> nemrem to vidjeti :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> nemram druga :)
<ivoks> fora su ove pogodnosti koje dobijes radeci za medjunarodnu firmu :)
<dodobas> ivoks: do tell...
<ivoks> ne smijem :)
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, letenje vise nece biti kao prije :D
<dodobas> dakle jedna od tih stvari je NDA :D
<ivoks> ugovori sami po sebi su NDA
<ivoks> potpisao ih s Microsoftom, IBM-om, Canonicalom ili HEP-om
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj treba pretjerivati sa brzinama na cesti
<SilverSpace> svaki dan se netko ubije zbog brzine 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, debili :)
<Mmike> i ja sam bio takav
<Mmike> ivoks jos uvijek je :)
<Mmike> mislim kupis auto sa 250+ konja
<Mmike> pa moras ga 'isprobat', ne?
<Mmike> a jos ako si niskointeligentni nogometas kojem je to prvo 'pravo' auto....
<ivoks> nije to bas tako
<ivoks> brzina je relativna stvar
<ivoks> 100km/h sa peglicom je puno opasnije nego 250km/g sa gensherom
<ivoks> pa opet, ovaj s peglicom smije voziti i vise od 100km/h
<SilverSpace> heb ga sad ti
<ivoks> pa ozbiljno kazem
<ivoks> svi se prave pametni kada netko pogine vozeci 250km/h neku pilu od auta
<SilverSpace> jel ti predes 130km na auto putu
<ivoks> pod pila ne smatram clio od 1001 konja i slicne
<ivoks> a svaki dan ginu pijani debili u favoritkama, zastavama i slicno
<ivoks> da, predjem 130km/h
<Mmike> kao, to je opravdanje
<ivoks> ne, nije opravdanje
<Mmike> zato sto su oni pijani u stojkama ti mozes 200 u svom dizlu?
<ivoks> nego se stalno govori o brzini
<Mmike> jeps
<ivoks> a brzina je relativna, dok pijanstvo nije
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> brzina nikako relativna :)
<ivoks> znas sto zelim reci
<Mmike> pijanstvno je nesto sasvim drugo (i da, sranje)
<Mmike> znam sto zelis reci, da
<SilverSpace> kak moze bit brzina relativna
<Mmike> al' si u krivu, jer brzina nije relativna. 130km/h je sigurna brzina na autoputu, kod nas. 150km/h jos, ajde. Sve preko toga - opasan si.
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne brzina, vec prevelika brzina
<Mmike> U svabiji, reci9mo, na nekim djelovima ceste nema ogranicenja.
<SilverSpace> sa povecanjem brzine povecavas i rizik
<Mmike> I tamo mozes 250km/h bez da te itko ista pita.
<ivoks> jel znas kako se definira maksimalna brzina?
<Mmike> U americi, recimo, NITKO ne vozi preko ogranicenja
<ivoks> nije to brojka koju je netko odredio
<Mmike> 65 mph ogranicenje, SVI se voze po tom ogranicenju
<ivoks> do nje se dolazi znanstvenim putem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i tamo su dosta sad ogranicili jako malo ima tih bez ogranicenja
<ivoks> postoji referentno vozila i referentni vremenski uvjeti koji odredjuju max brzinu
<hbogner> u cetvrtak sam se vozio sa kolegom i njegovom curom, ona je vozila, autoput karlovac-zagreb, mrak, 80-90 km/h je vozila, bilo me strah s njom :D
<ivoks> stoga, ako je tvoje vozilo losije od referentnog vozila, ti si opasan pri 120km/h
<hbogner> auto neka mazda
<Mmike> hbogner, jeps
<Mmike> to je jos jedna zalost
<ivoks> isto ako je vozilo bolje, a pada kisa, opasan si i pri 130km/h
<Mmike> sto vozacku dobijaju ljudi koji to NIKAKO nebi smjeli :/
<ivoks> ali neka vozila su manje opasna pri 150km/h nego druga pri 100km/h
<hbogner> bojala se preteci kamion, anije bilo jnikog kilometriam iza nas, i tako do zg
<Mmike> ivoks, za koga manje opasna?
<Mmike> za tebe unutra ili za ostale koji se voze oko tebe?
<ivoks> Mmike: za sve
<ivoks> neka vozila imaju duzi zaustavni put iako voze manjim brzinama
<ivoks> nije svaki auto isti
<Mmike> ivoks, da ne mislis sad tu, ja brijem da si ti, onak, iznad prosjeka po sigurnosti voznje, valjda od 90% ljudi na cestama
<Mmike> samo krivo brijes :)
<Mmike> duzi zaustavni put ako voze manjim brzinama?
<Mmike> kako to mislis?
<Mmike> prije cu stat ako se vozim 80 nego 40?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> jer mi pri 80 rade retrorakete, koje se ne pale na 40? :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> tehnicki poluispravna skoda favorit (imas ih *gro* na cestama) pri 100km/h ima duzi zaustavni put od porshea (kojih ima jako malo) pri 180km/h
<Mmike> aha
 * Mmike je 'iako' procitao kao 'nego' :)
<Mmike> i opet on opravdava/relativizira debile koji se zele ganjati :)
<ivoks> ne opravadam ja nikoga
<Mmike> zato sto, eto, ima debila istih takvih koji s tehnicki neispravnim autima idu na cestu :)
<ivoks> samo govorim da argument kako je 130km/h siguran, a 150km/h nije, krivi
<Mmike> nije uocpe krivi, ima dobar razlog zasto je ogranicenje 130 a ne 150
<Mmike> i sa 150 si opasniji nego sa 130
<Mmike> ako nista drugo jer stalno pretjeces
<ivoks> pa ja te pitam jel znas kako se odredjuje maksimalna brzina?
<Mmike> i kao takav si rizik
<ivoks> ja znam, to mi je struka
<Mmike> to sto je pola tog rizika drugi debil na cesti nema nikakve veze
<Mmike> educiraj nas, kako se odredjuje max brzina
<Mmike> na autputu
<ivoks> imas vise faktora
<Mmike> znam da je u gradu sa 60km/h smanjeno na 50, jer na 50 km/h pogine jedan od 10 pjesaka na koje naletis, dok na 60km/h pogine njih 8 od 10
<ivoks> uzima se referentno vozila odredjene tezine i medjuosovinskog razmaka
<ivoks> postavljaju se vremenski uvjeti, 20C, kisa
<ivoks> imas zakrivljenost zavoja i trenje
<ivoks> maksimalna brzina nije najveca brzina koja osigurava sigurnu voznju
<ivoks> vec je umanjena
<ivoks> maksimalna brzina u tunelima nije 100km/h jer je, eto, to sigurnije
<ivoks> vec zato sto je pri 100km/h najveca propusnost u tunelu
<ivoks> pri 150km/h je veci razmak, u istom vremenu prodje manje automobila
<ivoks> pri 80km/h je razmak isti kao i pri 100km/h, a vozi se sporije
<ivoks> postoji puno faktora koji utjecu na covjeka
<ivoks> vecina ljudi usporava kada prolazi kraj zida, zna se na kojoj udaljenosti zid mora biti
<ivoks> 130km/h uzima i to u obzir
<ivoks> da su dozvoljene vece brzine, puno ljudi bi usporavalo kod vijadukata
<ivoks> tj., nadvoznjaka
<ivoks> sirina kolnika takodjer utjece na max. brzinu
<ivoks> sigurnost je najmanji faktor... sve se podredjuje strahu ljudi, koji je objektivno smijesan
<ivoks> tesko ces naci nekoga da ce tunelom proci 250km/h, a uvjeti su isti kao i izvan tunela (sirina kolnika, asfalt)
<ivoks> cak i vidljivost; osim u nekim tunelima, poput Ledenik i ostali izmedju sv. Roka i Maslenice
<ivoks> zato te policija i ne dira do 160km/h kada su suhi vremenski uvjeti
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/dalmatinom-porscheu-236-kilometara-sat-clanak-291324
<Neuromanc> jutro
 * Mmike je tunelom prosao 190km/h :)
<Mmike> tuhobic, mislim da se zove, prema rijeci
<Neuromanc> MMike:)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je da me u tunelu obisao motociklist :)
<Mmike> mlad, glup :)
<Mmike> ivoks, the point is, to je cesta, za promet, a ne trkaliste :)
<ivoks> slazem se
<Mmike> ja sam cak dugo vremena brijao da trebaju postojati dvije klase dozvola
<Mmike> jedna za obicne vozace
<Mmike> i jedna za ove malo bolje vozace
<Mmike> :) mislim, zamisli si to :)
<ivoks> ne, nego ne treba svatko dobiti dozvolu
<ivoks> kod nas svi dobiju dozvolu
<ivoks> a ne bi smjeli
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> to je glavni problem
<SilverSpace> eto nedavno slucaj onog naseg reli vozaca
<Mmike> ovo sto hbogner veli
<ivoks> na ljecnickom su mom dedi rekli da je sve ok (82 godine)
<Mmike> ili!
<ivoks> a ovaj se ne sjeca sto je jeo za rucak
<Mmike> ekipa ima vozacku 10+ godina
<SilverSpace> opet prevelika brzina
<Mmike> a UOPCE ne vozi
<Mmike> iako poznam ljude koji, eto, nece sjest za volan, nego uzmu frenda/susjeda/rodbinu i 'daj mi pokazi'
<Mmike> ili 'daj napravi samnom krug dva'
<Mmike> al' takvi su nazalost rijetki rijetki
<Mmike> ja bih napravio ispite k'o u americi: 15 dolara sam platio vozacki
<Mmike> al' nema SANSI da te pusti ako nisi zadovoljio
<ivoks> SilverSpace: prometne nesrece na autoputu su ko zrakoplovne nesrece; veliki publicitet, a u biti najsigurnije prometalo
<Mmike> hoces u autoskolu, plati si autoskolu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: svaki dan se dessavaju prometne na autoputu (tko vozi, vidi ih), ali u novinama se pojave samo one kada netko vozi brzo
<ivoks> kao i avioni
<ivoks> svaki dan se neki k desi, ali kad padne, onda je to vijest i hajka na prijevozno sredstvo koje preveze milijone ljudi svaki dan
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad su kod tiv brzina najvece i posljedice
<SilverSpace> tih*
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisu
<SilverSpace> kako nisu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: najvece posljedice su kod spavanja za volanom
<hbogner> kad sam polagao vozacki samnom je polagala zenska kojoj je to bio cca 5. put
<hbogner> ali znam neke koji su isli i 10 puta
<ivoks> SilverSpace: cijele obitelji poginu kada vozac zaspe za volanom
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dakle, svi u autu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: posljedice mislio sam na tezinu udesa
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa nisu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ponavljam, to je sve medijska slika
<ivoks> da, auto ruzno izgleda slupan
<SilverSpace> vece brzine vece posljedice
<ivoks> ne budi naivan
<SilverSpace> nema ali
<ivoks> nitko se ne sudari pri brzini od 250km/h
<ivoks> koce
<ivoks> brzina padne do 150, pa i vise
<ivoks> ovi koji zaspu, ne koce
<Mmike> jeps :) i da se vozio 150 brzina bi pala do - 0 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> gle, od zagreba do osijeka ima ajmo rec 200 km autoputa, right?
<Mmike> 200 na sat, dodjes za sat vremena
<Mmike> 160 na sat, za koliko dodjes?
<Mmike> dal' se isplati voziti se toliko brze?
<ivoks> pa ja sam mjerio do murtera
<ivoks> najbrze, nesto manje od 2,5 sata
<ivoks> ekonomicno, 3,5 sata
<ivoks> od kuce do kuce
<ivoks> i kada sam vozio brzo, najopasniji dio je bio do i od autoputa
<ivoks> autoput kao takav je idila
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> a gle, nadam se da neces nauciti na ruzan nacin :)
<Mmike> k'o da sebe slusam pred 10 godina :)
<Mmike> 'ja znam vozit, kaj kufer'
<ivoks> pa ne vozim ja brzo
<ivoks> smijesno
<Mmike> doduse, to sto sam onda bio kreten mi je par puta sad spasilo zivot
<ivoks> na ravnim dijelovima ispusem motor
<ivoks> da se ne vrti stalno na 2000
<Mmike> ahahah
<Mmike> 'da se ne vrti stalno na 2000' :)
<Mmike> daj se u topic molim te stavi :)
<ivoks> ak se vozim 130km/h, motor se vrti na 2100 okretaja
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> kaj, moras 200 potetnut da se motor razvrti, jeld? :)
<SilverSpace> uh kako grije na suncu
<ivoks> Mmike: da, tek onda predje 4000
<Mmike> ivoks, da, zalosno je to, znam
<ivoks> mislim, mogu ga i u 5. brzinu, pa 150
<ivoks> isti efekt :)
<Mmike> ti dizli sto ih moras propuhivat :)
<ivoks> al ovako je zanimljivije :D
<Mmike>  = opasnije :)
<Mmike> samo sto, eto, ne kuzis to, ja se samo nadam da ces nauciti cim prije
<Mmike> no dobro :)
<ivoks> kaj ne bi kuzio
<Mmike> idem probati pacemaker sloziti
<ivoks> to je sve relativno
<ivoks> jednom sam se vozio iza hitne
<Mmike> tako je, ljudski je zivot relativan :)
<ivoks> i reko, ma necu je prestic
<ivoks> vozit cemo se lagano
<ivoks> skoro nas iz suprotnog smjera ubio lik, njih 3 u hitnoj i nas troje u autu
<ivoks> nitko nije vozio prebrzno, covjek je zaspao za volanom
<ivoks> 4 tesko ozlijedjenih i nas troje koji smo ih previjali
<jelly> Mmike: veli mioc: 'Naime, fly je fakat (privremeno) ugašen jer su dolje rasturili cijelu struju (a i dio zidova po onom hodniku) i sve skupa "preuređuju". Probal sam od majstora shvatiti "a koliko dugo", ali je rekao da je "to teško za reći" tako da od njega nije bilo koristi.'
<Mmike> jelly, eh, fuck
<Mmike> jelly, thnx
<Neuromanc> bemti download s cisco stranica...
<Neuromanc> 0-4 kbps...
 * Mmike upravo uploada neki file
<Mmike> i imam 1.2 Mbita uploada :)
<Neuromanc> ok, skinulo se...
<Neuromanc> MMike dobar ti link:)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, amis telekom :)
<Mmike> Process 2968 attached - interrupt to quit
<Mmike> futex(0x7f0bb15d5b0c, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 1, NULL
<Mmike> tu mi zamre thunderbird kad se straceom zakvacim na njega, mrtvog
<Mmike> wtf?
<Neuromanc> you are pwned
<Neuromanc> nego mmike, kad se ti selis u popovacu?
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> skoro, nadam se :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> ili popovaca, ili donja bistra, ili pile, ili zelina
<Mmike> bilo sto :)
<Mmike> androidalo mi se pocelo odspajati od domaceg wirelessa
<Mmike> zadnjih par dana
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> kad je ekran ugasen?
<jelly> posto domaci wireless
<SilverSpace> vulkan opet spusta avione
<ivoks> Harold Camping opravio se od prvotnog šoka nakon što dugo najavljivani kraj svijeta ipak nije nastupio 21. svibnja, te je svoje sljedbenike obavijestio da je pogriješio u izračunu i da nas apokalipsa očekuje za pet mjeseci, točnije 21. listopada.
<dodobas> Mmike: Lipovljani :)
<ivoks> hihi kak ce lik opet dignuti novce
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne... par sati sam spojen, i onda samo odjednom prestane raditi
<Mmike> i onda moram ugasiti wireless, upaliti, i onda se spoji
<Mmike> dodobas, ili to :) kaj ti planiras tamo, a? :)
<Mmike> bed mi je s tim lipovljanima i istokom sto mi do mora onda treba jahanja
<SilverSpace> i finale lige prvaka je u pitanju 
<SilverSpace> zbog vulkana
<SilverSpace> tj. nije ali ce barca morati busom :)
<dodobas> Mmike: nope... ja planiram 3000km u bilokojem smjeru
<Neuromanc> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, eee, dobra fora i to, da
<ivoks> Camping je otvoreno priznao da ga je jako pogodilo to što život na Zemlji nije počeo nestajati 21. svibnja u 18 sati i što 200 milijuna kršćana nije otišlo u nebo. Potaknut tim 'nemilim' događajem okrenu se molitvi i Bogu. 
<ivoks> Vjerojatno su to učinili i brojni njegovi sljedbenici koji su se odrekli svojih poslova, nekretnina i pokretnina, te mu donirali 100 milijuna dolara. 
<ivoks> ok, lik je digo ljude na foru
<Mmike> buahahaha
<Mmike> koji car :) :)
<ivoks> al ne kuzim idiote koji su mu dali novce
<Mmike> to je lako :)
<Mmike> ima predavanje na tedu
<ivoks> pa sta ce mu novci ako je apokalipsa pred vratima :)
<Mmike> od jamesa randyja
<Mmike> cek sec, inspirativno je
<Mmike> doduse, kenja o homeopatiji, pa je malo naporan, al' prvih par minuta je izvrsno
<hbogner> Mmike, iz lipovljana se moze i biciklom na more :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sam mora pozuriti i vec sad krenuti :)
<Neuromanc> moze prek bosne iz lipovljana
<hbogner> dodobas ima iskustav s tim, pitaj ga za detalje
<Mmike> http://www.ted.com/talks/james_randi.html
<Mmike> lik je car :)
<dodobas> Mmike: preporucam, prirez 6% :)
<Mmike> dodobas,  :) :) :)
<dodobas> Mmike: uz malo srece, napravimo tehnoloski park 
<dodobas> zemlje imam ... a nacelnik mi drugar iz skole :D
<dodobas> dogovoriti cemo nesto
<ivoks> Mmike: dobar je
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) eto ti odgovora na pitanje 'kako su mu dali novce' :)
<Mmike> dodobas, oha oha! pa to je nelose :) neka piva predbrijusa? :)
<Mmike> postaje vruce
<ivoks> Mmike: hoce na kraju reci da je tablete morao popiti radi zadravlja?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma taj cijeli dio s homeopatijom je los, kenja lik bezveze (ima puno boljih njegovih brija o homeopatiji)
<Mmike> al' one prve 2 minute s mikrofonom/brijacim-aparatom
<Mmike> pokazuje lik kako je lako uvjeriti ekipu u bilo sto
<Mmike> samo trebas znati kako
<dodobas> Mmike: piva i šišćevap, uvijek
<Mmike> dodobas, oooo, di siscevap?
<dodobas> ahh, tesko se nadje
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> daj preporuku
<Mmike> rizu ti smrznem
<dodobas> uglavnom nitko nema, jedino sigurno je čingać
<dodobas> iako tamo je vise 'kvantiteta' nego kvaliteta
<Mmike> http://www.wired.com/autopia/2011/05/automotive-black-boxes/
<Mmike> da, bili su jedno vrijeme ok u Cujic Grilu kod Baschiere2, al' to se srozalo jako
<Mmike> I Mrvica je znala biti dobra, al' i to je isto flji-flja-fljo
<ivoks> Mmike: probaj claws umjesto thunderbirda
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLGj6iSZvak&feature=player_embedded
<Mmike> ivoks, jesam, los mi je
<tparcina> Mmike: Jesi li on line na Jabberu?
<Mmike> tparcina, all the time
<Mmike> imam i mario.splivalo@google.com, samo to rijetko koristim, cek da upalim
<tparcina> Mmike: Jesi li primio moj authorization request?
<tparcina> OK.
<Mmike> yo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> aj probaj sad
<Mmike> glupi calendar widget mi ne pojazuje sve evente u danu
<Mmike> nego onaj koji on izabere
<Mmike> a iuma mjesta na ekranu
<Mmike> tjk, u widgetu
<Mmike> tparcina, nista?
<ivoks> koji to?
<ivoks> moram si kupiti siltericu
<SilverSpace> bolje sesiric
<drj_cro> guba http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/blueproximity-use-bluetooth-device-to.html
<ivoks> ne, silterica mi treba
<ivoks> kada radim na terasi, da mi ne smeta svijetlo nebo
<drj_cro> sombrero ti onda treba :)
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> to imam doma
<ivoks> al u zagrebu
<SilverSpace> samo 12% svijetske populacije vozi auto
<jelly> sombrero sa ventilatorom?
<ivoks> svjetske
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj. ima auto
<SilverSpace> vozaca je puno vise
<Neuromanc> drj_cro: cool
<Neuromanc> Silver pa ok, dobar postotak populacije su klinci, oni nek voze bicikl
<jelly> samo neki voze, ostali se voze s njima
<Neuromanc> kod nas je skoro 1,5 miliona osobnih automobila
<Neuromanc> Å¡to je preko 30% u odnosu na broj stanovnika..
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: al ne radi mi bash nesto otkljucavanje :)
<tparcina> Mmike: Mislio sam isprobati s svog mobitela, pa sam otkrio da nemam prednju kameru (ne radi video chat) :)
<Neuromanc> drj_cro:  lol:)
<tparcina> Pa sam išao pokušati s neke Nokie, al se čudno ponaša (ne mogu je spojiti na Internet).
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam, imam googleov i htcov, nit jedan ne radi kak spada :/
<Mmike> (kak spada = kako bih htio)
<ivoks> ah, na telefonu
<ivoks> meni googlov radi super
<ivoks> ne prikaze sve, vec samo onaj koji je prvi po redu
<ivoks> ali ako stisnem na njega, dobijem sve
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: je 30% kod nas ali gledaj afriku i druge nerazvijene zemlje
<dodobas> ste znali da google ne ruta preko bosne
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: stim da je vjerojatno postotak nesto veci danas to je podatak prije pet godina 
<Neuromanc> Silver pa da, hoću reći kak smo mi bogati i razvijeni:)
<Neuromanc> dodobas pametni ljudi
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, 
<ivoks> "PS. The voices in my head also tell me that the numbers are getting too big. I may just call the thing 2.8.0. And I almost guarantee that this PS is going to result in more discussion than the rest, but when the voices tell me to do things, I listen."
<ivoks> So I'm toying with 3.0 (and in that case, it really would be "3.0", not "3.0.0" - the stable team would get the third digit rather than the fourth one.
<SilverSpace> dodobas: hebate cingac stavljaju soju 
<ivoks> nego sta si mislio
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ja znam cevapi i sis su mi dobri iza vjesnika
<Mmike> di je to?
<Mmike> tam u cvjetnom
<Mmike> u onoj 'buksari'?
 * Mmike gleda nagios monitoring - niti jednog alerta!
<dodobas> hmm, jel to radi jos
<Mmike> dodobas, radi, i lose je
<Mmike> mislim, lose je zadnjih par godina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> kaj su se pokvarili
<Mmike> pa ono, kajjaznam
<Mmike> losi su
<Mmike> imaju samo malu pivu
<Mmike> pun im je kurac ljudi kaj dolaze tamo
<SilverSpace> pa uvjek su tak radili
<Mmike> nisu odvratni k'o rubelj
<Mmike> al' nis posebno
<SilverSpace> nema kave
<Mmike> onak, bas bezveze
<Mmike> ja volim cevape u remetincu
<Mmike> al' to nisu somun nego rostilj
<SilverSpace> cvjetno je uvjek tako radilo 
<SilverSpace> cevap i sis i nista drugo
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kolega, sistemator
<Mmike> veli 'imam 403, Forbidden', jel' mosh vidjet
<Mmike> reko, ajde, koji server, da mi server, odem gore, ne nalazim nista, napravim test.php, pokusam do njega, dobijem 404
<Mmike> napravim 'host ta-neka-domena', dobijem 'nije hostano kod nas', pejstam mu to, lik veli:
<ivoks> 'daj popravi'
<Mmike> da, da, znam, moram na njihovom serveru to popraviti
<Mmike> reko, pa zasto onda gledas na nasem?
<Mmike> pa, veli, skopirao sam sve, isto je
<Mmike> ja onda vise ne velim nista
<Mmike> daklem, pacemanker
<Mmike> iznova!
<ivoks> ne ide? :)
<ivoks> radis to na ubuntuu?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> 10.04
<Mmike> a nije ad ne ide neg nemrem nac 10 minuta u miru
<ivoks> treba ti i manje
<Mmike> i kad nadjem onda pricam o autoputima i brzinama i cevapima :)
<ivoks> napisao sam ja jedan dokument
<Mmike> imas URL neki?
<Mmike> znam da si slao nesto bio, al' nemam pojma di je to 
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClusterStack/LucidTesting
<Mmike> OMATERTIJEBEMKAKOSAMSEOPIZDIOUPETU!
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<Mmike> cem pogledam
<ivoks> to je osnovno
<ivoks> bez fencinga i dodatnih konfiguracija
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
<SilverSpace> nis jos od marketa za hr
<ivoks> rutaj pa ces imati sve
<SilverSpace> neda mi se
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> za nekoga tko svaki dan kuka kako mu nesto fali
<ivoks> prilicno si teska lijencina :)
<SilverSpace> kad moram gold card napraviti a to mi se ne da
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/toshiba-bez-windows-tableta/108868.aspx
<Mmike> Što je zajedničko za Mileta Kitića i Novaka Ðokovića?
<Mmike> - Prezime.
<SilverSpace> cirilica
<Mmike> Zove Chuck Norris Borisa Novkovica i kaze mu: Cuj, znam tko ti je uzeo Tamaru.
<Mmike> jelly, hajd munin instaliraj na fly :)
<SilverSpace> bluetooth mi nece raditi ako mi nije instaliran Blueman
<jelly> Mmike: za sto?
<Mmike> kako mislis, za sto?
<Mmike> pa za trending
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> 3d porn
<SilverSpace> kaj je to u troje
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://members.3dxstar.com/guide
<Mmike> za poludit
<Mmike> pogle molim te koji hardver sve podrzavaju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti servisiras
<zerobravo> moze mala pomoc u vezi postfixa :)
<zerobravo> u "/etc/postfix/virtual" imam podeseno da mi je mail@domena.com prosljedjen na gmail, npr user@domena.com user@gmail.com
<zerobravo> i tako nekoliko mailova
<zerobravo> e sad kako namjestit da mi osim prosljedjivanja, mail ostane i na serveru, tj. da ga mogu povuc preko outlooka na lokalnoj domeni
<zerobravo> znaci, da mi gmail bude recimo kopija
<zerobravo> probao sam user@domena.com user, user@gmail.com, i user@domena.com user@domena.com , user@gmail.com ali vrati mi loopback
<ivoks> ne tak
<zerobravo> di grijesim
<ivoks> pero@domena.com pero_privremeni
<ivoks> pa u /etc/aliases:
<ivoks> pero_privremeni: perin_lokalni_account,pero@gmail.com
<zerobravo> e to je ok da imam samo jednu domenu
<zerobravo> ali ja imam 2 domene, na istom serveru
<zerobravo> i zato sam odvojio /etc/aliases u /virtualk
<ivoks> zelis reci da je pero@domena.com istovremeno i username?
<zerobravo> ne
<zerobravo> ovak
<zerobravo> imam domena1 i domena2
<ivoks> onda ne vidim sto te zbunjuje
<zerobravo> i sad ja recimo imam usera pero
<ivoks> virtual:
<ivoks> pero@domena.com pero_random
<ivoks> aliases:
<ivoks> pero_random perin_username,pero@gmail.com
<zerobravo> napravim mu u etc/aliases  pero_privremeni: perin_lokalni_account,pero@gmail.com
<zerobravo> ali ako posaljem na pero@domena2.com, ne zelim da dobije, jer zelim samo da prima na pero@domena1
<ivoks> da ti jos jednom sve napisem?
<ivoks> virtual:
<ivoks> pero@domena1.com pero_random
<ivoks> pero@domena2.com perin_account_za_domenu2
<ivoks> aliases:
<ivoks> pero_random: perin_account_za_domenu1,pero@gmail.com
<zerobravo> aha :)
<zerobravo> meni je sad /aliases prazan, irektno mi je sve u virtualk
<ivoks> virtual i aliases nisu jedno te isto
<zerobravo> u virtual znaci samo odvajam po domenama ?
<ivoks> trebao bi imati ovako nesto:
<ivoks> virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
<ivoks> alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
<ivoks> virtual_alias_maps se matcha prije alias_database
<zerobravo> idem omah probat :)
<zerobravo> da, to imam
<ivoks> i kaj...
<ivoks> unity 2d je skoro spreman za suse
<SilverSpace> suse i unity ?
<ivoks> nece biti default sigurno jos neko vrijeme
<zerobravo> hm, ostaje mi u que pero_random@domena1, a taj mail ne postoji
<ivoks> ali ce biti dostupan
<ivoks> pa sta si stavio u virtual?
<ivoks> ne ide @domena1
<ivoks> vec samo pero_random
<zerobravo> (16:40) <ivoks> virtual:
<zerobravo> (16:40) <ivoks> pero@domena1.com pero_random
<zerobravo> ovo sam stavio :)
<ivoks> nisi valjda stavio domena1.com kao virtualnu domenu i mydomain u main.cf?
<zerobravo> jesam
<zerobravo> sek ustvari
<ivoks> pa ne moze biti virtualna i nevirtualna u isto vrijeme
<zerobravo> u virtual_alias_domains sam stavio obe domene
<zerobravo> i u mydestination
<ivoks> domena1.com se smije spominjati samo u virtual_alias_domains
<ivoks> NE!
<ivoks> ne smije biti u mydestination
<zerobravo> nijedna?
<ivoks> http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<zerobravo> u destinations mi je i localhost.localdomain, localhost
<ivoks> NEVER list a virtual alias domain name as a mydestination domain!
<zerobravo> i jos krupnim slovima :)
<ivoks> tako pise
<zerobravo> jep
<ivoks> a sto ti je u /etc/mailname?
<ivoks> sigurno domena1.com
<zerobravo> tako je
<ivoks> cccc
<ivoks> tamo ide stroj.domena1.com
<ivoks> u mydestination stavi stroj.domena1.com
<ivoks> a u virtual... domena1.com
<ivoks> dakle, poddomena je mydestination, a domena je virtual
<ivoks> kak ti je to uopce radilo do sad,
<ivoks> sigurno nije
<SilverSpace> eh sad su vec gume krive
<zerobravo> da micem i localhost.localdomain, localhost iz mydestination
<ivoks> ne
<zerobravo> ok
<zerobravo> evo ispravio sam sve
<zerobravo> a jel se moze kako ovaj mail iz que natjerat da se ponovo proba isporucit na odrediste, ili moram flushat
<ivoks> dobro pitanje
<ivoks> mislim da ne mozes
<ivoks> ono sto mozes...
<ivoks> je napraviti virtualni account pero_random@domena1.com pero_random
<ivoks> postsuper -f
<ivoks> i to je to
<HmmZ0r> e daj mi recite ako znate jel imas nesto tipa {a=$2,sub(a,x) } 
<HmmZ0r> i ako x nije definiran nigdje zapravo mjenja $2 sa nicim jel ?
<Mmike> to je awk, jel?
<Mmike> ako da, onda nemam pojma :)
<obruT> mrzim javu, mrzim jdbc, mrzim springsource, mrzim atomikos, mrzim springsource dm server i sve ostalo :P
<ivoks> obruT: 'mrzim javu' pokriva sve ovo
<obruT> ajd, kad skuzim u cemu je bug opet cu voljet sve to :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> object relational mapping, ay? :)
<ivoks> http://www.blm.gov/ak/st/en/prog/recreation/activities/campgrounds/campground_map.html
<drac0_> ivoks, zivot na sjeveru :)
<ivoks> ode frendica tam
<ivoks> na proputovanje
<ivoks> od tam do najjuznije tocke juzne amerike
<drac0_> auuuu
<drac0_> ognjena zemlja
<drac0_> sta je dobila na lotu :)
<ivoks> ne, radi za canonical :)
<hbogner> jel treba nekog da joj nosi kofere?
<drac0_> same shit :)
<hbogner> :D
<drac0_> hbogner, lol
<ivoks> hbogner: ne, ide na motoru :D
<SilverSpace> pa desi drac0_ 
<hbogner> opa, na motoru
<ivoks> http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/
<hbogner> oj draco
<drac0_> hbogner, trebao si bolje pitati jel treba nekoga da joj ucrtava karte :)
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<hbogner> drac0_, he he he
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> turbo:)
<drac0_> Neuromanc, sta i ti bi u canonical? :)
<Neuromanc> draco ma ne bih
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pisi kuci propalo je
<Neuromanc> dobro meni tu gdje jesam
<Neuromanc> nek canonical dodje sim
<drac0_> dovoljno sto je mark bio :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nista od q150
<SilverSpace> drac0_: molim
<hbogner> jel se na 4 giga usb stick moze instalirat ubuntu?
<hbogner> pita frend
<drac0_> dobro pitanje :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj se dogodilo
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nista, sredio sam nam q180 :D
<SilverSpace> kk
<SilverSpace> kaj za godinu dana
<drac0_> za par dana
<ivoks> Neuromanc: pa mozes raditi za canonical a da ne promijenis adresu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj to ima u sebi
<drac0_> q150 je jos malo pa EOL :D
<SilverSpace> q180 nog nema nigdje
<SilverSpace> tog*
<drac0_> hehe
<drac0_> nema lurkanja :P
<drac0_> skrivaju ga
<SilverSpace> hebi se :)
<drac0_> ima bolji proc i grafu
<drac0_> opcenito jaci noviji model
<SilverSpace> to mi je jasno
<SilverSpace> drac0_: sam kaj opet "cekaj" politika u pitanju :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bude to brzo :)
<drac0_> ne brini ;)
<ivoks> idem pogledati laptope... sto je dostojna zamjena za x200s
<drac0_> x220
<ivoks> nije s
<drac0_> ivoks, ides samo izgubiti vrijeme :)
<drac0_> ne treba biti s
<ivoks> mislim da je x200s jos uvijek najbolje sto mogu uzeti za sebe
<ivoks> mora biti, zelim low power stroj
<drac0_> pa x200 je low power stroj :)
<drac0_> *x220
<drac0_> ne moras uzeti i7
<drac0_> uzmes i5
<SilverSpace> konacno naso kak q150 izgleda iznutra http://www.nagroup.info/?p=163
<drac0_> nece ni izaci s model
<ivoks> pa zar nije i5 desktop procesor?
<drac0_> jer su skuzili da nova generacija spada u s modele po speckama
<drac0_> ivoks, ima i mobile izdanje
<drac0_> jedino i7 izlazi iz tih s gabarita
<ivoks> al gle
<ivoks> ovo je ULV sto ja imam
<ivoks> ok, nije
<ivoks> L
<ivoks> L9400
<drac0_> s obzirom da je sada sve na i5 procesoru, s vise nema smisla, cak ni ultra low voltage
<drac0_> imas na lenovo blogu opsirnije opisano
<ivoks> kaj je ovaj x1
<ivoks> malo je skup
<drac0_> smece
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> bivsi x300
<drac0_> zaobidji slobodno
<drac0_> x220 is the true way ;)
<ivoks> di je to na blogu?
<SilverSpace> 12.5"
<ivoks> pa postoji x220s
<SilverSpace> malo rama
<drac0_> ma taj s je smece :)
<ivoks> kak je smece kada je x220 + dodatni ficuri
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel q180 ima 4G rama
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ima
<drac0_> ivoks, ma koji dodatni ficuri
<drac0_> sve isto ima i jaca verzija klasicnog i7
<drac0_> osim te usrane voltaze koja ne daje sada vise gotovo nista
<drac0_> ips panel ajde
<drac0_> al i to ima i7 model
<drac0_> ide i na i5 model isto
<SilverSpace> drac0_: uh konacno 
<SilverSpace> malo da podebljaju ram
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma kad mi je rekao da to ima u najavi odmah sam otkazao 150 :)
<drac0_> ovo je sve bolje i jace a razlika u cijeni je tipa cca 400 kn
<ivoks> kakva je to glupa reza
<ivoks> 1366x768
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nis bezeciraj to :)
<drac0_> SilveSpace, jesam vec :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bas glupa 
<drac0_> ivoks, 16:9 :)
<ivoks> a sto je 1280x800?
<SilverSpace> ali mala
<ivoks> to sad imam
<ivoks> 16:10?
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> ovo je 12.5" sad novo sranje :)
<SilverSpace> trebali su malo vecu rezu staviti
<ivoks> ma nece me vidjeti x220
<drac0_> biti ce i veca za neke modele
<drac0_> al pitanje sta ce kod nas doci, treba naruciti
<SilverSpace> http://silverlinux.org/f1/
<ivoks> i touchpad
<ivoks> ma zbljuv
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jesi gledao
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, fino si nadostukao tu stranicu :)
<ivoks> kaj, nema kamere?
<drac0_> ivoks, kupi si samsunga :)
<drac0_> ivoks, ima
<ivoks> nema
<SilverSpace> drac0_: malo promoviram i sale ta :)
<Mmike> kak netko moze voljet ljeto
<Mmike> osim ako nije na moru
<Mmike> pa produktivan sam - nula
<drac0_> ivoks, ma ima selective models
<drac0_> ivoks, sta ti to gledas, neki default topseller model?
<Mmike> ivoks, kupi ProBook
<ivoks> ne, custom slazem
<ivoks> Mmike: jel ti ja licim na homoseksualca?
<Mmike> pa
<drac0_> ivoks, lol
<Mmike> poznamo se, pa nemrem samo po izgledu :)
<drac0_> Mmike, sta je bilo s onom okladom potrosnje crnog zlata? :)
<ivoks> slozim custom sto zelim
<ivoks> 2800$
<ivoks> za to si auto mogu kupiti
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj volim neznalice i raspravljanje medu njima 
<SilverSpace> to bi tak nazad u prvi razred rado poslao
<SilverSpace> da nauce nesto o F1
<Mmike> drac0_, neda da vozim :) tak da cemo samo jest ic :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di, tko? :) kaj? :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> smeta me touchpad
<ivoks> kaj su to isli stavljati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma papci na forumu di nemaju pojma
<zerobravo> a je se zakomliciralo ovo sa postfixom, ovo sad izgleda jos gore :D
<ivoks> kad ne znas :)
<zerobravo> isao sam na pivo jer mi doslo lose :D
<drac0_> ivoks, iskljucis ga :)
<zerobravo> a znam da ne znam, zato sam tu, da nesto naucim :)
<ivoks> drac0_: ma znam, al ono... placam to smece
<ivoks> joj, idem radit
<drac0_> ivoks, a hebiga
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj iz dnevnog preselit se na terasu :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> ivoks, a murter?
<ivoks> smotat, u lezaljku, ubuntu one na stream i to e to
 * ivoks high 5s canonical
<Mmike> ubuntu one?
<calmpitbull> kaj se radi narode
 * calmpitbull je pospan
<ivoks> Mmike: da, one.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> Mmike: muziku drzim na tudjim serverima :)
<ivoks> da ne zauzima mjesta
<Mmike> nah :)
<Mmike> ja to radim, eh, od kad :)
<Mmike> al' sam skuzio da mi je draze da mi je sve doma :)
<Mmike> filmove ne drzim doma jer mi je lakse/brze/jednostavnije sshfs upalit 
<Mmike> a muziku cak mogu strimati kroz upload link :)
<SilverSpace> kraj je najbolji http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2K-tENbs2Q
<calmpitbull> tara mcdonald ti dolazi u ljubljanu
<calmpitbull> treba dobro pjeva
<ivoks> vidim da kisa pada na kopnu
<ivoks> ovdje sunce sja
<jelly> ovdje isto
<ivoks> win 15
<ivoks> doh
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nikad cuo
<calmpitbull> mozda si prestar....to ti je house mjuza
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam kaj ti slusas
<Mmike> kitica i djokovica :)
<drac0_> lol :D
<drac0_> house, kakva je to mjuza
<drac0_> neka elektronika
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam...ja ti slusam drum n bass, dubstep i house
<calmpitbull> pa sada
<drac0_> ne bih ni znao
<calmpitbull> kaj te mus
<calmpitbull> ci
<calmpitbull> muci
<drac0_> muci sta ovo sunce vani dere mamicu mu
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: Gothic
<calmpitbull> u dark kazes
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da przi ga na suncu samo tako
<drac0_> ne moze covik s psetom ni van izaci 
<calmpitbull> ja sam bio bez problema
<drac0_> odoh i ja onda
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvErK_WML8
<drac0_> roknut koju macku il vepra :)
<calmpitbull> ostavi macke....jer  i ja imam macku, ak te vidim pustim psa na tbe
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kk
<Mmike> houce je vrsta elektronske glazbe od koje je nastao techno a razvila se iz disca
<SilverSpace> vepar di ga nades
<Mmike> house, to jest :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: drzis u garazi
<drac0_> SilverSpace, takav je neki plan :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: odi u komin
<SilverSpace> lovit gustera
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/za-nesrecu-krive-dunlopice-gabric-nosio-nalaze-za-nastradalog-prijatelja-pa-zavrsio-u-istoj-bolnici-/553140.aspx
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> nije brzina
<Mmike> gume su :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bome onog varana bi se dalo loviti :)
<SilverSpace> si vidio vode na cesti
<calmpitbull> drac0: kad te ugrize...si gotov
<drac0_> calmpitbull, ne znam sta bi ti pustio al ovo nema straha :P http://ubuntuone.com/p/vKO/
<calmpitbull> imam i ja pit-a 
<drac0_> nis odoh malo beshtiju prosetati
<drac0_> calmpitbull, kuzi se :)
<calmpitbull> rofl
<calmpitbull> kolko ima kila
<drac0_> ovo je dogo argentino
<drac0_> stare radne linije
<drac0_> 34 kg ciste snage
<calmpitbull> ma dogo argention je beba
<calmpitbull> moj ima 37
<calmpitbull> a maji je
<drac0_> kakav je to pitbull od 37 kg
<calmpitbull> jeben
<drac0_> imas onu vecu liniju
<calmpitbull> tako je
<drac0_> muzjak?
<calmpitbull> tako je
<drac0_> ma to jedemo za medjuobrok :)
<calmpitbull> da da
<drac0_> pusti psa, to mu je urodjeno, ako je
<drac0_> pusti ga na vepra od 130 kg
<calmpitbull> ma daj vepar nema sanse
<drac0_> vidio sam opakih pasa kako podviju rep i bacaju sturu
<hbogner> vepar od 130 kila je beba
<drac0_> balkanski vepar od 130 kg je opaka zvijer
<calmpitbull> kad bi ti vidio kaj yakuza radi....onda bi vidio da je vepar beba
<drac0_> ako si ga vidio uzivo ranjenog znas o cem pricam
<calmpitbull> vidio...bio ja na glupom lovu
<hbogner> je samo kaj ovi balkanski veprovi imaju vise od 130 kila
<drac0_> hbogner, je da oni od 180 kg i koji su tromi ko krepana macka
<Mmike> di nadjes vepra u utrinama? :)
<drac0_> ovi do 150 su ubojice
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da ti sto prije nabavi q180 dok ti ta tvoja zvijer ne otkine glavu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, nadje se tu i tamo :)
<hbogner> drac0_, na kile :D
<SilverSpace> meni but
<drac0_> hbogner, cobanca na kile :)
<SilverSpace> umro bi da to pojedem
<calmpitbull> idi ti sa bebom van....da imas cane corsa ili canis pantera onda bi bio preplasen
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> calmpitbull, lol
<calmpitbull> ili kanarsku dogu
<drac0_> hahaha sve djubreta koja se ne mogu kretati :)
<calmpitbull> canis panter: doberman pitbull mix...itekako moze kretat
<drac0_> ma ok sve 5 al ne zanima me to
<calmpitbull> rofl
<drac0_> sve to ne moze trcati 30 km kroz sumu, nanjusiti vepra, i zadrzati ga dovoljno dok ne dodje lovac
<drac0_> naravno i prezivjeti vepra
<drac0_> ovo sve pada pod veprom
<calmpitbull> ma ja nisam ni htio pitbulla a sada kad ga imam, nedam 
<drac0_> jednom tako obicnom zivotinjom ajmo je tako nazvati
<drac0_> ljudi se prekenjavaju s koje kakvim pasminama
<drac0_> ma jasno kuzim te
<drac0_> imam frenda koji ima 8 pitova
<calmpitbull> osim cane corsa...on ti je za lov na veprove
<Mmike> e, a
<drac0_> ma kakav cane corso sta ti je :)
<Mmike> voc di dil vit d pitbulls?
<calmpitbull> pa da 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: osam samo
 * Mmike imao 2 psa, onak, lutalicara enka, i kul su skroz, al'... nije li ovo malo naporno za imati? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma to oni mjere ko ima veceg :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovaj tu kod mene znao imati po dvadeset
<SilverSpace> neznam kolikoo sad ima
<drac0_> Mmike, zasto naporno lol
<drac0_> hbogner, psi su uzivancija
<calmpitbull> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.abouttimecanecorso.com/images/Chaos.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.abouttimecanecorso.com/&usg=__TXew8CNwTuRaj-HJj0cZ8WGsHdo=&h=350&w=350&sz=36&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=h65YZ5JL9oy6DM:&tbnh=160&tbnw=147&ei=3eTbTaa_GMvTsga-5dDTDg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcane%2Bcorso%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3Dwuv%26sa%3DX%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D509%26tbm%3Disch%26prmd%3Divns&itbs=1&iact=hc&v
<calmpitbull> ovo je cane corso
<Mmike> drac0_, pa jesu
<hbogner> osim kad su lose dresirani, onda su naporni
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ih u 6 ujutro moras van vodit
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: kak da to otvorim :)
<calmpitbull> idem ja u 5 sa njima
<Mmike> drac0_, jel' gledas saptaca psima? :)
<drac0_> calmpitbull, ma ok imam frenda koji uzgaja cane corso
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: bacis mis u ekran
 * Mmike je izdresirao svog psa tako da ide van onda kad ON hoce da se ide van :)
<drac0_> Mmike, hbogner, vi ste nesto opako pobrkali :)
<SilverSpace> hebes psa 
<jelly> ne hvala
<SilverSpace> to u moju kucu ne ide
<calmpitbull> ja ti imam 2 psa i macku
<Mmike> drac0_, zakaj?
<drac0_> Mmike, koga onog malog patuljka koji deblnim amerima objasnjava kako se vodi pas uz nogu, ne negledam :)
<Mmike> drac0_, :) 
<Mmike> drac0_, al' nije los lik
<Mmike> recimo, moja stara ima cucka
<Mmike> i brate mili napornog
<Mmike> i veli lik 'ignorirajte psa'
<Mmike> i ignoriram psa
<Mmike> i fakat je pas miran :)
<calmpitbull> drac0: a kaj kazes na americkog buldoga
<hbogner> drac0_, ma ujak ima labrador ritrivera, nije ga uopce dresirao kad je trebalo i sad ej naporan do zla boga, rodjak imao vucjaka, sma ga dresirao, mazan ko mackica ali u dvoriste nije smio nitko nepoznat
 * Mmike imao irskog setera
<Mmike> nekog zakrizanog
<jelly> eugh, jpg artefakti 
<Mmike> super je bila :)
<calmpitbull> drac0_: a kaj kazes na americkog buldoga
<drac0_> calmpitbull, ma volim sve pse al preferiram lovacke odnosn radne pasmine
<calmpitbull> ja ti preferiram kratkodlake
<drac0_> to ti je to skoro :)
<calmpitbull> imam ti ja i francuza.....zivcani psi 
<drac0_> stabilni su psi, normalni, znaju na koga se usmjerava nagon, itd
<drac0_> francuski bulldog
<calmpitbull> da
<drac0_> to mi je zakon
<calmpitbull> nikada vise
<drac0_> mali molos haha
<calmpitbull> sve napada
<drac0_> brutala od psa
<drac0_> blesavo
<calmpitbull> tvrdoglavo
<drac0_> nis idem van
<calmpitbull> ajd
<drac0_> za kraj jedan vic ...
<drac0_> kako znate da je crnkinja trudna?
<calmpitbull> cokoladno mlijeko
<drac0_> gurnete joj stapis za usi dole jel, ako mali crnjo pobere sav pamuk, onda je sigurno trudna! :D
<calmpitbull> rofl
<drac0_> l8r peeps
<jelly> dobro zasto se mamlazi spajaju na imap kad nigdje ne pise da to postoji
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> jelly: jer su h4x0r1
<ivoks> h4x3r1
<SilverSpace> rsedak: oj 
<SilverSpace> ne radi helich
<SilverSpace> :(
<rsedak> kako to?
<SilverSpace> ne znam 
<SilverSpace> ili helic ili daljinac
<SilverSpace> na daljincu svijetli samo crvena ledica
<SilverSpace> na helicu svjetle sve 
<SilverSpace> ali se ne poveze
<SilverSpace> tak da nisam siguran kaj ne radi
<rsedak> huhsto kazu uputstva?
<SilverSpace> nista
<rsedak> mrzim mysql i njegov encoding!!!!
<SilverSpace> dva lista papira
<rsedak> bed
<rsedak> trenutno gubim vrijeme na jednoj migraciji (volonterski) i udario glavom o zid. u mysql u latin2 encoding je utisnut utf-8 i kada se napravi dump preko phpmyadmina onda se dobije zbrljotina
<SilverSpace> kaze da trebam prvo daljinac upalit i nakon toga helic
<rsedak> da uptavo tako
<jelly> rsedak: mysql exporti/importi su uvijek tlaka, pogotovo ak je import iz neke 3.x verzije gdje je sve bilo fol latin1
<rsedak> slazem se, sda imam CLU nema problema
<jelly> CLU?
<rsedak> sory CLU ne CLU
<rsedak> rijesio sam s iconv -t iso-8859-2 -f utf8 - ovo je malo nakaradno ali radi
<Mmike> CLU ne CLU ? :)
<rsedak> Mmike CLU a ne CLU :-)
<rsedak> Mmike imam utf-8 datoteku i ubacim ju u bazu preko phpmyadmina i dobijem zbrcke na web stranici
<Mmike> moj diff kaze da je to isto
<Mmike> imas mysql ispod? :)
<rsedak> naravno
<rsedak> ma bicsi klijent me zamoli da im napravim samo malu izmjenu na naslovnici (inace to trajee 10 minuta), ali njihov web hoster je napravio "migraciju" s win an lin platformu !!!
<rsedak> e da mi je vidjeti tog *majstora* pa d amu malo pricam o smislu zivota
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> ja sad gubim svoje vrijeme zbog nekog tamo tutleka koji sebe naziva adminom
<rsedak> uzas pocinjem zvucati ko matt :-)
<rsedak> jedan kmolega
<SilverSpace> bemti moguce da je daljinac u kujcu
<SilverSpace> zato kaj svijetli nonstop crveno
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<ivoks> bok
<rsedak> o susjed
<Neuromanc> susjed ne raditi volonterske migracije:)
<Neuromanc> nije dobro za zivce
<SilverSpace> migracije=migrena
<rsedak> ma uopce ne raditi volonterske poslove, to je samo gubitak vremena
<rsedak> i to cisti gubitak vremena
<dodobas> tako je rsedak, svaka se minuta naplacuje :D
<rsedak> naravno >/(
<rsedak> :-)
<darkwood> trebas volontirat da dobijes kontakte pa kasnije naplatis
<darkwood> i dobro dodje u zivotopis :D
<rsedak> darkwood: ja sam odvolentirao svoje i nemam kontakata
<darkwood> ma pokusavam biti pozitivan
<rsedak> darkwood: kuzim, hvala, ali ne pomaze. trenutno bih sam jako ljut na nepoznatu osobu
<darkwood> ja sam proslo ljeto volontiro, i vise isto necu
<darkwood> tj, nisam bas besplatno, volentiro u kompenzaciji
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<hbogner_> ivoks, evo ti mljeta na hrt1
<rsedak> rijesio ja
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> nikad manje
<calmpitbull> vece vece
<darkwood> dok se generira .csr za certifikate, sta im znaci A challenge password []: ??
<sale> ivoks: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2591 sjecas li se ovoga? :-) Jbt, proslo je 4 godine!
<SilverSpace> sale: kaj kopas po starim :)
<sale> SilverSpace: nope, netko je bumpao temu danas :-)
<SilverSpace> da bas gledam
<sale> cak se ni ne sjecam tog problema niti da sam piskarao to na forumu :-)
<SilverSpace> prode vrijeme
<drac0_> odoh ubit oko
<drac0_> noc ekipica
<SilverSpace> sale ovi tvoji na forumu su taoliko neuki da nemaju pojma da se jedna utrka vozi suprotno od svih ostalih
<SilverSpace> suprotno od kazaljke na satu
<sale> pa nije samo jedna utrka u pitanju, ima ih vise
<SilverSpace> sale: mislim da ne 
<SilverSpace> osim brazila
<sale> monte carlo, kanada, brazil, turska...
<sale> sve se voze obrnuto od kazaljke na satu ;-)
<sale> abu dhabi isto
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> sorry, monte carlo nije
<SilverSpace> onda ni ja nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> bas sam si sad bacao viziju 
<SilverSpace> za MC
<SilverSpace> pa mi je bilo cudno
<sale> singapur se isto vozi obrnuto od kazaljke na satu
<sale> i koreja :-)
<sale> 6 utrka u kalendaru se vozi u obrnutom smjeru od kazaljke na satu ;-)
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je samo brazil
<SilverSpace> ostao sam u proslom vremenu
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> ove nove 
<SilverSpace> kanada ide u smjeru
<SilverSpace> japan na obje strane
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sale: http://www.formula1.com/races/in_detail/canada_857/circuit_diagram.html
<sale> SilverSpace: istina, my bad
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ljude koji idu klokati cetvero jezgrene procesore
<SilverSpace> i uopce ih ne zalim kad si nesto spale
<SilverSpace> LN
<darkwood> LN
<darkwood> kad se sve moze mijenjat date foldera, znam da se napravi kad se kreira
<darkwood> hmm, decki jel ima fix za ubuntu, apt-get purge apache2 ne radi :)
<darkwood> on kaze da je obrisan, a uopce nije, i i dalje je u etc/init.d/apache2
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-25
<MmikeMRMA> hflj
<budz0r> jutar
<budz0r> drustvo, imate li mozda za predlozit neki dobar i stabilan 2.5" disk od 500gb za latop?
<tparcina> Može li netstat prikazivati statistike svako n sekundi (raditi refresh)?
<tparcina> budz0r: Jutro!
<budz0r> tparcina: koristi watch -n 1
<budz0r> ej tparcina 
<tparcina> budz0r: Sam netstat to ne podržava?
<budz0r> tparcina: iskreno, ne znam :)
<budz0r> tparcina: ovo mi prvo palo napamet
<tparcina> Ima jedna skripta za Win u kojoj se koristi nestat i tamo ima ta opcija.
<tparcina> Gledao sam među opcijama na Linuxu, i nisam ju vidio.
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> obruT, MmikeMRMA, ima nesto slajdova s pgcona
<dodobas> http://www.pgcon.org/2011/schedule/index.en.html
<obruT> dodobas: slajdove uvijek objave, ali ja bih video :(
<obruT> dodobas: nasao sam video snimke s pretproslog pgcona, audio snimke s proslog
<dodobas> dakle, ako ektrapoliramo, s ovoga ces naci transkripte predavanja :D
<ivoks> sale: ne :)
<Mmike> obruT, pricao sam s nekim likom od pgCona, rekao je da nezna dal' ce biti video, da vjerojatno audio hoce
 * ivoks gledao hokej nocas
 * ivoks zaspao
<ivoks> canucksi su u finalu
<ivoks> hahaha koji gol!
<ivoks> jeste vidjeli?
<ivoks> vec je dobio i ime
<ivoks> magic puck
<ivoks> na ledu je samo jedan igrac vidio pak
<ivoks> pucao, pak se jedva dokotrljao do gola i usao kraj golmana
<ivoks> ovaj gledao na drugu stranu
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
 * obruT nocas gledao sazetak etape Gira, uspon na Zoncolan... koji su to nadrogirani divljaci
<ivoks> http://www.nhl.com/
<ivoks> pogledaj filmic the magic puck
<ivoks> prvi gol je bio zakon
<ivoks> to ti je kad imas blizance... osjete se
<jelly> tparcina: ne podrzava (nema potrebe kad postoji watch)
<Mmike> kako da redirektam 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kako da pitam :)
<jelly> samo pitaj
<Mmike> imam u skrpti: (php -f /bla/tra.php & echo $! > /var/run/pid.pid &; trap 'rm /var/run/pid.pid' EXIT; wait)
<Mmike> i sad, kad se php ubije, umre i subshell i izvrti se rm
<Mmike> medjuta na stdout dobijem Terminating: ...
<Mmike> kako da to redirektam?
<Mmike> probao sam iza waita staviti: wait > /dev/null
<Mmike> medjutoa, no gain
<Mmike> ahahah, kak' sam glup :)
<Mmike> wait 2> /dev/null
<Mmike> a sto je jos bolje - rijesio sam to sinoc! :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne kuzim uopce od kud se stvorio pak
<ivoks> SilverSpace: lik ga je napucao da ode uz ogradu na drugu stranu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ali ga je i podignuo, pa je pogodio spojnicu stakla i odbio se prema sredini
<ivoks> SilverSpace: svi su mislili kako je leti po ogradi, na drugu stranu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: al eto, samo jedan covjek je znao gdje je :)
<ivoks> golman je vidio pak tek nakon sto mu je ovaj prosao kraj noge
<obruT> ajme http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2275/2185098074_2db7faa3f3.jpg
<ivoks> :))
<SilverSpace> gledao vise puta i fakat se ne vidi dobro
<SilverSpace> svi su ostali zbunjeni
<SilverSpace> obruT: po cudnim se ti stranicama motas :))
<Mmike> obruT,  :)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> moram si kupit novi stolac za sjedenje
<Mmike> ima netko preporuku?
<Mmike> a da nije bas nesto ovako: http://www.rollonfriday.com/Portals/0/images/bench.jpg
<Neuromanc> steelcase reply mmike
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> ja imam dobar stolac ali jede majice
<SilverSpace> pa moram imati navlaku na naslonjacu
<Neuromanc> huh reply kosta 400 dolara:)
<tparcina> jelly: Hvala na informaciji.
<ivoks> imam HRT2 okrenut tek 2 minute
<ivoks> na njemu je prijenos sjednice sabora
<ivoks> i vec mi je zlo
<ivoks> sva sreca da vecine oporbe nema u saboru
<ivoks> pa sve to skupa brze ide :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> halo?
<Mmike> to okladu neku rjesavas, ili?
<Mmike> libtool: link: gcc -g -O2 -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -o pg_md5 pg_md5.o md5.o pool_config_md5.o pool_error.o pool_signal.o pool_passwd.o pool_globals.o  -lcrypt -lresolv -lnsl -lm
<Mmike> veli lik 'imam neki error, pliz pogledaj'
<Neuromanc> pa lijepo ti je rekao:)
<jelly> daj mu neki odgovor
<Mmike> super mi je kad nekome kazem 'ma to samo linker kenja' pa me onda ispituje o detaljima, a mlad je
<Mmike> s druge strane vecina ljudi samo kaze 'aha'
<dodobas> pitanje: napisite naredbu kojom bi dadali polje 'godina_okrica' za svaki red u tablici 'elementi'?
<dodobas> odgovor: alter table elementti add godina_otkrica GROUP BY element_id
<dodobas> pa ja cu popizdit...
<Mmike> dodobas, to ucis nekog, ili?
<Mmike> dodobas, btw, nije ispravno 'dodati polje za svaki red'
<Mmike> ne dodajes polje retku
<Mmike> nego tablici
<Mmike> odnosno relaciji dodajes atribut
<dodobas> Mmike: predmet baze podataka na faksu, drzim vjezbe
<Mmike> heh
<dodobas> pitanje je tako slozeno, znam da nema smisla....
<dodobas> ali to i buni, jer ova 'krema' koja jos nije polozila ne kuzi sto je struktura tablice a sto zapis
<ivoks> "Jutros je na posao otišlo 1,379.080 radnika kako bi zaradili za sebe i svoju djecu. Ali i za 1,5 milijuna umirovljenika i nezaposlenih koji svoje mirovine, odnosno naknade s burze mogu dobiti samo ako ih zaradi manjina koja radi."
<ivoks> SilverSpace: mars radit, ajde
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> Pojedine kategorije povlaštenih imaju prosječno osam godina staža i prosječna primanja dvostruko veća od prosječnog radnika sa 40 godina staža!
<Mmike> dodobas, a znam :/
<Mmike> bed je sto se odmah krece s 'tablicama'
<Mmike> a tablica je samo fizicko mjesto gdje stoji relacija
<Mmike> tablica je u biti relvar po relacijskoj teoriji
<dodobas> Mmike: slazem se, ali nije samo do mene
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, znam
<dodobas> po tome bi trebalo malo drugacije koncipirati i predavanja
<Mmike> kad cujem onu baranovicku na feru sto prica o bazama podataka i kako prica
<Mmike> ma uzas
<dodobas> malo vise matematike
<dodobas> primjena teorije skupova... i to
<Mmike> to je sve ok
<tparcina> Å to se dogodilo s /etc/resolv.conf kod Ubuntu 11.04?
<tparcina> Upravo sam ga instalirao, i htio sam podesiti DNS, kad ono nema resolv.conf datoteke :(
<tparcina> Da li je to globalna promjena, ili je to samo Ubuntu nešto mijenjao?
<Mmike> ey?
<tparcina> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ma glupan
<Mmike> ja imam 10.04
<Mmike> pa se cudim k'o pura dreku
<tparcina> Mmike: Al ne mogu vjerovati da ove stvari moraju dirat i komplicirat mi život. :(
<Mmike> kak ne kuzis
<Mmike> to je za korisnika debila :)
<Mmike> njemu je lakse
<Mmike> sta ima veze sto radimo nove windowse :)
<Mmike> iance
<Mmike> ja imam /etc/resolv.conf na 11.04
<tparcina> Mmike: To si sam kreira resolv.conf?
<Mmike> tparcina, jok. al' sam, doduse, radio upgrade sa 10.10
<Mmike> pa mozda zato
<tparcina> Mmike: Sad sam ja napravio resolv.conf i radi. Izgleda da su makli conf datoteku, ali da ju netko još uvijek čita.
<Mmike> sve ju cita :)
<Mmike> tj, moralo bi
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> nemam pojma :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> madjari otkupljuju mol od rusa
<ivoks> skuzili su da im je to nacionalni interes
<ivoks> kad ce to nasi skuziti :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<darkwood> ej, ciji je ono oglas? http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/alfa-romeo-145-1.6-oglas-2576794
<darkwood> je to sa nekog odavde?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> darkwood, odakle takva brija? :)
<darkwood> mislim da sam ovdje vidio taj link :)
<darkwood> pa reko da netko ovdje prodava auto
<Mmike> jok :)
<Mmike> ja bih doduse novi auto
<Mmike> gledam mazdu 2 neku ako uleti
<Mmike> zanimljivio
<Mmike> nemam otvoren nikakav browser
<Mmike> a ubuntu mi se spaja na akmaitechnologies
<SilverSpace> akmaitechnologies
<SilverSpace> ??
<Neuromanc> windows update
<Neuromanc> oni hostaju
<Neuromanc> i tko zna sto jos...
<SilverSpace> juce ja imao sve pogaseno a promet ide prema van
<ivoks> oni su proxy
<ivoks> ne hostaju oni nista :)
<ivoks> Mmike: netstat -natp
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> al' sta se spaja :)
<Mmike> tupl
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks>  -p
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> clock applet :)
<hbogner> :D
<HmmZ0r> crapplet
<SilverSpace> How-to Run Unity in VirtualBox http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2011/04/30/how-to-run-unity-in-virtualbox/
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/10-commercial-apps-for-linux-that-i.html
<SilverSpace> rsedak: i tebi sinko :)
<Edy_> jel treba wine posebno podesiti za open source radeon drivere 
<Edy_> ?
<Edy_> znal iko
<HmmZ0r> ne, za modele kartica za koje radi, trebalo bi raditi out of the box
<HmmZ0r> koji problem imas
<Edy_> imam staru karticu ati 9550
<Edy_> i instaliram 
<rsedak> SilverSpace: jel si bolje srece danas?
<Edy_> recimo call of duty demo 
<Edy_> i mrljava slova tj nema slova 
<Edy_> i slika losa 
<Edy_> al igricu pokrenem 
<Edy_> ali na podesavanjima igrice nema slova 
<Edy_> jos mi nikako ne polazi za rukom da pokrecem igrice preko wine-a
<Edy_> samo sam uspjeo jednom na leny verziji debiana 
<Edy_> sa starim fglrx driverima 
<Edy_> sa ati stranice 
<HmmZ0r> a cuj za igrice preko wine ne znam iskreno
<HmmZ0r> ali ako se ne varam, fglrx neces moci instalirati jer ga nema za tvoju karticu i trenutni kernel
<Edy_> to znam 
<Edy_> to je vec duze vrjeme 
<HmmZ0r> da
<Edy_> mogao je samo jos debian lenny
<HmmZ0r> u svakom slucaju
<Edy_> ali eto pise 
<HmmZ0r> iskljuci si compoziting bilo koje vrste (compiz i sl)
<Edy_> da su ovi radeon driveri dobri
<HmmZ0r> i pokreni igricu 
<Edy_> aha 
<Edy_> compiz nemam 
<Edy_> ne koristim te sminkerske efekte 
<HmmZ0r> koja verzija ?
<HmmZ0r> ubuntua
<Edy_> zadnja 
<Edy_> nathy narval
<HmmZ0r> onda koristis ;)
<HmmZ0r> sad ne znam kako ga onemoguciti trebao bi pogledat online
<Edy_> znaci da ugasim u podesavanjima 
<Edy_> cek da vidim 
<Edy_> iskljucio sam ga 
<HmmZ0r> jesi siguran, lupi ps -ef | grep compiz u terminal
<Edy_> root      2165  1793  0 17:19 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<Edy_> evo sta je izbacio 
<HmmZ0r> nebi ti preporucio da kao root pokreces wine ili bilo sto sto ne zahtjeva root ovlasti
<Edy_> pa da na to slabo obracam paznju 
<Edy_> ali bio sam godinu dana na debianu 
<Edy_> pa se vratio na ovaj 
<HmmZ0r> sad pokreni igru kao user ne root i trebao bi dobiti 30-40% performance boost 
<Edy_> zadnjiu uzbuntu 
<HmmZ0r> ne vezano koja distribucija, ne pokreces kao root.
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne radi a necu kopat po njemu narucio drugoga dok taj drugi ne stigne
<rsedak> uh, bed 
<Edy_> cekaj drug dok ponovo instaliram wine 
<Edy_> i sve ostalo
<rsedak> meni danas stigli "robot" i vlak na solarni pogon
<Edy_> posto sam dezinstalirao
<SilverSpace> Edy_: imas cinimi se winw font neki paket 
<HmmZ0r> a kakve si probleme imao 
<HmmZ0r> sa igricom i o kojoj se radi
<Edy_> pogledacu 
<HmmZ0r> malo je zajebano jer je compiz verzija u novom ubuntu je unstable.
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran znam da je trebalo neke fontove instalirati da bi neke igre radile
<HmmZ0r> i veze se strasno za unity jel.
<HmmZ0r> mttcorefonts 
<HmmZ0r> il kako vec
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150532550290
<HmmZ0r> al to mu pise na winehq ako treba igra.
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150532539067
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130453272632
<jelly> flooooooood
<HmmZ0r> Edy_: u svakom slucaju vidi jel ti trebaju ms true type fonts, to je paket ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne smije netjaku to pokazati :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: to mi je za netjaka :-)
<Edy_> oki
<rsedak> za mjesec dana mu je rockas :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ja uzeo za netjaka one autice solarne
<rsedak> cool :-)
<SilverSpace> nisu jos stigli
<rsedak> ja sam jos prije uzeo solazni camac, vjetrenjacu i svastanesto 6u1
<SilverSpace> gledam danas su u kini jos :)
<Edy_> hvala momci
<HmmZ0r> Edy_: jos ti ne radi, ne zahvaljuj :P
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko to flooda :))
<Edy_> pa dobro:)
<HmmZ0r> Edy_: pazi drug ne pokreci sa root stvari samo da bi ih pokrenuo. sjebat ces se i doci ces plakat :)
<Edy_> ok to sam znao samo nikada na to nisam obracao paznju
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/DIY-6-1-Solar-Educational-Kit-Toy-Boat-Fan-Car-Robot-/110606617841?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
<SilverSpace> guba su mi te solarne stvari
<rsedak> i to dva komada :-)
<rsedak> decko ima 10 godina i to je pravo vrijeme za ucenje o solarnoj energiji :-) biti ce mu guba skakavac, kad ga stavis na sunce onda se trese, a kada je u hladu (vidi cuda) on da se ne trese
<SilverSpace> rsedak: to sam gledao ali nisam bas siguran da je to prava cijena 
<SilverSpace> i da je to to
<SilverSpace> jer sam vidio da to kosta cca 600$
<HmmZ0r> meni je kul ovaj hymini wind charger 
<SilverSpace> pa mi ovo nije jasno
<rsedak> ma oco su igracke
<HmmZ0r> ono elite za bicikl ili jedrilicu npr
<rsedak> nisu "prave " solarne stvari
<rsedak> sistem "potrgas u 5 minuta"
<HmmZ0r> evo prekul, tipa 600 kn http://www.hymini.com/html/HYmini.html
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: slazem se cool :-)
<HmmZ0r> 50 dolara je dakle 250 kn, a za 500 dobis sa solarniim :)
<rsedak> http://www.hymini.com/html/SolarBulb.html
<HmmZ0r> + sto te owna dostava/carina/porez i sve ostalo 
<rsedak> zasaradic na bocu od kole i imas svjetiljku :-)
<rsedak> u arazdinu ima tvornica fotonaposnkih celija
<HmmZ0r> nije mi jasno zasto recimo takve stvari ne ugraduju masovno u brodove i bicikle 
<HmmZ0r> ono po defaultu sto par sto kn skuplje 
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: narucivao sam do 68$ i nisam doo sad nista platio tj. jednom za neku glupu majicu od 150kn
<HmmZ0r> je al ovo je veliko
<rsedak> http://www.solvis.hr/pocetna.html
<HmmZ0r> kako ne volim taj fles :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno keki carinik taj dan stao na krivu nogu
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<ivoks> bas se nekako depresivno osjecam
<rsedak>   /dcc ivoks malo dobre volje
<HmmZ0r> ja odem spavat :P
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: laku noc
<HmmZ0r> kazem kad sam depresivan :)
<rsedak> a zoo
<SilverSpace> oo stigo mi paketic do zagreba :)
<SilverSpace> sad jos par dana pa ce i do vrata
<SilverSpace> narucen 7.5
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Mini-Solar-Car-Racer-Toy-Gift-Child-Kids-Adults-/270744605725?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0 ?
<SilverSpace> lazem 1.5
<SilverSpace> je bila narudba
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ee to dva komada sam uzeo
<rsedak> cool
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://cgi.ebay.com/DIY-Educational-Solar-Powered-Race-Car-Toy-Kit-Gift-/350443108526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0
<SilverSpace> guba su
<SilverSpace> rsedak: cek ovaj ebay ima za albaniju a za hr nema siping
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> mejke ti togo 
<SilverSpace> aha ima samo kaj nas nema na spisku u meniju
<SilverSpace> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=ubuntu+
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo  
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> moram ici, vidiomo se
<Vlado9A3CY> zivjeli govornici, kost i ostali :)
<SilverSpace> koja je razlika izmedu unity 2D i 3D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u dubini
<Mmike> 
<Mmike> mario
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike>  s
<Mmike>  s  d  d
<Mmike> woeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak ta slova bolis
<Mmike> ctrl-k
<SilverSpace> bojis*
<Mmike> pa neki broj
<Mmike>  a
<Mmike> opla: ctrl-k12,13bla
<Mmike> bla
<SilverSpace> ije mi bas bistro
<hbogner> testis testis
<hbogner> testis testis
<hbogner> vis radi
<hbogner>  \0/
<hbogner> kolko to nisam koristio
<hbogner> zadnji put na mircu
<SilverSpace> ctrl-k12,13bla ?
<SilverSpace> blah
<hbogner> lupu crtl+k i onda jos broj za boju odmah poslje i tek onda tekst
<hbogner>  boja 1
<hbogner>  boja 5
<hbogner>  boja 8
<SilverSpace> 8blah
<hbogner>   boja 8
<hbogner> grr
<hbogner> razmak poslej broja
<Mmike> hbogner, a kuzis kak mosh drugi nick hajlajtat? :) SilverSpace 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok, recimo :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam pokusavao
<SilverSpace> hebo vas patak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto, on ne kuzi hbogner
<SilverSpace> sad ste me ubili u pojam
<hbogner> ctrl-k12 boja 12
<hbogner> tako probaj silver
<SilverSpace> boja 7
<SilverSpace> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hbogner>  boja 2
<SilverSpace> hebite se
<hbogner> jel ti ctrl+k izbaci neki hijeroglif?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> niata
<SilverSpace> 0
<SilverSpace> *0*
<SilverSpace> k11 je
<hbogner> srecom ovog nema kod nas http://www.openstreetmap.org/user/Diomas/diary/13896
<SilverSpace> ne
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: moras bit lud da kombijem udes u ovakvo blato
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji kljnt?
<SilverSpace> irssi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ali to je kod njih "brza cesta"
<SilverSpace> poprek
<hbogner> trunk :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, upgradeiraj klijent :)
<SilverSpace> http://sparkleshare.org/
<SilverSpace> mene ste nasli ha
<SilverSpace> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/syncany-great-dropbox-alternative-which.html#more
<SilverSpace> ovo je fakat zanimljivo http://www.syncany.org/
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj ne postoji vise gmailfs?
<hbogner> napokon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZNeWvu_84
<Mmike> ajme, zlo mi je cim zagara vidim
<hbogner> zakaj?
<Mmike> a sjecam ga se s fera
<Mmike> nelijepe uspomene, jel :)
<Mmike> odo gledat Outcasts
<hbogner> Mmike, sve mi jasno
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/osrc/article.php/3934346/
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-26
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<calmpitbull> tko je jucer bio na e hrvatska
<drj_cro> jutro
<calmpitBull> tko je jucer bio na e hrvarska
<dodobas> adnanka :)
<calmpitBull> tko
<calmpitBull> to je onaj ogromni
<ivoks> sta je bilo na ervacka?
<calmpitBull> ma bili su imali prilog o ubuntu skupu
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> u ksetu?
<calmpitbull> dobro tko je onda bio na telkici jucer 
<calmpitbull> bio je netko ogroman i jedan mali kukuruzni
<calmpitbull> pricali su o ubuntu, 
<ivoks> hbogner je veliki
<calmpitbull> onaj crni, malo nalik na dworfa iz gospodara prstenova
<calmpitbull> a onaj drugi po mome cisti irac
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> mozda onaj... kak se zove
<ivoks> al pricao je o svom fusion linuxu, ne o ubuntuu
<calmpitbull> ma nije bas
<calmpitbull> mislim da je isto govoril o ubuntu
<ivoks> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/49470_731539261_2748_n.jpg
<ivoks> ovaj? :)
<calmpitbull> pa ne...onaj je bio skroz crveno kosi....ili je to mozda kamera
<calmpitbull> sada si me zezno
<calmpitbull> sada nemam pojma vise
<calmpitbull> :-S
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4mj8TGLO6E
<calmpitbull> ma ovo ti je marko....njega znam
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZNeWvu_84
<Mmike> calmpitbull, to?
<calmpitbull> bas trazim
<calmpitbull> znaci vlatko hbogner
<calmpitbull> a tko je ovdje nikola
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hrvoje je hbogner
<Mmike> vlatko je k0st  :)
<calmpitbull> a nikola
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlz7Mor1epg
<calmpitbull> eeee zdej vem mal vec
<ivoks> aha... vec je bio dors/cluc na telki
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> bas sam ga trenkal i gledal istovremeno
<ivoks> od 1.9. ako policija sumnja u nelgalno skidanje s interneta, imati ce pravo tajno uci u kucu i postaviti kamere i prisluskivace
<calmpitbull> ma to smo vec obradili...ja sam to sredil, ljepo cu skidat preko susjednog wepa i to je to, promjenit mac i neka susjed ide u zatvor....ionak mi ide na nerve
<jelly-home> tajno uci u kucu ako ja vec imam svoje kamere na ups-u unutra?
<calmpitbull> ha ha
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisu odustali od toga?
<ivoks> ne znam, sumnjam
<ivoks> anyway... idem do plaze... mozda je more ok za kupanje
<drj_cro> damn zli ivoks i jos to naglas kaze
<Mmike> http://www.nisam-vjernik.org/
<Mmike> hehe 'mozda je ok' :) kaj, hladno malo? :) 6ti mjesec jos nije :)
<Mmike> 9ti mjesec - najidealniji na moru
<Mmike> ivoks, u bugu sam citao nesto da nije to bas sam tak k'o sto jutarnji sere
<ivoks> Mmike: ne znam, nije me briga
<ivoks> Mmike: ako mene pitas, tim ljudima treba odsjeci noge, ruke i glavu
<ivoks> svidja mi se sto se pedofile, pirate i spamere trpa u istu kategoriju :)
<ivoks> ako nemas novaca za softver, nemas, kraj price
<ivoks> jel krades auto ako nemas novaca za njega?
<ivoks> jel ukrades jahtu jer nemas novaca za nju?
<ivoks> zasto je softver drugaciji?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa, drugaciji je :)
<Mmike> puno :)
<Mmike> jedno je vlasnistvo drugo je autorsko pravo :)
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> auto koji kupis... sto mislis kolika je proizvodna cijena?
<ivoks> veliki dio cijene tog auta otpada na autorska prava i troskove razvoja, na na lim, gumu, staklo...
<ivoks> licemjerno je nesto zeljeti, a istovremeno to ne zeljeti platiti
<ivoks> bolje receno...
<ivoks> licemjerno je zeljesti stvarX, a ne pristati na pravila za stvarX
<ivoks> nego... plaza
<budz0r> ivoks: ping
<budz0r> ivoks: kaj je ono nedavno bilo po pitanju loco timova?
<budz0r> trazili nas reapproval?
<obruT> Mmike: hell yeah, deveti mjesec rulez, turisti lagano vec odlaze, a ti se s gustom bacas u valove :) http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/pics/2010-08_Korzika/13.html
<ivoks> ima dosta ljudi na plazi
<ivoks> ja mislio bit cu sam
<ivoks> a ono vec kafici otvoreni, suncanje, kupanje
<ivoks> picigin
<ivoks> budz0r: nemam pojma
<budz0r> ivoks: ok
<drj_cro> ivoks: di si sad?/tj di je ta plaza :)
<ivoks> murter
<drj_cro> kul mjestasce,,tamo sam volio kampirat na slanici
<ivoks> stavili su solarne lampe na jednoj cesti
<ivoks> sve su razlicite
<ivoks> povratka aviokarta osijek-frankfurt=50€
<ivoks> povratna
<ivoks> Electronics giant Sony reports an annual loss of $3.1bn
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> SCM dere po ogradi u Monaku
<Neuromanc> iphone mi vise trosi bateriju po noci kad nis ne radi nego po danu kad ga koristim...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, scm?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sumaher
<Mmike> drj_cro, jos malo pa imam pripremljeno sve, pa ti pejstam :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj neki url :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gotov je trvi trening
<SilverSpace> prvi*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, cetvrtak?
<SilverSpace> u 14h je drugi
<Mmike> kak to da je danas trening?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u monaku ti je uvjek u cetvrtak prvi trening
<SilverSpace> pa u subotu
<SilverSpace> treci i kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1.com/results/season/2011/855/6851/
<drj_cro> Mmike: superiska :)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: imas male zelene koji se dive iPoneu :))
<sale> Mmike: u monte carlu su prvi treninzi uvijek u cetvrtak, da se dovuce raja dan prije, da potrose nesto love u petak ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: i stanovnici koji bjeze u petak iz grada :)
 * ivoks sprema tortilje
<ivoks> kazu da su ulovili mladica
<Neuromanc> Silver a ne znam jesu li zeleni ili sivi:)
<Mmike> Mladic? Kol'ko je star mladic?
<SilverSpace> Komadić ko mladić
<SilverSpace> bas si je dobro prezime dao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1943
<ivoks> sad ce i srbija postati eu clanica, po brzom postupku :)
<Mmike> A, Mladic, ne mladic.
 * SilverSpace bi danas neku tjesteninu za rucak
<SilverSpace> Pametnija su, ali bez snage: Djeca su danas 30% slabija od vršnjaka prije 20 godina!
<Neuromanc> pureci rizoto je bio danas
<Neuromanc> ja zadovoljan hranom na poslu
<SilverSpace> hebi ga nista od podmlatka hokejas John Hećimović dobio kcer
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: imate dobru kuharicu onda :)
<Neuromanc> Silver dovoze iz restorana Stari hrastovi
<Neuromanc> to je blizu nas
<SilverSpace> aa
<Neuromanc> jeo sam i bolje i gore
<Neuromanc> no ovo je mrvicu iznad prosjecnih gableca
<Neuromanc> a ja nisam zahtjevan takitak
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: to je ono na autoputu
<Neuromanc> da, na autoputu
<Neuromanc> tvornica nam je malo prije njih kraj autoputa
<Neuromanc> mi smo blize zg
<SilverSpace> dosta mi je poznat taj kraj
<SilverSpace> doduse u zadnje vrijeme nisam bio tamo 
<Mmike> ivoks, autoput, kisa (jako blaga, al' pada vec danima), ulijeces u zavoj, zadnji kraj bjezi, sto radis?
<drj_cro> po gasu 
<ivoks> Mmike: u tok trenutku postajem vjernik
<ivoks> kaj bi radio...
<ivoks> motat u smjeru zavoja
<ivoks> i nadati se da ce zadnji kraj uloviti
<ivoks> dakle, ako je lijevi zavoj, motati u desno
<Mmike> drj_cro, jeps :)
<Mmike> ivoks: nabit gas :)
<Mmike> i motat kontru, naravno
<Mmike> al' bez gasa fakat mosh samo vikat 'buda buda buda'
<Neuromanc> kakva su vam iskustva s itunesima na linuxu?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj su itunes? ono appleovo?
<Neuromanc> mmike ti igras neki simulator utrka?
<drj_cro> desilo se meni nekoliko puta,al davno kad sam bio mlad i "lud"
<Neuromanc> mmike da, appleovo
<Mmike> drj_cro, meni nikad na autoputu :) 
<Neuromanc> za handleati iPhone i slicno
<drj_cro> pa nije ni meni na autoputu, al sam uglavnom vozio dosta prebrzo za te ceste
<Mmike> doduse, jednom sam se, 'zurec na pivu' (debil) sjurio sa petlje prema mostu mladosti, uhvatio zeleno, imao dobrih 130+ kad sam se popeo na most, pa me malo odneslo :) pa sam blago-bocno kroz 2 trake prosao, srecom, taman izmedju auti 
<Mmike> Neuromanc, nemam iphone :/
<ivoks> Mmike: pa naravno da cu dati gas
<Mmike> Ok, a imas auto sa straznjim pogonom? :)
<ivoks> stisnut kuplung
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> nis
 * Mmike bi da nije vruce ovak
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> pa tek je 23!
<Mmike> ooo, a ja zatvorene prozore imam, koji fail
<Neuromanc> kak vruce...
<Neuromanc> bas je ugodno
<Neuromanc> ujutro i hladno bilo na terasi uz kavu
<Mmike> frend zivi na bukovcu
<Mmike> gore na bru
<Mmike> brdu
<Mmike> koja je kod njega milina
<sale> Mmike: ako ti klizi straznji kraj i imas auto na straznji pogon, svakako oposite lock i igranje s gasom
<Mmike> sale, vidi se tko tu vjezba svaki dan :)
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> i stisnut 'TC-OFF' ! :)
<drj_cro> lol http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/05/26/0429006.html?pos=n1
<sale> on je disablean by default :-)
<SilverSpace> to su gluposti sa gasom
<sale> SilverSpace: ako ti bjezi straznji kraj, najgora stvar je stisnuti kocnice. Tek onda ce ti se auto izvrtiti ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale: ok kocnice su zajebana stvar
<sale> lol :-)
<sale> nisu bas, uvijek dobro dodu :-)
<SilverSpace> ali gledao sam Niku pulica di to objasnjava 
<SilverSpace> da je glupost sa dodavanjem gasa
<sale> pa neces ga nabiti do kraja, dodas ga po osjecaju tako da s kontra-volanom stabiliziras auto i usmjeris ga u pravi smjer
<Mmike> kak' glupost?
<Mmike> za prednji pogon ces nabit gas jer zelis da ti prednji kraj bude brzi od zadnjeg kraja, to te je i sjebalo in the first place - uletio u zavoj prebrzo, pustio gas, prednji kraj usporava, zadnji kraj leti
<Mmike> naravno da neces nabit gas tako da ti i prednji kotaci proklizu, jer si onda - vani  :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da sa dodavanjem gasa dobijes jos vecu silu G i to ce te spasiti :) hm
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedini nacin da stabiliziras auto je da ti prednji kraj postane brzi od zadnjeg kraja
<sale> SilverSpace: ma kakva g sila. Cestovni auti s najboljim downforceom, npr. neki Ferrari, Zonda i sl. jedva generiraju 1G u brzim zavojima
<sale> drifteri generiraju mozda 1G
<SilverSpace> sale: svaki auto ima Gs
<SilverSpace> koji uzrukoje izletanje 
<SilverSpace> ma kakav on bio 
<sale> g sile ne uzrokuju izlijetanje
<SilverSpace> ? od kad
<sale> nedostatak trakcije primarno uzrokuje izlijetanje
<SilverSpace> da si se dopeljao normalno u zavoj ne bi izletio
<sale> trkaci automobili bez problema trpe 4G u zavojima, gradski auto ce proklizati pri 0.4G
<SilverSpace> ok 
<SilverSpace> ali nemoj usporedivati trkace i cestovne
<Mmike> hehe, geldam kako netko mijenja kanale na streamu gdje cu f1 gledati :)
<Mmike> YEEE, krece practice2
<sale> SilverSpace: spominjem ih samo zato jer si krenuo spominjati G sile kao uzrok izlijetanja. G sile su smjesno male u cestovnim automobilima
<Mmike> s time da kad kazes 'g sila' podrazumjevas na centrifugalnu silu koja je jednaka gravitaciji, ako ista iznosi 1G
<Mmike> sto je glupa mjera za popizdit, al' dobro :)
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat
<Mmike> utrka u monte karlu nema smisla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto
<sale> Mmike: ima, samo ocito nisi poslusao komentare vozaca i gledatelja koji su bili tamo :-)
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> sale, sto kazu?
<sale> s druge strane, shvacam zasto si to rekao :-)
<Mmike> haha, alonso skoro napizdio masu :)
<sale> Mmike: vibracije, jos veca buka, na nijednoj stazi ne mozes biti toliko blizu jurecih bolida...
<sale> a vozaci kazu da im je utrka zakon zbog osjecaja brzine, opet, tu je i buka, jako izazovna staza jer se cijelo vrijeme moras ultra dobro koncentrirati i na milimetar ispravno ulaziti u zavoje
<Mmike> jeps, al'
<Mmike> preteknut?
<sale> pretpostavljam da ti se ne svida jer se gotovo nikako ne mozem pretjecati :-)
<Mmike> pa e
<sale> eto :-)
<Mmike> nadam se da ce DRS tu napraviti nesto
<sale> tesko
<Mmike> 2 zone ce bit, jelda?
<sale> nop
<Mmike> tunel i start-cilj?
<sale> e
<Mmike> ne, tek u kanadi?
<sale> kanada i valencija
<Mmike> da ,fakat, kanada i valencija
<Mmike> tako je
<sale> u tunelu je zabranjen DRS zbog sigurnosti
<sale> ne mogu ga koristiti ni na treninzima i kvalama
<Mmike> al' presuper izgledaju kadrovi iz bolida
<sale> a pogledaj kol'ko ljudi. Kao da je utrka
<SilverSpace> bit ce na kvalifikacijama zajebano
<SilverSpace> guzva moze sjebat sve
<Mmike> da, necu rec 'glupo' :)
<Mmike> jos kad bi kise malo palo :)
<civija> di vi to gledate?
<Mmike> civija, cek
<Mmike> http://www.vipbox.tv/sports/motosport.html
<hbogner> pozdrav
<civija> Mmike: tnx
<Mmike> civija, imas polsije, vjeorjatno, snimku prvog i drugog dijela
<Mmike> tak je bilo zadnji put
<civija> aha
<civija> samo nikako da mi pocne stream
<civija> samo vrti ono cudo
<Mmike> civija, cek, nisi gledo?
<civija> Mmike: jok, nece da mi otvori nikako
<civija> samo se onaj buffer vrti i tako stalno
<Mmike> civija, cek da vdim
<jelly> kak se prevodi launcher
<Mmike> lansiralo
<drj_cro> pokretalo :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nit meni ne radi
<Mmike> drj_cro, granade launcher? :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: pokretalo granta :)
<drj_cro> s/granta/granata
<drj_cro> ah napokon 4...dosta posla za danas
<Mmike> KAKO GA NE VOLIM!
 * Mmike bi isto DOMA nakon POSLA
<jelly> Mmike: stavi posao u posebnu sobu, i nakon provedenih 8 sati unutra svaki dan vise ne ulazi
<Mmike> jelly, a nemrem  tak :/ imam posla :)
<obruT> Mmike: sta ne volis ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, ove koji idu doma u 16 :)
<Mmike> a ja moram tu neke izdrkotine u PHP instalirat
<Mmike> zakaj ta jPHP ne zabrane, recimo
<Mmike> dekretom
<jelly> pa niko ti ne brani da se prestanes baviti njime
<jelly> osim mozda cinjenice da volis jesti i placati racune
<obruT> Mmike: predji na javu, spring i osgi :)
<obruT> udji u svijet enterprajzli buzzworda :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes ziv
<obruT> jesam
<SilverSpace> mene nikako da prode
<obruT> cak i pomalo ozdravio
<obruT> jucer sam odvalio nekih 2 i pol sata penzionerske voznje na bajku bez ikakve frke
<SilverSpace> uh ja ne mogu koljeno jos naoteceno
<SilverSpace> i bolno
<Mmike> obruT, onda cu manje raditi? :)
<obruT> sto je najgore, ponestalo mi indometacina, a ne zelim zvat doktoricu i uopce spominjat joj da me ista copilo :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa sad :) trebace vremena za naucit, onda kad krenes brzo razvijas, a kad zapnes, majko bozja :)
<obruT> pol dana sam se jebo da mi proradi mysql konekcija :) al kad je proradilo, onda radi enterprajzli :)
<Mmike> hahaha :)
<Mmike> ma super mi je ovo ovak
<Mmike> moram se samo rijesiti nekih repova, i bit ce ok
<Mmike> al' danas idem van
<Mmike> idem popit pivo do 4, 2 tjedna nisam nista pio
<Mmike> bicikal, polje
<obruT> ono zvuci zajebano, ali ono, definiras konekciju u xml fajlu, kad dobro to sve izdefiniras, automatski imas connection pool, automatski imas transakcijski management izmedju vise baza i tako to
<SilverSpace> sad vise nedaju kupit indometacin
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja imam pokazni recept 
<Mmike> obruT, jel :)
<Mmike> ja sam tomcat samo koristio
<Mmike> i onaj DBCP
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> i nije los opce
<Mmike> obruT, kak' da u vimu ocistim sve extra spaceove na kraju redova?
<Mmike> viskove, jel?
<obruT> u cijelom fajlu ?
<obruT> :%s/[ ]*$//g
<Neuromanc> :))))))))
<Neuromanc> turbo ne psuj:)
<Mmike> obruT, erm,
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> ma sta nece
<obruT> jebo javu, odo ja vozit bicikl
 * obruT ode
<obruT> pozdrav!
<SilverSpace> poz
<SilverSpace> krug i za mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i ja bi trebo
<Mmike> al' jos 4 sata moram mljet tu
<jelly> meljmeljmelj
<Mmike> moram neku novu atastaturu boubs
<jelly> kak se prevede downloaded (imam "bytes downloaded" i "messages downloaded" stupce u logu od POP3)
<ivoks> preuzeto
<SilverSpace> kad kinezi posalju paket relativno brzo stigne 22su poslali danas je uu zg na carini
<SilverSpace> samo kaj im je trebalo dugo za poslat 1.5 naruceno
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> meni stigla razglednica od google hrvatska
<Mmike> meni stalno neka sranja salju
<Mmike> opce nezanm odakle im to
<ivoks> meni su i mail poslali
<ivoks> da jel zelim raditi za googl
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> Your name was recommended by our engineers here at Google during an informal brainstorming session.
<Neuromanc> wow
<hbogner> opa
<Neuromanc> bit ce sad velika borba za ljude koji nesto znaju
<Neuromanc> google microsoft facebook
<Neuromanc> a i ostali trebaju ljude
<ivoks> ne da mi se sad mijenjati posao :)
<ivoks> a i upitno je bi li ga dobio
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> google-kayaks!
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> flota kayaka opremljenih gps-om koji snimaju google sea view
<ivoks> brijem da to salju svima
<ivoks> fak... komarci navalili
<Mmike> ivoks, pa javi se, kajsh izgubit
<Mmike> google ce propast tek za 10+ godina
<ivoks> pa tek sam se zaposlio
<SilverSpace> propast ?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kaj onda? :)
 * Mmike pokusava dobit auto na anteni zagreb
<SilverSpace> Vettel je malo po ogradi danas brusio gume
<jelly> auto?
<SilverSpace> Novi bolji Atom http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/cedarview-jeftinije-netbookove/108918.aspx
<SilverSpace> jelly:  ?
<jelly> * Mmike pokusava dobit auto na anteni zagreb
<Mmike> jelly, yeps
<Mmike> zoves, pitaju te glupa pitanja, i tak :)
<Mmike> mozda dobijes
 * SilverSpace drzi fige za Mmike 
<Mmike> pimpek
<SilverSpace> kita
<hbogner> SilverSpace, drzis kitu za Mmike-a??? 
<Mmike> sra ti
<Mmike> srca ti, t ojest
<Mmike> hocu brzi proc
<Mmike> 370mb log file, i treba mu 3 minute da grepa kroz njega!
<HmmZ0r> nis onda split prvo pa vise grepova :)
<ivoks> kaj split
<ivoks> onda rm
<HmmZ0r> oce li to radit brzo sto mislite ? 
<ivoks> i 'kakav problem? ne...'
<HmmZ0r> brze 
<ivoks> ovisi o ramu
<ivoks> ako imas stroj sa 16GB RAM-a, 1GB log nije strasno
<HmmZ0r> onda bi trebalo radit brze
<ivoks> al ak imas 2
<ivoks> ili 1
<ivoks> onda si u kujcu
<ivoks> er... ja govorim za vi
<HmmZ0r> daj ajde, pa 1 gb ce telefoni imat za koji mjesec :)
<ivoks> grepu je tak svejedno
<HmmZ0r> znaci ako imas tipa 4 gb memorije slobodno i grepas fajl od 1gb sa jednim grepom, ili splitas fajl na 10 fajli i napravis 10 grepova
<HmmZ0r> istovremeno
<ivoks> pa brze je ako imas 10 grepova u paraleli
<ivoks> ali taj split ce potrajati
<HmmZ0r> pa da to i pitam jel generalna operacija
<HmmZ0r> mogo bi nakucat da pratis da grep krene cim fajl gotov sa splitom ziher
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<jelly-home> grep je obicno CPU-bound znaci koliko coreova toliko grepova
<jelly-home> tips & tricks: 1. obavezno iskljucit UTF-8 locale 2. grep -f je grozno spor, vise se isplati napraviti perl skriptu ili pretvoriti grep -f u egrep (...|...|...)
<jelly-home> 300 megi bi trebao izgrepati ispod 10 sekundi
<HmmZ0r> al jedan grep, koliko god zahtjevan bio nece zakucat jedan core
<HmmZ0r> zar ne ?
<jelly-home> zasto ne
<HmmZ0r> grep string iz 1 gb nece ziher, dok egrep "..|..| itd puno" hoce
<jelly-home> hoce (a to i zelis)
<jelly-home> to samo znaci da ti disk nije dovoljno brz ;-)
<HmmZ0r> onda koji je odgovor na pitanje :) imas 6 score, i napravis split i 4 grepa ili grep iz jednog, sto je brze sto mislis
<HmmZ0r> vremenski jel 
<jelly-home> hm, pa velim cijelo vrijeme da je bolje imati ih vise ako mozes
<HmmZ0r> ma jebanje je taj split
<jelly-home> moji logovi su splitani po danu i po hostu unaprijed ;-)
<jelly-home> mx4/mail.log.2011-05-26.gz
<jelly-home> a split je bezveze, mozes dd-om rezati pa kasnije provjeriti rubove
<HmmZ0r> mos s cim oces uzimat djelove da
<jelly-home> ak je izvor vec otpakiran ne moras ni raditi privremene datoteke
<HmmZ0r> ma zanima me u zadnje vrijeme ta paralelizacija u shellu
<Mmike> jebote, jel' se desilo sto danas osim sto se mladic predao?
<Mmike> jel' ima netko da prati hrpu mailinglista i da ima hrpu imap foldera sa mailovima?
<jelly-home> jel bas mora bit imap
 * jelly-home jos uvijek cita mailove drito na serveru
<hbogner> Mmike, ja imam 6 imap foldera, od toga su 2 preko gigu
<hbogner> max 2.1 giga
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jucer dan Mladosti danas dan Mladića
<hbogner> ha ha ah
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<Mmike> ja imam oko 250 imap foldera
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<hbogner> Mmike, mmanijace
<drac0_> oy SilverSpace
<Mmike> Reading package lists... Error!
<Mmike> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Mmike> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/hr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages
<Mmike> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Mmike> wtf?
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatno koja industrija modelarstvo http://www.focalprice.com/goods_124_12_c.html
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes gledal f1
<drac0_> napreskokce
<SilverSpace> starac opet strugao po ogradi
<drac0_> :)
 * drac0_ ide nesto baciti u kljun ...
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/EoEUi.gif
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb--prevozili-mig-po-gradu/949027/?foto=1
<SilverSpace> još miga
<calmpitbull> ok pitanje....zakaj barnes & noble ne shipa odnosno prodaje novi nook van amerike
<SilverSpace> zasto bi
<calmpitbull> objasni zas ne
<calmpitbull> kaj ih smeta
<SilverSpace> ameri su dovoljnisami sebi
<calmpitbull> a kaj kada takva stvar tu kosta 200 do 300 € a kod njih samo 100 i to jos najbolje
<SilverSpace> evo primjer ti je i ovo http://ardrone.parrotshopping.com/de/p_ardrone_main.aspx 299eura a u americi 299dolara
<SilverSpace> ima i za manje
<calmpitbull> da al kak da citam sa toga 
<calmpitbull> :)
<calmpitbull> budem ja nasel nacin kak do nooka
<calmpitbull> imat cu ja to sranje
<calmpitbull> i onda cu se stavit na youtube i poslat link na barnes & noble
<calmpitbull> rofl
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-27
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> jos uvijek svi spavaju :)
<drj_cro> a zli ivoks je sigurno na nekoj plazi
<Neuromanc> neki rade:)
<Neuromanc> doduse tu je ko da radim na plazi
<Neuromanc> osuncana terasa
<Neuromanc> biljar, stolni nogomet
<Neuromanc> a windowsi se instaliraju po laptopima
<drj_cro> pa kad ti je sjekira u med pala :)
<drj_cro> sto im nisi stavio pingvine po laptopima
<Neuromanc> cim apple napravi itunes za linux
<Neuromanc> strucni suradnici koriste aplikaciju na iphoneu
<Neuromanc> da, mogu se igrati preko winea
<Neuromanc> no to ce malo pricekati
<Neuromanc> idu po cijeloj hrvatskoj, ne treba mi nikakvih komplikacija s njima
<Neuromanc> ovak im sve lijepo radi, nitko se ne javlja s problemima
<drj_cro> pa ovdje moja uprava isto ima iphone i itunes prek winea i nis se ne zali
<drj_cro> makar brijem da ga i ne koriste :)
<Neuromanc> ovi to koriste cijeli dan svaki dan:)
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<jelly> http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/search?name=iTunes support ne izgleda bajan
<calmpitbull> ne upotrebljavam itunes tak da mi je bas svejedno
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<calmpitbull> hej ilver
<calmpitbull> silver
<calmpitbull> ilver=liver
<MmikeDOMA> mater
<calmpitbull> kaj se dogodilo
<MmikeDOMA> internet (that is for porn), borked
<MmikeDOMA> amis imao bed neki, tj, vele da je HEP imao bed pa su oni imali zato bed
<MmikeDOMA> sad su agrete, vele, dofurali
<calmpitbull> amis sere
<jelly> HEP je imao problema u Spanskom i jos ponegdje
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, jest
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, sinoc cijeli kvart bio bez struje, bilo totalno kul :)
<MmikeDOMA> onak, MRKLI mrak, nitko nema struje :)
<MmikeDOMA> a vidis precko kako svijetli :)
<calmpitbull> a ti palis agregat
<jelly> rekli su da ce imati pola sata ispada oko 23:00 sinoc, sto je i bilo, ali onda je opet nestalo struje oko 1 ujutro do jutra... nasi su srecom odmah prebacili na agregat
<calmpitbull> koji ste ono rekli da je dobar software za radit applikacije a da nije qt 
<calmpitbull> i da ima dobar hrvatski kanal na ircu
<calmpitbull> nije leopard, al bila je neka macka
<MmikeDOMA> jelly, ja doso sinoc doma, ugaseni strojevi bili i sve, nisam nit palio do jutra, digao se u 8, i skuzio da mi ne radi internet :) Onda sam do 10:30 igro far cry i rFactor, reko, doci ce, pa je i doslo taman tako :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' su me zvali oko 10 i rekli da jbg sorry da ne radi da ovo da ono da ce skoro da nisu oni da je hep da bla da tra
<jelly> tak ti je to
<jelly> trebao si im posudit agregat ;-)
 * jelly ima dva rezervna interneta, jedan 3G tether od firme, jedan Tele2 CARNet 
<jelly> (i onda ne platim racun na vrijeme pa mi ne radi ni jedan ;-)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> jelly,  :)
<MmikeDOMA> ma
<MmikeDOMA> bio sam slozio bas sad linksys da se spoji na wireless od mobitela
<MmikeDOMA> i radilo je
<MmikeDOMA> al' onda vratit nazad, kad je dosao internet
<MmikeDOMA> popizdio sam
<MmikeDOMA> mislim da cu maknuti tomato
<MmikeDOMA> i vratiti dd-wrt
<hbogner> hmm, sir+vrhnje+cesnjak+curry+bosiljak+vlasac
<MmikeDOMA> vlasac!
<MmikeDOMA> mmmm
<hbogner> nije los akombinacija
<hbogner> na prvu cudna ali ok
<obruT> hmm, feta,krastavci,paprika,paradajz,luk...
<obruT> i na kraju jagode... mmmmm :)
 * MmikeDOMA nemre krastavce i papriku, a nit luk, cini se :(
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: zasto ? alerija neka ?
<MmikeDOMA> zeludac mi ode u kukuruku
<MmikeDOMA> krastavci mogu kiseli, svjezi nikako
<obruT> ih
<MmikeDOMA> paprika uopce ne moze
<MmikeDOMA> a od nedavno nit luk :(
<obruT> luk - steta, sastavni dio cevapa
<MmikeDOMA> a da
<MmikeDOMA> znam :(
<MmikeDOMA> mogu, onak, malo 
<obruT> al budi sretan, da vidis sto Silver i ja ne smijemo... :)
<MmikeDOMA> znam, znam
<MmikeDOMA> sve znam
<Mmike> danas ce bit smrtno vruce
<obruT> kad jos pocne sparina
<Mmike> Jel' trosio tko glustefs?
<jelly> 30-31°C
<Mmike> jelly, ne salji krive energetske zrake u univerzum!
<Mmike> picku, 28 je, a tek je 13 sati :/
<hbogner> kod mene 30-31
 * obruT nije trosio nist od tih cudnih fs-ova :)
<obruT> evo mi smo u uredu upravo upalili klimu
<ivoks> kak je vruce, jeb...
<obruT> vruce za popizdit
<ivoks> 30C
<jelly> Mmike: toliko su predvidjeli za danas
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si rabatao sa glusterfsom?
<ivoks> nisam
<Mmike> bemu
<Mmike> kaj moram sve sam?!
<ivoks> koncept mi se ne svidja
<ivoks> ima SPOF
<Mmike> a klijent ima to, i sad frflja nesto oko toga
<Mmike> ima, da
<ivoks> barm je imao kad sam zadnji put gledao
<Mmike> lik tako hoce replicirati postgres
<ivoks> drbd
<ivoks> i na to ext3
<ivoks> ili ext4
<ivoks> ili sta vec
<ivoks> to slozis s pacemakerom i zaboravis da postoji
<Mmike> hoax-fs!
<Mmike> ivoks, ne vidim kak mi tu pacemaker pomaze
<ivoks> je li samo replikacija ili fail over?
<Mmike> samo replikacija
<Mmike> a u biti valjda i failover, ne vidim zasto bi inace to tako
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto mu wal-shipping ne valja
<Mmike> pa nema petabajte podataka
<ivoks> ne znam... ne znam o cemu je rijec, pa necu ni savjetovati
<ivoks> a ako savjetujem, naplatim :)
<Mmike> glustefs, uglavnom
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> lik ima /shared particiju
<Mmike> koja se vidi sa sva 4 stroja
<Mmike> a samo 2 su mu s postgresom
<Mmike> ima i pgpool izmedju
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> lijepo je to ,netko ujebe, ti dodjes da popravis, naplatis, odes :)
<ivoks> $ free -m
<ivoks>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ivoks> Mem:         11723       5181       6542          0         19        619
<Mmike> To je laptop? :)
<Mmike> # free -m
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:         72625      17848      54777          0        402      16382
<Mmike> ovih 16G u cacheu, to je cijeli postgres cluster :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/windows/
<Mmike> Veli lik: "Many thanks Mario, you have saved us."
<Mmike> velim ja: "No need to thank me, you're paying me for that."
<Mmike> veli on: "Heh, you guys are all the same."
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> 29 je :/
<SilverSpace> ovi Ferrari fanovi se nesto vesele ova dva dana, samo mi nije jasno zasto?
<ivoks> super mi je kada mi adsl pukne usred do-release-upgrade
<ivoks> ubio bi nekog tad
<SilverSpace> auch
<ivoks> a server je u pizdi m.
<ivoks> i sad imam
<ivoks> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ivoks> materinu
<drj_cro> pa sto ti nije upgrade digao po defaultu novi ssh daemon na drugom portu?
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ali postoji ta stvar koja se zove iptables
<drj_cro> pa mozda imas srece pa ti je mozda napravio iptables -F kad je isao radir upgrade :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a screen? :)
<ivoks> a jebiga sad
<ivoks> uvijek su svi pametni poslije bitke
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dodatno sranje je sto se ne buta nakon reseta
<jelly> a remote console access?
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> medjutim, nista to nije problem za ivoksa :)
<Mmike> all praise ivoks!
<Mmike> veliki ivoks koji ne koristi screen :)
<Mmike> jesam spomenuo kad kako mi je screen prejeben alat? :)
<drj_cro> zato ce ivoks sad sjest u auto i do servera :)
<Mmike> jos kad bih znao kako pokrenuti screen tako da automacki imam splitano sve... eeee
<drj_cro> Mmike: imam ja doma na masini jednu skriptalju koja mi pokrece nekoliko screenova i splita ih i unutra monitorira neke logove
<drj_cro> Mmike: budem je potrazio pa ti je mejlnem
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa daaaaaaaaaaaaj, care, ovi na #screen kazu da se to ne moze
<Mmike> vruce mi je
<Mmike> i boli me glava
<Mmike> vjerojatno zato sto mi je vruce
<SilverSpace> nisi
<SilverSpace> i ja bi malo http://www.tportal.hr/sport/ostalisportovi/130254/Ivica-Kostelic-ponovno-na-skijama.html
<ivoks> drj_cro: ne, rebootat cu ga
<ivoks> a kako ima pxe boot kao prvu opciju, dignut cu tftpboot i dhcp server na jednom od servera oko njega :)
<ivoks> pressedat sve, podignut network-install i voila
<ivoks> preseedat
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/05/byobu-video-from-uds-o-lightning-talks.html
<Mmike> hm
<SilverSpace> sale: pa sta radis :D http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/crnakronika/130301/Poharao-turisticke-apartmane-na-Verudeli.html
<SilverSpace> byobu je super
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> pre sitan je stream
<Mmike> al' cu pogledat svakako
<SilverSpace> full screan
<Mmike> nemam full screen
<Mmike> ti imas?
<SilverSpace> desni klik i new tab tako nekako
<SilverSpace> open
<SilverSpace> tako sam ja
<SilverSpace> ja sam jedno vrijeme byobu koristio za irssi
<SilverSpace> uh ne mogu naci Qemu Image ubuntu server vec gotovi a znam da toga ima jer sam vec skidao
<ivoks> Mmike: to nije stream
<ivoks> Mmike: desni klik, download
<ivoks> to je html5
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> reko ja kak mozes pogledat 
<Tomiyama> wee.
<Mmike> super mi je ekipa ova na radio anteni koja vice 'guzva je'
<Mmike> ma nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> lol kaze mi na internetu da mi je lokacija Croatia (Bednja)
<jelly-home> cuo sam da je.... guzva?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovo je za tebe http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/dvokanalni-dominator/108950.aspx
<Mmike> nepotrebno pretjerivanje
<Mmike> bolje uzet 12G jeftinije/sporije memorije nego ovo
<Mmike> bar meni
<HmmZ0r> jebote papa 
<HmmZ0r> nemogu da sale :)
<HmmZ0r> do* :)
<ivoks> jeb... kak su windows 2008r2 glup os
<HmmZ0r> al radi nfs ! :)
<SilverSpace> wget zakon 
<ivoks> – Vi ste birali Miloševića, nisam ja, tko vam je kriv – rekao je Mladić tijekom saslušanja.
<ivoks> pa, dobro je i rekao
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je ali kaj je i on zato morao biti idiot
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, sale?
<Mmike> kaj papa sutra dodje?
<Mmike> jelda?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Papa Benedikt XVI. u Hrvatskoj 4. i 5. lipnja 2011
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> steta
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> hm najavili android market a jos nista 
<ivoks> Mmike: brijem da ne voli imati 5 disk kontrolera
<Mmike> ivoks, a, to
<Mmike> hehe :)
<HmmZ0r> jel ides mike
<HmmZ0r> ako da namigni
<ivoks> ja idem
<ivoks> dolazim u zagreb u petak
<ivoks> samo kako bi u subotu mogao biti
<ivoks> ...u avionu na putu preko bare
<HmmZ0r> pozdravi ga
<ivoks> koga?
<HmmZ0r> papu
<ivoks> joj, filipe
<ivoks> get a brain
<ivoks> :D
<HmmZ0r> i don't need it here :P
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> blagodati drzavnih poduzeca :D
<HmmZ0r> pa nisam na poslu frende
<HmmZ0r> a samo da znas prijatelju 
<ivoks> kao sto rekoh
<ivoks> blagodati drzavnih poduzeca :D
<HmmZ0r> nebi tako srao.
<ivoks> gle ga sad
<ivoks> pa ja se zajebavam
<HmmZ0r> u drzavnim preduzecima, ako zelis radit najebo si.
<HmmZ0r> ako ne nista
<HmmZ0r> toeto :|)
<HmmZ0r> reci milorad komadic tri puta
<HmmZ0r> :)))
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, kud kad ne kuzim
<HmmZ0r> ma nis mike proso voz
<Mmike> ae?
<HmmZ0r> jesi uslagiran na kroejsa jos ? :)
<SilverSpace> jes jes
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, kaj ti pricas? :)
<HmmZ0r> pa jesi li jos na #croatia ? :)
<Mmike> pa ne :)
<Mmike> sad jesam :)
<calmpitbull> vecer
<SilverSpace> vruce
<calmpitbull> bas razmlisljam dal da upalim trening ili ne
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> vruce
<Mmike> al' palo je malo
<Mmike> 27 je
<Mmike> i puhara nesto
<Mmike> jos 2-3 sat ai kisa ce zviznit
<calmpitbull> bit ce kao kise 
<calmpitbull> da al to znaci da moram sad odtrenkat da ipak pocnem guubit skembu
<Mmike> skemba?
<Mmike> ja to s ponosom nosim
<Mmike> a da mi tek grudi vidis
<Mmike> ihaj :)
<calmpitbull> aaa jebat ga, nikada nisam imal skembu a sto duze sam iza ekrana to veca je skemba
<calmpitbull> to veci ekran to veca skemba
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> a ja imam dva ekrana
<calmpitbull> tako da!!!!!
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-28
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<calmpitbull> ide netko danas na jarun
<drj_cro> a sto ima na jarunu?
<calmpitbull> dan hrvatske vojske
<drj_cro> i sto to ima tamo osim brdo vosjke?
<calmpitbull> ja!!
<drj_cro> :)
<calmpitbull> zezam se 
<calmpitbull> kaj ja znam
<drj_cro> da je ljepse vrijeme jos bi odveo klinca da malo gleda. al vako po kisurini ostajem doma i gledamo crtice :)
<calmpitbull> pa ja isto to razmisljam
<calmpitbull> pocinje tek  10 tak da mozda cak i skoknem
<calmpitbull> tko za moza bude sunce kasnije
<calmpitbull> ili jos veca kisa
<drj_cro> pa rekose da ce bit razvedravanje popodne
<calmpitbull> ja se nadam
<calmpitbull> jer ovo je za indiana jonesa na tv-ju i lagano kunjanje
<drj_cro> tak nekak :)
<calmpitbull> ili trazenje nekakav nacin da se automatski rijesi venn diagram
<SilverSpace> kisa
<gorski> imaju li netko problema sa skypom?
<gorski> ima
<gorski> bo, pobrisao sam .skype folder, sad radi
<SilverSpace> gorski: nisi trebao
<SilverSpace> samo si trebao obrisati shared.xml 
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> i tebi
<rsedak> SilverSpace: http://creator.lego.com/de-DE/products/default.aspx#6753
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ima netjak jedan manji takav pa stalno tražimo djelove :)
<rsedak> :-) pitam se zasto? .-=)
<rsedak> ka pod hitno moram poceti uciti Deutsch :-)
<SilverSpace> ja ucio u mladosti i sad nemam pojma
<rsedak> kad ga ne pricas, isto kao i ja s talijanskim
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj radis za racunalom van na bike :)
<SilverSpace> Zasto murija vari sahtove? Jer su teroristi govna.
<obruT> SilverSpace: ima previse vode na cesti :)
<obruT> sutra ce past jedna 100+ km voznja
<SilverSpace> opa znaci dobro si
<Kosava> Za sve koji ne znaju postoji fora kako da se dobiju 2 besplatne igre na steamu, preduslov je da posedujete Nvidia ili ATI karticu klikom na ove linkove dobićete HL2: Deatmatch (online mp pucačina) i HL2: Lost Coast 
<Kosava> http://steampowered.com/nvidia/
<Kosava> http://steampowered.com/ati_offer1a/
<calmpitbull> dan dobar
<ivoks> idealno
<ivoks> kakvo kupanje danas
<calmpitbull> toplo more
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> a vani nije hladno
<ivoks> suncano
<ivoks> bas idealno
<ivoks> bolje nego u 7. mjesecu
<calmpitbull> ovdje hladno
<ivoks> ili 8
<calmpitbull> pa nema guzve
<ivoks> jebiga... ovdje je 30 :)
<calmpitbull> ma sranje
<ivoks> gdje je dobrica
<ivoks> http://blogs.oracle.com/wim/entry/linux_mainline_contains_all_the?
<ivoks> a lijepo sam mu rekao... :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR6qEJPt578
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<dodobas> dobrica je na #nsnd u Ohridu... gdje bi drugdje bio
<ivoks> Sad kada je Xen u kernelu, KVM ce imati ozbiljnih problema
<ivoks> a bliski istok ce se opet zakuhati
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-13581141
<hbogner> nikad mi nije bilo jasno zasto linux->win ide tako sporo, a linux->linux transfer podataka ide normalnom brzinom
<hbogner> grrr
<rob||> kako preko ssh prebaciti za korisnika s unity da je po defaultu gnome2? automatska prijava je aktivirana
<rob||> uspio nekako preko teamviewer
<rob||> malo sporo ali uspio
<calmpitbull> ma ql je ta teamviewer, ja to upotrebljavam kod onih kad te nazovi pa ljuto kazi nisam nisn napravil a nis ne radi
<calmpitbull> ko da sam ja kriv
<rob||> :))
<SilverSpace> Perez se dobro razvalio
<ivoks> u ~/.dmrc
<SilverSpace> tko je ova Ivanka jel to neka nasa gore list http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/ivanka-hits-the-road/
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<SilverSpace> sigurno ivoks zna 
<calmpitbull> ivoks zna sve sam je primjetio
<calmpitbull> ja brijem da on jede one tablete is limitlessa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull> zivi u americi ili si ga cugal jucer
<CrazyLemon> UGT :)
<calmpitbull> ugt?
<jelly-home> jutro je univerzalni pozdrav primjenjiv neovisno o vremenskoj zoni i ciklusu spavanja
<calmpitbull> glupost
<jelly-home> jutar, pak, je sasvim druga stvar
<calmpitbull> glupost
<jelly-home> mnogo si bre negativan jutros
<calmpitbull> koji su ovo dripci u barnes & noble....ne zele pa ne zele prodat nook za europu
<calmpitbull> koja glupost
<calmpitbull> kak da trebi kazem da ja trebam nook ebook reader a ne njihovu mogucnost skidanja knjiga sa njihove stranice
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: na ebayu kupi
<calmpitbull> i morat cu
<calmpitbull> koji klipani
<calmpitbull> a nije da sam jedini
 * SilverSpace gricka sir ko mis njami njami
<calmpitbull> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp?PID=34323&cds2Pid=35700#productimg
<calmpitbull> to bi ja
<SilverSpace> njoka ima i u ledo skrinjama
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ti bi iz usa
<Neuromanc> jutro je i pozdrav u pocast vidu strpicu aka martinu
<calmpitbull> i sigurno mozes skinut i koju pasticadu
<Neuromanc> kako je on rekao, to je state of mind, a ne doba dana
<calmpitbull> a gjde drugdje da ga kupim
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: :))
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: a gdje drugdje da ga kupim...ovakve masine tu kostaju ko mali netbook (mail netbook, pleonazam?)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: ja bi prije reko da si se ti zarazio od susjeda :)
<SilverSpace> Nije bilo moguće ispravno otvoriti vaš profil.
<SilverSpace> Neke značajke možda neće biti dostupne. Provjerite postoji li profil te imate li dozvolu čitati i pisati sadržaje u njemu.
<SilverSpace> Hm
<calmpitbull> o cem ti to
<calmpitbull> nemres otvorit nes
<SilverSpace> chrome mi to javi kod pokretanja
<SilverSpace> nesto mu je doslo 
<calmpitbull> ah krom...pa nisi valjda konan 
<SilverSpace> kak da vidim koju verziju  Flash Player imam tj. plugina
<calmpitbull> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<calmpitbull> pa ce ti kao napisat koju verziju imas
<calmpitbull> barem tak tu pise
<calmpitbull> probaj
<SilverSpace> thx 
<calmpitbull> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<calmpitbull> ili ovo 
<calmpitbull> WIN 10,2,159,1 ovo je kao moja
<SilverSpace> jer mi ne radi desni klik na flesh
<SilverSpace> 10,2,159
<calmpitbull> isto kao moja
<SilverSpace> isti vidim ima noviji
<calmpitbull> ima 10,3
<jelly-home> 10,3,181,14
<calmpitbull> kaj kazete se uopce isplati radit flash sites
<jelly-home> (ne znam zašto pišu zarezi umjesto točaka)
<calmpitbull> jer su glupi 
<SilverSpace> da bi te zbunili
<calmpitbull> to ustio vrijeme znaci kolko su imali downloada taj dan
<calmpitbull> pa nemres stavit tocke 
<calmpitbull> tko od vas putuje u ameriku sljedeci tjedan
<SilverSpace> kaj je sa ovim 64 bitnim http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<calmpitbull> da?
<calmpitbull> pokreni pa vidi
<SilverSpace> trazim di je mapa plugin
<SilverSpace> u home
<SilverSpace> ili vuce iz .mozilla/plugins
<calmpitbull> moguce
<SilverSpace> 10,3,162,29
<SilverSpace> 64bitni
<SilverSpace> radi u ff
<SilverSpace> sad da vidim jel ce ga i chrome potegnut
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> vuce iz .mozilla/plugins
<SilverSpace> ah testirati cemo 
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: i jesi bio na jarunu?
<calmpitbull> nisam
<calmpitbull> al sam zato odigral jedan AA
<drj_cro> AA?
<calmpitbull> americas army
<calmpitbull> ima puno hrvata gore..pa smo kokali nase susjede
<calmpitbull> al na zalost ne radi na ubuntu
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> nisam to cudo nikad igro..nikad mi nije sjela ta grafika u aa
<calmpitbull> ma sada je malo bolje
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SNXTnRx6h4 malo star al jos uvijek ok
<calmpitbull> to je na pocetku 
<drj_cro> od tih silnih pucacina jedino battlefield igram(jos) :)
<drj_cro> a i to kolko me mali na komp pusti :)
<calmpitbull> dobar je battle 
<calmpitbull> al je malo prebrz
<calmpitbull> tu ipak moras imat malo taktike
<calmpitbull> igral ja i battle 
<SilverSpace> hebo vas igre
<SilverSpace> kvalitetno gubljenje vremena
<drj_cro> kvalitetno gubim vrijeme na poslu
<drj_cro> a i ovo malo slobodno vremena od 22-23 iskoristim za ispucavanje negative prek virtualno nisana :)
<calmpitbull> kvalitetno gubljenje vremena samo tu...ako pogledas juznu koreo tamo za prelaz jednog igraca mmorpg iz jednog klana u drugog placaju u miljunima dolara
<calmpitbull> to je kod njih ko tu glupi nogomet
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ABGIJwiGBc&feature=player_embedded ovo je bolje od virtualnog nisana
<calmpitbull> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbpCLqryN-Q&feature=player_embedded#at=32      
<calmpitbull> e sada idem van sa psima
<hbogner> jarun je pun vojske
<SilverSpace> ma daž
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi ih locirao sa gps_om :)
<Neuromanc> nda
<drj_cro> unio ih osm :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bio sam s autom, gps je bio u autu i bio je ukljucen :D
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pod pun mislim krcat
<SilverSpace> aha zavaravanje protivnika
<sale> SilverSpace: dijelom ima hrvatske korjene ;-) http://www.ivankamajic.com/about/
<calmpitbull> odlicno, pronasel jos gutljaj gentelmens jacka
<SilverSpace> sale: thx
<AbsintheSyringe> ivoks, ping
<hbogner> budz0r, 
<AbsintheSyringe> budz0r, yup :)
<SilverSpace> bemti chrome poceo me nervirati
<calmpitbull> sslstrip nije alan ford
#ubuntu-hr 2011-05-29
<Vlado9A3CY> bon jour :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bicikl.com/archives/9388
<SilverSpace> ok sve pet samo kaj ja hocu gore ubuntu http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-ideapad-k1-lipnju/108962.aspx
<Neuromanc> kako uopce stoje stvari s instalacijom ubuntua na takve tablete?
<Neuromanc> vjerujem da je tehnicki izvedivo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: ima na youtube di su instalirali
<hbogner> o vjetre
<Vjetar> oj
<Vjetar> hbogner: ispiti?
<hbogner> 4
<hbogner> padoh nekidan
<Vjetar> ajde
<Vjetar> jos malo je otalo
<Vjetar> ostalo*
<dodobas> uh, ljepo kad nadjes kafic s wifi
<Vjetar> moram probati ovaj cameo taxo wifi
<hbogner> Vjetar, da 4 velika
<hbogner> dodobas, kako paprike i paradajzi
<dodobas> tamanim...
<Vjetar> hbogner: pa do kraja godine stigneš
<dodobas> l8r 
<Vjetar> hbogner: ja cerecim neki asp.net, nije bas tema za ovdje ;)
<hbogner> he hehe
<Vjetar> radna nedjelja :(
<hbogner> sjecam se toga
<Vjetar> hbogner: ali sutra je prezentacija za nekih 40+ ljudi, pa bi lijepo bilo da bude gotovo :)
<hbogner> sretno
<Vjetar> ma
<Vjetar> vec sam se udomacio u ovome
<Vjetar> potrosio sam cijeli petak zbog jednog zareza :)
<hbogner> samo nemoj da ti prezentacije ispadnu ovako: http://www.infocus.com/labs/all/visual-communication-%2526-collaboration/worst-ppt-slide-contest-winners
<Vjetar> hbogner: ako ce biti ppta onda nesto strogo formalno
<Skin> pozdrav
<Skin> htio bih instalirati ubuntu na svoje računalo
<Skin> na kojem je trenutno instaliran windows xp
<Skin> pošto imam mali hard disk
<Skin> hoće li mi linux moći pristupiti u obe dvi particije
<Skin> ili samo onoj u koju sam ga instalirao
<SilverSpace> na obje
<Skin> ?
<SilverSpace> win gleda samo svoju 
<SilverSpace> a linux gleda sve
<Skin> a ja mogu onda ostaviti podatke u C
<Skin> a i D instalirati njega
<Skin> bez bojazni da će išta izbrisati
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> moras znat kaj radis pri instalaciji
<SilverSpace> pazit
<hbogner> Vjetar, he he he
<Skin> ili da prebacim podatke na USB :D
<Skin> mislim da ova druga solucija bi bila sigurnija
<SilverSpace> Skin: svi podaci sto ti ostanu na C ce ti biti vidljivi u linux
<Vjetar> hbogner: bila je prezntacija za key usere, 3 slajda, to cu uzeti
<SilverSpace> Skin: prije instalacije svakako napravi beckup
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako si neiskusan 
<Skin> nisu to nešo veliki podaci
<Skin> uglavnom siteovi
<Skin> skripte
<Skin> neke slike
<Skin> i login podaci
<Skin> hvala vam na brzom odgovoru
<SilverSpace> svakako beckup svega toga ne bi skodio
<Skin> idem se riješiti ovog glupog windowsa
<SilverSpace> mozes live cd isprobat
<SilverSpace> prije 
<Skin> već sam koristio prije Ubuntu
<SilverSpace> super
<Skin> ali nisam htio preći radi photoshopa
<Skin> a onda sam isprobao Inkscape
<Skin> i GIMP
<Skin> pa mi se čine kao dobra zamjena za njega
<SilverSpace> je ako nisi profic
<SilverSpace> ali ako radis svakodnevno onda ces imati problema
<Skin> ne radim ništa ohoho
<Skin> uglavnom dizajnovi siteova
<Skin> i nekih aplikacija
<SilverSpace> mene gimp zadovoljava 
<Skin> a ako ne budem mogao nešto uraditi lako dignem Photoshop preko WINE
<SilverSpace> jedino je problem kaj mi drugi salju PS datoteke 
<Skin> e kako si riješio taj problem?
<SilverSpace> nikako vratim nazad i fino zamolim da mi posalju sliku u drugom formatu 
<SilverSpace> da nemam instalirani PS
<SilverSpace> da nema para da si kupim
<SilverSpace> ilegalno ne koristim 
<Skin> :D
<SilverSpace> pa me malo cudno gledaju
<Skin> a čime se baviš?
<SilverSpace> ma nis konkretno tu i tam neku stranisu portal napravim
<Skin> aha
<SilverSpace> caffe F1 poceo
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> ove godine u BIogradu bili bajkeri, a iduce godine traktorasi
<hbogner> svjetsko prvenstvo u oranju biograd 2012 :D
<SilverSpace> da
<Neuromanc> silver ali koliko je to daleko od lakoce instalacije ubuntua na pc?
<Neuromanc> koliko ce im trebati vremenski da posloze stvari?
<Neuromanc> godina?
<Neuromanc> dvije?
<Neuromanc> pet?
<MmikeMRMA> opet NetTV ne radi :/
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: mislim da ce se to ubrzati sa ovim jacim tabletima sto dolaze
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj opet 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je tak, krene utrka, i nema slike
<Mmike> tak da sam opet osudjen na BBC :/
<Mmike> koji je super, btw, al' je stream losnjikav
<SilverSpace> susedi ti posrcu signal :)
<Mmike> a valjda :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> :) dobar monaco, dobar :)
<rsedak> o susjed :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobar
<Skin> alonso odličan danas
<Skin> jebo ih SC čitav dan
<Skin> Å¡ta je s Petrovom?
<SilverSpace> iznenadujuce dobra utrka
<SilverSpace> Astemd: halo pa di si ti
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> foo
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> bome :)
<obruT> nisi valjda spavao do sad ? :)
<obruT> meni se spava sad ko konju, lagano umoran, nazdero se...
<obruT> a ubit ce me cura ak sudje ne bude oprano kad dodje doma :P
<Mmike> a sudjeperilica?
<obruT> nema toga ovdje :)
<obruT> tako bi se sad izvalio, al ak legnem, ne gine mi corka do ponoci, a onda cu ko vampir...
<Mmike> sudjeperilica je mrak stvar
<Mmike> a nije nit tak skupa
<SilverSpace> daa
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam 
<obruT> vjerujem da je mrak, ali u ovom stanu definitivno nema mjesta za tako nesto, a i trenutno tako jako rijetko kuhamo doma da se niti ne isplati
<obruT> kad budem kupio neki novi stan, razmislit cu o doticnoj napravi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato sad spuzvicu u ruke i peri :)
<SilverSpace> bolje nego jezikova juha
<obruT> sva sreca pa je prestala trenirat tae-kwon-do inace bi dobio i po nosu :)
<obruT> btw. pol sudja oprano... :)
<SilverSpace> uh gledam lacka
<SilverSpace> avantura
<SilverSpace> welcomen
<obruT> di gledas ?
<obruT> frend je s njim ko fotograf
<SilverSpace> sptv
<obruT> cool
<obruT> upravo je bio prilog o penjanju :)
<SilverSpace> malo sam kasno javio :)
<obruT> ne znam koji vrag je s onim biciklizam.hr magazinom, bila jedna epizoda i zamrlo
<obruT> a djelovalo je obecavajuce
<obruT> odnosno biciklizam.tv
<Skin> Pozdrav
<Skin> ja sam nov na Ubuntu :D
<Skin> kako da vidim je li koristim unity ili gnome?
<SilverSpace> eh
<Skin> ja ništa nisam prčkao
<SilverSpace> pogledas sto je unity a sto gnome na youtube
<SilverSpace> :)
<Skin> ok
<Skin> :D
<SilverSpace> Skin: koja verzija ubuntu
<Skin> 11.04
<jelly-home> stavi screenshot nekamo pa će netko tko koristi Gnome ili Unity znati prepoznati sučelje? :-)
<Skin> ja nemam ovaj sa strane bar
<Skin> i kad kliknem na Sustav piše mi O GNOME
<Skin> a mogu nekako prebaciti na unity?
<SilverSpace> Skin: ako di win tipka otvori ovo http://img.gfx.no/848/848192/Unity-Dash.jpg
<SilverSpace> onda si u unity
<jelly-home> i u Finskoj
<jelly-home> sorry, Norveškoj?
<Skin> nema ništa kad uprem WIN tipku
<SilverSpace> onda je gnome
<Skin> a mogu prebaciti na unity?
<SilverSpace> daj screenshot
<SilverSpace> Skin: koja graficka
<Skin> ATI radeon 2950 meni se čini
<SilverSpace> ako ti nije odmah unity znaci da nesto nije uredu
<Skin> a bio mi je izbacio neki error ali nisam pročitao
<Skin> uglavnom bilo je spomena kako nešto ne podržava hardware
<SilverSpace> onda je to to
<SilverSpace> ati ti ne podrzava unity
<Skin> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_50b11.png
<Skin> eto screen :D
<SilverSpace> Gnome
<Skin> thx
<obruT> bome, gledam se, fino sam izgorio danas...
<SilverSpace> obruT: koliko km
<obruT> a lijepo me je pitala: "hoces se namazat kremom ?"
<obruT> - necu ! :)
<obruT> taman oko 100
<obruT> 100-105
<SilverSpace> ja jos dva tri dana pa cu na bike
<obruT> a totalno super rutu smo napravili, cestovna ruta, prometa skoro nist, krajolik prezakon
<SilverSpace> kud si to odvalio
<obruT> usput i posjetili frendove koji su penjali na Okic-u
<SilverSpace> zumberk
<obruT> isli smo od savskog mosta - vukomeric - lucelnica - pisarovina - klinca sela - plesivica - kotari - klake - molvice - jezdovec - podsused - jarun
<obruT> bilo fino brdovito, na jednom usponu sam dogurao s pulsom do 190 :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<obruT> al prosjek 145 otkucaja u minuti :)
<ivoks> ah... dobro potrosen dan
<obruT> 4h voznje
<SilverSpace> dobar prosjek
<obruT> stali kod klinca sela na cugu i na okicu na kolac
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kupanje?
<ivoks> kupanje, veslanje...
<SilverSpace> kakvo more
<SilverSpace> jel toplo
<obruT> ivoks: kak je jucer bilo vrijeme dolje ? jel padala kisa ?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> bilo je idealno
<ivoks> jucer sam se u biti prvi put okupao
<ivoks> poslije rostiljao, pogledao tekmu na terasi
<ivoks> pa onda wii do 2 ujutro, isto na terasi
<ivoks> danas kajakarenje oko otoka...
<ivoks> more je... ono, nije toplo ko u ljeto, ali se moze kupati, dapace... jucer sam bio sat vremena u moru :)
<SilverSpace> super 
<SilverSpace> ja krajem sestog idem na deset dana
<ivoks> to je dobro vrijeme
<ivoks> ali rekao bi da je kraj 5., pocetak 6. idealno
<ivoks> ako se bas zelis odmoriti
<ivoks> ono, ne rade jos svi bircevi, na plazi skoro nikoga
<ivoks> temp. ne prelazi 30 stupnjeva
<ivoks> more nije hladno da se ne moze kupati
<SilverSpace> he he http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00398/vettel1_398392S0.jpg
<ivoks> bas je gej
<ivoks> ti SilverSpace, ko da si zaljubljen u tog covjeka
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol 
<ivoks> ono, ok, dobar vozac
<SilverSpace> genijalan 
<ivoks> po mom misljenju, nije nista bolji od ostalih, samo ima dobru formulu
<SilverSpace> prestic ce SCM ija
<ivoks> al ajde, taman da je i Isus
<ivoks> pa ako ce formula biti tako dugo nadmocna kao sto je schumacherov ferriari, mozda i hoce
<ivoks> al opet... ne trebas biti zaljubljen
<SilverSpace> lol kakva zaljubljenost
<ivoks> a nikakva, kaj da ti velim
<SilverSpace> ovo je genije http://www.facebook.com/pages/Adrian-Newey/56505612939
<ivoks> odi se radje primit nekog posla
<SilverSpace> bi ja ali nema ga
<ivoks> Globes and Haaretz report that Stallman cancelled his plans for lecturing in Israeli universities as part of a visit to the Palestinian Authority, due to threats by the Palestinian organizers that they won't be paying for his trip if he does so
<jelly-home> RMS se bas ne kuzi u politiku
<ivoks> da :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-21
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> Zdravstfuj
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, kol'ko si ti dugo u braku vec?
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: 5g
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: sto?
<MmikeDOMA> Jesi bio lud prije same svadtbe? :)
<drj_cro> vise manje :)
<drj_cro> al sve to prodje :)
<drj_cro> btw sam dan svadbe sam mislio da cu iskocit iz koze,,al nakon par casica zestice sve je proslo :)
<MmikeDOMA> a da, znam
<MmikeDOMA> al' cu poludit
<MmikeDOMA> a ja rijetko ludim :)
<MmikeDOMA> te nema muzike, te razglas crko, te vino ne valja, te rasvjeta nece doc, te prokisnjava krov, te mi se ljusti koza, te neznam plesat, te nja, te njanjanja
<drj_cro> ma bas te briga.. cugnes malo ujutro i sve ce bit ok..btw uostalom jednom se zenis(valjda) i dobro se zabavi i to je jedino bitno :)
<MmikeDOMA> dada, razum govori tako
<MmikeDOMA> Bot-mrma, BotaniCar, koja ti je ono adresa tamo di jesi?
<Bot-mrma> Jutro, junaci
<Bot-mrma> MmikeDOMA: stari moj, si ti mene videl prije mojih svatova ? Do tog dana sve kul, a u subotu, blijed ko krpa, nervoza,uff :) Ovo dok imas logistickih problema je super, skrece ti paznju :)
<MmikeDOMA> mah, nemam ja problema glede bil' ja to ili ne
<MmikeDOMA> u biti, da se mene pita, nebi
<MmikeDOMA> jer, osobno, to mi je samo papir
<MmikeDOMA> znam da je lame, al' jebiga, tak brijem
<MmikeDOMA> vise je to veliki i dobar tulum
<MmikeDOMA> zato se i nerviram :)
<jelly> utulumtu
<MmikeDOMA> dzel-ey
<MmikeDOMA> sou
<MmikeDOMA> tko je tu dobio raspberi-pi?
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ti si uspio?
<MmikeDOMA> meni ovaj moj kaze da jos ceka od uvoznika to
<jelly> do sad si mogao sto pita ispeci, dal od malina ili od kojecega drugog
<MmikeDOMA> cijelo jutro sam na telefonu
<MmikeDOMA> pa popizdit cu
<MmikeDOMA> da
<MmikeDOMA> to je to
<MmikeDOMA> mogao bih se prebaciti u planiratore vjencanja
<Bot-mrma> MmikeT: to ti je i moje misljenje , dobar,velik tulum :) 
<Bot-mrma> Nego, iam koja komanda koja bi rekla FTP serveru ' aj mi reci koji si softver i koja verzija' ? 
<Bot-mrma> ovak, kad se spojim, dobim '220 OK' i ne znam na kaj sam spojen :)
<Vjetar> jutar
<Bot-mrma> Jutro, Vjetroviti ! :)
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: mislim da ima nekaj čak i da se ne spojiš
<Vjetar> ali to je u domeni netko mi je rekao jednom
<Vjetar> tako da nisam od neke velike pomoći
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: trebao bi biti kulturni welcome, samo neki klijenti to sakriju
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: i nadam se da ti ne treba za 300+ ftp servera skripta :P
<Bot-mrma> Vjetar: imam jedan server koji ima inejblanu FTP rolu, a na njemu je i DMS softver koji takodjer ima inejblanu FTP upload funkcionalnost, kad se spojim na taj IP  dobijem '200 OK' i ne radi mi 'ls'. Prije nego krenem pretumbavat konfiguraciju, htio bih prvo vidjeti koju 
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: čime se spajaš?
<Bot-mrma> command promptom
<Vjetar> hm
<Bot-mrma> nema veze, isao sam glupljom metodom, stvorio sam 'korisnik1' na jednom, i 'korisnik2' na drugom, i pogledao kojim se mogu logirati 
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: nmap bi to možda mogao odratiti :)
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: glavno da radi :)
<Bot-mrma> Vjetar: taj server je tak slozen da portscanere stavlja na ban listu odma i samo dropa pakete
<Vjetar> eh
<Bot-mrma> a,velim, isao sam glavom kroz zid i proslo je :)
<Vjetar> vidi se da je glava tvrda :p
<Bot-mrma> i zid Knauf :)
<SasaGloc> … op… cek malo.. posto sam ja glup.. kako to mislis da portscnere stavlja na ban listu?
<SasaGloc> ako mozes pojasnit
<SasaGloc> ?
<SasaGloc> :)
<SasaGloc> ima neki link za how to?  pa cu ucit :)
<Bot-mrma> SasaGloc: googlaj malo za IDS sustave pa vidi koji ti je oku najugodniji
<SasaGloc> ok. hvala za info 
<Bot-mrma> ja trosim csf+ldf, drugi nekaj drugo
<SasaGloc> bas googlam :)
<SasaGloc> igrao sam se sa AIDA ,  to spada u tu grupu?
<Bot-mrma> Sretno kad prvi put iskonfiguriras neki udaljeni server i skuzis da si zablokirao i sam sebe :)
<Bot-mrma> SasaGloc: ne znam, das link na AIDAu ?
<SasaGloc> haha sreca sto mi je firma na 300 metara
<Bot-mrma> AIDA koju ja trosim je inventory softver za windowse :)
<SasaGloc> uh, malo sam se zaje*** nije aida nego base
<Bot-mrma> lol  :) 
<SasaGloc> base nesto.. samo tren.. nece da mi otvori
<SasaGloc> :D :D
<Bot-mrma> link or you don't :)
<Vjetar> link or didn't happened :)
<Bot-mrma> ^^
<SasaGloc> ma rekao sam vec da sam njub sto se tice linuxa :D ono sto ja uspijem ubit svi vi skupa nebi mogli opet osposobit :D
<Bot-mrma> Ovisi, koliko si spreman platiti 
<Vjetar> e da :)
<Bot-mrma> Dizemo iz mrtvih ako pokazes $bling$
<Vjetar> nemoguće rješavamo odma
<Bot-mrma> A ostalo i prije :)
<Vjetar> za čuda pričekajte pet minuta
<obruT> moguce ne rjesavamo nikad
<Bot-mrma> obruT o0o0o0o !!
<Vjetar> obruT: moguće je za smrtnike :p
<Vjetar> Sve više štujem ovu tetu Rihhanu
<Vjetar> baš je open source :)
<SasaGloc> Basic Analysis and Security Engine (BASE) 1.4.5 (lilias)     na to sam mislio kad sam spomenuo aida  - hahahaha molim ne pitajte me zasto :D
<Vjetar> a kad zasoli sa Niji Minaj onda je to - to
<Bot-mrma> Juce sam vristao od smijeha na undernetu :) Interceptor je opet imao izljeve :) Kak dela u hotelu koji prima kartice , i imaju IPS compliance, zabrijao je da ga se nemre haknut :) Ali nudi hamburger onom tko uspije :) Hotel ima IT opreme za 5m kuna, i placaju obavezni audit XY novaca , a audit sa strane bi platio (mislim,nebi) hranom
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: APP ;)
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: dobar je Inter :)
<Vjetar> i ja se uvijek propisno nasmijem
<Vjetar> pogotovo ako naleti netko oštogljen koji padne na njegov šarm, da se tako izrazim :)
<Vjetar> uštogljen*
<Vjetar> bmbabmba-rndardna SQL import
<Bot-mrma> Mene fascinira da lik tog svjetonazora biva direktorom ITa u hotelu koji finu lovu radi :) Mislim, nije on nesposoban, daleko od toga, ali brate, sto moze s**t :)
<Vjetar> Bot-mrma: ma i on je krvav ispod kože, ima tu poze dosta, nije sve svjetonadzor
<Bot-mrma> isto si pricamo, krivo sam se natipkao :) 
<Bot-mrma> *neprecizno
<Bot-mrma> nda, to 
<Bot-mrma> SasaGloc: jel ja to dobro citam da se taj base ne odrzava od 2009 ? 
<ivoks> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<ivoks> umrla tipkovnica
<jelly> f.
<igustin> hvala Bogu da je umrla
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> a ne da g-ja po cijele dane :)
<Mmike> moram pjeske do poste :/
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> sad nemam laptop za cluc
<ivoks> morat cu nesto iskombinirati
<Bot-mrma> imas sigurno neki tablet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja uplatio RPi sad cekam da dode
<obruT> SilverSpace: znas kad ce ti da dodje ?:)
<SilverSpace> obruT: dva do tri tjedna pise
<ivoks> a zakaj si ne narucite panda board?
<SilverSpace> u petak platio
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije zanimljivo :)
<ivoks> nije zanimljivo?
<ivoks> dvojezgreni cpu
<ivoks> bluetooth, wifi
<SilverSpace> pa nije za 200$
<Bot-mrma> Ima koji takav ES koji podrzava USB3 ?
<jelly> u cjenovnom rangu pandaboarda se da naci svakakvih uredjaja, hrpa Cortex-A10 STB-ova sa Androidom
<jelly> za ~100 ojra
<SilverSpace> a ima i boljih
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, na pandu ide bilo koji OS koji podrzava uboot
<obruT> rpi je fora jer je skroz jeftin i jako malo trosi
<jelly> ide i na ove kineze
<jelly> rpi... ne znam kome je fora, meni je to bezveze
<ivoks> obruT: jako malo trosi? :D
<obruT> pa da, mozes ga i na baterije upogonit
<ivoks> pa to je arm ploca
<ivoks> naravno da malo trosi :)
<SilverSpace> http://pcengines.ch/alix.htm
<ivoks> ramisljam kupiti novu tipkovnicu za laptop
<ivoks> ili kupiti novi laptop
<ivoks> tako sam nedavno razmisljao kupiti novi disk ili novi laptop
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i sad mi je zao sto nisam uzeo dell xps 13 kad sam bio preko bare
<SilverSpace> malo mi je cudan taj dell
<ivoks> sta ti je cudno
<Bot-mrma> Firma koja je vlasnik AlienWare-a si moze dozvoliti da ju smatraju cudnom :) 
<SilverSpace> Bot-mrma: :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne svida mi se
<ivoks> pa nije najljepsi laptop, al manje od 2cm debel, baterija od 9 sati...
<Bot-mrma> treba kupiti kantu/paletu tih RP i pocet svoje firewall appliance raditi , to sam htio pred 5 godina ali je bilo skupo naci hardversku platformu za pare koje bi mi ostavile mjesta da i ja zaradim :)
<SilverSpace> inace po svemu drugom sve 5
<ivoks> mikronis ima ocajan site
<ivoks> bez misa je neupotrebljiv
<Bot-mrma> trolol, ponukan razgovorom s SasaGloc prije N sati, uguglam ja IDS , i dobijem http://tinypic.com/r/o018na/6 
<Mmike> crap-d-s
<Mmike> ja moram napisat nekakav mysql-ids
<Mmike> koji ce ubijat mysql queryje koji su losi
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> uzas :/
<ivoks> ako govoris samo o apache generiranim querijima...
<ivoks> pogledaj mod-security :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> to se tako lako zaobidje i u biti je beskorisno
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: vec imas definirano kaj je to 'los' upit ? 
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, po defaultu su svi losi, pa onda whitelistas dobre 
<ivoks> lako se zaobidje?
<Bot-mrma> Mmike:ispravan pristup,imho
<Mmike> ivoks, da. Napravis aplikaciju kak spada, a ne da imas drek aplikaciju pa nakalemis 1001 IDS oko nje da bude 'sigurna'
<Mmike> imam prist na nosu
<Mmike> kak' cu pristav na svadbu?
<Bot-mrma> MaxFactor Q10
 * Mmike otkazuje svadbu :)
<ivoks> ne kuzim ovo razmisljanje
 * Bot-mrma dolazi na svadbu makar bio sam u sali
<ivoks> A: imam problem
<ivoks> B: mislim da ti ovo moze pomoci
<ivoks> A: ma to se lako zaobidje
<ivoks> A: kako?
<ivoks> B: tako sto nemam problem
<Mmike> boris,  :)
<ivoks> u biti... bla
<Mmike> ivoks, mah, tjeraju me da radim stvari koje su (IMHO) stupidne i bez smisla
<Mmike> a to je lose jer onda to nesto napravim stupidno, i bez smisla
<Mmike> i onda ne valja
<Mmike> kod mora bit sretan
<Mmike> inace ne valja
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: cini mi se da pocinjes razumijevati situacije u kojima sam se ja N puta nasao , pa morao pitati u javnom mediju 'e, kak da ovo napravim krivo' :)
<Mmike> ako ti imas problem A, a ja ti kazem da je tvoj problem u biti B, al' ti svejedno hoces da ti isprogramiram rjesenje za A, ta isprogramirancija ce bit za pimpek
<Mmike> da, sad sam u pregovaranje-modu
<Mmike> 'napravit cu ti tocno to i to', ako zelis nesto vise, daj specke
<Mmike> veli mi lik 'pa, use common sense'
<ivoks> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<Mmike> reko, nema common sensea tu, na krivi nacin ides to rijesiti
<Mmike> i sad, tako, eto
<ivoks> mater...
<Mmike> mlatimo se malo
<Mmike> a ivoks je puko vec :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zalio ju necim, ili?
<Bot-mrma> haha, common sense == 'daj mi priliku da mijenjam zahtjev prema tebi kak mi se digne, jer nigdje nista nije zapisano'
<ivoks> Mmike: rastepo sam cijeli laptop
<ivoks> Mmike: mislec kak cu a ocistiti
<ivoks> Mmike: cini se da sam tipkovnicu previse uronio u vodu
<ivoks> u biti, bas sam ju oprao :)
<Mmike> pa, to je ok
<Mmike> ak si ju dobro posusio
<ivoks> ocito nije...
<Mmike> ocito, da :)
<ivoks> susila se dva dana na mediteranskom suncug
 * Mmike je tak isto jednom prao tipkovnicu pa ju isao susit fenom :)
<ivoks> i sad mi random ubacuje 
<ivoks> g
<Mmike> pa mi sad esc/f1/f2 i f3 ispadaju :)
<ivoks> rsrdsiae3wqwertyuiop]asdfgj\kgl;zxcvgm
<ivoks> nemoj me je...
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> zxcvgm
<ivoks> ,]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
<ivoks> skoro :)
<ivoks> al, kada sam vidio da vise nece raditi, potrgao sam ju
<ivoks> i sad, cini se, ipak bi radila
<ivoks> pa joj... za poludit
<ivoks> vecina tipki je ispravno mapirana, al... 8 mi radi prtscr
<ivoks> enter je newline i ,
<ivoks> ,
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sjecam se frenda, davno, BBSer, kad mu je crko space
<Mmike> morao ga je cekicem lupat da proradi
<Mmike> pa je onda sve poruke tipkao sa . umjesto space :)
<SilverSpace> cuj vodom iso tipkovnicu prati :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Pa nece mokriti po njoj :)
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> pa i to je bolje nego prati vodom :)
<ivoks> to je thinkpad
<ivoks> cak bi i radila sad da nisam potrgao cipove
<SilverSpace> ah kaj si je cetkom prao :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sarafcigerom sam odvalio
<ivoks> mislio sam da vise nece raditi, pa sam se izzivljavao
<ivoks> i opet, radi... :)
<ivoks> samo ne sve tipke :)
<ivoks> i trackpoint ne radi, sto je najgore od svega
<ivoks> unity je bas krasan kad nemas misa
<ivoks> u biti, sve se moze bez tipkovnice, osim neki webova
<ivoks> s/bez tipkovnice/bez misa/
<ivoks> hrt 1, hrt 2, rtl, rtl 2, nova, doma tv
<ivoks> 6 kanala, a najzanimljivija emisija je 'Treca dob, emisija za umirovljenike'
<obruT> ne znam sto ocekujes od domacih tv programa
<ivoks> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<obruT> u rijetke trenutke kad pogledam nesto od domacih kanala (tv u biti cak i nemam, imam nekakav slozenac doma za pracene tv programa) to je obicno neka emisija na SPTV... produkcija nije nesto bas, ali nadje se ponekad zanimljivog sadrzaja
<obruT> b ?
<ivoks> sorry, tipkovnica
<ivoks> b je proradio!
<ivoks> oh, i h radi
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto sam razvalio 'logicki' dio s cipovima
<ivoks> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbmorbam ugasitib jer sad stalbno pise bb
<SilverSpace> http://url.ba/hrhu
<hbogner> eh da, sto bicikli zagadjuju
<Mmike> kako SVAKI PUT userem switch kad iole kompliciraniju stvar idem raditi gore :/
<Mmike> zivjeli backupi, i git-revert :)
<ivoks> tak su i kajacima nabili porez
<ivoks> stopa poreza za kajak i luksuznu jahtu je jednaka
<ivoks> a za luftic je 0
<ivoks> ali ti zakon ne dozvoljava uporabu kajaka dalje od 300m od obale
<ivoks> isto kao i za luftic
<obruT> jel to s kajacima samo zbog mora ili ima veze s rijekama ?
<ivoks> ?
<obruT> koji je razlog toliko velike stope poreza ?
<ivoks> maloumnost
<ivoks> s kajakom ne smijes u NP Krka, radi ocuvanja prirode
<obruT> kajaci (barem ovi rijecni) recimo mogu unistavati sedrene barijere, mozda to ima kakve veze s tim ?
<ivoks> ali sa brodom koji prevoze 100 ljudi mozes
<ivoks> obruT: mislim da nisu tako daleko razmisljali
<ivoks> obruT: rijec o tome da se za porez koristi termin 'plovilo'
<ivoks> pa luftic nije plovilo
<ivoks> ali kajak je
<ivoks> sto je ok
<ivoks> al nemoj mi onda braniti 300m od obale
<hbogner> nabavi kajake na napuhavanje :D
<obruT> ma peraje na napuhavanje :)
<ivoks> hbogner: pa i kajaci na napuhavanje imaju takav porez
<hbogner> aha, propade onda moja ideja
<ivoks> kakva dogadjanja naroda
<ivoks> nedjelja za pamcenje :)
<dodobas> samo jos jedan kriminalac
<ivoks> mislis na karamarka?
<dodobas> e
<ivoks> ma karamarko nije kalibar za predsjednika ili premijera
<ivoks> to ce biti prolazna faza u HDZ-u
<ivoks> ali je svakako desniji od onoga sto je hdz bio jos od 97.
<dodobas> on je skolovan po specificnom modelu...
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> karamarko je dovoljno cist i dovoljno ga se boje da mogu ustolicenjem njega i shutiranjem one bagre pokusati okrenuti novu stranicu. Za 4 godine ce izaci u javnost kao najjaca stranka ikad, donijeli rvacku rvatima, neokaljani i tak 
<ivoks> mozda i nije lose imati takve kad susjedi biraju lika koji sanja o ratovima
<dodobas> modelu koji je umro sa sanaderom
<SilverSpace> zajebavao me NM pucala mi wifi veza svako malo i bez reboota nisam je mogao vratiti
<SilverSpace> naso noviji NM u ppa i sad radi ok bez pucanja
<ivoks> mislim... ovi su birali... zamisli da kod nas anto kovacevic postane predsjednik
<ivoks> covjek se prije samo 4 godine usporedjivao s mladicem
<ivoks> fora je gledati laptop dok je ovak otvoren
<ivoks> nista se ne pomice :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj kajakom nesmijes 300m od obale?!
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jer se tretira da je to ko luftic
<Mmike> mislis, nesmijes glisirat i to? :)
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> ma to ti je sve nesredjeno
<ivoks> kod nas ima toliko posla da to nije za vjerovat
<ivoks> razmisljamo o osnivanju neke udruge koja ce ici vladi, malo ih isamarat i objasnit neke stvari
<ivoks> bilo tko u hrvatskoj moze uzeti grupu ljudi i odvesti ih na pucinu
<ivoks> sto je smijesno
<ivoks> vecina tih kajak/rafting agencija ima vodice koji nemaju nikakve tecajeve
<SilverSpace> Linić trenira strogoću: Porezna inspekcija vreba pred dućanima, kazne za one koji nemaju račun!
<SilverSpace> i kud ce nego na sirotinju 
<ivoks> gluposti...
<ivoks> nek ide u ducan pitati jesu li izdali racun
<ivoks> krajnjem potrosacu racun vise ne treba i moze ga baciti
<SilverSpace> ma hebem ih ja pred ducanom
<ivoks> ne znaju kako kontrolirati ducan, pa kontroliraju kupce
<Mmike> ahahaah
<Mmike> idem u pekaru bas
<Mmike> pa me zanima dal' i tamo vrebaju :)
<ivoks> Josipovic trazi mlade diplomante da volontiraju
<ivoks> i to je sve super... ali... pazi radno mjesto
<ivoks> 'visi strucni tajnik'
<ivoks> recimo da probavimo tezu 'strucni tajnik'
<ivoks> ako ti je za visek strucnog tajnika dovoljan ne diplomirani volonter, koje su kvalifikacije/placa za nizeg strucnog tajnika?
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/1129/koji-je-diktator-covjecanstvo-kostao-najvise-zivota-
<ivoks> i onda je fasizam zlo... :)
<SilverSpace> di je ti Tito
<ivoks> Tito je sitna riba
<ivoks> razocarao me pol pot
<ivoks> mislio sam da ce to biti deseci milijuna
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ovo je puno ljepsa slika http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/1127/jedno-od-najopasnijih-zenskih-oruzja
<ivoks> ne znam kak bi otvorio taj link bez misa
<ivoks> uspio sam :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/SlOcX.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> cek, bayernov golman je pucao penal?
<ivoks> kraj svih onih zvijezda
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> i bio je bolji od zvijezda, on je pogodio
<ivoks> zao mi olica
<ivoks> zeznuli su ga
<SilverSpace> ma boli ga don tak i tak ode od njih
<obruT> nije da me zanima nogomet, ali tko je zeznuo tog olica i zasto ?
<obruT> slucajno znam o kojoj utakmici se radi jer se gledalo u pizzeriji u koju smo uletili nakon penjanja :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nitko nije htio pucati 
<SilverSpace> tako da su golman i olic pucali 
<obruT> i sta ? jadan olic pucao i nije dao gol ? :)
<SilverSpace> da obranio golman
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa nemas tu sta NE HTJETI pucati
<hbogner> ako ti trener kaze da ides pucati onda ides
<obruT> fakat mi zao tog olica... covjek jadan ne zna sutnut loptu, a ovi ga tjeraju na to
<obruT> pa ne placaju ga da igra nogomet, sigurno je u klubu da kosi travu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eh odavno tamo trener nije glavni
<ivoks> fora je kaj je usao s klupe
<ivoks> nezagrijan
<hbogner> SilverSpace, odavno ja nisam pratio nogomet :D
<ivoks> al da, profesionalac je, placen je da zabije gol
<obruT> koliko sam ja vidio, uletio je u igru prije penala (znam jer se pol pizzerije pocelo derat olic ovo ono)
<ivoks> ali ima bolje placenih koji su rekli 'necu ja'
<obruT> svima bi ja njima dao nogom u guzicu
<ivoks> idem gledati teksaskog rendzera :)
<obruT> mogo bi ja sefu reci da necu nesto napravit
<SilverSpace> obruT: da si bolje placen od sefa mogo bi mu reci :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Cek, kaj ste vi , linuxasi, placeni ? Mislio sam da ste i vi besplatni :)
<ivoks> obruT: aj probaj, i dare you :)
<ivoks> ja sam svojeg neki dan pogodio loptom u glavu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu samo promijeniti tipkovnicu i disk
<ivoks> mozda ubaciti vise rama
<ivoks> i to je to
<SilverSpace> koliko je tipkovnica
<ivoks> ne znam, 50$ u sadu
<ivoks> dakle, kod nas oko 100$
<SilverSpace> uh mislio sam da je puno vise
<ivoks> http://www.memory-up.com/memory/IBMThinkPadX8992.html
<ivoks> jos 50% za memoriju
<SilverSpace> meni izgleda stizu chipovi samo imam jedan problem tko ce smd chip zamjeniti 
<ivoks> i onda disk...
<SilverSpace> sa mojim drhtavim rukama nikako 
<SilverSpace> i imam slabo povecalo 
<ivoks> u biti...
<ivoks> ne novi disk
<ivoks> jer nemam sata3
<jelly> ivoks: jesu ti memory-up bolji od memoryx
<ivoks> to mi je samo referentni link za cijene
<ivoks> nisam kupovao od nikoga
<ivoks> mozda ovo
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-115-0-gb-mushkin-callisto-deluxe-mknssdcl115gb-dx2-sata-2-5-mlc-chip-maks-do-285-275-mb-s&option=artikl&id_kategorija=0514&id_artikl=051.400.094
<ivoks> jelly: memoryx mi ne nudi 8GB kombinaciju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: guliš se zbog premalo vitamina i previše alkohola :D
<obruT> B vitamina mu sigurno ne nedostaje :)
<obruT> za ostale bi se dalo pricat...
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: djubre
<SasaGloc> ekipa.. gazda mi je vidio u nekoj firmi u italiji kako sa jednog mjesta lik konfigurira sve radne stanice, postavke mreze i slicno..  e sad on bi to i kod nas.. administrator u toj firmi kaze da oni imaju active directory …  moze li se tako nesto na linuxu napraviti?
<SasaGloc> kod mene su recimo 3 lokalne mreze. ako to ikome nesto znaci
<jelly> sve se moze, samo je pitanje hoces li to platiti vise ili manje od 2 win2008 servera za AD + 1-3 mjeseca izobrazbe 
<SasaGloc> a gle. sto se shefa tice mislim da bi on i platio. ali to znaci
<SasaGloc> da vi se islo na win soluciju
<SasaGloc> a da se mene pita
<SasaGloc> ja bi da linux ostane i dalje prvi OS u firmi
<SasaGloc> gazda mi je teski apple korisnik i zagovornik
<jelly> (ad i group policy znaci da su ti i radne stanice na windowsima, jeli)
<SasaGloc> na zalost jos uvijek je, vecina je na windowsima
<SasaGloc> pola je na ubuntu
<SasaGloc> pola win
<SasaGloc> recimo kako sam ja dijelomicno rijesio stvar:
<SasaGloc> na jedno racunalo sam stavio zentyal ..
<SasaGloc> on mi je lokalni DNS, DHCP, mail server
<SasaGloc> i radi fantasticno
<SasaGloc> ima i LDAP u koji se bojim dirati
<SasaGloc> malo sam eksperimentirao sa time
<SasaGloc>  i svidja mi se .. win ga isto fino kuzi, spoji se na domenu i sve pet
<SasaGloc> samo sto neznam kako da to podesim.. znam da je to nauka … a toliko nisam spretan 
<SasaGloc> sa druge strane imami mikrotik koji isto to radi , dhcp, dns.. 
<SasaGloc> za drugu mrezu koju koristim
<SasaGloc> ostalo rijeseno preko VLANa na switchu
<SasaGloc> i prebacujem sa jednog na drugi po potrebi
<SasaGloc> a DHCP odradi konfiguraciju mreze
<SasaGloc> e sad, neznam da li sam ja to dobro zamislo i odradio.. tad mi se to cinilo kao naj bolje rijesenje...
<SasaGloc> ispravite me ako grijesim
<SasaGloc> mozda je zentyal potpuno kriva solucija? 
<SilverSpace> kak se brdo rusi http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RR3Qb7NcyCM
<ivoks> zentyal je SMB rjesenje
<ivoks> za male firme je dovoljan
<SasaGloc> tad kad sam poceo raditi to je bilo idealno za mene pocetnika
<SasaGloc> sad je oko 50 djelatnika.. jos 30 izdvojeno
<SasaGloc> na drugoj lokaciji
<SasaGloc> postaje malo problem.. 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> SasaGloc: imas i enterprise verziju zentyala , ali nesto kosta ( s 50 djelatnika si deklarativno jos SMB)
<SasaGloc> vidio sam da. gazda bi ga platio. samo ako ja kazem "da"
<SasaGloc> ali da li je to ono sto meni treba?? to je problem
<SasaGloc> mogu pojasnit kako mi je mreza slozena i zasto
<SasaGloc> pa bi vam bilo jasnije
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Bude ti ivoks napravio scouting i procjenu, skoro pa dzabe 
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> Nadam se da ne ocekujes procjenu za neku tvrtku pro bono, nije da ti se slaze LAN doma
<SasaGloc> naravno da ne ocekujem nista djabe
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> :) Samo kazem :)
<SasaGloc> dosao sam tu prije svega nauciti nesto.  
<SasaGloc> ako se nesto treba nekom platit.. nije greda. gazda ima da plati
<SasaGloc> ;)
<ivoks> nesto poput AD-a jos ne postoji
<ivoks> u razvoju je, ali nije jos gotovo
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> idem ja bolje doma ucit klinca hodati :) Imajte se dobro :)
<SasaGloc> ivoks  to sam shvatio, samba4 bi trebala rijesiti neke detalje i tako to.. 
<SasaGloc> stvar je samo da li postoji neki alat
<SasaGloc> da ja sa jednog mjesta kazem racunalima koju IP da koristi.. to bi mi vec bio napredak
<ivoks> pa zentyal :)
<ivoks> putem DHCP-a odredis koji ce stroj imati koji IP
<SasaGloc> 4 mrezne u njega i to je to?
<ivoks> kakve 4 mrezne?
<SasaGloc> imam 4 mreze.. koje moraju biti odvojene
<SasaGloc> ja sam ih razdvojio IP brojevia i VLANom
<ivoks> to ti ionako ne radi u AD-u :)
<ivoks> moram gibati... mozemo pricati drugi put
<SasaGloc> ok
<SasaGloc> moze.. pozz i hvala ;)
<SilverSpace> Sertich i MacAulay ostaju
<SilverSpace> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/05/top-10-ubuntu-app-downloads-for-april-2012/
<budz0r> ubuntu 12.04 + unity + ubuntu software shit == gadna fejlchina
<budz0r> opcenito ubuntu 12.04 i unity je fail samo takav
<budz0r> pa to kurca ne valja 
<budz0r> upali software center i ne mozes vise hajdat onaj unity launch bar
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kaj tebe ljuti? :)
<budz0r> SilverSpace: ma svako malo se nekaj rusi
<budz0r> sve si razmisljam da se vratim na 10.04
<layo> jel mi moze itko pomoc kako da podesim quicksynergy program na dva racunala jedno je ubuntu 12-04 a drugo 10.04
<layo> pratio sam ovo uputstvo ali ništa se ne događa jel možda moram na routeru kakav port propustiti ili ??
<layo> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/07/how-to-control-multiple-computers-with.html
<layo> jel ima tko kakvo riješenje olakšat cete mi zivot i spasiti kicmu
<layo> :)
<ivoks> pa jesi pitao quicksynergy support?
<ivoks> ja prvi put cujem za taj program
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kaze:
<ivoks> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<ivoks> da ima vise linux korisnika nego vista korisnika :)
<ivoks> odose
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/biznis/hypo-prodaje-sest-banaka-podrucja-bivse-jugoslavije-clanak-412206
<layo> pa gledam u setting koji kaze da radi
<SilverSpace> linux nikako da se pomakne sa tih 5% :)
<layo> ali meni se jednostavno nista ne događa
<budz0r> layo: ima kakav log
<budz0r> layo: na linuxu ti postoji onaj neki gui alat za konfiguraciju
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u biti pada :)
<layo> tomo njega i korstim
<budz0r> layo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<layo> al nece pa nece
<ivoks> maknut ce se za 5%
<budz0r> jel su ti oba racunala u istoj mrezi
<ivoks> sa
<layo> da jesu
<layo> jedan ima IP 192.168.5.85
<layo> a drugi 192.168.5.63
<budz0r> oba su linuxi
<layo> jesu
<layo> jedan 10.04
<layo> a drugi 12.04
<layo> pingaju se medjusobno mogu ssh na jedan idrugi
<budz0r> znaci na jednom si pokrenuo synergys
<budz0r> a na drugome synergyc
<budz0r> znaci jedan je server drugi klijent
<budz0r> mozes li mi prvo spejstat negdje synergys konfiguraciju?
<budz0r> pa onda synergyc konfiguraciju
<budz0r> tebe mozda muce hostnameovi
<layo> sam sekund
<budz0r> na oba racunala u etc/hosts dodaj iste hostnameove
<budz0r> recimo
<layo> mislim da je na oba pokrenut samo quicksynergy
<budz0r> 192.168.5.23 komp1
<budz0r> 192.168.5.24 komp2
<budz0r> i to ubacis u hosts fajl na drugom kompu
<layo> hm šta ak u host tablici piše ovo : 127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain localhost
<budz0r> i onda u konfiguraciju koristis hostnameove
<ivoks> primijeti rijec dodaj
<ivoks> dodaj nije sinonim za zamijeni
<layo> ma imam neki host sa Å¡ljake koji sma iskopirao u svoj a nisam zakomenitrao neke redove pa moguce da je to 
<layo> budem probao
<layo> sam sekund
<layo> i dalje nece
<budz0r> znaci u hosts fajl na oba racunala si definirao dva ista hostname-a
<layo> tako je
<budz0r> i kad opalis ping komp1 on pinga komp1 
<budz0r> ito tako i za komp2
<budz0r> *isto 
<layo> tako je
<budz0r> aj pokreni synergy u nekom nedaemon modu
<budz0r> pa da vidis sto ce ti ispisati
<layo> mislis iz terminala
<budz0r> da
<budz0r> samo bi prije toga treba omati koliko toliko ok konfiguracije
<budz0r> na jednom kompu, onom koji ima fizicki spojenu tipkovnicu i misa pokrenes synergys
<budz0r> a na drugome synergyc
<layo> kaze na serveru da nema konfukuracije kad pokrenem
<budz0r> eto
<layo> a na clientu kaze ovo
<layo> synergyc: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found
<layo> (required by synergyc)
<layo> sad mi vise nista nije jasno 
<budz0r> to znaci da ti nis ne radi
<budz0r> aj ti to prvo poslozi da to mozes normalno pokrenut
<layo> kako da maknem sve pakete i svekonf datoteke od quicksynergy-a
<budz0r> apt-get purge
<layo> nakon toga pokrenem instalalciju apt-get install quicksynergy ili?
<budz0r> pa da
<layo> kad pokrenem nakon instalacije sve po starom iste grske sve isto
<layo> nesto krivo radim ali sta
<layo> iste konf fileovi
<budz0r> imas primjere u /usr/share/doc/synergy/examples
<budz0r> on ti konfiguracije vjerojatno drzi u tvom home direktoriju
<budz0r> na znam tocno gdje
<budz0r> *ne
<layo> obirsao sam ih sa rm -rf
<SilverSpace> hm pobrisao sve :)
<hbogner> da  nije stavio / na kraj mozda
<hbogner> klasicna hrvatska
<hbogner> frajer duguje drzavi 350 tisuca kuna poreza
<hbogner> i prodaje opremu da ti plati
<hbogner> frajer je poslovao s drzavom i oni mu duguju isto toliko
<hbogner> njemu sjeda ovrha a drzava neplaca
<BotaniCar> http://uberhumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/YnTjt.jpg
<lulz87> slicna slika bi se mogla napraviti za hdz i domoljublje
<lulz87> nego, jel ima neka opcija za provjeru mikrofona, nezeli mi ga prepoznat
<lulz87> a zvucna radi bez beda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-22
<MmikeDOMA> macke imaju novu foru sjedenja ispred monitora :)
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: sve je dobro dok se ne zainteresiraju za linux administraciju i ne pocnu isprobavati naredbe :)
<MmikeDOMA> bas si brijem da bi macka malo basha htjela proucit :)
<Mmike> msg nickserv identify r4d1u5
<Mmike> krasno :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: zelis podjelit jos koje sifre sa nama? :)
<Mmike> bas bih i mogao :)
<Mmike> recimo, od ssh kljuceva, ili od vpn kljuceva, i tak :)
<drj_cro> :)
<obruT> pitanje za pythonase - koji modul za pisanje excel tablica ? :)
<obruT> odnosno fajlova
<Mmike> mislis, CSVova? :)
<Mmike> http://www.python-excel.org/
<obruT> naso sam vise tih pizdarija, medjuostalim i taj python-excel... al reko da vidim iskustva
<obruT> mozda bi mi bilo najbolje koristit neki koji ima u repoima da se ne bi poslije s adminom navlacio oko instalacije :)
<obruT> samo sto ono smece od centosa nema nist zivo
<obruT> nabijem ti takvu serversku distru
 * jelly-home je u jednom trenutku htio sve vrtiti u debian chrootu na RHEL instalacijama
<jelly-home> hw support zahtijeva RHEL (ili Suse)
<Mmike> obruT, takojeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> centos = smetje :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> bas ti treba .xls ?
<Mmike> nemosh neki xml pljunut pa da excell to zna utrajbat u sebe?
<igustin> onda bolje csv ;)
<Mmike> http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Element-of-Violence.aspx
<Mmike> da, al' s csvom nema formatting
<Mmike> iako, ja sam to u bivsoj firmi opako koristio
<Mmike> gazda imao excell template ("da, dobar je linux, al' nije jos za desktop", velivao on) i onda je importo csv i voila
<igustin> ne znam za Python, ali Perl ima dobar lib za XLS
<Mmike> kako listate samo chainove u iptablesima?
<drj_cro> iptables -Ln |grep Chain :)
<obruT> Mmike: ma marketing hoce report s vise sheetova
<obruT> napravio sam s xlwt-om, radi bez problema... 
<Mmike> verigut :)
<budz0r> evo jos jednom cu ponoviti ubuntu 12.04 je GOVNO!
<obruT> zasto ? :)
<obruT> reci prije nego sto ga instaliram :)
<obruT> (iako sam vec stavio server verziju na jedan strojcic) :P
<budz0r> obruT: zato kaj se svako malo neki k srusi
<obruT> npr. ?
<budz0r> znaci upaljen firefox sa nekim flashom, i u drugom desktopu upaljen rdesktop na neku win masinu
<budz0r> i samo odjednom sve se odluci smrznut
<obruT> aha, znaci uglavnom stvari vezane na GUI
<budz0r> obruT: ne znam za server verziju ali desktop je neupotrebljiv
<budz0r> obruT: da
<obruT> ok, ja ionako ne mislim vrtit unity pa valjda ce sve ok radit
<budz0r> obruT: i ja razmisljam stavit xfce
<budz0r> jel sve ostalo je kicasto govno
<obruT> ja vrtim xfce vec neko vrijeme i uglavnom je upotrebljivo
<budz0r> a ja samo zelim normalno radit
<SilverSpace> jutro
<budz0r> obruT: instalirao si xubuntu-desktop ili...
<drj_cro> budz0r: xfce-4.10 stavi
<budz0r> drj_cro: najverojatnije hocu
<budz0r> drj_cro: kako si ga instalirao
<drj_cro> ppa od 4.10 
<budz0r> a ha
<budz0r> a joj
<budz0r> :)
<drj_cro> xubuntu-desktop
<budz0r> drj_cro: 12.04
<drj_cro> da
<budz0r> aj dobro
<obruT> budz0r: na jednom stroju sam stavio xubuntu pa je doslo po defaultu, a na drugom sam... vis vraga, ne sjecam se jel sam instalirao neki metapaket za xubuntu-desktop ili metapaket bas za xfce
<dodobas> budz0r: stavi twm.. genijalno dobro radi
<drj_cro> :)
<budz0r> drj_cro: aj probam
<budz0r> drj_cro: imas negdje link za ppa
<drj_cro> sec da ti izvucem moj
<budz0r> ili mi posaljes ppa.list 
<budz0r> drj_cro: aj pliz
<drj_cro> add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<drj_cro> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<budz0r> drj_cro: thx
<hbogner> http://www.linuxzasve.com/instalirajte-xfce-4-10-na-ubuntu
<drj_cro> il wmaker si stavi :)
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> hebote kak sam corav jucer gledao po ugovoru i papirima di pise smtp server i nigdje nisam vidio danas uzmem te iste papire i vis vraga sve ljepo pise
<obruT> wmaker sam isprobavao prije valjda 10 godina :)
<obruT> i afterstep :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: za koji provider ?
<SilverSpace> joj same kukate hebivas vrag
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: btnet
<obruT> mislim, obicno su mail.domenaprovidera i pop.domenaprovider za smtp odnosno pop server
<budz0r> ako se i ovo bude rusilo, vracam se na 10.04
<budz0r> i ostajem zauvijek :)
<obruT> budz0r: a support i to ? :)
<hbogner> budz0r, neki predlazu i lubuntu-desktop
<budz0r> obruT: ma fucka mi se :)
<hbogner> ja sam na xubuntu
<SilverSpace> obruT: da i za btnet je isti ali bnet nije
<obruT> malo sam gledao oko tog lxde-a, ali sta ja znam... kao manje trosi, ali mislim da ima manje featurea od xfce-a
<Mmike> obruT, zakaj velis da je xfce uglavnom upotrevljic?
<Mmike> hbogner, si tu?
<hbogner> Mmike, jesam
<budz0r> eto mene u xfce-u
<budz0r> sad cemo vidjet koliko ce dugo radit bez da se sruzi
<Mmike> hbogner, jel' se moze kako smanjiti 'jacina' wifi antena kroz bcw
<budz0r> *srusi
<Mmike> erm, s/bcw/dd-wrt
<hbogner> imas opciju za smanjit
<hbogner> tx power
<hbogner> to trazi
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> mislim, nisam jos maknio tomato s ovog svog
<Mmike> al' budem to ovih dana
<Mmike> citaj: nakon svadbe
<hbogner> samo smanji snagu odasiljaca i to je to
<hbogner> kad je svadba?
<zion> Momci ima itko iskustva sa sredjivanjem xorg.conf na mint12. U pitanju je stara ATi Radeon x1050 AGP (RV 350 chip). xorg.conf je sad prazan ,a amd nema više podršku za starije kartice.
<obruT> Mmike: nije ispoliran jos koliko bih ja htio
<obruT> ima musica, neke stvari bi trebale biti konfigurabilnije i tako to
<Mmike> hbogner, subota
<hbogner> Mmike, o pa sad su onda pripreme znaci
<Mmike> http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> hbogner,  ada
<Mmike> android nece slat mms ako nemam mobile internet upaljen
<Mmike> pa jebo
<hbogner> i jel te ima na dors/cluc ko posjetitelja makar?
<igustin> nema :(
<igustin> a mogao je sve svatove dovući... ;)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ?? pa kak da salje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nek si sam upali to!
<Mmike> hbogner, ne stignem :/ nikako :/
<hbogner> Mmike, ajde ajde, bit ce jos konferencija
<lulz87> dobri dan
<lulz87> gdje se mjenja u ubuntu postavke gdje odredjujem sa kojim programom otvaram dokumente
<lulz87> recimo .doc mi otvara sa abiwordom a docx sa libreoffisom, htio bi da sve otvara libre
<SilverSpace> lulz87: desni klik
<lulz87> i sta onda
<lulz87> stavim open with libreoffice
<lulz87> pa kad kreiram drugi fajl on otvara po starom
<lulz87> zelim za sve fajlove
<lulz87> i radje bi preko konzole jer gui je mutav
<hbogner> pa imas opciju open with
<hbogner> desni klik- properties- open with
<hbogner> tu nastimas default postavke s cim ce otvarat
<hbogner> ak ti je gui mrtav netreba ti ni libreoffice ni abiword :D
<hbogner> krivo procitao
<hbogner> mutav/mrtav
<lulz87> probo sam to, ali otvara samo taj jedan fajl, drugi otvara sa abbijem
<hbogner> ako si nastimao da taj fajltajp otvara s libre onda nemre otvarat sa abi
<lulz87> a mesa mu se :) valjda jer koristim lubuntu
<SilverSpace> ma nis se ne mijesa
<lulz87> oces ti snimim video?
<lulz87> imam 2 .doc fajla
<SilverSpace> ti nesto krivo radis
<lulz87> jedan otvara sa libreom a jedan sa abijem
<hbogner> ajde bas snimi
<lulz87> cak je i ikona drugacija
<hbogner> da vidimo to
<SilverSpace> ak je ikona drugacija onda nisi dobro namjestio
<SilverSpace> imas i ubuntu tweak pa tamo namjesti
<lulz87> je moguce uopce na linuxima napraviti fajl
<lulz87> ali da napravim recimo testis.doc
<lulz87> i onda da on automtaski skuzi da je to doc
<lulz87> ili nejga extenzija ne muci
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> ako video das extenziju .doc video se svejedno otvara sa vlc
<SilverSpace> a ne sa office
<ivoks> suffix ne oznacava tip datoteke
<ivoks> to je samo arhaicni workaround za dos
<ivoks> koji neki OS-i jos uvijek nisu napustili
<Bot-mrma> jutro junaci
<obruT> programi gledaju (barem vecina normalnih) u header fajla i na temelju toga zakljucuju sto i kako
<ivoks> ili koriste library koji to odradi za njih :)
<obruT> vjerojatno onaj neki filemagic ili sto vec
<ivoks> libmagic, da
<lulz87> aha, dali je moguce da recimo mogu na ubuntu bez problema vidjet sadrzaj usb-a , a da windowsi govore da se treba usb formatirat
<ivoks> da
<lulz87> zast
<ivoks> jer windows kuzi samo vfat i ntfs
<ivoks> ako formatiras particiju u neki drugi filesystem, windows to nece moci procitati
<lulz87> znaci to je jedino sta moze zezat
<ivoks> ?
<Bot-mrma> sto je samo djelomicno tocno, ako mozes saznati koji je FS, ima dosta 3rd party FS readera 
<lulz87> dolazi do problema kada nosim usb u kopiraonu, nezeli im otvorit, kaze da ga treba formatirat
<hbogner> koji fs imas gore?
<lulz87> a sumnjam da je cura formatirala usb koristeci ext
<ivoks> usb se formatira na vfat
<Bot-mrma> posalji u kopiraonu mailom 
<hbogner> i meni se to desavalo
<hbogner> frendovima na usb disku ntfs odnesem neke podatke,a njihov win7 nezeli otvorit, samo formatirat, a moji linux/win strojevi svi normalno otvaraju
<hbogner> moji win xp i win 7
<lulz87> nista, vidjet cu kad mi donese usb, ako meni otvara na xp-u onda stvarnom neznam koji je problem
<lulz87> ubuduce nek sve kopira na dropbox
<SilverSpace> svaki usb ne radi na svim plocama
<Mmike> upravo sam skuzio da, u slucaju da se zenim u cjkvi, moral bi ic na zarucnicki tecaj
<drj_cro> http://leapmotion.com/ uff jedva cekam da dode :)
<hbogner> Mmike, da, za crkvu moras proci visetjednu proceduru
<drj_cro> Mmike: je i to traje i traje i dave i dave :)
<hbogner> bar prije tako bilo
<Mmike> bas prica kolega
<Mmike> kak mu je pop pricao o seksu
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> i zupnik te uvjek moze odbit
<hbogner> to se desilo curinoj kolegici
<hbogner> odbio ih jer su zivjeli zajedno
<obruT> super je to kad pop prica o seksu... ko da ja pricam o administraciji AD domena i slicnih stvari :P
<SilverSpace> mojoj sestri nije nista trebalo 
<hbogner> obruT, ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> plati ii vozi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kako koji
<hbogner> neki su zatucani
<SilverSpace> da
<hbogner> a kod nekih je dodji pa se zeni, samo nek se ljudi zene
<SilverSpace> i na kraju nista nije ni platila
<SilverSpace> osim kum dao kao dar 500kn
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: vjerovao ili ne, meni je zarucnicki tecaj bio koristan. 
<Mmike> kaj si, molim te, tam naucio?
<Bot-mrma> Na primjer, tamo mi je pop rekao 'gle, odma nakon vjencanja odite na odmor, ako ne odete odmah, ni necete'
<Bot-mrma> i , fakat tako i bi, da nisam otisao isti cas, ne bi ni sad
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> misilm
<Bot-mrma> i ,tak neke stvari iz prakse
<Mmike> to je jasno ko dan / noc :)
<Bot-mrma> jasno je kurac
<Mmike> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/pray-for-the-starving-children.jpg
<Mmike> ehehehehe :)
<Bot-mrma> uvijek sam mislil "samo da ovo dovrsim, idemo za 2 tjedna"
<Mmike> Bot-mrma, jasno je
<Mmike> ja, recimo, necu otic
<Bot-mrma> ok, tebi je, meni nije bilo
<Mmike> ok, mi nemamo dete jos
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> znam da necu otic do ljeta nikud
<Bot-mrma> Mmike: ovo je samo moj primjer, ti bi mozda iz tog izvukao nesto drugo. Ili nista.
<Mmike> ne volim crkvu
<Mmike> pogotovo katolicku
<Bot-mrma> Meni pricas :) 
<Mmike> (al to valjda zato kaj su svukud oko mene, brijem da su i pravoslavci i anglikanci i ini jednako debiloidni, samo kaj nemam kontakta s njima)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oPyU448iv7k#t=181s <- kum je pretjero :)
<Bot-mrma> Sam ti pricao kak sam, zeni za ljubav, odlucio krstiti se prije vjencanja ? I pop pocne galamiti na mene di sam do sad :) Naravno, dandanas nisam krsten, vjencan sam uprkos tome u crkvi, i cijela zupanija zna da mislim da je pop pas jer sam to dovoljno glasno nekoliko puta rekao :)
<hbogner> Mmike, maaalooo
<Bot-mrma> Nego, kaj pricamo o crkvi i tom,ti kao da se zenis ovaj vikend :)
<Mmike> veli frend, sad
<Mmike> da mu crkva slala svaki mjesec uplatnice za pastoralni centar
<Mmike> ili neki drek
<obruT> pise u horoskopu da je sljedeci vikend vrlo los za vjecanja
<Mmike> i lik to cuvao sve, i onda im dao kovertu s time kad se preselio u kucu pa su ovi dosli krstit kucu :)
<obruT> gledala baba u tarot, isto...
<Mmike> kao, debela koverta, veli da su bas se fino razveselili, al' nisu otvorili kod njega doma :)
<Mmike> obruT, horoskop ne radi
<Mmike> obruT, al' gvinejski sismisi s podrezanim krilima iz mezopotamskih propuha i kahlica sa hladnim znojem iscijedjenim iz rucnika klikca kad se tukao s minotaruom
<Mmike> e, to, stari moj
<Mmike> to je prava stvar!
<Mmike> s/klikca/klicka :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v_pl9Gxov0
<Mmike> megalol :)
<jelly> to je neka prehistorijska zivotinja?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak nemas posla sa njma nece te ni gnjaviti kao ovi jehovi svewdoci
<SilverSpace> jutarnji Service Temporarily Unavailable
<Mmike> doctor doctor, each time i drink tee somethink stabs me in the eye. - take out the spoon.
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgmql242TI8
<hbogner> ha h aha
<ivoks> opet
<ivoks> A colleague of mine, xxxxxhad reached out to you in recent months and I just wanted to follow up to see if now might be a better time to explore opportunities with us? I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have about working at Google.
<Mmike> I, kaj cekas? :)
<hbogner> da ponude bolju platu :D
<Mmike> mene sam ovi porno-bajrami zovu
<ivoks> ovo im je vec 4. put u godinu dana
<hbogner> bajrami?
<Mmike> a ti svi pornomajstsori
<Mmike> stalno me pitaju kak mi je kolko para kaj ovoono
<Mmike> preko sluzbenog maila :)
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> nemrem rec nit da bi mozda razmislio :)
<ivoks> ja sam googlu jednom odgovorio prek @c.c maila
<ivoks> pa su mi drugi put poslali na @grad.hr :)
<Bot-NitkoToNeRaz> "hi , Mario, jebes kaj? Wanna work with us , you can FAP for free" :)
<hbogner> lol Bot-NitkoToNeRaz 
<Mmike> jedino me deviantart zvao od ovih 'normalnih' firmi
<Mmike> al' to isto na preporuku, ovi bas bi da im ja tam krpam sranja
<Mmike> a ja bi programirao, nebi krpao :)
<jelly> a gle, oni su teska produkcija, to je uvijek krpanje
<hbogner> Mmike, ak ti krpanje stavlja hranu na stol, onda krpaj :D
 * jelly ionako i na deviantartu isto gleda pornjavu, samo crtanu
<jelly> pardon, "artistic nudity"
 * Mmike gleda jellyja u cudu :)
<Mmike> jelly, show us some URLs
<jelly> ne hvala
<hbogner> Mmike, jelly voli hentai :D
<jelly> hbogner: necu sad svima objasnjavati koji specificni kink ;-)
<jelly> a i nemam linkove na polsu, doma su. kao.
<hbogner> je da sad kao nema syncane bokmarke :D
<obruT> jel gledo tko avengerse ? jel se isplati ic u kino ? :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim u cemu je ovdje problem ? http://www.jutarnji.hr/za-pola-sata-s-manekenkom-iz-kataloga-naplacivali-6-000-kuna/1029728/
<jelly> obruT: svi ih hvale 
 * jelly isto jos nije gledao
<jelly> SilverSpace: nisu placali porez
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) porez uvijek dode glave 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, je isto ko onog parketara jucer sto mu drzava duguje lovu za poslove
<SilverSpace> hbogner: taj parketar je znao u kakav se poso uvlaci
<SilverSpace> bez brige
<hbogner> SilverSpace, znm samo ono sto su rekli jucer na tv
<obruT> treba prostituciju legalizirat i to je to...
<lulz87> SilverSpace: problem je jer smo mi zemlja katolika i morala
<lulz87> i domoljublja
<hbogner> obruT, kaj planiras otvorit javnu kucu, pa dok se posao ne uhoda radit sam?
<SilverSpace> obruT: i podjeliti nam bonove od 600kn
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> ali kradja svoje zemlje je ok
<SilverSpace> lulz87: do te zapovjedi nisu dosli jer su nepismeni (ne kradi)
<obruT> jao, nemoj spominjat vjeru i moral i hrvatsku u istoj recenici
<obruT> najjaci su mi veliki hrvati katolici, znam ih dosta iz svog kraja
<SilverSpace> obruT: cast izuzecima :)
<lulz87> pa da, primjera radi
<lulz87> srbin je domoljub, ne krade tolko svoju zemlju
<lulz87> a mi smo se prodali svima
<lulz87> radje ce zivjet pod sankcijama i biti svoj
<lulz87> dok nasi drze bibliju u jednoj ruci, a u drugoj pokradene pare
<ivoks> pricate gluposti :)
<hbogner> lulz87, tu grijesis, pare se drze u bibliji
<ivoks> kradja je najmanji problem
<hbogner> bar moja baka tako drzi :D
<lulz87> di je problem
<ivoks> ako imas 100kn, pa od 100kn napravis 1000kn i sebi uzmes 100kn, nitko ti nece nista reci, jer si drugima osigurao 800 novih kuna
<ivoks> medjutim, glupost...
<ivoks> kad imas 100kn, pa od 100kn napravis -1000kn i sebi uzmes 10kn, onda svi zaborave da si sjebo 1090kn i jebu te zbog 10kn
<ivoks> glupost i neodgovornost je najveci problem naseg drustva
<lulz87> lako krast onima koji imaju i koji su na pozicijama
<ivoks> korupcija postoji svuda
<lulz87> postoji
<lulz87> ali se dobivaju smrtne kazne za rad protiv zemlje
<ivoks> i to nema veze s korupcijom
<lulz87> fala bogu da ima
<lulz87> nitko nema muda tamo
<lulz87> krast
<lulz87> a ovdje kad te brane 3 odvjetnika pro bono
<lulz87> i smiejs se svima
<ivoks> kad ti kazem da se svuda krade
<ivoks> u americi korupcija, po nekim procjenama, odnosi 30+% BDP-a
<ivoks> ali to nije problem, jer im BDP raste
<ivoks> i svi stalno idu naprijed
<ivoks> ne najbrze moguce, ali idu
<ivoks> kod nas BDP stagnira ili pada
<ivoks> onda ti je korupcija problem... bar se tako cini
<ivoks> nitko se ne pita zasto budale donose odluke zbog kojih BDP stagnira
<jelly> treba legalizirat kurvanje i travu, i kupit porez
<lulz87> nebudu jer to nije morlano
<lulz87> u skladu sa hrvatima
<lulz87> mi se ne kurvamo i ne drogiramo, to je doktrina franje tudjmana
<lulz87> samo obitelj i domoljublje
<ivoks> oni koji krive tudjmana za sve lose u ovoj zemlji isti su kao i oni koji krive SDP/partiju
<ivoks> koliko, 12 godina? je proslo otkako je covjek umro
<lulz87> evo, citam masu komentara, kazu da sdp lose vodi
<ivoks> i jos uvijek ti je kriv sto se ti nisi primio posla? :)
<lulz87> sta su oni tocno zajebali?
<hbogner> roditelji vode djete u kino, klinac 1-4 razred osnovne, gledaju titane ili koji je vec film, scene ubijanja, krv leti na sve strane, padaju djelovi tjela, roditelji se normalno ponasaju, scena di se frajer i zenska ljube, roditelji djetetu pokrivaju oci
<lulz87> pa nije proslo ni dovoljno vremena
<jelly> lulz87: koliko tocno vremena treba proci? 12? 20? 50 godina?
<hbogner> znaci ubijanje je ok, ljubljenje nije
<jelly> za 50 godina ces vec imati u crom jobu sljedeci rat
<jelly> sto bi rekao balasevic, krivi smo mi
<lulz87> pa ovi su imali 16 godina pa nisu kurca napravili
<lulz87> pa nemoj ni zapocet pravi posao za manje od 2-3 godine
<lulz87> nama treba netko da ce nas vodit jer smo preglupi da se sami vodimo
<SilverSpace> ha glupost
<ivoks> pricas gluposti, opet :)
<ivoks> 87. si godiste?
<ivoks> za sve smo si sami krivi, kao sto smo za sve i sami zasluzni
<ivoks> promjena politickog i ekonomskog uredjenja se ne desava preko noci
<SilverSpace> nama treba policijska drzava kao sto je amerika
<SilverSpace> vladavina zakona
<ivoks> policijska drzava :)
<ivoks> jesi bio u americi?
<lulz87> cek
<lulz87> kazes da smo si sami krivi
<lulz87> i zasto da onda sami sebe vodimo
<ivoks> ak mislis na nikarakgvu, da, policijska drzava :)
<lulz87> ako smo opet sami sebi krivi
<ivoks> lulz87: jer to tako ide
<ivoks> lulz87: uvijek sam sebe vodis
<ivoks> jel imas psa?
<lulz87> koje je onda rjesenje
<ivoks> kad pas slobodno trci, stane u govno, pojede neko smece i sl
<obruT> evo, prvi problem nase zemlje: umjesto da rade, ljudi ircaju :P
<ivoks> ali isto tako trci kamo zeli i najsretniji je
<SilverSpace> obruT: take je :)
<ivoks> kada ga gazda primi za povodac, mozda nece jesti govna
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nego sto je nego policijska
<ivoks> al nece ni ici kamo zeli... nece ni znati da ide u zivodernicu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne bih rekao
<SilverSpace> drzava sa najvise kvadrata zatvora po stanovniku
<ivoks> to je drzava sa najvise useljenika
<ivoks> ljudi koji se privikavaju na drugaciji odnos vrijednosti
<lulz87> i dalje nevidim rjesenje
<lulz87> nisu dobri lijevi, ni desni, ni sami sebi, ni drugi da naas vode
<ivoks> ako ces gledati da vidis rjesenje, nagledat ces se
<SilverSpace> ne vidis zato kaj gledas samo na sebe
<ivoks> ne postoji *rjesenje*
<Mmike> nemojte se, ljudi, zenit
<Mmike> tj, zenite se
<Mmike> al' ne organizirajte svadbe
<Mmike> to je za popizdit
<Mmike> radije fino rostilj veliki napravite za uzvanike
<Mmike> bez protokolarnih sranja
<ivoks> jedina rjesenja koja su postojala su bila 'rjesenje zidovskog pitanja', 'pa sovjetsko rjesenje poljoprivrednog pitanja', itd
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<hbogner> Mmike, tak moja planira
<ivoks> sva ta rjesenja su odnijela milijune zivota
<Mmike> hbogner, slava joj!
<Mmike> mislim,l kaj bi faillo
<hbogner> festa za ekipu, na plazi negdje, more/rijeka
<Mmike> da dodju svi sad ti koji dolaze
<Mmike> plus jos 100 ljudi
<Mmike> na neku livadu
<ivoks> radis za svoje interese i bok
<Mmike> di ce se okrenut 5-6 janjaca i 6-7 odojaka
<ivoks> pri tom ne radis protiv nikoga drugoga, ako bas ne moras
<hbogner> Mmike, planira festu za ekipu, i veceru za starce, kasnije
<hbogner> Mmike, a janjetine i odojaka abr imamo
<hbogner> njezin djed ima ovce, a moj svinje :D
<Mmike> je-be-no! :)
<Mmike> svaka cast! :)
<Mmike> btw, hbogner , pa nisam znao da si ti tu tak isto? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, valjda nagodinu
<Mmike> hbogner, bravo bravo :)
<lulz87> ivoks: zasto mirando pita eu za dopustenje promjena zakona?
<hbogner> Mmike, ima jos jedna opcija, brod/jedrilica za uzu ekipu pa festat 
<lulz87> kakve veze ima eu sa nama
<ivoks> kak nema
<ivoks> jesmo potpisali ugovor
<lulz87> pa onda oni odlucuju a ne mi sami
<ivoks> jesmo
<lulz87> a velis mi da pricam glupsoti kad kazem da je bolje da drugi odlucuju
<lulz87> pa mi smo takav primjer
<ivoks> joj, koji klinac
<ivoks> vrtis se u krug
<ivoks> ko pas kad si naganja rep
<lulz87> ne kuzim
<ivoks> pa jesmo donijeli odluku da pristupimo eu?
<ivoks> jesmo li?
<lulz87> pa onda vecima drzi moje misljenje
<lulz87> zele da eu odlucuje (drugi) umejsto nas
<ivoks> jel netko drugi odlucuje za teksas?
<ivoks> jel netko drugi odlucuje za tvoju ulicu?
<lulz87> da
<ivoks> pa onda, kaj te muci?
<ivoks> uvijek ce netko drugi donositi odluke
<ivoks> nikad ti neces donositi odluke
<ivoks> i tebi ce to uvijek biti netko drugi, sve dok to ne budes ti
<ivoks> da nije EU, onda bi *oni*, HDZ/SDP, donosio odluke
<ivoks> opet ne bi ti
<ivoks> i kaj te sad muci
<lulz87> kako amerima nitko ne odlucuje osim njih samih kad im vojnici nesto sjebu
<lulz87> kolko njihovih generala je u hagu
<ivoks> pitaj prosjecnog amera tko odlucuje :)
<lulz87> pa prosjecnog amera boli kita, jer mi je dobro sa svojim prosjecnim poslom
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> prosjecnog amera vise brine ekologija nego tebe
<ivoks> prosjecnog amera vise brinu ljudska prava nego tebe
<ivoks> prosjecnog amera vise brine otapanje ledenjaka nego tebe
<ivoks> znas kak oni klasificiraju aute?
<ivoks> hibrid i ostali
<ivoks> kod nas si 'papak' ak vozis hibrid
<ivoks> kod njih je to prestiz
<ivoks> oni prsovjeduju danima/mjesecima radi nacina na koji kapitalizam funkcionira
<ivoks> ti bas i ne, jel tak
<ivoks> pa pitaj takvog amera, tko odlucuje za njega
<ivoks> politicari se odricu karijere zbog otapanja ledenjaka
<ivoks> tko bi to kod nas napravio?
<ivoks> najmanje respekta prema amerima imaju ljudi koji ameriku nisu vidjeli
<obruT> bojim se ja da ti nisi upoznao prosjecnog amera
<ivoks> uglavnom :)
<obruT> ja sam putovao posvuda i uglavnom nisam upoznavao prosjecnu ekipu tamo
<ivoks> ne, na filmovima su pravi primjeri :)
<obruT> sumnjam da se i druzis (vecinom) s prosjecnim hrvatima
<ivoks> ajde definiraj prosjecnog hrvata
<ivoks> ili amerikanca
<ivoks> ako se takvo sto uopce moze definirati
<ivoks> sad ce lulz uletit 'prosjecni hrvat je nezaposlen' :)
<lulz87> ja hrvate djelim na zadrte i normalne
<lulz87> zardti su oni koji jos misle da je 91 i stalno spominju te gluposti
<SilverSpace> ja na zdrave i bolesne hrvate
<ivoks> a oni koji misle da je '45.?
<ivoks> ili oni koji misle da je 2000.?
<SilverSpace> lulz87: opet krivo 
<SilverSpace> lulz87: normalni su oni kaj spominju 41
<SilverSpace> joj koji krepilci rade u ovome btnetu
<SilverSpace> kazem dobar dan trebao bi vas smpt da namjestim postu 
<SilverSpace> kaze baba posaljite mi dobis da ste nas korisnik
<lulz87> svi oni koji spominju razne godine su zadrti
<SilverSpace> lulz87: da bi mogao u buducnos trebas znati svoju povijest
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, ovaj iskon
<ivoks> jelly: i promjena vlasnika linije...
<lulz87> ivoks: meni velis dok kazem da netko drugi treba odlucivat umjesto nas da pricam gluposti, a sami smo odabrali eu, zelis rec da su svi onda glupani?
<SilverSpace> nismo je sami odabrali 
<lulz87> kako ne, bio je referendum
<SilverSpace> to je priroda stvari kao i odrastanje
<SilverSpace> neminovnost
<SilverSpace> referendum je samo jedan dio odrastanja
<ivoks> pa sami smo odabrali
<ivoks> nije nas nitko forsirao
<ivoks> mogli smo reci ne i snositi posljedice svoje odluke
<ivoks> kao sto cemo i sad snositi posljedice svoje odluke
<lulz87> pa znaci da zelimo da nas drugi vode jer smo sami nesposobni
<ivoks> kaj se uzrujavas oko toga
<ivoks> politicka unija europe je neminovna
<lulz87> pa vodimo sami od 90, pa vidi na sta lici
<ivoks> pa gledam
<ivoks> i vidim kako, za razliku od prije 20ak godina, sada imamo mogucnosti za puno toga
<ivoks> ljudi jos uvijek cekaju da im netko drugi nesto servira, a vise nismo u takvom uredjenju
<ivoks> gledam svog oca kako je svoju firmu povecao 5x otkako smo izasli iz juge; do tad su mu prijetili zatvorom jer je isao raditi na svoju ruku
<ivoks> iz moje perspektive, puno je bolje... imamo mogucnosti, a to je sve sto ja zelim
<ivoks> mnogi zele da im netko drugi da nesto; ja to ne zelim, zelim samo mogucnost
<SilverSpace> yep yep
<ivoks> nije idelano, ali je puno bolje nego prije 20 godina
<SilverSpace> i najezim se kad mi kazu da je bilo bolje u jugi 
<SilverSpace> i jos kad to kazu balavci od 20godina
<ivoks> prividno je bilo bolje, jer je drzava zaradjivala
<ivoks> danas drzava ne zaradjuje
<ivoks> nego ubire porez
<Mmike> ja se ne slazem s tobom, ivoks
<Mmike> nije nam puno bolje
<Mmike> nekolicini je bolje, maloj nekolicini
<ivoks> 15:53 < ivoks> iz moje perspektive, puno je bolje... 
<Mmike> ok, bolje je jer imamo bolje kompjutere pa je veci gust s njima :)
<Mmike> al generalno gledano, losije je, puno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to losije puno
<ivoks> losije je ekipi koja nikad nije mislila svojom glavom
<SilverSpace> ??
<Mmike> vidi kol'ko je nezaposlenih?
<ivoks> i takvi su vecina
<Mmike> ne slazem se
<Bot-rnda> ima tko account na marvinu ? :) 
<Mmike> misle oni svojom glavom
<Mmike> samo neznaju bolje
<Mmike> zar ih zato treba odjebat?
<ivoks> ne, tko je to rekao
<Mmike> nitko, sam razglasavam :)
<Mmike> da nebi bilo  :)
<Mmike> npr, kamensko, i radnice kamenskog
<Mmike> dal' su one mogle mislit svojom glavom?
<Mmike> zene radile svoj posao
<Mmike> 40 godina
<Mmike> i sad su na cesti
<Mmike> da, ima ekipe koja su lijencine i koji samo njurgaju i seru kak ne valja ovo ne valja ono
<Mmike> al' nismo svi stvoreni da budemo poduzetnici
<Mmike> uopce, bit poduzetnik je u kurcu
<ivoks> i sad pazi kaj cu ti reci
<ivoks> te zene iz kamenskog
<ivoks> one koje sad doma sjede i placu jer imaju 60 godina, kaj da ti velim, koji kurac placu
<ivoks> ima onih koje su propast firme dozivjele kao 'propast firme', ne 'moju propast'
<ivoks> i nastavile su dalje, bore se i drukaju
<ivoks> a ovi koji placu, pa, jebiga, placite...
<ivoks> i u jugi se ostajalo bez posla
<SilverSpace> ko i ovi iz brackog kamena
<Mmike> ali, to je njena propasst
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> kaj ona moze sad?
<Mmike> kak nije?
<ivoks> to je samo propast firme
<Mmike> kakve opcije ona ima?
<ivoks> koji kurac ljudi kod nas misle da kad jednom dobijes otkaz, mozes se samo ubit
<ivoks> pa nisu oni firma
<Mmike> kak nisu? :)
<ivoks> nisu
<Mmike> mislim, jel' imaju opcija nekih?
<lulz87> ivoks: o cemu ti pricas
<SilverSpace> njih 600 je prodalo dionice i sad bi opet bili vlasnici tog istog
<lulz87> pa pogledaj industriju
<Bot-rnda> nda, lako je reci, treba se boriti .. nije to IT pa da jos ima kruha za zaraditi , kaj bu jedna svelja ili rezac kamena, nema ni jedne firme koja ih treba .. 
<lulz87> znaci za zavrsim srednju npr. strohjarsku
<lulz87> i to je bransa o cemu se vidim
<lulz87> a posla nema
<ivoks> lulz87: ja sam zavrsio gradjevinu
<ivoks> i kaj sad
<lulz87> sta bi trebo, dignut kredit od 10 000 000e da kupim stroj
<Mmike> 100 ljjudi je ostalo bez posla zato kaj je netko zakljucio da ce vise zaradit ak (serem sad) bandicu da zemljiste kamenskog da ovaj tamo sagradi fontanu za pisanje neg ak tvornica tamo nastavi proizvodid obleku
<ivoks> hocu sjest, blejat i cekat da se trziste oporavi?
<Mmike> kaj to nije u kurcu?
<ivoks> Mmike: to je u kurcu, ali ne govorim o tome; sigurno da ima takvih slucajeva
<Bot-rnda> Problem je sto kao otpusten radnik nit imas kredibilitet za dici kredit i nastaviti sam, nitiimas para za preskolovanje, niti imas para za jesti. 
<Mmike> pola ih je takvih!
<Mmike> ili bar dobra trecina
<lulz87> pa bas to
<Mmike> velim, kakve opcije ima ta baba iz kamenskog?
<lulz87> i onda kazu nisi se rudio
<Mmike> koja je 40 godina radila u kamenskom?
<Mmike> di ona moze ic radit?
<lulz87> vidi na sta lici rijeka
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> jao...
<Mmike> di?
<Mmike> kaj?
<lulz87> 10 000 manje ljudi nego prije 10g
<lulz87> industrije nema
<Mmike> daj mi pokazi, mozda ja fakat ne vidim
<ivoks> kod mene je zena jedna dolazila cistiti kucu
<lulz87> svi samo ekonomisti
<ivoks> odradila bi 7 kuca u tjedan dana
<Bot-rnda> ima opciju da se ubije, da ne bude djeci na teret, ako cemo pravo. Jer ju nitko nece preskolovati u racunovodju (umetni kaj mislis da vrijedi kao zanimanje)
<ivoks> zaradjivala je vise nego dok je radila u tvrtki
<ivoks> a bavila se IT-om!
<Mmike> ok, malo ti je glup primjer :)
<ivoks> zasto je glup?
<Mmike> 100 zena iz kamenskog da ode cistit kuce :)
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> kome?
<ivoks> pa ne moraju sve
<Mmike> bogatunima po sestinama? :)
<ivoks> kaj sad ti zelis, da svakoj kazem kaj da ide radit?
<Mmike> neke nek odu bit blagajnice :)
<Mmike> ne, neg ti velim da je sustav u kurcu
<Mmike> a ti velis da nije
<ivoks> ja velim da nije
<Mmike> i da su ljudi lijeni, ili u najbolju ruku jadni
<Mmike> jer si nece posla nac
<lulz87> ma nisu svi lijeni
<Mmike> kao, posla ima
<Mmike> a nema ga
<lulz87> posla nema
<ivoks> :)
<Bot-rnda> ivoks: meni su u novo kupljenom stanu 4 zene dosle prvi tjedan da pitaju jel trebamo da tko cisti, masa nezaposlenih je takva da nemres kurcem mrdnut da zaradis ako nisi vec sad obrazovan za to-nekaj, manalaca ima koliko hoces i nema posla. A svi koji vele da ima posla ,ali se nikom ne da raditi nek mi pokazu 3 radna mjesta za NKV 
<lulz87> a te spike stvori si ga ne prolaze kod strojara
<Bot-rnda> nda, ja ivoksu pricam, a na ignoru sam mu :)
<ivoks> evo ti primjer mog buraza
<Mmike> moj stari, recimo, ima 63 godine, ima jos 2 godine do penzije
<Mmike> ima 12k placu
<Mmike> moze sutra otkaz dobit
<lulz87> jer da si nesto stvorim mi treba kredit kog mi nitko ziv nece dat
<Mmike> i imat ce 3.5k kn penzije
<hbogner> vrijeme je za droge :D
<Mmike> ima jos godinu dana da otplati kredit
<ivoks> nis... znate kaj
<Mmike> kaj ak ostane bez posla?
<Mmike> di ce si on poso nac?
<Mmike> a pazi, inzinjer elektrotehnike
<Mmike> pol hrvatske premrezio, 90tih
<ivoks> vi fino sjednite, kukajte i mislite kak da vam bude bolje
<Mmike> tehnologije s kojima on barata se vise ne koriste 
<Mmike> nitko ga nece poslat na usavrsavanje jer mu se ne isplati
<Mmike> i moj stari moze sam se nadat da nece dobit otkaz prije penzije
<Bot-rnda> cuj njega, pa ne kukamo mi za sebe, svi tu vise-manje nisu gladni :) 
<Mmike> jer onda nema pravo na penziju :)
<lulz87> pa dobru ti placu ima stari
<lulz87> cudno da mu nisu smanjili jer je star
<Mmike> lulz87, ima, jebacku, u S&Tju radi. al' moze sutra dobit otkaz
<Mmike> onak, ljudi od tamo samo odlaze
<Mmike> svaka 3 mjeseca - cistka
<lulz87> ivoks: da te pitam, sada velis imamo puno mogucnosti, a posla nema
<lulz87> pa sta nije bolje da ima puno posla, a nikakve mogucnosti
<Mmike> lulz87, pa, i ne bas
<Mmike> tj, ovisi
<Mmike> mogucnosti nema
<Mmike> ima za sacicu njih, za vecinu, nema
<Mmike> da, pola ih nezna razmisljat
<Mmike> al' dal' je to njihov bed?
<Mmike> ja se slazem, ja cu se pobrinut za sebe
<Mmike> i u principu me boli kurac za druge (ok, ne bas, al' generalno) - al', to NIJE dobro
<ivoks> dodje mi prvi lik na interview
<ivoks> ja bi tu i tu placu
<ivoks> pitam ja, jesi ikad radio na linuxu
<ivoks> nikad
<ivoks> al on bi placu onak... jebacku
<ivoks> pozdrav
<ivoks> dodje drugi, vrlo slicno
<ivoks> dodje treci... ekipa sanja brodove i jahte
<Mmike> da, covjek ima troskove zivota i nemre ispod toga
<ivoks> dodje cetvrti
<ivoks> povrtanik iz kanade
<ivoks> isto ima troskove zivota
<Mmike> i vjerojatno neku ustedjevinu
<ivoks> i kaze 'ja hocu uciti, koliko das, das'
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> iznenadio bi se
<Mmike> mah, ti pricas o izoliranim slucajevima
<ivoks> uci, i placa mu raste
<Mmike> a ne vidis veliku sliku
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> ja kad sam pred 3 godine dobio otkaz trazio sam bilo koji posao
<ivoks> ja ti govorim o slucajevima iz svog zivota
<Mmike> pisao bih i PHP kod za 2k mjesecno
<Mmike> jer je 2k kn bolje od 0k kn
<lulz87> ivoks: pa 99% firmi ne povecava placu ako radnik napreduje
<Mmike> iako mi to 1/3 kredita
<lulz87> reko mi stari
<Mmike> al' bilo kaj
<ivoks> drugi lik, isto povratnik iz kanade, radi za 0kn tokom ljeta
<lulz87> kako se napocetku dobovorist tako ti i bude
<Mmike> al' da imam 60 godina
<Mmike> i da ostanem bez posla
<Mmike> kaj onda?
<lulz87> zajebi ti exponencinalni rast
<lulz87> jer poslodavac zna da ga ceka ostalih 1000 radnika koji nemaju za kruh
<lulz87> pogotovo ova fora za 1600kn
<lulz87> poslodavci su kenjali da ima fale iskusni radnici
<lulz87> a gle cuda, svi se grabaju za radnika od 1600kn
<lulz87> odjednom isustvo nije bitno
<Mmike> naravno :)
<Mmike> sustav ne valja
<lulz87> nikako
<Mmike> al' ne sad tu ovaj nas sustav
<ivoks> jel vi decki radite sta ili samo tipkate? :)
<Mmike> ili onaj vanjski sustav
<Mmike> ili neki drugi sustav
<lulz87> ivoks: ja studiram jos malo
<Mmike> ivoks meni se indexi rekreiraju, to traje :)
<lulz87> i nisam zadovoljam
<lulz87> trebo sam pravo upisat :D
<Mmike> koncept novca je u kurcu
<lulz87> jer od strojarstva nema kruha u hrv
<Mmike> tj, koncept zarade
<lulz87> sve su sjebali
<ivoks> meni dobro[tm]
<Bot-rnda> koncept zarade, bravo Mmike
<lulz87> prije 20godina bio bi cjenjen kao doktor
<Mmike> da ja, zato kaj sam pametniji, zaradim vise od tebe, zato kaj ti nisi pametniji (pametniji, snalazljiviji, kako god)
<ivoks> lulz87: ne bi
<lulz87> ha ha, bi bi :D
<ivoks> lulz87: prije 20 godina dobio bi istu placu kao i cistacica
<Mmike> jer isto tak mogu uzet letvu i mlatnut te, i uzet sve kaj imas
<Bot-rnda> Mmike: da je to samo do sposobnosti, na zalost znacajnu ulogu ima i "a ciji si ti" 
<Mmike> samo kaj je ovo 'na finjaka'
<lulz87> pa veli mi stari, potraznaj inzenjera danas i prije 20 godina
<ivoks> lulz87: ako ti padas na price 'doktor ovo ono, al nedamo novce', onda super
<ivoks> lulz87: dodji radit kod mene, ja cu ti tepat svaki dan
<lulz87> kazem ti 10 000 manje ljudi u rijeci
<lulz87> jer nema industrije
<Mmike> mah, pricekajmo da grcka propadne :)
<ivoks> pa industrija je preselila u kinu
<lulz87> mrtvo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a tek spanjolska :)
<lulz87> ivoks: nebi rekao
<lulz87> ima jedna firma u rijeci elcon geretbau
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nece dok grcka stoji
<lulz87> radi za SVABE
<lulz87> cnc/nc
<lulz87> samo to
<lulz87> radi za bosh/leicu i slicne
<lulz87> kazu da smo bolji od svaba i jeftinij
<ivoks> onda, kaj se ne trgas za posao tamo?
<lulz87> kinez se ne isplati zbog troskova broda
<ivoks> vidis da se ima gdje raditi
<lulz87> ivoks: problem je da je sve zauzeto
<ivoks> jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj
<lulz87> duga lista cekanja :D
<ivoks> nije to komunizam
<lulz87> za praksu trebas pola godine se najavit
<ivoks> ako zelis posao, pokazi da znas
<ivoks> istakni se
<SilverSpace> lulz87: prije 20g si imao dobru vezu
<ivoks> nece ti tata dati radno mjesto
<ivoks> odi, volontiraj
<ivoks> pokazi se
<lulz87> pa cek, zivimo u divljem kapitalizmi i da volontiram
<lulz87> nebi bas reko
<lulz87> ajde da je komunizam
<lulz87> radne akcije i slicno
<ivoks> ne bi?
<lulz87> ovaj sustav ne stima
<ivoks> pa dobro, onda placi
<ivoks> ja sam volontirao dvije godine kao student
<lulz87> jel ti pomoglo?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> danas imam placu vecu od naseg premijera
<ivoks> imam kontakte s ljudima iz najvecih firmi na svijetu
<lulz87> a cime se bavis konkretno
<ivoks> a volonitrao sam prije manje od 10 godina
<ivoks> imam dvije firme
<ivoks> hoces dalje?
<ivoks> 8 mjeseci zivim na plazi
<ivoks> seratori koji nece volontirat, pa... nemojte
<ivoks> ne vidite siru sliku
<lulz87> gle, drugo je volontiranje da naucis nesto
<lulz87> primjera radi
<lulz87> kod stare mi rade
<ivoks> samo zato i ides volontirat
<lulz87> cure za onih 1600kn mjesecno
<ivoks> da naucis nesto
<lulz87> i znas kakvo su isustvo dovili
<ivoks> ja sam volontirao za 250kn mjesecno
<lulz87> po cijeli dan lijepe jebene slicice na fasciklu
<lulz87> super ce im to znacit u zivotu
<lulz87> nisam za protiv znanja i rada besplatno, ali da imas koristi kasnije od toga
<lulz87> a ne da te izrabljuju
<Bot-rnda> lulz87: to je samo da dobiju stambilj u knjizicu, ako su pametne, lagat ce u zivotopisu da su pomagale teleskop Hubble 2 slagati
<ivoks> ja sam prvih par mjeseci volontiranja isao okolo i objasnjavao da je maksimizirani word isti kao i onaj koji nije preko cijelog ekrana
<ivoks> tako sam poceo
<ivoks> onda sam otisao sefu i rekao
<ivoks> 'znam raditi na unixu, dajte mi da otvaram korisnicke racune'
<lulz87> ali nisi mi rekao cime se konkretno bavis
<ivoks> fino to upakiras u 'necete morati vi'
<ivoks> nije bitno cime se bavim
<ivoks> svuda je isto
<ivoks> ako se sam ne boris za sebe, zasto mislis da ce netko drugi
<jelly> ivoks: [promjena vlasnika] kaj jos to niste rijesili?
<hbogner> ajde pocnite vise djelovat droge jedne spore, aaaaaa
<Mmike> ivoks, kak ti naopacke gledas, nemrem vjerovat :)
<Mmike> 'ima posla u kini' :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/AASYSF
<ivoks> jelly: ne; nitko mi ne odgovara :)
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si s tastaturom napravio?
<jelly> jebo ih
<ivoks> di sam ja rekao da ima posla u kini?
<ivoks> Mmike: narucit cu novu
<jelly> ivoks: s kim si se dopisivao, sa bizprijava?
<jelly> zadnje
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ovu sam razbio... zanimalo me sto ima unutra :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ne pomaze nikakva droga na ovom kanalu :D
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kak tipkas sad? :)
<ivoks> jelly: bizprijava
<ivoks> Mmike: sad sam u zagrebu
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ali pomaze ona u tabletama, samo treba pocet djelovat
<ivoks> Mmike: dodjoh radi konfe, a ovdje imam stroj
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fakat
<ivoks> i da... meni se ekipa jos uvijek smije zbog drugog posla koji sam pokrenuo
<ivoks> :)
<jaizza> helloo
<ivoks> to je taj nas mentalitet
<ivoks> neces zaradit preko noci, pa si budala
<Mmike> kuzis ti kaj ti pricas? :)
<jaizza> pa na ircu ima još živih
<Mmike> ti si se snasao
<ivoks> ne :)
<Mmike> i svi drugi si kreteni, jelda? :)
<ivoks> kaj sam se snasao?
<ivoks> nisam rekao da su drugi kreteni
<ivoks> vec da imaju krivo razmisljanje
<ivoks> mogu krenuti od mog buraza
<Bot-rnda> gle, jajca :)
<Bot-rnda> woohooo: )
<jaizza> gle, netko me vidi
<jaizza> woohoo!
<jaizza> :D
<Mmike> cek cek, nisam pratio za buraza
 * Mmike reads backlog
<Bot-rnda> Nda, jos ne znaju da si zensko i DBA , i linuxas 
<jaizza> he he he
<ivoks> buraz
<ivoks> ponudio mu posao
<Mmike> jaizza, nemrem ti rec da mi je (konacno!) super fotka tvoja na FBu jer bi me muz tvoj ubio, valjda :)
<Bot-rnda> Sad ce se povampiriti :)
<ivoks> ovo ono, krecemo, nece bit ne znam koliko love, ali ces nauciti nesto
<Bot-rnda> Mmike: ne beri brigu, za sta su tu prijatelji, bum mu ja c/p
<ivoks> to je bilo prije 3 godine
<ivoks> odbio je
<ivoks> 3 godine sanjao snove
<ivoks> otisao studirati u kanadu
<ivoks> vratio se i sad volontira za neku drugu agenciju
<Mmike> kaj je studirao, btw?
<ivoks> jer je skuzio da nekako mora poceti
<ivoks> management u turizmu
<ivoks> on je htio odmah sefovat
<ivoks> nije htio sjedit na plazi i rentat kajake
<ivoks> i eto... 3 godine poslije, sjedi u uredu i dodaje spajalice
<ivoks> mislim... brijac... i takvih je na tone
<ivoks> takav je i lulz87 :)
<lulz87> cuj, mene turizam ne zanima
<lulz87> moj poziv je strojarstvo
<lulz87> zelim nesto stvarat
<Bot-rnda> ja bi htio graditi hidroelektrane
<lulz87> proizvodit
<Bot-rnda> lulz87: volim te <3
<ivoks> kaj si ti mutav lulz87 ?
<lulz87> znam sta aludiras
<lulz87> ali jebiga
<ivoks> ja ti dajem primjere, ne govorim da se ti trebas baviti ITom ili turizmom
<Mmike> ivoks, jest, guba ti je primjer
<Mmike> al' veli,m to je vrlo izolirani slucaj, a ne pravilo
<lulz87> pa nisi mi rekao cime se konkretno bavis
<Mmike> pravilo su tetke u kamenskom
<Mmike> i 101oj drugoj firmi kod nas i u svijetu
<Mmike> koje su osle ukurac
<Mmike> zato sto je netko htio zaraditi jos vise
<jaizza> niš napuštam vas
<Bot-rnda> pravilo su tetke u kamenskom! najebes, i nemres ga izvadit iz  guzice jer ga nemas kam stavit
<Bot-rnda> :mahmah: jaizza
<jaizza> do sutra 
<ivoks> lulz87: na #ubuntu-hr sam jer se bavim poljodjelstvom
<Bot-rnda> ja sam na ovom kanalu jer nema veze s informatikom veci dio vremena
<Bot-rnda> rekavsi to, odo i ja
<lulz87> ne kuzim sta ti ja zelim rec, zelim se baviti u bransi bilo cime, nema posla, a nemos sam uspjet jer ti nitko nece dati ogromat kredit za masine
<Mmike> lulz87, cek malo, kol'ko ti imas godina?
<ivoks> naravno da ti nitko nece dati kredit za masine :)
<ivoks> pa ne mozes sa 25 godina imati tvornicu, jebte
<Mmike> mislim, mozes
<Mmike> al' to je izuzetno tesko :)
<ivoks> mozes, ak si rimac :)
<ivoks> i tata ti guli za tvoje dobro :D
<lulz87> ali ni nemos radit u tvornici jer ih nema :D
<Mmike> al' ak imas fakat 25 godina (nemam pojma kolk' imas godina) onda ne kukas kak je u kurcu
<Mmike> tj, kukas
<Mmike> jer je u kurcu
<Mmike> al' za to vrijeme radis
<ivoks> pa no
<Mmike> prodajes sendvice ak treba
<ivoks> al on nece to
<ivoks> on hoce radit u tvornici
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> odmah
<ivoks> sad
<ivoks> i nece volontirat
<Mmike> pa u biti neznamo kaj on radi
<Mmike> ja isto nebi volontiro
<Mmike> nema fakin sanse
<Mmike> za koji kurac da volontiram?
<Mmike> da nesto naucim?
<Mmike> smijesno :)
<lulz87> ma brijete
<Mmike> a ne brijemo
<lulz87> govoris sav posao u kini
<Mmike> mlad si i ne seri nego radi
<lulz87> rodjak u svedskoj
<Mmike> da, jadno je
<lulz87> zavrisi srednju
<Mmike> da, svijet je u kurcu
<Mmike> da sustav ne valja
<lulz87> odma dobi posao u struci
<lulz87> i stan
<Mmike> al' to ti fakat nije izgovor
<Mmike> da, i to ti isto nije izgovorf
<lulz87> da se makne od roditelja
<Mmike> da, njima je bolje nego nama
<Mmike> da, mi smo jadni, fakat, jesmo
<ivoks> i sad mozes plakat
<lulz87> za koga oni proizvode ako je sve u kini
<Mmike> al' i to ti nije izgovor
<ivoks> ili mozes nesto napravit
<Mmike> kakve to ima veze? idi si nadji posla
<ivoks> uvijek mozes naci nesto
<lulz87> pa mogu, svercam tripove :D
<ivoks> da sam se rodio u SAD-u, za ovo sto sad radim, dobio bi barem milju na godinu
<ivoks> dolara
<ivoks> er... kuna :)
<ivoks> al nisam, pa je pola milje dosta :)
<ivoks> zato sto sam tu, jeftiniji sam od amera
<ivoks> isto ko i Mmike :)
<Mmike> lulz87, jel? cek cek
<Mmike> pa, ja radim ovo pretezno jer mi zanimljivo
<ivoks> i da se zaradit
<Mmike> placa je ok, al' sam ok, nist posebno
<ivoks> i meni je zanimljivo
<ivoks> i moram poslat odbijenicu googlu :)
<Mmike> al' sam naucio 1011101 stvar u godinu dana
<Mmike> stvari koje nisam znao iako se od uvijek bavim kompjuterima
<Mmike> al' samo k'o programer
<Mmike> a sad sistemasim, i to hard-core, i fakat, eto
<ivoks> vipu dolazi s3
<ivoks> Mmike: sad se postavi u poziciju studenta
<Mmike> i tak mi je narasla cijena
<ivoks> Mmike: koji nema nikakve reference
<Mmike> jer ima malo programera koji znaju sistmasit, i malo sistemaca koji znaju programirat
<Mmike> ivoks, a jebiga, mic po mic
<ivoks> Mmike: njemu je volontiranje jedini put do takvih referenci
<Mmike> ja sam noci provodio na srcu
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> ima puteva jos raznih
<ivoks> moze doprinijeti nekom open source projektu
<ivoks> evo ti ideja
<ivoks> lulz87: strojarstvo, jel
<ivoks> lulz87: eto, nadji neki open source projekt iz te branse
<Mmike> moze doc radit kod mene, ja cu ga naucit i sve, nemrem mu dat vise ok 4k kune placu, jer, nemam, al' naucit cu ga cuda
<ivoks> lulz87: doprinesi
<dodobas> njemci imaju najkompetitivnju studenteku zajednicu
<dodobas> u smislu doprinosa OS projektima
<ivoks> lulz87: ako si dobar, dobije posao u roku 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> lulz87: i to za stranu firmu
<ivoks> lulz87: dakle, placa, minimalno 40.000dolara godisnje
<hbogner> Mmike, ak sjebem faks dolazim ja tebi radit ak me primas :D
<dodobas> jer im je to jedini nacin da se istaknu na trzistu
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> to se tak radi
<ivoks> moras ti prvo nesto dati, da bi te netko primijetio
<ivoks> a da to davanje nije mahanje diplomom
<dodobas> kako se ja svadjam s curom oko toga...
<Mmike> hbogner, znaci, dolazis :) :) :)
<ivoks> Novi Samsung Galaxy SIII!
<ivoks> Možete ga kupiti na Vip prodajnim mjestima tijekom lipnja.
<ivoks> Rezervirati ga možete već danas.
 * Mmike nema diplomu
<Mmike> nikakvu
<ivoks> nemam ni ja :)
<dodobas> faks je duzan da te nauci, ali ne i pripremi za trziste...
 * Mmike ima srednju zavrsenu, i to gimnaziju!
<dodobas> Kupus je duzan
<ivoks> ja bar imam SSS :D
<ivoks> i RHCE :D
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<ivoks> iz 200... pf... 2005.?
<dodobas> ja imam diplomu... ali ko da nemam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, imam i ja SSS, pise u nekom kuferu da imam srednu strucnu spremu :)
<ivoks> ljuti me ovaj vip
<ivoks> reklamiraju tu savrsenu tarifu, a ja ne mogu preci na nju
<ivoks> lulz87: ok, dosta cmizdrenja i pocni grist
<ivoks> ;)
<lulz87> ma ok decki, ne cmizdrim ja tako puno, samo nisam zadovoljan stanjem u zemlji
<lulz87> pogotovo industrijom
<civija> tu se netko zali da nema posla za strojare a moja firma treba strojare? :)
<obruT> ja bi rado polozio za MCSE, ali sam slab u minesweeperu :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: malo bicikliras :)
<ivoks> lulz87: nitko nije zadovoljan; nadam se da dan kada ce svi biti zadovoljni niti nece doci
<ivoks> lulz87: to ce znaciti da se nitko vise nece boriti za bolje
<ivoks> lulz87: eto, civija zaposljava :)
 * Mmike se opce ne slaze s ivoksom :)
<Mmike> s/opce/opet
<ivoks> i to je super
<Mmike> slazem se jedino da mladi ljudi fakat nemaju sto kukat
<ivoks> da smo svi isti, svi bi se zenili tvojom curom :D
<Mmike> idi, brate, poduzmi nesto, mlad si, nisi bolestan
<ivoks> pa kad cemo popiti zadnji put, dok si slobodan?
<ivoks> eto, u tome se slazemo :)
<Mmike> ivoks, cini se da necemo :/
<ivoks> kaj se veceras zenis?
<Mmike> ne, u subotu
<ivoks> pa di je subota jos
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> zenit ces se i ti :)
<ivoks> jos stignes do vegasa i pred elvisom, s nekom trecom :)
<Mmike> jednom :)
<obruT> jadan mmike :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> samo zbog poreza :P
<ivoks> dodobas: to ide mene?
<dodobas> anno
<civija> Mmike: sad u subotu? :)
<ivoks> anno?
<dodobas> da
<ivoks> ak je netko platio poreza ove godine, pa jeb... to sam ja :)
<dodobas> ide tebe, prepoznao si se :)
<ivoks> prije dvije godine nisam imao prometa koliko sad imam poreza :)
<civija> ivoks: je li ti zaposljavas? :)
<Mmike> civija, da, zakaj, kaj, di sta? :)
<ivoks> civija: ovisi...
<civija> Mmike: nista, ja sam u iducu :)
<dodobas> civija: odbij...
<dodobas> ja sam se dogovorio s ivoks, prvo doktoriram, onda me on zaposli na plazi :)
<civija> ivoks: ne primas ljude koji ne voze forda ili ? :)
<dodobas> da okrecem suncobrane
<ivoks> hahaha
<civija> dodobas: pa ne natjecemo se onda za istu poziciju
<Mmike> civija, oooooooooooooooooooooo :)
<SilverSpace> tko je onda za tri tjedna na redu :)
<dodobas> civija: to ti mislis :P
<civija> hehe
<dodobas> dugacka je ljestvica kod njega...
<ivoks> postavim vam ja kviz pitanja, pa da vidimo tko sta zna
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hm i ti volontere trazis :)
<civija> i ko bude ima vise odgovora dobija posao?
<Mmike> ahahaa
<Mmike> pazi ovo
<Mmike> reklame na jubitou
<Mmike> 'cloud virus protection - protect your data in cloud'
<Mmike> :) lol
<ivoks> :)
<dodobas> civija: pa jednostavno je... imas 3 đokera.. pitaj google, nazovi sluzbu za korisnike i čitaj man stranicu
<Mmike> kaspersky
<ivoks> trenutno ne trazim aktivno nove ljude
<dodobas> i svako je pitanje eliminacijsko )
<ivoks> nedavno sam zaposlio covjeka i za sad je ok
<ivoks> novi ljudi dolaze u obzir ako sa sobom dovedu neke projekte ili ako u medjuvremenu uleti nesto novo :)
<civija> pih
<civija> kakva je to firma u koju treba nesto donositi?
<civija> ja iz firme uvijek odnosim stvari
<civija> npr. kemijske olovke, miseve, tipkovnice, ...
<ivoks> e...
<ivoks> google organizirao party na UDS-u
<ivoks> koji uzas
<ivoks> sve sam cekao da nesto stvai fotke... i evo ih
<ivoks> http://cdn.benjaminkerensa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/chuckdoescircus.jpg
<ivoks> http://ftbeowulf.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/circus-photo-op.jpg
<ivoks> http://ftbeowulf.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/circus-blue-bunny1.jpg?w=300&h=225
<ivoks> kak lose, jao
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images2/heatmapbirthdays1.jpg
<ivoks> seks po zimi
<ivoks> treba vidjeti statistiku prodaje kondoma
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kladim se da je obrnuto proporcionalna
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj ti zaposljavas ljude?
<Mmike> da ti donosu nove projekte, ili? :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NGT4vph0sU&feature=fvwrel
<ivoks> Mmike: kao sto rekoh, meni trenutno ne treba, ali ako netko hoce i ima neki projekt koji bi pokrio dio place... zakaj ne
<ivoks> Mmike: kak ti ide C&C?
<Mmike> on hold
<Mmike> nemrem i to i poso i svadba
<Mmike> iako, mogo bi malo sam poklikat
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si ti level?
<ivoks> 12
<ivoks> stedim za izradu nove baze
<Mmike> ja naklikao za 9.02
<Mmike> upravo
<ivoks> 12.05 baza
<ivoks> 9.46 obrana
<ivoks> 12.71 napad
<ivoks> jesi razvio firehawk?
<ivoks> ajde pusti svadbu, to mozes svaku subotu
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> moj savez je odlucio napasti prema sredini
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/leap-motion-protiv-kinecta/116138.aspx
<SilverSpace> bome dobra stvar
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj pred monitorom malo izgledas ko ludak masuci rukama
<Mmike> ivoks, sad sam skuzio da nismo isti svemir :)
<Mmike> tj, svijet
<Mmike> ili koji kufer
<ivoks> world, da
<hbogner> o hebote, sad me zove frajer da bi on reklame na stranicu pa da bi od toga zaradjivao, i da mu otvorim jos par stranica ap da reklame stavi i na njihđ
<hbogner> njemu je to jednostavno, stavit reklamu na stranicu i lova samo stize
<hbogner> nemora se nista radit
<hbogner> i kaj reci na to
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imam i ja takvih bedaka
<Mmike> hbogner, posalji ga ivoksu, ak propadne, posalji ga meni :)
<hbogner> ma lako ja to njemu sve slozim, ali on ocekuje zaradu na tome
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/debakl-facebooka-na-burzi-vrijednost-pala-za-dodatnih-73-posto/616450.aspx
<Mmike> jos malo pa cemo i fb dionice kupit
<Mmike> milinica :0
<SilverSpace> firme koja propada
<hbogner> lol, 73 vs. 7.3
<SilverSpace> jah 900 kB/s ide skidanje
<ivoks> FIFA je odobrila je Kosovu igranje prijateljskih utakmica pod njezinim grbom
<ivoks> kojim grbom? :)
<ivoks> ubuntu one dodaje paypal
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> super
<SilverSpace> fuck pet paketa cekam 
<SilverSpace> od toga dva su mi samo potrebna drugo su pizdarje
<budz0r> ide ko sutra na DORS-e, osim ivoksa :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ides na koncert :D
<budz0r> SilverSpace: svakako!
<hbogner> BotaniCar, idem ja
<hbogner> budz0r,
<hbogner> autocomplete me zeznuo
<budz0r> ode nam server :)
<SilverSpace> zakaj pukla veza
<budz0r> carnet nekaj cacka
<SilverSpace> aa 
<hbogner> nego kad smo vec kod dors/cluc
<hbogner> nema nikakve obavijesti na stranici o tome
<BotaniCar> ljuti me tuntor, pucaju programi :(
<BotaniCar> *znam* da me netko spomenuo (crven tab) , krenem skrolat' gore, i on baci error i quitta
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> joj, SilverSpace , svaki put kad te vidim, sjetim se da jos imas moju bocu rakije kao taoca, a ja ti pare dugujem :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da jos je tu kod mene
<SilverSpace> i od MmikeT isto
<SilverSpace> ishlapit ce
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ja zabunom
<SilverSpace> evo jos jedne minijature http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pc-50-dolara-iz-via/116140.aspx
<hbogner> ciljao sam na buda ali je tebe prvog autocompletalo
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> fax je imao nadogradnje
<ivoks> zaboravio sam napomenuti i udruzi
<ivoks> nisam ocekivao da ce i gateway biti dole
<SilverSpace> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<BotaniCar> do bijesa i zubi koji rastu, ne sjecam se kad sam radio ista nakon posla osim obavljnja kucanskih poslova i do-ranog-jutra smirivanja malca
<BotaniCar> DI JE TA RAKIJA !
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ti volis svasta probati, si se poigral s http://www.backtrack-linux.org/? 
<lulz87> nije los backtrack
<BotaniCar> 'nije losh' ,kao  'znam ja bolje' ? 
<BotaniCar> Samo daj link :)
<lulz87> ovisi za sta treba
<lulz87> meni je super kad trebam provjeriti wep zastitu susjeda
<lulz87> a koristim xp radi faxa
<lulz87> dobar je za penetraciju sistema, ima raznih programcica instaliranih
<BotaniCar> Znam kaj radi, i kak :) napisao si 'nije losh', pretpostavljam da znas i za prikladniju distru ? 
<lulz87> niti ne :) mislim da je ta najbolja
<BotaniCar> Ako cu ikad raditi penetration testing distru , zvati ce se 'Durex' 
<lulz87> tako bi nazvo neprobojnu distru
<BotaniCar> :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-23
<ivoks> lulz87: evo ti primjer kako se i ovi ne razlikuju od onih :) http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/tvrtka-grca-dugovima-a-novi-si-direktor-prvo-narucio-limuzinu-clanak-412714
<ivoks> a nije prosla ni godina dana :)
<Mmike> n
<Mmike> j
<ivoks> no krasno...
<ivoks> nemrem ni sustav instalirati
<ivoks> usb stick sam, naravno, ostavio na murteru
<ivoks> a cd ne radi kak treba
<Mmike> Muke po Ubuntuu? :)
<ivoks> ma nemam laptop
<ivoks> pa sam nasao hp mini
<ivoks> a on nema cdrom
<ivoks> a ja nemam usb stick
<ivoks> a konfa pocinje za pol sata
<ivoks> i sad imam 11.10 cd u vanjskoj cdrom jedinici, a cini se kako je cd ogreban
<ivoks> kako sporo...
<ivoks> ovi vanjski cdi su najgluplji izum
<Mmike> nasao hp mini, kupio hp mini?
<Mmike> jel' valja sto?
<Mmike> moja curka ima acera, i ok je
<ivoks> ma prije dvije godine
<Mmike> doduse, ima windowse gore, al' ubuntu netbook stari je radio full ok gore
<Mmike> ivoks, sto ti koristis za konfiguriranje/odrzavanje firewalla
<jaizza> 'jutro
<Mmike> ohoho :)
<jaizza> mmike :-)
<jaizza> netko mi je ukrao nick :-(
<jaizza> to ti je tak kad prestaneš ircat
<Mmike> tja, na ovoj mrezi, nije cudno :)
<jaizza> dobila sam novi komp, juèer sam ga napokon osposobila za rad
<jaizza> tak da æu nestat na par minuta dok ne presložim monitore, kablovinje i ostalo
<jelly-home> Mmike: vim!
<Mmike> jelly-home, :P
<jaizza> vim as in ai for windows?
<Mmike> u kontekstu: iptables-save > flo && vim flo && iptables-restore < flo && rm flo 
<Mmike> ? :)
<jaizza> *vi
<jaizza> mrzim novu tipkovnicu
<jaizza> idem se selit
<BabaLui> zene koje same kabliraju i prekabliravaju <3
<BabaLui> Ne nam zakaj, ali odmah pomislim na jedan odonih baustelskih kalendara
<BabaLui> jutro, junacine, junci i junakinje
<Mmike> kak smrdi cigareta rano ujutro
<Mmike> zena je doma, i pusi, nisam naviko :)
<Mmike> zakaj mi se prozori trgaju?
<Mmike> prebacim se na drugi desktop i imam dio chata u terminalu
<BabaLui> Spusti rolete i uzivaj u dimu 
<BabaLui> "[09:07] <Mmike> zena je doma, i pusi, nisam naviko :)" i dalje razmisljam o pirelli kalendarima
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne baš, nego svoja skripta
<Mmike> jelly-home, nda, to i ja radim
<Mmike> tj, to i mi imamo
<Mmike> al' gledam dal' ima nesto
<Mmike> a da nije ufw ili shorewall
<jaizza> eto me opet
<Mmike> ne kuzim one mysqltuner/primer sugestije
<Mmike> i jos manje kuzim debile admine koji to slijepo slijede
<Mmike> kaze, imas 98% connection usage, povecaj
<Mmike> i majstor udupla
<Mmike> i stroj umre
<Mmike> ma nemoj mi rec!
<jaizza> he he he
<BotaniTrtmrt> DBA nadrkavanja, nebitno ! Bitno da u dnevniku rada pise da si taj dan radio ko sivonja
<Mmike> da, nekad se cini k'o da postoje naznake da kuzim ivoksa
<Mmike> 'bitno da ja radim, to sto radim sranja, ha jebiga, trudim se'
<Mmike> odo srat, da oprostite :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> :) Nda, a kad ja tak nekaj napisem popusim ignore :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> Ajde Mmike, ne zaboravi kremicu 
<jaizza> kaj  vi vodite dnevnike rada? 
<jaizza> èek, mmiketa nema veæ pola sata?
<jelly-home> radi
<BotaniTrtmrt> 'radi' :)
<jaizza> lako se to da provjeriti
<jaizza> radi li ili ne ;-)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: nitko me ne tjera, ali mi se to pokazalo kao najbolji odgovor kad me traze nekaj, ja velim da necu stici iducih N jedinica vremena, pa me pitaju zakaj :) Eto, pa citaj :)
<jaizza> a?
<BotaniTrtmrt> Aknem ti ga :) 
<jaizza> aj se prebavi na skype na private, ovo je katastrofièno
<BotaniTrtmrt> Znas da sam egzibicionista ! :) 
<jelly-home> jaizza: tvoje čvrčke izgledaju chudno, kao da imaš iso8859-2 umjesto UTF-8
<BotaniTrtmrt> ^^
<jelly-home> "chvrchke"
<BotaniTrtmrt> Priznaj da nitko nikad nije nazvao tvoje 'zenske atribute' cvrckama :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> ( . )( . )
<jelly-home> ti atributi se ne vide prek irca, BotaniTrtmrt il jaizza meni sve isto
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly-home: vidis da haluciniram Pirelli kalendare od jutra, nema mi pomochi :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> customeri koriste google translate :)
<jelly-home> uf imam jedan super kalendar na polsu donio kolega
<BotaniTrtmrt> zna netko napamet di mi se logiraju poruke 'mail' naredbe ? /var/log/messages (CentOS)? 
<jaizza> ja sam se navikla na skype
<jelly-home> BotaniTrtmrt: poruke? poslane?
<jaizza> nisam sigurna želim li se privikavati na ovo.. ne znam kak bih to nazvala
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly-home: da
<jaizza> osim windozama :D
<jelly-home> e, sad je ž okej
<jelly-home> BotaniTrtmrt: maillog
<jaizza> ti vrapca sve mi crni
<jaizza> otvara prozore bezveze
<jaizza> od jelly dobivam èudnovato znakovlje
<jelly-home> BotaniTrtmrt: (i kaj god centos ima za catch all, možda i je messages al tamo ima još hrpu toga)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly-home: i pitam zato kaj imam 400 kandidata za grepanje :) Ak nish, valjda bu u syslogu :)
<jelly-home> jaizza: tvoje je čudnovato, moje je izvrstno: ćušpajz, đuveč & žlahtina
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: moram se s jelly-home sloziti, njegove 'rvacke znake vidim kak treba, tvoje ne 
<jaizza> <jelly-home> jaizza: tvoje je čudnovato, moje je izvrstno: ćušpajz, đuveč & žlahtina
<jaizza> ovo je dovoljno iritirajuce da odustanem od ovog :(
<BotaniTrtmrt>   i pocnes RH znakove mijenjati onima bez kvacica ? Nda, lakse je tako 
<BotaniTrtmrt> [10:15] <jaizza> od jelly dobivam èudnovato znakovlje
<jaizza> je pa ja se mogu prebaciti na c ic 
<jaizza> ali i dalje ne vidim jelly-a
<BotaniTrtmrt> na cice ? 
<jaizza> :(
<jaizza> c i c!
<jaizza> c c s z d dz i sl
<ivoks> Å¡
<ivoks> ś
<ivoks> ź
<ivoks> ž
<ivoks> ż
<ivoks> ç
<jaizza> ivoks me ocito ne zeli tu
<ivoks> :-)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: ti si jos na onom portabl kvircu ? Pise na wiki da podrzava unicode, ali ne pise kak se setira :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> ivoks je sretan kaj je slozil tipkovnicu tak da ne pishe samo 'gggggggggggggggggggggggg' ;)
<jaizza> meni su odnjeli moju bez slova :-(
<jaizza> sad su mi uvaljali HPovu
<jaizza> ima tipke ko na laptopu
<jaizza> le fuj
<BotaniTrtmrt> imam i ja takvu, ako nish drugo, bar nema mali enter i 'ž' iznad :)
<jaizza> em su zbitije, dam si nekaj odstranit ako nisu za djeliæ milimetra manje tipke nego na dellu, em su niske, em su osjetljive na dodir ko kakvo žensko
<BotaniTrtmrt> 'dam si nekaj odstranit' , kaj i muz cita ovo , pa se grebemo za liposukciju ? :)
<jaizza> bot želiš li reæi da mi treba?
<BotaniTrtmrt> elim ti reaei da ti to nikad ne bi tako rekao ! 
<jaizza> nimalo suptilno
<jaizza> bot ali posto postoji potreba za nekakvim govorenjem, jasno se iscitava tvoje misljenje
<jaizza> bemumisamaloga od kad nisam tipkala sa c i c
<jaizza> tek sad vidim koliko mi je nedostajalo
<jaizza> ubrzalio mi se tipkanje za 30%
<BotaniTrtmrt> jasno se iscitava sto bi ti zeljela procitati, buduci je tome tako, da istjeramo stvar na cistac: trebas li liposukciju ? Uvijek sam te percipirao kao dzepnu veneru ( od 1.75m) 
<jaizza> treba meni visemjesecna dijeta s kombinacijom teretane opet
<jaizza> a bit æe i to
<BotaniTrtmrt> ae :)
<jaizza> moram priznat da se losije osjecam od kad ne idem u teretanu
<BotaniTrtmrt> Siguran sam da je tako i vlasniku teretane, em jedna guza manje, em para manje 
<jaizza> ha 
<jaizza> s druge strane
<jaizza> moja "guza" potjera gro teretanera pa je ipak vise na gubitku samnom u istoj
<jaizza> bot
<jaizza> jesmo li sami?
<jelly-home> ful ste sami.
<jaizza> TO!
<jaizza> nikak ga dobit na samo
<jaizza> prestrasno nesto
 * Mmike sends chatlog to mr. bencek
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: pa nisi ti kriva kaj frajer ima teretanu u tako skucenom prostoru, niti si kriva kaj je pol bildera gay, a pol su narcisi i oce samo svoju guzu vidit :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: drzim tvoj internet za jaja, posalji i rezem :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> *grizem :)
<jaizza> mmike sam se ti prijeti
<BotaniTrtmrt> nadam se da nitko iz Canonicala ne cita logove ovog kanala, smanjit ce Ivoksu placu :)
<Mmike> ili mu ju povecati kad vidi s kakvim se budalama druzi :)
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniTrtmrt> Da, 'eto ti baja, jos soma dolara, za strpljivost' :)
 * jaizza no full
 * BotaniTrtmrt instalira Windowse XP :) Oh ,joy :)
<jaizza> i nitko se ne upeca
<jaizza> drats
 * BotaniTrtmrt posalje nekog da napuni jaizza
<BotaniTrtmrt> Prejebeno, napokon uploadam iso u hosting centar, instaliram te XPe , i nemam mreze/slike, ocu staviti integracijske komponente, i veli mi "e,al trebas SP2" :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> A da bi ovo za kaj mi XP treba delalo , ne smijem imati vise od SP1 :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> A zadnji put sam si govorio kak sam glup kaj instaliram u vmWareu, pa konvertiram za Hyper-v
<BotaniTrtmrt> psmtr
<obruT> BotaniTrtmrt: kak to mislis da su pol teretanera narcisi
<obruT> svi su
<jaizza> da well.. ja sam sad na win 7, bijesni diskovi, 4GB RAMa... doduše, treba mu 97% resursa da bi se digli....
<obruT> jebote, ja idem na umjetnu stijenu u sklopu jedne teretane
<obruT> ta ekipa ne skida oci s ogledala
<jaizza> obrut /me no narcis
<obruT> niti sa svojih misica... ni u teretani ni u svlacionici
<obruT> prolazi dobar komad, svi muski iz penjaone gledaju komada, frajeri iz teretane gledaju svoje misice
<obruT> a da ne pricam o pederluku i golom presetavanju po svlacionici
<obruT> jaizza: ma znamo da ti nisi :)
<jaizza> obrut doduse ni ja se ne okrecem za zenskim komadima
<obruT> zato muske snimas :)
<jaizza> obrut pa zapravo ne
<jaizza> nisam nikad padala na izgled
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: bas si cudna 
<BotaniTrtmrt> obruT: nemam kaj dodat' 
<BotaniTrtmrt> ja bih silom prilika u teretani morao gledati komade, nemam dovoljno svojih misica za duze samorazgledanje :(
<jaizza> bot nemoj me povlacit za jezik :D
<Mmike> windowsi su jedino dobri za farcry, rfactor i to
<obruT> ekipi tamo ne trebaju misici za samorazgledavanje, doticni gledaju svoj spek u nadi da ce se pojaviti crtica koja ce ocrtavati misic
<Mmike> ne vidim svrhu za ista drugo :)
 * BotaniTrtmrt povuce jaizza za ono za kaj smije
<jaizza> bot :D
<jaizza> bot aj da ne raspirujemo maštu puku ;-)
<BotaniTrtmrt> zake ?
<BotaniTrtmrt> Nismo ih dosli uspavati
<jaizza> ah, znala sam da sam ti samo za zabavu
<jaizza> na plavom gost - peraè semafora
<jelly> wow, ntfs obriše datoteku od 11GB treuntno
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: tu si mi sam za zabavu, slomio bih Mmiketu ego da pocnem ikog drugog tu propitkivati o bazama ! :)
<jaizza> jelly Å¡to joj radi?
<jelly> pa, obriše
<jaizza> <jelly> pa, obriše
<jelly> da.
<jelly> :-)
<jaizza> reci cemo "obrlati"
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly: probaj na NTFS-u prekinuti kopiranje 11GB fajla u pol procesa , 'canceling' i 'calculating' mi je zadnji put trajalo duze nego da iskopiram do kraja i obrisem 
<jelly> BotaniTrtmrt: u njegovom GUI file manageru?
<BotaniTrtmrt> jesteda, hmm, kuzim 
<jaizza> GUI
<BotaniTrtmrt> Guzica U Izlogu, da jaizza
<jaizza> jesenti linuxase :D
<jelly> explorer je možda šugav, ali ntfs izgleda sasvim ok
<BotaniTrtmrt> u principu i je, dobro si mi rekao 
<jaizza> kako je dobro kad imaš AIX admine, mrežne admine, pa i win admine... pojavi se problem i samo proslijediš ;)
<jelly> kak je dobro kad nemaš AIX
<jelly> <G>
<jelly> netko na linkedin hoće da mu budem prijatelj, a nemam pojma tko je to :-|
<BotaniTrtmrt> budem ja , kog da dodam :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> Uff, imas mi predugo prezime :)
<jelly> "Krešo Žmak has indicated you are a Friend" /me se uopće ne sjeća tko je to
<BotaniTrtmrt> Nisam rasista, prezimenista sam :)
<jelly> da, a ima i digraf kojeg NITKO ne piše ispravno
<jelly> kao ni lj i nj
<jelly> Character: ǅ U+01C5
<jelly> Name: LATIN CAPITAL LETTER D WITH SMALL LETTER Z WITH CARON
<jaizza> jelly mogu ti ja biti ja prijateljica na linkedinu?
<jelly> pa ti to ukucaj na tastaturi
<jelly> jaizza: ne poznajemo se dovoljno dugo... možda si neki stalker tip
<BotaniTrtmrt> stalker = siljaste grudi ? 
<jaizza> jelly koliko dugo treba da se upoznamo?
<jaizza> jelly od kad ircas?
<ivoks> igustin: pustite malo zraka :-)
<jelly> jaizza: 1994 s prekidima
<jelly> BotaniTrtmrt: to je gaga tip
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly: nemrem te dodat, iako mogu napisati 'Dž' , ne znam ti mail , a linkedin inzistira :) Ako zelis, mogu te dodati na google+ , ali to vise nije to :)
<jaizza> well, me to :D
<jelly> BotaniTrtmrt: nemoj
<jelly> moram ionako promijeniti adresu na privatnu na gmailu, iz nekog razloga je ova s posla
<BotaniTrtmrt> :D jao, sad sam zagrizao , mogu te pokusati linkedin dodati, ako me netko predstavi , i guess what ? Ponudio mi je jaizza kao nekog tko zna nekog toko zna tebe :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> Taj linkedin je isto kupleraj-trachkucha :)
<jaizza> bot ha?
<jaizza> slusala sam AVICII: Levels
<jaizza> pa se malo zanjela
<jaizza> Oh, sometimes I get a good feeling, yeah
<jaizza> I get a feeling that I never never never knew I had before, no no
<jaizza> I get a good feeling, yeah
<jaizza> ima li zaintereiranih za pps o plavusama?
<obruT> wheeea ! :) http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/
 * jelly je mail admin i mrzi forwardushe
<jelly> osim ak su o urotama, alijenima i tako
<jaizza> jelly zato ljubazno pitam prije nego posaljem :P
<BotaniTrtmrt> Urote i forwardusha o (n)ali(j)enima ? :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly: trebao si na Mmikeovo momacko doci, bila je skupina sumnjivih nalijena :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> WTF i linkedin ! Ako si posten i napises da ne poznas jellya , kaze da odjebes, ako slazes da ste drugovi, veli +'nema problema, invitation sent' :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly: sad ti moram i pivo platit, nisam drug s ljudima s kojima nisam pio, a mrzim lagati .. 
<jelly> i neki zemljak sad
<jaizza> jelly nego, ti je uvijek bio isti nick? te na kojim serverima si boravio?
<jelly> svi navrli ko da se dijele bomboni
<BotaniTrtmrt> :D
<BotaniTrtmrt> MDMA bomboni, ili ovi za djecu ? Uzimam i jedne i druge, samo ce danja distribucija biti razlicita :)
<jelly> jaizza: da.  kako god da se zvala mreza koju je idolnet naslijedio.  alzo efnet i ove open-source (freenode, oftc)
<jaizza> baš sam uhvatila frenda da ga pitam jel to on na onoj fotki
<jaizza> ljudovi radit se mora
<BotaniTrtmrt> rekao bi da svi, izem nas dvoje, nekaj i rade :)
<jaizza> ja sam zemsko, meni ide multitasking
<Mmike> znao sam da ce se ovo desit
<jaizza> bot dakle, jedino ti ne radiš
<Mmike> bot je jos unio neki duh tu
<Mmike> al' dosla jaizza i sad njih dvoje opet tepaju jedno drugom
<jelly> etogana
<jaizza> mmike aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jaizza> teske rijeci padose
<jaizza> mmike samo reci rijec i odlazim
<jelly> bolje nek se on bavi svojom pornjavom 
 * jelly uspoređuje menije na dvije bliske lokacije u Grupi i gleda di ić jest
<jaizza> izmeðu èega biraš?
<jelly> lošeg i prosječnog :-|
<jaizza> pa èini se da je odabir oèit
<jelly> jaizza: između http://jebo.me/meni/1.pdf http://jebo.me/meni/2.pdf 
<jaizza> možda da promijeniš restaè
<jaizza> "jebo.me" ne zvuci obecavajuce
<jelly> a jel
<jelly> jebo.te je bilo neizvedivo
<jaizza> da, well, ne bih birala restach koji inzistira na sexu
<jaizza> pogotovo ako posluzuju janjetinu
<jaizza> ili lignje
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: prvo klikni, pa reci 'nisam za sex'
<jaizza> kleknem?
<jaizza> aaaaa kliknem
<jaizza> kliknem na sto?
<Mmike> Imal' tu netko iz njemacke?
<jaizza> sad mi je jedan alat na 64 bitnim windozama zasto zasto; i skuzim da su na 64 win aplicirali image za 32 bitne windoze pa je tako db2 klijent dosao sa 32itnom instalacijom - biseri
<jaizza> no sad sam modificirala bat file da ne gleda na 64 bitnu javu nego 32 bitnu i ovo proradilo
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> windows upgrade, i sad mi je titlebar i oni gumbici na njemu - smanjen
<jaizza> ja æu poludit, ne znam bih li se smijala ili plakala
<BotaniTrtmrt> kak postgres fino moze zaklat stroj, milina :) imam 4 upita koje su devovi pokrenuli i sad ne mogu raditi :) 
<jaizza> nazovem helpdesk da pitam ima li neki poseban razlog da su stavili 32bitnog klijenta na 64bitne windoze pa me blijedo slušal i rekal da pošaljem zahtjev na helpdesk s opisom problema
<jaizza> koji je maloprije dodjeljen meni
<jaizza> thimbs up
<BotaniTrtmrt> me likes 
<jaizza> *thumbs up
<BotaniTrtmrt> throw your drugs in the air ! 
<BotaniTrtmrt> mislim, hands
<SilverSpace> dan
<SeleS> Pozdrav svima
<jaizza> bot indeksiraj si baze ;-)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: helloo
<jaizza> SeleS: helloo
<SeleS> Bok :)
<SeleS> sec
<SeleS> Pozdrav ponovno :P
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: moje baze ne vole indexe, vacuum ili bilo sto takvo, one su kao 21godisnja zena ! samo da je drpanja i anarhije :)
<jaizza> i ja sam bila 21ogodišnja žemska jednom!
<BotaniTrtmrt> kad je to bilo ? :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i tebi hello :)
<SilverSpace> hebemti jeste se raspisali jutros
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike, si tu ? Trebam munin xperta :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> ocem dodati postgres pluginove muninu i dobijam greske poput : # postgres_bgwriter: # Junk printed to stderr
<SilverSpace> BotaniTrtmrt: mislis munjenog 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: lupio sam 'munin-node-configure --suggest'
<BotaniTrtmrt> SilverSpace: i to, tko bi me razuman slusao :)
<jaizza> bot pa prošle godine!
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: nekako sam si mislio da jos uvijek imas 21
<BotaniTrtmrt> ono, 'network freeze'
<ivoks> jelly: ovi tvoji se jos uvijek ne javljaju :-)
<jelly> bili kod "samoborskog kolodvora" i jeli fino: cobanac; pljeska sa sirom + restani; rebarca + restani; kelj varivo
<jaizza> bot: ah starim starim
<SilverSpace> jelly: di je to
<jaizza> i aj
<jaizza> ja
<jaizza> 'bem ti tastaturu
<SilverSpace> baci je kroz prozor :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: lazes, ako ti staris, onda starim i ja :( Take it back ! 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: u napasti sam
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pospremila sam staru (bez oznacenih slova) u ormar
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kad mi prekipi - vracam je
<jelly> SilverSpace: tresnjevka, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Restoran-Samoborskom-kolodvoru/153513998045923
<ivoks> pocet cu tvitat kak iskon sucks
<ivoks> pa ce mi se odmah javiti
<jaizza> bot: ok ok, nemoj me tuch opet
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :)
<ivoks> kao i zadnji pu :-)
<BotaniTrtmrt> ./touch jaizza
<jaizza> nobody touches me!
<BotaniTrtmrt> re-ealy, now :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> vai iz det ? 
<drj_cro> ivoks: vec pobjego sa dorsa? :)
<ivoks> ma nisam jos
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, e, i?
<BotaniTrtmrt> A,zato je tishina danas, svi CLUCate .)
<jaizza> or was it tortures? (think)
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: nemam ni error neki, ni nish ; kaj sad ?
<ivoks> cekam rucak hehe
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> bot dovedi si baze u red ;-)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: bezibretamo
<jaizza> mmike: oprosti Å¡to ti upadam u posao...
 * BotaniTrtmrt spanks jaizza
<jaizza> ;)
<Mmike> BotaniTrtmrt, pa, kaj ocekujes? :)
<Mmike> cek, telefon
<drj_cro> jaja olcan mi ovaj pijano na gugletu :))
<jaizza> mmike ochekuje da ce baza biti mlada i naivna i dati mu sto trazi
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: da sam si u stanju dovesti baze u red, zaposlili bi me u ban.. jednoj drugoj firmi :) Cuo sam da im DBA tamo ne da da ju touchaju :)
<jaizza> puta tri
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: pa ne znam kak da mu se umilim da skuzi da actualy imam postgres na toj masini, pa da da neki error tipa "dovedi si bazu u red" ili bilo kaj :9
<jaizza> bot: probaj utipkat "ne boj me se, necu ti nista" mozda upali
<BotaniTrtmrt> nije to DB2 , postgres ne govori 'rvacki :)
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! DORS u tijeku! :-)
<jelly> ivoks: fali | 
<jaizza> ivoks hypo?
<BotaniTrtmrt> osim toga, tko me vidi, ne vjeruje mi da necu nikaj od njega :) Sude me po mom klosarsko-iscrpljenom looku :)
<ivoks> da, fali
<ivoks> na mobitelu sam, pa mi se nije dalo ispravljati
<jaizza> bot: baza zna samo sto joj kazes
<jelly> onda daj opa (cupa)
<ivoks> jaizza: da
<Mmike> BotaniTrtmrt, pa nikak, pise ti tam sve
<Mmike> pored postgres plugina, kaj ti veli
<Mmike> ak ti nekaj fali, tam ce ti pisat
<Mmike> vjerojatno perlov dbi za postgres
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: to sam prvo provjeril 
<Mmike> kaj ti ispise
<Mmike> za postgres
<BotaniTrtmrt> probat cu rucno symlinkat pluginove, restartat node, telnetat na 4949 i fetchat sensor result .. 
<Mmike> zakaj?
<BotaniTrtmrt> erm, kaj mi napise za postgres ? tko ? 
<Mmike> probaj i reboot :)
<Mmike> pa --suggest
<Mmike> mora ti napisat nekaj
<Mmike> postgres_bgwriter          | no   | no                                     
<Mmike> postgres_cache_            | no   | no                                     
<Mmike> ja nemam postgres na stroju
<Mmike> pa mi javi to
<BotaniTrtmrt> postgres_bgwriter          | no   | no , a imam postgres
<BotaniTrtmrt> # The following plugins caused errors:
<BotaniTrtmrt> # postgres_bgwriter:
<BotaniTrtmrt> #       Junk printed to stderr
<Mmike> nebih reko bas
<Mmike> imas postgres iz paketa, ili?
<BotaniTrtmrt> a, kaj bi rek'o ? 
<SilverSpace> mater im pod prozorom sa narodnjacima
<BotaniTrtmrt> jest, repo verziju
<Mmike> mozda ti je an krivom portu
<Mmike> jer si imo 2 verzije, pa nesto
<SilverSpace> a nisam kupio krumpir
<BotaniTrtmrt> tcp        0      0 ::ffff:127.0.0.1:32903      ::ffff:127.0.0.1:5432       ESTABLISHED 702/java
<jelly> SilverSpace: odvrni maajku
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: ono je druga kanta bila
<SilverSpace> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x Composite Device
<SilverSpace> stigo 
<BotaniTrtmrt> SilverSpace: RP ? kaj ces sad s njim ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniTrtmrt: usb to serial
<jelly> ma stigao mu je usb-serial bridge za petljanje po routeru
<SilverSpace> BotaniTrtmrt: RPi se jos ceka
<jelly> taj rpi je ko Đekna
<jelly> ... a ka' će, ne zna se
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja platio 
<SilverSpace> sad cekam
<BotaniTrtmrt> hehe, Đekna, samo se sjeam da je neka krava bila u igri, i da mi nisu bili smijesni
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: imas jos kakvu ideju ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: platio sam ja i nigerijcima pa cekam da mi isplate te milijune :)
<jaizza> Bandic: park and ride! to!
<Mmike> BotaniTrtmrt, upali --debug
<Mmike> pa vidi kaj ti veli
<jaizza> Bandic nema ravnopravnijih ljudi od ravnopravnih :-))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> a mosh i pokrenut plugin iz /usr/share/di/je/vec/plugin autoconf
<Mmike> i vidjeti kaj ti veli
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: RS je ozbiljna firma
<Mmike> kakav fail
<Mmike> HP OfficeJet 4550 
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: DBI connect('dbname=template1','',...) failed: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist
<Mmike> na ubuntuu - klik -> klik -> radi
<BotaniTrtmrt>  at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/Munin/Plugin/Pgsql.pm line 377
<BotaniTrtmrt> Failed to connect to database: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist
<Mmike> na windowsima, ne radi
<Mmike> BotaniTrtmrt, kaj ti pise u /etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/miunin-node
<Mmike> tamo bi morao imati [pg_
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<jaizza> mmike kaj ej to nekaj chudno?
<Mmike> i unutra user mora biti postgres
<Mmike> jaizza, nije mi cudno, tuzno mi je
<jaizza> mmike eh
<jaizza> nakon tolikih godina..
<Mmike> i sad odem na HP stranice
<Mmike> i tamo ima 5 Officejet 4500 printera
<Mmike> koji je moj? :)
<Mmike> O LOL
<jelly> onaj pravi
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: opce nemam postgres sekciju tamo :) ima mysql, exim, cps , apt , vlan i postfix
<Mmike> dodaj, onda
<BotaniTrtmrt> imas ti neki centos iz kojeg mi mozes pejstat taj dio ? 
<BotaniTrtmrt> aha, nema mudrolije, samo app i user ? 
<Mmike> [postgres_*]
<Mmike> user postgres
<Mmike> env.PGUSER postgres
<Mmike> env.PGPORT 5432
<Mmike> eto, skida se 70 megabajta drivera za printer
<BotaniTrtmrt> Mmike: proradilo, pusa velika, mwa mwa, <3 , iks de 
<Mmike> eto :)
<Mmike> za poludit
<Mmike> jebali ju windowsi
<BotaniTrtmrt> sad 5 minuta sjedit na rukama dok ne apdejta grafiche :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> windowsi su sex, jebanje i bolje od toga
<SeleS> jel ide netko na dors ?
<jelly> pa netko valjda ide.
<obruT> idu dzabalebarosi i neradnici :)
<Mmike> what obruT said!
<jelly> iso bi da nisam zaboravio pitat firmu da mi plati
<jelly> ima par direktno korisnih stvari
<BotaniTrtmrt> iso bi, da mi firma ima para za picketanje oko besplatnog softvera :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> i , kad me ne bi kamenovali kad bi skuzili tko sam :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> mozda da dodjem s majcom 'nisam BotaniCar'
<jelly> ih, ima x omrazenijih od tebe
<jelly> BotaniTrtmrt: ak napravis dvije majice "nisam BotaniCar" mogu ja obuc jednu za zbunjivanje protivnika
<BotaniTrtmrt> jelly: a ni ti neides jer se bojis da ce mene kamenovati ? :) 
<SeleS> Hah :D
<SeleS> A jeste li ikada isli :?
<jaizza> bot zakaj bi tebe kamenovali?
<BotaniTrtmrt> SeleS: bio sam , samo jednom 
<SeleS> i kak si se proveo :)
<jelly> da, u davno vrijeme studentovanja
<jelly> dok jebilo besplatno
 * jelly ne voli predavati pred masama 
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: jer od svih likova koje ne vole, ni jedan nije tako iritantan kao ja (pitaj ivoksa) , a i zato kaj je kamenovanje opensource && free-as-in-free-rocks zabava za pauze 
<SeleS> lol :)
<jelly> cak ni kad su "mase" 15 bradatih linuxasa ukriz + igustin 
<BotaniTrtmrt> e,da , dobri dani dok je pricanje o besplatnim stvarima bilo - besplatno
<SeleS> a o cemu si imao predavanja :?
<SeleS> znaci sve se okrenulo komercijali :S
<BotaniTrtmrt> Jezi ga, SeleS, na zalost svi moramo placati racune i ponekad pojesti nesto masno
<jelly> naravno da se okrenulo komercijali, treba djeci vrtic i skolu placat
<SeleS> tocno :D
<SeleS> lol
<jelly> ili kupovati diablo 3 ko nema djecu
<SeleS> :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> joj, za tjedan dana bum znal jel mi mali upal u drzavni vrtic ! Ne znam dal' da se veselim ili ne 
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> nema džabe ni u stare babe
<jaizza> kaze kolega:
<jaizza> Ulažite u trbuh! To ulaganje daje brze i vidljive rezultate.  Ulaganje u glavu je dugoroèno i neizvjesno.
<BotaniTrtmrt> !!
<jelly> tu je već uloženo 20 kila previše
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: predlazem da pocnes ulagati u moj trbuh ;)
<BotaniTrtmrt> o jesenmu, mislio sam 'jelly' :) 
<jaizza> bot po pricama ti si rupa bez dna
<jaizza> bot pa nemam bas tak dobru placu
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: price nisu mi nanometar daleko od istine :) Imam rupu na dnu rupe :)
<jaizza> nego kaze doticni kolega i ovo:
<jaizza> evo još jednog bisera: Ko prvi djevojci - njegova djevojka.  Ko posljednji djevojci - njegova žena!
<SeleS> kolega bi ti mogao napisati neku knjigu mudrosti :)
<SeleS> bila bi bestseller ;)
<BotaniTrtmrt> ako vec i nije :) 
<jaizza> SeleS: ne potici ga
<jaizza> kolega je prava sveska - zna sve parole napamet
<SeleS> lol :D
<SeleS> samo tako naprijed ;)
<BotaniTrtmrt> jaizza: jel to onaj kaj zna sve parole ali cron lista s 'crontab -r ' ? :) 
<jaizza> bot ne
<jaizza> bot taj doticni me zaustavio onaj dan kad sam promijenila frizuru na hodniku i komentirao: "o nova frizura", na sto sam ja komentirala: "primjetio si? hvala. kolega (nebitno kak se zove) ne samo da nije primjetio nego kad su mu istaknuli da je nova uopce nijezamjetio razliku", na sto ce ovaj kolega sa 'crontab -r': "ah sto ces, tipicno musko"
<BotaniTrtmrt> o, lol
<BotaniTrtmrt> logiram se u bazu, nekaj radim, odvleku me na drugu stranu, vratim se i u postgresovom terminalu lupim 4x "yum search nijebitnokaj" i pizdim zakaj nikaj ne odgovara .. 
<jelly> ;
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja sam neki dan lupo: ssh remotestroj
<Mmike> jer sam rebootao djubre due to new kernel
<Mmike> i sad, cekam i lupam gore/enter/gore/enter/gore/enter
<Mmike> i ne skuzim da je stroj doso k sebi, i lupim gore/enter, i potrvrdim prijasnji reboot
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniTrtmrt> woohoo ! :) 
<BotaniTrtmrt> Checking for new repos for mirrors
<BotaniTrtmrt> There are 1 outstanding transactions to complete. Finishing the most recent one
<BotaniTrtmrt> The remaining transaction had 249 elements left to run
<BotaniTrtmrt> jebo ih centos
<Mmike> srecom, drugi haproxy je radio ok :) al' zdrkan neki stroj, dell neki stariji, buta se k'o uh
<BotaniTrtmrt> pardn my mention of rpm based distro
<jelly> ha, proxy
<BotaniCar> woo ! 
<BotaniCar> jos malo pa bu ko na idolnetu , ako dovucemo grmblja, selim se na #marijuana :)
<SilverSpace> zasto glupi UNetbootin nece raditi kod mene a nista ne ispise u terminalu
 * BotaniCar googla UNetbootin
<BotaniCar> *shrug*
<BotaniCar> bjezim od kerefeka koji rade od dreka ruzice :) kupil sam USB DVD przach i nosim to s sobom 
<BotaniCar> nek crkne skrtost
<SilverSpace> sad da vidim dal ce ovaj iz repozitorija raditi
<BotaniCar> kak sam blesav. o kak sam blesav , planiramo nadogradnju mrezne infrastrukture ( samo dio za interkonekciju servera) i napravim si crtez, isprekrizam ih i zakljucim da mi treba jos jedan 16portni gigabitni swich .. velim sam sebi 'odi zapali i razmisli', odem zapalim i razmislim i zakljucim da sam blesav. U deployment schemu sam stavio i virtualke koje su na *virtualnom* switchu i ne bu im 
<BotaniCar> puno pomoglo ni odmoglo na kaj je host zakvacen :)
<obruT> jao, danasnja tura na giro-u je jebacka...
<obruT> danas ce da se vidi tko je najvise droge pojeo
<BotaniCar> Nisam 
<jaizza> sam propustila sto?
<BotaniCar> giros, drogu, bicikle, virtualke, usb bootanja , ma chuda 
<BotaniCar> i Paranoida , undercover
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> paranoid jos uvijek paranoican
<jaizza> bot i ne vjerujem ti za gore navedeno
<SilverSpace> istinu govori
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel ti mislis doc po alkohol :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislim :( 
<SilverSpace> za Mmike znam da ne jel ne zna di mu je galva a di guzica
<BotaniCar> danas sam mislio i pivo pit, al mi zena rekla da teram doma, moram dete cuvat' dok ona bira haljinu za Mmikeove svatove :)
<Mmike> neznam
<BotaniCar> Jebi ga, za sve je Mmike kriv :)
<Mmike> do nedjelje, fakat neznam :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kuzis, totalno je nefer to s odjecom, kaj ne bi ja sad isao drkat i birat odijela, muski kupe jedno i dok ga ne predebljaju im je super, nemas razlog/izgovor ic razgledat druga (ako nisi modni gay .. macak)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ces imat' kravatu ili mashnu leptirushu ?
<SilverSpace> lol bas ga bi htio vidjeti sa leptirusom :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a mene ne zoveš
<jaizza> super
<BotaniCar> ja sam leptirusu imal, reko', da i to stavim na sebe, ne bum dva put :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ti mu nisi pare duzna :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ak si u dubravi uvijek si dobro dosla :)
<jaizza> bot pa nek mi posudi pa budem
<jaizza> SilverSpace: Sesvete?
<SilverSpace> oo pa blizu smo
<BotaniCar> jaizza: gdo bu tebi pare posudil, tebi bi ih dal (u hipotetskom slucaju da bum ikad imal kune f dzepu) ! 
<SilverSpace> ne posudujem pare to mi je isto ko da ih dam nitko ne vraca
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kak cu ti onda bit duzna??
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sva sreca pa jos zaradjujem dovoljno za zivot ;-)
<SilverSpace> ah ne bu dobro bemti kaj se dogada se me bivse zovu da bi na kavu 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: da su se opametile*
<jaizza> SilverSpace: da su se opametile?
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> onda nekaj trabju
<jaizza> nema treceg ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ili ih zanima dali sam se ja opametio
<jaizza> da, ak se nisu opametilo moglo bi i to bit ;)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jaizza> ok, bjeze mi slova
<SilverSpace> vis
<BotaniCar> mozda se samo zele ogrebati za kavu ?
<jaizza> mogla bih polako pakirati doma
<BotaniCar> 40 min prerano je za to :)
<SilverSpace> ja odoh van sa netjakom
<BotaniCar> ..bar meni
<jaizza> bot idem ranije danas
<jaizza> za.... 25 minuta
<BotaniCar> c c c , fakat sam fulal firmu :)
<jaizza> ha cuj
<jaizza> ovisi na koje radno mjesto bi pikiral
<jaizza> ne mogu svi kao ja
<BotaniCar> ja vec po ure buljim u : Transaction Test Succeeded
<BotaniCar> Running Transaction
<BotaniCar> I ne znam kache svrsit'
<jaizza> ;)
<jaizza> e to je najgore!!!
<jaizza> kad lezis i ne zna kad ce svrsit!
<jaizza> ovja kad sjedis!
<jaizza> omaklo mi se... posto pocesto radim od doma s laptopom na krevetu..
<BotaniCar> jasna stvar :) 
<ivoks> bah...
<ivoks> moram
<ivoks> idem do lenovo shopa
<ivoks> stat cu tamo i moliti ih da mi prodaju nesto :)
<ivoks> da vidim hoce li moci
<jaizza> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/536270_3679709904342_1022869932_33296715_238662413_n.jpg
<jaizza> ljudovi, napuštam vas
<jelly> .o/ 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/jesenice-bez-ebel-a--piestany-zaustavio-slovacki-savez--dornbirn-ulazi--innsbruck-trazi-glavnog-sponzora/1029997/
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> Liga će od sljedeće sezone biti neovisna, dakle, više neće biti pod izravnom ingerencijom Austrijskog hokejaškog saveza
<ivoks> 'Bio bih najsretniji da svima mogu 'dati' 2000 € plaću. Ali nije moguće.'
<ivoks> opet hoce rezat place!
<ivoks> :))
<lulz87> kolku placu u prosjeku imaju hokejasi medvescaka
<ivoks> u odnosu na ekipu u red bullu, malu :)
<SilverSpace> lulz87: ugovor ni jednom igracu do sad nije prolazio 100.000
<SilverSpace> godisnje
<ivoks> sto je prilicno jadno
<SilverSpace> da
<lulz87> pa ovaj mamic je najveci poduzetnik onda, neznam otkud dinamu 300 000e godisnje za mandukica i ekipu
<ivoks> grad zagreb dijeli
<ivoks> sponzori
<SilverSpace> i to jako puno dinamu
<ivoks> ne placa se porez
<ivoks> tv prava i tako to
<lulz87> radi udruge graðana? :D
<ivoks> da, oni su neprofitna organizacija :)
<jelly> #@%#$% rdac i Linux i LinuxAVT i drivere i konfiguraciju storagea
<jelly> na tri mjesta u ibmovoj dokumentaciji piše različito tri puta
<ivoks> to je enterprise
<SeleS> jel pada kod vas :S
<ivoks> sto?
<jelly> sunce pada
<jelly> prema zapadu
<SeleS> pa kisa ;P
<SeleS> i grmljavina -.-
<ivoks> kisa ne
<ivoks> a grmljavinu nisam nikad vidio da pada
<ivoks> nisam ju nikad ni vidio :)
<SeleS> ok :D
<jelly> a munjevinu
<SeleS> ;)
<SeleS> odo ja, zzzzzzzzz
<jelly> očajan sam, skinuo 100MB dm-devel liste i idem tražit rdac i avt i vidit šta je podržano
<jelly> sad da mi je još korelirat šta je RH stavio u kernel šta nije
<ivoks> sretno s tim
<lulz87> je moguce kupiti sim karticu bez odavanja identiteta?
<lulz87> vidim svako malo me zica tele2 oib
<jelly> lulz87: ne legalno
<obruT> hmm, ici vozit ili ne :P
<ivoks> ne :)
<jelly> navodno NEGDJE pada kisa
<obruT> pa gledam radarsku, sa sjevera dolazi neki vrag
<ivoks> u VZ-u je velika oluja
<obruT> a mislio sam bacit jedan sat intervala na jarunu ...
<ivoks> tako mi rekose
<obruT> mozda stignem :)
<obruT> nist, idem :)
<obruT> pozdrav !
<ivoks> a bas se sprema neko crnilo u tom kraju :)
<obruT> odusto sam :)
<obruT> jao sto bi me opralo :)
<SilverSpace> ha kud bi na ovo
<SilverSpace> vani ce sastaviti samo tako
<jelly-home> ovdika je prosao jedan oblak od 10 minuta i to je to
<jelly-home> sad piri i oblacno, ali kise nema
<ivoks> ovdje jos ne pada
<ivoks> ali moram u zapadni dio grada
<ivoks> :/
<jelly-home> pazi da te ne ulovi preh-lada
<Mmike> The IP address I gave you last week as 173.238.173.68 isn't what my 2 computers show. *The two IP addresses now showing correctly are 10.0.1.2 and 10.0.1.3 and should be the one to be white listed*. The IP address 173.238.173.68 should be black listed.
<Astemd> Mmike: s kim se ti svađaš?
<SilverSpace> mrzim kad ne mogu naci sliku koja mi bas sad treba 
<SilverSpace> shema spajanja
<SilverSpace> i kad ljudi pisu meni nerazumljiva uputstva
<SilverSpace> popisam im se na glavu
<Mmike> Astemd, ma, klijent.
<Vjetar> jutar Mmike 
<Mmike> noc
<Mmike> idem lec
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-24
<StrasnoMlat> de ste lole, de ste bekrije ! 
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<Mmike> eto, gledam kak je mongodb drek
<Mmike> zapalo me opet :/
<StrasnoMlat> root@213.186.16.167
<StrasnoMlat> mrmlj
<StrasnoMlat> htjedoh reci, uvijek te ista sranja zapadnu
<StrasnoMlat> to je dobro
<newbie|3> 'morning
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6FTWv7abjU
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jaizza> mmikich
<jaizza> ja mogu to pogledat tek kad ode kolega iz sobe
<Mmike> jaizza, nije unsafe for work :)
<Mmike> jaizza, cut the pokes! :)
<jaizza> strimam internet radio 
<jaizza> mah, u firmi je zabranjen jubito 
<jaizza> pa da me ne tuzi :-)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> weshmashian mornin'
<weshmashian> jaizza: o, long time, bla bla bla :)
<jaizza> hmmm
<jaizza> is it?
 * weshmashian aka paranoid
<dodobas> hmm, koji bi SSd kupili...
<dodobas> ono kao best buy
<Mmike> vertex
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> da, ocz vertex
<dodobas> a onaj ocz agility ?
<Mmike> pa, neznam
<Mmike> kol'ko sam citao ti octane i t isvi nisu super k'o vertex
<Mmike> al prouci malo, ja sam to pred cca 2 mjeseca posmatrao
<dodobas> idem danas do mega shopa u pragu... :)
<dodobas> pa gledam...
<jaizza> a paranoiiiiid
<jaizza> undecover
<weshmashian> :)
<jaizza> paranoja te nije napustila vidim
<jaizza> ;)
<dodobas> pazi ovo 1000kn http://www.alza.cz/EN/ocz-vertex-3-series-120gb-d229502.htm
<jelly-home> Mmike: imas do sad 5 razlicitih vertexa, prvi, 2, 3, plus, 4
<weshmashian> jaizza: odavno :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: kaj imas nekog u ceskoj
<dodobas> ja sam :)
<dodobas> jos dva dana
<dodobas> pa gledam sto bih uzeo...
<jelly-home> http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-sata-iii-120gb-ocz-vertex-3-25-vtx325sat3120g/45516
<jelly-home> nije neka razlika u cijeni
<dodobas> vjerojatno je to samo razilka u PDVu
<dodobas> za tih 100kn popijem 10pivi :)
<dodobas> jelly-home: a sto bi ti uzeo?
<jelly-home> ovisi koliko OS-ova imam.  Doma imam jedan aktivni OS i 120GB je i previse, pola SSD-a stoji idle
<dodobas> jelly-home: nisam niti mislio vise od 120
<jelly-home> vjerojatno manji ssd od 60 ili 90 i veci UPS
<dodobas> data i tako ide na vanjski disk
<jelly-home> zasto UPS?  Jer vecina tih SSD-ova lazu ko psi da su snimili nesto
<jelly-home> pa kad nestane struje izgubis ne zadnjih par sekundi, nego zadnjih 10 minuta
<dodobas> jelly-home: disk bi isao u laptop
<jelly-home> provjeri da laptopov AHCI kontroler radi dobro sa SSDom kojeg mislis uzet
<jelly-home> vertex 3 je dovoljno star da ima stabilan firmver, valjda
<dodobas> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller
<dodobas> to je valjda dovoljno standardan kontorler
<dodobas> kako ide ono s povratom poreza ? :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: tak sam i ja mislio sa thinkpadom i vertex 2 svojevremeno
<jelly-home> pa je na kraju bilo jebes thinkpad, kupio desktop
<jelly-home> tutnuo ssd u njega, gdje i sad radi, a thinkpad je NAS
<StrasnoMlat> trosi tko mozda kakve AS2 gatewaye ? Ako da, jel delaju s tomcatom 7 kak treba ?
<dodobas> hmm, ako imam sata2... to je max 300mb/s
<dodobas> dakle magicnih 500 necu nikad vidjeti :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> raid that shit ! 
<dodobas> kad bi u laptop stalo dva diska...
<Bot-meneboliQ> mislis 5 :) 
<dodobas> kako god, onda mogu i jefiniji model uzeti...
<jelly> dodobas: 360MB/s, misliš
<dodobas> jelly: odokativno metodom je 300 :)
<jelly> to je 20% greške
<jelly> sata 1 daje vrlo ravno 180MB/s 
<jelly> kad se uglavi disk koji može bolje
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> 'Mario Splivalo te bocka'
<Mmike> lol :)
<jaizza> tja
<SilverSpace> eh f1
<jaizza> ja ja
<jelly> ivoks: samo nek proba
<obruT> jelly: spomenuo si da nisi gledao avengerse... da bi isao... ?
<jelly> ak negdje ima jos, i po mogucnosti da nije 3d
<obruT> ja sinoc bio... ak ste ljubitelji takvih filmova (dakle moras mozak preswitchati na to), film je zakon :)
<obruT> akcije fakat ne nedostaje, nema suvise patetike, cak ima i smijesnih fora
<obruT> mi smo bili na kraju u imax-u, gledali 3d verziju iako ja vise preferiram 2d verzije... bilo je sasma ok
<Ivek__> hebo sve, zaboravil pass :)
<obruT> za razliku od drugih kina, ovdje je slika dovoljno svijetla, a fakat je dosta cista i full se vide detalji
<SilverSpace> Ivek__: drugi puta ga drzi na uzici
<Ivek__> SilverSpace, da da.. drzal ga bum privezanog za gace
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> hehe, ja pogledao doma avengerse, 110cm TV , sin i ja nosom dodirivali ekran .. istinabog, on jos ne zna u kaj gleda, samo da se miche 
<SilverSpace> Bot-meneboliQ: :D
<Bot-meneboliQ> para i jajca su mi jako tihi danas :) Mora da su popadali bankovni sustavi i prebukirali se hoteli :)
<weshmashian> :))
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka u vrtic
<Ivek__> a to se tak zove danas?
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: nego, jel' vec imas packe razne na teveju od klinca? :)
<SilverSpace> dezurna dadilja sam danas
<weshmashian> moj se naviko da su svi ekrani touch-screen pa se ljuti kad se nis ne mijenja dok pika po telki
<Ivek__> kaj sam ja jedini nepapucar ovdje? ;)
<Bot-meneboliQ> weshmashian: nemam jos, nemre sam ustat' , a i na visecem je stalku pa je malo pre visoko za njega. Pitajme za ~2 mjeseca jel imam TV ili je ovog iscupao iz zida :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> weshmashian: imas sve piceke doma s touchom ? 
<Bot-meneboliQ> pokaj su touchscreenovi nowdays ?
<jaizza> jajca bljuje sa strane
<jaizza> u mislima bar
<Bot-meneboliQ> zakaj sam prvo pomislio na sex kad si to napisala ?
<jaizza> bot ne znam
<jaizza> bot jer si sexualno... ugrozen? :D
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: nemam pc-e sa touchom, imam mob'tele sa touchom, to mu je kul :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: valjda nisam ugrozen ako prvo mislim na sex, ne ? 
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: a 17" touchovi su oko 1.5kkn najjeftiniji
<Bot-meneboliQ> weshmashian: ja ocem piceke s touchom, windowsi 8 su na vratima
<jaizza> ok kak na win 7 ogranièim download upload?
<Bot-meneboliQ> usput, jel ljuniix prepoznaje dodirnike ?
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: win7 ima jeben support za touch
<jelly> Bot-meneboliQ: ti si svoje vec obavio, sex ti vise ne treba
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: 3rd party app kao netlimiter ili takneki
<Bot-meneboliQ> jelly: elem, mogu podvezat jaja , ali necem bez sexa ! 
<jaizza> bot nemaš pojma :)
<weshmashian> to kaj je jedno napravil ne znaci da mozda ne zeli jos jedno :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> spremil sam uzorak u frizer :)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> odma do izdojenog mlijeka? sam se nemoj zajebat usred noci... :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> necem, ne pijem nikaj bijelo za kaj nemam certifikat da sadrzi alkohol
<weshmashian> nisam rekel da bus ti pil... :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> i, ne doji se po doma vise pa je bojazan odmah manja 
<weshmashian> onda ok
<weshmashian> :)
<weshmashian> a po vani? :)
<Ivek__> citam i ne vjerujem, ovdje ima vecih jebaca nego kaj sam ja ikad bil :))))
<Bot-meneboliQ> nebu ni mali :) Velim, od kad su zubi nikli nece mu se sisat, voli na zlicu 
<Bot-meneboliQ> Ivek__: kad te tak citam, pomislim da nije neki problem :)=
<weshmashian> :)))
<Ivek__> sve je dobro dok citas ;)
<Bot-meneboliQ> da samo znas kaj je para po Ivanicu delal ssivanichankama, klanjal bi mu se :)
<weshmashian> da, cul sam i ja da sam bil jebac i po :)
<Ivek__> ma prazne price... :)
<drj_cro> Idesh u sto se kanal pretvorio
<Bot-meneboliQ> napunio je price .. glavichima  !:)
<Mmike> bas i ja velim
<Ivek__> meni su rekle da se hvalil sam tak... ali inace  jok
<weshmashian> :))
<Mmike> Bot-meneboliQ, to si sve ti kriv
<Bot-meneboliQ> drj_cro: i falilo je malo zivota :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: dobro, nisi mene odma okrivil :)
<Mmike> jos malo pa cemo morat kikat / banat ljude zbog pizdarija :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa, ti si njegovo maslo :) :) :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko u dobra stara vremena :P
<weshmashian> Mmike: he's my father? :P
<Bot-meneboliQ> Mmike: priznaj da si  samo zato i dozvolio da ostanem, inace bi imal permban vec 3 godine :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> he's my farther :)
<Ivek__> nemojte sunceca vam.. moram negdje imat nest gdje mogu psovat ;)
<weshmashian> Mmike: znas da men' nije nitko potreban da pricam pizdarije :)
<weshmashian> a ni botu :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> ^^
<Bot-meneboliQ> kaj weshmashian i ja moramo napraviti da dobijemo opa ? :) Srecom je CLUC prosao, inace bi igustin rekao da moramo po 3 radionice i 2 predavanja svaki imati :)
<drj_cro> :)
<weshmashian> hahaha, zicarenje opa :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> negokako !
<Bot-meneboliQ> kak cem kikat s urnebesno zabavnim popratnim porukama ako nisam majmun !
<weshmashian> zlo i naopako!
<weshmashian> majmun si i bez @ ispred :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> ali nemam *powah*
<weshmashian> e to je drugo
<jaizza> deca
<weshmashian> da mama?
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaaaaa ?
<drj_cro> Mmike, dodes na dorse da kavu popijemo?
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> nestignem
<Mmike> radim i onda vjezbam za svadbu
<jaizza> kad hitish kamen u jato gusaka.. :D
<jaizza> vjezba za svadbu :DDDD
<weshmashian> kaj imas vjezbat za svadbu?
<weshmashian> kak bus brze-bolje pobegel? :)
<Ivek__> kaj vjezbas?
<jaizza> mmike bas si me nasmijao sad
<Mmike> :P
<Ivek__> nemoj molim te da vjezbas ples.. to necu cut vise
<Bot-meneboliQ> Ivek__: znajuc buducu mu, mozda i ne laze :)
<weshmashian> ak' ce bit dosta ircera na svadbi mozda se pretvori u S.H.I.T. :)
<weshmashian> ili ak dovoljno ircera crasha na svadbu :)
<weshmashian> no, Mmike, cestitam! nis' znal da se zenis :)
<Ivek__> nesto se puno ircera zeni u zadnje vrijeme....
<Ivek__> sva sreca, nijedan ne dojde kod mene na poduku :)))))
<jaizza> mmike me nije zvao
<jaizza> a bogme ni titju
<jaizza> zloèesti
<weshmashian> nije ni mene, al' to je ok, nisam ni ja njega zvao na svoju :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: znaju da bi se prejela, a kukas kak moras pazit' 
<Mmike> jaizza, nisi nit ti nas zvala, moram ti s muzem o tom porazgovarat
<jaizza> bot e sad si ga rek'o
<jaizza> mmike ja nisam imala svatove
<weshmashian> eh sad, isprike...
<Ivek__> inace, znate kaj je zanimljivo, svaki par tj. zensko koje je bilo udano ako se vozilo u auto s menom poslije se rastalo.... a ja majke mi... ni kriv ni duzan
<jelly> a musko?
<Ivek__> muski su me ganjali flasama .)
<Ivek__> kaj je najgore, ne zajebavam se
<Bot-meneboliQ> Ivek__: kaj vozis ? 
<Ivek__> astru :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> eto ti odgovora :)
<Mmike> Ivek__, kaj si ti neki jebek ? :)
<Ivek__> nisam!
<Ivek__> vise mene jebu nego ja druge
<Bot-meneboliQ> svi vozaci opela su jebeki, onih starih vectri pogotovo :)
<jaizza> a ja muzu poklonila astru
<Ivek__> :))))
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: logicno, odma je bolji u krevetu, ne ?
<jaizza> bot nemam namjeru raspravljat o svom sexualnom zivotu 
<Ivek__> evo veceras zove cura da ide u spoon na salsu, a ima decka.. kaj da sad delam?
<jaizza> ivek odi plesat
<Ivek__> jaizza, da i sutra bude, da nebu vise imala decka i ja bum ispal kriv
<jaizza> ivek shvati to kao svoju misiju
<jaizza> na zemlji
<jaizza> rastavljivac rastavljivog
<Bot-meneboliQ> otkvacivac prikolica ! 
<igustin> Bot-meneboliQ: CLUC *nije* još prošao, upravo traje drugi dan, i još ima vremena da uletiš s nekim predavanjem :P :D
<Ivek__> jaizza, sve se bojim da kad dojdem sv. petru da ce bit svega
<jaizza> ivek zaprijeti mu se da bus plesal sa zenom i pustil te bu na miru
<Ivek__> :)
<jaizza> ivek jer: ili bu mu pasalo da pleses ili ne
<jaizza> it's a win win situation really
<Ivek__> jaizza, vidi se da imas iskustva ;)
<jaizza> ivek vidi se da imam nekaj drugo, ali necemo o tome..
<Bot-meneboliQ> igustin: trenutno se zanimam AS2 gateway-ima na centosu , koga to jos zanima :)
<igustin> mene, ja to koristim (ako pričamo o istom)
<Bot-meneboliQ> B2B dataflow , ja o tom 
<Bot-meneboliQ> kaj imas kao gateway ? mi smo na hermes2 presli s IBM webspherea
<jaizza> idem slagat kolegi komp
<jaizza> l8r
<Bot-meneboliQ> gator
<SilverSpace> vruce vani na suncu 
<SilverSpace> bemti nikak mi ne pase
<igustin> Bot-meneboliQ: da, to je to (HP B2B)
<jaizza> složeno
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bome si brza :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: sram me kolko se dobro snalazim na win 7
<obruT> pa nije to linux da mora slagat danima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ili minutama
<obruT> jel zna tko gdje ima za kupit ovakvih pizdarija  http://www.bosch-pt.com/hr/hr/accocs/image/product/prodimg/4042/8834.jpg?maxwidth=250&maxheight=250
<jelly> kaj je to
<obruT> trebam izbusit rupe za pante u vratima od ormara
<weshmashian> obruT: bauhaus?
<SilverSpace> obruT: posudim ti imam ja
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> recimo siroki borer za drvo :)
<jelly> aaa
<obruT> weshmashian: moguce, pitam cisto da ne idem bezveze ak netko zna gdje sigurno ima :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: dosta su ti skupi
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma da ? koliko para ?
<SilverSpace> moj 700kn
<jelly> !
<obruT> dzisus
<obruT> sta su od dijamanta ? :P
<weshmashian> thfuq?
<jelly> daj netjaku dlijeto i 100kn da radi rupe ručno
<SilverSpace> hebi ga alat vidia noz
<SilverSpace> ako kupis onaj od sto kuna ne garantiram da ces deset rupa probusiti
<SilverSpace> mislim da sam i takve vidio
<SilverSpace> ovo je 32mm
<obruT> za pocetak ce trebati za 6 rupa, ali vrlo vjerojatno ce mi trebati i nekad kasnije pa sam mislio da kupim i imam
<SilverSpace> za pante na vratima
<obruT> s tim da, ak se dobro sjecam, meni treba 26mm
<SilverSpace> za kaj ti tocno treba
<SilverSpace> ja imam dva 
<obruT> za vrata od ormara, na pante naravno
<SilverSpace> obruT: onda je 32
<SilverSpace> imas u iverpanu sve
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/erQn4k
<SilverSpace> za to moras si napraviti i sablonu za busenje
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://www.iverpan.hr/a/category/338/alati-i-%C5%A1ablone/glodala.html
<SilverSpace> uh ne 32 nego 35mm
<obruT> SilverSpace: thanx, bacit cu pogled
<SilverSpace> neko vrijeme sam se time bavio kuhinje ormare i tak to
<lulz87> ej ljudi kolka je kazna za blendanje? :D
<lulz87> primjetio sam da ljudi uopce ne blendaju
<Hrki> pozdrav!
<Hrki> je kojim slucajem netko od vas izradio ubuntu-hr.org ?
<SilverSpace> hm kak to mislis
<Hrki> zanima me koji se skin koristio, widim da je wordpress
<Hrki> ako ti mene pitao :)
<SilverSpace> skin je od udruge napravio jedan studio 
<SilverSpace> dolje i pise
<Hrki> znam, ali web im ne radi 
<SilverSpace> da ni taj decko vise ne radi 
<SilverSpace> koji je to radio 
<Hrki> mislio sam da je neki public skin
<SilverSpace> ne
<jaizza> par restarta windoza i stvar rješena :D
<jaizza> imam sastanak u 2, bas se veselim :(
<SilverSpace> restart uvijek pali :)
<obruT> ja imam sastanak u 14:30 kojem se ne veselim :P
<Hrki> sto je to sastanak? :D
<obruT> to je ono kad ti je dosadno i spava ti se pa se pravis da si budan dok neki drugi ljudi pricaju
<jaizza> niš gasim se
<jaizza> l8r
<Hrki> obruT: aha, znaci slicno kao predavanja :D
<obruT> slicno, da ;)
<Hrki> neki dan smo ucili primjere neuronske mreze (u teoriju) i kao zadatak dobijem iskenirati knjigu od 400 stranica (jer program koristi neuronske mreze za rapoznavanje teksta), korisno i zanimljivo nema sta
<obruT> aha, znaci radis nekome uslugu :P
<Hrki> pa da, radimo asistentov posao 
<Hrki> sta ces, valjda je takav program :) samo da stave dodatne predmete 
<SilverSpace> kisa u Monacu
<SilverSpace> f1
<Mmike> cetvrtak?
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> thxn ss
<jelly> Mmike: netko ti je sjeo na tastaturu i pise gluposti
<jaizza> fuj bljak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da uvijek je cetvrtkom
<jaizza> sajam u sesvetama?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam dugo bio
<jaizza> ja nisam bar 12 godina
<SilverSpace> jaizza: od kad ne smijem zderati kotlovinu :)
<Mmike> uh
<jaizza> hm .... više
<Mmike> kotolovina
<Mmike> trebalo bi otic
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zake ne smijes?
<SilverSpace> neznam jel je teta jos ziva
<SilverSpace> deca kaj bute? uvjek je pitala 
<weshmashian> Mmike: jednom davno kad smo tulumarili u i.reci reko si kotlovinu delat, kad bu to? ;)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: bolestina 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj?
<SilverSpace> giht
<jaizza> SilverSpace: iha!
<SilverSpace> alkohol i meso zabranjeno 
<jelly> pa delat, ne jest
<jelly> ;-)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: meni su svakaj zabranili
<jaizza> no
<jaizza> ne berem brigu o dprije nekih godinu, godinu i pol
<jaizza> ja sam se pomirila da bum skonèala s nekim rakièem na neèem
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj delat ?
<SilverSpace> jest i pit i to je delanje
<jelly> "kotlovinu delat"
<SilverSpace> aa
<jaizza> treba imat tanjur za kotlovinu
<SilverSpace> dva 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: btw meni su rekli da ne smijem jest gro povrca :D
<jaizza> ni kuhanog ni friskog
<SilverSpace> eh da 
<jaizza> voæe frisko ni pod koju cijenu
<SilverSpace> grah i sve mahunarke ne smijem
<jaizza> finger  doktorima
<SilverSpace> hebga meni smeta
<jaizza> gamad odreda
<SilverSpace> ja to odmah osjetim
<jaizza> ha èuvaj se onda
<jaizza> ja sam josh ljuta na kolegu i na pizzu
<jaizza> mmike napokon pogledala link od jutra
<jaizza> thims up :D
<jaizza> *thumbs up
<jaizza> sam rekla da mrzim ovu tipkovnicu? 
<Hrki> boze kako je ovaj firefox sve naporniji i naporniji
<SilverSpace> ja ga vise nemam ni istaliranog
<Hrki> morat cu migrirat na chrome
<Bot-meneboliQ> ja cu odjebat browsere kao takve. internet is for irc & torrents
<weshmashian> internet is for cats and boobs
<Hrki> a kako ces do torrenta bez browsera? :D
<Hrki> jedino ako sniffas announce irc kanale
<Bot-meneboliQ> Linkove dostavljat postom, koverta na ruke 
<Bot-meneboliQ> u biti, ne trebam ni torrente, samo DCC ! :)
<Hrki> sta to jos postoji? :D
<Bot-meneboliQ> pfft ! 
<Hrki> koja prva skidanja nakon napstera su bila preko toga, famozna que lista i slicno
<jaizza> kaj se meni poèelo spavat
<Bot-meneboliQ> sto god radila, ne spavaj sama ! 
<Hrki> je moguce da mi zvucnu prepozna ubuntu, ali da mikrofon ne (koji je na istoj zvucnoj)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: zasto tvoj win ne pise nasa slova :) poèelo 
<Bot-meneboliQ> Hrki: puno je vjerojatnije da ce ubuntu prepoznat' zvucnu nego obrnuto
<jaizza> bot hoces mi doc pravit drustvo da odspavam rundu?
<SilverSpace> čćžš
<jaizza> nema nikog drugog...
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ni tvoj ne pise!
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ise nasa slova :) poèelo 
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: hrrr rond rond (zvuk sretnog hrkanja) 
<obruT> ubuntu ce prepoznat kua :P
<jaizza> SilverSpace> čćžš
<SilverSpace> piše
<Hrki> zvucnu je prepoznalo, ali mix ne radi
<Hrki> *mic
<Bot-meneboliQ> čićarija šuma mučko đubre
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> valjda mućko :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> Pitaj mamicha 
<obruT> mislim da mamic kaze mućko
<weshmashian> misliš mamića? :)
<weshmashian> men' se isto čini da je  ć
<SilverSpace> mamich kaže muČko
<Bot-meneboliQ> mislim da mamic ne prica, on galami :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * weshmashian odustaje od razmišljanja
 * obruT isto
<obruT> od razmišljanja boli glava
<Bot-meneboliQ> ok, ajmo djelovat, svi k jaizza na spavanje ! 
<weshmashian> još pol sata pa bejbisitat doma :)
<obruT> ajmo !
<SilverSpace> obruT: kad razmisljas uz pifo
<weshmashian> e jebatga
<Bot-meneboliQ> weshmashian: i feel ya 
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: najveci je problem kaj je mali opet u 'ne volim tatu' modu -.-
<weshmashian> djubar mali
<Bot-meneboliQ> ja sam indiferentan prema tome. Tata sam mu , a ne najbolji prijatelj. Ak me ne voli, vjerojatno je zato jer sam napravio nekaj kaj se moralo 
<jaizza> bot ja sam mislila da bum JA spavala
<Bot-meneboliQ> Bu' ga proslo
<jaizza> bot a vi pazili na posel
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: a mi cemo gledat' ? a nenene
<Bot-meneboliQ> iako, bolje (nekad) pazit' posel, nego ga delat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> Bot-meneboliQ: ma sve to stoji, prodje to njega :)
<SilverSpace> Bot-meneboliQ: kaj ti nisi pazio :)
<weshmashian> zakaj pazit na poso? pa nebu pobjego
<obruT> di je mmike ? sprema se za zenidbu ? :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> SilverSpace: se mogu braniti shutnjom ? GROMKOM shutnjom :)
<obruT> tek jucer sam saznao da se ZvonE ozenio, nabijem ga
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-meneboliQ> Mmike, ako je mudar koliko mnijem da je, i dalje pije viski 
<obruT> nist nije pricao :P
<SilverSpace> papucar
<weshmashian> kazes to ko da je losa stvar :)
<jaizza> kaj ste mi poèeli iskakat u farbicama.....
<jaizza> svaki svoje boje
<jaizza> ili su mi stavili nekaj u kavu
<jelly> đeza đe boje
<SilverSpace> farbamo po kucama
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ti si u jako lijepo zutozeleno plavoj kombinaciji
<jaizza> SilverSpace: dobro ti stoji moram priznat
<Bot-meneboliQ> iss, LSD opet
<jaizza> obruT je jedna ovako fina crno zuta kombinacija - ko pcelica
<jaizza> paranoid je sivo crveni - paranoichan
<jaizza> bot ti si samo crveni! red alert
<obruT> bwahahaaha, postoji montaza moje glave na pcelu :)
<obruT> moram to iskopat :)
<jaizza> ima li smisla zicat prisutni puk za neki acc sa irc klijentom?
<jaizza> linux acc?
<jaizza> priti pliiiiz?
<jaizza> u zamjenu za pivu i èevape recimo
<obruT> htjeli su napravit majicu s mojim likom :) http://postimage.org/image/f4n250lf1/
<Bot-meneboliQ> jaizza: svega mi, napravil bum ti ja, to bi moglo smanjiti moj saldo dugovanja prema tebi :) 
<jaizza> obruT: bash me nasmija :D
<weshmashian> obruT :))))
<Hrki> jaizza: tebi treba neki shell da mozes na irc?
<jaizza> bot much obliged 
<obruT> to u doba dok sam bio procelnik jednog odsjeka :)
<jaizza> Hrki: bila bih zahvalna
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> jaizza: budem se raspitao, znam masu decki da vrte seedbox, valjda im nebude tesko da ti naprave usera
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=042PCQ01kNk
<jaizza> Hrki: danke schön
<jaizza> SilverSpace: lol od kud is to scupao?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: naletio mi link
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: muž je svojevremeno imal problema s tim tipom
<SilverSpace> http://hitna-pc-sluzba.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=19
<jaizza> naime, otvoril je biznis "PC hitna", pa je ovaj zval i bunil se
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ma da lol
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> hitna ps sluzba :D
<jaizza> je pa da
<jaizza> dolaze s instrumentima i u bijelim kutama na poziv
<obruT> ajme
<obruT> ajme
<obruT> cuveni Đuga
<Hrki> pavel :)
<Hrki> znan sa newsi
<Hrki> ali pazi, liku su sredili web sajt
<obruT> ma da ?
<Hrki> i on je vratio na staro
<obruT> sjecam se kad sam vidio njegov web da su mi oci ispale
<obruT> od boja i sarenila
<Hrki> jer ga vise ljudi nisu znali
<Hrki> *zvali
<Hrki> taj njegov sajt je valjda trademark
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> pa je vratio na staro :D
<Hrki> http://extremetracking.com/open?login=hitna
<Hrki> Total Visitors 386,704
<Hrki> 11 June 2005 - 24 May 2012
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> od toga valjda 200 000 radi newsi
<jaizza> Hrki: ti si ovako zanimljiva jedna kombinacija - plava slova na crvenoj pozadini
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L76kgMydPEc
<obruT> pa svako je morao kad tad otici vidjet taj sajt nakon sto je citao njuze :)
<Hrki> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/linux/evo-sto-hitna-pc-sluzba-kaze-o-linuxu/151251.aspx
<Hrki> jaizza: ne kuzim, kako to mislis
<jaizza> Hrki: u farbicama ste mi
<weshmashian> Hrki: cuje boje, pusti :)
<jaizza> ili je alat poludio ili mi je neko stavil nekaj u kavu
<jaizza> to smo vec konstatirali
<jaizza> nego 
<jaizza> treba pogasit sve portabilne aplikacije
<jaizza> kao ovu npr
<jaizza> pak vas pozdravljam
<jaizza> l8r 
<weshmashian> mahmah
<SilverSpace> jaizza: umor je to trebas odspavati :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: moguæe
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> aj da mi vlak ne zbiše
<jaizza> i pooof!
<weshmashian> pol 5, time to go $HOME
<SilverSpace> bas sam si mislil kaj ubaciti u kljun i eto sestre sa vrucim kokicama
<obruT> nego, jel on naplacuje posjete ak nist ne popravi
<obruT> da ga jednom zovnemo iz zajebancije ? :)
<obruT> lako slozimo nesto da je nepopravljivo
<SilverSpace> neki prastarri da stavi win7 gore
<SilverSpace> sad sam si misa nauljio
<Mmike> ded707:~# grep UNION /tmp/tx.proclist  | wc -l
<Mmike> 323
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> 323 uniona u query stavit
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWCol2dicko&feature=related
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ping
<SilverSpace> odlicno http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/google-nije-prekrsio-patentna-prava/116186.aspx
<SilverSpace> ta tuzakanja idu mi na neku stvar
<jelly> nece O. samo tako odustati
<Mmike> dabogda oracle umro
<Mmike> osoblodili bi nas 2 lose baze
<Mmike> oracleta i mysqla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidim odmah ti se vratilo raspolozenje :)
<jelly> oracle baza je vrlo dobra, samo ima dosta bagova
<jelly> ali za sve ili skoro sve postoji workaround
<Hrki> ma lako za oracle - google tuzbu, drago mi je govnari iz fjesa puse -> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/facebook-gubi-sudske-bitke-tuze-stranice-s-rijecima-quotfacequot-i-quotbookquot-u-nazivu/616719.aspx
<Hrki> frajeri bi patentirali rijec face i book
<jelly> facespace
<jelly> friendbook
<SilverSpace> taj facebook ce tak pasti ko zelena kruska
<Hrki> ma nece, jedino ako ne smisle nesto bolje
<Hrki> radi mulaca, njima je to vrhunac
<Hrki> ali gubi lagano korisnike 
<Hrki> ja sam se ugodno iznenadio sa trazilicom bing, 2x je pronasla ono sto google nije
<Hrki> taj google bi se ipak trebao maximalno posvetiti trazilici
<Hrki> da im se ne desi ono sto i yahoo i altavisti
<SilverSpace> da ponekada nades prije na bing
<Hrki> nije li to zalosno :) pa taj bing ne mlado meso
<Hrki> google se svagdje gura nepotrebno, ali svaka im cast za android
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi bing ne ispravi ak nesto krivo napisem
<SilverSpace> ne ponudi ispravno
<Hrki> ima jedna slika gdje pise da 30% ljudi koristi google za spell checker :D
<Hrki> i ja sam meðu njima
<jelly> ha http://www.i-programmer.info/news/193-android/4224-oracle-v-google-judge-is-a-programmer.html
<SilverSpace> potrosio sam sate trazenja slike sheme spajanja dva routera na seial port i onda je zametnem negdje 
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> i sad je ne mogu naci da okrenem internet na glavacke ne bi se ukazala ni za zivu glavu
<Hrki> history? :D
<trying_to_instal> Momci ima li netko iskustva sa instalacijom Arch Linuxa. Baca mi ovaj error Boot device didn't show up after 30 seconds (USB Instalacija) Inace koristim W7/Lubuntu i još nisam naišao na ovakav error
<Hrki> koja je "fora" sa tim arch-om, vidim masu njih ga koristi
<jelly-home> prvi je po abecedi?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pitaj dodobas _a
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> se moguce ikako prebaciti na classic sucelje na ubutnu 12.04 LTS
<Hrki> uopce mi se ne prikazuje kod login screena opcija da keyboard, jezik i sucelje kao prije
<jelly-home> e vidiš
<jelly-home> mogao bi upgradeati ubuntu na LTS
<Hrki> na masini kod kuce imam 11.x i zadovoljan
<Hrki> bojim se updejtat jer mi radi kako spada, tj nemam najnoviju confu
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nema vise classic sucelja
<Hrki> ma da
<Hrki> to od 12 pa nadalje ?
<SilverSpace> jep
<Hrki> dobro da nisam updejto, drzat cu se 11-ice
<Hrki> nekako mi previse resursa zauzima taj unity
<SilverSpace> ima samo unity 2D
<drj_cro> Hrki: apt-get install gdm,pa ces opet imat ko prije
<drj_cro> Hrki: i apt-get gnome-panel pa ce ti i meniji bit ko prije
<Hrki> znaci da se
<drj_cro> al ako imas slabiju masinu preporucam xfce
<drj_cro> makar sam stavio 12.04 sestricni na amd sepron neki sa gigu rama i ok joj vrti(istina ima nvidiju neku)
 * jelly-home ima i3 na zilion megaherca i svejedno vrti xfce
<Hrki> ma gnome je zakon, ali je unity previse nadobudan
<drj_cro> unity je ok,samo se treba malcice priviknut na njega
<drj_cro> i napravljen je tako da ti mis uglavnom i ne treba(do svega mozes preko tipkovnice)
<Hrki> nekak mi je classic prirastao k srcu 
<Hrki> a i radi resorsa
<jelly-home> unity je tlaka, jos jednu-dvije iteracije pa ce mozda biti upotrebljiv
<drj_cro> Hrki: koju masinu imas?
<drj_cro> jelly-home: tak sam prije par godina pricao i za ubuntu(ma to se smeche,koj ce mi k*c to kad imam debilanu),a sad mi cijela firma je na utuntu
<Hrki> imam oko 1.8 Mhz
<Hrki> mislim da imam oko 512 ram-a
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> drj_cro: exactly, proslo je par iteracija pa je postao upotrebljiv
<Hrki> i radi bomba
<Hrki> jedino flash zeza, ali to kazu da je do njega
<drj_cro> pa zapravo probao sam ga sa 8nesto nesto, a 9 je vec bio u firmi
<drj_cro> sad uglavnom radim testiranja svega sto moji trebaju da ih prebacim na 12.04
<drj_cro> Hrki: stavi si onda 12.04 al sa xfce-om to si ziher da ce letit
<Hrki> probat cu, dobra ideja :D
<Hrki> ovaj xubuntu je obican ubuntu na xfc-u ?
<jelly-home> da
<drj_cro> odo klince bacit na spavanje..pozz svi
<BotaniCar_> tataratira
<BotaniCar_> moj irc je veci od tvog
<dodobas> Mmike: stas trebo?
<BotaniCar_> moze me netko podsjetiti kak se zove neki irc klijent koji se iz terminala vrti ? irssi ? bitchx ? jelly : ti si nekaj rekao da se nikaj od tog vise ne azurira, kaj da instaliram ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar_: irssi je cit ok
<dodobas> *cist
<jelly-home> irssi
<jelly-home> onaj bitchx nemoj, a irssi je ok
<jelly-home> NAVODNO
<dodobas> kupio na kraju Kingston SSDNow V+200
<dodobas> 120Gb
<dodobas> nije bilo OCZa
<jelly-home> ADATA je isto sandforce (SF228x) a dosta jeftinija 
<jelly-home> oni S510 ili S511, to sam mislio uzet za posao
<dodobas> dosao me 740kn... u RH je taj 1100 koliko vidim
<dodobas> hmm, jefinitiji je kingston od adata...
<Hrki> irssi FTW!!
<Hrki> mislim da nema boljeg, za terminal
<BotaniCar_> virtualizacija linuxa je super, dok ti windows host ne bluescreena
<BotaniCar_> howg
<Hrki> kazu da nema bluescreena na win7
<Hrki> ali meni se dogodio 2x zaredom :)
<BotaniCar_> da, nema bluescreena za ostale, ti i ja ih sve dobijemo
<Hrki> ma da mi nisu potrebni za fax, odavno bi ih odjebo
<Hrki> jo¹ malo pa lete u zaborav, samo mi je ¾ao ¹to flash zeza na linuxu
<BotaniCar_> meni su pre super :) Ku*ac bi doma drkao po linuxu da se nemoram educirati, IGRE, covjece, IGRE
<BotaniCar_> usput, ne rade ti ni RH znakovi , bar kod mene :)
<jelly-home> Hrki: iz kojih rupa izlazite vi si sa ISO-8859-2, prvo jaizza, pa ti
<Hrki> kako ne
<jelly-home> prebacit se na UTF-8 treba
<Hrki> moram irssi podesit onda :D
<jelly-home> šta se čeka
<Hrki> pa sta ne kazete jebemti
<BotaniCar_> jelly: za jaizu sam ja kriv, pitala me za portabl irc klijent, i ja se slozio da je onaj drek od kvirc-a ok 
<jelly-home> možda i je
<BotaniCar_> nakon setupa, da
<BotaniCar_> poslala mi je screenshot sucelja koji me sledio
<jelly-home> xchat-wdk
<BotaniCar_> bijela pozadina, crna slova i SVATKO tko prica ima nick u drugoj boji :) 
<BotaniCar_> pardon, u VISHE boja 
<jelly-home> http://www.xchat-wdk.org/tips-tricks/portabe-mode
<Hrki> hmm, stavio sam u irssiju utf-8 ali sad uopce nemam dijakriticke znakove
<Hrki> èæ¾ð¹
<Hrki> jel vidite ovo
<BotaniCar_> črćka šuška
<jelly-home> BotaniCar_: pa tak je i u xchatu, ako mu dopustish
<jelly-home> Hrki: isti su kao i prije
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ne znam, koristil sam xchat dost dugo, ali mi se konfiguracijska fajla vukla (kao i ostatak) jos iz '90-ih , ne znam jesam si to maknuo, ili kaj, ali meni ni bil tak sharen
<Hrki> jelly-home: ajde napisi nesto sa znakovima
<BotaniCar_> joj, da znate koju sam danas avanturu s SElinuxom imao, 3 RHCE marinca, citava inzinjerija, mi nije znala rec kak da dozvolim muninu da pita postgres za status :) 
<BotaniCar_> mislim da je sex trajao 2h (daleko duze nego moj normalni snosaj,svakako)
<Mmike> dodobas, nemam pojma kaki je taj kingston
<Mmike> vjerojatno vrlodobar
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: kaj imas na sebi ? A u sebi ? :) 
<jelly-home> i podase
<BotaniCar_> priznaj, koliko si otpio viskacha ?
<Mmike> sad pijem gemist
<BotaniCar_> Iz protesta otvaram pivo 
<Hrki> jelly-home: odustajem, ovome putty + irssi je sve pomjeso
<jelly-home> /o\
<jelly-home> irssi ima svoje translacije, koje ja ne znam podesit, a putty i shell environment se stavi sve na UTF-8
<Hrki> ajme, vec sam zaboravio, gdje se ono nalazi locale fajl di se mijenja charset
<Hrki> LANG=en_GB
<Hrki> fuj
<SilverSpace> uzas ova euro nesto
<SilverSpace> majke ti koje smeche
<jelly-home> čega ba
<SilverSpace> euro song
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morao do sad gledati radi netjaka
<jelly-home> orly
<BotaniCar_> puta madre !Jebenti tuntora, sad mi je onaj update-manager-prozor iskocio u pol chata k'o ljubavnicin muz u pol posla, premro sam ! 
<SilverSpace> kaj iskon ode u oblake
<jelly-home> čega ba
<SilverSpace> Iskonov servis za pohranu podataka
<BotaniCar_> svi bi sad u oblak, HT mi je najjaci , i jos ih hvale da su pioniri s cloud uslugama koje nude 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: di je to
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: paz da ne iskoci muzz
<BotaniCar_> pasmater, vratit ce nas sve na terminale, jedva sam se docepo kucnog racunala koje moze zavrtiti near-reality-graphics igrice :( 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/iskonov-servis-pohranu-podataka/116192.aspx
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: doma sam, tu sam ja muz, al svejedno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a ti Bugu vjeruješ...
<SilverSpace> ha 
<BotaniCar_> iskon vec stoljece ima takav servis, zovu ga jumbo mail i jako ih volim zbog njega :9
<SilverSpace> dobro pitanje
<SilverSpace> e da i ja 
<SilverSpace> jumbo zakon
<jelly-home> to objašnjava zašto je isti dobio navalu od x20 prometa danas popodne 
<BotaniCar_> ahaha, steplo vas je kad su klinci i new-age-clud-biZniZmeni skuzili da usluga postoji ? :D
<jelly-home> sva sreća da nas je marketing upozorio, ^%#$^@ ih blesave
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jelly-home mora prestati sa sarkazmom ali mu ne ide
<SilverSpace> koji sam krepilac nisam si snimio shemu spajanja dva ista routera i sad ne mogu naci 
<BotaniCar_> Kaj ce ti shema za to ? 
<BotaniCar_> ja to ljepilom 
<SilverSpace> :D i ja 
<jelly-home> žvakama.
<SilverSpace> ali za svaki slucaj da ne zaboravim
<SilverSpace> hebga ljepilo zdere mozak
<SilverSpace> hm kao da sam da i imao 
<jelly-home> ah, polufinale
<jelly-home> dobro je nisam propustio ništa bitno :-D
<SilverSpace> mamu im hebem moja bolest nije posljedica rata http://is.gd/yIiNvC
<jelly-home> u, ovaj srbin pjeva nelose, a makedonci imaju dobre gitare
<SilverSpace> na streljanu ja se prvi prijavim 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne gledam vise
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> bolje, stedi zdravlje
<BotaniCar_> ja bi isho pucat' ! 4 real, ako idete, a ima mjesta za jos jednog, any time ! 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj tek sad doma dosao sa cucla
<BotaniCar_> lol, pocuclali pivo i nestali :) 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, sad
<hbogner> BotaniCar, cek i ti si bio tamo na pivi sad?
<BotaniCar_> jok, ali znam kako se odvijaju sve kvalitetne konferencije :) 
<BotaniCar_> Kaj ste jeli ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ljudi moji ja cu popizdit
<Hrki> sta TOCNO moram staviti u bashrc da podesim UTF8
<Hrki> stavim export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<Hrki> export LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Hrki> export LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8
<Hrki> ali nema kruha
<BotaniCar_> vat iz det en_US uz talk about ? i iz in RH 
<Hrki> kako tocno
<Hrki> i nid full text 
<Hrki> stavim hr_HR pa mu isto nije jasno :D
<jelly-home> Hrki: za pocetak, jel language-pack-hr instaliran
<Hrki> nemam pojima :)
<jelly-home> provjeri pa instaliraj ako nije
<Hrki> mislio sam da sam te utf-ove podesio prije par godina, ispada da je to bila druga masina :/
<Hrki> dobro da si mi rekao
<BotaniCar_> a mozda i gugl : http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/08/how-to-display-utf8-in-your-putty-bash-shell/
<BotaniCar_> Configuration -> Window -> Translation -> UTF-8
<BotaniCar_> jel pricamo jos o putiju,ili ?
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: o shellu :)
<Hrki> lako za putty
 * BotaniCar_ na tren odlozi pivo
<BotaniCar_> a, pardon onda
<Hrki> fala bogu da me zeza, kad mi je shell na en_GB, putty na windowsu a irssi na utf-8 :)
<BotaniCar_> mozes dodati "echo -ne '\e%G\e[?47h\e%G\e[?47l' " u ~/.bash_profile
<Hrki> jelly-home:  nije :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> dok to intaliram, sto slijedece :)
<Hrki> dodam u bashrc export LANG=hr_HR.UTF-8 ?
<SilverSpace> hm to vec zaboravih
<Hrki> i ja, prije sam to imao u malom prstu, ali dugo nisam podesavao :/
<Hrki> a tako mi lijepo radilo
<jelly-home> /etc/default/locale
<jelly-home> i unutra samo LANG="hr_HR.UTF-8", bez export
<SilverSpace> LANG="hr_HR.UTF-8"
<SilverSpace> je fakat
<Hrki> jel moram sta relodat? :D
<jelly-home> izađi i uđi :-)
<Hrki> ok, next chapter :) trebam root pass :))
<jelly-home> a nemaš sudo
<jelly-home> kak si instalirao paket
<Hrki> nisam jos, pitam unaprijed, idem prvo po paket
<Hrki> valjda frend nije diro pass, di cu njega nac :)
<BotaniCar_> Aj ti prvo po paket, dok se vratis vec ce i jutro biti 
<Hrki> Google Docs will soon be upgraded to Google Drive.
<Hrki> kul :D
<Hrki> super, root pass ostao isti :)
<Hrki> jelly-home: jel mi treba language-pack-hr ili language-pack-hr-base ?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: koji to ubuntu imas
<SilverSpace> ak je ubuntu
<Hrki> debian je :)
<SilverSpace> aa
<Hrki> server je pa ono
<jelly-home> e jebiga onda, tamo nema language-pack-hr
<jelly-home> tamo je "dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<Hrki> e tooooooo, sjecam se da je tako nekako isli, pa mi se pojavio neki izbornik
<Hrki> odaberem hr i sve automatski sredi
<jelly-home> ae
<BotaniCar_> y<3 debian
<jelly-home> y not
<BotaniCar_> ** <3
<jelly-home> ♥
<BotaniCar_> to, da
<jelly-home> Compose < 3
<BotaniCar_> ono kameno u mojim grudima
<jelly-home> "hladno ko u kruvinom srcu"
<jelly-home> "hladno ko u kurvinom srcu"
<BotaniCar_> "22:58 <nidjo> sarma s mlijekom"
<BotaniCar_> ovi na undernetu poludili, takmice se tko ima bolji recept za dobit' sracku 
<Hrki>   hr_HR.UTF-8... done
<Hrki> to je to :D
<BotaniCar_> type Å  or it aint
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> pade sa stolca
<BotaniCar_> Ahahahaha
<BotaniCar_> Si dobro ? 
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> puko od smjeha
<BotaniCar_> A , kak je stolac ? 
<SilverSpace> ostao nez jednog rukonaslona
<SilverSpace> bez*
<BotaniCar_> No harm done :) 
<Hrki> ?????
<Hrki> puno upitnika :D
<SilverSpace> he he
<jelly-home> ćušpajz, đuveč
<BotaniCar_> Čačić !
<jelly-home> Hrki: sad izađi, uđi i vidi jel "locale" naredba veli da je sve hr hr utf ovoono
<jelly-home> žvale.
<Hrki> probat cu ugaist irssi
<Hrki> i njemu se mesa vise
<jelly-home> da mu niko nije rekao da je mogao samo irssi složit da govori utf prema serveru, a i dalje 8859-2 interno
<jelly-home> anyway...
<jelly-home> šđčćž ŠĐČĆŽ
<Hrki> jebo sve
<Hrki> ovaj irssi plus putty me jebu 
<Hrki> sad ni ne vidim tvoje znakove, prije sam barem to vidio bez problema :)
<dodobas> Mmike: vid ovo http://dickey.xxx/mysql-is-done-it-s-the-postgres-age
 * jelly-home spavat
<BotaniCar_> aj ti samo , ln
<Hrki> je ok sad, čćžđš
<BotaniCar_> ja vidim ok 
<Hrki> jelly :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=lrCHLqit2K8
<SilverSpace> uh hebate konj
<BotaniCar_> iss, isss
<BotaniCar_> alaj, a horseburgeri lete
<SilverSpace> a face u autu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> horsepalm
<Hrki> bas je odletio :D
<Hrki> jadan konj, kosta vise nego auto
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: jel valja ovo http://www.engadget.com/2012/05/18/mk802-beats-cotton-candy-to-market/ ?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-25
<Guest71518> Pozdrav.Dal netko zna kako točno da "installiram" ovaj font? http://www.unixmen.com/next-generation-another-nice-conky-theme-from-conky-lua-author/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly-home> Hrki: sad je ok
<BotaniCar> jutro, junci, unaci i junakinje 
<jaizza> 'bro jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<jaizza> kak se meni spaaaavaaaaa
<jaizza> sva sreca pa je kolega skuhao kavu
<BotaniCar> meni se spavalo u 6, sad me vec pustilo 
<jaizza> prestrašno!
<BotaniCar> nastrano , kazes ? 
<BotaniCar> w
<jaizza> naginjem na lijevu stranu..
<jaizza> glava mi pada
 * BotaniCar se podmetne
<jaizza> pridrzavam je rukom
<BotaniCar> aww, hau romentik 
<jaizza> i vidim te u bojama
<jaizza> danas jarkim
<jaizza> jarko crvena na crnoj pozadini
<BotaniCar> nadam se da ta tortura ne bu jos dugo :)
<jaizza> mljac kombinacija
 * BotaniCar se namaze na kruh
<jaizza> hvala bot
<BotaniCar> jaca, aj napisi Š , čikam te :) 
<jaizza> mogu copy / paate?
<jaizza> nemam te znakove :D
<jaizza>  Š , Ä
<BotaniCar> nemas as in ne da ti da napises ? 
<jaizza> è æ
<jaizza> jej!
<BotaniCar> ne vidim ih , crcke pishesh 
<jaizza> koje znakiæe mi proizvodi tastatura!
<BotaniCar> è æ
<jaizza> whohow!
<BotaniCar> sad bar imas kaj slagat' :)
<jaizza> sad sam na engleskoj tipkovnici i nema ; i '
<jaizza> >d
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniCar> lol
<jaizza> e dok se naviknem, nisam godinama
<BotaniCar> velim, to je k'o sex  -> jednom losh, uvijek losh
<jaizza> kakav ti je to server da nema ; i '
<BotaniCar> pa, ima, al si moras sama slozit' :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nemoj tako, popravila sam se malo s godinama
<jaizza> wait, what?
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, ja po sebi mjerim stvari :) 
<BotaniCar> add croatian characters
<BotaniCar> ups
<jelly-home> ne hvala vec ih imam dost
<BotaniCar> Posve jednako gotovo svim drugim stvarima u Debian GNU/Linuxu, postupak dobivanja hrvatskog rasporeda tipkovnice i dijakritickih znakova mucan je, dug, kompliciran i ispunjen kvalitetnim bolom i patnjama kakve obozava svaki pravi Debian korisnik.
<BotaniCar> http://new.linux.hr/debian/woody/woody-KAKO-3.html
<BotaniCar> lol
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ali i tvoje ynakovlje vidim kao crckice
<jaizza> znakovlje
<BotaniCar> jaizza: zato kaj sam c/p tvoje
<BotaniCar> sad : šđčćž ? 
<jaizza> sto ti rad u -rvackoj firmi napravi
<jaizza> zaboravis tipkat na engleskom
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> šÄÄ
<jaizza> < BotaniCar> sad : šÄÄ
<BotaniCar> jos nista 
<BotaniCar> provjeri da ti je session u puttyu podesen na UTF-8 
<BotaniCar> http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/08/how-to-display-utf8-in-your-putty-bash-shell/
<BotaniCar> Configuration -> Window -> Translation -> UTF-8
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: woody, eh?
<BotaniCar> brijem da je putty glup i da ces morati napraviti novi session, podesiti, pa snimiti 
<jaizza> sec posao
<BotaniCar> jelly: kajamogu kaj je Debian 'erekcija' jos uvijek prvi na guglu za moj upit :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: i jos Window > Translation > Received data assumed to be in which character set:" to UTF-8.  
<BotaniCar> zna netko kak mogu CSF-ove "IP blocked" reporte automagicno preusmjeriti abuse sluzbi ? 
<BotaniCar> a da nije"pa napisi si forwarder" :)
<BotaniCar> lIjen sam 
<jelly-home> plati meni da ti napisem forwarder
<jelly-home> oš procmailrc, oš sieve, oš iksčejnđ server-side pravila
<BotaniCar> jelly: platim ti pivo bez obzira. kaj se posla tice, preferiram stvari napraviti sam, samo trazim da me netko pukne nogom u guzicu u pravom smjeru :)
<jelly-home> lol, pivo
<BotaniCar> kaj lol pivo :) Upravo liQu ponudim pivo besplatno as in free beer, a on lol-ne :( 
<BotaniCar> to su ti decki s okruglim naocalama 
<BotaniCar> kaj, ne pijes ? 
<jelly-home> aha, točka odvaja dvije misli?
<BotaniCar> reci da i sam svoj kefir radis :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jesteda , ponudio sam pivo bez obaveze :) Kao da sam jaizza ponudio sex bez obaveza, ista stvar, oboje generira zadovoljstvo :)
<jelly-home> srećom nisi ponudio obrnuto
<BotaniCar> bas, sreca moja :)
<jelly-home> "not that there's anything wrong with that"
<BotaniCar> da da, gay je ok, ako je na minimalno 200m d mene, i iza ugla 
 * MmikeRMRM bjezi iz grada danas
<BotaniCar> MmikeRMRM: kam ces ? 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: bum ja zel tu pifu, nie bed ;)
<weshmashian> bemti petak, nemam pojma ceg bi se prije primil - spavanja, davljenja kolege ili ubijanje web appse u pojam -.-
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: s tobom sam vec pil, nisi tak interesantan (iako, ne sjecam se kad smo zadnje sjeli skup, fakat). Izem toga, ku*ac se ti mozes napit' , zena bi te poderala da nisi u stanju ujutro u subotu na plac i kavicu s malim i njom :)
<weshmashian> zadnje je bilo dok si jos u djubravi bil, mnogo davno :)
<weshmashian> a zena bi me poderala tak i tak, neidemo na plac/kavu :)
<BotaniCar> *gasp* neidete na platz ? WTF, pa moras dijete na trznicu odvest, beats veletrgovina any time ! 
<weshmashian> *subotom, lapsus :P
<weshmashian> vodimo ga na plac, sam kaj se ni meni ni zeni neda guzvat :)
<BotaniCar> meni je to ko klincu bila spica totalna :) Nda, starcima vjerojatno nije :)
<BotaniCar> Usput , kak je tezak mali ? 
<weshmashian> ~13kg +/-
<BotaniCar> Mrsavko :D
<weshmashian> je, reci to punici
<BotaniCar> Osim kad ga treba nosit :) 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj punici ?:) 
<BotaniCar> Ona kuha ?
<weshmashian> nju sam isto stel zadavit "predebel je, nece moc hodat"
<weshmashian> ne, zajebava :)
<weshmashian> bolje kuham od nje :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam s svojom 'iskusnom' familijom imao jedan kratki monolog gdje sam im rekao da se sva misljenja uvazavaju,ali je moja zadnja, i da to kaj imaju za rec cujem i prvi put. 
<BotaniCar> Od onda mir
<weshmashian> pokusano, ignorirano od 'iskusnih', nekoliko puta
<weshmashian> odustao i dalje delamo po svom, nema druge
<BotaniCar> Haha , mekusac si :) Moji znaju da bi im se moglo desiti da pocnu rjedje vidjati unuka ako popizdim :) 
<BotaniCar> Ne jebem nikog, imali su svoju shansu i odgojili svoju djecu, sad je moj red
<weshmashian> kod mene situacija malkice kompliciranija, tak da ju nemrem skroz odjebat :)
<weshmashian> deda i baka sluze da pricuvaju malog na sat-dva i to je to
<BotaniCar> Nish ne velim,svak zna svoje 
<BotaniCar> "nish ne velim" nakon 2 stranice teksta :)
<weshmashian> :))
<BotaniCar> Politiko, here i come
<weshmashian> PolitiCar :)
<BotaniCar> LOL !!!
<BotaniCar> A ne, tak nisko jos nisam pao, rock bottom is still far away :)
<weshmashian> mislim da bi ti pad na taj rock bottom ublazila hrpa love koja se tam nadje :)
<BotaniCar> Kakve sam srece, plenarno bi me odabrali na funkciju koja sluzi kao glava za padanje. Ubrao bi 3 place i zavrsio u remetincu na 20 let umjesto Smranadera
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, pizdamumaterina, nije u sholdima sve! Kazu bar tak :)
<weshmashian> look on the bright side - dobio bi 3 place i imao bi smjestaj i 3 obroka na dugo vremena fo' free :)
<weshmashian> true, ima nesto i u dionicama
<BotaniCar> Jebate, pda , odem u zatvor (na krace,ipak) i poslije mogu napisati knjigu, i ostatak zivota kukati kako su mi slomili krila,sne i nadu ! Da sam se sav dao za RH ! 
<weshmashian> e, to!
<weshmashian> uz obavezan bijeg u Jamerika
<BotaniCar> To ! 
<weshmashian> eto, win-win :)
<BotaniCar> I sve one divne tetovaze iz filmova bi bile moje, i nabildano tijelo koje dodje s boravkom tamo :)
<weshmashian> :))
<jaizza> kaj sam propustila_
<BotaniCar> Nije bilo snoshaja, bar ne javnih
<weshmashian> za sad
<BotaniCar> Mozda odem u zatvor da se nabildam, jedem i zaradim. Usput cu napisati knjigu 
<jaizza> jos uvijek mi se spava
<jaizza> nego gasim ovo pa da isprobam è i æ
<BotaniCar> Ajtisamo
<weshmashian> ja cu prestat spavat i pocet fusharit dodatnih 8h po danu :)
<BotaniCar> nda, i onda to nemres naplatiti, cemu .. 
<weshmashian> da mogu jamrat i napisat knjigu :D
<weshmashian> zapravo i ovak mogu napisat knjigu - Zen supporta ilitiga: kako uvjeriti korisnika da je on kriv
<BotaniCar> http://a.yfrog.com/img24/1333/uu9j.jpg
<jaizza> č
<jaizza> ć
<BotaniCar> ŠĐČĆŽ
<BotaniCar> Radi, jaca, RADIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<weshmashian> w00t!
<jaizza> jej!
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ti si genije
<BotaniCar> aj sad jos regaj nick, da se odemo malo cyberat na miru :) 
<jaizza> regam?
<jaizza> pa već jesam
<jaizza> kaj moram opet?
<BotaniCar> pda, /msg nickserv ja sam regica :) 
<BotaniCar> A , jesi vec ? svakatidala :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, a ti si Dudek?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: obozavam ljude koji postavljaju pitanja na koja znaju odgovor
<BotaniCar> Ja sam, as is well known, tutlek
 * kil_kenny ce ubuduce izbjegavat pizzu... kaj to napuhava, puca kosulja
<hbogner> eto vidis, krivo sam pretpostavljao
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: zake ne izbjegavas kosulje ? :) 
<kil_kenny> BotaniCar, lakse ih je skinut nego majice ;)
<weshmashian> "..nisam [korisniku] namjestio get-a-way pa nije imao Internet."
<jaizza> jucer sam zabavila društvo u vlaku na temu pizze
<kil_kenny> jaizza, sve si im smazala? :)
<hbogner> argh, morat cu pocet vodit bazu korisnickih sifri
<jaizza> ok /quit ne ubija prozor
<hbogner> sad me zove da je zaboravio sifru
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> crko komp i stavio novi, ali na starim je imao nastimano da zapamti sifru
<kil_kenny> hbogner, kada pocnes zaboravlja svoje sifre e onda se zamisli ;)
<hbogner> kil_kenny, ne moje
<kil_kenny> da mi znat koji je to danas klincima da stavljaju komplicirane sifre, interpunkcijske znakove ovo ono.. pa im treba min 5 min da upisu pass
<hbogner> kil_kenny, nastimao mu nas server i trazio je svaki user posebni pristup sifrom
<hbogner> ok, i na win nastimano da pamti tu sifru
<hbogner> i sad mene zove da se nesjeca sifre
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol 
<kil_kenny> hbogner, dobro je dok zove :)
<hbogner> kil_kenny, je, eto danas do njega :D
<hbogner> e i cura nekidan popizdila na mene, nemre se sjetit svoje sifre i ja sam kriv za to
<kil_kenny> priznam, neki put znam sjebat... pa me korisnica zove :))) 
<kil_kenny> nije meni tesko doci cak i do njezinog ureda..... jos ako oblece nest jebozovno :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<BotaniCar> hbogner: bazu korisnickih lozinki ? Moj je stav da tudje shifre ne smijem znati ( da nemam odgovornost za scenarije 'nisam ja, netko je drugi to napravio kao ja'), ali mogu promijeniti. Kad se s tim pomire , onda ce pamtiti lozinke jer im je veci bed cekati da im ju promijenim , nego zvati me da ju im procitam :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, znam, i ja sam ju isti dan zaboravio
<jaizza> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8vBm-KpySUc/T6wzOe9rpEI/AAAAAAAANtg/Pb-kKKB1hyw/s1600/password%252520anniversary%5B1%5D.jpg
<BotaniCar> hbogner: zaboravio si ju, ali to ne mozes dokazati, kaj ces ako sutra dodju i vele 'TI SI SE LOGIRAO KAO STEFICA i obrisao podatke vrijedne zilion' ? 
<BotaniCar> http://b3.blog.hr/2012/05/1630802273/bijes-i-ocaj-prevarene-generacije.html
<weshmashian> ja sam imao taj scenario
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nek si zapisu ako ne pamte
<weshmashian> zove korisnik - spajali ste se na server i mijenjali nam podatke!
<BotaniCar> ja sam gledao druge kak se cupaju iz takvog sranja, fala lepa
<SilverSpace> sa psswordima nemam posla
<hbogner> he he he, na srecu ovdje se nemoze pristupit izvana
<weshmashian> hbogner: nije se ni tam moglo, al' to je bilo nebitno, ocito :)
<hbogner> weshmashian, auu
<BotaniCar> hbogner: jos gore ako se ne moze, nemres 'ackera okriviti, ili si ti ili Stefica
<jaizza> napokon terminal
<weshmashian> uglavnom, na finjaka sam uvjerio korisnika da je idiot, end of story :)
<jaizza> i č i ć rade
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ali ja sam van tog sustav :D
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ali imas lozinku 
<kil_kenny> ja sam nakeljio na vrata, "tko ude - idiot"  :))))
<BotaniCar> kao da je drugo bitno ako se trazi zrtveno janje
<kil_kenny> pa mi niko vise ne ulazi s pitanjima :))
<weshmashian> kil_kenny: ali, ti ulazis svakodnevno nutra, kaj ne? :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ono od sinoc kaj si pitao moglo bi biti dobro za 75$ dobre perfomanse malo para
<BotaniCar> kil_kenny: ja bi usao s rijecima 'znam da sam idiot,ali" :)
<hbogner> ajde imam srecu pa za sad imam normalne ljude i situacije
<kil_kenny> kada izadem, skinem papir :)))
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kak to skaliram ? kupim USB hub i spajam kaj mi treba ?
<weshmashian> kil_kenny :))
<BotaniCar> usput,ima koje od tih embeeded chudesa da podrzava USB3 ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da 
<weshmashian> hbogner: b'stard. ja imam nekoliko idiota, i kod korisnika i kod kolega :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: svi su korisnici normalni dok im sve radi po ocekivanjima :9
<kil_kenny> a glejte, bolje imat usere koji zovu nego one koji ne zovu pa sjebu i na kraju se izvlace da nisu krivi
<hbogner> weshmashian, imam idiota kod kolega, i prije sam sve trpio, ali sad ljepo odjebem
<kil_kenny> hbogner, godine te stigle... :)
<hbogner> kolegica shebala frendicin lapatop i nikako da prradi
<hbogner> shebala je particije na neki nacin
<hbogner> ali generalno
<hbogner> i rekla da spasim podatke da ce platit
<kil_kenny> u naturi? ;)
<hbogner> o manijaci jedni
<hbogner> pa nisu sve zene ko u porno filmovima, svhatite da ima i ruznih zena
<weshmashian> true that
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da nema ni jedan usb3
<BotaniCar> ok, cek, tko se sexa bez mene ?
<hbogner> i kad sam joj rekao kolko bi to doslo vise me nitko negnjavi :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ima u najavi toga ? naime, fakat je pljuga USB2, kad probas 3jku
<SilverSpace> koliko je u biti usb3 brzi od usb2
<BotaniCar> Pun Q
<weshmashian> mi u firmi imamo politiku da se ne bakcemo sa hardverom od korisnika
<BotaniCar> nemam metriku, samo subjektivan osjecaj izveden iz koristenja
<SilverSpace> nisam imao prilike probati
<jaizza> SilverSpace: covjek bi rekao da je brzi za jednu jedinicu
<hbogner> weshmashian, ovo bilo privatno
<hbogner> BotaniCar, imam ja 2 usb2 sticka
<hbogner> nebo i zemlja izmedju njih
<BotaniCar> hbogner: usb2 <> usb3 , bar na piceku na kojem to mogu upregnuti, stvarno nije za usporedbu
<hbogner> jedan pise 17 mega, drugi nemoze tolko brzo citat :D
<SilverSpace> znaci treba cekati neko takvo malo cudo sa usb3
<BotaniCar> hbogner: to s citanjem i pisanjem moze bit usko grlo maticne 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, isti slot ustekano
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nemoj mi jedinice spominjati imam traume od njih :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: po ovoj cijeni mislim da ne treba cekati nista, lako za 6 mjeseci investiras 80$ u neki drugi, a ovaj preprodas
<jaizza> SilverSpace: strogi roditelji?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: teško djetinjstvo?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: zločesti profesori?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: stroga uciteljica
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jedan cita/pise 17+, istekam ga drugi na njegovo mjesto i gmize ko puz
<jaizza> SilverSpace: iz?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mislim da SilverSpacea traumatiziraju jedinice na vagi :D
<jaizza> SilverSpace: wild guess - mathematics?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: jel i razlika u cijeni bila takva da opravda to ? 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: iz osnovnjaka znala i sibu upotrjebiti 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: tko još konzultira vage?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: sve vage lažu!
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: naivci, neupuceni, kolateralne zrtve,moja zena :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ovaj brzi je bio malo skuplji
<jaizza> BotaniCar: još nisam naišla na vagu koja je pokazala ispravno stanje stvari
<BotaniCar> jaizza: da, proizvodjaci vaga su vece seronje nego proizvodjaci usb stickova 
<hbogner> jaizza, ja jesam, dok sam radio preko sc u skladistu
<hbogner> vaze do 2 tone
<hbogner> i na nju sam smio bez straha da cu ju unistit :D
<jaizza> hbogner: s variranjem +- 20 kg
<BotaniCar> hbogner: mozda vaze do 2T , ali ne zna sto smije napisati na displayu :)
<BotaniCar> stanes na vagu,a ona smirujuce zelenim slovima napise "vasa tezina je ok" , takve vage trebamo 
<BotaniCar> ili "danas niste rucali" ? 
<SilverSpace> psttttt
<SilverSpace> dosta o vagama :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: na vaše kile potrebna visina je metar i pol?
<hbogner> jaizza, nope 0,01kg je jedinica a vagalo se pretezno 0,01-20 kg na tome
<hbogner> bacis par papira ona reagira :D
<jaizza> hbogner: pa da i na mene baciš par papira bi izazvao reakciju!
<jaizza> kakvo ti je to mjerilo
<hbogner> jaizza, ma primjer osjetljivosti
<jaizza> ikzekli!
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Ovaj kanal je napokon krenuo u pravom smjeru, nitko nije spomenuo rekompajliranje kernela vec 24h 
<hbogner> e vidis moram na vagu, pratim si kilazu
 * obruT se ne usudi stat na vagu
<hbogner> bljak
<jaizza> hbogner: blago tebi, moja nikako da ode
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: rekompajliraj kernel na vazi da ti prikazuje poruke umjesto brojaka :)
<jaizza> ja moram sutra na sistematski i ljubazno ću ih zamoliti da ne mrmlja u bradu dok zapisuje stanje s vage dok držim oči čvrsto zatvorene
<obruT> da ne bi dobio kernel panic na display od vage :)
<jaizza> dosta mi je Å¡okova za ovu godinu
<hbogner> 118, opet prema gore :(
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: joj vec odavno ovaj kanal nema veze sa vezom :)
<obruT> hbogner: nist, sutra upregni biciklin i samnom prema slunju :) 
<weshmashian> svi kanali nemaju veze s vezom s kojom bi trebali imat :)
<hbogner> jel ides sa samirom?
<jaizza> da well.. kada sam došla tamo '94 prvi put na irc, pričalo se samo o linuxu
<jaizza> the rest is history
<hbogner> obruT, ah da, on je otisao danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> doduše nismo imali č i ć
<SilverSpace> ščćž
<jaizza> i imali smo vlastite servere!
<hbogner> obruT, trebao sam u nedjelju na biciklijadu u topusko, ali nisam u voznom stanju, uprvljacki mehanizam neradi, ljeva strana steka
<jaizza> i veze na SRCEu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: palac koma jos
<hbogner> jep, danas ga premotali, sad i smrdi
<obruT> hbogner: servisiraj :)
<BotaniCar> nda, danas ako imas vezu na srcu/carnetu, mozes s njom.. well, na rucak i vaganje :)
<hbogner> koma
<hbogner> obruT, jesam taman jutros
<hbogner> i opet u ponedjeljak, pa cca srijedu, pa ...
<SilverSpace> hbogner: to ti je sve kaj nisi dobro zaljevao pifom
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> :D
<jaizza> moj bivši admin s faksa sad radi na srcu
<obruT> pa lijepo je ovo, kotizacija 20 kuna, dobis papicu i upad na bazen
<hbogner> da da
<hbogner> a inace upad na bazen skuplji od toga
<obruT> mogo bi ja zeni reci da poveze traktore pa da u nedjelju odemo na to :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj je doktor :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: to je jedan striček koji radi u bolnici npr. i liječi ljude
<SilverSpace> jaizza: 11:11 <    jaizza> moj bivši admin s faksa sad radi na srcu
<SilverSpace> pa kad radi na srcu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ne moras biti doktor da radis na necijem srcu :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: budeš se već naviknul na mene
<jaizza> valjda
<jaizza> obruT: TO!
<jaizza> nego kolega je bio u Pragu i opet mi donio pivo
<jaizza> sad se polako brinem
<jaizza> tko god ode nekamo, ja dobijem pivu
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol moz bit manijak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> obruT, sad sam skuzio da nema na njuzima
<hbogner> pa stavio
<BotaniCar> jaizza: brines se zato kaj te pive ne redistribuiras kasnije. Da ih dijelis, ne bi bio bed 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: zapravo me brine reputacija u firmi
<SilverSpace> jaizza: naj se ljutit susjeda same pitam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: bar ju imas :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDyBs6Wuu1o&feature=youtu.be
<jaizza> BotaniCar: vještica koja voli zaviriti u čašicu?
<SilverSpace> kak ovo veliko izgleda u malim rukama
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni je ovo super jer mogu klinca kazniti oduzimanjem racunala tak da ga istekam i spremim u dzep :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: a zakaj me vučeš za jezik?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ja mislim da bi te SilverSpace rado dovukao na pivo 
<BotaniCar> ahm, napisala si 'povuces'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> sorry
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ma ne ispričavaj se (ako uspije)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj ? 'nema interneta tjedan dana' ce ga samo ponukati da susedu krade vajrlez , 'nema racunala tjedan dana' je vec druga prica 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti jos nisi doso do auta rakija te ceka
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ocemo skup na pivo kod SilverSpacea u kvart ? Ima moju rakiju :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam, zvucat ce cudno, ali MmikeRMRMovi svatovi su krivi
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel ti to mene opet imaš namjeru pokušat napit?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: vis nema ga danas 
<SilverSpace> u guzvi je
<BotaniCar> mislis, pijan ? :)
<SilverSpace> tesko mislim da je na uzici
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: koš kontempliram o ovom gore spomenutom krevetu..
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mi pojasniš?
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj sam napisao ? 
<jaizza> Da ih dijelis, ne bi bio bed
<SilverSpace> opa http://www.jutarnji.hr/oruzani-obracun-na-zagrebacko-lanistu--na-cesti-crni-kombi-i-dva-maskirana-muskarca-/1030323/
<jaizza> SilverSpace: mislio si napisati "opet"?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> tek sad je malo počela djelovat kava
<jaizza> al sam još uvijek prilično komatozno
<SilverSpace> tak bi malo na van na biciklo 
<SilverSpace> a ne moguuu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: imam dvije interpretacije; 1)bed s pivama koje doijas je u stvari bed koji izaziva tvoja savjest. Da ih dijelis - nje bi ga imala. 2) da ih pijes u krevetu, ne bi imala *taj* bed
<jaizza> SilverSpace: jesi i ti 'ciklo-freak?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj aj znam cca 7-8tisuca km godisnje
<jaizza> BotaniCar: I have a news for you - I almost always drink my beers in bed 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: unless I'm in Irish pub
<SilverSpace> ove godine bas i nisam 
<jaizza> or in Medvedgrad
<jaizza> but that's another story 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa imaš još vremena, tek je počela ciko-sezona
<SilverSpace> ha daa http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/atletika/djevica-sam-to-je-veci-uspjeh-diplome-zlata-clanak-413454
<BotaniCar> 29 godina i djevica ? Nije ta bas zdrava u glavi 
<BotaniCar> S druge strane, bogznaj kaj moze rukama/ustima/guzom/pazuhom
<BotaniCar> Ispricavam se prisutnim nositeljicama vagina na sexistickom komentaru
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol mozda ima kitu :)
<BotaniCar> mozda ima klit velicine batine
<BotaniCar> ali sumnjam, vidjeli bi hejteri na snimkama s staze
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne zanosi se
<BotaniCar> zake ?
<BotaniCar> ili si mi htjela napisati da se nosim ?
<jaizza> zato kaj ne koristi svoje potencijale
<jaizza> pa je tebi svejedno kaj bi mogla
<BotaniCar> meni je svejedno bas da ih i koristi, samo pricamo 
<jaizza> može malo dulji paste na kanal?
<BotaniCar> ne
<BotaniCar> freenode ce te throttlat
<BotaniCar> stavi na pastebin
<hbogner> jaizza, pastebin ili jebo.me/pas/
<jaizza> BotaniCar: a?
<jaizza> pih
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako stavis vise od X linija, server te odjebe
<jaizza> imate kod mene na FB
<BotaniCar> stavi na jebo.me/pas
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniCar> pfft
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kak stavim tam
<BotaniCar> za pocetak otvori to u browseru
<hbogner> copy/paste
<BotaniCar> sumnjam da ces imati problema jednom kad opce pogledas kaj je 
<SilverSpace> e sad su vec poceli pretjerivati http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/hokej/medvescak-rujnu-zeli-igrati-pulskoj-areni-clanak-413689
<jelly> to bi bila bas fora
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa to je za ocekivati, hokej i je megapopulisticki sport s puno kicha, tamo gdje je zazivio . Isti Q kao i nogomet, jednom kad lova udje, a pocela je 
<jaizza> stavljeno
<BotaniCar> jaizza: sad nam daj link na "stavljeno" :)
<jaizza> http://jebo.me/pas/7  ?
<BotaniCar> thx
<jelly> e, tu pomaze toggle: wrap
<SilverSpace> jelly: je bila bi fora ali mislim da je to sve pretjrano
<jaizza> pa uključen je wrap
<jaizza> ah
<jaizza> to su fore izvan granica mojih percepcija
<jaizza> ;)
<BotaniCar> Vele da igranje ping ponga pozitivno utjece na periferni vid 
<BotaniCar> iako mi to nije nikad bilo jasno .. kaj, gledam u publiku, pa mi periferni vid treba za stol koji je shirok metar i pol .. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kak si povezal igranje ping ponga i tebe u publici?
<BotaniCar> sebe u publici ? di sam to napisao ?
<jelly> gledaš protivnika al gledaš i lopticu
<BotaniCar> pda, ni u najgorem slucaju m ne treba periferni vid
<BotaniCar> treba mi ako, recimo, skuzim tvoj dekolte u publici, a protivnik je bas krenuo drapiti bekend 
<SilverSpace> kak bi micho reko pet poteza u jednom udarcu 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543282_304610689622022_117915408291552_698416_200575640_n.jpg
<jaizza> BotaniCar: u ping pongu loptica ide prebrzo da bi stigao okretati glavu za njom, a hvataš je kad je lijevo ili desno od tebe
<BotaniCar> jaizza: aj prvo probaj igrati ping pong, onda blebni nekaj ovak :)
<BotaniCar> Rado cu sjediti i gledati kaj gravitacija radi tvom poprsju :)
<jelly> ouch
<jelly> sportski grudnjaci nisu izmišljeni bezveze
<BotaniCar> Suglasan :)
<SilverSpace> kak skoda opako izgleda http://is.gd/xNx5Oy
<Hrki> prave pionirke
<BotaniCar> zgleda k'o buba na kojuje s par strana sjeo slon s coskastom guzicom :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj svidaju ti se ove pionirke :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moram priznati da bude 'duh' u meni :)
<BotaniCar> elect="catalogueItem/tradeItem/tradeItemInformation/tradingPartnerNeutralTradeItemInformation/tradeItemDateInformation/startAvailabilityDateTime" />
<BotaniCar>         </td>
<BotaniCar>       </tr>
<BotaniCar>     </xsl:for-each>
<BotaniCar>   </xsl:template>
<BotaniCar>   <xsl:template match="description">
<BotaniCar>     <xsl:for-each select=".">
<BotaniCar>       <xsl:value-of select="shortText" /> <xsl:value-of select="language/languageISOCode" /></xsl:for-each>
<BotaniCar> aaaaa, sorry , treba kliknut pravi prozor .. 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja sam igrala ping pong
<jaizza> BotaniCar:  a ti?
<SilverSpace> spameru
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kad sam napisao da probas igrati ping pong, nisam mislio reci da si diras grudi 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ja sa svojim grudima mogu igrat eventualno američki nogomet, ping pong teško
<BotaniCar> bila si i ti mladja/manja :)
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> fap fap time?
<Botani-FAP> anytime is fap time
<Hrki> odo ja malo na bnet
<Botani-FAP> nemrem si pomoc, tu jaizza istice svoje bujne grudi, ja jadno slabo musko 
<Hrki> kazu da sve vise ljudi drka, da radje biraju drkicu od jebanja
<Hrki> a imaju mogucnosti :)
<Botani-FAP> Da, postotk mentalno oboljelih raste
<Botani-FAP> i lazova 
<SilverSpace> kaj sad kanal prebacen na xxx mod
<Botani-FAP> napredak, jelda ?
<Botani-FAP> mislim, hebo linux, dodje/prodje, sex je vjecan
<SilverSpace> ginko
<Botani-FAP> :D
<Botani-FAP> Shefica je upravo ispustila najljepse zvuke koje jedna shefica moze : Tomislave, bili ste u pravu
<Botani-FAP> cvjetam 
<jelly> stefica?
<Botani-FAP> ona-koja-odobrava-platju
<jaizza> meni je eto lijepa vijest dana da su me stavili u platni razred s direktorima
<jaizza> i da ću jednom kad dovoljno narastem, možda dobiti i veću plaću
<Botani-FAP> ne govori to na glas, mogao bi te netko otet za otkupninu
<Botani-FAP> nemoj narast, mrzim sto me ionako u intelektualnom aspektu gledas s visoka, samo jos treba i fizicki 
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: ti izraz "mrkva pred nosom" Å¡to govori?
<Botani-FAP> mrkva je kvartovski izraz za marihuanu, naravno da govori 
<jaizza> jadna ribica: bila je lijepa u moru, još je ljepša na mom nepcu
<Botani-FAP> postoji li nesto kao SElinux za debian ? 
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: dakle, mrkva.. http://www.blogsmonroe.com/faith/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/donkeymotivation.gif
<Botani-FAP> Nema joinata na slici 
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: nope
<jaizza> jellyfish
<hbogner> ima netko preporuku za usb tv stick, naravno da radi na linuxu, recimo na ubuntu
<stemdA> Avermedijini neki rade
<stemdA> i imaju driver na site-u proizvođača
<stemdA> i bolji tuner od nekih PCI kartica
<stemdA> prije kupnje provjeri koji radi, koji ne, da ne bi bilo iznenađenja
<SilverSpace> da Avermedia
<Botani-FAP> meni moj ne dela na linuxu, ali ni na windowsima - na mom pcu , kad ga steknem kod zene na laptop, dela na obojem .. 
<SilverSpace> samo treba vidjeti koji rai
<SilverSpace> Botani-FAP: pa kaj to imas od lapa 
<SilverSpace> kantu neku
<stemdA> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:DVB-T_USB_Devices
<stemdA> izvor korisnih informacija
<hbogner> stemdA, thx, provjeravam upravo kaj se nudi
<stemdA> np
<SilverSpace> ja imam takeMS usb i radi 
<Botani-FAP> SilverSpace: primjeti da sam napisao da na lapu (da, HP kanta) radi , dok na nabrijanom piceku s up-to-date svim - ne radi
<weshmashian> downgrade :)
<hbogner> ljepo je vidjet da pise ovako nesto: - Windows 7/Vista/XP (32/64-Bit) and Linux
<SilverSpace> bas sad probavam dali radi
<SilverSpace> ponudio mi istalaciju za stick izgleda da radi
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: ti si zeMsko, kaj kazes, da kupim zeni nekaj lijepo, kao : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/s320x320/72884_462368527122766_2033244149_n.jpg  ?
<Botani-FAP> stemdA: kaj se s #wikipedia-hr desilo, samo se o wiki i politici prica :( 
<stemdA> Botani-FAP: tako i treba :)
<stemdA> Eurovizijska politika i wiki :)
<Botani-FAP> http://drumtidam.info/201205226386/Talijanski-bondage-majstor-6386.html isssssss
<SilverSpace> euroazijska?? :)
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: izgleda da se tvoj pojam lijepog i moj pojam lijepog bitno razlikuju
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: to nije odgovor na moje pitanje :)
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: pa nemoguće je odgovoriti
<Botani-FAP> znaci, ne
<jaizza> izbaci "lijepo" iz pitanja
<Botani-FAP> mislim, kaj ti ne volis plavu boju, ili kaj ? 
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: nemoguće odgovoriti <> ne
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: nemoguće odgovoriti <> da
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: nemoguće odgovoriti <> mozda
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: nemoguće odgovoriti <> bilo koji odgovor
<Botani-FAP> daj nemoj s tim DBA forama :) 
<Botani-FAP> reci da ne volis plavo i bok 
<Botani-FAP>  :)
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: ne volim plavušane
<jaizza> se to broji?
<Botani-FAP> DA ! 
<weshmashian> issati, to se da optimizirat: nemoguce odgovoriti <> (ne || da ||...)
<weshmashian> :)
<Botani-FAP> weshmashian: volim te ! :)
<weshmashian> :-*
<jaizza> weshmashian: ha čuj, ak me nije shvato prvi put onda treba rasčlaniti da svatko razumije
<jaizza> weshmashian: i ne obaziri se na njegove ljubavne izljeve -  bezvrijedni su
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: kako to mislis ? :) Kao da si ikad dobila koji :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: tebi su mozda bezvrijedni... :)
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: čak se ni ne sjećaš!!
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: i tko/sto je onda bezvrijedan ? :D
<jaizza> ah ja, čini se
<jaizza> fali mi moj nick :-(
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: eo, nekaj za tebe, da ublazim udar okrutne realnosti: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303401_309870912428494_1675423066_n.jpg
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: e ova trojica bi mogli igrat ping pong
<Botani-FAP> mislim da su se oni igrali padanja niz stepenice na glavu :)
<weshmashian> note to self: ne kliketat sam tak na botove linkove
<weshmashian> covjek bi reko da sam naucio do sad... :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha weshmashian 
<Botani-FAP> weshmashian: kad klikas na linkove koji nisu tailorani za tebe :) 
<weshmashian> Botani-FAP: nda, i to kaj velis :)
<weshmashian> kaj mogu kad sam  znatizeljan :)
<Botani-FAP> tebi bi , npr, poslao https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/537686_10150913312899866_772404865_9742710_1584584527_n.jpg
<weshmashian> mindfuck is just one click away
<weshmashian> hahahaha
<jaizza> weshmashian: ti je poslal nekaj lijepo?
<weshmashian> jaizza: klikni
<Botani-FAP> si lud ! unistice muza ako joj damo ideju :)
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: moj muž je nakon tolikih godina braka upravo tamo gdje ga želim
<Botani-FAP> di bi to bilo ? Na poslu ? :D
<weshmashian> kod bogate ljubavnice?
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: ikzekli
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: dosta sam ga dugo uzdržavala, nek si sam zaradi đeparac
<SilverSpace> hm ne radi usb dvb-t
<weshmashian> e da, trazim bogatu ljubavnicu ili za zenu bogatog ljubavnika :)
<weshmashian> za nju moze i ljubavnica isto, nie bed :)
<Botani-FAP> ja trazim ovo kaj je weshmashian napisao 
<Botani-FAP> *i ja
<weshmashian> a ako je i prljavo bogat (seik recimo) onda moze i za mene ljubavnik
<jaizza> weshmashian: tražiš za ženu bogatog ljubavnika
<weshmashian> jaizza: trazim sve kombinacije :)
<Botani-FAP> jaizza: vish ti kaj je pamet na djelu ! 
<weshmashian> bolje da joj ga ja nadjem neg da si sama trazi ;)
<weshmashian> a u nedostatku gore navedenih kombinacija moze i fush neki :)
<Botani-FAP> pogotovo ako bi isla metodom isprobavanja :) 
<weshmashian> tak je :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: kolko bogata mora bit ljubavnica?
<weshmashian> jaizza: taman da nas sve moze uzdrzavat :)
<weshmashian> skroman sam, jel'
<jaizza> weshmashian: mora da si jako dobar u krevetu s takvim željama
<Botani-FAP> kak bi covjek napravio naredbu koja bi zbrojala filesize svih logova diljem sistema ? Nesto kao "du -h -d=1 /var/log/" , ali systemwide
<weshmashian> jaizza: neam pojma, mogu se raspitat :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: aj napravi anketu
<weshmashian> jebote, vise ni ljubavnicu nemres nac ak' nemas neki papir...
<jaizza> weshmashian: rezultate molim te u pie dijagramu
<weshmashian> pa kud ovaj svijet ide...
<weshmashian> nitko ne zeli vidit kaj znam na nekom konkretnom primjeru :)
<weshmashian> samo "treba ovaj papir, pa onaj, pa potpis ovdje..."
<weshmashian> "pa kuvertica sa par sto eur"
<jaizza> weshmashian: pa kako misliš privuč svome... proizvodu ako ne reklamom?
<Botani-FAP> weshmashian: uslovljen uobicajenom praksom u 'rvata, pretpostavljam da uz papir moras ljubavnicu inicijalno i podmititi ..
<Botani-FAP> ^^
<weshmashian> Botani-FAP: elem, plava kuverta :)
<Botani-FAP> df
<jaizza> df -g
<weshmashian> jaizza: to nie "prozivod", to je alat, proizvod je nuspojava koristenja alata :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: pa i alat moraš izreklamirat
<weshmashian> a ja prodajem uslugu :9
<jaizza> osim ako nisi IBM i nađeš žrtvu
<jaizza> koju uvjetima guraš da kupuje proizvode opet iznova
<weshmashian> ako krenem postavljat uvjete i ugovore onda je to posao, ne zajebancija :)
<Botani-FAP> df: invalid option -- 'g'
<jaizza> zajebancija je jedno, uzdržavanje je drugo
<weshmashian> makar, znaju i uvjeti dobrano izjebat :)
<Botani-FAP> nema toga u me , jaizza
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: a kaj ti se hoće?
<jaizza> Botani-FAP: pozicioniraj se u root dir i lupi du :D
<Botani-FAP> jaizza, sam 'du' mi daje FS-wide podatke di god da sam pozicioniran
<weshmashian> alias du='rm'
<Botani-FAP> weshmashian !!! Da odma i ispraznim disk, velis :)
<weshmashian> Botani-FAP: i nakon toga nemas vise problem sa skupljanjem velicine logova
<weshmashian> :)
<Botani-FAP> weshmashian: nalazim logove od desetak gigi, ni' dobro :) a imam skripte koje ih brisu svakih 90 dana .. 
<weshmashian> eek
<Botani-FAP> ako shef pita brishe == rotira :) 
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> bas stel rec, ja imam slozen logrotate za 4 tjedna u rikverc
<weshmashian> ok, ovo kaj koristim ne generira toliko bitne i velike logove
<weshmashian> where 'ovo' == mail server s kojeg ircam :)
<Botani-FAP> puta madre, svi ircamo s mail servera, mozda i nije najpametnija lokacija :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> to mi je jedina linux masina u firmi :)
<Botani-FAP> auu
<weshmashian> ne recunam nekoliko SCO Unixa lokalnih
<Botani-FAP> Nda, UNIX, tko se time jos zapomogao :)
<weshmashian> tolko su stari da nemrem nis korisno s njima napravit tak i tak
<weshmashian> a imam ih jos jedno 20 na terenu :D
<Botani-FAP> dobri su za raditi barikade, kucista su solidna 
<weshmashian> dobro dodju i za bacanje sa balkona na parkirane aute
<weshmashian> samo kaj trebaju dvojica barem da to odleti kak se spada
<weshmashian> i sad sam zaboravio kaj sam delal prije neg kaj sam pocel trkeljat tu oko ljubavnica -.-
<Botani-FAP> SHEFICA: kaj nam mrezna oprema u ormaru ne bi mogla biti urednije slozena JA: bi, da je ormar mrezni ormar, a ne ugradbeni ormar prenatrpan opremom 
<weshmashian> :D
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: pa pošto si tak dugo izdržao u fapanju, zbilja si čudo!
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: vecina mojih korisnika nema nikakve ormare, a jedan hotel doslovce drzi serverijadu na prasnjavom tavanu
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: isao sam polako i njezno 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: reklo bi se da i tebe tvoja žena ima točno tamo gdje te hoće..
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: nemam nista protiv takvih smjestajnih aranzmana, nek skupljaju prasinu di god,dok rade, ali nemres ocekivati da to onda izgleda kao u datacentru ciju si sliku vidio u mrezi :) 
<Bot-Chudo> Mislim, imam farme u hosting centrima, pa joj mogu dati slike da FAPa :)
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: vise nista ne ocekujem od korisnika, cak ni minimum inteligencije :)
<Bot-Chudo> ali na ovoj lokaciji je ured u stanu i nemas kaj puno ocekivati, kablovi povezani vezicama, iste boje di je moguce/potrebno i bok
<weshmashian> zvuci ko moja firma, mozda si tu negdje skriven ;)
<Bot-Chudo> ako jesam, placem u nekom ormaru :)
<weshmashian> :))
<kil_kenny> e da
<weshmashian> cek, dodjem ti se pridruzit :)
<kil_kenny> kak sam glup
<weshmashian> i drugi kolega doso na listu za davljenje, samo dvojica danas...
<kil_kenny> dojde mi dostava, nosi lapove, ja u cudu kaj sad, nist nije naruceno
<Bot-Chudo> Opet neke MS konferencije reklamiraju, a ja nemrem ici :( Nisam isao na neku konferenciju di dobijes gudize vec 100 godina, samo nekakve bezveznjare di dobis blokic i olovku 
<weshmashian> kil_kenny: ko prizna pola mu se prasta :)
<kil_kenny> i jos se ono zalim...
<kil_kenny> umjesto da sutim i poberem lapove...
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: ja opce nisam iso na konferencije, kaj sad :P
<weshmashian> kil_kenny: jel'da?
<kil_kenny> weshmashian, je... ali ne.. ja sam prevec posten... 
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: kaj je to u redu ? A menadzment ide, da slusa stvari koje ih ne zanimaju :)
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: ni menidzment neide nikam :)
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: onda je fakat kriza :)
<weshmashian> tolko skrtare da ekipa divelopa na 5 godina starim strojevima
<weshmashian> 'nuff said
<jaizza> ja sam nekaj na IBMovim bootcampovima dobivala poklon pakete s USBovima, majicama i drugim điđama
<Bot-Chudo> to, jajca, TO ! 
<weshmashian> vec sam reko tim lideru da si bekapiraju stvari pa da pocnem przit strojeve :)
<jaizza> i tjedan dana off work
<jaizza> i još, best of all, me nisu mogli vezati na firmu
<kil_kenny> a ja budala... osim kaj sam glup nisam isal u rovinj a mogal sam.. firma sve placala...
<Bot-Chudo> hmm, opet ona sex/bondage insinuacije baca
<weshmashian> ...
<kil_kenny> ali ne.. bedak je radije ostal doma i ganjal koke
<weshmashian> oni koji mogu - ne zele, oni koji zele - ne mogu
<jaizza> kil_kenny: zakaj nisi išao u Rovinj ganjat koke?
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: je, vidis ti to, mene maltene trazila da joj opisem svoj alat :)
<kil_kenny> jaizza, jer mi se nije dalo putovat, lijenost
<weshmashian> te koristenje istog
<jaizza> kil_kenny: lijenost je dobra
<jaizza> lijenost pokreče svijet
<kil_kenny> to nisam znal, sad bum ostal i doma.. kaj da idem na posel.. 
<Bot-Chudo> ljenost predmnijeva da ti nesto/netko placa rezije , hence, weshmashian i ja trazimo ljubavnike/ce/sheike
<kil_kenny> to lako naci... samo stanes negdje na stajgi... :)
<Bot-Chudo> ja na stajgi mogu dobiti samo krivicnu prijavu za uznemiravanje javnog reda i mira :) Osim toga, ako stojim, ne ljencarim == ne napredujem :(
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja ludak 
<SilverSpace> nece i nece raditi dvb
<kil_kenny> Bot-Chudo, bar nest dobijes ;)
<Bot-Chudo> kaj si spojil dva rutera ljepilom ,kak sam ti preporucio ? fakat jesi 
<SilverSpace> a nisam ga ni ustekao fuck 
<weshmashian> generalno, skoro sve vezano uz racunala bolje radi ako ima napajanje :)
<kil_kenny> ma to se bezicno napaja ;)
<weshmashian> right :)
<kil_kenny> tesla i te fore ne :)
<weshmashian> je je :)
<jaizza> da nije bilo lijenosti kod prenošenja tereta s jednog mjesta na drugo, ne bi bikad bio zmišljen kotač
<jaizza> weshmashian: nego što se tvog alata tiče i traženja
<weshmashian> sef nekaj baljezga: kaj ak te korisnik nadje u imeniku pa te doma na fiksni zove? < wesh> opce nema problema, nemam fiksni :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: bilo bi najbolje da ti taj svoj alat poslikaš: ako je zadovoljavajućih dimenzija, nazovi sliku samo "moj.jpg", a ako sumnjaš da će sam po sebi privuć pažnju, sliku nazovi "dipl.inž-20god.iskustva.jpg"
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: mislis da je bila lijenost, a ne nedostatak snage da se prenese 'na ruke' ?
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: ali slozi stvari tak da slika bude u 20 megapiksela, tak da za otvaranje u nativnoj rezoluciji zahtjeva 4 spojena monitora
<weshmashian> jaizza: da prvo raspravimo: jel' ti samo zelis fotku moje alatke ili se zanimas za mjesto ljubavnice? :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: lijenost, lijenost
<jaizza> weshmashian: pomažem ti!
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: znam di radi, nema ona sheik-platju, mastogod pricala o platnim razredima :)
<weshmashian> onda nis :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: fotki ima, cak i action shots :) naravno da nisu javno dostupne :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: vjerujem da imam plaću vas dvojice, ali to je nebitno sad
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: ne vjerujem dok ne vidim platnu listu, i ostajem pri misljenju da nisi materijal za sheika :)
<SilverSpace> zato se i kaze daj ljencini najtezi zadatak on uvijek to riesi najbolje
<jaizza> weshmashian: pa kako ćeš dovraga naći bogatu ljubavnicu? nećeš se reklamirat, nećeš lagat, nema pie dijagrama s dosadašnjim iskustvima.... koja ti je strategija?
<SilverSpace> skaniranje kanala mi nije nis nasao ko da sam u bunkeru
<jaizza> weshmashian: stavit na njuškalo.hr "tražim bogatu ljubavnicu"?
<weshmashian> jaizza: prvi put besplatno :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: gle, ja nemam pojma o prodaji, znam delat :)
<Bot-Chudo> ja znam i kupiti ! 
<jaizza> weshmashian: ne znam ne znam... s 2 u 1 strategijom, teško da ćeš uspjet u naumu
<weshmashian> hm, vidis vidis, 2 u 1... :D
<jaizza> weshmashian: nemaš pojma o prodaji i odbijaš moju pomoć?
<jaizza> ts ts ts
<kil_kenny> nac ljubavnicu lako: otici tamo gdje se okuplja "zlatna mladez",  skenirat koku, dodjti do nje i mlatnut je, na rame i bris... drugo jutro ce te garant traziti jos ;)
<weshmashian> jaizza: po tebi bi trebo kupit plakat na najprometnijim lokacijama, za sto nemam love a tocno zbog tog razloga trazim bogatu ljubavnicu :)
<jaizza> kil_kenny: ne ljubavnicu! bogat ljubavnicu koja će uzdržavat njega i ženu!
<weshmashian> a, a ti se kacis na 'uzdrzavanje'...
<weshmashian> pod 'uzdrzavanje' sam mislio da ima dovoljno za platit za moje usluge da zena i dijete budu zbrinuti mojim dodatnim aktivnostima :)
<kil_kenny> jaizza, to treba onda biti na moru i tam trazit svabice... :) a koliko vidim po novom ruskinje
<weshmashian> nitko nije reko da bum prestal delat
<weshmashian> jebote, fakat trebam crtat
<jaizza> weshmashian: kak to nije uzdržavanje tebe i žene i djeteta?
<jaizza> no sad još i dijete
<Bot-Chudo> on mora slat slike, ona crta, kam je ovo otislo ! :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: o zeno, pa ne trazim ljubavnicu radi sexa samo, ocem i zaradit nekaj :)
<jaizza> bude završilo s mamom, tatom, punicom i najbližim susjedima
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo :)))
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: aj ti lijepo dogovori s njim model uzdrzavanja prvo :) jel per user, per seat, per processor ili kaj :)
<weshmashian> :))))))
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: kak da dogovorim kad ne da sliku
<weshmashian> eto mi na kad na linux kanalu pitam za ljubavnicu...
<Bot-Chudo> pa, na nevidjeno, ako mogu vladine institucije, mozes i ti 
<weshmashian> jaizza: nedam jer nisi zainteresirana za mjesto ljubavnice, ocito :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: u suprotnom bi prihvatila prvi put besplatno :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: pusti ti to, prvi put besplatno truč srač, ne nasjedam više na te fore
<Bot-Chudo> !! is a truth ! 
<SilverSpace> ----------no signal----------
<jaizza> weshmashian: godine su me naučile tražiti garancije
<weshmashian> jaizza: nitko nije reko da moras sjest, bum ja on top :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ako sklapam ugovor kao državna institucija, onda bude takva i isplata
<weshmashian> jaizza: cek, ti bi garanciju na besplatnu uslugu koju na kraju ne moras ni prihvatit?
<weshmashian> aj' da nije linux kanal, al' ovak...
<weshmashian> odem pusit :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: da, budeš prvih 5 minuta on top pa buš se srušil sa strane govoreći "nemrem više, aj ti sad malo"
<jaizza> pft
<Bot-Chudo> cuj ti sad diskriminacije i vrijedjanja na nevidjeno ! :) 
<weshmashian> jel'da?
<Bot-Chudo> kaj mislis da bi bil ozenjen da roka po 5 min ? 
<weshmashian> jaizza: gle, ak si imala takvih iskustava prije to ne znaci da su svi muskarci takvi :)
<Bot-Chudo> pa ni mu zena luda :)
<kil_kenny> SilverSpace, a jesi ustekal antenu?
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo :)))
<jelly> lignje, sa žara: vrlo dobre
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: je luda, al' ne tolko :)
<weshmashian> elem, pusenje
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: tak je, neki, kao ja, mogu i brze ! Kakvih 5 min, ja ispalim za 30sekundi, kaj bum mucil partnericu ! 
<kil_kenny> kakvo sad pusenje...
<kil_kenny> kaj smo vec na tome.. a predigra nist ;)
<jelly> kaj je to predigra
<SilverSpace> kil_kenny: lol
<Bot-Chudo> predigra je izmisljotina nekog tko nemre fukat ko Hektor 
<kil_kenny> ti ti se maze na kruh ;)
<jelly> aha, bakalar na bijelo i to
<kil_kenny> e to
<SilverSpace> fuj
<Bot-Chudo> radim na crno, trosim na bijelo ?
<SilverSpace> taj bakalar je navece smetje kaj sam jeo
<kil_kenny> i na kraju sve bude crveno ;)
<Bot-Chudo> jelly: di si klopal i jel ila SElinux pandan za debian ?
<Bot-Chudo> ila>ima
<jaizza> e ljudovi, zahvaljujući Bot-Chudou vas više ne vidim u bojama
<jaizza> živio Bot-Chudo 
<jaizza> živio
<jelly> Bot-Chudo: ne smijem reć već je gužva; nema ništa da je supportano kak spada
<Bot-Chudo> Å¡evioooo 
<kil_kenny> nego, jebli vas grafemi
<kil_kenny> stalno imam hijerogrife
<jaizza> kil_kenny: tak je i meni bilo
<jelly> jebli tebe kad imaš strgan sustav
<weshmashian> jaizza: a izmedju ostalog, i meni i tebi je u interesu da nakon prvog puta budes sretna i zadovoljena tako da se usluga dalje moze konzumirat :)
<Bot-Chudo> jelly: OK,ionak mi je vjerojatno daleko, sve kaj valja je van radijusa dojdi-pojedi-vrati-se-za-30-min od mene
<weshmashian> ok, vise meni nego tebi :)
<kil_kenny> ja sam na xp-u, unihr font...
<weshmashian> al' vec smo zakljucili da nisi zainteresirana pa svrsavam na tu temu s tobom :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: ček, kolko si mislio ti to dugo konzumirat?
<jelly> Bot-Chudo: trešnjevka, Adžijina / Jukićeva
<kil_kenny> di se steka kodna stranica u xchatu
 * Bot-Chudo lupa povijesni screenshot weshmashiane koja cumshota jaizzau
<weshmashian> jelly: o, ja sam u kranjcevicevoj
<Bot-Chudo> jelly: znal sam, svemir je surov :(
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo :)))
<jaizza> idem se umit
<kil_kenny> aaaaaa
<kil_kenny> definitivno sam zakrzljal...
<weshmashian> jaizza: ne jednokratno, dugorocno jedino :)
<jelly> weshmashian: onda ti je ovaj restač ful blizu
 * jelly i dalje ne otkriva ime
<weshmashian> jelly: koji to?
<jelly> Samoboskom kolodvoru
<jelly> r
<jaizza> weshmashian: a kaj ak dobim otkaz? bu onda koji put zabadava?
<jelly> navodno je vlasnik kuhar iz esplanade
<weshmashian> jaizza: sve se da dogovorit
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: ak dobis otkaz, onda bush shtela naplatit :)
<jaizza> u esplanadi su piškili u juhice...
 * ivoks pravac Dalmacija
<weshmashian> jelly: hm, never heard, nije bas da idem po restoranima tu okolo
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: imaš pravo, imat ću iskustva s bogatim ljubavnicima/icama
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza:postani dok mozes ti jedna bogata ljubavnica, ako te zivot za*ebe, da znas kaj je realno ocekivati :)
<jelly> kak se na ubuntu upgradea distra (npr. sa 11.10 na 12.04) iz CLIja
 * jelly ontopičan
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ako dobijem otkaz realno će biti da ću se morati zadovoljiti s malim stvarima
<weshmashian> jelly: jel' Galinec taj kuhar?
<jelly> weshmashian: mam pojma
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS! Malo manje off-topic rasprava (osim ako nije F1 ili Ford-Mazda flamewar)
<jelly> ivoks: tsk
<weshmashian> passive-aggresive topics ftw :)
<jelly> jebo.te/ford
<ivoks> jelly: do-release-upgrade
<kil_kenny> je, moremo i o f1
<jelly> e to
<Bot-Chudo> jelly: 1- install the update-manager-core package if it is not already installed:
<Bot-Chudo> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Bot-Chudo> 2- Edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal;
<Bot-Chudo> 3- Launch the upgrade tool with the command
<Bot-Chudo> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jelly> kthx
<ivoks> a sad u auto
<ivoks> 200
<ivoks> i dole sam za manje od 3h
<jelly> sad je dockan, pustio sam u GUI-ju da se upgradea prek noći, al znam za drugi put 
<ivoks> jelly: za desktop je 'do-release-upgrade -m desktop'
<kil_kenny> e nisi
<jelly> (naravno da se 12.04 nije digao kak spada nakon toga pa sam butnuo natrag Debian)
<kil_kenny> ivoks, koliko cujem na autoputu se nesto radi... 
<ivoks> jelly: pogledaj swith -s drugi put
<ivoks> switch
<hbogner> ivoks, jel vec pocela sezona kajaka?
<kil_kenny> ivoks,  na potezu od Karlovca do Bosiljeva bit ce povremeno blokirana pretjcajna traka
<ivoks> hbogner: naravno
<ivoks> hbogner: imam austrijske pilote negdje izmedju trogira i hvara :)
<ivoks> evo, krecem u 14:15
<ivoks> javim se kad stignem
<hbogner> sretan put
<ivoks> pa da vidimo
<ivoks> hvala
<weshmashian> nego, ce netko nazvat presretace? ;)
<Bot-Chudo> already done
<weshmashian> :D
<hbogner> zvat ce amerikanci, oni imaju 20tb/s recording sveaga
<weshmashian> kaj se offtopicarenja tice, brijem da bi se vec netko bunio da (toliko) smeta, jel'da? :)
<weshmashian> ili bi popusio kickban :)
<jelly> pa bunio se op, take a hint
<SilverSpace> cuj ovoga sad 
<weshmashian> jelly: ne direktno, ignoriram pasivno-agresivne topice i tako tome slicno
<SilverSpace> bar je kanal ozivio :P
<weshmashian> ak' smetam nekome ocekujem da mi veli ili da pokupim ban, simple :)
<jelly> nisi ti nish poseban, to je generalni hint
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja se ne sijecam kad je neko ovdje popusio ban osim iz zajebancije
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> uglavnom popuse /ignore
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: ih :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj radis na ircu.odi se zeni vise :)
<SilverSpace> oo pa ziv je
 * Mmike je skroz za to da para dobije ban :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, a pauza
<Mmike> idem sad po kosulju
<weshmashian> Mmike: !!
<Mmike> pijan sam k'o letva vec :)
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> srecom se pretpostavlja da su tu odrasli ljudi kojima ne treba sve crtat ko maloj djeci
<Mmike> srecom kosulja je tu blizu pa ne moram autom :)
<Mmike> jelly, weshmashian i Bot-Chudo mentalno nikad nece odrast ;)
<Bot-Chudo> Mmike: znas da bu sranje ako ga banaju, vec vidim kak ozivljava botnet :) 
<Bot-Chudo> Mmike: mi smo dovoljno odrasli da shvacamo da zajebancija drzi um chilim, djedice :)
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> vidimo se
<jelly> cek malo nije jos ni tatica
<drj_cro> aj sretno 
<Bot-Chudo> idi bolje provjeri dal ima janjetine za goste :) 
<weshmashian> jelly: nisam ni reko da sam poseban :) al' je bilo za pretpostavit da se odnosi na prekomjerno trkeljanje bota, mene i jaizze. no, nevermind :)
<jaizza> mmike?
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: si skuzio kak Mmike nema mudo reci jajci da nije odrasla :) 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: zakaj bi mi to rekao?
<Bot-Chudo> pa, iz istog razloga iz kojeg je i weshmashiani i meni, zato jer moze :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ali u vašem slučaju je to is... hmm ok šutim
<jelly> hehe, jajca
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: u nasem je slucaju to is..kreno ? :)
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: bokte, nema me na ircu godinama, dodjem i unutar dva dana sam djetinjast, pobogu :)
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: be proud ! 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: iskrivljeno!
<jelly> weshmashian: kaj ti treba irc da to doznash
<Bot-Chudo> Nemres ne voljet jajcu :)
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: is! :)
<weshmashian> jelly: ne, ja to znam i bez irca :)
<jaizza> idem si mijenjat eure za put
<jaizza> brbnem se
<Hrki> http://www.net.hr/tehnoklik/tko-se-googleu-najglasnije-zali-zbog-copyrighta
<Bot-Chudo> Disney, nagadjam bez gledanja
<weshmashian> Microsoft, RIAA, Sony.. ocekivano :)
<Hrki> ali neocekivano bangbros i evilangel :)
<weshmashian> je, istina :)
<Bot-Chudo> Samo cekam kad ce Canonical, kao novi MicroSoft linux svijeta, poceti kukati da im kradu .. kajaznamkaj :)
<weshmashian> bandwidth :)
<Bot-Chudo> ^^^^
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio, taj canonical samo naplacuje podrsku?
<weshmashian> trebaju kopirajtnut 'sudo', ne vidim upute za tutubuntu u kojima se ne spominje 'sudo something' :)
<Bot-Chudo> pa nije bas tak, osim ovog kaj naplacuju,rade chudo toga, ne bituntor bil di je da ih nema 
<Bot-Chudo> *ne bi tuntor
<Bot-Chudo> al, zive od novca (chudo) , pa je za ocekivati da ce ih dark side uzeti 
<Hrki> ma ja se ne brinem za linux, ako budu pohotni i poceli zajebavat ljude, dozivit ce pedalu
<Bot-Chudo> Ne brinem se ni ja za linux nego za korisnike :) Svi bi htjeli da se stvar razvija bez da daju lipe u razvoj 
<weshmashian> pohotni? mozda pohlepni prije? :)
<Bot-Chudo> ja totalno mogu biti pohotan za ... pecenim janjcem na primjer, da ga zelim toliko da mi se 'napne' :)
<Hrki> cuj, njma se mozda napinje samo dok mlate pare :D
<Bot-Chudo> Isto tak, dok nisu ulozili svoje pare, tuntor nije isao tak rapidno naprijed, logicno je ocekivati da oni ocekuju da se to isplati 
<Hrki> a sta je to tuntor? :D
<Bot-Chudo> To ja UbuntuJu tepam :)
<Bot-Chudo> Ima tko afiniteta prema iPadu ? https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431576_382399581777850_173570305994113_1444235_850546962_n.jpg
<weshmashian> :)))
<weshmashian> ja dah djetetu iPhone 3
<weshmashian> izdrzljivo djubre taj ajFoun :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Bot-Chudo> Ajebate, klinac ti ima 2 generacije noviji foun od mene :)
<weshmashian> :))
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: bolje to neg da sam ga bacil u zid :)
<weshmashian> ok, ovak biva bacan po tepihu, al' ok :)
<jaizza> eto me
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: cini mi se da je na kraju isto:)
<jaizza> dakle, zaustavio me kolega koji se zapalio na Cro pub i njihove pizze
<weshmashian> meh, crappy mob'tel, al' djete sretno, to je bitno :)
<jaizza> i zaprijetio mi se sa "više te nikad ne budemo zvali kad budemo naručivali!!!"
<jaizza> naime, uvrijedila sam mu pizzu s kobasama (čitaj: hrenovkama)
<weshmashian> da pogodim, rijecima "ta tvoja kobasa mi nis ne valja"? :)
<Bot-Chudo> pa , kak si to juce ispricala, ne mora se lik ni truditi vishe oko tebe
<kil_kenny> :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ikzekli :D
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: nego trebao si čuti kako sam zabavila društvo u vlaku
<Bot-Chudo> pricaj, makar ispala djetinjasta i offtopic
<weshmashian> :))))
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: pričala sam kolegici kak me nasamaril s "kobasama" i sad kolegica nekaj komentira o kobasama, a druga kolegica na drugom kraju vlaka viče: o kakvim se to kobasama radi (sa značajnim naglaskom na kobasama), a veli prva kolegica: ma ne znaš o čem pričamo... onda je nastao tajac i naravno ja moram: pričamo o pizzama i kobasama
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: svi oko nas su se prasnuli smijat, suze su frcale
<kil_kenny> jaizza, :)
<Bot-Chudo> Sad sam gladan
<SilverSpace> i ja
<weshmashian> same
<weshmashian> sa(r)me
<Bot-Chudo> thx jaizza ..
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: tražio si
<jaizza> tražiš, dobiješ i onda nekim čudom ja opet kriva
<Bot-Chudo> da, ispravi se ! 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: kak si znao?
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ok, gdje je kamera??
<Bot-Chudo> guglmapsam te zumiran na maksimum ! 
 * jaizza se žustro okreče lijevo desno gledajući paranoično uokolo
<jaizza> ispravak: gledajući weshmashianično okolo
<Bot-Chudo> Aj lajk
<weshmashian> jaizza: naravno da ti nece priznat da je kamera drito iznad tebe da vidi dekolte
<weshmashian> ups
<weshmashian> :)
<Bot-Chudo> thx para
<weshmashian> any time!
<weshmashian> :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: a ja mislila da je to gore Å¡pricalica
<weshmashian> moze i to bit... :)
<Bot-Chudo> nene, spricalica je s druge strane video linka :)
<jaizza> kad smo kod dekoltea, jučer je bo jedan vrlo zanimljiv u vlaku
<Bot-Chudo> slika, prosim
<jaizza> ti vrapca, i meni je bilo teško odmaknut pogled
<jaizza> em je imala push-up em ih je još podbočila od ispod (da, da od ispod) pslučićem
<weshmashian> oh
<weshmashian> je, vidjeh i ja svasta u trajvanu jucer, valjda takav dan :)
<jaizza> a da je vlak malo zatresao, sve bi ispalo van
<Bot-Chudo> da mi je znat kaj kompenzira time .. lack of bash knowledge is my 1st guess
<weshmashian> :)))
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: neka klinka, vjerojatno je išla s polaganja mature
<weshmashian> nije sigurna kak apdejtnut pakete pa sarmira kolege da to obave
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: vish, jos jedna od metoda nadogradnje sustava koju nikad necemo moci aplicirati :) 
<jaizza> strukovna Å¡kola - smjer "kako postati Seve"
<Bot-Chudo> kao, mozes kroz sucelje, mozes iz terminala, a mozes i broj premali grudnjak obuci, pa ce kolega
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: true, da mi stavimo sve na izvolte bili bi muske svinje :)
<weshmashian> i perverznjaci :)
<Bot-Chudo> a i gadno je za vidjet dlakava prsa :)
<weshmashian> a dobro, obrijes, ko da je to problem :)
<Bot-Chudo> daj ajde, kad brijem jajca istupim 2 zileta, za prsa mi nije paket dovoljan:)
<jaizza> weshmashian: ma da! si vidio da je tko prigovaral Freddiju Mercuryju??
<Hrki> jel postoji kamera koja bi se spojila lan kablom u ruter? vidim da postoje ip camere kojie se putem wirelessa spajaju na ruter, ja bi direktno
<weshmashian> pa nemoj na suho. jesi probo weed-whacker?
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: jaizza se ne brije
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: postoje
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian; link !  
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: jajca briju ? 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: volim i ja tebe al nemoj nikom reći
<SilverSpace> dosada
<Bot-Chudo> OK, budem ogove samo proslijedio onom tko ikad pita
<SilverSpace> kisa
<Bot-Chudo> SilverSpace: nadji hrkiju neku LAN kamericu :)
<jaizza> imam ja doma lana
<Hrki> gledam na ebayu
<Hrki> ali sve si wifi
<jaizza> treba ga samo samljet malo
<SilverSpace> e da lan kamerica je teze naci
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: ne mogu se sjetiti ( osim securitya, a i to nije neki argument) ni jednog razloga da imas zicnu kameru, vjerojatno ni skvadra koja prodaje po ebayu
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_1337.jpg&width=454
<Hrki> imam jedan objekt, e sad malo sam tamo a imam ruter i net
<Hrki> pa bi htio tu i tamo provjerti sta se dogadja
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: a sto ces ako i vidis da se nesto dogadja ? Sjest i plakat ? Nema smisla. Ako je bitno reagirati - plati zastitarske ophodnje, ako nije .. 
<Bot-Chudo> Mislim da bi mi bilo gore da gledam kak mi neko pljacka viksu , nego da saznam dok dodjem tam
<SilverSpace> Hrki: doduse svaku usb webcam mozes rijesit sa lan kablom
<jaizza> u Sesvetama navodno pljušti
<SilverSpace> jaizza: i to jako
<weshmashian> na tresnjevci samo oblacno
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kupi si wr703n ima na sebi usb i mozes slozit bilo koju kameru
<weshmashian> naravno da ce pocet padat u 16:30
<weshmashian> ili jos gore, 16:45 :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: kak znaš?
<SilverSpace> uh skupe su kamere lan
<jaizza> weshmashian: sad još reci da si mi susjed
<weshmashian> jaizza: jesam li? :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: :) http://www.njuskalo.hr/digitalne-kamere/lan-ip-kamera-night-visionom-oglas-4547663
<weshmashian> jaizza: na krizanju kranjceviceve i trakoscanske sam, dis' ti? :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ko rodena za tebe :)
<Imgdl> Momci sto bi vi preporucili kao alternativu za BulkImageDownloader? Zasad na Googlu vidim samo razne GUI za wget pošto funkcija koja mi treba (-l3 switch na wget) je najsličnija BulkImgdownloaderu
<Bot-Chudo> Ja ne znam
<weshmashian> beats me
<Hrki> super SilverSpace dobra stvar
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma ni kaj je BulkImgdownloaderu
<Imgdl> Ajde barem nisam jedini :) Mislio sam da ima neka java alternativa tipa Jdownloadera koja ima deeper search 
<jaizza> weshmashian: pa skoro - Magazinska
<Bot-Chudo> Imgdl: iskreno, koliko je meni trebalo, skriptirao sam si wget i bok. 
<weshmashian> jaizza: pih, mislio sam da si blize
<Imgdl> Bot-Chudo Da nisam toliko tumplek za linuxe i nisam sinoc izgubio ovo malo zivaca sto imam na conkiju i ja bi sad googlao wget skripte :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: pa kaj hoćeš, a 10  minuta smo
<weshmashian> izgleda da i u djubravi pada
<jaizza> weshmashian: nije za ljubovanje obzirom na polusatnu pauzu....
<jaizza> ali..
<weshmashian> jaizza: ih, ja imam punosatnu pauzu :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: di koja kap 
<Imgdl> Đubrava je suha  majstore
<weshmashian> hm, onda me zena zajebava
<jaizza> weshmashian: eh sad.. pa ja mogu imati više puta po pol sata ;)
<SilverSpace> sesvete se maloo prije nisu vidjele
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: kod zene ti je vlazno ? kaj to nije dobra stvar ? :)
<weshmashian> jaizza: al' ja mogu jednom od sat vremena u vremenu od 8 do 16:30, nakon toga mogu i vise :)
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: je :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj ti radiš u sesvetama?
<weshmashian> a gle zensko, kak mora odma sve znat :)
<jaizza> weshmashian: je pa normalno
<jaizza> weshmashian: moram popunit bazu podataka 
<weshmashian> a kad treba za image downloader nes rec onda suti :)
<jaizza> podacima
<weshmashian> jaizza: je, obicno tome i sluze baze podataka :P
<jaizza> weshmashian: je, skužila sam
<jaizza> weshmashian: trebalo mi je neko vrijeme, ali jesam
<weshmashian> bravo! :)
<weshmashian> that was quick
<jaizza> kolegica u sobi klafra s kolegom i gleda me pa komentira: gle kako se (ja) lijepo smješka, sigurno smišlja nešto
 * jaizza ima Garfield grin 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: gledam ih kroz prozor :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemoj mi o nestajanju sesveta, opet čitam Kingov The mist ...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakaj me ovo ne cudi http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/prevara-osnivaca-facebooka-zuckerberg-prodao-dionice-prije-pada-cijene-i-ustedio-174-milijuna-dolara/617061.aspx
<Hrki> sve je prodaoŽ?
<Bot-Chudo> Jer nisi od juce'
<Bot-Chudo> Svaka mu cast, ovce su da ih se sisha 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ak je prevara, budeju mu sudili
<Bot-Chudo> s 174 millera, mogu mu staviti soli na rep
<weshmashian> mozda jer smo balkanci pa nam to nije nis cudno? :)
<Imgdl> Več se nagodio sa glavnim dioničarima koji su popušili. :)
<Hrki> murdock je rekao ne kupujte ono sta nema pravu i fizicku vrijednost
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ima i Sanader tak nekak pa ga sole sad :D
<Hrki> covjek ima pravo
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: sanader je odabrao krivu drzavu da se smiri :) Ima ih jos uvijek koje ne izrucuju, a s 174M mozes kupiti vojsku :)
<Hrki> neznam kako su opce procjenili vrijednost fejsa
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: procijenili su ju isti oni ekonomski 'strucnjaci' koji nas globalno guraju u govna vec desetljecina, metodom "ja mislim"
<jaizza> Hrki: zborjili su broj bedaka koji imaju instalirane aplikacije tipa "baci jastuk", pomnožili s 5.749 i dodali 5
<Bot-Chudo> kak ja volim taj jacin analiticki um ! 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ako smijem primjetiti, to je već drugi put danas kako izražavaš naklonost prema meni
<Bot-Chudo> smijes
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: samo opaska na ono od jutra "kad sam ja tebi izjavio ljubav?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!? " :P
<jaizza> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
 * jaizza se kuska kažiprstom po glavi: bubreg dečki bubreg
<jaizza> *kucka
<jaizza> *tapka
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> koji brzi samoispravak :)
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: i sit corrected, uvjeravam te da cu zaboraviti i na ovu instancu u kojoj je ovaj kamen u mojim grudima omeksao
<jaizza> više ne čitam u bojama, ali bormeš čitam svašta
<Bot-Chudo> MORE LSD ! 
<jaizza> apropo more
<jaizza> nedavno tražim ja svoje AIX admine da mi instaliraju less na jednom serveru
<jaizza> dobila sam odgovor
<jaizza> less is more
<Bot-Chudo> kjut , saljivdzije
<Hrki> mrcine, dajte mi objasnite jednu stvar
<Hrki> kupim recimo dionice, i o cemu ovisi kasnije njihova vrijednsot?
<jaizza> Hrki: diskriminatoru jedan!
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: ako dionice nisu dionice Cannonicala, ne mozemo o tome, gle status ! 
<jaizza> Hrki: da si mene pitao, dobio bi odgovor
<Bot-Chudo> Ili ako nekako nije vezano s Mazdom ili Fordom
<Hrki> jaizza: sorry :D
<Hrki> mrcina je opci rod
<Bot-Chudo> "opci rod" ? To nisam ni u vojsci imao 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: to ti je rod koji opći
<Hrki> univerzalni rod? :D
<Hrki> taj hrvatski mi nije isao nikada
<Hrki> kao ni njemacki ni vjerunauk
<jaizza> Hrki: aj da rod opći, ali da univerzala... to nisam čula još..
<Hrki> pa clan univerizijade
<Bot-Chudo> dobro, jel pripadnici tog roda voze Mazdu ili Ford ? I jel koriste Ubuntu ?
<Hrki> koriste ubuntu
<Hrki> evo primjer dionice canonicala
<Hrki> o cemu ce ovisit njihov rast/pad
<jaizza> ja (mužu): da dođem doma ili dođeš po mene pa idemo dalje?
<jaizza> muž: dođi doma, čeka te riža
<jaizza> ja: jel može jaje s tim?
<jaizza> muž: jel može piletina?
<jaizza> muž: to ti je bilo jaje nekad
<Bot-Chudo> :) 
<SilverSpace> Bot-Chudo: ako kupim ford dionice o cemu ovisi njhova vrijednost :))
<Bot-Chudo> SilverSpace: da nije topica, dobio bi drugaciji odgovor. Ovako sam prisiljen odgovoriti: o tome da li je u putno racunalo natocen LTS Ubuntu, ili neki drugi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako nije poluga zlata ne zanima me papir
<SilverSpace> guzicu obrisat 
<Hrki> pa ni sa zlatom nist nemozes, mozes ga jedino mijenjat za papir
<SilverSpace> to dionicarstvo je najveca prevara na svijetu veca od banaka
<Hrki> ja imam od tcoma
<Hrki> oko 28 komada
<Hrki> stalno padaju
<Hrki> ali ne prodajem :)
<Hrki> sve koje pitam kazu da bi jos kupili da imaju para
<SilverSpace> i kaj ostavit ces ih svojoj dijeci
<Bot-Chudo> SilverSpace: kad sve ode u Q, on bu se imal cime pokriti na klupici u parku ! 
<Hrki> pa svake godine dobijem oko 250kn dividende
<SilverSpace> da kojim slucajem dodem do velikih para sve ih bi potrosio 
<Hrki> i lako ih prodam kad mi zatreba lova
<SilverSpace> zivot je kratak treba uzivati
<SilverSpace> deset godina prode samo tako 
<Bot-Chudo> SilverSpace: nadam se da si u pravu, imam jos 13 godina kredita za stan :)
<jaizza> kak oni meni nađu posla u 4 sata
<jaizza> u petak popodne
<jaizza> pred godišnji
<SilverSpace> uh zbilja je loshe Norveški radnici počeli prvi štrajk nakon 28 godina
<SilverSpace> kad i ovi strajkaju
<SilverSpace> jaizza: smisljeno je to 
<SilverSpace> nije slucajno
<weshmashian> Bot-Chudo: oh, bolji sam, imam jos samo 10 godina za renovaciju kuce otplacivat :)
<Bot-Chudo> weshmashian: neka te, meni drago :)
<weshmashian> zato i trazim bogatu ljubavnicu koja vozi mazdu :)
<SilverSpace> ja nemam pojma koliko jos za stan
<SilverSpace> mislim jos 15g
<weshmashian> nego, reko je ivoks uskoro se javit kad 'stigne za 2 sata' :)
<Hrki> Bot-Chudo: di zivis
<Bot-Chudo> SilverSpace: tebe su fino ozenili :)
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/svijet/trazila-socijalnu-pomoc-pa-otkrila-da-ima-16-mil-eura
<Bot-Chudo> Hrki: kakve sad to veze ima :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je jebenica
<jaizza> ali
<jaizza> ali!
<Hrki> zanima me :D
 * jaizza ide ipak na raniji vlak
<Bot-Chudo> stari moj, da znas kaj mene sve zanima, rekao bi da suzim podrucje interesa :) 
<Bot-Chudo> jajca, neJdi
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: pazi mi na društvo dok me nema
<weshmashian> hm, blokiro jutros nekog lika koji mi pokusava uletit na melj server, sad maknuo rule iz firewalla i lik i dalje lupa :)
<Hrki> Bot-Chudo: zagreb? :D
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: to znaci da sam dobil posel kod vas ? 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: ovo tu društvo
<Bot-Chudo> Ne treba njih pazit, nego ih se treba pazit  :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pazi da ne zakasnis
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: zljubi mmiketa sutra za mene
<jaizza> SilverSpace: imam još.. erm.. 10ak minuta
<Bot-Chudo> to moze, rado ! :) 
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: onako kako bih ga ja izljubila!
<jaizza> (nekak si mi se previše poveselio tasku)
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: tko se ne bi veselio Mmikea izljubit , joss izgovorom :)
<Bot-Chudo> *josh s izgovorom
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: pa baš zato! veliš da je od mene pa ga zažvališ pa ja dobim batina od Tihane
<jaizza> a ne
<Bot-Chudo> drugacije ne moze :)
<Bot-Chudo> Usput, rekao bum mu da bi mu zvaku opalila ! 
<jelly> ja dobim batina od Tihane # po mougćnosti u blatu
<Bot-Chudo> stara iskusnjara ovaj jelly
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: kaj bi mu kaj?
<Bot-Chudo> jaizza: onako kako bih ga ja izljubila! | pa ga zažvališ > kaj se sad cudis
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: onako kako bih ga ja izljubila | pa ga NE zažvališ
<Bot-Chudo> aha, sad se ispravljamo malo, ha ? :D
<weshmashian> :))
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: nimalo
<jaizza> Bot-Chudo: samo imamo drugačije viđenje kako ljubiti  mmiketa
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ak se naroljaju bit ce svega 
<Bot-meneboliQ> kaj sam propustil ? 
<jaizza> ne želim ni zamišljati
<jaizza> nego pakiram
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> pak se vidimo za 10ak dana
<SilverSpace> ugodan vikend
<jaizza> mah mah
<jaizza> i poof!
<SilverSpace> i godisnji
<Bot-meneboliQ> ode, ih
<weshmashian> pih
<Bot-meneboliQ> odem i ja, ne bu se pivo popilo samo ! 
<Bot-meneboliQ> dobro se imajte 
<weshmashian> idi!
<ivoks> pozdrav :-)
<ivoks> nisam znao da su poceli dizati most
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> taxi na murteru
<jelly> kad si prije stigao do murtera
<jelly> <whoch> maxamillion: WOOT! Now I know where the nearest RasPi is! No need to wait 3 weeks... <maxamillion> whoch: just go steal it :P <whoch> Exactly.
<jelly> kak se prevede i prilagodi "peglanje banane" na engleski
<SilverSpace> jelly: to se valjda odnosi na kartu 
<SilverSpace> http://rastrack.ryanteck.org.uk/
<jelly> aha, ima jedan u podsljemenskoj zoni
<ivoks> kak je ovdje lijepo
<ivoks> vec sam si i ured slozio
<SilverSpace> ivoks: provokator :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/477389_4090588943555_133898540_o.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/54871_4090659305314_1247697124_33755943_350858361_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> nisam nikada tamo bio
<SilverSpace> mada u tisnom imam rodbinu
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/italija-blokira-kickasstorrents/116217.aspx
<SilverSpace> kaj se mene tice sve torrente mogu pogasiti
<BotaniCar__> jelly: banana ironing ? :) 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa nemoj tako, sta su ti torrenti krivi :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nis 
<SilverSpace> jako malo to koristim
<SilverSpace> neznam kada sam zadnji puta torrent pokrenuo
<SilverSpace> ne znam*
<BotaniCar__> meni je jos uvijek peglanje banane na pameti :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar__: taj idiom ne postoji na engleskom
<jelly-home> torrenti odn. trackeri se u najvecem broju slucajeva blokiraju na DNS resolver serverima, sto se jednostavno ispravi koristenjem vlastitog ili alternativnog dns servera
<BotaniCar__> jelly: pardn maj kroejšn, jel mi to o drkanju pricamo ? 
<BotaniCar__> kazi,brate, drkanje :) Ceo svet to razume :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar__: ne
<BotaniCar__> kakvo peglanje banane onda, svega ti ? 
<BotaniCar__> prvi put cujem
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> peglati bananu ~ "baviti se potpuno beskorisnim poslom, ili gubiti vrijeme na sasvim nepotreban zadatak"
<jelly-home> ni gugl ne zna za to
<BotaniCar__> Koja si ti .. riznica :) 
<BotaniCar__> kak ce znat' , to ste ti i jos dvojca koristili pred 30 godina, a jedan je u medjuvremenu umro :) 
<jelly-home> vjerojatno
<jelly-home> alzo, Å¡teta banane
<BotaniCar__> Pandur se nekoliko dana zabrinuto šeta po stanici, primeti to komandir pa ga pita šta mu je i može li nekako da mu pomogne.
<BotaniCar__> • Znate druže komandire, već par dana me muči gde svetlo ode kad se ugasi?
<BotaniCar__> • U jes’, bogami, problem ali ništa ti ne brini, raspitaću se ja pa ću da ti kažem!
<BotaniCar__> Sutradan dolazi komandir sav zadovoljan u stanicu i zove onog pandura:
<BotaniCar__> • Dođi ovamo, rešio sam tvoj problem!
<BotaniCar__> Pogase sva svetla u stanici, a komandir ponosno otvara frižider:
<BotaniCar__> • Evo tu odlazi!
 * jelly-home se grohotom nasmeja
<BotaniCar__> taman za sutra, imamo jednog prijatelja koji je zbir i dosel bu na svatove miketu, skupljam municiju :) 
<jelly-home> municiju za miliciju eh
<jelly-home> nego drugovi, sretan Dan Mladosti
<jelly-home> nema više štafete a i država se stisla u pranju, samo je dug narastao
<BotaniCar__> E, vidis, odmah se mladje osjecam ! 
<BotaniCar__> I tebi sretno bilo, zivio tak dugo da se nitko drugi vise ne sjeca sto je to bez wikipedie
<jelly-home> e jesam bezobrazan....
<jelly-home> DRUGARICE i drugovi!
<BotaniCar__> jaca otisla na godisnji, ljutila bu se za 10 dana, ako se sjeti :) 
<BotaniCar__> strava, jedno zensko celjade na kanalu,a bas danas citam proslomjesecnu mrezu i cudim se nad statistikama koje se bave zenama u ITu , malo ih je, i vecinom  nisu lijepe 
<jelly-home> osim one direktorice
<jelly-home> uf
<jelly-home> kod nas u sobi su dvije cure i obje su ok
<jelly-home> a dole u korisnickoj studentica koliko hoces
<BotaniCar__> koliko vas ima u uredu opche ? ja sam u svom sam ko prst :( 
<jelly-home> blago tebi
<BotaniCar__> nemas na koga ni galamit' kad  stisne 
<jelly-home> 8-10
<BotaniCar__> mah, to valjda uvijek zvuci bolje ono sto nemas 
<BotaniCar__> 8-10 ? nda, to je malo previse za moju asocijalnost
<jelly-home> ured bi trebao biti podijeljen na dva
<jelly-home> BotaniCar__: to je super, kad smo se uselili bio je cijeli kat open space
<BotaniCar__> uzas !! 
<BotaniCar__> ne znam jel gore open space ili kjubikli 
<jelly-home> kjubikli su bolji
<jelly-home> bar imas privid privatnosti, nabijes slusalice i vozi
<BotaniCar__> bar se mozes igrati 'potapanje brodova' :) 
<BotaniCar__> idem skuhat rucak malcu za sutra i spat, bit ce naporna pijanka, nn
<jelly-home> NNNI
<BotaniCar__> Knights that say NNNI ! :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-26
<BotaniCar> jutro0o0o0o0
<drj_cro> pozz
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo
<ivoks> snimi bubnjara :)
<ivoks> ocu i ja te trave
<lulz87> bas ga je uzela
<Hrki> budu jednog dana i u nasoj prciji dekriminilizirali
<lulz87> http://www.rtl.hr/video/vijesti/24998/napokon-se-ukida-mobilni-harac/?utm_source=jutarnji&utm_medium=iframe&utm_campaign=videoframe
<lulz87> jel korisnici na bonovima isto placaju naknadu?
<chaky> lulz87: da, jer naknada za uporabu radiofrekvencije nema veze s jel korisnik na bonove ili pretplatnik
<chaky> pretplatnici vide koliko iznosi ta naknada, jer im je ispisana na racunu
<chaky> mislim da je 10kn
<lulz87> to je prakticki naknada jer koristimo zrak od drzave ?
<lulz87> tj, putem zraka putuju signali
<SilverSpace> dobro ga ovaj parkirao http://www.jutarnji.hr/primosten--autom-sletio-u-more/1030581/?foto=7
<lulz87> jel kasko pokriva ulet u more?
<Hrki> da to i mene zanima :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: cisto sumljam da ce se ikada trava kod nas dekriminalizirati
<Hrki> hoce, radi EU
<Hrki> pa bila je dekriminilizirana 2000.
<Hrki> samo hdz to ne kuzi, njima je to najvece zlo
<Hrki> pa 50% predmeta na sudu su mulci koji su pali sa 2-3 jointa
<Hrki> vani ih za te gluposti nije briga
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ne bi reko da ih vani nije briga
<Hrki> opice ti kaznu i bok, kod nas je cijela procedura za to
<SilverSpace> ni nizozrmci vise nisu tako liberalni prema travi
<Hrki> pa nije, kad padnes isti dan odes na prekrsajni sud, lupe ti kaznu i to je sve
<Hrki> pa fala bogu da nisu kad su na vlasti demokrscani :)
<Hrki> bio sam tamo, iznenadio bi se kako je tamo to normalno
<Hrki> poslovni ljudi poslije sastana se opuste uz novine i pljugu
<Hrki> uopstalom najveca sranja u zivotu sam radio pijan
<SilverSpace> ma znam druzio sam se sa murjakom ispektorom nizozemcem tri ljeta zaredom
<Hrki> i sta kaze?
<Hrki> ima cak u danskoj jedna pokrajina gdje se isto slobodno opustas
<SilverSpace> danska je postrozila jako baz zbog hizozemske zakone
<SilverSpace> i buni se 
<SilverSpace> kao i sve drzave koje granice sa nizozemcima se bune
<Hrki> cuo sam da se belgija zeli bavit time
<Hrki> preuzeli bi biznis
<Hrki> najveci problem u nizuzemskoj je sto radi vutre ima masu dilera
<Hrki> znam da su nas tlacili za novu godinu
<Hrki> kao zelis kokain, naporan do bola, cak ga je baco u zrak :) znaci da je prodavo puder
<Hrki> gdje mogu na fejsu vidjet stranice koje koriste moje login podatke, ako to uopce postoji
<Hrki> mislim na ono dok te pitaju login using fejs
<ivoks> smijesno
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Formula_One_broadcasters
<ivoks> ispada da imamo najbogatije TV kanale na svijetu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: 'auto mi skace kao zecic' :D :D :D
<dodobas> ivoks: :D
<ivoks> ohoho msc
<ivoks> kaj, vettel 10.? :)
<ivoks> ahhhhhhh1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ivoks> ahahahahahahaha
<dodobas> + kazna :D
<ivoks> da, znam, nije to bitno
<ivoks> bio je najbrzi od svih klinaca :)
<dodobas> jes
<ivoks> puno to njemu znaci
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> razljutili ga :)
<ivoks> kolika mu je kazna?
<ivoks> ... i za kaj? :D
<ivoks> 6.
<ivoks> znaci, 5 mjesta
<dodobas> spucao je Sennu proslu trku, u Å¡upak, direkt
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> steta
<ivoks> u monaku bas nema pretjecanja
<SilverSpace> hm starac pogodio 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi ti stigo u zg
<dodobas> SilverSpace: je... 
<dodobas> dogovoroimo primopredaju
<ivoks> starac
<dodobas> kad hoces?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak tebii pase
<SilverSpace> i opet nece MS na podij
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mozemo i danas... samo da do trgovine odem zeni po kavu
<SilverSpace> pa mogo bi biciklom doci do tebe 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: mogu se ja ici provesti.. malo
<dodobas> noces me bus ubio... koja losa ergonomija sjedala :)
<dodobas> pa malo da ledja razgibam
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj mogli bi onda u maksimir
<dodobas> mogli bi.. moram do trgovine, recimo... kad ti odgovara ?
<SilverSpace> imas broj moj
<SilverSpace> ja mogu kad god
<dodobas> koliko ti treba do maksimira, glavni ulaz... meni 15tak min
<SilverSpace> cca 20m
<Djuropedala> Ekipa dal netko zna zasto mi komanda "sensors" očitava CPU kao acpitz-virtual-0
<Djuropedala> Adapter: Virtual device
<Djuropedala> temp1:        +31.0°C  (crit = +75.0°C)
<Djuropedala> Nikako da sredim to očitanje temperature CPU-a u Conkiyu 
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/2012/05/26/0275007.55.jpg
<Hrki> komunjare starog kova
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> to joj je drugi tata?
<ivoks> kaze zena za tita
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> dns.hr omogucava registraciju besplatne domene (za firmu) putem weba
<SilverSpace> :) jos je to dobro stara baba ali ne kuzim ove mlade 2001 i mlade 
<SilverSpace> na kaj oni briju
<ivoks> pa isto kao i oni koji briju na ndh i pavelica
<ivoks> i sad ti jednima i drugima objasni da su isti kao ovi drugi :)
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, udruzit ce se da te nalemaju
<SilverSpace> :) istina
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/friedrich--njemacka-nece-bacati-novac-u-grcku-rupu-bez-dna/1030630/
<SilverSpace> bit ce tu jos svega
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547481_10151136317879409_1192563783_n.jpg
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ^ :)
<ivoks> americko vjencanje :)
<ivoks> u vrtu i tak to
<dodobas> run forest run.... :D
<dodobas> ivoks: pa sigurno je on sve to isplanirao :)
<ivoks> vjerojatno
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHhZwvdRR5c
<ivoks> 747 hoce sam poletjeti :)
<ivoks> s mjesta :D
<dodobas> blah... kako nemam volje mailove ici sređivati...
<ivoks> ne zeli umrijeti :)
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPJiOareZnA
<ivoks> u zadnjem trenutku
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8khXaCiIho0
<ivoks> ne znas tko je ludji, grci koji naprave ovakav aerodrom ili ameri koji se idu tamo snimati
<dodobas> koji je SSD preporod...
<dodobas> ajme :)
<ivoks> hehe
<dodobas> kako sam bio glup
<ivoks> pricam ja vec 3 godine
<dodobas> jos da mi laptop podrzava SATA3
<dodobas> nabavio sam ovaj
<dodobas> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5446/kingstons-ssdnow-v200-more-affordable-sandforce
<dodobas> 120G
<SilverSpace> dodobas: radi malo 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: que?
<dodobas> sto da radim...
<dodobas> trenutno se odrzavam budnim...
<dodobas> nisam se nocas nista naspavao
<SilverSpace> dodobas: router radi 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: genijalno :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da necu za sad ni staviti openwrt
<SilverSpace> nadograbio sam novi firmware
<SilverSpace> i kak mi se cini da ce mi bit jednostavnije sve napravit iz orginala 
<dodobas> nisam jos palio...
<jelly-home> ah!  Tu na freenodetu ima #eurovision kanal
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj to gledas?
<jelly-home> jašta
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KemXWF099WE
<hbogner> sinoc prvi put cuo stvar u umiro od smjeha
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> kako je lijepo vidjeti kad disk napravi flush od 250mb/s :)
<jelly-home> milibita?
<dodobas> jelly-home: pa tako pjava ovaj norvezanin... o milibitima :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: svidio ti se disk :)
<dodobas> je... brz je
<dodobas> jos moram /home ocistiti
<hbogner> dodobas, koji disk si kupio?
<dodobas> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5446/kingstons-ssdnow-v200-more-affordable-sandforce 120G
<SilverSpace> ja u ponedjeljak po kuciste a disk ce malo pricekati
<dodobas> hebate ovaj eurosong...
<hbogner> to si u laptop stavio?
<hbogner> evo prigodne za evrosong
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS0i4c21Ecc
<dodobas> da
<hbogner> aha, a ovaj interni ide u vanjsko kuciste?
<hbogner> jer si spominjeo da ti ssd malo
<hbogner> ?
<dodobas> vec je
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> :) malo mi je malo mi je 
<SilverSpace> odzvanja kroz prozor
<SilverSpace> cuje se tam negdje od kvatrica
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> tamo negdje da
<hbogner> he he he
<dodobas> kako je ovaj rotacioni disk glasan...
<hbogner> tako je ivoks prije skuzio da mu komp pisti kad je sta ssd
<hbogner> *sta/stavio
<hbogner> jer to prije nije cuo od diska :D
<hbogner> idem na lap povuci 12.04 valjda ce sve radit :D
<hbogner> wish me luck :D
<SilverSpace> kuciste kuciste bezveze mi stoji ploca u kutiji a mogla bi sad grafika raditi 
<SilverSpace> naso neka uputstva
<hbogner> ?
<hbogner> kaj te muci?
<SilverSpace> konacno da upogonim atom 2700
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=AD2700-ITX&cat=Specifications
<SilverSpace> hebala ih PowerVR
<hbogner> cek sta tebe muci, kuciste il grafika?
<SilverSpace> PowerVR
<SilverSpace> grafa
<SilverSpace> windoze vrti ko ludo 
<SilverSpace> win7
<SilverSpace> nece mah rezu prikazati
<jelly-home> kaj se cudis ko pura dreku, to je hardver koji je 100% pogresan za linux
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: navodno ne pobere ram 
<SilverSpace> dovoljno 
<jelly-home> budi sretan da se boota
<stemd> "Due to lack of Intel® 64-bit VGA driver support, this motherboard does not support 64-bit OS"
<stemd> ne očekujem previše od Atoma, Intel se nije tu usrećio
<stemd> (govorio jedan vlasnik kome je Atom matična nakon 2-3 godine crkla :)))
<SilverSpace> stemd: lol
<SilverSpace> ma sjebali su skroz
<stemd> AMD E350 mi stoji u kitiji
<stemd> kutiji
<stemd> nikak da nađem vremena da to upogonim.....
<SilverSpace> ah ati grafa gore
<stemd> ali integrirana Radeonka bi trabla raditi bolje....
<SilverSpace> bi od ovog smecha PowerVR
<stemd> trebala (ne samo zato što sam gore zatipkao, nego i zato što je sve u vezi s grafikom i Linuxom stvar sreće)
<stemd> krelci ne daju sve open source
<SilverSpace> stemd: a kuzis isti proc na lenovo radi 64bita
<CrazyLemon> meni A6 APU radi super :)
<stemd> kužim
<stemd> A6?
<CrazyLemon> da. a6-3650  
<stemd> moram pogledati koji je to po redu
<CrazyLemon> tako da očitno nije više stvar sreče..nego stvari radu :D
<SilverSpace> navodno sam citao da je to radi nekih tuzbi za neki kujac
<SilverSpace> a ja nism bas bio pazljiv i nije pislo odmah kad sam ja gledao i kupio plocu
<SilverSpace> i sad skuplja prasinu
<stemd> aha, to je 32 nm
<stemd> ovaj moj je 40 nm
<SilverSpace> windozi gore lete
<SilverSpace> mater im
<stemd> i 2 x 1.6 vs 4 x 2.6 GHz
<SilverSpace> a ploca ima sve
<SilverSpace> 3.o usb
<SilverSpace> 3.0 sata
<SilverSpace> hdmi dvi 
<SilverSpace> ma sve 
<jelly-home> pa onda vrti windowse i gotovo
<hbogner> ako radi cli vrti fileserver server gore :D
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemoj me povlacit za jezik :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: server samo takav :)
<hbogner> :D
<jelly-home> bolje nego da tu mjesecima kvocas kak ne radi
<jelly-home> makedonska tereza kesovija
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> dobar glas al nema sanse pobijediti
<stemd> :)
<stemd> SilverSpace: hbogner ti dobro veli
<hbogner> file, torrent, web, ...
<stemd> ja sam tjerao hackinotsh na neprilagođenoj platformi i na prilagođenoj
<stemd> na onoj neprilagođenoj sam se samo nervirao i živcirao
<stemd> čim ti rezolcija nije kako spada, sav si živčan
<SilverSpace> lol http://ubermix.org/about.html
<stemd> kad je reza dobra, kad svi efekti rade kako Bog zapovijeda, odmah si nekako sretan, kao da si dobio keks :D
<SilverSpace> stemd: ma da zato sam je i maknuo 
<stemd> pametno
<SilverSpace> sam bi si zivceke unistio
<stemd> tek sad vidim topic "Malo manje off-topic rasprava" :)
<SilverSpace> stemd: hebote patak kad ces ti navratiti na pifo
<stemd> hmmmm
<stemd> sljedeći tjedan jedan dan granat
<stemd> garant
<stemd> sutra nisam tu
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemd> :)
<stemd> RaspberryPi pločica nikak da se ispili iz tvornice
<stemd> mogu se pravdat da nju čekam :P
<stemd> trebala je biti van oko Nove godine
<SilverSpace> ja je platio
<stemd> a jesi?
<SilverSpace> sad cekam 
<SilverSpace> dva do tri fjedna napisali
<stemd> ja ću je dobit besplatno, rekli su da je dobivam prije od onih koji plaćaju :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemd> :)
<SilverSpace> ima je vec tri kom u zg
<SilverSpace> http://rastrack.ryanteck.org.uk/
<stemd> naručene, misliš?
<hbogner> dostavljene
<SilverSpace> mozda su ovi pozurili upisati
<SilverSpace> dvije u rijeci
<SilverSpace> navodno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemd> opla
<SilverSpace> siri se
<SilverSpace> prije dva dana ih nije bilo ovoliko
<jelly-home> željko joksimović ima dobru pjesmu al nema šanse pobijediti... doduše vjerojatno će dobit najviše glasova ex-yu klike
<stemd> vidim da ih ima i u Sloveniji
<SilverSpace> idemo napast slovence
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo su bosanci jadni
<stemd> nije fer!
<SilverSpace> 2763
<SilverSpace> malinica 
<SilverSpace> bar oni koji su se upisali
<SilverSpace> http://www.digikey.com/product-highlights/us/en/texas-instruments-pandaboard/686
<jelly-home> huh, bugari isto vole joksimovica
<hbogner> hmm, 250kn za Tanscedent 2x2GB DDR2 800
<hbogner> bit ce upgrade na curinom kompu
<hbogner> cura ce imat 6 giga u svom kompu, a ja jos na 3 u svom :D
<hbogner> a sad gibam
<hbogner> laku noc 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-05-27
<dodobas> moaning
<ivoks> win 15
<dodobas> kako bi slozili automatic lvn snapshotting on boot...
<dodobas> specficno /home...
<dodobas> tipa... napravi snapshot... mountaj kao backup... na sljedecom bootu, makni snapshot, napravi, mountaj kao boot
<dodobas> blah... kao backup
<jelly-home> dodobas: sa custom init skriptom
<dodobas> ili s rc.local rc.local.shutdown
<dodobas> to mi je nekako jednostavnije
<ivoks> ovisi sto zelis
<ivoks> ako zelis napraviti snapshot prije mounta, onda ne mozes sa rc.local
<ivoks> ako ti je svejedno, onda ocito mozes
<dodobas> ivoks: pa naravim mount u rc.local 
<ivoks> mountanje /home-a u rc.local...
<ivoks> imas race u tom slucaju, naravno, opet ovisno o servisima koje dizes
<dodobas> ivoks: ne home... home_backup
<jelly-home> dodobas: race condition je i dalje prisutan -- korisnik se stigne ulogirati i sjebati si datoteke prije nego tvoj snapshot dođe na red
<dodobas> dakle, samo trebam napraviti snapshot, to mountat kao home_backup tako da backuppc skupi 'konzistetan' backup
<ivoks> pa kaj ne mozes to napraviti prije nego backuppc krene?
<ivoks> mislim, ja to tako radim s baculom
<dodobas> pa lijen sam...  :)
<jelly-home> pa isti kufer
<ivoks> pa nije isti
<ivoks> ako napravi snapshot pri bootanju, nece backupriati nista sto je korisnik napravio izmedju mounta i backupa
<ivoks> odnosno, boota i backupa
<ivoks> ako je to server, to moze biti prilicno velika razlika
<jelly-home> isti kufer što se tiče lijenosti
<dodobas> laptop osobni :)
<dodobas> svaki dan... ujutro kad dodjem na posao... backuppc skupi backup
<ivoks> slozi si snapshot prije backupa
<ivoks> ne on boot
<ivoks> kaj ti gasis laptop?
<dodobas> ivoks: ne iniciram ja backup
<dodobas> ivoks: tako sam navikao...
<jelly-home> sigurno se tom backuppcju može složiti pre-backup exec i post-backup exec neke naredbe
<jelly-home> to svi normalni backup softveri imaju
<dodobas> jelly-home: vjerojatno, ali onda moram dizati ssh server i razmjenjivati kljuceve... da bi backuppc odradio
<dodobas> kao izvor podataka je obican rsync servis
<dodobas> *rsyncd
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da je bacula komplicirana :D
<jelly-home> zašto bi morao dizati ovo ono?
<dodobas> komplicirate... use case je vrlo jednostavan
<dodobas> tnx na savjetima :)
<SilverSpace> ovi fakat nisu normalni sa cim su oni mislili preko slapova http://www.jutarnji.hr/drama-u-sarajevu--u-miljacki-se-utopio-jedan-mladic--drugog-su-uspijeli-spasiti/1030726/
<SilverSpace> pazi komentar dolje pametna neka baba
<hbogner> SilverSpace, na snimvi vidis da je vatrogasac usta i stoji u vodi
<SilverSpace> pa je ali znas kaj je voda bujica
<SilverSpace> ocito da su ovi podcjenili vodu
<SilverSpace> vjerjatno bez prsluka
<SilverSpace> e sad rucak pa F1
<SilverSpace> na kupi u vodi malo visoj od koljena na brzaku sam ja skoro najebo 
<hbogner> SilverSpace,  znam kupu u sisku na zibelu
<hbogner> pola 30cm do pola metra
<hbogner> i onaj jedan duboki dio, plivaz 10 metara ravno, zavrsis 50 nizvodno :D
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo camca tko zna dali bi se izvukao
<SilverSpace> znas onaj betonski dio kaj ide u zemlju od dvenog stupa 
<SilverSpace> stupa za struju
<hbogner> nesjecam se toga
<hbogner> zadnji put bio tamo za vrijeme rata
<SilverSpace> bio je u vodi cca 150cm dug
<hbogner> aha, betonsku stup
<hbogner> znam to
<SilverSpace> ja stao na njega i voda ga pokrenula 
<hbogner> ja mislio tamo betonski stupe neki 
<SilverSpace> i navalio se na mene 
<SilverSpace> glavu sam mogao drzati samo iznad vode zahvaljujuci kaj je camac bio pokraj mene kojega sam gurao 
<SilverSpace> sav me ogulio po nogama i trbuhu taj betonski stup
<SilverSpace> bemti bila neka nadogradnja unity i sad me hebe
<op_> Momci ima li itko ovdje iskustva sa conky-colors
<dodobas> ja znam samo za one default
<op_> ma treba mi malo pomoci oko --cpu temp ,ruši mi conky
<dodobas> onda pitas na #conky :)
<op_> Jesam,ali sam dobio nekog bahatog Å¡vabu
<op_> koji očekuje da imam tri diplome s FER-a ,a te neki dan instalirao Lubuntu :D
<op_> Ništa ,majstore hvala ako ništa barem na odgovoru .Odoh opet googlat 2 sata nešto što ova ekipa s #conkiya sredi za 20 sekundi :D Pozdrav
<BotaniCar_> s tri FER diplome bi mogao napraviti prekrasnu flotu papirnatih brodica 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: oo pa ti si ziv :)
<BotaniCar_> nism jos siguran :) Bloody dobra medica je juce kolala mojim rakijotokom :) 
<hbogner> 1 manje
<BotaniCar_> Imas sutra popodne vremena da doletim po onu botzu , SilverSpace  ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> imas 
<SilverSpace> mada bi trebao ici popodne u grad 
<SilverSpace> ali bi se trebao vec u 5h vratit
<ivoks> sky ima 5 komentatora za f1
<ivoks> kaze pastor da ne zna sto se desilo :)
<ivoks> kisa
<SilverSpace> kisa 
<ivoks> rajcica
<ivoks> malo sioli
<ivoks> soli
<ivoks> i maslinovo ulje
<ivoks> ne treba ti nis vise
<ivoks> msc napada
<ivoks> vetell promasio zavoj
<ivoks> iako nikoga oko njega nije bilo :)
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> komentator kaze 'sumnjam da ce biti kise'
<ivoks> i u isto vrijeme radio 'kisa za 4 minute' :)
<jelly-home> neki majstor u debianu je zamislio da je dobra ideja blokirati ^C dok radi package manager
<jelly-home> wtf
<ivoks> kisa
<dodobas> ma gdje ? :)
<SilverSpace> nema kise 
<dodobas> ili ?
<SilverSpace> starac se umorioo i otiso parkirati :)
<dodobas> perz prosao buttona
<dodobas> ajde super... bar ne moram gledat geytella na pressici
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> ma kakva hebena utakmica...
<dodobas> hocemo kanadu
<dodobas> nece valjda ovi lokalci utakmice prenositi
<SilverSpace> ako nis bit ce stream
<dodobas> al ne kuzim, sto imaju te lokalne TV s euro...
<dodobas> stvarno nemam volje gledati 'nabrijavanje' by komentatori dosadnih utakmica
<dodobas> ili slusati kampanju Å¡timca za mjesto izbornika
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nazovem te nakon 16.30 da potvrdim da si raspoloziv/dogovorimo di se vidimo ! 
<lulz87> -v, --verbose , verbosely list files processed
<lulz87> sta bi ovo znacilo?
<jelly-home> vise smeca na ekranu
<jelly-home> verbosity ~ vise detalja
<lulz87> znaci detalji dok procesuira? konkretno mislim na tar xzvf file.tar /folder
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-20
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r> jutro
<dodobas> samsung uzeo 95% profita od ukupnog android kolaca... http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/samsung-collected-95-percent-of-q1-2013-android-profits/
<BotaniCar> jutroFski ! 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi se netko pokusao logirati na server s serijom usernameova poput "#$%/((%&5" ) Ima neki vrnability kojeg nisam svjestan, ili je taj netko htio postici da mi se istice u logovima k'o prst u oku ? 
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> o/
<budz0r> \o
<ivoks> o djaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> http://www.pekinska-patka.com.hr/alkoholna-pica/item/55-choya-sake-15-vol-alc-choya-umeshu-750ml
<ivoks> umeshu!
<hbogner> jel AD iz krizevaca ovdje? dors/cluc Crisium Code predavanje
<dodobas> ivoks: navukao se, a ? :)
<ivoks> predobar je
<ivoks> umeshu
<ivoks> mogao sam samo tri deci donijeti avionom :/
<ivoks> ostala je jos jedna bocica od 1dcl
<ivoks> skrivena
<jelly> na kojoj temperaturi se to pije?
<ivoks> s ledom
<ivoks> sjedimo u restoranu
<ivoks> i japanac narucuje sake
<ivoks> i pijemo pijemo... bezveze
<ivoks> voda
<ivoks> i pitamo za umeshi
<ivoks> dobili smo pogled... i 'ne, ne... to je opasno'
<ivoks> a fora je sto ima 15% alkohola
<ivoks> sto je za njih onak... problematicno
<ivoks> a fino je i slatko
<ivoks> popijes litru u roku keks
<dodobas> a koliko sake ima % ?
<ivoks> tri runde smo popili u 5 minuta
<ivoks> malo... sake je bezveze
<ivoks> mislim, okus je los
<ivoks> bas voda
<jelly> dobro, za njih je problematicno ali za gaijina solidne kilaze...
<jelly> malo jace vino
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> oni to i zovu vino
<jelly> http://www.geek.com/apps/ubuntu-13-10-may-ditch-firefox-for-chromium-1555497/
<Mmike> ahoj, klapci
<Mmike> jak se mate
<Mmike> hrvojem: pokrpalo xtrabackup bug, vidim? :)
<hrvojem> jeps
<hrvojem> vise njih :)
<Mmike> fino
<BotaniCar> Imam bashulju koja na jednom serveru radi, na drugom baca gresku - http://jebo.me/pas/1 , ako tko ima moment baciti oko, bio bih zahvalan. I skripta i greska su u pastebinu.
<jelly> serveri su na istom OSu?
<jelly> BotaniCar: redak 11, $Status nije pod ""
<jelly> zamijeni ga sa if [ "x$Status" = "xAlive" ] 
<BotaniCar> jelly: hvala, sec da probam ( zakaj dela na drugom serveru ? c/p s jednog na drugi) 
<jelly> zato sto Status ima nepraznu vrijednost na drugom
<jelly> kad je $Status prazan, shell vidi if [ = "Alive" ] i baci gresku
<BotaniCar> mislim da nije bas tako. Status ima (trebao bi imati) jednaku vrijednost na oba ( kad sam provjerim dobijam:  curl localhost:17200/platform/status {"urn:installation:router" {:status 0, :desc "Alive: 2436"} )
<BotaniCar> jednako ( osim PIDa ) dobijem na oba
<jelly> BotaniCar: "trebao bi", to si dobro reko
<jelly> ostalo... ne odgovara cinjenicama
<BotaniCar> OK, hvala na pointeru, idem kemijat' dalje 
<jelly> uostalom imash bash -x pa vidi
<BotaniCar> ae, bas tak :)
<BotaniCar> Rjeseno. Skripta radi sa i bez dorade koju si predlozio. Problem je bio sto su developeri promijenili na jednom serveru verziju komponente koja dohvaca ovo sto grepam :) Tak da sad curlam "localhost/component/status" na jednom, a "localhost/mws/status" na drugom :) 
<BotaniCar> Zivjela konzistentnost .. 
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si gitlija
<Mmike> imas mozda .tigrc koji napravi boje k'o kad u vimu velis: set background=dark?
<Mmike> radit na ovom laptopu na suncu je smrd
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma nemam sto to u vimu napravi... :)
<dodobas> i nemam nikakav .tigrc, vanilla baby :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ti si sav vanilast! :)
<dodobas> ma ocu K podesavat postavke... gubit vrijeme na gluposti... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> oppa Medvescak dobio novog golmana
<Mmike> SilverSpace: si cuo da vettel odustaje od F1 nakon ove sezone?
<Mmike> navodno ide u nascar
<budz0r> ej, sa cime pratite zapunjenost odredjenog direktorija na remote masinama? Ako itko to prati?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: super bar ide u pravo utrkivanje a ne cuvanje guma
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: serem, naravno
<Mmike> budz0r: usecase?
<Mmike> ncdu -x najcesce
<Mmike> al' nismam siguran da to pitas
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) ja se ne bi zalio da ode tamo 
<Mmike> sad dolazi najdosadnija utrka sezone
<Mmike> monte karalo
<SilverSpace> pa nije meni MK dosadan
<SilverSpace> volim ulicne utrke
<budz0r> Mmike: zelim jedan server koji ce mi pratiti zauzece jednog foldera na nekom drugom serveru
<budz0r> nesto sam kombinirao sa icingom/nagiosom
<Mmike> budz0r: brijem da ima nagios plugin za to
<Mmike> jedino ti je ncdu/du spor
<SilverSpace> http://khlmedvescakzg.tumblr.com/
<Mmike> mosh probat bindmountat
<Mmike> nisam siguran dal' bi to brze radilo
<budz0r> Mmike: probat cu sa nagiosom
<Mmike> pa ak nagios svakih 5 minuta provjerava kaj ima u /var/lib/drek/cache, a nutra imas 2 i pol gige fajleka od po 200k, onda imas bed :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> pretpostavljam da mi za to treba nagios nrpe
<Mmike> nrpe je samo 'standard' koji propisuje kako pises skriptu koju ce nagios pokrenuti kad radi check
<Mmike> tj 'samo' 'standard'
<Mmike> al' i dalje ce nesto morati provjeriti koliko je velik direktorij
<BotaniCar> Pa, ako mu rezultat treba svakih 5 min, onda nije bed kaj ce rastopiti diskove chekiranjem. Ako je bed, onda mu to ne treba svakih 5 min
<BotaniCar> nego, podesio sam si custom rezoluciju s xrandr, kak to spremim da prezivi reboot ? 
<budz0r> ima nagio plugin koji se zove ssh_disk
<BotaniCar> napravio sam 'xrandr --addmode blabla' , i nakon reboota nema 
<BotaniCar> budz0r: nije isto chekirati disk, ili folder
<budz0r> BotaniCar: znam, ali taj plugin radi bas ono sto meni treba
<budz0r> funkcionira :)
<BotaniCar> budz0r: ok, onda mora da sam tvoju potrebu krivo procitao :) 
<BotaniCar> mislim,kakav god plugin koristio, sjebat ces diskove overmeasuringom :) 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: nije problem, bitnija je informacija :)
<BotaniCar> Fer inaf :) 
<SilverSpace> sad sam u terminalu usao u nest sto ima samo strelicu > kak sad iz toga izaci nis mi ne uspjeva
<SilverSpace> mislim da je awk tu nesto kriv
<Mmike> budz0r: bindmountanje ne radi kak sam ja to zamislio :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: CTRL+D ne pomaze ? 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ili CTRL+C ?
<BotaniCar> Ono kad prijavis gresku razvojnom timu, a oni te pitaju 'kaj bi mogao biti uzrok' .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nis od toga nije pomoglo
<igustin> Dani otvorenog koda na Veleučilištu u Rijeci http://student.veleri.hr/?q=node/36 
<Mmike> hrvojem: di su xtrabackup release notesi? vidim samo do 2.0 verzije, 2.1 nema : http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtrabackup/release-notes.html
<hrvojem> lijevo imas link na 2.1 
<hrvojem> ili http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtrabackup/2.1/release-notes.html
<BotaniCar> join #munin
<BotaniCar> ups
<jelly> join #munjen
<BotaniCar> Uvijek me znas lijepo kategorizirati :) ! #munjen aka #home
<BotaniCar> popizdil bu'm s muninom, ne radi zoom :) Apache veli "File does not exist: /var/www/html/munin-cgi" , i zaista ne postoji - imam cgi-bin direktorij .. da stvar bude smjesnija, graph_strategy je 'cron', a ne 'cgi' u konfiguracijskoj fajli .. 
<BotaniCar> nda, symling cgi-bin na munin-cgi nije pomogao :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: slijep, to ti je
<hrvojem> :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: kakav je ramstek bio u cet?
<Mmike> vrlo dobar
<Mmike> kash opet u zg da idemo fino jest k'o ljudi i bez presinga! :)
<Mmike> kakav bio rucak na konferenciji? :)
<hrvojem> mislim negdje pocetkom 6. mjeseca
<hrvojem> rucak je bio ok, konferencijski :)
 * igustin thx :)
<igustin> Mmike: a zašto ti nisi klopao na konfi?
<hrvojem> premoalo mesa za njega :)
<hrvojem> *premalo
<Mmike> igustin: a imao dogovor za ramstek vec, nisam mogao to izbjeci :/
<hrvojem> haha pace odvlacio je ljude s konferencije da idu s njim jest :)
<igustin> Mmike: :bang:
<Mmike> nije istina! :)
<Mmike> odvlacio sam samo tebe i jakova! :)
<Mmike> i obojica bi stigli na svoja predavanja i sve! :)
<jelly> tucha
<jelly> tu na tresnjevci
<Mmike> tko se mlati?
<jelly> vremenska prilika, Mmike 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> cim bash skripta ima vise od 20 redova znaci da je trebalo uzeti piton
<dodobas> Mmike: a ako ima 20.5 onda perl :)
<Mmike> perl treba zakonom zabraniti
<Vlado9A3CY> ujutro piton, a popodne perl :)
<jelly> Mmike: boo
<jelly> perl je zakon za kratke skripte koje parsaju neko smece od teksta
<jelly> u pythonu se istelis dok matchas liniju sa regexpom
<Mmike> not true
<Mmike> ako vec zelis srati po pythonu nabij mu na nos izrazito spor regexator
<jelly> za takve stvari nije bitno jel spor
<SilverSpace> http://25.media.tumblr.com/20df7b7a4d398c9e0a547660cb792073/tumblr_mipjxmJgyW1s3wyj9o1_250.gif
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ljeto a ? :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> kak ga tailam file od zadnjeg occurancea nekog stringa do kraja? :)
<Mmike> weshlijpo
<jelly> Mmike: grep -A9999999999 ?
<jelly> oh, zadnjeg
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> 56 ljudi lajkalo fotku
<ivoks> to mi je rekord :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/976688_10201165396797507_2122321999_o.jpg
<Mmike> tail -n $(tac file.log | grep -onm1 'Starting' | cut -d':' -f1) file.log 
<Mmike> ne znam bolje
<jelly> Mmike: tac |perl -pe 'exit if /match/'|tac 
<jelly> tac file.log|perl -ne 'print $_; exit if /Starting/'|tac 
<jelly> ak ti treba i taj redak
<jelly> al to je grozno neoptimalno ak je taj komad outputa velik
<Mmike> da, ovo s tac/grep radi ok
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> sad jos da skuzim kak to jednostavno utrpat u mail
<Mmike> i jos dodat naslov neki
<Mmike> za sad sam dosao do: cat <(echo -n "Emajl s logom koji ide:\n") <(tac-kobasica-od-gore) | mail -s 'flabla' neki@emajl.com
<jelly> <(...) izgledaju ko pilici
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly> (echo -n "Emajl s logom koji ide:\n"; tac) | mail
<jelly> ma cek, zasto echo -n "...\n" 
<jelly> vlatko macek.
<Mmike> jelly: mah
<Mmike> zato sto
<Mmike> <- konj
<Mmike> thnx
<budz0r> dobar dan
<budz0r> ima li tko iskustva sa uzimanjem dedicated servera u hetzneru preko firme?
<budz0r> zanima me sto im je sve potrebno dati od dokumentacije, dokumenata itd..
<Mmike> gemist :)
<Mmike> budz0r: jel' ima firma mastercard ili nesto?
<Mmike> ako ima, to je to
<Mmike> treba dan/dva da provjere mastercar
<Mmike> i deri
<Mmike> salju ti racun u PDFu
<Mmike> u njega uredno knjizis kao inno-ura
<budz0r> Mmike: thx
<igustin> budz0r: kad uzmeš kotizaciju za DC konfu, dobiješ server u Hetzneru gratis na godinu dana
<budz0r> igustin: a daaaaaaa
<igustin> budz0r: pa pitaj ove advanced koji su dobili
<Mmike> DC konfa?
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/FWRk0AU.jpg
<igustin> MmikeT_: idi stavljaj laminat :P ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-21
<BotaniCar> mysql-asi: zakaj nakon kaj mi backup procedura radi vec ~6 mjeseci danas dobijam "-- Warning: Skipping the data of table mysql.event. Specify the --events option explicitly." << izgleda kao da pol godine nisam imao ni jedan event :) 
<BotaniCar> budz0r: mi platili karticom, samo je trebalo srediti VAT , i mi smo trazili custom SLA, da nije tog bilo > plati, vozi 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: thx
<Mmike> Gehe Gugegegen
<BotaniCar> kak sam se zapil juce, ne znam samo zakaj me ledja bole, nisam kichmom pil .. 
<Vjetar> dobro je dok ne boli u guzi
<Vjetar> a ne znaš zakaj :p
<Mmike> BotaniCar: desi/skimsi pil? :)
 * Mmike bausteli na moru, pijan sam svako vece :) vec nemam nit mamurluke ujutru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: karmine , frendu mama umrla .. 
<BotaniCar> Vis, mozda ja imam kicmobolju mjesto mamurluka 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: vidi se da razmišljaš kičmom :p
<BotaniCar> iz nje mi i disciplina dolazi :)
<BotaniCar> GNAAAA! Porusilo mi se u polnoc pol nekakvih custom servisa na jednom serveru i nedaju se medj zive .. dobro mi jutro 
<BotaniCar> **real master can only be proven against live opponent** : http://i.imgur.com/RTY54Cr.gif
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa kad ce vise percona nova :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: mozda sutra
<Mmike> a jebemu rizu :/
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> ima pjesma o prsutu na celu
<jelly-home> forced meme is forced
<Mmike> TI MOS GOvoRIT KONTRA MENE...
<BotaniCar> ono kad te klijent zove da mu restartas server jer misli da je vrijeme za to .. 
<Mmike> kad pocnes raditi kod nas, prva stvar u wikiju koja stoji pod 'beginners guide for new employees' je 'NEVER EVER EVER RESTART A SERVER!'
<jelly-home> Mmike: znaci, zaposljavate i ljude bez puno iskustva?
<jelly-home> $@#%% i mojracun.hep.hr koji je kompletan u Flashu
<Mmike> jelly-home: nacelno ne :) 
<Mmike> jelly: iako se desi da dodje netko tko nema iskustva puno a razvaljuje :) dosad se desilo 2put :)
<jelly-home> kad stavis isprintati nesto, ispadne 3x vece na papiru i pola je odrezano
<Mmike> eh, kad bih se bar mogao odjeviti od hepa
 * jelly-home izgubio uplatnice i pokusava isprintati kopiju
<hbogner> Mmike, trebas samo 100kvadrata solarnih ploca i mozes :D
<Mmike> jelly-home: ja to redovno radim (gubim uplatnice). nazovem i ovi posalju nove. 
<jelly-home> hbogner: i 150 kila akumulatora?
<hbogner> jelly, tako nekako, iako bi 200 kila bilo bolje :D
<BotaniCar> Mislim da je prava mjera za baterije - ormar
<BotaniCar> 'de baja 2 ormara akumulatora, odjavljujem se od HEPa 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj me mysql jebe ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, jos sam p'jan, nije mi do sexa
<jelly-home> jer ga koristis!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ^^
<Mmike> zna jelly
<BotaniCar> jelly: !ne koristim, nimalo, samo backupiram, a on bi me sexao :)
<BotaniCar> mozda da odustanem od backupa, kao da netko drzi bitne stvari tamo .. 
<jelly-home> sam ti to dumpaj, bolje nego da nemas nista...
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> otpingo 
<jelly-home> zgazio mu mysql myshinu
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jao, pa ovaj tjedan je trening u cetvrtak!
<Mmike> dreck a ja putujem u subotu, necu gledati kvalifikacije
<Mmike> dreck dreck, scheicher dreck
<BotaniCar> Who are we? http://i.imgur.com/RjqZEb4.jpg?1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: lolololol :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne kuzim ali dobro :)
<BotaniCar> rukopis, doktorski ? 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj ces razumjeti, SilverSpace: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6046970_700b.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj jos :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam :) 
<SilverSpace> hebote led http://is.gd/3kPpVS
<SilverSpace> snaga prirode
<BotaniCar> Mmike: somewhat releavnt to you: http://i.imgur.com/ttEHtU7.jpg 
<BotaniCar> za-akaj mi debilan sve s ajzvizlom otvara ? kak mijenjam defaultni browser ? :D
<dodobas> sto je ekvivalent 'xargs'-u na windwosima
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas: to je sala neka? :)
<dodobas> pa ne... ne pitaj... :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nema pandana xargsu
<BotaniCar> mozda ovak nekaj: http://blog.ringerc.id.au/2011/12/windows-command-line-survival-findfiles.html
<BotaniCar> trebas za cmd ili za powershell ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: tnx, naletio sam na to vec...
<dodobas> pojma... :)
<BotaniCar> a to ti je to, in a nutshell :) 
<dodobas> cmd.exe cini se
<BotaniCar> za koje 'doze trebas, i kaj bi htio napraviti ? 
<dodobas> ne radim ja... 
<BotaniCar> spoji na irc onog koji radi , i ./join ##windows
<dodobas> naki server, tko ce ga znat... pa treba portati skriptu linux > windows
<dodobas> samo me zanimalo ima li 'one line anwser' ili da mu saljem linkove ...
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> tnx
<BotaniCar> ma jebo linkove, daj coika na irc ! 
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/107545?source=mostpopular
<jelly-home> step 1) http://cygwin.com/setup.exe 
<jelly-home> kome se da portat skripte...
<BotaniCar> najezim se svaki put kad vidim da netko gura cygwin na neki server :) 
<budz0r> vileni: stiglo
<BotaniCar> vjerojatno skripta koju treba migrirati radi tri (glupe) stvari, i treba ju napisati za native windows okruzenje ili nish
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: i sshd njegov, to je zakon
<jelly-home> pa onda preko sshfs editiras fajlove na windows serveru, u nekom normalnom editoru
<BotaniCar> jelly: da budem iskren, zbog implementiranja ssh servisa koristeci cygwin se i jezim na pomisao 
<BotaniCar> prije bi ti dao VPN + nekakav NFS share nego ti to slagao
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/xbWs9fG.gif
<vileni> budz0r: weee
<vileni> kad doneses?
<budz0r> lol, ti bi jos i dostavu
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: 5 minuta za slozit
<budz0r> ajmo se nac
 * Mmike se jezi windows servera :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: prevec sam benigan da ulazim u raspravu oko ovog s tobom :) 
<vileni> budz0r: gdje, kad, zasto :)
<budz0r> vileni: mozemo danas, iza 5, gdje, hmmmm...
<budz0r> zasto, pa stigao power tube
<jelly-home> An error occurred during a connection to moj.t-mobile.hr.
<jelly-home> The OCSP server has refused this request as unauthorized.
<jelly-home> (Error code: sec_error_ocsp_unauthorized_request)
<jelly-home> istekao im certifikat, kak sad da gledam i platim račune...
<BotaniCar> !! :) !! win :) No cert, no monthly fee :)
<jelly-home> di je turbo da ga zajebajem
<jelly-home> ok, nakon peripetija nasao da je nova adresa https://poslovni.hrvatskitelekom.hr/default.aspx
<jelly-home> ali kad se probam ulogirati dobijem 
<jelly-home> Greška
<jelly-home> Dogodila se greška [Odustani]
<BotaniCar> Kak oni mogu mijenjati (sebi) krovnu domenu svake 2 godine, meni to nije jasno :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebli ih ribrendinzi 
<jelly-home> istelis se za uopce naci link za selfcare na pocetnoj stranici
<jelly-home> oh well, racun za t-mobile ce ostati neplacen
<jelly-home> zato sam na tele2carnet prosli mjesec natukao 300kn, presao kvotu
<Mmike> i super
<Mmike> kak da ja sad na LSIju vidim stripe size?
<Mmike> nikak
<jelly-home> MegaCLI -SomeObscureWeirdOptionWhoeverMadeThisProgramNeedsToBeShot
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji LSI ?
<Mmike> SAS2008
<Mmike> sas2ircu 
<Mmike> ne megacli
<Mmike> iako, da probamo
<BotaniCar> meni u sucelju pise nesto kao : 
<BotaniCar> 64K Stripe Size
<BotaniCar> Read Policy: Always Read Ahead
<BotaniCar> IO Policy: Direct IO
<BotaniCar> Write Policy: Write Back with BBU
<BotaniCar> FP Enabled
<Mmike> da, megacli ne radi s ovime
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di si to naso?
<jelly-home> ah.  Iako sam poslovni, morao sam se ulogirati na moj.hrvatskitelekom.hr
<BotaniCar> u sucelju , kak pristupas tom kontroleru ? 
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: u kojem sucelju?
<Mmike> #define sucelje :)
<BotaniCar> nakon prve faze boota , kad se pojavi LS blabla, press CTRL+S to bla bla
<Mmike> da, ne :)
<jelly-home> u BIOSu njegovom
<Mmike> ja imam ctrl-c
<Mmike> i onda udjem u bios
<Mmike> al' ne pise tamo nista
<jelly-home> i na kraju, "Vaši računi nisu dostupni. Pokušajte kasnije ili se obratite administratoru."
<jelly-home> pa jebemti
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa jel jesi admin ili nisi?
<Mmike> ili je ovo trenutak kad se zaderes:
<Mmike> TURBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<Mmike> obruT: ^^
<jelly-home> Mmike: admin čega?
<jelly-home> tetka u logistici je admin nad t-mobile akauntima 
<Mmike> ljogistika
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/V1zMaS
<jelly-home> ... i kad konacno dodjem do racuna na moj.hrvatskitelekom.hr da mi potpuno krivi broj racuna i poziv na broj. #@$%@
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8IrCKIiXd0
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: A casual stroll up - El Caminito del Rey - Desafiando a morte, Views: 33877, Rating: 98.55856%
<dodobas> jelly-home: racuni -> onda racun ... pa imas podaci az placenje na dnu :)
<jelly-home> dodobas: na "pregled računa" veli "Vaši računi nisu dostupni. Pokušajte kasnije ili se obratite administratoru.", a na "pregled plaćanja" daje krive podatke.
<jelly-home> na kraju sam nazvao korisničku da mi izdiktira brojke
<jelly-home> obruT: moj.hrvatskitelekom.hr je totalno smeće
<jelly-home> hoću platiti t-mobile, daje mi račun za HT d.d. fiksne usluge
<jelly-home> srećom mi je bilo sumnjivo da se račun primatelja promijenio
<dodobas> jelly-home: meni je radilo... tnx sto si me podsjetio da moram platiti racun :)
<SilverSpace> http://coen.boisestate.edu/ece/raspberry-pi/
<SilverSpace> lol https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bC2tEZuVzf8/UZqcJ2r2gKI/AAAAAAAACOw/goBc7Nv93-Y/w573-h301-no/lidl-odjeca.jpg
<dodobas> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21144_10152834207390483_1275756245_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc&feature=player_embedded
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: BigDog Beta (early Big Dog quadruped robot testing), Views: 4851570, Rating: 91.90482%
<hbogner> aaargh, moze pomoc, libreoffice, imam 3 stupca sa zapisima a, b, c , i imam dodatna 2 stupca f, g koji imaju imaju zapise iz a i b stupaca ali ih ima puno manje, sad zelim naci sve redove u a i b koji postoje u f i g stupcima
<hbogner> znaci bitno mi je naci f,g,c povezanost
<hbogner> glup sam danas exstremno
<BotaniCar> kaj se koristi za all-arround-benchmark linux servera ?  Sysbenchmark, ili ima nekaj ozbiljnije ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj bi bencho?
<BotaniCar> performanse hardvera
<BotaniCar> Da ogu Narucitelju reci 'evo ti server koji moze izprocesirati toliko i toliko u jedinici, ima memoriju takvih performansi i disk koji je takav i takav.
<BotaniCar> Imam situaciju da se infrastruktura koju provajdamo krivi za sporost softvera
<Mmike> kaj su 'performanse hardvera'?
<Mmike> mislim, ovisi kaj oces mjerit
<Mmike> jel' to web server pa da mjeris broj rikvesta u sekundi
<Mmike> jel' to baza, pa da mjeris tps
<Mmike> jel' to, neznam, rendering farma pa da mjeris frejmova-rendano-u-satu?
<BotaniCar> konkretno je http server, JMS , postgres i nekakvi transformatori izmedju. 
<BotaniCar> Benchmark mora imati dvije faze
<BotaniCar> 1) za koju i pitam, da vidim kaj hardver moze
<BotaniCar> 2) stress test aplikacije i prikaz zauzeca resursa tijekom testa
<BotaniCar> ovo 2) cu morati custom alatima mjeriti, a za baseline iz 1) mi treba softver dovoljno referentan da rezultati ne budu upitni 
<Mmike> ovo 'kaj hardver moze' ne znaci puno. Mislim, mosh uzet sysbench, natjerat RAM test neki, vidjet broj. Al' to ti malo znaci, ako ne i 'nista'.
<Mmike> Mozda ima smisla da usporedis s nekim drugim hardverom, pa da mosh paralelu povuc neku
<BotaniCar> Kako ne ? ako 1) pokaze da mogu pisati/citati kroz memoriju s X , a 2) pokaze da se u testu koristi X/8 , to nesto govori
<Mmike> ovo drugo nesto govori, da
<Mmike> ovo prvo isto nesto govori
<Mmike> al' koliko ti je korisno je vrlo upitno
<Mmike> ak ti je 'sporo' idi vidi kaj je sporo
<Mmike> kako se 'sporo' manifestira
<Mmike> tipa: 'kliknem na knjizi i cekam 15 sekundi - sporo je'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ajmo se vratiti korak unatrag i odgovoriti na moje pitanje u vezi 1) :) 
<Mmike> i onda vidis da je kad ova klikne 'knjizi' io wait u nebesima. To ne znaci (nuzno) da su diskovi spori.
<BotaniCar> naime, prituzba koju imam nije argumentirana, ali je dosla s pozicije da ju se nesmije odjebat
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sam ti hocu rec da takvo mjerenje cesto nema smisla.
<BotaniCar> apsolutno se slazem 
<BotaniCar> ali ako mi netko dodje i kaze "cuj, meni program koji sam napravio  sporo radi jer ti nemas CPU-a" , onda mu moram pokazati da on ne utilizira uopce taj cpu. Kako ova aplikacija trosi sve resurse kojih se mogu sjetiti, pitam za neki valjan benchmark 
<BotaniCar> time sam dokazao da sustav moze  utilizirati taj X , a da nisam ( npr) slozio OS tako jadno da zbog njega utiliziram X/8
<BotaniCar> nakon toga idemo u analizu aplikacije, ali tu to postaje tudji problem :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovdje sam konkretno platform provider, a u suradnji s developerima i service provider. Zelim dokazati da service dio ne utilizira platformu koliko moze 
<BotaniCar> kaj taj bot mere pricat'
<SilverSpace> bome je svijet otiso u kurac
<SilverSpace> treba mu iskljuciti struju
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/mika-hakkinen-u-zagrebu-uz-kreator-grupu-i-gp1-hr-druzite-se-s-mikom/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne vidim kak to benchamrkom mosh pokazat :)
<Mmike> pokazi mu munin grafice
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: munin / nagios zalaze u 2) i pokazuju koliko servis utilizira platformu, za taj dio nisam pitao :) zanima me baseline ( 1)) - sto server moze.
<BotaniCar> i, bojim se da bi pokazivanje munin grafica bilo jednako dodavanju strika i molba "dajme ti objesi,da ne moram sam" , ti grafici svasta govore,ako ih ne znas citati :) 
<SilverSpace> ovo je za mog frenda vec je dva puta skocio sa mobom u more http://www.24sata.hr/gadgeti/vodootporne-kupace-gace-ce-stititi-vas-telefon-i-druge-stvari-315806
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne kuzim - kak mislis - sto moze?
<Mmike> to kaj ti sysbench izbaci broj ne znaci nista
<Mmike> mislim, zavrti povray pa mu reci 'eto, izrendalo sliku za 55 sekundi'
<Mmike> sto to znaci? osim da je izrendalo sliku za 55 sekundi.
<hbogner> danas sam iznimno glup
<BotaniCar> kako sam napisao gore, slazem se s takvim nacinom gledanja,no moram napraviti komparaciju kruski i jabuka. Hocu benc koji mi kaze da disk moze pisati/brisati toliko-i-toliko , a onda pokazati da aplikacija to ne radi. 
<BotaniCar> Zaista, bench koji izbacuje rezultate koristeci neke svoje mjere , nema smisla
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa onda izvrti neki load i snimaj munin, te izvrti aplikaciju i snimaj munin
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam munin postavljen, pitao sam za neki bench koji ce upregnuti makinu u svakom pogledu, da ne izmisljam svoje testove. 
<jelly-home> a benchmark ti sluzi da napravis load koji gura vise od aplikacije, ne da pokazes njegove brojke
<jelly-home> make -j 16 ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: da nisam ozenjen, prisao bih ti s prijedlogom da udjemo u istospolnu zajednicu 
<BotaniCar> isto si pricamo 
<BotaniCar> <3
<jelly-home> srecom zajednice vise od dvije osobe jos nisu legalne
<jelly-home> diskriminacija!
<BotaniCar> No, da dolijem vodu na Mmikeov mlin, moj je slucaj cak i gluplji od glupog. Ja cu benchati virtualke , kojima je jedno od svojstava da njihove performanse cesto ovise o tome koliko je host upregnut. Debilana, ali moram .
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kad se vec potezu pitanja tih zajednica, zakaj ja ne mogu imati zena koliko imam deva, nista nevidjeno :) 
<weshmashian> jednostavno - onda imas i toliko punica
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ili muzeva!
<jelly-home> ili bilo koju kombinaciju
<BotaniCar> !! truth ! 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pun mi laptop piljevine
<BotaniCar> :) 
<weshmashian> s/piljevine/pornjave/
<hbogner> lol weshmashian 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si pilio(hrkao) nocas pokraj laptopa
<Mmike> ne neg stari pili
<BotaniCar> http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20130521.gif
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: a sta veli crveni gumb?
<BotaniCar> koji crveni botun ? 
<jelly-home> nemrem vjerovat da citas smbc a nisi skuzio crveno dugme
<jelly-home> http://www.smbc-comics.com/ mišem prek crvene tipke
<ravilov> imam image bootabilnog floppy-ja od 2.88 MB, htio bi ga bootati preko syslinux/isolinux ali ne ide
<ravilov> ima netko iskustva?
<ravilov> ovo bi trebao biti ispravan entry u syslinux.cfg
<ravilov>   LABEL boot
<ravilov>   KERNEL /path/to/memdisk
<ravilov>   INITRD /floppy.img
<ravilov>  
<ravilov> memdisk se ucita, ucita floppy image, kaze starting i tu smrzne
<ravilov> probao sam taj floppy bootati i u virtualbox, isto se smrzne na pocetku
<ravilov> floppy je inace izvucen iz eltorito boot CD-a i trebao bi biti ispravan
<ravilov> kao CD (ISO) se boota bez problema
<ravilov> jedino sto mi pada na pamet je da je problem sto je 2.88 MB, dakle tocno 2x veci od uobicajenog floppyja (1.44 MB)
<Mmike> poizdit cu od danasnjeg dana :/
<Mmike> i jos me komarci jebu
<dodobas> oink oink
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEBfamv-_do
<datase> Mmike: Title: Diffie-Hellman Key Exchange, Views: 66532, Rating: 99.350032%
<Mmike> izvrsno za tetkama pokazati kako radi public-key crypto
<dodobas> Mmike: genijalno i jednostavno
<Mmike> dodobas: da! :) jedva cekam da zeni pokazem to :)
<dodobas> http://i.imgur.com/wW1Mh9t.jpg :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-22
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/drzavne-tvrtke-ce-isplacivati-place-iskljucivo-od-vlastite-zarade-velika-promjena-stize-1--srpnja/1104148/
<ivoks> e, pa da sad vidimo kako ce to ici :)
<dodobas> e ivoks, jsu na kraju servisirao bicikl ?
<ivoks> nisam imao vremena jos sjeti na njega
<ivoks> ali da, rekao sam, nisam zadovoljan marko projektom ili kako se zove
<ivoks> fale mi neki dijelovi na biciklu, a i dalje se cuje skljocanje koje sam ih trazio da mi poprave
<ivoks> rekao sam 'cijena nije bitna, stavite iste ili bolje dijelove, ali rijesite mi to, molim vas'
<hbogner> ivoks, ja servisiram u ciklo-centar di sam i kupio i zadovoljan
<ivoks> da, tamo sam prvo isao
<ivoks> pa su mi rekli da moram cekati tjedan dana
<hbogner> eh, da imaju posla, pa se narucis
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto ipak nisam tamo ostavio bicikl
<ivoks> ocito je da imaju hrpu posla
<hbogner> ekipa iz van zagreba im dovozi bajkove
<dodobas> Memory mapped I/O u Sqlite... https://sqlite.org/mmap.html
<obruT> jutro
<Mmike> djesi, tecokomac :)
<Mmike> tekomovac!
<Mmike> mater
<Mmike> moram u starigrad
<obruT> evo slusam cisco bullshit pizdarije :P
<obruT> jesu naporni s tim hvalisanjem
<vileni> sales rep talk? :)
<obruT> pa sad su prvo te keynote prezentacije, a to je upravo to
<obruT> mi u ciscu inovativni, a prodaju stvari koje u opensource verziji postoje vec neko vrijeme
<obruT> i sad su oni najpametniji
<vileni> i to za 10x vise para od konkurencije :)
<obruT> nego sto
<obruT> al sad ce menadjercici po firmama doci pametni i odma trazit promjene u datacentrima :P
<vileni> moras im priznati da je i to uspjeh, i ja bi volio prodavati stvari za 10x vise para :D
<obruT> al nadje se zanimljivih predavanja, nesto se i nauci
<obruT> i jednom je tip nahvalio apache hadoop
<obruT> baziraju rjesenja na doticnom
<vileni> na kraju ce ti biti zao sto nisi na dorscluc isao umjesto toga :)
<jelly> ah, jos jedan
<jelly> From: info@e-povoljno.hr To: news@iskon.hr 
<vileni> jelly: ja upravo dobio
<vileni> jel aparatic za komarce?
<jelly> Ovaj promidžbeni mail je poslan na vašu e-mail adresu u ime pošiljatelja BFG D.O.O. a temelji se na podatcima za prijavu sa web stranica, internet trgovina, telefonskih aplikacija, web aplikacija u vlasništvu tvrtke BFG                                                                                         
<jelly>    D.O.O. ili sudjelovanjem u nagradnim igrama, anketnim listićima na                                                                                               
<jelly>    priredbama, sajmovima, ili drugim sličnim događanjima u organizaciji tvrtke BFG D.O.O. kao i na temelju prethodnog poslovanja s tvrtkom BFG D.O.O..
<jelly> lažljiva gamad
<jelly> -> ups, IP njihovog servera dodan u blacklistu.
<vileni> jelly: ne mozes i carnetovcima predloziti isto? :)
<obruT> vileni: obzirom da sam se bucnuo u moru, sumnjam da ce mi biti zao :)
<vileni> obruT: to je kad igustin ne radi dorcluc na moru nikad ;)
<obruT> pa da, papak :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> vileni: do jučer su bili na drugoj IP adresi, koja je već blacklistana
<jelly> May 21 13:35:52 in1 postfix/smtpd[61671]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from server.mediterranis.eu[90.157.217.73]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [90.157.217.73] blocked using b.barracudacentral.org; http://www.barracudanetworks.com/reputation/?pr=1&ip=90.157.217.73; from=<info@e-povoljno.hr> to=<[cenzura]@inet.hr> proto=ESMTP helo=<mail.mediterranis.eu>
<jelly> aha, danas isto imaju bar dvije IP adrese
<jelly> sigh
<jelly> 83.169.42.51, 90.157.217.75, 90.157.217.78, 213.157.227.94, i na kraju sam blokirao po senderu jer mi se ne da čekati koje još adrese će izaći
<vileni> pa ako spamaju sigurno imaju jos koju adresu na raspolaganju :)
<SilverSpace> oo novi SF na vidiku http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2189221/
<hbogner> ti i sf, stalno si nas zezao za sf prije
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<vileni> sad kako su specijalni efekti pojeftili sf-a koliko hoces
 * jelly pije čaj.  Earl Grey.  Vrući.
 * hbogner pije vodu
<vileni> ja sam drugu kavu rijesio, sad treba razmisljati o trecoj
<hbogner> jucer 4 kave, danas ni jedna
<vileni> hbogner: L5 sam od jucer! :)
<hbogner> \o/
 * BotaniCar si razmislja da li je u redu proglasiti portfloodom 20 upita u 10 sekundi, s jedne IP adrese,na web server ili da stavi temp-ban-limit na više
<BotaniCar> kaj vi mislite ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 20 upita u 10 sekundi napravim ja sam na stranici sa 19 slika
<BotaniCar> daj neki broj, onda :) 
<BotaniCar> Ova moja stranica nema slika , samo login okvir :)
<jelly> za web je teško reći, moraš znati baseline
<BotaniCar> **morao bi 
<BotaniCar> ne znam :( 
<jelly> onda stavi crtati grafove i pitaj ponovo za 2-4 tjedna
<BotaniCar> pih, za 2-4 tjedna necu imati pitanje nego odgovor :) 
<SilverSpace> oh cudno vrijeme vani 
<SilverSpace> u hladovini zima na suncu prevruce
<Mmike> blj lj blj
<SilverSpace> Na današnji dan navršilo se 40 godina otkako su udareni temelji Etherneta
<SilverSpace> Ustavni sud ukinuo je kurikulum zdravstvenog odgoja
<SilverSpace> Neredi u Stockholmu nastavili se i prošlu noć: Mladež palila aute
<SilverSpace> ma da pa oni su civilizacija :)
<BotaniCar> ovo cu postati svojim developerima kod iduceg pokusaja da mi drek podvale pod dokumentaciju: http://i.imgur.com/d9eFAUo.jpg
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> ah
<BotaniCar> Access forbidden Error 403: http://i.imgur.com/8Sv6wXq.gif
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel to Mmike macketina :)
<BotaniCar> Nije nemoguce ... u stvari je, Mmiketov akvarij je zavrsio kod mene, skup s ribom :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> fakat :)
<Mmike> kak je riba?
<SilverSpace> riba zavrsila u tavi :)
<jelly> onaj s mackom koja neuspjesno skace s balkona me uvijek zagrcne od smijeha, iako sam ga vidio vec x puta
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: riba umrla pred pol godine, samo sam ju jedno jutro nasao na dnu akvarija :( 
<BotaniCar> Al, dobro je odgojila ovu kaj je ziva :) Ne grize mi dijete dok ju hrani :) 
<Mmike> ahahhahaaha :)
 * Mmike si ide slozit kavu jos jednu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj citam da su ciklidi jedne od rijetkih riba koje mozes pripitomiti toliko da se daju pomilovati ?!
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WJmxi3vYRU # original, mozda
<datase> jelly: Title: 猫ダイビング大失敗, Views: 5186987, Rating: 98.2513%
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemamp ojma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja sam cuo da su ratoborniji od pirana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to jesu, ali ( valjda) im se mozes umiliti 
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> ja sam to uzeo jer mi bilo zao ribe a sestra htjela bacit
<Mmike> a bila je kod mene jedno 2-3 mjeseca s time
<BotaniCar> overfed > you can play with me :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa, tak sam ja od tebe preuzeo, motivi nam bili isti :) 
<BotaniCar> HTIO SI JU UTOPITI ! 
<Mmike> u biti tihana je htjela :)
<BotaniCar> Mogla ju je dati mackama na koristenje :) Ili se bojala za macke ? :D
<BotaniCar> Ili nije bilo mjesta za oboje ?: D
<Mmike> nije bilo macaka u planu onda
<Mmike> brijem da je to razlog :)
<BotaniCar> Ako je njen,svaki je razlog dobar :) 
<BotaniCar> Di ima jeftinih adidaski velicine 45+ u Zg ? 
<BotaniCar> "We broke up, but she said we could still be cousins"
<BotaniCar> Nitko ne nosi adiBas ?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, samo adihash
<BotaniCar> AdiGens
<BotaniCar> "Seksualno opterećen: čovek čija debela žena voli da bude gore."
<jelly> :-D
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> z
<hbogner> argh, wrong window
<dodobas> hbogner: FAIL!
<hbogner> da
<Mmike> on: e, potrgao se mysql backup
<Mmike> ja: a backup?
<Mmike> on: kakav backup?
<dodobas> ja: e bas takav :)
<dodobas> ja: dovidenja
<jelly> a što bi bio "čovek koji voli da debela žena bude gore"
<Mmike> mongo, mongo
<Mmike> kako si los :/
<jelly> CANDYGRAM FOR MONGO
<SilverSpace> mango
<SilverSpace> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mango
<dodobas> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/47352638154/almost-ran-update-without-where
<dodobas> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/49501668537/testing-interface-on-internet-explorer
<dodobas> :D
<vzugcic> da, automatski upload u UbuntuOne oblak radi okay, ali docekati te datoteke na drugom racunalu nedefinirano kasni... sada vec nekoliko sati
<jelly-home> alkar vlado upload u ništa
<vzugcic> hehe :) ...
<vzugcic> ma okay je sve, radi se o windblowsima... izgleda samo da moram zaviriti u postavke, jer sada kako sam reboot-ao u linux, sve je doslo okay :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa dobro, de je ta percona nova? :)
<jelly-home> ovaj novi g+ mi je totalno nečitak
<jelly-home> dva stupca, mutna slova, ne mogu označiti što je pročitano što nije
<Mmike> lsi kontroler = cca 400 iopsa (raid 10)
<Mmike> isti stroj, adaptec = 1500 iopsa
<Mmike> randrw fio test
<jelly-home> softraid?
<Mmike> jelly: jok, oboje hwraid
<Mmike> al' ovaj lsi je neki drek, it seems
<Mmike> SAS2008
<jelly-home> Mmike: ma pitam jeste li mjerili softraid?
<Mmike> jesmo, isto
<Mmike> al' na LSIju
<Mmike> nisam na adaptecu, neda mi se, ovo radi prejebeno, idem spavat malo
<Mmike> bed sa softraidom je check
<Mmike> i rebuild
<Mmike> traje i traje i ubije sve
<Mmike> dok kontroler to radi puno mudrije pa ne ubije performanse tak jako
<Mmike> odem letj
<Mmike> in tha morning
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-23
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro, momcine
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: da se i hw kontroler sloziti da ubije performanse, ako si spreman zrtvovati vrijeme check/restorea ( jebga, bit ce prije gotov pa neces moci spavati na poslu ) 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> u kojem programu otvoriti .dwg datoteku
<dodobas> SilverSpace: autocad
<SilverSpace> trebam je samo pogledati
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :P
<dodobas> mozda ima nekih viewver
<vileni> mislim da mozes u draftsight
<vileni> radi na ubuntu
<vileni> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/
<SilverSpace> da znam za njega samo on mi se nije dao skidati da bi pogledao dwg
<SilverSpace> sad sam skinuo i vidio kaj mi treba
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/V8tT5 neke manje poznate cinjenice (eng.)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj je neto visina 
<SilverSpace> jel to od poda do plafona
<SilverSpace> ili ?
<BotaniCar> **SCIENTIST CAN GROW BACON FROM STEM CELLS !!oneeleven**
<weshmashian> bacon!
<vileni> weshmashian: o, probudio se :)
<ivoks_> draftsight je zakon
 * dzl-r - Date: ~ 05/23/13 ~
 * jelly slaps dzl-r 
<jelly> kakav je to odvratan format datuma
<dzl-r> nije namjerno :P
<dzl-r> ocito je netko sa zapada pisao skriptu
<jelly> s/zapada/jamerike/
<obruT> pa to je bar lako, 13.05.2023 :)
<BotaniCar> Netko tko zna gdje mu je rucnik i koje je tisucljece ! 
<BotaniCar> Svejedno, preruzno
<dzl-r>    ___  _  __
<dzl-r>   / _ \| |/ /
<dzl-r>  | | | | ' / 
<dzl-r>  | |_| | . \ 
<dzl-r>   \___/|_|\_\
<dzl-r>              
<dzl-r> ima i figlet skriptu a xchat
<dzl-r> kul
<jelly> date +%F je Jedini Ispravni Datum
 * obruT se slaze s jellyjem
<BotaniCar> mogu nekako vidjeti koliko postgres trenutno vrši transakcija u sekundi/minuti/necem ? 
 * dzl-r - Date: ~ 2013-05-23 ~
<dzl-r> sad je naopako 
<dzl-r> lol
<BotaniCar> pa, i nije :) 
<jelly> sad je sortljivo!
<jelly> sortabilno? 
<BotaniCar> postoji mogucnost sortiranja :)
<hrvojem> mozda: %d-%m-%Y
<jelly> /kick hrvojem ne
<dzl-r> Xchat::command("me - \0032Date:\0035 ~\0033 " . strftime('%F', localtime) . "\0035 ~");
<dzl-r> jelly zna sigurno
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> jelly sigurno vozi bitchx, ain't nobody got time for xchat :) 
<BotaniCar> btw, hrvojem , mislio si '+%d/%m/%Y' ? :) 
<jelly> xchat ima ljepse fontove
<vileni> irssi ftw
 * dzl-r - Date: ~ 23-05-2013 ~
<dzl-r> e sad valjade
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/lJzOvOt.jpg
<Mmike> hrvojem: nista percona jos? :)
<hrvojem> ako se zbilda danas ide u experimental repo pa mozes testirat, sluzbeni release najvjerojatnije sutra
<Mmike> pa jebemu :)
<Mmike> znaci do ponedjeljka nista
<hrvojem> uvijem mozete uzet support za custom releaseove :)
<Mmike> ahahaha :)
<hrvojem> btw branch je spreman pa mozes sam zbuildat deb pakete (ako hoces testirat)
<Mmike> mah, ne stignem to
<Mmike> imam jedno 20ak servera koji umiru zbog tog buga
<Mmike> a bas im treba query cache
<BotaniCar> <Khassaki> HI EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!
<BotaniCar> <Judge-Mental> try pressing the the Caps Lock key
<BotaniCar> <Khassaki> O THANKS!!! ITS SO MUCH EASIER TO WRITE NOW!!!!!!!
<BotaniCar> <Judge-Mental> fuck me
<jelly> netko je nasao bash.org!
<BotaniCar> Potpujo sam zaboravio "top 100" :) 
<BotaniCar> u stvari sam krenuo na wowbash, al eto, browser history zna bolje :) 
<Mmike> lol :)
<dzl-r> <mage> what should I give sister for unzipping?
<dzl-r> <Kevyn> Um. Ten bucks?
<dzl-r> <mage> no I mean like, WinZip?
<dzl-r> lmao predobar sajt
<SilverSpace> rakija 
<Mmike> 2:35:36 [ERROR] This MySQL server doesn't support dates later then 2038
<Mmike> mega-lol :)
<obruT> nist cudno ak je 32bitni int za  broj sekundi od "epohe" :)
<jelly> Mmike: uh, taj problem ima jos sijaset aplikacija?
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> ovo je, doduse, stara verzija
<Mmike> a i vrijeme na serveru je bilo namjesteno na 2131 godinu :)
<Mmike> taman jos malo i enterprazj bi krenio )
<obruT> sve sto se bazira na brojanju sekundi od nekog vremena, a bazirano je na 32bitnom signed intu ce imati problema te godine ako racuna od 1.1.1970.
<jelly> (tj. ~svi unixi na 32bitnim sustavima)
<BotaniCar> Sto ide u prilog tezi da treba koristiti windowse. Tamo svako mjeri sto god hoce i kako hoce, standardi postoje da im se smijemo 
<jelly> tamo raste svako voce?
<BotaniCar> Y U know-it-all ? :)
<jelly> u svetu postoji jedno carstvo
<jelly> good heavens
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB124gWbXLo
<datase> jelly: Title: Kocka, Kocka, Kockica (1974-1993) - SVE Epizode, Views: 14514, Rating: 97.64706%
<jelly> trajanje: osam časova i trideset i dve minute
<BotaniCar> ./noted #ovime ima da otrujem dete cim se jos malo osvijesti
<BotaniCar> **osvesti
<Mmike> ja bi tak htio znat kaj to mysql radi, showproceslist pokiazuje da nema niceg, a mysql pise oko 60MB/sec po disku
<BotaniCar> ps -eF | grep sql , pa gledaj :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: losa sala neka :P
<Mmike> btw, jel' ima neki antivirus za linux s kojim bih mogao poskenirati windows usb stick?
<jelly> clamav?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj shala ? to + iotop i (skoro) tocno ces znati kaj ti radi po disku 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: necu
<Mmike> kak cu znat?
<Mmike> znat cu da mysql radi po disku
<Mmike> i to je sve
<Mmike> a ps -ef nish nece rec
<Mmike> jelly: cem probam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mea culpa, ne vidim kaj pishe
 * BotaniCar se samokaznjava
<Mmike> cekicem :)
<BotaniCar> U stvari, citanjem :) Kad sam se vec prosro, da ne ponovim :)
<BotaniCar> 'el netko podizao centos-based cloud ? 
<dzl-r> http://goo.gl/Oz8BJ
<Mmike> bogme, mint radi super
<Mmike> mate isto radi super
<Mmike> nema nekih paketa (nejasno zasto) pa se malo covjek mora gnjaviti
<Mmike> al' sve u svemu jako sam zadovoljan
<Mmike> jelly-home: imas mozda preporuku di da uzmem/narucim ventilator za r61?
<Mmike> skoro 4 sata sam jutros izgubio na vadjenje i podmazivanje ovog
<jelly> Mmike: pojma, R61 zvuci tak staro da mikronisov servis odn. megatrend vjerojatno vise nemaju rezervnih dijelova
<Mmike> pa, 6 godina je star, da
<Mmike> odlican 
<Mmike> vish, mikronis
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj sportska tv ne prenosi trening?
<jelly> brijem da samo kreator 
<Mmike> nah, njih su ugasili
<Mmike> tj, prenjeli su to na sportsku tv
<Mmike> al' ocito ne prenose trening
<Mmike> a nemrem gledat strim jer mi ventilator ne radi najbolje pa proc dodje do 95C za cas :)
<obruT> Mmike: ako jako puses... :)
<dodobas> Mmike: instaliraj si F1TL 
<dodobas> F1LT :)
<dodobas> sorry
<Mmike> imam to za andreka
<Mmike> al' djaba to kad sudar ne vidis
<dodobas> kako god bilo... mercedesi dominantni... dok im se gume ne pregriju 
<BotaniCar> <Beeth> Girls are like internet domain names, the ones I like are already taken.
<BotaniCar> <honx> well, you can stil get one from a strange country :-P
<jelly> HAHA DISREGARD THAT
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> a kad budes znao napamet sve sa bash.org, predjes na http://qdb.us/296968
<jelly> uh, bez broja
<jelly> al moze i sa brojem
<BotaniCar> definitivno prvo s brojem , motivacijski :) 
<Mmike> <erin> Dammit, Windows! I KNOW the program is not responding. That's why I'm trying to close it.
<Mmike> ahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> "<p4plus2> VI VI VI THE EDITOR OF THE BEAST" :)
<ivoks> minhen se prebacuje na ubuntu
<BotaniCar> A dobro, vec su u EU, dublje ne mogu propasti :) 
<ivoks> to je samo prebacivanje s debiana na ubuntu
<ivoks> vec su odavno presli na linux
<obruT> hmm... jel to onaj konj i magarac ? :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> fwiw to nema veze s canonicalom; sami su se odlucili na to
<BotaniCar> FWIK, mislis  ;) 
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne, fwiw
<Mmike> <prof3ta> i think lesbians should be allowed to get married AS LONG AS they produce at least one prOn video every month
<ivoks> :D :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dok nisi capo di capi tamo, fwik je :) Mislim, i fwiw i fwik :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa recimo da bas znam
<ivoks> ne moras biti sef
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne ide to tako :) "recimo" :) I, posalji me u kua , zezam te
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTdUmlGxVo0
<ivoks> dobar filmic...
<ivoks> i onda te pitaju zasto si otkantali gdm
<datase> ivoks: Title: 27c3 - Desktop on the Linux... (and BSD, of course) - Wolfgang Draxinger (+ Lennart Poettering), Views: 15060, Rating: 92.0%
<ivoks> gdm ti omogucava da ti drugi korisnik ukrade videou output iz kamere
<jelly> gdm ili consolekit?
<ivoks> consolekit
<jelly> tako vec moze
<ivoks> imas pravo
<jelly> al ionako, ak korisnik ima fizicki pristup, assume game over
<jelly> to sto moze ukrasti video iz kamere je najmanji problem
<ivoks> moze ukrasti bilo koji device
<ivoks> uzas.
<ivoks> jesi pogledao film?
<ivoks> covjek pokusava objasniti probleme, a lennart opravdava svaku glupost
<jelly> nisam gledao, ali to je tipicno za potonjeg
<Mmike> nemrem gledat film
<jelly> jel skrece temu?
<Mmike> proc mi ne da
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> ne da skrece, nego omalozava covjeka
<ivoks> tipicno se pravi najpametnijim
<jelly> lik ne zna priznat zajeb
<ivoks> ovaj veli 'zasto gdm treba pokrenuti cijeli gnome session'
<ivoks> a lennart ga pita 'zasto mrzis hendikepirane?'
<ivoks> ono...
<Mmike> SIJA SIJA SUNCE
<Mmike> jebem ti kisu
<Mmike> i otok
<Tomy> ne pada kisa.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne treninge samo kvalifikacije i utrku
<Mmike> Tomy: de si ti?
<Mmike> Tomy: btw, neki su dogovori da se u Grand Slam ode opet :) 
<Mmike> Tomy: stari CDROM BBSeri :)
<Mmike> de je sad pav
<Mmike> srce mu preprzim
<Mmike> jelly: lsi 9221-i, cca 600 iopsa kroz mdadm
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zanimljivo, 3ware neki, jedva 300
<Mmike> brijem da su neki kontroleri potrgani
<dodobas> oink oink
<dodobas> limit i offset bez order by... joj joj...
<Mmike> dodobas: consistency guaranteed :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-24
<vileni> jutar
<dodobas> MmikeT: ma... sve znas :)
<SilverSpace> sija sunce zima je
<obruT> to neka nova pjesma od Huljica ? :) :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> il me zeni il tamburu kupi
<Mmike> kak je zima
<Mmike> srce ti hvarsko
<jelly> kak?
<jelly> .weather hvar
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Brac, Croatia is 20.4°C (11:01 AM CEST on May 24, 2013). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 38%. Dew Point: 6.0°C. Pressure: 29.74 in 1007 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> brac, hvar, tu negdje?
<jelly> .weather stari grad, hvar
<Mmike> ivoks: kako da vidim koji je ubuntu instaliran na stroju ako sam samo mountao filesystem?
<Mmike> tj, u kojem fileku to pise
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> raring
<Mmike> sorsz.list
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi nasao 
<SilverSpace> /etc/issue 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nisam gledo opce tamo :)
<Mmike> dalkem
<Mmike> ako ugasite laptop dok se radi upgrade sa 12.10 -> 13.04, onda se sve jako jako potrga :)
<jelly> inače, to vrijedi sa bilo koji upgrade .deb bazirane distre
<jelly> release upgrade jeli
<SilverSpace> ako je vec zapoceo instalaciju ne bi trebalo ako jos skida 
<jelly> do-release-upgrade bi te trebao odjebati ako si na baterijama, a cini mi se da to i radi
<ivoks> Mmike: /etc/lsb_release
<ivoks> pardon /etc/lsb-release
<ivoks> Mmike: umjesto da ga gasis, mogao si ga baciti u suspend
<ivoks> nastavio bi gdje je stao
<Mmike> ivoks: mislis da sam ja to napravio? :)
<Mmike> napravio je korisnik
<Mmike> i potrgao
<Mmike> i usrao :)
<Mmike> i sad sere kako je ubuntu smece
<ivoks> pa u biti... njegov argument je validan
<ivoks> zato postoji jos jedna opcija
<ivoks> da do-release-upgrade, koja koristi aufs
<ivoks> pa ako se i reboota stroj, natrag si na pocetku
<ivoks>   -s, --sandbox         Testna nadogradnja sa sandbox aufs prekrivanjem
<ivoks> doduse, to je samo test
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> ivoks: to je moja sestricna
<Mmike> ona zeli da joj radi
<Mmike> i eto, sjebala je
<Mmike> zanimljivo da joj je muz dosao s korcule na hvar s laptopom da to popravi :)
<ivoks> i onda kazu kako su dalmosi lijevni
<ivoks> lijeni
<Mmike> :):)
<Mmike> dal' al nisu oni dalmosi
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> samo imaju kucu u veloj luci
<ivoks> to ih cini dalmosima
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: i sad se treba izvuci iz toga?
<ivoks> dpkg --configure -a
<ivoks> apt-get -f install
<ivoks> apt-get dist-upgrade
<BotaniCar> Opet sam proveo pola sata objasnjavajuci shefu da je ocekivano Nagiosovo ponasanje da ima crvene lampice na testnim serverim/servisima tijekom testova koji ruse ono sto se nadzire :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: ma, popravio
<Mmike> nije bas tak jednostavno
<Mmike> al' nije nit komplicirano
<Mmike> al' mislim, kak da ona to sama napravi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa kaj  se zemska ne zna spojiti na IRC prek mobitelja ? :) 
<Mmike> bootao sysrescue cd, chorootao se u install, upgradeirao kaj sam mogao, bitno da se initramfs i grub poslozio
<Mmike> nakon toga reboot u ubuntu, singleuser, i mic po mic
<Mmike> i eto, radi
<Mmike> 13.04 :)
<Mmike> doduse, veli mi da ima nova verzija :)
<Mmike> super je linux
<Mmike> sup-er
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> odo na sprovod
<Mmike> vidjamo se
<BotaniCar> lupam "curl -u admin:admin --request post -H "Accept:application/xml" http://localhost:8089/login" i dobijam "unauthorised for user role" , ovo je greska aplikacije, ne mog curla ? 
<BotaniCar> **greska kod autorizacije ? 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: https://www.collabora.com/videos/rpi-wayland-demo-720p.webm
<SilverSpace> dodobas: o da ovo izgleda puno glade
<BotaniCar> jelly ( ili netko drugi ): imas neku kuharicu kak da inejblam flash u iceweaselu ? U sistemskom software manageru mi pokazuje da je adobe flash plugin instaliran 
<jelly> BotaniCar: OS?
<BotaniCar> wheezy, zato tebe i gnjavim
<jelly> BotaniCar: i flashplugin-nonfree je instaliran?
<jelly> ne koristim Gnome, a taj software manager mi zvuci kao neki gnome vrag
<BotaniCar> je, 1:3.2
<jelly> onda bi restart browsera trebao sam naci plugin
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, nije :)
<BotaniCar> mozes ti s svojim ajsvizlom do http://globecat-test.com.com.hr/static/ ? mozda je nekaj sjebato s moje strane
 * jelly koristi zle non-free brauzere
<BotaniCar> :) 
<profiler1982> chromium je usao u 29
<BotaniCar> mislio sam u ajzvizl staviti firebug, no snaci cu se drugacije ako se mora :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: radi kak kliknem na flashblock da ga pusti
<jelly> al to je firefox
<jelly> (pravi)
<BotaniCar> jelly: onda mi je server-side sve ok, probati cu s 'pravim' ff
<BotaniCar> Hvala
<jelly> BotaniCar: iceweasel u wheezyju je 10.0esr, to zuvic grozno staro.  Preporucio bih otic na mozilla.debian.net i uzeti 17.0esr 
<jelly> zuvic?
<jelly> « I am running Debian [stable(wheezy)] and I want to install [Iceweasel] version [esr] »
<BotaniCar> kaj moram inejblati bekportze ? :( 
<jelly> ako tako piše, da
<BotaniCar> :) gawddamn, a bas sam se odvikao :)
<jelly> to nije problem jer se ništa neće samo od sebe upgradeati na verziju iz wheezy-backports
<jelly> a ff 10 je ipak malo pre star
<BotaniCar> ma, ovo mi je testna masina, i svrbi me prst za "apt-get upgrade -t wheezy-backports"
<BotaniCar> jednom mi je proslo !
<jelly> to ne raditi.
<BotaniCar> Samo mi se maalo strgal pc 
<BotaniCar> Shalu na stranu, s drugim iceweaselom - ista greska 
<jelly> BotaniCar: hmha.  A jel u /usr/lib/iceweasel/plugins ima link na /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/kajgod
<BotaniCar> nemam uopce /plugins 
<BotaniCar> locate plugins | grep icew
<BotaniCar> /etc/iceweasel/searchplugins
<obruT> bas mi se svidja ovo zenoss-ovo exportanje bilo koje vrijednosti preko REST...
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/3g
<jelly> BotaniCar: upravo si ga instalirao, locatedb se updatea jednom dnevno
<BotaniCar> erm, zavrtih updatedb
<BotaniCar> ali, sec, opet cu 
<jelly> /etc/cron.daily/locate &
<BotaniCar> isti output
<jelly> onda se to promijenilo... dpkg -L iceweasel pa nadji di trebaju biti plugini
<jelly> vjerojatno cita taj /etc/iceweasel/searchplugins
<BotaniCar> i vjerojatno ( bi se trebalo) linkati na /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<BotaniCar> ali nemam linkove nigdje 
<BotaniCar> mozda krivo gledam, kak bi ti proparsao neki direktorij  tak da ti pokaze samo symlinkove ? Ili se uopce ne symlinka, $DEITY zna 
<jelly> ls *(@) u zshu :-)
<jelly> morao bih citati manual, za find
<BotaniCar> nema beda, fala u svakom slucaju :) Za sad je workaround da firefox cheram iz winblowsa, nemam sad vremena pozabaviti se kvalitetno ovim 
<jelly> jebes sve to, instaliraj chrome (bas chrome od gugleta) i imas flash ;-)
<BotaniCar> ma, u stvari mi ne treba samo flash nego flash+firebug, tako je pocelo :)
<jelly> meni je jedan browser za flash, drugi za ozbiljne stvari
<BotaniCar> Nitko te do sad nije optuzio da si bedast :)
<BotaniCar> Necem ni ja, nema zasto :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfmrHTdXgK4
<datase> jelly: Title: Queen - 'Flash', Views: 3299629, Rating: 98.73276%
<BotaniCar> (y)
<ivoks> predobro
<ivoks> culi ste za onu grupu 'hocu da se to uvede u ustav'?
<ivoks> najbolji:
<ivoks> Da se zabrani Tonćiju Huljiću da radi glazbu. Neka on to radi u svoja četri zida, a ne da te gadarije meni nameće kao nešto normalno. Hoću da se to uvede u Ustav!
<BotaniCar> :) muahahaha
<ivoks> ja se jos smijem...
<BotaniCar> ja se smijem curlovima koje pishem :) 
<BotaniCar> "curl -u  admin:d033e22ae348aeb5660fc2140aec35850c4da997 --request post -H "Content-Type:application/xml" --data-binary @gpc_20121201.xml -H 'gs1-session-key:590bac76-edad-4ae3-9b60-4f4a2dc63d52' http://localhost:8089/gpc" < radi !! :) 
<jelly> dok session ne istekne?
<BotaniCar> pa, duze ni ne treba, ne uploadam zetabajt s**nja :)
<BotaniCar> primjeti SHA1 hash umjesto passworda .. dev-ovi su mi zaboravili napomenuti da je to sad tak :) 
<BotaniCar> pokusaji && pogreske metoda
<AndreaM> dobar dan!
<Mmike> djesi andreju
<AndreaM> oh, pa tu čak ima ljudi :). pokušavam napraviti upgrade na Ubuntu 12.4 i laptop mi se ugasio prilikom instalacije, te mi se sad pojavljuje GRUB window i pokušavam ići u recovery mode, no neuspješno. da li bi mi netko htio pomoći? :(
<Mmike> auh :/
<Mmike> kako se manifestira 'neuspjesno'?
<Mmike> tj, koju gresku dobijes?
<Mmike> ivoks: vidis da ih ima jos ;)
<AndreaM> ovo mi se pojavi čim upalim laptop: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/ublx.png/
<AndreaM> ne znam niti kako bih backup napravila, niti ništa :(...
<AndreaM> Mmike: pa neuspješno tako da kada pritisnem recovery mode dobijem "Resume normal boot"
<AndreaM> i to pritisnem i onda dobijem ovo...
<Mmike> a cek
<Mmike> kad odes na prvu opciju
<Mmike> sto se desi?
<Mmike> mosh to fotkat pa turnit nekud?
<AndreaM> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/751/90523153.png
<AndreaM> evo
<AndreaM> ne znam što da radim, pokušala sam rebootat, ali ništa :(
<AndreaM> skinula sam i novi ISO file i stavila ga na USB, no ne reagira mi
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> potrgala si :)
<Mmike> ok, moras bootati ubuntu instalacijski cd
<Mmike> ili usb
<AndreaM> ajde dečki molim vas pomozite mi, znam da ste pametni, nitko koga ja znam ne koristi Linux :(
<Mmike> kako si ga stavila na USB?
<AndreaM> vodim Vas na kavicu ako ste iz Zagreba za nagradu :D
<Mmike> mene mosh na ramstek odvest :)
<AndreaM> pa lijepo sam ga stavila, na drugom kompjuteru mi reagira
<AndreaM> tj. odmah se pokrene instalacija
<Mmike> daklem, procedura je, ukratko, ovako: bootas racunalo sa usba/cda, i udjes u installacijski cd, tj, odaberes onu 'try ubuntu' opciju
<Mmike> onda od tamo se 'ulogiras' u potrganu instalaciju, popravis ju, rebootas, popravis jos malo, i trebalo bi raditi
<Mmike> znaci, prvo nadji nacina kako da pokrenes instalacijski cd/usb na tom laptopu/kompjuteru koji ti je sad potrgan
<AndreaM> da, ali kako to napraviti? :D mislim, koje su "komande" za to kad se laptop ponaša kao da USB uopće nije u njemu?
<Mmike> pa, sad , to ovisi o laptopu
<AndreaM> trebale bi postajati neke komande za terminal, ali ja ne znam koje su :\
<AndreaM> imam Toshibu Satellite
<Mmike> na sestricninom HPu koji sam danas popravljao (isti bed k'o i ti, ugasila je laptop tijekom upgradea) stisnes ESC kad se laptop upali, nakon toga F9 i izaberes USB (jedino je laptop debiloidan, pa nije htio sa svakog sticka)
<Mmike> na mom thinkpadu stisnem onaj 'thinvantage' gumb pa onda F12, pa izaberem stick
<Mmike> koja toshiba sattelite, znas li?
<AndreaM> koji model? ajoj, ne sjećam se :(
<AndreaM> čekaj, probat ću sad ovo što si mi rekao
<AndreaM> kad ga upalim, ne reagira mi ništa, niti ESC, niti F9
<Mmike> pa pise valjda negdje na laptopu :)
<Mmike> http://www.ehow.com/how_5970005_do-toshiba-boot-usb_.html
<Mmike> ima li ovo smisla?
<AndreaM> ima smisla, ali ja ništa ne mogu napraviti jer je ovo prvo što mi se pojavi: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/ublx.png/
<AndreaM> i na engleskom chatu sam pitala ljude da li znaju kako to riješiti, ali nitko nije znao: https://twitter.com/AndreaMalnar/status/337949591955714048/photo/1
<AndreaM> vidiš da mi je ovaj čovjek preporučio da dovršim instalaciju sa "sudo apt-get -f install" ali ne reagira mi
<Mmike> da, 
<Mmike> ali moras prvo bootati install CD
<Mmike> prije nego mozes apt-get install ovo ono
<Mmike> kako je ubuntu instaliran na taj laptop in the first place?
<Mmike> AndreaM: znas li kako uci u BIOS na tom laptopu?
<Mmike> il, ako sve propadne, zaprzi instalaciju na CD/DVD
<AndreaM> pa... prije sam imala jedanaesticu i sve je bilo savršeno, i jučer mi se pojavila obavijest za upgrade pa sam si mislila: "ajde, idem obavit to"... i sve datoteke su se skinule, ali instalacija nije dovršena (pokrenuta je), zato je on preporučio sudo apt-get, vjerojatno da manualno tako dovršim instalaciju
<AndreaM> znači, da sad ISO file prepržim na DVD i pokrenem sa DVD-a?
<Mmike> ma, kako si jedanajsticu instalirala :)
<AndreaM> pa lijepo :) sa USB-a
<AndreaM> nemaš nikakvu ideju, ha? :(
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> moras, daklem, bootati instalaciju
<Mmike> laptop ocito nije podesen tako da boota sa USBa
<Mmike> moras otkriti kako da to podesis
<Mmike> udji u bios i vidi sto je tamo namjesteno
<Mmike> znas li kako ces uci u bios?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> test
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> znaci, udji u bios
<Vlado9A3CY> na mala vrata :)
<AndreaM> haha, pokupšavam, pokušavam, trudim se...
<AndreaM> ne znam, zaboravila sam xD dugo nisam bila
<AndreaM> da li vi znate kako da uđem?
<Mmike> koji laptop :)
<Mmike> tj, koja toshiba
<Mmike> pise negdje sigurno model
<AndreaM> AHA, EVO
<SilverSpace> f2 bios ?? f10 ili f12 boot meni 
<AndreaM> Satellite L750 - 1M8
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj se radi 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jel makina radi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, eh...
<AndreaM> ne reagira mi ništa od toga, SilverSpace :(
<Vlado9A3CY> zadnje kaj sam napravio je da sam prepekao maticnu u pecnici 15 min na 80 .. :D
<Vlado9A3CY> kaj god da napravim ili zamijenim, svejedno se smrzne iz nepoznatog razloga, sam od sebe ...
<Vlado9A3CY> taman se poveselim da sam nekaj uspio, kad ono opet :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: hajd kvragu ne pece se to nije kruh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da cu morati negdje potraziti neku maticnu...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: si vikend doma da ti dofuram plocu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma bit ce da kad se zagrije, negdje se nekaj rasiri i prekine neku losu vezu na stampi...
<Vlado9A3CY> sutra idem ujutro sa starim u vinograd i dolazim navecer...
<Vlado9A3CY> rado bih probao tvoju maticnu, how yes no :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> ma dam ti je
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda sutra nije zgodno, ili ako bas prolazis usput...
<SilverSpace> to tak stoji kod mene bezveze
<Vlado9A3CY> ili svrati veceras :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... ma bumo se dogovorili, nije neka frka...
<Vlado9A3CY> hvala ti
<SilverSpace> np 
<SilverSpace> budemo nesto smislili 
<Vlado9A3CY> sve si mislim da me zeza GPU ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mada, uopce se ne grije ...
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: hm ne znam bar koliko znam to tako radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> i unatoc tome sam prikeljio jos jedan 5 puta veci hladnjak
<SilverSpace> ma ne grije se to 
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da se sad idem malo odmoriti ...
<Vlado9A3CY> see you all later
<SilverSpace> kod mene je bio bakreni pasivac gore
<Vlado9A3CY> sad sam bas maloprije restartao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> jer mi se smrzao ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i za probu sam iskljucio ventilator CPU-a :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda bolje radi dok mu je vruce :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: probaj F12
<Vlado9A3CY> jer mi se normalno pokrenuo cim sam ga izvadio iz pecnice :D
<Mmike> kad upalis laptop lupaj F12
<Mmike> trebala bi dobiti boot meni
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da je F2 na toshibi ...
<Vlado9A3CY> idem pogledati kako je na mojoj toshibi, samo tren ...
<AndreaM> Mmike: aaaa, dobila sam! :D hvala ti! ;* i Å¡to sad da radim?
<SilverSpace> da F2 je bios
<Vlado9A3CY> da F2 je ulaz u setup, a F12 je boot menu
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: eto kak ne radi :D
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da se moze uci u boot menu bez ulaska u bios
<SilverSpace> reko ja F12
<Mmike> AndreaM: sad izaberi USB shtick, i bootni s njega
<AndreaM> jesam, i opet me vratio na ovo :( http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/404/ublx.png/
<SilverSpace> hm ne bi smio 
<AndreaM> sad sam ga opet upalila i piše mi:
<SilverSpace> imas usb izbor kod boota
<AndreaM> Boot Menu - 1. HDD/SSD
<AndreaM> 2. USB
<AndreaM> 3. ODD
<AndreaM> 4. FDD
<AndreaM> 5. LAN
<SilverSpace> e to pod dva izaberes
<obruT> ima netko za preporucit neku "embedded" bazu s python apijem ?
<Mmike> obruT: sqlite?
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: znaci taj usb ti se boota na drugom racunalu 
<obruT> Mmike: bas gledam dokumentaciju za doticnu
<obruT> Mmike: jesi ju koristio ili ?
<AndreaM> pa odaberem USB, ali prazna je stavka sa desne strane tj. kao da ga ne prepoznaje... i malo svijetli, a malo ne 
<obruT> Mmike: jel znas jel to pure python implementacija ili ima c pizdarija ?
<obruT> treba mi nesto pure python sto se da lako prenijeti izmedju platformi
<Mmike> AndreaM: da ne komplikujes, probaj zaprziti na DVD, to bi moralo raditi
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> nekad USB zna srati - ja sam danas 3 USBa prominenio dok nisam nasao koji radi
<Mmike> obruT: pojma
<Mmike> obruT: nisam nikad koristio, tbh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cak i sa kojim alatom napravis boot usb zna zahebavati
<Mmike> da
<AndreaM> mislim da ću uspjeti bootati sa USB-a :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak si mene rastura noga desna :)
<AndreaM> Mmike: imaš Fejs? :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta si radio crni sine ?
<SilverSpace> nis
<obruT> mene rastura koljeno, ali ne od gihta nego sam jucer radio pizdarije na penjanju :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni dolje na stopalu ispod pete
<SilverSpace> ka je malo cudno da je giht
<SilverSpace> obruT: kud si se pentro 
<SilverSpace> po zeni :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: imam, zash pitas? :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: kad bootas, izaberi 'try ubuntu', otvori terminal, i reci 'jesam'
<AndreaM> ajde mi daj, da te dodam
<Mmike> erm
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma u dvorani, radio neke gibove koji nisu bas koljeno friendly :P
<Mmike> zasht? :) mislim, kako ce to pomoci tvom problemu? :)
<AndreaM> pa ne znam, mislila sam da želim možda da ti se odužim... cugom, novčano :D da ne bi sad bilo perverznih misli :D zahvalna sam za tvoje vrijeme i pomoć :)
<AndreaM> i hvala SilverSpace, također :)
<Mmike> cuga uvijek, ramstek jos vise ;)
<Mmike> dodji na udruzni sastanak jednom :)
<Mmike> nakon toga se mozemo i frendat na facebooku :)
<AndreaM> hahaha, dogovoreno :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: no, jesi bootnila?
<AndreaM> nisam još
<AndreaM> na sastanak? ohoo, pa vi i udrugu imate?
<AndreaM> ima tu možda i netko iz Anonymousa? :D
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/
<SilverSpace> tj. da smo na stranici koma :)
<AndreaM> sexy, da dođem na sastanak i upoznam informatičare i intelektualce :D 
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: prije barabe :)
<AndreaM> hehehe
 * Mmike je informaticar i pivopija :)
<Mmike> ivoks je jedini intelektualac medj nama
<dodobas> obruT: python built in
<dodobas> tj. dolazi s python libom...
<dodobas> dakle portabilno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad si ti u zg? mogli bi neko druzenje udariti
<AndreaM> pa dobro, možda me možete i naučiti nečemu pametnom... ja se divim ljudima koji imaju znanje i iskustvo koje ja nemam :) a i nova sam dosta u svemu ovome, ne mogu vam konkurirati, imam 22 godine
<dodobas> AndreaM: gr8, mozes odmah posat predsjednicom udruge, hoces ? :)
<AndreaM> hahaha, ma ne :)
<AndreaM> treba to zaslužiti ;)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa nisi ti predsjednik da dilas :)
<dodobas> AndreaM: vjeruj mi, ne treba :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja sam glavni menađer
<AndreaM> aha, i vi biste uzeli najvećeg laika da predsjeda? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sutra idem
<Mmike> SilverSpace: u 11:30 na trajket
<AndreaM> kako se mogu učlaniti u Vašu udrugu? gdje ispunim pristupnicu? htjela bih više naučiti o Linuxu pa da ubuduće sama mogu riješiti ovakve poteškoće :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kratko si ti to bio 
<Mmike> AndreaM: u udrugu se uclanjuje ako osh jest i pit :) za linux je dovoljno da budes tu i da imas zivaca ignorirati F1 rasprave :)
<dodobas> AndreaM: samo tako da odmah postanes predsenikom
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tjedan dana, postavljali se laminati
<SilverSpace> AndreaM: ma nema tu clanaraine ni clanstva 
<dodobas> name drugo...
<SilverSpace> IRC je clanstvo :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: to cut the crap, nitko od nas se nije rodio sa znanjem, a i nema bas neki faks/skola koji ce te linuxu uciti, tako da, koristenje, isprobavanje, ispitivanje, i naucis za cas
<Mmike> brijem da je prvi korak nauciti postaviti pitanje
<Mmike> nakon toga sve je lako
<AndreaM> misliš da ne znam postaviti pitanje? pa da, slažem se, i to treba naučiti
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> znam iz iskustva da je to najteze
<Mmike> primjer: htio sam instalirati abcd i ne radi mi, molim pomoc <- to je lose
<AndreaM> hehe...
<Mmike> primer: instalirao sam abcd i nakon toga dobio sysnotfound gresku. Napravio sam cactl-grek --fufna2 --fufna3, medjutim i hotlas blat se i dalje pokrece. Ne znam sto dalje. Moze pomoc? <-- puuuno bolje
<AndreaM> a ima svakakvih ljudi :D
<AndreaM> već me oči bole od svog ovog napora da si sredim laptop :(( eto, pa idem polako... budem Vas opet došla sutra posjetiti, ili kasnije danas, i hvala Vam puno za Vašu stručnost i pomoć.
<AndreaM> Mmike: ako želiš da se dogovorimo za piće, dodajte me tu preko mog Facebooka: https://www.facebook.com/andrea.malnar zaslužili ste, gospodine :)
<Mmike> AndreaM: cek malo, rizu mu spalim, pa nismo jos nist napravili :) jesi bootala?
<AndreaM> eto, sve Vas lijepo pozdravljam i hvala puno još jednom ♥
<AndreaM> nisam nisam, ali sad barem znam što trebam napraviti :D sad ću se malo odmoriti pa se onda bacam na posao :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tako je odmor prije svega :
<AndreaM> hehe, ma meni su inače moji kompjuteri najvažniji, hehe :D ali sam puno učila danas i već me pomalo glava bolji od buljenja u skripte i u ekran :((
<AndreaM> idem sad, prije nego što se predomislim :) lijep pozdrav svima i ugodan dan Vam želim!
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa de je ta percona :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-25
<ivoks> mrmlj
 * ivoks se sprema u toplije krajeve
<obruT> temperatura je idealna... samo da ne pada nist...
<ivoks> nda...
<SilverSpace> ha danas udaraju po ogradama u monaku 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sad jos i kisa :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<AndreAM> pozdrav svima :)
<dodobas> pozra
<AndreAM> da li netko od vas zna gdje se može kupiti/nabaviti Live CD? nisam na kraju uspjela bootat sa usb-a, dobivam stalno boot error, ne znam zašto, a na drugom kompjuteru mi funkcionira
<AndreAM> dodobas: bok, bok :))
<dodobas> AndreAM: skines s interneta ? :)
<AndreAM> našla sam 12.3, 12.4 nema. stavila bih taj ISO file na DVD, ali ne mogu spržiti, imam samo usb, za sada :(
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ovako bi kvale trebale izgledati 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa nije Bernie bio lud... kad je rekao da treba zalijevati stazu s vodom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> mecke opet na vrhu
<SilverSpace> dobar je ovaj f1lt
<jelly-home> tsk, spam sa t-coma
<igustin> Snimke predavanja s DC2013 http://is.gd/rrRwaa
<obruT> igustin: hvala na linku, ali ja ne znam da li sam corav ili sto, ne vidim nigdje nikakve snimke
<igustin> obruT: sry, sad sam dodao link u vijest, thx
#ubuntu-hr 2013-05-26
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<dzl-r> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> BLAZICKO PRICA O GEMISTU!!!!!!
<Mmike> sam on to moze
<Mmike> napravi prilog, prica iz prvog lica, i onda ON pocne to komentirati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ova dva su presmjesna
<Mmike> bas
<SilverSpace> umjesto da prenose vijesti oni se prave pametni 
<Mmike> k'o pat i patason :)
<dodobas> daj narodu sto zeli...
<SilverSpace> jucer bolid na kontroli a blazicko prica kako je to massin bolid i mehanicari oko njega
<dodobas> mogao bi finac pobjediti
<SilverSpace> hm 
<hrvojem> Mmike: jeste upgrejdali?
<Mmike> hrvojem: bas radim to
<Mmike> hrvojem: zakaj percona-server-server ne povuce i percona-server-server-5.5 ?
<Mmike> kod upgradea :)
<jelly-home> kakvo je to cudno ime paketa
<Mmike> percona-server je naziv proizvoda
<Mmike> ima 2 komponente, server dio i client dio
<Mmike> client dio su mysql-cli i ina sranja
<Mmike> a server dio je mysqld
<Mmike> pa imas: percona-server-client i percona-server-server
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kao sto si imao mysql-client i mysql-server :)
<SilverSpace> SC
<Mmike> webber - car!
<Mmike> car car car!
<Mmike> steta sto je inace jadan :/
<Mmike> perez - car! :)
<Mmike> tak se vozi :)
<obruT> Nibali je car ! tak se vozie !
<obruT> ak nije drogiran naravno :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: eto, radi
<Mmike> hrvojem: sad ce da vidimo
<Mmike> hrvojem: upalio sam i onaj buffer_pool_count, bas me zanima dal' ce bit impruvmnta
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj smiju mijenjat gume sad dok su na startlaneu?
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma... 
<dodobas> mozda mogu staviti druge... pa onda ove vratiti
<SilverSpace> pih sad moramo gledati reklame :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma ajde... smije... prebaci na pornografiju... nitko nece znati :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/medvescak-prvi-put-na-khl-draftu-evo-koga-su-izabrali-316604
<SilverSpace> dodobas: na kojem je kanalu? :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: sta ja znam... nemam kabelsku
<dodobas> samo ove nacionalne
<dodobas> i ponekad bosnu... ako je povoljna atmosfera
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da gledas pa da preporucis :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ce morati Mmike pitati...
<SilverSpace> ah da 
<SilverSpace> sad moraju gorivo trositi
<dodobas> zasto ?
<SilverSpace> da bi bili laksi 
<Mmike> jesu rekli kad je restart?
<dodobas> 35
<Mmike> kakvi idijoti
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj nisu cekali jos minutu pa ONDA reklame
<SilverSpace> perez na guranac prestigo alonsa
<Mmike> bili bi maestralci, ovako si samo idijoti
<dodobas> ajde sad reklame... da vas vidim... a majstori
<jelly-home> safety car bi mogao pobijediti ovaj put
<SilverSpace> ah grozni vozacina
<dodobas> ajde reklame... 
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> perez je kreten, ipak :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<dodobas> 2/3 ....
<dodobas> ali koliko rb ima srece... pa za popizdit
<jelly-home> sutil je obavio izvrstan posal
<SilverSpace> tim radio za vettela
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ma kita... onaj 1 SC
<dodobas> udje u boks... massa se skrsi... i tek krug kasnije izbace SC...
<dodobas> da su izbacili odmah... rb bi ostao na 12-13 mjestu
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol o cemu ti 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ti kao da nisi gledao trku
<SilverSpace> pa nikad SC ne izade odmah
<SilverSpace> dok ne razmotre situaciju
<dodobas> pa e... ali su dobro razmortili jer su ga pustili tek nakon sto je fetl usao u boks
<dodobas> e sad... kad bi jos kobayashi vozio umjesto masse... u kanadi ... uh :)
<SilverSpace> massa dva puta na isti nacin skrsi bolid
<SilverSpace> sve u svemu nije losa utrka
<SilverSpace> meni monako uvijek super volim tu utrku kakva god bila
<SilverSpace> http://hugelolcdn.com/i/127450.gif
<SilverSpace> lol Checo, ajde sjaši... Samo je 1 Kobayashi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo da se McLaren rijesi gumbeka..
<dodobas> hulkenberg bi ga mogao zamijeniti...
<SilverSpace> da gumbek je sretnik kaj je uopce tu di je
<SilverSpace> TR radi dobar posao od kad im je dosao Key
<SilverSpace> satisfaction
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-19
<Vlado9A3CY> Dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine
<vileni> jutar
<vileni> super mi je kad ponedjeljak zapocne sa "nemamo interneta jos od petka"
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<jaizza> vileni: jutro!
<vileni> jaizza: jutro i tebi :)
<jaizza> vileni: kako si u ovo predivno majsko jutro?
<vileni> evo super, lovim gremline po mrezi
<vileni> ti
<jaizza> poštucala nokte - mogu opet tipkat! happy
<jelly-home> $ telnet mail.dx.com. 25
<jelly-home> Trying 173.192.174.195...
<jaizza> vileni: pospano i radno
<jaizza> heh
<Mmike> mirka, zdravo!
<Mmike> mirka, de je gazda?
<Mmike> vileni, reci im da ne seru, da ljudi u slavoniji nemaju kuce jos od petka
<mirka> oj :) Mislim da je gazda u Njemackoj
<Mmike> aaaa
<Mmike> vratio se, znaci :D
<vileni> Mmike: mene muci to sto nitko nije rekao jos u petak to, a ne vjerujem da su duze od mene na poslu
<Mmike> sin razmetni
<mirka> bome tesko ga je pratiti :))
<Mmike> vileni, tja, probaj ih razumjeti. Petak je, nema interneta, nema posla... :D
<Mmike> mirka, pricaju mi da je zdero u Atlanti :D
<mirka> hahaaha :) nisam jos cula pojedinosti
<BotaniCar> lol @nemaju kuce jos od petka :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovo ( poplave ) ce malo dati za misliti ekipi koja tvrdi da je ulaganje u nekretnine ulaganje u buducnost :) 
<BotaniCar> Mirovinsko online je za ku*ac, zakaj smo uopce to dobili kad ne radi ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemres dobiti izracun placa, verificirati dokument mozes samo sam sebi ( ako ja posaljem nekom prijavu u el. obliku, on ne moze verificirati dokument ) i tak .. 
<BotaniCar> http://croatiantragedies.weebly.com/uploads/2/5/9/3/25936101/7280925_orig.jpg # tragedija
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> o/ 
<SilverSpace> oy BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> yoloooo
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de ste netjak i ti f petek ? 
<BotaniCar> Cemo na neki sok u cetvero, dopodne ? 
<SilverSpace> do podne hm 
<SilverSpace> vrtic
<BotaniCar> jebga onda :) 
<SilverSpace> jedino ak je neki praznik 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nije :)
<SilverSpace> jebemti cucka nisam si zabiljezio koji konektor di ide a dva su ista jedan kraj drugoga
<SilverSpace> opet bum nesto spalio 
<BotaniCar> Nisi nikaj napravil ako prostorija po poslu ne smrdi na paljevinu :) 
<SilverSpace> ili prdezi :)
<SilverSpace> moze i po sex_u
<vileni> Mmike: sta danas ima za rucak? :)
<rut> silver jesi rjesio openwrt ?
<jaizza> iscrpilo me na sastanku sad
<rut> hahahahaha
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Jutro, para
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro wesh... i ostali
<SilverSpace> rut: ne
<ivoks> welcome germany
<SilverSpace> nisam ba ni pokusavao puno 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jel bi imal sanse kod FERovki , da im uletim s " kad te vidim, moj software postane hardware " ? :) 
<BotaniCar> LOL: "When I say this game is hard, I mean hard like nipples-on-a-blind-lesbian-in-a-fish-market hard."
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1902744_10152640782508572_75282624_n.jpg # F! kokos :)
<calmpitbull> uglavnom sredit cu si domaci nas...i imam par pitanja, prvo kolko to zdere struje (jer tu citam pa ima razlicitih odgovora), onda jel bolje kupit vec unaprijed sredeni NAS ili ga sklepat od starog kompa ili ga napravit od raspberija. I ako ga sam klepam dal stavim gore ubuntu server (pa se sam igram time :) )  ili  stavljam gore freenas ili nesto slicno
<calmpitbull> HVALA
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: samo ti znas koliko to jede struje :) Uzmi specke dijelova i zbrajaj. Nema "bolje" izmedju slozenca i brendiranog, samo je stvar ljenosti i budzeta. Bilo koji OS ti je dovoljno dobar za kucni NAS. PusaBook
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: pusa i tebi srce i hvala na odgovoru
<jelly> ako mislis stavit puno diskova na njega (vise od dva), ne isplati se kemijati sa raspijom i slicnim embedded plocicama
<vileni> raspberry je los izbor za NAS
<vileni> a sve zavisi koliko diskova trebas
<calmpitbull> pa za sada cu imat dva onda tko zna
<BotaniCar> Ja bi to sve u cloud :) 
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: molim te samo polako...prvo ovo onda dalje
<calmpitbull> da nesto ipak radim doma
<BotaniCar> Zajebi spremista doma, kaj opce imas spremati da ti treba dedicirani NAS :) Turi sve torente u oblak i ladi jaja :) </troll>
<calmpitbull> ma kaj ja znam...ma pomislil sam sredit nas i onda fliknut desktop to jest zamjenit desktop za laptop
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kod ove mlađe generacije sve prolazi kolko vidim
<jaizza> FERovka ili ne
<jelly> jebes oblak kad trebaju mjeseci da se to sve istoci
<jaizza> i onda nastane poplava
<SilverSpace> NAS doma hm
<SilverSpace> ja mislim kupit banana pi i sve slozit oko njega/nje 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: pa to sam i ja mislil ale je teko rekel daje ras los za nas
<SilverSpace> da rpi 
<SilverSpace> ali banana pi je drugo 
<calmpitbull> cek idem pogledat
<SilverSpace> 1G lan
<SilverSpace> sata 
<calmpitbull> vidim
<calmpitbull> i kolko paprike 
<calmpitbull> 57$
<SilverSpace> 65$ free dostava
<calmpitbull> daj limk
<calmpitbull> link
<drj_cro> SilverSpace: zasto ne odroid?
<SilverSpace> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/banana-pi-free-shipping/1754541791.html?s=p
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: 10/100Mbps Ethernet
<SilverSpace> mora mi bit 1Gbit
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: al zasto si rekel nas doma hm?
<calmpitbull> mislis da to nije fora ili kaj=
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ovisi kaj delas ali skoro za po doma bespotrebno 
<SilverSpace> ja sad imam sve na routeru slozeno 
<calmpitbull> hmmmm
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je to sporo pa cu bananu pi i od nje router slozit 
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> opet nesto novo ucim 
<SilverSpace> ubiti sve
<SilverSpace> kad vec mora bit ukopcan neka radi sve
<BotaniCar> Pocnimo s ovima na mirovinskom, nakon toga ozemo slistiti i sve KAMove u t-comu 
<BotaniCar> To bu dost' za danas 
<calmpitbull> kazes ako se zelim igrat sa nasom onda nek to radim na virualki
<calmpitbull> kao do sada
<SilverSpace> nas kao nas doma i moja prvotna ideja bila 
<SilverSpace> ali sam skuzio da je to nepotrebno 
<Mmike> jelly-home, fwiw, zamijenio kontrolere. SiL, jedan PCI drugi PCI-E, imam oko 80 MB/sec na PCI i oko 130 MB/sec na PCIE. Inace, na ploci imam AHCI i SATA-ATA kontrolere, AHCI daju i do 180 MB/sec, ATA ne ide preko 130 :)
<Mmike> sto je i ocekivano
<Mmike> veceras cu raid6 upogonit pa cu ti znat rec jos stosta
<Mmike> inace sam namountao storage za kvm preko nfsa i to fakat fino radi
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, raid 6 for teh winz 
<SilverSpace> to je nas :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: ja sam si mislil nekak sredit kao media centar sve knjige  i ostalo
<Mmike> da, skroz najs. A brijem da cu ubost 4-5 manjih (200-500 GB) diskova za RAID0 da mogu virtualke drkat na tome na desktopu s kojeg radim
<Mmike> jer kak se to sve pocne telit kad se kopira iz supljeg u prazno, muka :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: brzina je najs 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa slozi raid 10 onda :)
<Mmike> vileni, veci troughtput imam na radiu0
<Mmike> a nije mi bitan HA
<SilverSpace> vileni: krepat ce mu instalacija u stanu :)
<Mmike> ak umre disk, nek ima snosaj s tetkom si
<Mmike> to je za test/develpment
<Mmike> sad gledma dal' da kupim externi eSATA storidz da mogu na more to odnjet i na laptopu imat
<vileni> pa kupi si synology pa njega nosi :)
<vileni> ili custom slozi neko itx kuciste
<vileni> steta sto nema vise coolermaster elite 120
<BotaniCar> ma, hebo custom ovo-i-ono, least efford, uzmes sinologiju i nakrcas ju s diskovima, pristekas i zaboravis
 * BotaniCar se ulijenio
<vileni> *effort
<vileni> je, ali nesto jeftinije prodjes sa custom, a Mmike ionako nema pametnijeg posla
<BotaniCar> dlakocjepu
<Mmike> u biti imam
<BotaniCar> nest jeftinije ? ITX kuca, s svim iznutricama , a jeftinija od neke sinologije ? De link :) 
<Mmike> zato i gledam te dreke sve
<Mmike> mora bit portabilno
<vileni> BotaniCar: ako slazes za 4 ili vise diskova, da :)
<vileni> jedino je problem kucista
<Mmike> hm, ili da izbacim DVD iz laptopa i uguram unutra 3ci hard? pa imam RAID0 na dva sata diska?
<SilverSpace> o jebemu ping ide a ssh se neda spojit
<vileni> znaci coolermaster elite 120 je bio oko 320kn
<vileni> i imao je 3x 3.5" i 1x 5.25"
<Mmike> Vigour, al' gore opet moram turat neki linux, pa ga slagat, pa nji pa nja
<Mmike> ja bi nesto sto samo ustekam i radi :D
<vileni> druga kombinacija je ovo http://www.anandtech.com/show/5867/bitfenix-prodigy-review-the-affordable-performable-miniitx/3
<BotaniCar> vileni: i jos 400-600kn za iznutrice i imas neku omanju sinologiju za 4 diska 
<vileni> BotaniCar: synology za 4 diska je oko 2.5k najjeftiniji
<vileni> a treba ti napajanje oko 300w max, tiho
<vileni> itx atom
<vileni> nesto rama
<vileni> i naravno diskovi
<vileni> znaci 320+500+200+350 recimo
<vileni> ispod 1500kn uglavnom
<BotaniCar> vileni: pa racunaj, hardver i radni sati za drkanje s tim me kostaju na kraju isto ili vise nego taj 2.5kkn nas ( ako se dogovorimo da ne mora bas biti synology , ne mora biti ni 2 i po kilokune za aplajans )
<BotaniCar> Ono za koju kunu gore dole, me ni se ne da hebat s tim
<vileni> BotaniCar: znam ja sve to, ali ima i drugih stvari za uzeti u obzir :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: uistinu, vlaga u zraku, putanja lastavicjeg leta i sve drugo 
<vileni> recimo hoces preci na vise diskova, pa si stavis pcie kontroler za jos sata portova
<vileni> ili hoces agregirati mrezne kartice jer ti treba brzi transfer
<SilverSpace> jel se moze rm rec da u mapi obrise sve osim jedne datoteke
<BotaniCar> vileni: vise od 4 diska doma ? Prodas postojece i kupis vece :) Pa kaj ce ti doma 6/8/120 drive nas ? 
<vileni> ili zelis jos staviti i nekakav nadzor na vec postojeci linux
<vileni> ili xbmc sloziti jso na sve to
<vileni> BotaniCar: zvucis kao moja cura
<BotaniCar> :) Da da da , siguran sam da cu bas to sve pozeliti nakrcati na nas :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni: nemam lijepe grudi, to je mmiketova domena 
<vileni> osim onog dijela gdje treba kupiti synology i ne zajebavati
<vileni> to je jos teze objasniti
<BotaniCar> vileni: sad sam skuzio, u stvari si htio reci da, kad nesto kazem, ostaje samo reci "da draga" i ne raspravljati dalje ! :) 
<vileni> BotaniCar: tebe ne moram slusati :P
<weshmashian> da draga
<BotaniCar> :* :*
<weshmashian> "moja je uvijek zadnja! - da, draga"
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.edigital.hr/Mrezna_pohrana_podataka/NAS_QNAP_TS-212-E_(NAS_2HDD_mjesto_SATA_CPU_12GHz_RAM_256MB_1x_RJ-45_1x_USB2.0_2x_USB3.0_DLNA)-p67849.html?bid=&partner=10001
<vileni> Mmike: za 200kn vise dobijes synology :) a i extreme digital nije bas na dobrom glasu
<Mmike> ne znam zash brijem da je qnap kvalitetnija brija
<Mmike> ma ok, edigital
<Mmike> to samo link bio ;)
<Mmike> htio sam u biti ovo pejstat: http://www.qnap.com/i/en/product/model.php?II=117
<vileni> neznam, meni je synology drazi
<vileni> ali nemam konkretno nista
<vileni> neki dyndns koji je jos uvijek besplatan?
<Mmike> mooo
<Mmike> tj freedns
<Mmike> ili kaj vec je to
<Mmike> ja koristim mooo.com
<BotaniCar> ja no-ip
<Mmike> anti-alergija tabletje djeluju - vidim obojana slova :D
<vileni> no-ip je poceo traziti aktivaciju svakih mjesec dana
<BotaniCar> vileni: to mi u stvari pashe
<jaizza> i tako to
<jaizza> samo se javljam da sam još među živima
<weshmashian> Mmike: sad si naso trenutak da se drogiras, cim si preso u novu firmu, jel? :)
<Mmike> e, stari moj
<Mmike> umro sam jutros
<Mmike> jos me oci peku al bar nos vise ne curi i nije zacepljen
<Mmike> i ne kisem
<Mmike> jedino kaj ce ove tablete sutra prestat djelovat 
<Mmike> sutra plain old magnezij
<Mmike> ili kalcij
<Mmike> ili sta vec
<banderaz> na sta si alergican
<BotaniCar> ljude
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> nesto proljeteno
<Mmike> topole ili tako neki dreck
<banderaz> pa jesi iso na testiranje
<banderaz> pelud drveca
<Mmike> da, vjerojatno
<Mmike> jer, recimo, kad rolam na jarunu i dodjem u onu sumicu iza
<Mmike> umrem
<Mmike> taman nakon pol kruga dodjem k sebi
<Mmike> i onda kad opet udjem - umrem :)
<banderaz> xD
<Mmike> i to ce sad tak 2 tjedna bit
<Mmike> i onda prodje
<banderaz> ja sam isto na tu jebenu pelud
<Mmike> al' valjda nakon ove kisurine kak je danas sunce roknilo
<Mmike> pa se sve rascvalo
<Mmike> i soko-boko
<banderaz> inace, terbao bi otic na testiranje
<Mmike> dobro?
<banderaz> meni se alergija pojavila zbog neceg drugog
<banderaz> sam ne bi nikad to povezao
<Mmike> pricaj
<Mmike> meni se pojavilo pred jedno 5-6 godina... s tim da prosle godine nisam nesh bedova imao, valjda zato kaj sam u hiltonu u zatvorenom u klimi bio stalno
<banderaz> meni navodno od nekakve gljivice
<banderaz> xD
<Mmike> i tako, pocinju muke po openvswitchu :/
<jaizza> opet
<BotaniCar> http://phys.org/news/2014-05-scientists-year-quest.html # jos malo pa cemo pretvarati svjetlost u ramsteke ! 
<SilverSpace> wget: can't connect to remote host (78.24.191.177): Network is unreachable
<SilverSpace> aaaa ubit cu se majke mi 
<SilverSpace> kopam i neznam zasto ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jaooooooo jebeni navodnik 
<banderaz> hm, ako narucujem iz EU u EU (npr iz Francuske, Njemacke, Slovenije i sl. u Hrvatsku), jel i onda vrijede oni limiti od 150 kn
<banderaz> i ogranicenja na "veliku kolicinu" itd
<banderaz> ("kolicina za osobnu upotrebu")
<banderaz> veli mi frend da je isto kao i iz Kine ali mi to nije bas logicno
<calmpitbull> pa kak ja znam nema vise limita
<calmpitbull> barem ako je eu eu
<calmpitbull> onda nije 
<calmpitbull> ako narucujes male kolicine 
<banderaz> aha, znaci cifra moze bit kolka ocu
<banderaz> iz EU
<banderaz> al kolicina nemre
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> banderaz, 
<calmpitbull> banderaz: ako su stvari koje narucujes u eurozoni onda nema carine
<calmpitbull> al nema povrata poreza
<Mmike> srusio mi se chrome
<Mmike> i reklo mi je 'you do not have enough memory to further analyse this'
<Mmike> Jel postoje DDR3 moduli od 16 GB?
<jelly> za servere da
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ili socket2011 ploce
<Mmike> koje imaju 8 DDR utora
<Mmike> al' procesori su jebacki skupi
<Mmike> ima i-3820
<Mmike> taj je 2k kuna
<Mmike> hm!
<Mmike> mozda to, pa onda kasnije upgrade?
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3820
<jelly-home> Mmike zeli biti lokomotiv-fuhrer?
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKRXvqBgmls
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Gori Ussi Winnetou - Lokomotiv Führer, Views: 155, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> koja kvaka xbmc
<SilverSpace> na starom nadojebi prestali raditi, a na novom druga polovica ne radi 
<obruT> ja je.*mu sunce, upravo slucajno skomito bitne izmjene bez da sam stigo upisat sto sam mijenjao :P
<obruT> u repozitorij, je li :P
<jelly-home> undo
<obruT> ma necu undo 
<obruT> ko da mora pisat :) ionako samo ja radim na tom kodu :)
<obruT> za sad :)
<jelly-home> vimom drito po git objektu 
<obruT> sta vimom, sedom 
<jelly-home> čakijom
<SilverSpace> kaj vim arf je bolji 
<SilverSpace> koju kemiju za router slazem da ne mozes zamisliti 
<SilverSpace> ak ne ide drugacije cron radi uvijek 
<SilverSpace> skriptica i cron 
<obruT> nist, idem doma, dosta posla :P
<jelly-home> good heavens
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebote jos na poslu
<Mmike> macke mi ugasile internet
<Mmike> nemosh vjerovat :)
<Mmike> obruT, git --ammend
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fakat :)
<Mmike> dodjem sad tu, i klikcem i ne radi
<Mmike> reko kaj
<SilverSpace> haj se igra sa routerom :)
<Mmike> i pogledam DSL modem, ugasen
<Mmike> reko, waaat?
<Mmike> zabrijo, crko
<Mmike> i iza na prekidac, okrenem, i ovaj se upali
<Mmike> reko - waaaaaaaaaaat?
<Mmike> u 19:54 je obruT reko 'ma necu undo'
<Mmike> to je zadnje kaj sam dobio boi :)
<Mmike> bio
<SilverSpace> 20:04 <     obruT> nist, idem doma, dosta posla :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> EH
<Mmike> JBG :)
<Mmike> ups
<SilverSpace> jebote iptables 
<SilverSpace> i drugi bakraci 
<SilverSpace> kaj sam god pokusao ne mogu postaviti da mi wifi ne ide na internet
<ivoks> uh/win 7
<SilverSpace> ke
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> zanimljiva dogadjanja, zanimljiva
<markosejic> ivoks pozz
<ivoks> zdravo
<hbogner> ivoks, sta nam imas novog zanimljivog za reci, kakva to zanimljiava dogadjanja?
<hbogner> reci sto smijes :D
<ivoks> ma ne smijem nis
<SilverSpace> http://pool.ntp.org/
<infy-_> pastebin je down i imgur je down
<infy-_> pa dobro Å¡ta je ovo
<infy-_> SilverSpace: Å¡taa
<infy-_> Meni najdraži NTP je st.ntp.carnet.hr ))
<infy-_> i odgovara na ICMP! woohoo
<OneKorea> jel jos nekom ne otvara pol interneta?
<CrazyLemon> ne otvara samo US servere
<OneKorea> meni ne radi reddit, nesto od sourceforge, jos neki americki serveri
<infy-_> OneKorea: meni
<infy-_> imgur, pastebin, reddit
<OneKorea> jel se zna sto je? puko kabel ili nesto?
<infy-_> bilo mi je dosadno i dumpao sam aspell (hr) u txt file, napravio php skriptu (don't judge me) koja traži riječi s najmaǌe samoglasnika... http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cPDB1D0D :|
<infy-_> OneKorea: ne znam, samo znam da skoro ništa ne radi. Tko će znati...
<infy-_> [22:46] < kafka> telia transatlantic is down
<OneKorea> netko zakačio podvodni kabel valjda
<OneKorea> ili tektonika
<OneKorea> o0 kakav rerouting
<OneKorea> traceroute reddit, samo 4 hopa
<OneKorea> akami technologies zna poso
<Mmike> infy-_, pa sortiraj po duljini rijeci
<infy-_> Mmike: vidiš dobra ideja 
<Mmike> al' i dalje ih grupiraj po broju samoglasnika
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-20
<Vlado9A3CY> Dibro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> *dobro :)
<BotaniCar> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> i to
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> utro utro
<BotaniCar> kada sanjam da mi sispu ra*ku, dam ti packu, dam ti packu 
<BotaniCar> nemresh ne voljet' rvacki hiphoš
<vileni> ili mozes
<BotaniCar> Nemozes, nemoj se zavaravati, samo jos nisi cuo dobar :) 
<MmikeDOMA> kad imas velki storage onda na njemu imas sigurno duplikata
<MmikeDOMA> e, pa ja ih imam oko 2.5 TB :D
<Mmike> hiphop, konceptualno, nemosh voljet :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<BotaniCar> Hejteri && nishkoristi :) 
<BotaniCar> http://topgear-magazine.com/post/86209674142/all-we-know-is-10-05-14
<BotaniCar> Ste vidjeli veseljake na Tajlandu ? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/thailand/10842689/Thailands-army-declares-martial-law.html  # to mora da je ivoks zakuhao 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb77xMiCM9g
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Renman ft. Vjeran Plavčić  - James Brown Je Pored Tebe  (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 2014, Views: 5921, Rating: 94.21277%
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> to to to ( zvuk usne harmonike u pozadini ) 
<SilverSpace> zakon renman﻿
<BotaniCar> Jesteda
<BotaniCar> Stara garda Zagreba :) 
<jaizza> yo!
<BotaniCar> o, sad ce i ona zaversat' 
<BotaniCar> "di ste barabe, da vam vidim zabe" i to :) 
<jaizza> treba klepat stihove?
<BotaniCar> NogeKako ! 
<jaizza> daj temu
<BotaniCar> Nadji svoju , znam da imas 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKg8SQzpxN8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Renman - Kada Sanjam Da Mi Šišpu Racku, Views: 1354, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> .. dam ti packu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro
<jaizza> komad!!
<SilverSpace> jes danas bolje
<jaizza> na IRCu sve komad do komada, koga izabrat teško curi pada
<SilverSpace> kome pada
<BotaniCar> .. cesto koristim metaforicke trikove , danas viski pretacem u stihove 
<BotaniCar> *glu glu*
<jaizza> BotaniCar je pravi tata-mata, s njim se ne bih igrala rata 
 * BotaniCar se s tetama samo igra doktora , vodimo pese, a ne rat ! 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU4GCR1m4zk
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Renman - Krka il krkaspi, Views: 28255, Rating: 96.7347%
<jaizza> SilverSpace, srebrna razmaknica to je, pitam se iza tog nicka tko je 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: lol 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jedna stara budaletina koja odbija odrasti :)
<SilverSpace> mpsyt zakon za mjuzu
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nadam se da ću nekad procjeniti sasma ;-)
<SilverSpace> ljeto je dugo 
<SilverSpace> pivica uvijek 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaze frend pifo i biciklo ne idu zajedno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.shuttle.eu/products/slim/ds437t/
<SilverSpace> 11 W idle
<SilverSpace> cca 200eu
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja bi tak nesto, dakle da malo trosi i da je fanless, no da je u vecem kucistu da mogu uglavit dva diska :)
<obruT> iako, ovo je vise za neki desktop/htpc...
<vileni> ja bi nuc
<obruT> hmm, pise na webu od intela da je max tdp 17W
<obruT> za taj cpu
<SilverSpace> obruT: da tko zna kak to oni mjere
<obruT> inace, mjerio sam doma za svoj atom330+ion htpc, sa 2.5" diskom i USB DVB-T stickom... max povuce 34W kad ga totalno nagazim
<SilverSpace> budem vidio za ovog mojeg amd_a na netu kaze lik max 45w max 
<obruT> dok gledam filmove i tak to, 25-29
<SilverSpace> morat cu si kupit mjerac
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja kupio pa sam poceo malo mjerit po stanu, bas me zanimalo
<SilverSpace> kaj najvise trosi 
<obruT> od kucanske elektronike faking televizor, popizdio sam
<SilverSpace> ma da
<obruT> guta ga 100W u svim modovima, a po specifikaciji bi trebao duplo manje
<SilverSpace> ja imam osjecaj da kod mene vesmasina najvise trosi 
<SilverSpace> od tehnike
<SilverSpace> kod mene jednom dnevno se pere cca 3sata
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> a ja neznam di je moja trosilica
<Mmike> prdnem mu u rosu
<BotaniCar> parents-practicing-safe-cursing :) 
<BotaniCar> Uzljuljam mu jarbol ! 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pa pješice si za pol sata od Dubrave do Sesveta
<jaizza> i obratno
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> išla ja
<SilverSpace> zimi sam svaku nedjelju u sesvetama na kavi 
<BotaniCar> Zake samo po zimi ? 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: Borna Rendulić potpisao za NHL Colorado sad samo mora izborit mjesto u momčadi 
<BotaniCar> Ja cu se rasplakat' od smijeha :) HGSpot dao PR obavijest da su nakon godinu i pol razvoja napravili 3d printer .. google image search i eto iz ceg su ga razvili :http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130708-is-freesculpt-3d-printer-just-a-rebranded-chinese-myriwell.html :)
<BotaniCar> https://i.imgur.com/6j7Rf.gif
<Mmike> jos uvijek mi je cudno kad kazu '32 gig machines, pretty powerfull' :)
<BotaniCar> *pretty and powerfull
<BotaniCar> http://www.commitstrip.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Strip-Roulette-russe-650-finalenglish.jpg
<obruT> BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> Ocemo se igrat' ? Svaki sjedne za jednu produkciju, pa kak nam bude :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ljeti rade terase i nema nas bas na okupu 
<jaizza> http://www.24sata.hr/dobre-vijesti/potpuni-stranci-pred-ducanom-spojili-se-u-fantasticnoj-svirci-367264
<jaizza> ovaj ruski rulet :-)))
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nego, kaj ideš na misu nedjeljom u jutro u Sesveta pa poslije sjedneš na kavicu? ;-)
<jaizza> kad smo kod crkve: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ChhFJFbNxs
<datase> jaizza: Title: Funny Church Scenes, Views: 13086, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> http://picpaste.com/cat_fridgemagnet-eQRrWUU2.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro wesh :)
<jaizza> ručak!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar tek jaizza :)
<jaizza> rješeno :-)
<jaizza> ali hvala
<Vlado9A3CY> you're always welcome :)
<jaizza> izgleda da su i drugi na ručku :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> Da, nastupila je tzv. irc tisina :)
 * Mmike nije na rucku
<Mmike> al' bi bas mogo
<Mmike> glad je velika
<Mmike> izzivciranost znatna
<Mmike> amazon mi salje mailoe
<Mmike> jucer gledao maticne ploce i memorije
<Mmike> na njuskalu!!!
<Mmike> i naravno na stranicama proizvodjaca
<Mmike> i sad mi amazon salje
<Mmike> jel
<Mmike> da znam da i oni imaju
<jaizza> Mmike: pa možda nisi znao
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoftEther_VPN
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu & peace with you Mmike :)
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> jaizza, jasta da nisam
<jaizza> Mmike: tko bi ga znao što znaš, a što ne znaš... ;-)
<Mmike> ja, izgleda, nit neznam :D
<jaizza> nit nit
<igustin> Mmike -> http://bit.ly/1sOR4sU
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 'el radi taj SoftEther s Kisko VPNovima ?
<BotaniCar> doduse, docekat' odgovor od tebe .. odem radije rebootat kantu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa pise tamo da radi
<Mmike> stajaznam
<obruT> jel zna tko kakav tool/skriptu kojoj bi covjek mogo dat hrpu nekakvih random IP adresa iz nekog rangea, a doticna bi zakljucila u koji range bi mogla strpati tu grupu ? da izbaci adresu i masku ?
<obruT> ili mi ne gine pisanje doticne ?
<obruT> mislim, nije neka komplikacija, ali da ne otkrivam toplu vodu
<Vlado9A3CY> tvoje su obruT zelje prevelike :)
<obruT> ok, pisem svoju :)
<BotaniCar1> gledam na ##windows-server kak se tri lika dopisuju kao da su stol do stola .. na kraju ispadne da i jesu stol do stola, a da se dogovaraju na kanalu jer .. su cudni :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar1: ja znam tipa i zenu koji tak razgovaraju prek irca, a stol do stola su :P
<BotaniCar1> To mogu razumjeti ( zasto uopce komuniciraju, ako su u braku?) :)
<Mmike> ovi google hangounts su napravljeni za meeting-freakove
<Mmike> zavrsio jedan miting ovaj mi vec govori kad su mi slijedeci i koliko imam vrfemena
<Mmike> sta pivu neku ne ponudi, jeboga gugl
<Mmike> u gugl
<BotaniCar1> Sad me sjetilo dok sam radio u Hendalu i zvao te da uz pivu dogovorimo .. kaj se vec trebalo dogovoriti, pa me Veljko ( bivsi sef) pitao poslije zakaj sam pio pivo :) 
<BotaniCar1> Jebo te , a kaj se pije ako nekog pozoves na pivu :) 
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> (/me se pravi k'o da se sjeca) :D
<BotaniCar1> Ma , bas je ta firma bila cudna :) 
<BotaniCar1> Ne znam kak je mislio da ga neces oderati za pos'o , ako se ne napijemo prvo .. 
<jelly> zato Mmike sad uz stol ima po jednu pivu za svaki hangout, jelda?
<weshmashian> barem po jednu pivu
<SilverSpace> bas je dobro vani 
<Mmike> barm jednu
<Mmike> vani je skoro pa pre toplo :D
 * Mmike bi mogo popodne malo bajkat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovako da je odmah bi potpisao 
<SilverSpace> ali sad jebeno ljeto dolazi
<Mmike> pa ak nece NIKAD preko ovoga
<Mmike> i ja bi
<Mmike> 27 je tu kod mene
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> da, za 2 tjedna ce bit 59 :)
<SilverSpace> izludit
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sokantni-prizori-snimljeni-nakon-poplava-u-bosni/1192917/
<Mmike> jebote :/
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb / Maksimir, Croatia is 25.0°C (4:00 PM CEST on May 20, 2014). Conditions: Scattered Clouds. Humidity: 25%. Dew Point: 9.0°C. Pressure: 30.01 in 1016 hPa (Falling). 
<Mmike> moja vremenska stancia na balkonu veli da je 27
<Mmike> doduse, pokazivala je 47 dok je bila na suncu direktnom :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis mogo bi i ja napraviti imam za vlagu i temperaturu senzor
<jelly> a dobro, moja na balkonu veli 23 ujutro u 9
<Mmike> ma ovo je neki drek koji sam kupio u chipoteci za 150 kuna
<Mmike> ubit ce me alergija :/
<jelly> iz Lidla za 99kn :-)
<Mmike> jelly, da, vjerojatno je isti :)
<jelly> to je onaj vanjski modul
<jelly> obicno ga drzim u frizideru, sto je puno korisnije
<jelly> al kad dodje mama u posjetu stavi ga vani jer "zasto to drzis u frizideru"
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> zato da znam na koliko se jamnica i mlijeko hladi jbmu
<Mmike> i?
<Mmike> sta kaze, koliko ti je ufrigidigirajiru?
<jelly> ne znam, na poslu sam :-D
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pcs-Digital-Humidity-Temperature-Sensor-DHT11-/110951614035?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
<SilverSpace> stoji vec metar dana nikako ga slozit
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> svaki dan
<markosejic> tek sad prestao raditi
<markosejic> od jutros od 8 radim
<Mmike> jelly, a uobicajeno?
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<markosejic> Jelly pozzz
<Mmike> markosejic, ljubimruke
<markosejic> he he
<markosejic> taman su od benzina
<SilverSpace> is.gd mi prestao radit
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/39161/podmorski-kabel-u-presjeku
<Mmike> picku
<Mmike> i ja sam poceo
<Mmike> DTAG CIaaS kurac palac
<Mmike> kratice kratice i samo kratice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koji jebeni zvuk skoda oktavija prosla ispred zgrade
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj lik ima unutra ali zvuk je jebeni 
<Mmike> mozda ima snimljeno
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/uhicenja-webcam-spijuna/132864.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol zvucnik u gepeku 
<SilverSpace> kako vidim gdje link vodi iz terminal a
<SilverSpace> ls nesto
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> al ha
<SilverSpace> naso
<markosejic> d vecer
<obruT> ovo novo sucelje u firefoxu ne da je neintuitivno nego je zadnje smece
<markosejic> zato ja ne koristim firefox
<obruT> ma svi browseri su smece
<Vlado9A3CY> gnome 3 rules :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma da
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, vec tri dana sam iskljucivo u novom gnometu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> na dva kompa :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne mogu se odvojiti od njega ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nesto sam te htio pitati pa zaboravih kaj 
<SilverSpace> stari se :)
<Vlado9A3CY> eh :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pitaj kad se sjetiš ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja gnome 3 nisam ni probao 
<SilverSpace> tj. samo prvu verziju kad je izasao 
<SilverSpace> vjeran sam unity 
<SilverSpace> vijeran*
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ja sam probao zivi openSUSE gnome3 na svom netbookicu, ono nakion konferencije u Dubrovniku ...
<SilverSpace> kak god
<Vlado9A3CY> i ucinio mi se uzasan, neprobavljiv :)
<Vlado9A3CY> no obzirom da u manjaro linuxu imam (u dva kompa) i gnome 3 session, probao sam ponovo...
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ganjas suse
<Vlado9A3CY> i eto ...
<SilverSpace> ili manjaro
<Vlado9A3CY> zapeo uz to :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne... ovo sada je manjaro 64 bit gnome 3
<Vlado9A3CY> na malom netbooku s dvojezgrenim cpu amd C50
<SilverSpace> cija je to baza manjaro 
<SilverSpace> na cijoj 
<Vlado9A3CY> arch
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<SilverSpace> ja sam stavio arch na rpi 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)...
<SilverSpace> raspberry
<Vlado9A3CY> i radi li to na rpi-ju?
<SilverSpace> radi najbrze do sad 
<SilverSpace> brze od bilo cega
<SilverSpace> nemam ni x samo xbmc
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> iznenadio se 
<Vlado9A3CY> meni ovaj manjaro 64bit radi dvostruko brze nego mi je radio ubuntu12.04 32 bit
<SilverSpace> jos sam si i router slozio od rpia
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> super :)
<SilverSpace> tj .pristupnu wifi tocku 
<Vlado9A3CY> cool :)
<SilverSpace> steta kaj nema rpi 1G lan
<SilverSpace> mada ... sigurno cu si kupit banana pi 
<Vlado9A3CY> to je nekaj novo?
<SilverSpace> koji ima 1G lan i sata port
<Vlado9A3CY> wow :)
<SilverSpace> da novo
<Vlado9A3CY> moze li taj banana pi vrtiti linux s gui-jem?
<SilverSpace> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/banana-pi-free-shipping/1754541791.html?s=p
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ako vrti rpi mora i ovo 
<Vlado9A3CY> hm, onda je to jako interesantno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem bas pogledati, samo tren
<Vlado9A3CY> nakeljio mi se neki pop-up prozor kojeg ne mogu maknuti :)
<SilverSpace> xkill
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nisam skuzio, to na sebi ima i cpu? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma i ja razmisljam o necem sto mi radi stalno, sto trosi malo struje i sto nema ventilatire :)
<Vlado9A3CY> *ventilatore :)
<SilverSpace> treba to ventilator ljeti 
<SilverSpace> rpi se jako ljeti grije
<SilverSpace> za bananu neznam :)
<SilverSpace> jos
<Vlado9A3CY> trebalo bi samo nakeljit neki veci hladnjak i to bi bilo okay, pa makar hladnjak bio 4 puta veci od samog uredjaja :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da na ovu bananu bi se dao veliki hladnjak nakalemit 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bananapi.org/s/bananapiback.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> ja razmisljam jednog dana kada mi mozda na ovom netbooku pukne veza prema display-u, da ga stavim u drugu kutiju... s velikim pasivnim hladnjakom :)
<SilverSpace> pokrije sve chipove
<Vlado9A3CY> jer mi npr. jako dobro reproducira video sadrzaje u full screen-u ... ali ventilator radi kao lud :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.zdnet.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/banana-pi-back.jpg
<SilverSpace> da malo kuciste se grije
<SilverSpace> kad rpi zatvorim u kuciste 20° je veca temp
<SilverSpace> ispod 60° se ne spusta
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: sjetio se
<banderaz> koje su to dimenzije
<banderaz> taj banani pi
<SilverSpace> jel imas iskustva sa ovime http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-KYOTTO-AC-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-KR2025AX-280VAC-25A-/140553985193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b9ab9ca9http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-KYOTTO-AC-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-KR2025AX-280VAC-25A-/140553985193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b9ab9ca9
<SilverSpace> ups
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1pc-KYOTTO-AC-Solid-State-Relay-SSR-KR2025AX-280VAC-25A-/140553985193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b9ab9ca9
<SilverSpace> banderaz: iste ko i rpi
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren ...
<banderaz> a njegove su? xD
<SilverSpace> banderaz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5pOiAMnUnw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Banana Pi : First Look & Hands-on Review, Views: 5998, Rating: 100.0%
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, ne, nisam nikada koristio tako nesto ...
<SilverSpace> banderaz: 9x5,5
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jel bi to bio dobar regulator i za lemilicu 
<Vlado9A3CY> mi smo u firmi radili nekakve elektronicke prekidace, mislim da su bili 30A, ali je sklop zajedno s hladnjakom bio velik cca 15*10*10 cm
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam ti pojma... za lemilo ti treba nesto laganije :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je ko kutija sibica
<Vlado9A3CY> ako mislis na klasicno lemilo, cca 50W, onda ti je to 2A na 24V :)
<banderaz> jel rpi i bpi imaju ugradjen i wifi?
<banderaz> u biti, idem guglat
<SilverSpace> banderaz: ne 
<banderaz> zas ne :(
<banderaz> kak se onda spaja na mrezu
<SilverSpace> usb stick
<banderaz> suxxx
<SilverSpace> i radi sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> banderaz: sve bi to onda doslo preskupo
<banderaz> wifi usb stickovi su skupi
<banderaz> kolko oni dodju
<banderaz> i cini mi se da ima samo jedan USB port
<banderaz> onda mi stick zauzme jedini USB port
<banderaz> u biti odo guglat
<SilverSpace> banderaz: http://url.wow.hr/rfd24
<SilverSpace> zato imas hub
<banderaz> e da, sad i USB hub
<SilverSpace> tako i tako svaki mis tipkovnica ne mogu direktno 
<banderaz> fuck, i to
<banderaz> nezgodno
<SilverSpace> hub mora bit
<SilverSpace> da nije tako jednostavno 
<banderaz> 25 kn ovaj Realtek RTL8188cus USB? to je ok cijena
<SilverSpace> ili bolje usb napajanje 
<SilverSpace> rpi ima zasticen usb 
<SilverSpace> da nemoze potegnut vise struje
<banderaz> aha
<banderaz> imas link na neki dobar usb hub?
<SilverSpace> pogledaj wiki rpi hub
<SilverSpace> http://elinux.org/RPi_Powered_USB_Hubs
<SilverSpace> tako i tako wiki moras gledati jer ti i neke sd kartice ne rade
<banderaz> aha
<SilverSpace> i hub ima sa zasticenim usb 
<SilverSpace> kupis krivi bezveze
<SilverSpace> meni jedna sd kartica ne radi 
<SilverSpace> ja kupio nekog hub kineza jeftinog i radi :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Kada smo kod mene u firmi radili pc module s ovom igrackom ... http://www.aaeonusa.com/products/details/?item_id=1730 ...
<Vlado9A3CY> koristili smo vanjsko atx napajanje 200W ... postoji priključak 5V za usb portove na toj plocici ...
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da na toj igracki usb portovi nisu ograniceni da mogu dati samo neku malu struju ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nego mislim da je bilo definirano da mogu daticak i 2A
<Vlado9A3CY> *dati cak
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-21
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, junaci 
<BotaniCar1> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=706697 # ovo je hladjenje, a ne ti ! :) 
<Mmike> Hulio
<BotaniCar1> Igleziaz
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> Dobro jutro, trgatelji iDirekt servisa! :D
<jaizza> Mmike: čula sam već
<jaizza> nije više u mojoj domeni
<jaizza> zato ne dela :-D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svHLzrHFAzw
<datase> Mmike: Title: Djordje Balasevic - Mirka, Views: 52436, Rating: 97.362632%
<Mmike> http://www.flashearth.com/
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> googlo popravio
<Mmike> xlib copy/paste doda http:// sad :)
<mirka> :))
<jaizza> Mirka, tko te sada dirka
<Mmike> nemrem si pomoc, svaki put mi je to u uhu :)
<mirka> svima je :))
<Mmike> :D
<jelly-home> razlog zasto u engleskom govornom podrucju zenska djeca vise ne dobijaju imena tipa Roxanne ili Angie
<Mmike> http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=83697&eocn=home&eoci=nh
<Mmike> scope of the disaster
<Mmike> jel postoje consumer 10G kartice za kompjuktore?
<vileni> u smislu da si kupis server opremu i spojis u komp, da
<vileni> i da imas 10g switch uz to
<vileni> iako, najjeftinije ti je naci starije infiband kartice na ebayu, i spojiti ih direkt
<vileni> ako su dualport mislim da se cak moze i 3 kompa spojiti
<vileni> ali kablovi su skupnjikavi ako su iole dugi
<Mmike> kroz infinibend mogu tcp gurat?
<vileni> da
<vileni> IPoIB
<vileni> iako to suxa
<vileni> ali dobro, i dalje je brze
<vileni> citao sam nekog lika koji je spojio storage kucni tako, 900Mb/s je kopirao na njega
<Mmike> da, to je ideja :)
<jelly-home> pa 900Mb/s dobis sa 1G
<Mmike> ma MB
<Mmike> picajzlo
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mrezna-oprema?sort=expensive&page=21 <- TO!
<vileni> ma joj, te oznake
<vileni> Mmike: nije ti bas precizan link
<Mmike> ma neka tokenring kartica
<Mmike> vileni, cini se da je jefitinije/jednostavnije ubost 4-6 gigabitnih kartica i bondat ih
<jelly-home> Mmike: koji problem zelis rijesiti sa 10G?
<Mmike> sira pipa
<Mmike> kroz gigabit mi ide 110 MB/sec
<jelly-home> sira pipa za sto?
<Mmike> za podatke?
<Mmike> bajtove?
<Mmike> nfs server, npr
<jelly-home> fajlove?  streamove?  
<Mmike> file server, primarno
<jelly-home> pa onda nadji staru brokadu sa 2Gbps ili 4Gbps i slozi si fc san
<jelly-home> :>
<jelly-home> ak oces samo izmedju dva racunala, ne treba ti niti switch
 * BotaniCar uredno popika koliko-stane gigabitnih kartusa i to bonda, kad mu treba. Nek switch bude usko grlo :D
<Mmike> sto je brokada?
<jelly-home> Brocade je vendor switcheva za fc san 
<jelly-home> tipa http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-A7394A-StorageWorks-Brocade-4GB-4-32-SAN-Switch-32-Active-Ports-w-32x-GBICs-/301189926223?pt=US_Network_Switches&hash=item4620518d4f
<Mmike> jelly-home, bohal!
<Mmike> pa to mi se cini full butno
<Mmike> bucno :D
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> za razliku od pristojnog 1G switcha koji ima bonding?
<jelly-home> ne
<vileni> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QLE6140-SP-Qlogic-InfiniBand-Host-Channel-Adapter-HCA-Single-Port-PCI-E-Card-/281175738458?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_InterfaceCards&hash=item417761485a
<vileni> 2 takve, i kabel
<jelly-home> Mmike: koliko klijenata?
<BotaniCar> mika, a na kakv switch ces to spojiti ? Mislim, da imas i 10GB mrezu na serveru, kaj s tim ako je switch 100/1000MB
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma sam 2 
<Mmike> ne treba mi svic
<jelly-home> znaci jedan storage i jedan klijent?
<vileni> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Infiniband-10GB-CX4-High-Speed-Multilane-Ethernet-Cable-4X-SATA-5-0m-/121282589448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3d017308
<BotaniCar> ovo "ne treba mi switch" mi zvuci kao nesto sto ce se sutra promijeniti :D
<jelly-home> ili jedan storage i 2 klijenta?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly-home> jer za dva klijenta ti treba ili switch ili moras dvije ili dualport karticu u server
<jelly-home> vileni: skup kabl 
<vileni> jelly-home: jeftina kartica :)
<vileni> za 10g
<jelly-home> multimode lc/lc za fc je mlogo jeftiniji
<vileni> s tim da ako trosis glusterfs
<vileni> onda je podrzan rdma
<vileni> tj, bio se
<vileni> *je
<Mmike> jelly-home, 1 storage i 1 klijent, yup
<vileni> sad bih morao naci alternativu
<vileni> jelly-home: koliko je 10g fc pcie kartica? :)
<jelly-home> vileni: 4g je jeftino jer su uglavnom svi presli na 8g
<vileni> pa dobro, ali to je 4g
<vileni> znaci ako imas ssd u jednom stroju, vec imas bottleneck
<jelly-home> mislis da Mmike imas storage i klijente moji mogu korisititi vise od 500MB/s?
<vileni> druga stvar, latencija kod rdma je smijesna
<jelly-home> vileni: ma imas bottleneck sa sugavim consumer PCIe, a ne sa IB ili FC...
<Mmike> jelly, pa ne bas, al do 300-500 bi islo
<vileni> pa svejedno, 900MB/s je izmjereno na takvim karticama
<jelly-home> opce nije bitno sto je izmjereno, nego sto je korisno a najjeftinije
<vileni> pa dobro, cijena kartica i kabela je na strani fc, brzina i rdma na strani infinibanda
<jelly-home> izmjerio sam i ja 700MB/s u teoretskim uvjetima sa bondanim 4G, pa kad stavis filesystem padne na pola
<jelly-home> doduse ima i jeftinijih kablova http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WL-GORE-IBN4000-15-4X-INFINIBAND-CABLE-ASSEMBLY-15M-/261192338221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd046cb2d
<vileni> ima i jeftinih 20G kartica :)
<BotaniCar> kak mogu sam birati kad ce mdadm izvrsiti check ? Opet mi se desilo da ga je okin'o u pol radnog vremena 
<ivoks> umoran sam prijatelji, umoran
<ivoks> x240 je katafakinstrofa
<ivoks> 2000 eura za kurac od laptopa
<ivoks> imas touchpad i trackpoint
<ivoks> ali ne smijes disejblati touchpad jer ti onda tipke ne rade (one su dio touchpada, nisu fizicke)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si s delom zadovoljan?
<ivoks> svaki dan sve bolje
<ivoks> fali mi trackpoint
<ivoks> zvuk sam vise manje popravio
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju je bolji od x240
<ivoks> gledam kolegu kraj sebe i ne vjerujem
<ivoks> moras imati eksterni mis, inace je neupotrebljiv
<ivoks> x240
<ivoks> ispravak
<ivoks> ako onemogucis trackpad u biosu, isti i dalje radi :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> da nisam na poslu, polizala bih tanjur
<jaizza> njami
<jaizza> sam rekla da jedva čekam godišnji?
<rut> jaizza koliko ti imas kila ?
<jelly> lol
<rut> nemoj kanal pojest
<jelly> i inace pitas svaku curu koliko ima kila, ili samo online?
<jaizza> rut: kakve veze ima kolko imam kila
<rut> jelly a sto tebe briga .. 
<jelly> rut: EXACTLY MY POINY
<rut> jaizza pa tako .. em lupas po pivama .. em cokolade jedes u tonama .. em tanjure lizes .. pa pitam 
<rut> i zaboli me k*** sto dusebriznici odmah uljecu da se to ne pita zene
<jaizza> rut: izrekao si tri neistine
<rut> jaizza onda primi moju ispriku !
<jaizza> rut: jel iskrena?
<rut> jaizza JE !
<jaizza> onda prihvaćam
<rut> kad si ti u pitanju
<rut> da mogu poslat cokoladu zicom poslao bi .. cisto radi reda 
<jaizza> neka. hvala
<jaizza> kao da jesi
<rut> idem radit dalje . squidclient me ceka 
<BotaniCar1> EXACTLY MY (little) PONY ! 
<rut> a nitko mi nece dati info koju trazim 
<rut> jaizza jel ti mozda radis sa squidom ? ;)
<Mmike> jaizza je bucmasta
<jaizza> squidom?
<Mmike> onak, tamanchich :)
<jaizza> Mmike: da ne žulja jel?
<rut> ko bomboncic . pa to je oK 
<rut> upravo tako . bolje da ljulja .. 
<Mmike> ma, nek zulja
<Mmike> nije to opce problem
<BotaniCar1> ono kad ti se 200MB downloada za ~5 sekundi \o/
<rut> meni je .. poderem koljena ;)
<jaizza> Mmike: gdje je problem?
<jelly> BotaniCar1: uteklo T
<BotaniCar1> jelly: nish ti ne vjerujem, subliminalno nas navodis na gledanje crtacha :)
<Mmike> jaizza, nemam pojma
<Mmike> jaizza, osjecas ga?
<jaizza> Mmike: ak ga ne osjećam, a jbga onda
<rut> :)))
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pozdrsav
<Mmike> jaizza, pa kaj pitas onda?
<SilverSpace> uh slova mi beze
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nešto je u zraku danas
<jaizza> Mmike: pa ako imamo isti probelm onda... 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: :) 
<Mmike> jaizza, kakav problem?
<SilverSpace> bas i ne vise je u vratu 
<Mmike> pitam, jel' ti osjecas neki problem da je negdje?
<SilverSpace> jebeni vrat me boli 
 * Mmike danas ide rolat
<Mmike> sise moraju ocvrsnut
 * SilverSpace ide odmorit 
<jaizza> Mmike: khm, kak točno rolaš?
<Mmike> uzmem rizlu, pvo
<Mmike> jaizza, kak ti obicno rolas?
<Mmike> skotrljas se niz breg? :D
<BotaniCar1> moguja mogu ja !!! :) Samo daj materijale , ja cem motam ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, ajmo rolat na bundek danas
<jaizza> Mmike: pa.. nisam primjetila utjecaj rolanja na grudi
<Mmike> ja cu prvo 2-3 kruga rolat rolama a onda mozemo rolat tvoju rolovinu
<Mmike> jaizza, ne cudi me, vi zene mislite da je dovoljno samo imat grudi
<Mmike> e, pa nije
 * Mmike svoje njeguje
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: aj ti naleti do mene da te napijem :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, nemrem prek tjedna, moram ujutro bit normalan a ak navecer pijem onda mi to tesko ide
<Mmike> petak mozda
<BotaniCar1> Zivio WebDAV ( kad radi) 
 * Mmike se sjeca kak je BotaniCar1a jednom napio casicicicom absinta :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: jos mi danas nema deteta, od sutra nadalje sam opet puritanac :) 
<BotaniCar1> Ne gazim se vise nikako .. jos od tvoje momacke :)
<BotaniCar1> Cek, mora da si me brutalno zapio kad se ja toga opche ne sjecam :) 
<jaizza> gle ga
<jaizza> a mene ne bi zvao
<jaizza> ni na čaj!
<Mmike> a popio si casicu toga
<Mmike> i fest se napio :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, fakat dvojim da cu moc :/ javim se, al' ... 
<jelly> a od 8 piva prije tog mu nije bilo nist
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: mora da sam se napio jace-neg-fest , kad se ne sjecam ni da sam ikad absint pio s tobom :) 
<Mmike> ti si pio
<Mmike> ja nisam
<Mmike> sjecas se
<Mmike> ona plavozelena tekucina
<Mmike> taman smo jazz i ja iz praga dosli 
<BotaniCar1> A zato se ne sjecam, to je pred ~7-8 godina bilo, ha ? :D
<BotaniCar1> Da, vratilo se sad da ste bili u Pragu , nista drugo :D
<Mmike> dada, ima tome
<Mmike> puno :)
<BotaniCar1> U stvari, mora da je i duze, pa u braku si vec stoljece i po :) Jel uspijevas sjetiti se godisnjice ? :) Ja bas i ne :) 
<weshmashian> ja se pred koju minutu sjetio da mi je sutra godisnjica mraka
 * BotaniCar1 panicno pregledava kalendar
<obruT> BotaniCar1: kasno je sad.... kasno za sve...
<BotaniCar1> Dovoljno cvijeca i cokolade ispravlja i vece greske :) 
<BotaniCar1> + koji bon za spa/masazu :) 
<weshmashian> kod mene to nije problem, zemsko je isto zaboravilo
<weshmashian> a tko sam ja da jos spocitavam svake godine tu jednu gresku... :)
<BotaniCar1> *jednu-jedinu 
<jaizza> čokolada i cvijeće?
<jaizza> aj dont tink so
<BotaniCar1> Zato tebe ne bi ni zenil, da se tebi covjek iskupi , mora nauciti pi na 45 decimala i recitirati ti to dok stoji na pimpeku i mashe .. ne znam cime 
 * Mmike fakat kuzi zakaj je bmarko imao tak tuzan pogled :D
<BotaniCar1> ^^ ni brkovi ne skrivaju izraz lica :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: s druge strane, da se meni čovjek zamjeri, mora biti poseban
<jaizza> Mmike: to smo već prošli: "ako je u tvojoj blizini imao tužan pogled...."
<Mmike> prosli prosli
<Mmike> s tim da on to, jadan, ojs uvijek prolazi
<Mmike> ubit ce me alergija :/
<Mmike> a nakon svakog sastanka imam 219832341 tabova otvorenih i uopce neznam kak da to izorganiziram
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: vise browsera , pa nek stoji :D
<jaizza> Mmike: samnom nema tužan pogled
<BotaniCar1> Ne vidi se, gleda u pod :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: ne preslikavaj sebe na mog muža
<BotaniCar1> jaizza: ne izgovaraj se kad nema smisla :) 
<jaizza> izgovaram? 
<BotaniCar1> Mnijem da da :) "ne projiciraj falus na platno" i te spike :) K'o da je nama bed kaj muz hoda iza tebe i gleda u pod :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: kaj sam rekla krivo? si vidio kad muža i mene kak hodamo? dakle, zaključak si mogao ozvesti samo iz vlastite situacije
<rut> jaizza ti muffina dozivljavas ? pa vidis da samo filozofira
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: no ne sudim ni ja tebe ;)
<jaizza> rut: ah lako se navučem
<rut> jaizza nedaj se .. filozof teski je to 
<jaizza> rut: ga dobro poznaš?
<rut> svim mastima premazan 
<jaizza> rut: oh, do tell
<rut> osobno ne .. al ima jedno 3-4 stranice diplomskog sto pisem samo za njega
<jaizza> rut: daj onda upute, čega se moram paziti?
<rut> sarma 
<jaizza> je čula sam da voli sarme
<jaizza> spominjal ih je par puta
<rut> eto na .. i onda pitam za kg a ti odmah na sarme ..
<jaizza> kad smo kod toga, BotaniCar isto priča o iću i piću
<rut> nije sarma nego je ssarm
<jaizza> rut: si njega pital za kile?
<rut> on o sexu raspravlja i tehnici . nisam bas primjetio pice i hranu 
<jaizza> mora da sam ga zamijenila s nekim
<jaizza> no dakle, moram se paziti Å¡arma
<rut> a kaj se ti jos ljutis za kile . pa jesam se isprical 
<jaizza> kaj radi s njim
<rut> kaj sad hoces vise ?
<jaizza> pak je oženjen čovjek
<rut> a ne ne . nebi on sarao okolo . nije on takav . sto se toga tice vjeran je !
<jaizza> je pa kaj onda da se čuvam šarma?
<jaizza> ak niš od toga
<SilverSpace> Kina je službeno zabranila uporabu Microsoftovog operativnog sustava Windows 8 na računalima vladinih agencija
<rut> pa mozda ima druge interese neke a ne samo sexualne 
<SilverSpace> skuzili da je to spijunsko smece
<jaizza> dakle, sex otpada, ostaje tehnika
<jaizza> ne znam kak me može tu iskoristiti
<rut> i $
<rut> a toga imas koliko sam imao cuti :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nema Å¡ale s Kinezima
<jaizza> rut: pak me neće ni na pifu zvati
<jaizza> rut: samo Mmike ovo Mmike ono
<jaizza> nije ti taj Å¡arm neko upozorenje
<jaizza> imaš kaj drugo?
<rut> nemam
<rut> bolje ga znas nego ja ..
<jaizza> na 3-4 stranice pišeš samo o BotaniCarovom šarmu???
<rut> nije bitno .. 
<rut> vidjet ces kad bude gotovo 
<jaizza> rut: budeš i mene ubacio negdje u rad?
<jaizza> ako da, opiši me kao bujnu dugonogu plavušu
<jaizza> s dugim trepavicama
<jaizza> toliko dugim da kad trepnem s okicama, nastane propuh
<rut> ma nisi ti zanimljiva
<jaizza> drats
 * BotaniCar1 zamislja bujne jacine noge :) 
<rut> nije ti mjesto tu ko ni meni pa zato 
<jaizza> BotaniCar1: nisu noge bujme
<jaizza> *bujne
<SilverSpace> odoh po mjesecnu dozu ljekova
 * jaizza prevrče s očima
<SilverSpace> moram kod doktorice
<jaizza> SilverSpace: primaš narudžbe?
<SilverSpace> kaj i tebi treba
<SilverSpace> ?
<jaizza> SilverSpace: pak sam zašla u godine
<jaizza> sad će sve više i više
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar1> zlcesti zlocesti  debian, sram ga bilo. jelly , zakaj Debian-exim nemre vidjeti /etc/shadow ?! :) 
<vileni> budz0r: jel vozite ove godine?
<BotaniCar1> _treba_mu_to_
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> BotaniCar1: jebo exim
<jelly> da prostis
 * jelly postfix ili nullmailer
<jelly> exim sam zamrzio kad sam im vidio build process
<jelly> (nema autotools, nema nista, sve custom Makefile ko da smo u 1995)
<BotaniCar1> jelly: koliko god mrzim mitigirati dobre savjete, ali .. tak mi se ne da migrirati cijelu skalameriju :) 
<BotaniCar1> E, moj bote, onda pati :) Znam :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: hrpa ljudi to koristi i navodno nije losh, ali moras nekog drugog pitat
<jelly> a ak oces, podnesem ti quote za migraciju skalamerije :-D
<BotaniCar1> :)))))))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar1> svaki put , cim se joinam na #exim, dodje mi da i quittam odma :) 
<BotaniCar1> Ne sjecam se kad sam iz prve dobio odgovor bas na pitanje koje sam postavio, uvijek prvo moraju poceti s "a koje su t boje bile cipele kad si deplojao"
<Mmike> ti si, BotaniCar1, jedini kog znam da exim koristi
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: sebi nisam, ali bome smo u debeloj manjini :) Sve legacy sustavi i ljencine :)
<jelly> imas #debian i #exim pa pitaj, kaj da ti velim
<rut> ili plati 50$ za support
<jelly> glede legacy sustava, danas smo dumali kak se veli update-initramfs na Debian 4.0
<ivoks> donirano
<BotaniCar1> Ma, ne moras nikaj, radje se primim debuggera i sam slozim neg da na #exim pitam, a na #debian mi je bedasto jer ima specijalizirani kanal :) 
<BotaniCar1> Bu0m ja to, samo sam morao malo rantati :)
<ivoks> zato sto je chrootan
<jelly> ivoks: ak imas doo, navodno zaposlenik koji zeli donirati moze dogovoriti da donacija ide iz bruto place, jesi cuo sta o tome?
<BotaniCar1> jelly: "kak se veli" ? Pa, isto kao i svugdje, ako imas instalirane initramfs-tools, ne ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: tad ih jos nije bilo...
<jelly> BotaniCar1: da, al na debian ima hrpa frikova koji to koriste
<ivoks> jelly: nisam doo
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> dao sam za hr
<ivoks> jos cu i za bosnu
<BotaniCar1> jelly: na ovo si mislio http://www.smartpixie.com/wiki/Tech/HowToRebuildInitrdImage.twiki.html ? 
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: bra'o
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar1> za doniranje
<jelly> BotaniCar1: da
<ivoks> pa s obzirom da sam u njemackoj, bas i ne mogu raditi na nasipima
<ivoks> pa mogu dat nesto pinke
<hbogner> vidis mogao bi prosetati do dunava, kazu da je u porastu
<ivoks> uostalom, to je moja zemlja
<hbogner> na srecu ovdje je sve suho
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: $ovi_moji su me samo blijedo gledali kad sam pitao hoce dat kaj sitno .. tak da , bra'o
<jelly> BotaniCar1: valjda su dali krupno
<BotaniCar1> Jesu, za sluzbene rucke
<BotaniCar1> ruckove ?
<BotaniCar1> rucavanja ?
<jelly> ruckice
<hbogner> obzderavanja?
<BotaniCar1> Objede ! 
<ivoks> sad cu zicat po canonicalu
<ivoks> da daju nesto pinke :)
<jelly> $firma je poslala nafilan kombi sa svacim, bar nesto
<jelly> i dva dana placeni dopust ko oce volontirat
<ivoks> http://www.hck.hr/upload_data/txt_editor/Prikupljanje%20fin.%20sredstava/Apeli/on-line%20donations.pdf
<SilverSpace> jebote kak sam skoro sad na biciklu zginuo 
<SilverSpace> za malo 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj sam sporo vozio 
<jelly> ivoks: hck.hr malo steka :-|
<SilverSpace> postavili su znak gdje prvo nije bio i gledajuci okolo skoro sam u znak pogodio 
<jelly> http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/21/5737914/ebay-will-ask-all-customers-to-change-passwords-after-massive-breach
<jelly> nadam se da ne koristite isti password na razlicitim servisima...
 * BotoMlat1 ne zna svoje passworde, falaBogu
<vileni> kod mene na poslu islo predlagali da se skupi, ja reko sorry, vec smo 2 puta skupljali dok ste se vi sjetili
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> skupi?
<vileni> pare
<Mmike> vileni, kad cemo jest?
<vileni> za poplavu i to
 * Mmike uplatio
<vileni> Mmike: pa nekidan sam te pitao sta ima za rucak pa nisi reagirao :)
<Mmike> i idem sad nosit beba paket
<Mmike> vileni, joj, ne lazi, to kad si pito si reko da neces jer da vec ides nekud :D
<Mmike> vileni, sutra je ramstek-day
<vileni> od cure ekipa zakljucila prije nove godine nekad, da umjesto za rodjendane stavljamo u fond
<vileni> sad smo povukli sve iz tog fonda, i jos smo skupili novu hrpu
<vileni> Mmike: u ponedjeljak sam pitao vec
<vileni> tj, opet
<vileni> :P
<vileni> vidis, ramstek mi je u dometu bicikla
<vileni> nish, opet mijenjati pass na ebayu
<hbogner> dobro je dobro je
<hbogner> ljudi pomazu
<hbogner> ekipa koaj crta karte se trudi isto
<vileni> hbogner: ja bi uvijek blizu tebe bio da je poplava
<hbogner> promet na serveru gdje drzimo satelitske snimke i podloge skocio sa nekoliko MB na nekoliko GB dnevno
<hbogner> ha ha ha vileni 
<Mmike> vileni, onda cca 13 i sitno sutra tamo di se jede :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa nazovi ili nesto
<vileni> ja sutra necu znati ni da je cetvrtak
<vileni> btw, ovo skroz ok stvar http://www.ebay.com/itm/390831904969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> gle :)
<Mmike> ak se sjetim, nazovem
<Mmike> nas 4-5 svaki cetvrtak jede tamo
<Mmike> to je tak, ne :D
<Mmike> bit cu ja sutra tu ujutru, pa se dogovornemo
<vileni> glavno da se jede
<vileni> danas je bio free lunch
<vileni> neznam cime sam zasluzio, ali ne pitam
<Mmike> super mi kak aplikacija za nesto ima sso od googleta koji ima sso od launchpada koji ima sso od ubuntu one
<Mmike> ili tako nekako :)
<Mmike> ugl, 505 redirektova
<jelly> dok radi...
<Mmike> zasto KDE weather 'deklet' vise ne pokazuje temperaturu, sotona ce ga znat
<jelly> koji je to?  defaultni weather forecast od kdea na debianu radi
<BotoMlat> 'el si mogu ja instalirat' desktop enviroment u cygwin ? Answer or i'll start test^Cgoogling!
<jelly> BotoMlat: a da radi podnosljivo brzo?
<Mmike> jelly, LCD Weather Station
<Mmike> jelly, koji ti koristis?
<Mmike> BotoMlat, mislim da nemres
<BotoMlat> jelly, ne nuzno :) Samo bi sad za 30 sekundi vidio na kaj taj vidzet uopce lici, pa da znam o cemu trolam 
<BotoMlat> *dReklet
<jelly> Mmike: prvi koji je bio u popisu
<Mmike> jelly, pa
<Mmike> koji je to? :)
<jelly> Mmike: pod Add Widgets imam "LCD Weather Station" i "Weather Forecast", ovaj drugi
<jelly> znači lagao sam, nije prvi ;-)
<BotoMlat> bas sam bedast , zaboravil sam da vec imam u trayu debiana virtzualajzanog
<BotoMlat> al' nemam kde :) 
<Mmike> sacemo to probat
<BotoMlat> s/kde/de/
<jelly> ovaj LCD kad ga dodam nađe Zagreb, ali ni meni ne radi nakon toga
<jelly> mozda da ga okrenem pod 90° kao onaj drugi bi radio
<Mmike> ovaj forecast mi samo sunce nacrta
<Mmike> ne napise temperaturu nit nist
<jelly> kak ne
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> moram kliknut na njega
<Mmike> meh 
<Mmike> i opet pise 28/18
<Mmike> kaj sad to znaci? :D
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/weather.png 
<jelly> 28 max 18 min
<Mmike> ok
<jelly> stvarno, nema trenutno stanje
<Mmike> prvo da nesto rijesimo
<Mmike> wot d fak s desktopom!? :D
<jelly> ali to mi iz nekog razloga nikad nije trebalo
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> zelim znati koja je SAD temperatura
<Mmike> ne kolka ce teorecki mozda bit najvisa
<Mmike> jos mozda to ujutro ima smisla
<Mmike> all' predvecer bas i ne
<jelly> pitam se kak to nisam do sad skuzio, mozda je u prosloj verziji bilo
<jelly> Mmike: a desktop je takav jer je monitor widescreen pa mi nema smisla ostavljati panele gore i dole
<Mmike> a oni konjici?
<jelly> kaj s njima
<jelly> ima tu jos zivotinja, ovca i golub i crvena lisica
<Mmike> svasta :)
<Mmike> i sad t ireci da kde nije jadan
<Mmike> ne postoji posteni weather applet
<jelly> Mmike: koju distru imash?  ovo je debian 7
<Mmike> kubuntu 14.04
<jelly> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?63331-Plasma-widgets-weather-applets je 13.10
<Mmike> ghm]
<Mmike> cemo probamo
<Mmike> idem rolat sad
<markosejic> d dan
<infy-_> hellou
<infy-_> nova tipkovnica
<infy-_> prva mehanička u 
<infy-_> životu US layout >_<
<jelly> US layout: jedini koji radi pouzdano za rdesktop, vnc, razne remote konzole u javi i activexima
<infy-_> mislim fizički je us layout, onaj čudni enter koji nije na L
<infy-_> i duga duga shift tipka
<SilverSpace> yah
<infy-_> super weird ali tipkovnica je awesome
<jelly> nema tipke sa > < ?
<BotoMlat> koliko pepela moze podnesti?
<infy-_> jelly: http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/keyboards/triggerz/
<infy-_> naravno da ima
<Vlado9A3CY> mrvice od sandwicha stanu izmedju tipki? :D
<infy-_> yes
<infy-_> Ali nikada u životu nisam jeo za računalom.
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: lol
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: stiglo mi ovo i radi http://is.gd/MRd8GP
<SilverSpace> moram samo skalu namjestiti 
<SilverSpace> za temperaturu lemilice
<jelly> infy-_: nema posebne tipke za < i > uz lijevi shift.
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj treba bit
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> (koju niko ziv valjda ne koristi pa je ni ne primijeti)
<jelly> a to je razlika izmedju tipkovnica sa 104 i 105 tipki :-)
<jelly> ili 101/102 prije nego su se pojavile Windows i Menu
<infy-_> aha jelly, ionako koristim altgr te zarez i točku za to
<Mmike> umro rolajuc'
<Mmike> um-ro
<Hrki> umro rolajuci :D
<Hrki> umrit cu i ja, http://www.jutarnji.hr/fbi-otvara-vrata-napusenim-hakerima---trebamo-najbolje--a-takvi-najcesce-puse-travu-/1193201/
<Hrki> ne kuzim, kako to da su napuseni hakeri najbolji, a govore da je trava zlo
<Hrki> kako to da najbolji i trava idu skupa
<Hrki> i kako to da napuseni haker moze biti bolji od nenapusenog, pa mozak nenapusenog bi trebao raditi bolje po svim istrazivanjima
<Mmike> Hrki, predlazem da zapalis i isprobnas :)
<Hrki> kod mene ne djeluje :)
<Hrki> evo sad cu si jednog staviti, ali onda mogu samo gledati TV :)
<Hrki> ali ima ljudi kojima je svejedno
<obruT> jel ima FBI kakav ured u HR ? :)
<Mmike> jelly, svi oni appleti su drek
<Mmike> mate/gnome2 je imao izvrstan applet. malen, jednostavan, funkcionalan
<matija> Mmike: !
<jelly-home> Hrki: nisu.  Ovi koji su napuseni bi bili jos bolji trijezni, kad bi im se dalo...
<Mmike> matija, reci, drug
<Mmike> Total space wasted:  1048480418242  -  976.5 GB
<Mmike> smanjio sam sa 2.5TB :)
<ivoks> google bolje pokriva poplavu nego li dzus
<ivoks> http://www.google.org/crisisresponse/2014-balkans-floods?hl=en
<ivoks> duzs
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t31.0-8/10295302_900542559972437_8914860517118007662_o.jpg
<ivoks> prva grupica ove godine :)
<matija1> Mmike: sutra rucak?
<Mmike> aber natuerlich
<Mmike>  ivoks kanonikalasi ili pravi turistsi?
<ivoks> turisti
<hbogner> ivoks, ovo na google se vidi samo na .hr .ba i .rs  domenama
<hbogner> ali da duzs je sranje
<hbogner> bolje gradjani pokrivaju informacijama nego vlasti
<hbogner> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/karamarko-odrzao-najkracu-presicu-od-pola-minute 
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> Naime, Karamarko je došao i otišao nakon svega pola minute jer novinari nisu imali pitanja za njega. 
<Mmike> hbogner, lol :)
<matija1> :D
<infy-_> lkn o/
<Mmike> "Ostojić je na konferenciji za novinare rekao da je odluku o proglašenju opasnosti od epidemije donio nakon sinoćnje odluke Vlade o proglašenju katastrofe za Vukovarsko-srijemsku županiju."
<Mmike> Katastrofa. Pa sta nije trebao prvo on donjet odluku? Sta je ceko?
<hbogner> da mu kazu sta da radi
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-22
<hbogner> sbb, kabelski tv i internet provide u srbiji, vec drugi dan blokira hrvatske i bosanske tv programe
<BotaniCar> hbogner: http://www.sbb.rs/Vesti/5633/+DANI+ZALOSTI.shtml , valjda se boje da cemo se veseliti njihovoj nesreci 
<Mmike> sto ste zaranili danas :)
<vileni> kako zaranili
<vileni> jos i kasnimo
<Mmike> vileni, e, podsjetnik: ramstek! :D
<Mmike> jos 2 sata i sitno do treninga u montekarlu
<vileni> trening?
<vileni> a, formula
<vileni> jos nisam kavu popio pa mi je mozak pomislio da je mozda nesto drugo moguce
<vileni> idem ap gasiti
<Mmike> active pulminator!
<vileni> a ne idem, ipak je ziv :)
<vileni> uploadao krivi npk na mikrotik
<vileni> valjda ga je discardao
<budz0r> jutro
<budz0r> bok vileni
<budz0r> vileni: vozi se i ove godine, samo ja ne vozim ove godine
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> budz0r, jel' mogu ja na tvoje mjestsu? D:
<vileni> budz0r: sta su te diskvalificirali? :)
<vileni> pokusavamo pogoditi koje sve firme voze
<vileni> Mmike: ti mozes doci navijati tamo :)
<Mmike> :P
<budz0r> Mmike: mozes svakako :D
<budz0r> vileni: ma ne, selimo se (firma) u drugu zgradu pa bas zapalo taj dan :D 
<BotaniCar> E'o, da svi linuxi ovako izgledaju, nitko ih ne bi ko^Cnitko ne bi koristio windowse ! :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/cde672d97750d9ed3fe11e601cc093ea.jpg
<vileni> ruzno?
<BotaniCar> Pda, kockasto i zastarjelo, to ekipa voli 
<vileni> ekipa voli ne uciti nove stvari
<vileni> problem je kad je bilo ruzno, tad su zadnji put naucili nesto
<BotaniCar> Ekipa je super, is all :) 
<obruT> ajme, tko je slagao ovaj centos da mi je znati
<obruT> u "basic server" instalaciju utrpa i openjdk 1.6 i openjdk 1.7 ... a bome i sambu i QT !?! u "basic *server*"
<rut> obrut pa nek se nade 
<vileni> obruT: jesi to minimal instalirao ili?
<obruT> odabrao network instalation pa "basic server"
<obruT> nekak sam se u basic server nadao eventualno ssh-u i apacheu.... a ne dvije verzije JDK-a i QT-u
<obruT> a recimo screen nije instalirao
<vileni> hm, ja instalirao minimal
<vileni> pa onda na to dodavao
<obruT> ma trebao sam i ja minimal
<vileni> doduse, kad instaliram sve sto mi treba, moguce da ima i vise nego basic server :)
<Mmike> vileni, sto tebe sili na 'to'?
<BotaniCar> obruT: dobijes dva JDK-a jer je ekipa mass-rantala da im njihov $precious_software ne radi s 1.7 .. 
<BotaniCar> sav tja linux ide smjerom microsofta , bloat boat
<obruT> vis, meni sve radi s 1.7 :)
<obruT> barem mislim da radi :)
<BotaniCar> Nemas dovoljno los softve, cudno ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyXPozLyxHc # mama , koliki je vodostaj ? 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Johnny Cash - Five Feet High and Risin' (1959), Views: 23795, Rating: 98.620692%
<vileni> Mmike: na sto
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> na centbloatos
<vileni> pa, centos sam uzeo zato jer mi nije bilo dovoljno komplicirano sloziti HPC 
<vileni> pa kao eto, ajmo uciti razlike izmedju debianoida i redhat klonova
<BotaniCar> Centos je druga najjednostavnija distra koju sam ikad probao, prva je Suse ( ubuntu je van konkurencije) :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba suzu instalirat' i onda probati nesto napraviti bez wizarda, to je cirkus :) 
<vileni> u isto vrijeme prvi put slagao infiniband, glusterfs, FEA programe
<vileni> pbs torque, maui i tako, jos neke sitnice :)
<Mmike> kaj, arch je prekomplikovan? :D
<vileni> arch je neozbiljan
 * vileni hides
<vileni> a druga stvar, znanstvenici vole redhat klonove
<vileni> pa sve upute za instaliranje njihovog softvera dolaze za doticne
<jaizza> neradnici
<vileni> jaizza: suti, vidis da o poslu pricamo :P
<BotaniCar> Ima itko nacina da iCal fajlu gurnem u Alfresco kalendar ? 
<BotaniCar> Ili da nedajBo(n)ze imam dvosmjerni sync alfresco<>outlook ? :D
<jaizza> vileni: ;-)
<Mmike> vileni, nije da vole, nego im je naturnuto
<BotaniCar> Kak im je naturnuto ? NASA zadnje superracunalo radila na susetu, tko ih je na to natjerao ? 
<vileni> LHC radi na scientific linux, tj mislim da su ga oni i napravili? :)
<vileni> a to isto sto i centos
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10247472_10152375887228784_6487574555276140780_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> "woman work all the time" << bollocks :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1.0-9/10346293_666474233422492_7923560852933914619_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> svako jutro jedno jaje organizmu snagu daje ...
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Jaca: nice is overrated
<BotaniCar> jaizza: you're so overwai^Coverrated
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> daj mi ti reci nešto lijepo
<BotaniCar> *sarma*
<jaizza> i onda me rut upozorava na BotaniCarev Å¡arm
<jaizza> pih
<BotaniCar> ne zna on o cem prica :) Sarma > Å¡arma
<SilverSpace> jaizza: hm ne smijem bit ce BotaniCar onda ljubomoran :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg2iL36QAvM
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Tenacious D - Deactivating a laser with my..., Views: 40821, Rating: 98.532114%
<jaizza> SilverSpace: aiiiiiiiii
 * jaizza tužna
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prvi trening Monako 
<SilverSpace> jaizza: ne biti tuzan :)
<jaizza> http://www.24sata.hr/politika/s-tim-se-raa-bandic-priznao-da-je-bescutni-manipulator-367622
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ljubi te sinak u desnu usnu resicu!
<BotaniCar> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/voditelj-sa-stojedinice-u-eteru-se-obracunao-s-vlasnikom-koji-je-pokusao-prekinuti-akciju-za-pomoc-u-poplavama/748860.aspx # ipak ima voditelja s mudima na 101ici
<SilverSpace> jaizza: banditos je zakon ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.avaz.ba/assets/image_cache/690/420/0/assets/uploads/galerije/normal/5248/blob%20(3).png
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/microsoft-u-obrani-nase-drzave-tvrtka-billa-gatesa-stiti-hrvatsku-od-terorista/1193254/
<Mmike> waat?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da ponovim kaj sam napisao na #linux.hr :  Neka neka, bolje ikakav standard ( nismo jedini u NATOu kojima MS to drzi) nego hrpica medjusobno neintegriranih opensos vendora
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti kad seres, seres fakat sa stilom :)
 * BotaniCar flexes
<Mmike> bujemo to uz ono pivce
<Mmike> aha, bujemo drek
<Mmike> dosla zena, doslo dete?
<BotaniCar> Da da , moremo pit i sve, ali nemremo galamit' :( 
<SilverSpace> galamite u parku :)
<BotaniCar> Nije mi to to :( Onda nemam moralno pravo pogodit' kamenom susede kaj me vodom zaliju , doma to napravim bez beda :)
<Mmike> mozemo SilverSpaceu pod prozor? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> !! Mozda ce nas gadjati ispravnom elektronikom ! 
<SilverSpace> malo je tog kod mene ispravni jer kaj dode u moje ruke brzo se pokvari 
<BotaniCar> Gadjaj nas lemilicama, znamo da rade :)
<Mmike> elektrolitima nas gadjaj!
<SilverSpace> jel to elektronika ili zene sve jedno je
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: jel citas ti diskretne znake koje ti silver daje ? :) Mala, ce te primim, ce te potrgam :D
<SilverSpace> vas dvojicu jedino mesina sa rostilja ne bi smetala :)
 * BotaniCar ima u subotu rostilj kod kuma :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam netjaka u vrticu ostsvio i otiso na voznju biciklom 
<SilverSpace> mislim da ce mi to sad biti praksa
<SilverSpace> bas mi je sad dobro
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/10273656_655032781219155_5922638649165328142_n.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne kužim
<jaizza> BotaniCar: znaš da se muškarci i žene ne kuže, daj mi pojasni kakve mi to subtitlove SilverSpace šalje*
<jaizza> ?
<BotaniCar> Jesam, u jednoj recenici, mogu samo zakomplicirati u nastavku , bolje da ne idem dalje ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: jel to ljubomora progovara?
<BotaniCar> Altruizam ! Znam da si sama to nikad ne bi ispravno prevela ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ne ne
<jaizza> BotaniCar: nekak si mislim da me želiš odmaknuti od SilverSpacea
<BotaniCar> Objasni se ! :) Je da volim bradate decke, ali mmike ipak ima bolje cice 
<Mmike> ?
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> kaj ste vi ponoreli? :)
<BotaniCar> Samo ja, jaca rola 
<BotaniCar> *trola
<SilverSpace> fijuuu
<jaizza> Mmike: prihvati, nemoj mu razbijat iluzije
<infy-_> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> picku mater i terminilogijama
<Mmike> floating ip i public ip i management ip i drkamsisu ip i sve ip
<jelly> floating je vjerojatno bolji opis od virtual
<Mmike> now, when you put it that way....
<Mmike> heh! :)
<BotaniCar> kaj nije floating almost like private ? 
<Mmike> ne, floating je public
<rut> jaizza nisi gladna ?
<BotaniCar> *neutron controler* , o epic im mamicu zaljuljam , tko ih imenovo :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je bilo?
<rut> toliko o prozorima .. http://s7.postimg.org/r0siqk6zf/IMAG0072.jpg  .. a krivac obicna serijska veza sa cisca preko usb2serial na prozore 8.1
<BotaniCar> I ja krivim Kisko 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nis :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kak se ovaj razletio?
<Mmike> terminologija, terminologija
<Mmike> fali nomenclator :)
<jaizza> rut: ja sam uvijek gladna
<jaizza> rut: zakaj?
<Mmike> aj na ramstek!
<rut> tako .. pitam .. 
<vileni> Mmike: javi kad krenes :)
<Mmike> vileni, za jedno sat
<Mmike> 12:50 dolazi kolega po mene
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> kum :)
<Mmike> u 13:10 smo tamo
<jaizza> rut: si znatiželjan kak zgledam?
 * Mmike je isto znatizeljan
<jaizza> Mmike: :-) kaj tebe pak zanima?
<BotaniCar> Mene zanima zakaj nemam nikaj blizu firme da narucim ramstek :( 
<rut> jaizza .. zasto bi bio ?? napisala jucer . plavusa . dugih nogu .. trepavica .. i veceg dekoltea 
<jaizza> rut: rekla sam da me tak opišeš
<rut> jaizza meni dovoljan taj opis 
<BotaniCar> mislim ipak da je napisala da ima bujne noge ! 
<rut> jaizza daj fesj 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VznAYy5yL2A
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Slayer - War Ensemble (Ukulele cover w/ solos), Views: 1085503, Rating: 99.508628%
<rut> vidi tete sharon u 24sata .. 56g al izgleda .. MILF
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> rut daj pokaži malo truda pa me nađi na fejsu
<jaizza> imaš sve relevantne podatke ;-)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: pusti ti moje noge na miru
<rut> relevantne ? nemam nist ... 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: necem te dirat' , ap da moram bezat' od Brke :) 
<BotaniCar> Sve sam skuzio iz mesarove izjave onomad :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: :-D
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kad mesar nešto kaže...
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ako se mesar nekog boji, ne trebas nish dalje pitati :) 
<rut> jaizza daj neki tip
<jaizza> rut jaizza
<jaizza> :-D
<rut> ma gledao vec to .. 0 . nista ..
<jaizza> kak ništa
<rut> nema slike .. nema niceg
<jaizza> rut eto ti slika https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/11402_10200164682292149_2126642651_n.jpg
<rut> jel zajebancija neka .. ?
<rut> necu otvarat 
<jaizza> rut moja profilna slika
<rut> hahaha :)
<rut> mene nasla .. jeli .. 
<rut> nema takve profilne .. nema ni jaizze sa takvom profilnom ..
<BotaniCar> jaizza: kaj nije na profilki neki sarkasticni muskarac ? 
<BotaniCar> FEJK PROFIL ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj da si zemem na fejsu ovog ruta nesposobnog da me ugleda na istom?
<jaizza> BotaniCar: kaj ti misliš?
<rut> necemo se vrijedat sad !
<BotaniCar> jaizza: uzmi, lako ga skartiras kasnije :) 
<jaizza> rut: ha kaj da ti velim, nick/ime mi je jaizza i ovo mi je profilna slika
<jaizza> rut: znam da je ovo irc i da misliš da ti muljam, ali nije tak
<Mmike> jaizza, de se ne glupiraj i daj covjeku sliku
<BotaniCar> kak ja sve iz prve nadjem https://hr-hr.facebook.com/ja.jaizza.1 ? 
<Mmike> nemoj da iskopam iz svoje arhive tvojih slika :)
<rut> Mmike nisam ja trazio slike !
<Mmike> rut, sta, ona se opet sama nudi? :)
<rut> pitaj je :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da je jaizza smrsala do neprepoznatljivosti i sad se libi sramotiti  slikama, takva :)
<jaizza> Mmike: lol ne bojim se
<Mmike> jaizza, mozda bi trebala
<Mmike> muahahahaha :D
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj, igrao si se sa fotošopom?
<rut> jaizza nemoj sad skretat na fotosop nego daj fejs .. 
<jaizza> rut: pa ti je BotaniCar dao! pobogu
<rut> moze i pvt :)
<rut> nije ..
<BotaniCar> err, jesam
<rut> ako i jesi ne sjecam se 
<rut> al sjecam se da sam ga trazio seficu al to neda !
<BotaniCar> (12:20:12) BotaniCar: kak ja sve iz prve nadjem https://hr-hr.facebook.com/ja.jaizza.1 ? 
<jaizza> joj LOL
<rut> nemam ja te logove 
<BotaniCar> Seficu isto nisi znao sam naci, a ja sam pizdek i ne spoonfeedam ! :) 
<rut> sto ce mi 
<BotaniCar> kakav log, sad sam to na kanalu linkao , nema 4 minute :) 
<jaizza> rut: ne trebaju ti logovi, sve ti je na monitoru
<jaizza> :D
<rut> cek da se logiram :)
<jaizza> :D
<BotaniCar> Fajer napise da ga muci NFSv4 , ja procitam da ga muci NSFW i cekam neku sliku .. 
<rut> jaizza .. imas msg
<BotaniCar> Mislite da bi se Cinemax ekipa ljutila da na njihovom FB profilu trazim link na torrent za novog xmana ? 
<BotaniCar> Ono, ionak bum zaspal na pol filma, cemu ici u kino
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> Bok
<markosejic> ja planiram jednom otici u kino
<markosejic> najblizi mi je cinestar u branimirovoj
<BotaniCar> Od kad ne pijem po vani, nemrem se sjetiti jednog razloga da odem u kino :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: 4D pornić
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima i takvih projekcija u ovim 3+D kinima kod nas ? 
<BotaniCar> Sad si me spuntala
<Mmike> vileni, mi krecemo
<vileni> Mmike: evo i ja cu
<markosejic> mmike pozz
<markosejic> vileni pozz
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ;-)
<SilverSpace> ljepo vani
<SilverSpace> Mmike: drugi trening
<rut> eto ga .. kolekcija czech streets 1-62 skinuta :))))))))))
<obruT> rut: nemoj presusit samo :P
<rut> oburt ... nebi trebao .. ako pogledam 2 dnevno to je oK .  mjesec dana 
<rut> imam stiva
<rut> hmmm al sad vidim da mi fali 10-ak djelova da bude up to date :)
<obruT> kad planiras u cesku ? :)
<obruT> il ces pricekat ljeto ? :)
<rut> ni jedno ni drugo pa zato kolekcija :)
<BotaniCar1> ja bi doma :( 
<BotaniCar1> https://www.google.hr/search?q=bmw+kamatarka
<obruT> staces doma
<obruT> samo ce te zena i dijete tlacit
<BotaniCar1> Nece nece, tek navece dolaze doma :) 
<BotaniCar1> Doduse, kad se sjetim da sam predstavnik stanara i da moram po dolasku doma susjedu uvjerit' da je deratizacija obavezna stvar ( a da ju ne izlupam novinama k'o pseto) , malo mi se manje ide :) 
<BotaniCar1> Juce majstori dodju, posto su se prethodno najavili, ja ih pustim, suseda izleti i pocne ih terati van jer "je to sve pranje novca" :) 
<jelly> isprintaj zakone pa nek cita?
<BotaniCar1> Sad sam lijepo isprintao zakon i nagurat cu joj ga u usta 
<BotaniCar1> Decke sam odgodio za sutra
<jelly> valjda je bolje imati epidemiju
<obruT> jel susjeda zgodna ?
<BotaniCar1> Veli koka "pa ja valjda znam, radim u prehrambenoj industriji" :) Korelacije s poznavanjem zakona i odrzavanjem higijenskih standarda u javnim dijelovima objekta - nula 
<BotaniCar1> Stara, neizjebana ( da mi oprostite) i dijagnosticirano sizofrenicna :) 
<BotaniCar1> Tak da ..
<obruT> jel ju mozes pomladit ? ne. jel mozes izlijecit sizofreniju ? ne. dakle...
<BotaniCar1> Nda, uz to voli zvuk svog glasa, i galamiti :) U iskusenju sam da joj pozvonim s kriglom/kantom hladne vode, ako "pocne ostro" :) 
<BotaniCar1> Brijem da joj ne mogu izlijeciti sizofreniju, ali da b ju mogao "nagovoriti" da vanjske simptome drzi za sebe :) 
<BotaniCar1> Bum poslal suprugu da ju istuce :) 
<jelly> pitam se sto onda rade s pacovima "u prehrambenoj industriji"
<BotaniCar1> Nda, znajuci da koka dela u Krashu na traci .. nekak mi se ne jede slatko :) 
<BotaniCar1> Iako, kriza je, mozda ih nose doma, nisu vise dobra vremena pa da "obogacuju" cokoladu :D
<jelly> bajadera: now packaged by crazy
<BotaniCar1> *giggle*
<infy-_> http://www.carnet.hr/upload/javniweb/images/static3/88878/Image/CARNet_Mrezna_Infrastruktura_20140519.png
<infy-_> split na 10gbps!!! wohooo
<jaizza> kako vrijeme leti kad se čovjek zabavlja
<ivoks> bonusi! :)
<ivoks> i love this company :)
<ivoks> kada te herc copi...
<ivoks> holi manoli... :)
<jelly> bonusi su super dok ne pogledas koliko uzme drzava
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> ma uz ovakav bonus, eto im na pola
<jelly> ivoks: nije purger sa 18% prireza? :-)
<ivoks> drzava meni uzima 40%
<jelly> ak zivis u podrucju posebne drzavne skrbi sa 0% prireza, da
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ljude koji idu preko windoza na internet i jos ka koriste za bankarstvo i odtale financijske tansakcije
<ivoks> pa jesam rekao pola
<jelly> SilverSpace: neki put nemaju izbora
<jelly> neki ne znaju da ima izbora
<SilverSpace> bokte svi koje sam sad pregledao imaju hrpu nametnika
<SilverSpace> jelly: je istina ali ono nije normalno 
<SilverSpace> kako se usude koristiti bankarstvo na ovome 
<jelly> to je cijena monokulture
<jelly> da svi imaju ubuntu, bio bi isti kufer na ubuntututu
<SilverSpace> jelly: da vjerovatno 
<jelly> ovako ubuntu ima 1% desktopa pa se ne isplati razvijati malware
<Mmike> ivoks, ja ne kuzim zasto ti ne otrvoris d.o.o.
<SilverSpace> frendu kazem fino ne u firmi koristiti internet za didemide ako ga koristis za posao 
<Mmike> pa placas poreza, jebote kol'ko placas poreza
<SilverSpace> ali lik ne slusa 
<vileni> uf
<Mmike> vileni, jel' se podrigujes? :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa nakon kartinga nije mi bas svejedno :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ti si pedalirao tu do spanskog?
<vileni> ma ne
<vileni> do faksa
<vileni> a onda me vozili tamo
<Mmike> i
<vileni> iako, da sam isao do spanskog direkt, cekao bi ih jos 15min
<Mmike> koje vrijeme?
<Mmike> lol :)
<vileni> prvo 44, dobio neki usrani kart, ostatak ekipe 42.5 - 43.5
<jelly> Mmike: pazi, nije meni problem dati 58% drzavi, samo bi volio da ne baca novce na kamate...
<vileni> a drugo sam imao super kart, i super borbu sa kolegicom
<vileni> i lik nije upalio mjerenje :D
<vileni> tako da, 44
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> htio sam doc
<Mmike> al' me zena izokrenula
<Mmike> i jbg
<vileni> bit ce prilika :)
<vileni> samo ono, svaki put ja moram juriti sa ramsteka, to nije dobro
<SilverSpace> pih borba sa kolegicom 
<vileni> ona nakon 7 godina utrka moze protiv bilokoga sa faksa :)
<vileni> recimo Mmike bi sigurno izgubio protiv nje ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: to sigurno kad ima sigurno 5okg vise :)
<vileni> prvu godinu smo ju ucili voziti, ostale smo ju oslobadjali strahova od voznje :)
<vileni> ja imam jedno 40kg vise od nje :D
<SilverSpace> onda sam reko jos premalo :)
<vileni> ja necu nista reci, htio bih na jos ramsteka ici
<vileni> vrijeme za doma
<BotoMlat> https://i.imgur.com/NTExBJJ.jpg # strong password policy
<jelly> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 28.9°C (5:54 PM CEST on May 22, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 50%. Dew Point: 18.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly> tzdata (2014c-0squeeze1) oldstable; urgency=low [...] - Timezone change for Crimea.
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoy
<jelly> ha, debian kernel upgrade mi je digao fb konzolu na serveru
<jelly> i podrsku za opengl! [    4.444833] [drm] radeon: 32M of VRAM memory ready
<markosejic> d vecer
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/o-ovome-statusu-svi-pricaju--srbija--bosna-i-hrvatska-nas-siluju-20-godina--trenutak-je-da-prestanemo-biti-roblje-sacice-govana-/1193424/
<Mmike> aha: /storage/_mario/Desktop/OldDesktop/_old/Desktop/Desktop
<Mmike> jel' imate vi ovakve direktorije, a? :)
<infy-_> o/
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> Mmike: i backup iste sd kartice na 7 mjesta, osim bas one slike koja mi treba
<ivoks> http://gigaom.com/2014/05/22/when-will-it-end-hp-to-cut-up-to-16k-more-jobs/
<Mmike> DUZS - vodeća organizacija zaštite i spašavanja ljudi, dobara i okoliša u Republici Hrvatskoj, primjerena potrebama suvremenog društva. 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> duzs - you failed
<ivoks> 10ak firmi je skupilo 10 od 27 doniranih milijuna
<ivoks> od tih 10ak, 4 su banke
<ivoks> samo je jedna drzavna firma
<ivoks> (medju tih prvih 10)
<ivoks> banke su dakle najvise
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/pocele-isplate-povrata-poreza-za-2013
<ivoks> kak su novinari mutavi
<ivoks> Jeste li među sretnicima koji će dobiti dio od 1,1 milijarde kuna?
<ivoks> to znaci da su zaradili manje nego godinu prije, glupi konji
<ivoks> sigurno nisu zbog toga sretnici
<ivoks> ha...
<ivoks> totalni fijasko eurkoskeptika na eu ziborima u nizozemskoj
<ivoks> fijasko konzervativaca u VB-u
<jelly-home> VB-u?
<ivoks> cini se da je ukip dobio puno
<ivoks> velika britanija
<jelly-home> VB-i valjda
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> gramatika
<ivoks> u SAD-u, u VB-u...
<jelly-home> aha, ti citas vebe?
<ivoks> pa da, u vebeu
<ivoks> nisam bio u VB-i ili u SAD-a
<ivoks> vec u VB-u i SAD-u
<ivoks> milanovic je iz SDP-a
<ivoks> nije iz SDP-e
<ivoks> itd :)
<ivoks> ne znam kako bi deklinirao HVIDRA
<ivoks> iz HVIDRA-e?
<ivoks> HVIDRE?
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly-home> znam kako bi citao, a kako bi pisao...
<ivoks> pa... pogledajmo sto oni kazu
<ivoks> http://www.hvidra.hr/
<ivoks> Himna HVIDRA-e
<Mmike> i himnu imaju
<ivoks> o joj
<jelly-home> pa nek imaju ak ih veseli
<jelly-home> doduse tam pise HVIDR-a
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-23
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> jelly, 36 MB/sec u pisanju kroz USB2.0 na SATA disk
<Mmike> (neki WD 200 GB)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/oleg-mastruko-katastrofa-odgovora-na-katastrofu/749044.aspx
<Mmike> lik je izvrstan
<Mmike> cim ne pise o operacijskim sustavima, windowsima, mircosoftu, 'igricama' i inome, lik je fakat izvrstan
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<infy-_> o/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> de si je jaizza 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> ah na poslu
<jaizza> ti?
<SilverSpace> doma ne 
<jaizza> hm
<jaizza> jesi doma ili ne?
<SilverSpace> da :) doma
<jaizza> SilverSpace: s čim se zabavljaš ti u životu osim nećakom?
<jelly-home> Mmike: 36MB = 288Mbps od onih 480Mbps bruto
<SilverSpace> trenutno nicim u mirovini sam 
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jelly, 20MB/sec sam inace znao dobijati, cudi me da je ovolko proslo
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kaj si delal prije mirovine?
<jelly-home> throttla me storage, mamicu mu
<jelly-home> da mi 170MB/s prvih 30 sekundi pa onda dropa na 10MB/s
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> danas ce opet bit vruce
<Mmike> milina za alergiju
<SilverSpace> jaizza: svasta, jedno vrijeme ini i sdk danasnja fina
 * Mmike kise od pol 7 :(
<jaizza> SilverSpace: znam ja kaj je sdk
<jaizza> plaćala sam ja račune tam za profu :-)
<Mmike> savez dokonihi klatnicara
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i moja stara isto jutros umire od kihanja
<Mmike> ja od ponedjeljka
<Mmike> jucer je bio ok dan
<SilverSpace> jos je i prehladu pokupila od netjak 
<Mmike> (to zbog ramsteka) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos ako ga nisi sam platio onda te potpuno razumijem :)
<Mmike> ma platio
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> bivsi kolega je platio jer sam ja platio zadnji put
<Mmike> tak veli
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Well filled disks:
<Mmike> /dev/sda1             1.8T  1.8T   37M 100% /mnt/sda1
<Mmike> /dev/sdf1             1.8T  1.8T   22M 100% /mnt/sdf1
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2Zx7Xz6u8M
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Raikkonen saved by Nigel Hope, Views: 187534, Rating: 97.757006%
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 24.9°C (9:36 AM CEST on May 23, 2014). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 62%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 29.92 in 1013 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> ... vec je vruce
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vec je PRE fakin vruce
<Mmike> ok, serem, sad je ok ;)
<jelly-home> u frizideru +8.9°C
<jelly-home> mmm, fsck nakon 2 godine
<Mmike> kak se u unityju odlogiram bez misa?
<SilverSpace> dodas paket i imas u dasu onda
<hrvojem> Mmike: probaj ctrl+alt+del 
<hrvojem> mislim da ti ponudi onaj izbornik onda
<Mmike> hbogner, jup, to je to
<Mmike> thnx
<SilverSpace> ili http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/add-shutdown-restart-power-commands-unity-dash
<hrvojem> Mmike: jos da sam hbogner :P
<SilverSpace> tab :)
<SilverSpace> fakat ovaj arc na rpi radi super
<SilverSpace> xbmc na arch rpi radi bolje nego na playeru android dvojezgrenom
<jaizza> zijevam ko kokrodil
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> krokodilka
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: koliko tvoj rpi ima rama?
<SilverSpace> 512
<hrvojem> ah
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kokrodilka
<jaizza> ajme nemrem prestat
<SilverSpace> nisi se naspavala
<SilverSpace> burna noc
<Mmike> hrvojem, loooooool :)
<SilverSpace> i to mi rpi radi na 500Mhz
<hrvojem> imam onaj stariji sa 256MB, pa se malo nekad vuce
<SilverSpace> da puno ram znaci 
<SilverSpace> i brzina sd kartice
<jaizza> SilverSpace: me špijuniraš?
<SilverSpace> ja ne :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: tko onda?
<jaizza> priznaj!
<SilverSpace> priznajem
<jaizza> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10274169_10152031870220836_1812302665553509193_n.jpg
<jaizza> SilverSpace: nemoj nikad priznat!
<SilverSpace> ma ja sve priznajem 
<SilverSpace> kad kliknem na bilo koji FB link sve mi u chrome popizdi 
<SilverSpace> zastopa i kaj aj aznam 
<SilverSpace> spijunsko smece se valjda zablesira i cudi se kaj ja nisam na FB
<SilverSpace> pa ne zna kaj bi 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kak to da me rut tražio FB link, a ti nisi još??
<SilverSpace> fb nemam i nikad ga necu ni imati 
<SilverSpace> niti sam ga imao 
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> jel ovo zadnje išlo mmiketa?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: skuzio sam to odmah koje je smece taj fb kad sm prijateljima slagao prijave
<SilverSpace> i reko nikad to nece kod mene
<SilverSpace> jaizza: kaj imas fb :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vileni je kriv!
<SilverSpace> ah taj svileni je za sve kriv :)
<jaizza> SilverSpace: reci mu!
<SilverSpace> jadan 
<vileni> what
<vileni> sta sad
<jaizza> :-D
<vileni> aha, moguce, iako se ne sjecam
<jaizza> nemreš više čovjeka ni ogovarat u miru
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<SilverSpace> oj Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<Vlado9A3CY> buhtla sa sirom... eto sto ima ;)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: joooj
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> malo odmaram stare kosti do 11h ...
<SilverSpace> ja pokusavam ne zderati ovih dana :)
<Vlado9A3CY> na hranu ces zaboraviti ako si instaliras gnome3 :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: na kraju cu timer rijesiti na jedan jednostavni nacin
<Vlado9A3CY> pa zar nisi rekao da ti je stigao pravi tajmer?
<SilverSpace> 30min stubisnom sklopkom 
<Mmike> vileni, kartinzi se cuju k'o veliki :D
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: zao mi ga za ovo iskoristiti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hoces da ti ja poklonim svoj tajmer s atmelom? :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne
<SilverSpace> sklopka je u dolasku 
<Vlado9A3CY> samo si ga moras sklepati u neku kutijicu :)
<SilverSpace> i sve je vec pripremčljeno 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro wesh
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: za ovo jos bi trebao releje i svasta nesto za ovu stubisnu sklopku nista 
<Vlado9A3CY> na plocici mog timera je relej vec ugradjen...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: http://www.schrack.hr/trgovina/serijski-ugradni-uredaji/stubisni-automati/stubisni-automat-timon-0-5-30min-16a-bz327210-a.html
<Vlado9A3CY> zajedno s RC clanom za prekidanje strujnog kruga 220VAC
<vileni> Mmike: sutra je utrka, vjerojatno treniraju
<vileni> ali ozbiljna utrka, ne ova nasa :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, ma budes ti to vec nekako slozio, ne sumnjam :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: da i na ovom mojem timeru je vec ali mi ga nekako steta za ovo kaj meni treba
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> evo mi je sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, vidimo se kasnije... idem vidjeti van kakvo je vrijeme :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ubuntu and peace with you all :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: uskoro ce i tvoje lampe bit slozene
<SilverSpace> moram jos napisati program za paljenje rgb ledica
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> i par rupa zbusiti na hrastu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam si pred desetak dana slozio lampu s ledicama za iznad tipkovnice... s tri bijele i tri zelene ledice, u reflektoru od halogene zarulje... bas dobro svijetli ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, moram ici... see you later
<SilverSpace> hajd 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni, budem se proseto, ak ne umrem od alergije
<Mmike> da vidim cim se jurcaju
<Mmike> jer fakat zuje jako
<vileni> Mmike: navodno ovi 125ccm idu do 140km/h na ravnici tamo pokraj tribina
<Mmike> je-bo-te
<Mmike> kuzis
<Mmike> kad se guma zagrije
<Mmike> i kad uletis u zavoj
<Mmike> pa to se trebas moc drzat
<SilverSpace> moje svijetlo za tipkovnicu https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1644.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> ne gledati prasinu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> Mmike: o da :) s tim da ti pravi i koce, znas kolika je razlika izmedju sporih i sodija, jos dvostruko je do ovih pravih
<Mmike> mogu mislit :)
<vileni> ali toliko juriti dok ti je dupe 5cm od asfalta, a izletne zone su par metara
<vileni> a nemas nista osim kacige
<jelly> znaci treba kevlar za dupe
<SilverSpace> dupli 
<vileni> malo ce ti to znaciti kad poletis :)
<obruT> kakva utrka ?
<obruT> motori ?
<obruT> ili karting ? :)
<vileni> karting
<vileni> nemas gdje motore ni voziti tu u okolici
<vileni> pola sezone se vozi na grobniku, ostatak na 2-3 gradske utrke
<jaizza> zijev
<pkiller> kako da exportam iz inkscapea, u pdf?
<obruT> "save as" ?
<obruT> meni nudi pdf
<pkiller> hm... si probao kad eksportirat nešto? ne sjebe ti file?
<pkiller> meni izađe drugačiji nego kad je svg...
<rut> kome je dosadno ?
<rut> ili se spava 
<rut> hmm .. czech streets .. nece biti za 31 kako sam prvotno racunao
<jaizza> http://twentytwowords.com/if-gay-guys-talked-to-straight-guys-like-straight-guys-talk-to-gay-guys/
<rut> ovdje tisina opet
<jaizza> rut fali ti nemir?
<rut> fali mi sex
<rut> -a
<jaizza> kaj nisi rekal da ti to svaki dan upražnjavaš?
<rut> malo mi 
<obruT> pogledaj si epizodu czech streets :)
<rut> obrut svakako ! tamo oko 17h 
<obruT> pa se poseksaj s desankom ko i obicno :)
<rut> stao sam na broju 8
<jaizza> kaj Mmike opet dila?
<rut> ?
<rut> lako vama sto imate zene .. kad hocete dobijete 
<rut> :P
<obruT> mos mislit kak nam je lako... moramo se s njima sexat, a nije to lako
<jaizza> obruT: baš mi te je žao
<obruT> :)
<rut> a daaaaa .. zaboravio sam kako je to :P
<rut> zato je najbolje biti freelancer 
<jaizza> što me podsjetilo na onu priču kad se žena gleda u ogledalo
<jaizza> i ogledava se i pregledava, s prednje strane, sa stražnje strane... i onda se okrene mužu i kaže: "i ne zaslužuješ bolje"
<rut> hahaha
<rut> bolje reci obrnuto 
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/10407919_399095376895784_9209067122059333925_n.jpg
<jaizza> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10363778_399095536895768_3379016058732318836_n.jpg
<Mmike> jaizza, dilam suzne oke i nos
<Mmike> oces malo?
<Mmike> zabava zagarantirana
<jaizza> Mmike: nemreš me zarazit ni da 'oćeš
<weshmashian> proper response: challenge accepted!
<Mmike> zarazim te alergijom
<Mmike> mozda predje s mene na tebe :D
<jelly> veli spam, "Hay fever sufferers should wash hair at night to remove any pollen and keep away from bed."
<rut> vikenddddddddddddddddddd
<obruT> vikend da... znaci opet se necu nis naspavat
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: William Shatner – Common People, Secret Machines – Nowhere Again, Supertramp – If Everyone Was Listening, The Wailin' Jennys – Long Time Traveller, Willie & Lobo – Salome
<api984> vikenddd
<jelly> weak end?
<jelly> dd if=/dev/zero of=/news1/zero ... pretakanje iz supljeg u prazno
<SilverSpace> Time delay T. 0.1s. to 10hr
<infy-_> io/
<infy-_> o/
<SilverSpace> yo
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1658.resized.JPG
<Mmike> ext4lazyinit
<Mmike> wtf?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-24
<Mmike> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2336322/Europe-floods-British-couple-flee-wrecked-Austrian-home.html
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> i prosle je godine bilo gadno
<Mmike> http://www.raidtips.com/raid5-ure.aspx
<SilverSpace> dan
<infy-_> dd
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za 10 minuta kvalifikacije
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
<datase> tonil: Title: Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch, Views: 99329455, Rating: 96.929846%
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> racuni i posta nakon 3 tjedna izbivanja... uzas
<ivoks> danas u avionu iz minhena...
<ivoks> skroz zgodna cura
<ivoks> sletimo u zagreb, a na parkingu ju doceka jos zgodnija frendica
<ivoks> al, ni 5 ni 6, jedna drugoj jezik uvalile
<tonil> haha
<tonil> da mi je to bilo vidit
<tonil> :3
 * tonil je uvijek sanja o trojcu sa lezbama
<ivoks> fakat su bile zgodne cure
<ivoks> jedino je bio bed kaj su pricale njemacki :)
<ivoks> prvo su se malo ustrcavale, al ono, vidlo se na njima da su zaljubljene
<ivoks> onda se vise nisu mogle kontrolirati :)
<ivoks> idem... poz
<Vlado9A3CY> bon zur
<infy-_> o/ svima
<oki> dobri dan svima
<oki> ponovni problem sa wordpressom instalirao novu verziju i sada mi nedopušta da ponovno uplodam nove theme i pluginove
<infy-_> chmod
<ivoks> ll
<oki> ivoks:
<ivoks> oki: 
<oki> ivoks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7510801/
<ivoks> oki: http://www.google.com
<ivoks> ili jos bolje
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7510800/
<ivoks> svasta zanimljivoga ima na paste.ubuntu.com
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dete, starci, rucak, sranja, i nisam gledo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, skuzio sam onda da sutra idem na selo i da cu gledat kokosi kak se utrkuju oko kokosinjca
<ivoks> o Mmike 
<ivoks> pa kak si kaj
<ivoks> kak zena, djeca posao?
<Mmike> ivoks, zdravo :)
<oki> iskreno neznam
<Mmike> ivoks, sve nosi svoju kolicinu frustracije! :D
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si tu sad, ili picis na more odma?
<ivoks> tu sam do srijede
<ivoks> onda idem u london
<Mmike> e jeboga
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a cek
<Mmike> to nije cts?
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> i na godisnjem sam, pa bi cak mogao imati nesto vremena te uciti :)
<Mmike> dobro :)
<ivoks> ne, to je godisnji
<Mmike> pa ak mozes, to bi bilo super :)
<Mmike> kao, sad sam pametniji
<ivoks> kao znas nesto
<Mmike> jelly-home, 40 MB/sec pri resyncu - dodao novi member u raid6 polje
<Mmike> cini se da je cpu bound
<Mmike> ne znam sto bi drugo bilo
<Mmike> ivoks, jest - kao :D
<ivoks> a mamicu im... WRT1900AC se jos ne prodaje u hr
<ivoks> nis, budem ga donio iz londona
<Mmike> ivoks, pricao s hui neki dan da mi pokaze oko neutrona neke stvari... otvorila mi skroz novi svijet s cmdline toolovima :D
<Mmike> jel' to onaj ruter linksisov novi?
<ivoks> jebemti, pa ti ruteri i telefoni danas imaju bolje procesore nego moj laptop
<ivoks> neutron je smece
<Mmike> kaj nije neki bed s tim ruterom?
<ivoks> al sta sad... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' je?
<ivoks> bed? kakav bed?
<Mmike> mislim, ne znam dal' je srece, al' nova-network sam slozio i 'ajmo rec' (jako veliki navodnici) polovio
<Mmike> a s neutronom opce ne kuzim koji kruac sta di nista
<Mmike> pa kao
<Mmike> neznam kakav bed :)
<Mmike> al' sam nehs na slashdotu citao da ne podrzava sve kaj su rekli da ce podrzavat
<Mmike> da nemosh gore natocit drugi os
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> cek da probam nac
<ivoks> ma mozes
<ivoks> nego ekipa kenja sto trenutne verzije ddwrta ne podrzavaju novi uredjaj
<ivoks> ma, ignoriraj, budale
<Mmike> e, ubit ce me alergija
<ivoks> neutron je smece, ali najmanje smece, pa...
<Mmike> u tkalcicevoj i u gradu sve fino
<Mmike> doso doma, i mrtav :/
<ivoks> meni je bas fino
<Mmike> "Gigabit (10/100/1000) is 10x faster than Fast Ethernet"
<Mmike> nemoj rec
<ivoks> dapace, sjedim na terasi, uzivam u zelenilu
<ivoks> bolje nego u bonnu
<ivoks> ili onom austinu
<ivoks> atlanta je bila ok
<Mmike> ja sam uvijek preferirao hladnije krajeve
<Mmike> sve preko 25C je pretoplo
<Mmike> preko 29C je nepodnosljivo
<ivoks> atlanta bi ti se svidjela
<Mmike> neki dan je bilo izvrsno, po danu max 24/25, po noci palo 18
<ivoks> bas je umjerena klima
<Mmike> ivoks, bio sam u atlanti u zimi
<Mmike> prvi mjesec
<Mmike> vlazno, toplo, uzas :)
<Mmike> doduse, ne k'o na floridi, ali
<Mmike> Minnessota je za mene :)
<ivoks> florida je govno
<ivoks> ne bi tam nikad
<ivoks> fuj
<ivoks> odma mi se riga cim se sjetim
<Mmike> a ja sam iso gledat spejs satl :)
<Mmike> i diznivrld :)
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> sve je to kurac od vlage naspram Dar Es Salama :)
<ivoks> ja sam tamo non-stop bio u bazenu
<ivoks> preskako sam rucak i isao u bazen
<Mmike> 27 stupnjeva max, i to u 2 popodne, poslie padne na 25
<Mmike> al' je vlaga takva da nemres disat
<Mmike> u-zas
<oki> dragi svitu ako sam napravia chmod 777 na wordpress  zbog čega mi ponovno javlja da mi traži ftp
<Mmike> oki, zato sto tak instalira plugine
<ivoks> zasto si radio 777?
<Mmike> oki, instaliraj, i onda zatvori to sve
<ivoks> bar wordpress ima mozga i zna koristiti ftp
<oki> ali kad idem insalirati plugin ili novu temu traži mi ftp
<Mmike> mljeh
<oki> da unesem
<ivoks> pa to je super
<Mmike> to s 'ima mozga' uzeti s jako puno opreza
<Mmike> oki, pa da, tak instalirava plugine
<oki> a wordpress je na localhostu
<Mmike> e :)
<Mmike> mosh skinut plugin i sam ga raspakirat de mu je mjesto
<ivoks> super je to sto moze sve obaviti prek ftp-a
<Mmike> svakako /admin url stavi pod htpasswd ili jos bolje (ako mozes) filtriraj po IP adresi
<ivoks> onda ne moras apacheu dati write access
<Mmike> jer svako malo dodje neki exploit koji sposere nesto
<Mmike> ivoks, a, moras, jer drugacije nemres uploadat fotke i sranja u postove
<ivoks> to je nes drugo
<ivoks> to je onda samo na wp-content
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> ne i na ostalo
<oki> da ali kada zip uploadaš plugin on ga automaski raspakira ali ne događa s eništa
<oki> vjerovatno ja radim nešto krivo
<Mmike> oki, jel' to shareani hosting, to de turas, ili imas svoj VPS ili nesto?
<oki> a od onog prvog puta kada ste mi pripomogli sam zaboravia , ovo s eporemetilo nakon Å¡ta sam stavia novu verziju updatea
<ivoks> Mmike: kad ces ti poceti raditi, a ne samo uciti? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, moram do srijede sloziti CI za dojce telekom :D
<oki> localhost
<Mmike> zuul, gerrit i jenkins
<Mmike> uvalilo mi neku tvoju dokumentaciju :)
<ivoks> mozes i ne spominjati klijente ovdje
<Mmike> ok, CI za Knauf Wagen
<Mmike> zza zuul nikad cuo do cetvrtak, za gerrit jos cuo pred 2-3 tjedna, jenkins cak i odrzavao nekoc nekom
<ivoks> ima charmove za sve to
<Mmike> oki, kaj localhost?
<Mmike> ivoks, ae
<oki> Mmike: na locahostu mije wordpress
<Mmike> oki, jasta, ali
<Mmike> oki, de je taj localhost?
<Mmike> nemrem vise kihat
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moto-16GB-Sim-Free-Smartphone/dp/B00ECBREB6
<Mmike> ne-mrem
<ivoks> bagatela
<ivoks> jos bolje:
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Moto-8GB-Sim-Free-Smartphone/dp/B00ECBREK2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1400948786&sr=1-1&keywords=moto+g+8gb+sim+free+smartphone
<Mmike> jel' tko kad narucivao sto s alibabe?
<ivoks>  £119.00 & FREE Delivery in the UK. Details 
<ivoks> oh, kako prigodno
<ivoks> narucujem dostavu u hotel
<ivoks> Mmike: razmisljao sam
<ivoks> Mmike: i zakljucio da mi je mazda 6 izvana predivna
<ivoks> Mmike: ali sam isto tako zakljucio da je unutra jedan od najruznijih auta ikad
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si u biti curica :)
<Mmike> tj zena
 * Mmike nikad nije gledao aute kroz ljepotu
<ivoks> Mmike: a novi mondeo koji dolazi, ima microsoftov sustav
<Mmike> stovise, ne kuzim uopce dal' je auto lijep ili nije
<ivoks> i brijem da cu kupiti trenutnu verziju mondea
<ivoks> 2.2 tdci, super luxury paket
<Mmike> to pricas o zadnoj mazdi 6?
<ivoks> 200 konja
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ja sam super-zadovoljan ovom mazdom6, stsovise, 'ljepsa' mi je nego ove nove :) 
<ivoks> nova izvana izgleda super
<Mmike> vozne karateristike su predivne, auto je zalijepljen za cestu
<ivoks> ali unutra, onaj mali display... pa kaj je to
<Mmike> jedino bi dobto doslo jos 30-50 konja :)
<Mmike> nisam vidio novu iz nutra
<ivoks> toliko je mali da bi se morao koncentrirati na display dok vozim
<Mmike> al' sto to nije onaj brija da u pozadini imas sve?
<Mmike> gps i to?
<oki> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7510917/
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odpnSuUefNg
<datase> ivoks: Title: The Tech Inside, Episode 3: 2014 Mazda 6, Views: 21829, Rating: 89.12281%
<Mmike> oki, znaci, imas pristup serveru, imas roota i to sve?
<Mmike> oki, ak imas, instaliraj ftp server, instaliraj wordpress po uputama s weba, instaliraj plugin
<Mmike> kroz web sucelje
<Mmike> ne mroas nist posebno s permissionima raaditi, ostavi sve kak ti instalacija napravi
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mev8cbaXnu0
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ford Mondeo Titanium s 2.2tdci 175ps 400+20Nm, Views: 63712, Rating: 66.666666%
<Mmike> ako je to server na internetu (a ne tvoj doma stroj) onda slozi nad /admin URLom nekakvu autorizaciju (ili jos bolje IP filter - recimo, das pristup tome samo s localhosta, a onda se tamo spajas kroz ssh tunel)
<oki> ček znači da filezzile instliram
<Mmike> ivoks, taj mondeo je kanta :)
<Mmike> ne znam
<oki> ne Mmike to je na stroju nije na internetu
<Mmike> ako nadjem povoljno mondeo star par godina, stodane
<Mmike> oki, da, onda te boli tondonko :)
<ivoks> krvio...
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9weSDngjtnw
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ford Mondeo 2.0 titanium 5-drs [fm nav,h.leer,17 inch] 2009 occasion, Views: 46, Rating: %
<ivoks> ni to nije to
<ivoks> pa mamu mu...
<Mmike> ovaj perkovic izgleda k'o tudjman :D
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS7DLV17C4E
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2012 Mondeo Business Edition, Views: 8114, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> i razmisljam karavana uzet
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti16QENyc3o
<datase> tonil: Title: Postolar tripper-Tužna priča o selu, Views: 668732, Rating: 98.34281%
<tonil> daj nediljon dva tri da njivu okopan
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj decu planiras neku? :)
<Mmike> ja moram uzet krovni nosac za more
<Mmike> jer nemam pojma di cu stavit sve kaj zena oce furat 'za dete'
<Mmike> 95% stvari, dakako, necemo nikad trebat
<Mmike> dodje mi da posudim megana karavana od starog 
<ivoks> Mmike: planiram da
<Mmike> ivoks, pravu djecu? 
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> pa to su lijepe vijesti!
<Mmike> cestitam!
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> Eufrat Mai je 'erotični model' koja je prodala izljev za kalup svoje vagine jednoj od najuspješnijih tvrtki za seks igračke FleshLight. 
<ivoks> pa nemam jos djecu
<ivoks> samo planiram :D
<Mmike> nemoj planirat, nastancaj odmah :)
<Mmike> sto kasnije, to napornije
<Mmike> prica kolega s posla da jucer u sao paolu pol dana vode nije bilo :)
<Mmike> veli da se to jos nikad nije desilo :)
<Mmike> zivo me zanima kak ce to svjecko prvenstvo izgledati
<ivoks> ma to ce biti kolaps
<ivoks> bit ce i ubojstava
<ivoks> brazil je... ah, sad je gotovo
<oki> ne ide me nikako
<ivoks> pa jesi instalirao ftp na svoj server?
<ivoks> ovi su bas navalili sa smartwatchevima
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zivot-u-paklu-ovako-izgleda-podzemlje-bukuresta-u-kojem-vladaju-hiv-tuberkuloza-i-droge/749318.aspx
<Mmike> fewljwew
<oki> ivoks nemam ftp
<Mmike> oki, pa stavi ftp
<tonil> evo jedna za bodule
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6WfMnQywTs
<datase> tonil: Title: Postolar Triper - Ošljačka saga (AAAAAA!?), Views: 150512, Rating: 98.185568%
<tonil> Å¡e te buke bi san na Å¡etebuke
<oki> ftp stavljen, no opet kada idem da uplodam novi plugion ili themu traži mi ftp pasword
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a ti mu ga ne dajes zato sto... ? :)
<oki> zato jer nema live hosting
<oki> već je na locahostu
<Mmike> pa da 
<Mmike> ftp server je na localhostu
<Mmike> plugin se spoji kroz ftp server i 'uploada' fajlove di moraju bit
<Mmike> i onda su ti fajlovi 'ownani' od usera koji ima sajt, a ne od www servera (apacheta)
<Mmike> znaci, recimo da imas sajt, supersite.hr
<oki> da ali zašto onda kada ponovno pokušam skinuti zip file uplodati
<oki> od plugina javlja mi da moram dodati ftp paswwor
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> kako drugacije se mislis spojiti na ftp server?
<Mmike> slusaj! :)
<Mmike> znaci, imas korisnika na stroju koji se zove 'pero'
<Mmike> i imas sajt koji se zove perinsupersajt.hr
<Mmike> ili www.perinsupersajt.hr
<Mmike> napravis direktorij koji se zove /home/pero/perinsupersajt.hr/htdocs
<Mmike> u njega raspakiras instalaciju worpdressa
<Mmike> fajlovi su vlasnistvo usera 'pero' (!)
<Mmike> slozis apache virtual host (u /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, ili kako vec) i unutra kazes da ServerName perinsupersajt.hr ima DocumentRoot u /home/pero/perinsupersajt.hr/htdocs
<Mmike> onda instaliras ftp server
<Mmike> slozis ga tako da lokalni useri mogu uploadat stvari
<Mmike> to znaci da kad se user pero ulogira 'kroz ftp' da moze pisati po /home/pero, a samim time i u /home/pero/perinsupersajt.hr/htdocs
<oki> ako upišem 127.0.0.1 tu mi se nalazi wp i logiram se sa wp-admin upišem i uđem u dashobard 
<oki> već je wp instaliran
<oki> na locahostu
<Mmike> ma ja ti samo pricam generalno da skuzis 'briju'
<Mmike> sve jedno je dal' je na localhostu ili di
<oki> da ali zbog čega nemogu dodavati nove pluginove ili teme
<Mmike> ti mozes u /etc/hosts dodati recimo: 127.0.0.1 perinsupersajt.hr www.perinsupersajt.hr
<Mmike> i onda kad odes na: http://perinsupersajt.hr, u biti ces otici na localhost
<oki> prije sam moga ali nakon nadogradnje na novu verziju mi se poremetilo
<Mmike> a apache zna da ima virtualnihost na 127.0.0.1, u kojem pise ServerName perinsupersajt.hr, i zna sto mora posluziti
<Mmike> kako mislis - ne mozes?
<Mmike> kako se manifestira - ne mozes?
<oki> pa jednostavno logiram se na wp i kada odem insaliraj novi plugin ili temu onda mi zatraži ftp paswword
<Mmike> pa daj mu ftp password, bogara mu! :)
<Mmike> sto ti ocekujes da ce se desiti?
<Mmike> oki, wordpress tako instalirava plugine
<Mmike> znaci, umjesto da uploadas file kroz http, koji bi onda bio u vlasnistvu usera pod kojim se vrti web server  (sto je lose), wordpress 'uploada' file kroz ftp, pa je tako vlasnik uploadanog filea ftp user
<oki> kako dodam paswword ftp
<Mmike> ovisi o ftp serveru
<Mmike> najcesce je to userov password sa stsroja
<Mmike> koji si ftp server instalirao?
<Mmike> ali, pazi
<Mmike> ako ti wordpress stoji u /var/www/superperosajt.hr/
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> moras biti siguran da su fajlovi ownani od usera koji 'ima' sajt
<oki> sa ove stranice http://www.ucionica.net/os/ftp-server-u-linux-operacijskom-sustavu-1886/
<oki> sam prati uputee
<oki> nije mi u var/
<oki> već na u osobnoj mapi imam folder www
<oki> u kojem se nalazi
<oki> wp
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> znaci imas i vhost slozen tako da pokiazuje na /home/tvojuser/www ?
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda ti zatreba: http://www.index.hr/mame/clanak/koji-su-pouzdani-znakovi-ovulacije/749249.aspx
<Mmike> :)
<tonil> Mmike, jes prominio auto
<Mmike> tonil, pa, ne u zadnjih godinu dana :)
<tonil> jos vozis onu mazdu?
<oki> pa kada upišem http://mojserver/wordpress/wp-admin/
<tonil> meni se stari vraca u 10 misecu
<tonil> pa idemo u njemacku
<tonil> po auto
<oki> logiram se i uđem u dashboard od wp
<Mmike> tonil, 6icu, da, prodao demio
<oki> međutim kada odem na add new plugin ond ame pita ftp paswword
<Mmike> oki, zasto 'medjutim'? Sto ocekujes da se desi?
<Mmike> Naravno da te   pita ftp password, kako drugacije da se spoji na ftp server?
<Mmike> daj mu ftp password i vozi dalje
<oki> a kako da mu dodam ftp pasword
<Mmike> kome?
<Mmike> pa das mu password od usera 
<Mmike> tog usera di ti je wordpress
<oki> Mmike: pa dajem ali ne reagira
<Mmike> onaj user u cijoj osobnoj mapi imas folder www
<Mmike> ne reagira - kako? nista se ne desi, kaze 'invalid password', dodju ciganke i pocnu naricat, sto? :)
<tonil> Mmike, koje je godiste tvoja mazda
<oki> ispiše ovo : Failed to connect to FTP Server mojserver/wordpress:21
<Mmike> oki,  kul. sad moras ustanoviti dal' ti ftp server radi, i dal' se mozes spojit na njega
<Mmike> imas li kaki ftp klijent? ako nemas, preporucam lftp
<Mmike> komandnolinijski je, vrlo mocan i podosta jednostavna
<oki> filezzilu
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne znam nista o tome, al' moralo bi i to raditi
<Mmike> prvo vidi dali ti ftp server radi
<Mmike> napisi: telnet localhost 21
<Mmike> i vidi dal' se spoji na port 21
<Mmike> ak se ne spoji, reci k'o root: netstat -tuplen
<Mmike> i vidi dal' imas ista da slusa na portu 21
<Mmike> ako nema, onda probaj pokrenuti vsftpd
<Mmike> ako se nece pokrenuti, moras skuziti zasto se nece pokrenuti
<Mmike> aj to, pa cemo dalje
<oki> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511188/
<Mmike> odlicno, ftp server radi
<Mmike> aj se sad probaj spojiti na njega
<Mmike> znaci, pokrenes neki ftp klijent, i probas se spojiti k'o taj user na localhost
<Mmike> i vidi jel' radi
<tonil> Mmike, ?
<Mmike> tonil, 2006, sorry :)
<tonil> vaki u njemackoj dodje 22k eura http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/chevrolet-camaro-6.2-v8-automatic-oglas-7351535
<tonil> stvarno nisu normalni ovi na njuskalu
<tonil> pa ko ce im uzet po duplim cjenama
<tonil> al
<tonil> nezz
<tonil> stvarno me privlaci ovi novi camaro modeli
<tonil> bas auto za moje godiste
<Mmike> taj auto se iznajmi
<Mmike> pa se vozi
<Mmike> oki, jel' oce? :)
<Mmike> ima netko neki mid-tower ili slicno kuciste za prodat?
<Mmike> bitno da diskovu mogu ici bocno
<oki> Mmike: ne spoji se
<Mmike> oki, dobro, a
<Mmike> kako se to manifestira? :)
<Mmike> opet dodju ciganke naricati, ili?
<Mmike> ha! http://www.njuskalo.hr/kucista/chieftec-kuciste-ch-01b-b-sl-oglas-11485213
<oki> napiše mi da niste povezani sa nijenim poslužiteljem
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj probaj iz cmdlineta
<Mmike> pa da mosh pejstat
<Mmike> instaliraj lftp
<Mmike> i onda rec
<Mmike> sam sec
<Mmike> znaci, napises: lftp --debug user@localhost
<Mmike> onda ce te pitat password, unesi password
<Mmike> onda napisi: ls
<Mmike> i pejstaj sto se desi nakon toga
<oki> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511233/
<Mmike> oki, erm
<Mmike> ono lftp --debug i to
<Mmike> to je u biti pokretanje ftp klijenta i spajanje na server :)
<Mmike> znaci, ti si pokrenuo tu naredbu, i ubuntu ti je rekao 'e, pa nemas to instalirano'
<Mmike> onda si instalirao
<Mmike> al' nisi opet pokrenuo :)
<Mmike> kuzis?
<oki> da
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj onda :)
<Mmike> URGENTLY NEEDED TO BE COMPLETED IN 1 DAY.docx
<Mmike> ovo zvuci poznato :D
<oki> koje ovo gore
<oki> Å¡ta sada radim
<Mmike> oki, pa, nisi pokrenuo naredbu
<Mmike> nisi pokrenuo lftpd --debug...
<oki> spojeno
<oki> Mmike http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511265/
<Mmike> nije jos spojenno
<Mmike> napisi: ls
<Mmike> i stsisni enter
<Mmike> i onda mi pejstaj output
<oki> Mmike http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511283/
<SilverSpace> vece
<Mmike> oki, ok, gle ovo:
<Mmike> ---> USER user
<Mmike> <--- 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<Mmike> jel' ti znaci to nesto?
<Mmike> (sad se ja radim malo pametan pa te pokusavam nauciti)
<Mmike> djesi, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' se isplati skidat kvalifikacije?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nista zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> mecke svijet za sebe 
<Mmike> bilo izletavanja dosta, vidim?
<oki> sa ovim pristupam ftp
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gdje u home stavit naredbu da se pokrece sa logiranjem 
<SilverSpace> bilo ono .gnomerc tak nekak 
<CrazyLemon> u .config/autostart/ napravi jedan .desktop file gdje mu kažeš ili da ti pokrene .sh skript ili šta slično.. vjerovatno možeš i naredbu neku dat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mislis, s ulogiravanjem u Xe?
<Mmike> oki, to ti, ukratko, govori da je FTP server poslozen tako da pria samo 'anonymous' konekcije
<SilverSpace> necu u rc.local
<Mmike> useri se ne mogu ulogirati
<Mmike> oki,  na onom linku sto si mi posalo pise sto moras napraviti da omogucis userima na stroju da se mogu spojiti 
<SilverSpace> jebemti unity 
<Mmike> oki, usput, baci oko na /var/log/vsftpd.log (ili tako nekako)
<Mmike> unutra bi ti isto moralo pisati zasto se user nije mogao spojiti
<Mmike> uvijek kad 'debugiras' zasto neki drek ne radi - citaj log
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja ti velim da je to smece :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: trebam sleep 20 sec nakon logiranja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije :) samo moram uciti neke stvari ponovo
<SilverSpace> sleep 2m ; gksudo ... 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://askubuntu.com/questions/30931/how-do-i-make-a-program-auto-start-every-time-i-log-in
<SilverSpace> ups to su dvije minute
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' mi se cini da to sto radis nekak moze i bolje
<Mmike> kaj tocno hoces postici?
<oki> Mmike: ispiše da nemože pronaći
<Mmike> oki, tko/sto?
<oki> /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> pa dobro
<Mmike> pogledaj kaj imas u /var/log
<Mmike> i nadji neki file koji se zove tak nekak slicno
<oki> Mmike : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511332/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sleep 20 ; gksudo neki program 
<Mmike> /var/log/vsftpd.log: ASCII text
<Mmike> tak se zove file
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj gksudo
<Mmike> te koji program
<SilverSpace> jer mi se ne smije pokrenut prije nego se ulogiram
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> oki
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sto si pretpostavljao da ce ta naredba napraviti? :D
<Mmike> ti trebas pogledati sto je u tom fileu
<Mmike> znaci, koristis programe tipa: cat, less, more
<Mmike> ili otvoris to u editoru nekom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, kaj se to pokrece, ak smem da pitam?
 * Mmike je popio zaboravljenu kav
<Mmike> krivo doba dana za kavu :/
<oki> ispiše da nema takvog direktorija
<oki> ili datoteke
<Mmike> tko ispise?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: relodati compiz na pocetku jer mi ne ucita nadojebe za njega 
<Mmike> dislexia@dislexia:~$ sudo /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> Password: 
<Mmike> /var/log/vsftpd.log: 1: /var/log/vsftpd.log: Sat: not found
<Mmike> oki, : tu pise: Sat: not found
<SilverSpace> sleep 20; compiz reloud
<SilverSpace> tako nekako 
<Mmike> znaci, sudo ce ti izvrsiti naredbu koja je iza sudo - kao root
<Mmike> ti si iza naveo log file
<Mmike> i sudo to izvrsi kao skriptu
<Mmike> prvi redak pocinje sa Sat, vjerojatno, a ta naredba ne postoji
<Mmike> i onda dobijes u gresku
<Mmike> otvori taj file u editoru nekom
<Mmike> ili napisi: cat /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> SilverSpace, blj. 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' opet ce te pitati password?
<SilverSpace> nece gore je bio sa gksudo samo primjer 
<oki> Mmike http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511351/
<SilverSpace> prije je to islo u .gnomerc
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas na onom linku so sam ti pejsto objasnjeno di je za unity to
<SilverSpace> kad sam se ulogirao naredba se pokrenula
<Mmike> oki, ne bih htio biti bezobrazan, al' moras malo razmisljati, ne radi sve to samo, nit racunalo zna sto si ti htio ili mislio :)
<Mmike> filename se zove: /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> nema dvotocku iza i to sve :)
<Mmike> hm, u biti, ja sam kreten, sorry
<Mmike> sad vidim da sam to gore pejstao
<SilverSpace> probat cu sa .xsessionrc
<Mmike> to je u biti output naredbe file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511371/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj fali onom gore? :)
<SilverSpace> auto_save_session
<SilverSpace> ?
<oki> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511397/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, skinuo sam zabunom gp2 :)
<Mmike> pa to je preodlicno!
<Mmike> auti lete
<Mmike> zvuk motora je izvrstan
<oki> Mmike jle ovo znači gore dase nemogu spojiti na ftp
<Mmike> oki, eto
<Mmike> ne, to znaci da se klijent sam spajao kao anon
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> upali da se mogu i useri spajat
<Mmike> pise na onom linku koji si mi pejstao prije
<oki> znači pridodam usera i lozinku
<oki> znači moj lokalni stroj i pasw
<oki> tj clienta
<oki> ispiše: povezivanje s poslužiteljom nije uspjelo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da gp2 je super 
<SilverSpace> jebote sad se nisam mogo vratit u x_e
<SilverSpace> dok nisam obrisao .xsessionrc 
<Mmike> oki, ne
<Mmike> oki, usera i lozinku imas
<Mmike> taj user postoji na stroju
<Mmike> moras ftp server podesiti tako da dozvoli userima sa stsroja da se spajaju
<Mmike> rize mu
<Mmike> oki http://www.ucionica.net/os/ftp-server-u-linux-operacijskom-sustavu-1886/
<Mmike> tu pise sto moras napraviti
<Mmike> Nakon što nam se prikaže konfiguracijska datoteka vsftpda, mijenjamo sljedeće linije:
<Mmike> local_enable=YES
<Mmike> write_enable=YES
<Mmike> znaci, otvori /etc/vsftpd.conf, nadji de se spojinje 'local_enable' i 'write_enable' i promjeni to u 'YES'
<Mmike> (pazi da ispred ne stoji #, jer to oznacava komentar)
<Mmike> instalirao zeninom burazu stroj, ubuntu jel, 14.04 desktop
<Mmike> tko je ono reko da je unity brzi?
<Mmike> jos je sporiji
<Mmike> dashu treba skoro sekunda da se pokaze
<Mmike> brb, moram u ducan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: MotoGP najaca klasa motora je odlican ove godine 
<ivoks> AA
<oki> Mmike: pazi sad ovo nestalo mi pola fileova
<SilverSpace> ne moze nestati 
<oki> pa očito sam krivo kliknia pa mi se izbrisalo sa desktopa sve i sadržaj na moj server
<hbogner> Mmike, kako bi ti usporedio google analytics i piwik?
<oki> nemam wordpress na mojserver
<Mmike> oki, imas trash? vidi dal' ti je mozda unutra pa mosh resstorat?
<Mmike> hbogner, nikako
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam nikad koristio analytics
<Mmike> hbogner, zash pitas?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam to jako drugo pratio
<Mmike> al' me odusevio sad gp2
<Mmike> sutra nemam di gledat f1
<hbogner> ma frend hvali GA na sva zvona, ap da mu pokazem piwik :D
<Mmike> ugasio mi Bnet, nisam platio
<oki> Mmike thrash je prazan
<Mmike> hbogner, a eto, fakat neznam
<Mmike> oki, eh :/
<hbogner> reko jel imas kakvu usporedbu
<hbogner> ok, nema problema
<oki> to sam prvo gleda da restoram
<ivoks> steta sto ovaj qashqai nema neki ozbiljniji motor
<Mmike> ivoks, to je taki drek od auta
<Mmike> unutra nema mjesta
<Mmike> ono, ni malo
<ivoks> novi qashai
<ivoks> ne ovaj trenutni
<Mmike> lik od kojeg sam kupio mazdu je kupio novi
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daj link neki
<ivoks> http://nissan.hr/modeli-vozila/crossoveri/novi-qashqai/
<ivoks> 130 konja na auto od 4,5m je... malo
<ivoks> pogotovo kada je to jos suv
<Mmike> ma uzas
<Mmike> to je to, da
<Mmike> nema mjesta unutra
<oki> Mmike nestalo mi sve
<Mmike> jebo taki auto kad ja unutra nemam di sjest
<ivoks> pa mali je to auto
<Mmike> mogu sise na zadnji sic stavit
<Mmike> a noge....
<ivoks> x-trail je veci
<oki> podai koje sam ima
<Mmike> oki, a, tesko mi je reci sto si radio :/
<ivoks> to se ceka
<ivoks> http://nissan.hr/modeli-vozila/4x4/novi-x-trail/
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> ne znam sto bih s takvim autom? :)
<ivoks> http://nissan.hr/media/2956/XTRAIL6.jpg
<Mmike> osim sto previse trosi
<Mmike> totalno je - nepotreban :)
<oki> Mmike očito sam kliknia da se briše
<oki> da lis e to može kako vratiti nazad
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ako si kliknuo
<Mmike> vjerojatno je u trashu
<ivoks> vi jos niste slozili wordpress?
<oki> a thrash je prazan
<Mmike> onda nisi kliknuo 
<Mmike> nego si shift-deletao :)
<Mmike> ili nemam pojma sto si napravio
<oki> ivoks a vidiš da su mi sada nestali svi podaci na komp šta sam ima
<Mmike> ivoks, imamo problema s bazicnim konceptima
<ivoks> uh http://nissan.hr/modeli-vozila/crossoveri/murano/
<oki> evo Å¡ta imam i svaki direktorij je prazanhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7511583/
<Mmike> ivoks, to su auti za ljude s malim pimpekima :)
<Mmike> onaj kom treba terenac ce kupiti toyotu neku
<ivoks> Mmike: i velikim novcanicima
<Mmike> mozda lend rovera
<oki> nestali mi fileovi
<Mmike> i tako nesto
<Mmike> ivoks, ne nuzno
<ivoks> pa kak si uspio obrisati sve datoteke na disku prilikom instaliranja wordpressa?
<Mmike> oki, napisi: history
<Mmike> i pejstaj sto ti se napise
<Mmike> dislexia@dislexia:~$ ls
<Mmike> Dropbox  hakometar  Preuzimanja  Radna površina  sending  Viber  www
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa www je jos tamo
<Mmike> sto ti fali?
<Mmike> doduse, neznam sto si imao :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al', za kaj bi takav auto?
<Mmike> ak ti treba terenac, kupis posteni terenac
<ivoks> http://www.tch.co.uk/news/pre-order-new-mustang/
<ivoks> ma ne znam kaj bi, imam viska novca :)
<Mmike> mislim, ak ti je svrha imanja auta pokazat svijetu da si pun para
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511595/
<Mmike> to je sasvim drugi problem :)
<Mmike> rekao bih da mozda potrazis pomoc psihologa onda :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> ima sam pojedine dokumente fileove kojih sada nema
<Mmike> oki, ok, iz shella, cini se, nisi obrisao
<Mmike> a sto si klikao, jbg, to nemam pojma
<Mmike> veca je sansa da si zabunom muvnio fajlove u neki drugi dir
<Mmike> aj probaj ovo napisati
<Mmike> sam malo
<ivoks> sta si ti radio ovdje, ijao
<ivoks>  1376  sudo chmod 777 /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> napamet tipkat naredbe
<Mmike> onda se desi to sto se desi :)
<oki> kliknem na slike, snimke, dokumenti ispiše nije nađeno da nije pronađeno
<Mmike> oki, napisi ovo: find . -type f -name 'Solidarity4.jpg'
<Mmike> i pejstaj output
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh uvijek meni dat jedan dio tog viska novca, ja znam kaj bi :)
<Mmike> mosh mi dat i sve, pa ti ja solidno ulozim te novce, imas 8-10% prinos godisnje
<Mmike> kaj velis? :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ma moram novi auto kupit
<ivoks> ovaj je vec 10 godina star
<Mmike> kupi lijepo 
<Mmike> onaj
<Mmike> iz need for speed2
<Mmike> escalade!
<SilverSpace> :(
<Mmike> to je pravi pimperski auto koji tocno govori 'imam para tolko da povracam' :)
<oki> evo ovo ispiše http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511613/
<Mmike> jos si stavi one rotating rims
<Mmike> kic na najjace :)
<Mmike> oki, :(
<Mmike> oki: probaj jos i: find / -type f -name 'Solidarity4.jpg'
<ivoks> http://www.ford-pogarcic.hr/offd/178/Ford-Mondeo-Premium-Luxury---Modeli---Osobna-vozila---Ford-Pogarcic.wshtml
<oki> Mmike isto ispiše
<oki> ima sam dokumente sa važnim podaccima
<Mmike> oki, ne znam sto bih ti rekao :/
<Mmike> oki, a backup?
<Mmike> ok, to je to
 * Mmike jede anti-alergent tabletu
<Mmike> za sat i pol me nema :)
<oki> backup od čega kad je nestalo sve
<oki> jedino backup od ovg Å¡ta ima
<oki> ima bit da ću morat ponovno ispočetka
<oki> da li ima koji način reovery
<oki> recovery
<ivoks> pa sta si radio?
<Mmike> pa backup od toga
<Mmike> bas zato da kad nestane da imas backup
<Mmike> ima recovery
<Mmike> al' je slozeno
<Mmike> s obzirom da nisi siguran kako si uopce izgubio datoteke nisam siguran da ces biti u stanju napraviti recovery
<Mmike> ukratko - skines systemrescuecd, bootas komp s njega, pokrenes softver koji se zove 'photorec' i on ce ti izvuci sve obrisane datoteke
<Mmike> manje vise sve
<oki> mislim da kada sam bia spojen na ftp da sam kliknia brisanje
<Mmike> oki, to se vidi u logu
<Mmike> aj napisi: cat /var/log/vsftpd.log
<Mmike> i to pejstaj
<ivoks> sto je erm?
<Mmike> enterprise resource management? :)
<ivoks> u njegovim naredbama
<Mmike> di si to vidio?
<Mmike> mozda je copy pejstao nesto sto sam mu rekao, a ja nekad znam rec 'erm' u stilu 'wtf' ili 'ke?' :)
<ivoks> na vise mjesta
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj daj url, nisam skuzio to
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511595/
<ivoks> svasta je on pejstao
<ivoks> pa tako i:
<ivoks>  1382  cat /var/log/vsftpd.log: ASCII text
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jbg
<oki> evo http://paste.ubuntu.com/7511649/
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> Mmike /var/log/vsftpd.log: ASCII text
<Mmike> Mmike tak se zove file
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> sve si obrisao
<ivoks> pokusao si obrisati cijeli sustav
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> te huh
<Mmike> da, sve si obrisao :D
<Mmike> srecom si to radio kao user pa nisi obrisao sistemske stvari
<ivoks> badava to kad je obrisao ono sto mu treba
<Mmike> yup
<ivoks> tja
<Mmike> oki, photorec
<oki> znači kako vratiti izbrisano onda
<ivoks> nemoj ni pokusavat
<ivoks> ako ne zna koristiti ftp
<Mmike> oki, jel' imas eksterni disk?
<ivoks> bolje da se ostavi linuxa
<ivoks> a kamoli da se ide igrati s photorecom
<Mmike> pa, ideja je da butne sysrescuecd
<Mmike> i da me pusti da se spojim gore
<oki> ivoks linux koristim jer mi winowsi nisu napeti
<ivoks> dobro, naplati to onda :)
<Mmike> nije sve u novcu, ivoks
<Mmike> ima nesto i u seksu :)
<Mmike> a i gljivama!
<ivoks> dobro, onda ga trazi guze
<Mmike> http://www.chieftec.com/CH01.html
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> eto mi kucista
<hbogner> ija bas uletim kad ivoks provali
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> nego...
<Mmike> oki, postoji alat, photorec, s kojim mozes vratiti vecinu obrisanih stvari, al' je malo komplikovan za koristenje pocetniku. 
<hbogner> kolko para Mmike 
<hbogner> kuciste pitam
<Mmike> hbogner, za guzu?" ma besple, tko je vidio placat za seks
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 100 kuna :)
<oki> i onda kako da vratim izbrisano znači sud apt get install photorec
<ivoks> 16:00 < ivoks> danas u avionu iz minhena...
<ivoks> 16:00 < ivoks> skroz zgodna cura
<ivoks> 16:00 < ivoks> sletimo u zagreb, a na parkingu ju doceka jos zgodnija frendica
<ivoks> 16:00 < ivoks> al, ni 5 ni 6, jedna drugoj jezik uvalile
<Mmike> lik neki na njuskalu prodaje
<Mmike> ivoks, da, da, vidli smo! :D
<hbogner> e to sam fulao, ivoks jesi bar slikao?
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> nisam htio da im bude neugodno
<ivoks> nesto tako lijepo ne treba sjebavat :)
<hbogner> trebao si pitat jel se zele slikat, da im je to za milano :D
<ivoks> treba ih pustiti
<ivoks> da se osjecaju dobrodoslima
<ivoks> pa cemo to stalno gledati
<ivoks> samo treba markicku strpat u neki poljski wc i zakljucat
<oki> ovi photore nemogu instalirat nemože ga pronać
<Mmike> oki, NE
<ivoks> oki: STANI!
<Mmike> jeboga isus!
<ivoks> NE NISTA INSTALIRATI!
<Mmike> ne instaliraj nista!
<ivoks> ugasi komp
<ivoks> odmah ga ugasi
<ivoks> i nadji neki drugi s kojim ces doci na net
<oki> gasim komp
<Mmike> da, najbolje je da ga ugasis i da dodjes na irc s nekog drugog kompa
<Mmike> i onda cemo step-by-step
<Mmike> dok ja ne zaspim od deksocitokuracmicina :)
<SilverSpace> ii onda ce ti Mmike i taj drugi sjebat :)
<Mmike> svasta
<ivoks> daj
<ivoks> pa lik ne zna kaj je ftp
<SilverSpace> kaj
 * Mmike se sad opet sjetio kak je sjebao porn.com
<ivoks> jesi li siguran da zelis s njim ici kroz photorec?
<Mmike> sa nepazljivim rm :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, mogu se ja spojit gore i probat mu nac fajlove
<Mmike> al' ovo drugo, no way :) sam ce se jos veca steta desiti
<ivoks> da bi se spojio, morat ce on nesto napraviti
<ivoks> a ne zna
<ivoks> kak su audiji skupi, joj
<Mmike> ugl, imali mi tako /home/mysql di je mysql, i /home/mongodb di je mongo :) i kako se raspadala replikacija postojali su i /home/mysql.borked, /home/mysql.kurac, /home/mysql.fucked, /home/mysql-old i ino
<Mmike> i ja reko, ajmo obrisat te mysqlove
<Mmike> i napisem: rm -rf /home/mysql *
<ivoks> ja sam fsckao mountai /var
<Mmike> umjesto, dakako: rm -rf /home/mysql*
<Mmike> i stao porn.com :D
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> stao je jer je mongodb glup za popizdit - iako je to bio samo jedan od nodeova u replsetu, mongodb nije taj izbacio van, nego je cijeli mongodb cluster - stao
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> lame lame lame greska
<Mmike> od onda se rm -rf ne radi
<SilverSpace> utakmica uopce nije lijepa 
<Mmike> radi se mv -t /tmp/ ...
<SilverSpace> jebes finale 
<ivoks> o, gol
<SilverSpace> atletiko poveo
<Mmike> da, i ja sam cuo da je gol :D
<Mmike> ne gledam jer, velim, nemam telku :) nisam platio pa mi izstekali :D
<SilverSpace> trebao sam prije reci
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> kak ekipa okolo psuje
<ivoks> evo ovi zgubidani koji nisu radili jednog dana u zivotu
<ivoks> bit ce da se kladili :)
<SilverSpace> kladionica 
<ivoks> neka neka
<ivoks> dok god se na debilima moze zaraditi, ja ih ne zali
<ivoks> m
<ivoks> 2.2 TDCI
<ivoks> Diesel
<ivoks> 2179 ccm
<ivoks> Ručni - 6
<ivoks> 147kW / 200KS
<ivoks> 159 g/km
<ivoks> 227.787 kn
<ivoks> 50.113 kn
<ivoks> 277.900 kn
<Mmike> citao sam zanimljiv tekst
<Mmike> lik predlaze da se uvede negativna kamata
<Mmike> kao, sad imas novac na banci i dobijas kamatu zato sto ga imas
<ivoks> pa to vec ima :)
<Mmike> imas 100.000 novaca, i kamata je, neznam 10%, i za godinu dana imas 110.000, jel
<ivoks> zove se stednja hehe
<ivoks> i to nije dobra ideja
<Mmike> i znaci, mosh ulozit u neki poso i imat prinos od 20%, al' se moras izjebat i moze propast poso
<Mmike> a ovak imas na banci i dobijes 10% i siguran si
<ivoks> i bas zato nije dobra ideja
<Mmike> nemas, znaci, motivaciju da novac 'obrces' :)
<ivoks> svi ce staviti novac u banci
<Mmike> e, a kad bi imao negativnu kamatu
<ivoks> i na cemu ce banka ostvariti 10%?
<Mmike> recimo, -5 %
<Mmike> onda bi ti bilo glupo imat novac u banci, jer bi umjesto 100k nakon godinu dana imao 95k
<Mmike> i bio bi prisiljen 'obrtat' :)
<Mmike> ili, recimo
<ivoks> i to imas
<Mmike> dignes kredit od banke, banka ti da 100k kuna
<ivoks> zove se porez na stednju
<SilverSpace> sto ce ti onda banke 
<Mmike> i onda ti banci vratis - 97k
<SilverSpace> ivoks: krivo nije porez na stednju 
<Mmike> a banci se to isplati jer je bolje da dobije 97k nazad nego da ima 95k zbog negativne kamate
<Mmike> ma meni to sam zanimljivo zvuci :)
<SilverSpace> porez na kamate 
<Mmike> al' ne vidim uopce kak bi to moglo funkcionirat
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, porez na stednju
<Mmike> navodno, veli lik, da je to postojalo u njemackoj, prije nego je hitler dosao na vlasst
<ivoks> ustedjevine se moraju oporezivati
<ivoks> moraju
<ivoks> to je najgore sto se moze desiti za gospodarstvo
<jelly-home> Mmike: kak se banci isplati da drzis novce u madracu umjesto u banci?
<SilverSpace> ne oporezuju se ustedevine 
<Mmike> da si imao novcanice/mjenice koje bi vrijedile par mjeseci. I ako hoces da ti vrijedi nakon toga moras kupit markicu koju zalijepis na novcanicu i onda vrijedi jos x mjeseci :)
<SilverSpace> nego samo kamate 
<Mmike> a markica, dakako, kostsa :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, brijem da je ideja da banke nestanu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: hrvatska nije jedina drzava na svijetu
<ivoks> to sto hrvatska nesto nije uvela, ne znaci da ne postoji
<Mmike> bar da nestanu u ovakvom obliku
<Mmike> hostaplerskom
<Mmike> cek da nadjem url
<Mmike> pa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nigdje ne oporezuju stednju nego dobit od te stednje mozes imati biloo cega koliko hoces 
<Mmike> kaj nitkpo u .hr ne prodaje noctua ventilatore osim vilenovog pajde?
<jelly-home> njemacka je imala hiperinflaciju
<Mmike> http://sacred-economics.com/
<Mmike> jelly-home, yup, zato su to i uveli
<Mmike> al' je onda dosao hitler
<Mmike> dobio paru od amerikanaca
<Mmike> pokrenuo vojnu masineriju
<Mmike> i izvukao njemacku iz krize
<jelly-home> napravio puno dobra za ekonomiju ukidanjem ljudskih prava lihvarima?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: u velikoj britaniji postoji porez na stednju
<ivoks> SilverSpace: stopa poreza ne ovisi o tvom prinosu, vec glavnici
<Mmike>       [==================>..]  recovery = 90.0% (1759422620/1953381888) finish=75.5min speed=42802K/sec
<jelly-home> ivoks: ali nemre biti veca od kamate, inace nitko nece stediti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: krivo tumacis 
<ivoks> pa to i je ideja
<ivoks> da nitko ne stedi
<ivoks> stednja je zlo
<jelly-home> ivoks: sto efektivno znaci da ti uzima iskljucivo od kamate, ne od glavnice!
<Mmike> jelly-home, od glavnice
<Mmike> aha, porez
<Mmike> neznam to :)
<ivoks> ne, postoji tax na interest rate
<ivoks> i postoji tax na savings
<ivoks> dvije razlicite stvari i ovise o tome koliko imas
<jelly-home> i ak je zbroj veci od 100% kamata, cijela stvar nema smisla
<ivoks> poanta je da se stednja ne favorizira
<SilverSpace> taj porez u vb nije na stednju 
<ivoks> kod nas je taj jugo mentalitet - 'treba stediti'
<SilverSpace> ima i svicarska 
<jelly-home> ivoks: sorry, radije cu stediti da si nesto priustim nego ici u rizik s necim sto mi ne treba
<ivoks> jedno je stediti da kupis nesto
<ivoks> drugo je stediti radi stednje
<ivoks> vecina nase starije populacije stedi radi stednje
<jelly-home> ivoks: stedim za hiptetsku djecu, kaj sad
<ivoks> i 'uzima' iz gospodarstva hrpetinu novaca
<ivoks> i daje ga bankama
<ivoks> koje ga onda investiraju u ono sto one zele
<jelly-home> sto drzavu boli djon na sto cu trositi novac i gdje cu ga drzati
<ivoks> i samo poticemo banke da budu sve mocnije
<SilverSpace> imas u banci 100 necega i nece ti niko tu glavnicu dirat 
<ivoks> o hoce hoce :)
<jelly-home> ako mi banka daje bolje uvjete nego madrac, drzat cu ga u banci
<ivoks> nista u banci nije stalno :)
<oki> evo me
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kak u biti jako malo ljudi kuzi kak novac radi
<oki> Mmike
<ivoks> mogu ti puno od tome ispricati ekipa iz glumine banke :)
<Mmike> oki, s drugog stroja?
<oki> jeste
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jesu ta dva stroja povezana mrezom nekako?
<jelly-home> ivoks: ili rusi koji su stedili na cipru
<Mmike> eh, da su prije poceli mintat bitkojne... 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: banka se uvijek igra s tvojim novcem
<oki> pa oba su spoijena na wirelles ruter
<ivoks> SilverSpace: tako i dodje do kamata
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa da 
<oki> bnet
<ivoks> SilverSpace: banka moze zajebat; mnoge su banke zajebale
<SilverSpace> to da 
<ivoks> dakle, tvojih 100 u banci nikad nije sigurno
<ivoks> u zagrebu imas hrpu stanova
<ivoks> koje su radile banke
<SilverSpace> ali ja govorim o porezu na stednju to ljudi krivo tumace 
<ivoks> i to sa tih tvojih 100
<jelly-home> moja procjena je da je sigurnije od madraca
<ivoks> i sad ne mogu prodat te stanove, jer ce onda morati uzeti od tvojih 100
<ivoks> i onda ce pokusavati krpati kraj s krajem, kako tko umre
<Mmike> ali!
<Mmike> NISAM BACKUPIRAO /VAR
<Mmike> <- IDIJOT
<Mmike> oki, mozda bolje da ti ja ne pomazem :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: drugo je poslovanje banke 
<oki> padobro Å¡tas je tu je
<jelly-home> Mmike: rule of thumb: uvijek backupiraj sve
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, idijot
<Mmike> nemam rijeci za sebe nekad
<oki> ako već nemogu sada vratiti filove
<Mmike> oki, ok, daklem, dal' su ta dva stroja povezana mrezom nekako?
<Mmike> oki, dal' su ta dva stroja na internetu iza nekakvog kucnog rutera?
<oki> pa oba sde spajaju bežićno na wirelles ruter
<Mmike> oki, dal' mozes na tom ruteru konfigurirati port forwarding?
<Mmike> ok, kul
<Mmike> znaci imas dhcp na tom ruteru, right? A jel' mosh port forwarding slagati?
<oki> e sada to je o bneta
<oki> milsim da to nemogu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mosh pimpek pokazat ruteru
<Mmike> ok, smislit cemo nesto vec
<Mmike> imas li prazan CD doma, i przilicu za isti?
<ivoks> Mmike: http://join.me
<ivoks> Mmike: nije idealno, ali radi
<ivoks> ruzno, da
<ivoks> sporo, da
<oki> nemam 
<ivoks> ali radi i svaka susa ga moze pokrenut
<oki> ovo je stara kanta
<Mmike> ivoks, sto je to? nesto k'o teamviewer?
<ivoks> VNC over HTTP
<Mmike> oki, a, jel' imas USB stick ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, sysrescuecd je bez Xa, nesto cemo sa sshom i tuneliranjem smislit
<oki> nego kasko da podesim ovi preostlai filovi koji sdu ostali da ih sačuvam i da onda pristupi recovery
<Mmike> samo da dodjemo :)
<ivoks> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ivoks> neces uspjeti
<oki> reka bi ti da imam
<Mmike> oki, ovi koji su ostali su ostali, ako ih ne obrises, ostati ce :)
<ivoks> ali divim se tvojoj upornosti
<Mmike> oki, pa, kak mislim - moramo nekako bootati taj stroj s posebnog CDja ili USB sticka
<ivoks> nemas cdrom, nemas usb
<Mmike> kako si ubuntu instalirao gore?
<ivoks> pa kak si instalirao sustav?
<Mmike> nemas rizlu, nemas zizu, a pusio bi! :D
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda ima pxe slozen doma? :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ne kuzim zasto ne bi zbutao ubuntu live na 'potrganom' stroju i tamo sve radio
<oki> nadogradnjom
<ivoks> koji k ti treba systemrescuecd
<ivoks> samo kompliciras
<Mmike> zato sto se sysrescd boota odmah i ima sve gotovo
<ivoks> ocito :)
<Mmike> ubuntu live cd traje 101 godinu da s epokrene i nema nist na sebi
<oki> čke jeli postoji način da se preko teamviewera to napravi
<Mmike> oki, trebas moci bootati taj stroj s CDja ili USB sticka
<Mmike> oki malo pozadine, tehnicke:
<Mmike> znaci, zamisli da je filesystem kao neka tablica s 3 kolone: path (putanja), filename (naziv fajla), sadrzaj
<Mmike> ti kad obrises file, on u biti ne nestane s diska
<Mmike> nego se samo taj 'redak' u gornjoj 'tablici' oznaci kao 'slobodan'
<Mmike> ali podaci su jos na disku
<Mmike> kako ti koristis racunalo tako ce ubuntu, kad treba nesto zapisati, naci slobodan 'redak' i zapisati sto treba
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> ti si malocas napravio dar-mar i obrisao sve
<Mmike> u biti, kako sam objasnio gore, nisi obrisao nego samo 'oznacio' kao obrisano
<Mmike> al' kako koristis racunalo dalje, postoji sansa da ce se ti podaci prepisati - ubuntu stalno neki drek pise po disku, logovi razni i ino
<Mmike> zato smo ti rekli da ugasis kompjuter
<Mmike> jer su jedino tako podaci sigurni
<Mmike> i zato trebas bootati kompjuter sa posebnog CDja (sysrescueCD, ubuntu instalacijski cd, bilo koji drek), jer taj liveCD ne pise nista po disku
<Mmike> kapis?
<oki> kontam
<ivoks> ...lijep pozdrav
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> daklem, imas li mogucnost bootati taj stroj nekako? Sa USBa ili CDja ili cega vec/
<oki> da li postoji da ga se boota online
<oki> nemam cd od 12.04. al ima od prijašnjih verzija
<Mmike> pa, postoji - tehnicki :) to se zove netboot ili pxe boot ili kako vec, al' to je totalni izjeb za sloziti i trajalo bi pre dugo ovako preko irca :)
<Mmike> trebas dhcp server malo drugacije podesiti, na drugi stsroj instalirati tftp server, ili neki web server (ili oboje)|, skinuti tzv. netinstall image, prirediti ga, staviti na tocno odrdjeno mjesto, izmoliti dva ocenasa, pogladiti budu po tabanima, i tako to
<Mmike> kojih 
<Mmike> koja prijasnja verzija?
<oki> 10.10. mislim
<Mmike> nisam siguran jel' taj ima photorec gore
<Mmike> teorecki 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj probaj bootnit
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet 
<SilverSpace> stavio sam ipaku rc.local
<infy-_> o/
<infy-_> Neka je utakmica ka
<Mmike> ae
<oki> evo stavia sam+
<oki> Å¡ta sada
<oki> ponovno sam u u sustavu logira se
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj napisi: photorec
<Mmike> i nista vise
<Mmike> samo t
<Mmike> jel' se desi sta mudro?
<oki> klinia na boot ali sam ponovno u radnoj površini ka i prije
<Mmike> jesi li bootao sa tog CDja ili sa diska?
<oki> sa cd-a
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jesi napisao: photorec
<oki> jesam 
<Mmike> jel' reklo 'not found' ili je nesto pokrenulo?
<oki> evo napisalo da ga sa sudo apt get install testdisk insztaliram
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj probaj to napisat
<oki> instaliran
<oki> Å¡ta sada
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> aj vidi sad dal' imas ssh i sshd instsaliran
<Mmike> prvo napisi: ssh
<Mmike> i reci jel' ti kaze sta?
<oki> ssh ispiše usage : ssh pa u uglatim zagradama
<Mmike> ok, super
<Mmike> aj sad napisi: telnet localhost 22
<Mmike> jel' ti napise nesto?
<Mmike> tj, sta ti napise
<Mmike> dadal' nesto kao 'connected to localhost'
<Mmike> ili nesto kao 'connection refused' ili 'connection timed out'?
<oki> telnetrying 127.0.0.1 telne: unable connect to remote host: connection refused
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> pisi: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Mmike> kad je to proslo, probaj opet telnet
<oki> dobijem telnet>
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> telnet localhost 22
<infy-_> Å¡to se ovdje debugga? 8)
<Mmike> infy-_, drama :)
<Mmike> infy-_, covjek uspio zabunom kroz ftp obrisat sve sa stroja
<infy-_> vidim telnet... mislim se...
<infy-_> oh.....
<Mmike> sad pokusavamo da se ja spojim gore pa da photorecom vidim jel' mogu sto vratiti
<infy-_> au, sretno :)
<oki> ispiše trying 127.0.0.1 connecteted to localhost escape charatcer  ssh-2.0 -openssh_5.9p1 Debina-5ubuntu1.4
<Mmike> jebenka
<oki> connection closed by foreign host
<Mmike> ok, sad cemo napraviti slijedece - ti ces se spojiti na moj stroj na nacin da ces napraviti tzv. ssh tunel kroz koji cu se ja spojiti na tvoj stroj. objasnim sto i kako.
<Mmike> uz to, promjeniti ces password useru s kojim si sad ulogiran (to je livecd user) kako bih se ja mogao spojiti i dobiti root ovlasti e nebih li probao vratiti obrisano
<Mmike> dal' je to ok?
<oki> slobodno
<infy-_> ahh, router i NAT i portovi :\
<Mmike> oki, ok, aj prvo napisi: id
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> napisi: whoami
<Mmike> i reci sto ti napise
<oki> dislexia
<Mmike> to nije live cd
<Mmike> nisi bootao live CD nego si butao svoj stroj
<Mmike> nevalja
<Mmike> svaki put kad upalis komp i bootas sa svog hard diska smanjujes sansu da cemo uspjeti vratiti obrisano
<oki> Å¡ta da napravim  sada
<oki> da li ima Å¡anse sada dase vrati izgubljeno
<Mmike> bootaj stroj sa liveCDa
<Mmike> ima sanse
<Mmike> ali moras bootati s liveCDa
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd8npUGwlCc <- captain Janeway :D
<datase> Mmike: Title: Ryan's Hope Jack Fenelli and Mary Ryan Clip 10, Views: 4104, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/napredak-proizvodnji-ssd-diskova/132966.aspx
<oki> piše (initramfs) _ 
<oki> _ ovo titra i ništa se ne događa
<Mmike> nesh ti ne valja s tim CDjem, rekao bih
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj gol?
<infy-_> gool -_-
<oki> Å¡ta da napravim
<oki> restart i ponopvim ili
<Mmike> moras bootati liveCD
<infy-_> na kraju će ispasti da nije dobar CD.
<Mmike> stavis CD, upalis komp, stisnes F9 ili F11 ili koji vec, kad se otvori 'boot meni'  izaberes 'cdrom' i bootas s cdroma
<Mmike> ili vec kako ti maticna/bios imaju to poslozeno
<Mmike> al' moras bootati s CDa
<infy-_> f8 ili paranoično DEL
<infy-_> ili je to za bios... nvm
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<SilverSpace> 92
<Mmike> vidio
<Mmike> 1:1
<Mmike> kaj produzetki idu?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi vidio ovo za ssd
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> vidt'cemo vidt' cemo
<Mmike> e sad
<Mmike> s obzirom da nam je sustav sjebat
<Mmike> pojavit ce se novi diskovi s tim pametnijim firmverom
<Mmike> i ti ce kostat masu vise
<Mmike> stovise, firmver ce bit tak napravljen da ga nesh moc stavit na postojece diskove
<Mmike> jer, mora se zaradit
<Mmike> pederana
<Mmike> zarada, taj cijeli koncept je u banani
<Mmike> sam ja ne vidim kak bi se tog rijesili :)
<infy-_> Da instaliram gvim moram maknuti vim zato jer je konfliktu i onda kad instaliram gvim dobijem i vim i gvim. Wow Arch you are weird
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je sve stoji ali ovo bi bio lijep napredak
<SilverSpace> kako god da bude 
<Mmike> to svakako
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> pederana :)
<Mmike> infy-_, sado-mazo? :)
<SilverSpace> infy-_: arch leti na raspberry
<infy-_> Ma arch je čudan ali eto
<infy-_> ne mogu više bit na ubuntu ubilo me
<infy-_> jedini razlog zašto je bia zato jer san prelin sist i napravit stvari kako triba. I sad zapravo nemam Arch nego Manjaro
<SilverSpace> da rpi ima gigabitni kan slozio bi od njega router
<infy-_> otkrio sam da mi tipkovnica ima ARM procesor i 128kBita memorije
<infy-_> :D
<SilverSpace> kakvu to tipkovnicu imas 
<infy-_> Coolermaster CMStorm Trigger Z
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsdeAF_Prfo#t=152
<SilverSpace> na nju istaliras arch
<datase> Mmike: Title: Ron Paul Supporters Spray Vinegar at the Sky to "Kill" Chemtrails!, Views: 57777, Rating: 49.409524%
<infy-_> da
<Mmike> LOO LL!
<infy-_> tipkovnica sa archom, predobro
<infy-_> 72MHz!
<Mmike> vise nego moj C64 :D
<infy-_> Ludnica tipkovnica
<Mmike> degradeani radi6 = cca 30/40 MB/sec in writes
<Mmike> opako lose :/
<SilverSpace> gol
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> sad se nesh desilo pa imam 70MB/sec
<Mmike> cudnp
<SilverSpace> otiso mali zeleni na gablec
<oki> pojavia mi se crni ekran pa sam ponovno restarta
<oki> Å¡ta da sada napravim
<Mmike> pa ako ne mozes bootati livecd
<Mmike> fakat nemam ideja 
<oki> evo kliknia sam photorec
<oki> i pojavilo se photorec6.13 data recovery utility  no hard disk found you need to be root to use  photorec
<oki> niže dolje ima sudo use the sudop command to restart as root and quit
<SilverSpace> zasto klikas ako ne znas 
<infy-_> whowhoami
<infy-_> oki: whoami
<oki> i dalje piše dislexia
<Mmike> oki, nisi bootao sa liveCDa
<Mmike> usrat ces si podatke
<Mmike> bootaj s live CDa
<Mmike> pa ja ne vjerujem da jos nema nikud za skinut kvalifikacije danasnje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak sad fakin 4:1 !?
<Mmike> to u produzecima bilo ili?
<SilverSpace> da
<oki> imali koji drugi način
<oki> vjerovatno ovi cd ne valja
<oki> photrec psotoji
<infy-_> oki: USB
<Mmike> oki, photorec postoji na tom stroju kojeg bootas
<Mmike> gasi stroj
<Mmike> sutra nadji nekog tko ce ti sprziti noviji ubuntu ili sysrescuecd ili nesto
<Mmike> nemoj palit stroj, svaki put kad ga upalis sansa da ti se sve to prebrisalo je veca
<oki> imali još  kakv način osim ovog
<Mmike> pa, ja ga ne vidim
<Mmike> ''Whichever directory is chosen for the guests must exactly the same on host and guest. " 
<Mmike> exactlying
<oki> Mmike evo naša sam jo jedan cd ali ovi je 9.10
<Mmike> a cek
<Mmike> nemas USB stick nikakav?
<oki> evo naša sam jedan na kojem piše bluetotoh
<oki> al ne Å¡ljaka
<infy-_> To nije USB stick, to je bluetooth stick (vrlo vjerojatno)
<oki> evo i još jedan ima 1,0GB slobodnog prosotra
<oki> da nisam pogleda vamo oko iza monitora ne bi ni zna da ga ima
<oki> Å¡ta da skinem na stick
<oki> infy ?
<Mmike> http://www.dedoimedo.com/physics/hybrid-cars.html
<Mmike> oki, skini systemrescudecd
<Mmike> systemrescuecd.com
<Mmike> oki, a ovaj komp s kojeg sad tipkas, to je isto neki linux/
<Mmike> ?
<oki> ne to je stara kanta di su windowsi neki
<oki> Mmike ovo šta si ti da piše da se plaća
<Mmike> http://www.sysresccd.org/Download
<Mmike> sorry
<Mmike> nije .com nego .org
<Mmike> skines
<Mmike> tamo ti pise kako da stavis na usb stick
<Mmike> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick#B.29_Recommended_USB_installation_method_from_Windows
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> jedino
<Mmike> ja idem lec sad
<Mmike> ne mogu vise
<Mmike> a dijete ce me sutra u zaranak dic
<oki1> evo taman skidam na sticck
<oki1> da li ima tko da nastavi  sa uputama u vezi reovery
<oki1> skiuo sam na stick systemrescuecd-x86-4.2.0.iso
#ubuntu-hr 2014-05-25
<markosejic> d jutro
<oki> dobro jutro svima
<Mmike> oki, ola
<Mmike> oki, jesi uspio skinuti ?
<oki> jesam skinuo sam systemrescuecd-x86-4.2.0.iso
<oki> na sticku
<oki> jutro Mmike
<Mmike> ok, dal' si slijedio upute, ili si samo izkopirao .iso na stick?
<oki> samo sam skiuo iso na stick
<Mmike> e jebiga :)
<Mmike> to nece raditi, moras slijediti upute s onog linka:
<Mmike> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick#B.29_Recommended_USB_installation_method_from_Windows
<oki> ali piše da skinem iso
<Mmike> jep, i onda ga moras 'instalirati' na stick
<Mmike> skinuo si instsaller i pokrenuo ga i to sve?
<Mmike> http://www.sysresccd.org/download/sysresccd-installer-2.0.0.exe <- to je installer
<oki> ne ovo nisam skinu već iso
<Mmike> Ok, ali, zasto nisi?
<Mmike> pa pise tamo sto moras napraviti
<oki> znači da a ovom kompu sada skinem exe
<oki> piše da i sa stika se može bootat
<oki> ali skinia sam iso
<oki> da li pomaže ako imam wine pa da exe pokrenem preko wine
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike> ti imas 2 kompjutera - jedan sa ubuntuom, taj s kojeg si obrisao sve, i drugi s windowsima, s kojeg si sad na ircu - da li je to tocno?
<oki> na iru sam di je ubuntu
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> ti bas ne zelis spasiti to, jelda? :)
<oki> želim
<Mmike> pa zasto onda uporno radis suprotno od onog sto ti se govori?
<oki> evo prebaujem s ena rugi komp
<Mmike> receno ti je da NE KORISTIS kompjuter di ti je ubuntu
<Mmike> rekao si da su na drugom kompu windowsi
<Mmike> i zato sam ti dao link na windows installer za sysrescuecd
<oki> da ali tribam vratit  podatke na ubuntu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ali je ocito da nemas pojma sto radis
<Mmike> i onda slusas ssto ti se govori
<Mmike> jer inace ces samo napraviti jos vece sranje
<Mmike> k'o slon u staklani
<Mmike> jedno dvajstpet puta ti je sinoc receno da NE DIRAS racunalo na kojem je ubuntu
<Mmike> da to racunalo moras bootati sa liveCDa ili USB sticka
<Mmike> al' ti to ignoriras :)
<oki_> Mmike evo me na drugom komp
<Mmike> http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick#B.29_Recommended_USB_installation_method_from_Windows
<Mmike> to napravi
<oki_> sidme skiniti ovi exe ali mi javi onda da blokira nešto
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> al' bez da mi kazes sto blokira ja ti ne mogu pomoci
<oki_> piše blokirala siguronosne politike
<oki_> piše blokirala zona  siguronosne politike
<Mmike> e jebiga sad
<Mmike> ugasi taj fajrvol ili sto vec
 * Mmike se ne razumije u windowse bas
<oki_> pa ček ako imam iso zar se ne bi trebalo sa sticka bootat kada pokrenem i označim stick
<oki_> pa firewall je na off
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> taj .iso treba 'namjestiti' na stick
<Mmike> i zato imas onaj installer, onaj .exe, koji ti to napravi, ako si u windowsima
<Mmike> znaci, skines .iso, skines .exe, pokrenes .exe, i pratis
 * Mmike nije to nikad radio, al' pretpostavljam da je self-explainatory
<oki_> nemogu skinuti opet mi piše ovo šta je maloprije da blokira zona sigurnosne politike
<oki_> a firewall je na off
<Mmike> ja ti tu ne znam pomoci
<Mmike> nemam pojma sto je 'zona sigurnosne politike'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ping
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti se kuzis u windowse
<oki_> a tto je da nešto blokira samo neznam šta
<Mmike> da, nemam pojma :/
<Mmike> to iz internet explorera skidas?
<Mmike> imas li mozda firefox/chrome?
<oki_> firefox
<oki_> milsim da ovo neće ići
<Mmike> moras naci nacin kako da to zaobidjes/ugasis/disejblas
<Mmike> te 'zone politike'
<oki_> a da skinem preko ovog drugog kompa pošto neznam di odblokirati na ovome
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> NEMOJ KORISTITI TAJ KOMP
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> cemu sve ovo inace? :)
<oki_> onda je najbolje da se pozdravim sa izbrisanim filovima kad na ovome di su windows thrash nije moguće skinuti jer je blokada
<Mmike> pa ovisi koliko su ti fajlovi bitni
<oki_> imam nekoliko bitnih  
<oki_> no ako treba mogu se suosjećano pozdraviti sa njima
<oki_> ako već ovako ne ide povrat ak isztih
<oki_> al najgore je u tome Å¡ta sada moram ponovno instalirati  wordpress i ostalo od programa Å¡ta sam ima
<oki_> da ne kompliciramo najbolje odustati od ovoga i pristupiti novim instalcijama programa koje sam imao
<Mmike> your data, your choice
<Mmike> jbg, zao mi je sto je zapelo na ovom glupom deatlju
<Mmike> al' ja fakat nemam pojma kako bih to zaobisao
<Mmike> to su win7?
<oki_> Mmike: ma sve 5, onda da se ne zamaramo sa ovim,  eto vidiš zbog čega ne volim koristi windowse
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nije bas nit da si se sa ubuntuom proslavio :0
<oki_> pola ovbvih filova šta je ostalo je isto prazno mislim na direktorije da ih izbrišem
<oki_> a ono Å¡ta je ostalo lipo kopirat na usb, i ponovno krenuti sa instalacijom pojeinih programa
<oki_> međutim imali prije toga kakav checking sustava ako nešto nedostaje
<Mmike> obrisao si samo svoje fajlove
<Mmike> nisi obrisao nista sistemsko
<oki_> mislim da nisam
<oki_> ali da za svaki slučaj se napravi neki check prije nego šta idem instalirati ponovno programe koje sam ima
<oki_> sada ću se prebaciti na ovi komp ubuntu
<oki> evo sada sam na ubuntu
<oki> al zbog čega nema ovih direktorija glazba, slike itd... šta su se nalazile u  osobnoj mapi
<oki> na home
<Mmike> obrisao si ih? :)
<oki> a znam ali kako to vratiti pošto to dolazi sa instalaijom ubunta
<oki> ili jednostavno napraviti direktorije i tako ih nazvati bez puno okolišanja
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to i jesu plain direktoriji
<Mmike> nikakva filozofija
<oki> Mmike: sada ponovno wordpress
<SilverSpace> jutro
<oki> dobro jutro SilverSpace
<oki> pratia sam upute al mi ne radi lamp
<SilverSpace> koje upute
<oki> SilverSpace: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti kaze http://localhost/
<oki> not found 404
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<oki> SilverSpace http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514494/
<SilverSpace> imas li mapu www
<SilverSpace> u home
<infy-_> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> infy-_: jutro
<infy-> Kako je
<oki> u var se nalazi www
<SilverSpace> oki: ako nemas napravi je i opet apache restartaj 
<SilverSpace> oki: sto ti ono kaze kaj si pejstao 
<SilverSpace> ne pitam te di je www nego dali je u home
<oki> da ne postoji mapa www
<SilverSpace> ti si toga hrpu tu u tom ubuntu mjenjao da boli glava 
<SilverSpace> vidis da ti je virtuakhost slozen da gleda u home
<SilverSpace> i www mora bit u home
<oki> sada radi
<oki> e sada wordpress
<SilverSpace> ne
<infy-> Zašto je ovaj kanal tako živ a linux.hr tako mrtav..?
<infy-> To mi nikad nije bilo jasno
<SilverSpace> sad vidi sto ti opet kaze 
<SilverSpace> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<infy-> hm mogao bi se registrirati ovdje napokon
<SilverSpace> infy-: ovdje je zajebancija :)
<infy-> Gdje da se reggam na forum ili na freenode
<SilverSpace> cek nik ti nije regan na freenode
<infy-> mislim da nije ahahhaha
<infy-> Zato jer sam ja bio ovdje davno, prije par godina
<infy-> i onda mi se sjeba irssi i nije mi se dalo popravit
<infy-> i evo sada san opet tu
<SilverSpace> ako ti je slobodan onda na freenode
<infy-> let's see
<infy-> brb
<infy-> eo ga
<oki> sada mi pokazuje u locahostu kada kliknem http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin/   pokazuje -> Error establishing a database connection
<SilverSpace> oki: jesi istaliro i napravio bazu za wp
<SilverSpace> konfigurirao 
<SilverSpace> pestas u terminal bezveze naredbe 
<oki> Silver Space http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514575/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oy
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jesi vidio kako sam na kraju rijesio timer
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1658.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> 0,1sec - 10h
<SilverSpace> 2000W relej
<SilverSpace> u njemu 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oASZG96v0Rk
<datase> tonil: Title: Akcent - That's My Name (Ultra Music), Views: 28967062, Rating: 97.92307%
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> Apache...not running.
<SilverSpace> a radi 
<SilverSpace> duhovi
<oki>  i dalje Error establishing a database connection
<SilverSpace> jesi u wp napravio u ini datoteci izmjene
<oki> SilverSPace u wp-config.php jesam
<SilverSpace> da tu
<SilverSpace> neznam na pamet :)
<SilverSpace> nisi bazu napravio 
<SilverSpace> dali ti radi phpmyadmin
<SilverSpace> define('DB_NAME', 'wordpress');
<SilverSpace> tu ime baze 
<SilverSpace> ali je moras prije napraviti 
<SilverSpace> pestanjem naredbi u terminal neces nista napravit 
<SilverSpace> ako ne razumijes sto radis
<ivoks> 'jutro
<ivoks> jos uvijek wordpress?
 * ivoks si razmislja predloziti juju za instalaciju wordpressa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ispconfig! :-)
<oki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514793/ i dalje je Error establishing a database connection
<oki> ove korake imam zapisano pa sam na ovi način pokuša
<SilverSpace> zasto pejstas bezveze
<SilverSpace> i ne odgovars sto te pitam 
<oki> nisam pejsta nikakve naredbe već samo pokazujem šta sam napravio u međuvremenu
<ivoks> kaj ti ne citas?
<ivoks> mysql> grant all privileges on wordpress.* to wordpress@loalhost indetified by "xxxx";
<ivoks> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'indetified by "xxxx"' at line 1
<ivoks> erorr = greska
<ivoks> znaci da nije napravio ono sto mislis da je
<ivoks> imas par gresaka u toj naredbi, a i typo
<oki> xxx je zamjena za pravi pasw
<ivoks> ali mysql ti je javio gresku!
<ivoks> jel citas?
<ivoks> ne volim windows korisnike
<ivoks> taj sustav ih je naucio da ne citaju
<ivoks> samo slikice, boje :)
<oki> čitam vidim i neznam zbog čega javlja grešku
<ivoks> pa napisao ti je da ti je syntaxa kriva
<ivoks> grant all privileges on wordpress.* to 'wordpress'@'localhost' identified by 'xxx';
<ivoks> imas dva typoa i fale ti navodnici
<ivoks> nije loalhost, vec localhost
<ivoks> i nije indetified, vec identified
<ivoks> lijepo ti je napisao di si zajebo
<ivoks> right syntax to use near 'indetified by "xxxx"' at line 1
<ivoks> i nakon toga moras izvrsiti i:
<ivoks> flush privileges;
<oki> ivoks da  ali zbog čega mi javlja ovo: mysql> select user, host from mysql, user order by user, host;
<oki> ERROR 1046 (3D000): No database selected
<oki> mysql> 
<ivoks> oki: to je kao da me pitas zbog cega banane ne lete
<ivoks> ne, da se ispravim
<ivoks> to je kao da me pitas zasto banane ne lete jer kad ih bacis one vriste 'ali mi ne mozemo letjeti'
<ivoks> jel znas sto select naredba uopce radi?
<ivoks> i sto ta cijela naredba uopce znaci
<oki> ok, select znači označi  odaberi
<ivoks> znas li u SQL jeziku, kada se koristi select?
<ivoks> i znas li sto je SQL uopce?
<oki> kada želiš podesiti da user koristi baze
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> select je za odabir 'redaka' u bazi koji odgovaraju nekom kriteriju
<ivoks> tvoja select naredba je kriva za ono sto zelis postici
<ivoks> zelies odabrati user i host polja iz mysql tablice
<ivoks> a takvo sto ne postoji
<ivoks> ne znam odakle ti ta linija, ali skroz je kriva
<ivoks> select user,host from mysql.user order by user,host;
<ivoks> to bi mozda i radilo
<ivoks> 'from' definira iz koje ces tablice odabrati
<ivoks> a ti si tamo upisao 'mysql, user'
<ivoks> sto ne znaci bas nista
<ivoks> mysql.user znaci iz mysql baze, user tablice
<oki> znači da ovo šta imam zapisane korake ne vrijedi
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto je on prije napravio pa sad ima dzumbus u sistemu 
<SilverSpace> i ktome ne zna sto radi ni ne odgovara na pitanja
<ivoks> oki: ne znam koje ti korake imas zapisane
<ivoks> ja ti govorim o tvojoj select naredbi
<ivoks> to sto ti imas krivu jednu naredbu, ne znaci da trebas reinstalirati operacijski sustav
<ivoks> radje mozda kupiti knjigu ili dvije, i uciti malo, ako se zelis baviti web stranicama
<ivoks> mi ti mozemo pomoci ovdje, ali primijeti kako 'pomoc' ne znaci 'rijesiti probleme'
<ivoks> od tebe se zahtijeva i malo razumijevanja, a posebice da znas i procitati sto pise
 * ivoks razmislja prebaciti ext4 na btrfs
<oki> ove korake imam: sudo -s > root@ - > mysql -p -> pw:   mysql> select user ();  mysql> select user, host from mysql, user order by user, host; show grants for wordpress@localhost; show databases;
<oki> da pokušavam skontati i pratim šta mi tko od vas govori
<ivoks> nista od toga ti ne treba
<ivoks> i opet, to si nesto krivo prepisao
<oki> ivoks ovako ima redoslijed zapisan od zadnjeg tj prvog puta
<ivoks> daj ti prvo reci tko ti je dao te upute?
<oki> evo izbrisa sam wordpress i ponovno rapsakira u www 
<oki> nemogu se sititi točno tko je od vas
<ivoks> o joj...
<ivoks> ili lazes
<ivoks> ili si krivo prepisao
<ivoks> prilicno sam siguran da ti nitko nije dao ovakve besmislene upute
<ivoks> ok, mozda SilverSpace :)
<ivoks> i nisi trebao dirati wordpress
<ivoks> jer tvoji problemi su s izradom baze
<oki> ivoks --- >evo sada sam ovo http://127.0.0.1/wordpress/wp-admin/ piše create a configuration file
<SilverSpace> ivoks: lol ovo ni u ludilu 
<SilverSpace> iz terminala nikada nisam dirao po mysql
<oki> edit sam wpconfig.php i ubacio ime baze i ime korisnika i pasw
<oki> i opet mi se javi Error establishing a database connection
<SilverSpace> kojeg korisnika
<SilverSpace> jel znas
<SilverSpace> jel ti je ime baze pravi
<oki> ime baze je wordpress a user admin
<oki> nešto ja kri vo očito radim
<SilverSpace> admin ?
<SilverSpace> user mora bit od mysql
<SilverSpace> i njegov pass
<SilverSpace> ne od wordpressa
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> nemoj slusat SilverSpacea
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ovoo je sigurno 
<ivoks> oki: prestani raditi bilo sta
<ivoks> i pro guglaj sto je sql, sto je mysql i kako wordpress radi
<ivoks> ne mozes instalirati i konfigurirati wordpress bez da razumijes osnovne stvari
<ivoks> a ne razumijes ih
<ivoks> ulozi 3-4h u citanje i sam ces sloziti za 5 minuta sve
<oki> znam da rapakiram wordpress u www editiram wp-config.php i unesem ime baze ime usera i pasw
<oki> ali nakon toga mi se pojav i ovo gore prethodno  error 
<ivoks> NE
<ivoks> ocito pojma nemas
<ivoks> ne razumijes nista
<ivoks> badava ti mi tu pricamo, kada ne razumijes
<ivoks> sad cu ti dati link
<ivoks> http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress
<ivoks> sve na ovome moras procitati prije nego li uopce taknes instalaciju
<SilverSpace> sad ces ga zbuniti jos vise :)
<oki> SilverSpace upravo tako
<ivoks> ako te citanje zbunjuje, zaboravi sve i vrati se na windows
<ivoks> kao sto windows nije za svakoga, tako ni linux nije za svakoga
<SilverSpace> za koga danas glasati
<ivoks> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-php-and-mysql-work-together-in-wordpress.html
<ivoks> dobio sam ubuntu majicu s 'ivoks' natpisom na ledjima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel su jos onako lose
<ivoks> za koga glasat
<ivoks> bilo koga samo ne hdz, sdp ili neke vrlo lijeve ili vrlo desne
<SilverSpace> eh onda za bandica :)
<ivoks> moram pocet trcati, postao sam tenk
<SilverSpace> bome i ja zaljenio se voziti bike
<SilverSpace> a morao bi 
<SilverSpace> odoh sad po kruh, a mozda i na glasanje
<ivoks> idem i ja dalje, aj poz
<oki> ne ide nikako
<SilverSpace> oki: dali ti nesto otvori na ovom linku
<SilverSpace> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<oki> SilverSpace: da login u php admin
<SilverSpace> i koji ti je tu user i pass
<oki> admin i admin   al kad stav im onda se pojavi ovo #1045 Prijavljivanje na MySQL poslužitelj nije moguće
<SilverSpace> jel ti uopce radi MySQL
<SilverSpace> status mysql
<oki> dislexia@dislexia:~$ status mysql
<oki> mysql start/running, process 1136
<oki> dislexia@dislexia:~$ 
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> jesi se ulogirao u http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<oki> nisam kaže mi ovo gore
<oki> prilikom logiranja
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 26.6°C (1:24 PM CEST on May 25, 2014). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 57%. Dew Point: 17.0°C. Pressure: 30.04 in 1017 hPa (Steady). 
<SilverSpace> isti problem isto odstojanje http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/20/%23ubuntu-hr.html
<SilverSpace> oki: koliko vidim kod logiranja na http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ user po defaultu treba bit root
<oki> SilverSpace ulogirao se
<SilverSpace> jel sad znas kaj treba staviti u wp-config.php
<infy-> još wp?
<SilverSpace> infy-: :) 
<SilverSpace> odoh gledati F1
<SilverSpace> bok
<infy-> o/
<oki> ne
<oki> uspio sam evo me u dashboaru od wp
<oki> sada kako poesiti a mogu doavati nove pluginove i theme
<oki> Mmike da li si tu možda?
<oki> infy?
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoy :)
<SilverSpace> oki: za svaku themu i plugin ti pise kako rucno dodati 
<oki> da, u međuvremnu sa skontao da se može automatski kroz wordpress samo unesem login u pasww od localhosta
<oki> tj moga računala
<oki> nego da pitam zbog čega ima sada dva hosta: dislexia@dislexia:~$ cat /etc/hosts127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	dislexia mojserver
<oki> ovi drugi je Å¡ta je bilo prije 
<SilverSpace> ne 
<oki> da li se to može maknuti?
<SilverSpace> ne
<oki> ok
<SilverSpace> ne diraj tu nista
<oki> ok
<oki> e sada kako podesiti ftp tako a sada sa localhosta prebacujem podatke , ili mislim a sam kivo postavio pitanje šta želim
<SilverSpace> o ftp ti ne znam nista
<SilverSpace> i ne znam kaj ce ti to lokalno 
<oki> pa ako je gotov uradak da ga mogu prenijeti na određenu domenu
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> za kaj ce ti onda lokalni ftp
<oki> ili mi to nije potrebno?
<SilverSpace> ako mislis zakupiti domenu 
<SilverSpace> nije ti potrebno 
<oki> a ako nekome radim stranicu a treba je prebaciti na već unaprijed postojeću domenu
<SilverSpace> gftp
<SilverSpace> program 
<SilverSpace> ili imas ih hrpu 
<jelly-home> mrmlj krepo stream
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pa nema bas kaj zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ovi kometatori na rtl su ko da plivanje komentiraju 
<oki> kada bude zatribalo ako zakažem
<jelly-home> ovi na sky ionako komentiraju da jel hamiltonu upalo nes u oko i kako ce to ocistit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce ga i riki skinuti
<jelly-home> jos bu ga ricciardo stigao do kraja
<SilverSpace> SC spasava
<jelly-home> a-ha, bolje je prek proxyja
<SilverSpace> nema RB brzine
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije losa bila, na kraju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo kraj 
<SilverSpace> ali lose kao i uvijek u monte karo
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> kol'ko je losa mogla bit
<Mmike> jos je ok ispala
<Mmike> al' i dalje
<Mmike> GP2 kicks ass
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3PgH86OyEM
<datase> Mmike: Title: #ViolenceIsViolence: Domestic abuse advert Mankind, Views: 829475, Rating: 98.666668%
<SilverSpace> vettel fakat nema srece sa bolidom
<SilverSpace> fakat se promjenio ovaj XAMPP od kad ga nisam pokrenuo 
<SilverSpace> gasim i odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<ivoks> boli me glava
<ivoks> kad god odem nekam, uvijek me iznenadi kako javni prijevoz moze biti efikasan
<ivoks> cak i u gradovima manjima od zagreba
<Mmike>       [==============>......]  recovery = 71.5% (1396700968/1953381888) finish=152.0min speed=61033K/sec
<Mmike> pljf
<ivoks> kaj pak ti radis?
<ivoks> konacno sam poplacao sve racune koji su dosli u ova tri mjeseca :)
<ivoks> er tjedna
<ivoks> idem migrirati ext4 na btrfs
<tonil1> stvarno mi ne ide sa zenskima
<tonil1> sad dobio poruku od jedne, "nemoj ti meni sa tim svojim ulizivanjima da pokusavas osvojit,ne pali to kod mene"
<tonil1> i smjesak
<tonil1> dafuq
<ivoks> samo nastavi
<tonil1> ko ce to razumit
<ivoks> to je ziher neka dalmatinka
<ivoks> one su tvrde ko kamen :)
<tonil1> da
<ivoks> ako si dobio smajlic, bit ce da joj se svidja :)
<tonil1> neznam rekla je jucer da ce ic u Å¡oping sa mnom kad budem kupovao kosulju da mi izabere,uzeo sam joj ruzu u diskacu,a danas mi ne odgovara poslije toga
<tonil1> ko ce razumit zenski mozak
<tonil1> a sa ovon drugon sa faksa sam se posteno posvadja
<tonil1> pa bi treba nac zamjenu
<tonil1> ivoks, nije bio smjalic ovo ":P" jel se to racuna pod smjesak?
<ivoks> ne :)
<ivoks> ne, ne poklanjati ruzer :)
<ivoks> ruzu poklonis kada idete na privatni 'dejt'
<ivoks> ili kada vec hodate
<ivoks> ne kada idete u disco :)
<tonil1> al ono naisla ona sa ruzama ja vec bio pijan i odma uzeo
<ivoks> ne to raditi :)
<ivoks> za pocetak, ne se napiti kada pokusavas uletiti curi :D
<ivoks> ruza je izraz simpatije
<ivoks> neces nekome nasred diska reci 'e, svidjas mi se'
<ivoks> nego kad ste sami il nesto
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je brtfs stable?
<ivoks> joj, u sta se pretvara ovaj kanal :D
<ivoks> Mmike: vrijeme je da saznamo :D
<tonil1> hah xD
<Mmike> ivoks, blog about it  ! :)
<Mmike> i napravi backup!
<tonil1> ivoks, al vodim je na pizzu i palacinke gotove svake nedilje od 2 miseca ove godine
<ivoks> kernel devovi u canonicalu mi govore da ga vrte vec mjesecima
<ivoks> tonil1: pa onda joj ruzu poklonis uz palacinku
<ivoks> a ne u discu
<ivoks> ono, velis 'idem po palacinke
<ivoks> a vratis se s palacinkom i ruzom
<ivoks> il nes tak
<ivoks> nemoj staviti ruzu u palacinku :)
<ivoks> al sad je gotovo
<ivoks> ruze si sjebao do daljnjega
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: ionako sve drzim u cloudu
<Mmike> ruza je taki klise
<Mmike> ivoks, owncloud? :)
<ivoks> ownssh
 * Mmike googles
<ivoks> poanta je da je uvijek dostupno, od bilo gdje
<ivoks> o lol
<Mmike> http://www.ownssh.com/
<Mmike> wat? :)
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> rsync preko ssh
<ivoks> u srijedu vodim curu na kavu u london
<ivoks> pa onda bec
<Mmike> idem glasat
<ivoks> ja vec jesam
<Mmike> za nehdzsdp?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ++
<ivoks> dobro je, izlaznost je veca
<ivoks> dobro je sto ljudi glasuju
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> brijem da je dobro, da
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> umret vani
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> napravi ext2 subvolume
<ivoks> pa ako nije dobro, mozes napraviti rollback
<ivoks> koji novinari
<ivoks> Slab odaziv birača na poplavljenim područjima
<ivoks> no shit sherlock
<ivoks> op... conversion complete
<ivoks> hihi missing operating system
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> iwlwifi ne radi na n mrezama u novijim kernelima
<ivoks> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=72601
<ivoks> kak me zivcira jedan klijent
<ivoks> svako malo salje mailove i faxeve 'ovoliko smo vam duzni'
<ivoks> dakle, cini se da sam dobar kombi ubo
<Mmike> ivoks, url
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ubrtfso?
<Mmike> zakaj mi je internet puko?
<Mmike> jebemtisve
<Mmike> iso sam sad se prosetat do kartinga samo
<Mmike> i valjda neko drvo tamo neki kurac
<Mmike> nisam mogo prestat kihat
<Mmike> a ja kad kihnem mrtvi se dizu
<Mmike> dijete u soku, dero se jadan cijelim putem doma
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/sto-ste-im-porucili-na-glasackim-listicima-zovite-0609011/749430.aspx
<ivoks> Mmike: jesam, prebacio sam na btrfs
<Mmike> sto veli fio?
<ivoks> nisam vrtio
<ivoks> jel netko ima kuku na autu?
<Mmike> imam ja
<oki> Mmike?
<Mmike> oki, druze stari!
<Mmike> jesi uspio? :)
<oki> jesam ali sada javlja error prilikom uploanja media
<ivoks> imas?
<ivoks> daj mi reci, jel imas prikolicu isto? :)
<Mmike> E jebiga sad :)
<Mmike> Nemam, imam samo kuku. Lik prije je imao gliser pa ga je navazao pa si je ugradio kuku, pa gliser s prikolicom prodao a kuka ostala na autu.
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> nadam se da si zamijenio zadnje amortizere :)
<oki> Mmike:Error saving media attachment. i Unable to create directory wp-content/uploads/2014/05. Is its parent directory writable by the server?
<Mmike> nema potrebe, ok su
<ivoks> zanima me zasto bi mi se prikolica otkvacila u voznji
<Mmike> ivoks, lik je jednom vozio gliser na more i jednom s mora :)
<Mmike> nisam ju nikad koristio
<Mmike> oki, kako dobro ti govoris engleski?
<ivoks> meni se cini da on ne cita
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> odnosno, kako dobro citas/razumijes engleski
<ivoks> primijetio sam da windows korisnici ne vole citati ono sto im racunalo ispise
<ivoks> vlajda posljedica klikanja po Nextu
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> i i agree na razne eule
<Mmike> i onda ti dodje enterpriseDB (postgres na steroidima) installer koji je, pazi sad, samo za Xe, i koji ima 1001 next :)
<Mmike> oki?
<Mmike> kak dobro ti ide engleski
<oki> srednje dobro
<Mmike> oki, znaci, znao bi prevesti gornju poruku na hrvatski?
<oki> greška prilikom uploanja attachmenta, nije moguće kreirati wpcontent direktorij jer je upisan  u serveru
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nije mogao napraviti wp-content/uploads/2014/05. moze li server pisati po 'nadredjenom' direktoriju?
<ivoks> server je apache
<Mmike> what ivoks said
<Mmike> ukratako
<ivoks> a direrktorij u koji pokusava pisati je wp-content/uploads
<Mmike> web server( apache) pokusava pisati po wp-content/bla/tra
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> oki, nisi dobro proucio dokumentaciju od wordpressa
<ivoks> ne, cekaj
<Mmike> sad, mozemo ti mireci sto da napravis
<Mmike> al' onda nesh nish naucit
<ivoks> nemoj mu to govoriti jer ce onda sve obrisati :)
<ivoks> a samo treba chmodat
<Mmike> da, nek sam skuzi kaj mora chmodat
<Mmike> i kaj je opce chmod
<Mmike> linux je zajeban korisniku koji dolazi s windowsa
<Mmike> i naporno je worpdress instalirat ak neznas sto je shell, sto je ftp, sto je http server...
<Mmike> al' ako to sam polovi, to ce bit prejebeno
<Mmike> oki, dakako, stojimo ti na raspolaganju ako ti sto nije jasno
<ivoks> oki: ok, znaci... apache je pokusao zapisati nesto u taj direktorij
<ivoks> i nije uspio
<oki> chmod 77
<ivoks> zato jer nema prava pisanja po tom direktoriju
<Mmike> ivoks, wiki brtfsov veli da bas brtfs nije stable
<Mmike> tj, da nije jos stable
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj onda :)
<oki> chmod 777 daje dozvole 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> chmod 777 daje dozvole svima da mogu sve
<ivoks> tako da, moras biti svjestan sto radis
<ivoks> sta bi chmodao sa 777?\
<ivoks> ode
<oki> Mmike
<ivoks> http://t.co/9WGjcD6afT
<oki> da izbrišem  wordpress i ponovno ga instaliram
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ne
<oki> ivoks: nisam
<oki> ivoks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7516453/
<ivoks> pitao sam te nesto prije pol sata
<ivoks> 19:37 < ivoks> sta bi chmodao sa 777?\
<oki> pa pretpostavljam da je potreno na wp-content
<ivoks> wp-content/uploads
<oki> al nema uploads
<oki> uspio
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> prntscr.com/3lyyzv
<ivoks> ajme kakvih budala po svijetu :)
<ivoks> oki: jel sad sve radi?
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/HrvatskaGSS/status/469392817589342209/photo/1
<oki> ivoks: za sada radi
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> Personalities : [raid6] [raid5] [raid4]
<Mmike> md0 : active raid6 sdi1[8] sdb1[7] sdh1[4] sdg1[3] sdf1[2] sde1[1] sdd1[0]
<Mmike>       9766909440 blocks super 1.2 level 6, 512k chunk, algorithm 2 [7/7] [UUUUUUU]
<Mmike> jeeee :)
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<Mmike> djesi, markosejic 
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ima neki razlog zasto bi mreza u 14.04 radila spor(ije/o)?
<markosejic> evo gledam linux action show
<Mmike> naime, na debianu 6 sam imao 110 MB/sec, na 14.04 imam 50
<Mmike> sa iprefom mjerim
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mjerim, da
<ivoks> ne znam, sumnjam
<ivoks> mada postoji kernel bug za n wifi
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> dje su sad init skripte?
<Mmike> za vsftdp recimo?
<ivoks> jao jao
<ivoks> koliko ti jos trebas uciti
<Mmike> ivoks, za to me placaju :D
<Mmike> aj sad prestani srat
<Mmike> i reci mi di su
<Mmike> /etc/init.d/ nije
<Mmike> service ovoono nije
<Mmike> nema upstarta vise, systemd je doso?
<Mmike> ili?
<oki> Mmike e sada kako da vidim koje su sve dozvole stavljenje na wp-content
<Mmike> aha, ipak je service ovoono
<Mmike> samo sto nema completiona
<oki> i na wp-content/uploads
<Mmike> bleh
<ivoks> pa upstart je u /etc/init/
<ivoks> a sysv je u /etc/init.d/
<Mmike> a kad kazem: service samba restart
<Mmike> to je upstart?
<ivoks> service x restart
<Mmike> da
<ivoks> to radi i sa sysv i upstart
<Mmike> steta sto nema completiona iza service
<Mmike> da, al' 13.10 si vsftpd imao u /etc/init.d
<Mmike> sad vise nemas
<ivoks> pa prebacen je u upstart
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> sad i ja to znam :D
<Mmike> bio sam uvjeren da sam na 13.04 ili 13.10 imao completione na service ovoono
<Mmike> pa sam tu lupao tab i nish se nije desavalo
<ivoks> ima i u 14.04
<Mmike> za vsftpd nema :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> ivoks, aj bas javi za brtfs
<Mmike> zanima me skroz
<ivoks> pa za sad radi
<Mmike> jel' ce ti se raspast k'o zdanji put brzo ili ce radit malo dulje :)D
<Mmike> al' salu na stranu, fakat me znaima kak to radi
<ivoks> gle stvarno, nema za vsftpd
<ivoks> a to je zato sto fali link in /etc/init.d/vsftpd na /etc/init/vsftpd.conf
<ivoks> auto compliton gleda samo u init.d
<ivoks> idem doma, glava me boli
<Mmike> ajde
<Mmike> idem i ja lec
<Mmike> zadnjih sat vremena nisam kihao, treba to iskoristit
<ivoks> ak hoces
<ivoks> mozes doci u utorak
<ivoks> kakav cudan osjecaj
<ivoks> nisam tankao 3 tjedna :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ti si na godisnjem sad?
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda moze utorak kasnije malo, ujutro imam sastanke :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, oko 250 MB/sec u citanju i oko 360 MB/sec u pisanju
<Mmike> doduse, ne kuzim kako je to moguce
<Mmike> al' eto, tako ispada
<OneKorea> Instalirao sam frendici ovaj Xubuntu LTS, na jedan star i ne previse pouzdan PC. Radi OK recimo, ali ima par sitnica koje mi triggeraju freeze nakon kojeg moram hard reset.
<OneKorea> a to je: instaliram Disconnect extenziju za firefox i pri ponovom pokretanju FFa freeze. ili: instaliram pepper-flash za chromium pa nakon pokretanja freeze.
<OneKorea> Se može nešto deducirat iz toga?
<jelly-home> freeze znaci stroj se ne javlja na ping?
<OneKorea> ne reagira na nikakav keyboard imput, nemogu switchat tty, probao reisub al to valjda ni nije ukljuceno  - - 
<OneKorea> Neposredno prije toga mi dodju graficki artefakti po monitoru
<OneKorea> ili neki pattern po monitoru iscrta i nakon toga ništa više. zeznuto za debugat. 
<jelly-home> dobro, a da li se javlja na ping?
<OneKorea> nisam probao
<OneKorea> nema drugog kompa na mreži, samo ajfonovi, androidi... 
<infy-> OneKorea: skini nešto sa storea s čim možeš pingat
<Mmike> OneKorea, graficki artefakti bi ukazali na problem s grafickom i/ili driverima
<OneKorea> a da... meni je čudno zašto se triggera baš nakon instalacije extenzija onih
<OneKorea> inače flash u firefoxu radi ok, youtube svira...
<jelly-home> OneKorea: takodjer, neki ssh klijent i digni ssh servis na tom racunalu; ako mu mreza radi nakon sto se "freeze" desi, mozda ces se moci spojiti i provjeriti dmesg ili Xorg log
<jelly-home> (ssh klijent na ajfonu, jel; servis na xubuntu, jeli)
<OneKorea> dobra ideja sa ssh, thx. mislio sam enejblat ssh servis da se mogu spojit remotely od doma recimo, al trebam se zezat sa routerom, port forward, dynamic IP...
<OneKorea> unutar mreže je lakše al ja sam tolko old skul da ni ne koristim smartfone =). A i ssh client na touchscrreenu, kako to radi :DDDD
<OneKorea> valjda bi mogao laptop dofurat al sve je to komplikacija -_-
<infy-> odoh spavat, sutra je veliki dan :( lkn
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> badblocks prodje ok
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> al' cim disk uturim u raid polje, nakon cca sat vremena, plejada errorova
<Mmike> idem radit
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> hoo
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesi vidio da i dalje proizvode b+, ali su skinuli cijenu na 25$
<SilverSpace> obrut: da vidio sam
<Mmike> Lokalizacija Ubuntua je, onak, u dost ocajnom stanju :)
<obrut> kad je ubuntu hr zajednica u banani
<Mmike> obrut: ti si zivi primjer zasto je tomu tako :)
<Mmike> krivi sam si bajk kupio
<Mmike> trebao sam kupit kalkhoff
<Mmike> recimo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/gradski-bicikli/kalkhoff-blackwood-velicina-rame-55-stanje-kao-oglas-15370321
<obrut> za grad sasma ok  bicikl
<Mmike> obrut: frend ima nesto slicno
<Mmike> nema blackwood nego nekvi drugi
<Mmike> bicikl je mega-mrak
<Mmike> ne za grad
<Mmike> oso bi na more s njim
<Mmike> (po cesti, dakako)
<Mmike> suspenzija u prednoj vilici + suspenzija u stangi od sica
<Mmike> pre udoban
<Mmike> tezi od moje kone, al' opce ga nije bed tjerat
<Mmike> nisi pogrbljen onak na bajku
<Mmike> nije, dakako, za spustanje niz sljeme sumom :)
<Mmike> al' to sam napravio tocno nikad :)
<obrut> kod nas je totalno krivi mindset oko kupnje bicikla, svi kupuju montic, a u biti im ne treba montic
<Mmike> obrut: yup
<Mmike> i ja kupio montic
<Mmike> mislim, dobar je bajk, sve 5
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> ne za vozit se svaki dan na poso i nazad
<obrut> to je ko da si kupio kroser ili traktor za po gradu... moze se, ali ono
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nesh slicno :D
<Mmike> veli frend koji ima taj kalkhoff i voza se svaki dan po 15-20 km
<Mmike> kad se sjedne na konu
<Mmike> veli, k'o da sam sjeo na raketu :)
<Mmike> lagana, mosh se zaletit odmah
<Mmike> al' veli, nakon 20 minuta, pa otpala mi ledja i ruke jer mi pol tezine na rukama napred :)
<Mmike> tak da - oce tko kupit konu? :)
<vileni> nudim cevape za konu
 * obrut nudi jos i luk i ajvar
<Mmike> kaj, nitko nece konu?
<vileni> prevelika je
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> reko ja da kona nis ne valja :)
<jelly> nudim cevape -- male
<Mmike> nigdje u .zg za kupit 250GB mSATA SSD
<Mmike> a da nije adata ili tak neki drek :(
<jelly> kaj fali adati :-)
<Mmike> veli ssd.userbenchmark.com da je los, spor, jadan te nikakav :)
<Mmike> nisu nit intel series 530 nesh bolji
<Mmike> a nasi debili sam to imaju po ducanima
<jelly> ali dostupan
<jelly> also jeftin
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ce ti mSATA SSD
<Mmike> SilverSpace: za laptop
<Mmike> htio bih u svoj laptop sturnit 250ak GB mSATU a ovu koiju imam (120GB) uturit u x220 sto sam ubo
<SilverSpace> ah to
<jelly> hm, ima refurb x220 na njuskalu za 2000kn
 * jelly pita jel ima koji s rezom vecom od 1366x768
<Mmike> jelly: nop :/
<Mmike> jelly: 12" je
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo za tebe bike :) http://is.gd/puqiXw
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol
 * weshmashian nudi samo kajmak za Mmiketovu konu
<SilverSpace> kaze mi Franko ti imas hrvatsko kratko pamcenje 
<jelly> Mmike: pa nema veze, ja bi svejedno 1440x900
<jelly> nek je sitno al ja se ispod 800 vertikale ne vracam!!!1
<jelly> jebo ih 16:9 sve skupa
<SilverSpace> da za laptop 16:9 nema smisla
<jelly> kad bi neko napravio X61 sa modernim hardverom, kupio bi odma dva
<jelly> nb: Lenovo je skuzio da su neki od dizajn gafova stvarno gafovi, u X250 su vratili fizicke gumbe za trackpoint
<jelly> jos kad bi vratili tipkovnicu u 7 redova
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i popravili su tipkovnicu na x1
<ivoks> bezveze su izgubili 2 godine
<Mmike> ivoks: e, da
<Mmike> ivoks: jedan kolega ima x1 sa starom tipkovnicom
<Mmike> pa koji je to uzas :)
<Mmike> drugi ima s novom, i to je fakat kul
<Mmike> na prednjim sajbama nesmijes imat nikakve naljepnice
<Mmike> tj, folije
<Mmike> frend ima foliju koja je 0% zatamnjenja
<Mmike> i nisu mu dali da prodje tehnici
<igustin> Mmike: !!!
<Mmike> igustin: dobri den! :)
<igustin> zašto nisi tamo gdje si trebao biti???
<igustin> mrmljmrmljmr
<jelly> ivoks: popravili mozda fizicki, ali layout na X1 je junk
<igustin> Mmike: btw, imaš 3 generacije X1C, 2nd gen ima problematičnu tipkovnicu, 1st i 3rd imaju OK
<Mmike> igustin: nitko me nije zvao :P :)
<jelly> steta, layout na 60-200-220 je bio ok
<Mmike> igustin: ma znam... meni x220 jos uvijek bolji od toga
<Mmike> ima izvrsnu tipkovnicu
<igustin> Mmike: jok nije :P :)
<Mmike> igustin: bile su naznake samo, konkretizacija je izostala  :)
<jelly> a cpu performanse su takitak nebitne, sve od sandybridgea na dalje je good enough
<Mmike> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/PDF/?uri=CELEX:31992L0092&from=EN
<igustin> Mmike: ajd mi reci da nisi otišao na onu drugu konfu koju si - kao - imao u isto vrijeme...?
<Mmike> jel' netko kuzi ovo?
<igustin> Mmike: ...i dolazim po tebe :P
<Mmike> igustin: nisam otisao, nisu me htjeli :)
 * Mmike se skriva u Zagrebu :)
<igustin> what?
<igustin> sad nisi ni tamo ni tu?
<Mmike> a da
<igustin> pih
<Mmike> i onda vec bilo kasno za prijavit se na clus
<Mmike> cluc
<igustin> loooseeeer
<Mmike> i sad sam tu di jesam
<igustin> nije kasno ni sada
<igustin> nacrtaj se
 * Mmike se pokriva katranom i ceka da ga netko zalije perjem
<igustin> zalit ću te bejzbol palicama
<Mmike> igustin: nemrem sad nikak, imam par stvari za dovrsit a u 1600 moram ic dete furat na djecje radosti
<igustin> sutra
<vileni> Mmike: jesi probao cevape kod kraljica? to tu blizu :)
<Mmike> vileni: blizu ceg? :)
<igustin> Mmike: btw, imali smo (i) čevape na ručak :P :) pojam nemaš što propuštatš :P :)
<vileni> blizu fera :)
<igustin> za*
<jelly> Mmike: ne kuzis legalese?  To je formalno skoro kao programski jezici
<Mmike> jelly: to nema smisla nikakvog :) 
<jelly> Mmike: imas hrpu referenci / uvjeta, i na kraju se na prethodni akat dodaje jedna recenica u clanku 1
<jelly> sve ono Whereas su samo ostvareni uvjeti tj. razlozi na osnovu kojih je donesen taj patch
<jelly> basically, imas changelog od GRO, i jednu recenicu zakrpe za Directive 86 /465 /EEC
<jelly> da je to RFC, izgledao bi isto tako samo obrnutim redoslijedom :-)
<pkiller> jeste vraćali kad izbrisane fotografije sa diska? http://pcmozak.com/1961/kako-vratiti-izbrisane-fotografije
<pkiller> ako znate za neki softver besplatan za data recovery bio bi zahvalan :)
<jelly> 1) napravi full image SD kartice 2) photorec
<jelly> 3) ak se radi o internom flashu... popusila si
<jelly> 4) osim ak je mobitel rootan, onda mozda ima sanse napraviti full-image internog flasha
<Mmike> jelly: cke, znaci, ak ocu znat kaj to tocno je moram se procitat sve te reference od prije?
<jelly> Mmike: da
<Mmike> prekrasno
<jelly> zasto?
<Mmike> pa zato sto cu ispizdit da to sve pohvatam
<jelly> za sto ti to treba?
<jelly> (ko te tera da se bavis s time)
<Mmike> ZIVOT! :D
<Mmike> ma tij sam folije zastitne metnit na auto
<Mmike> i sad ima lik koji prodaje i mece to i par frendova ima to od njega i zadovoljni su
<Mmike> i sad ima te neke 0% zatamnjenja folije
<Mmike> i pise u zakonu da se stakla (prednja) nesmiju dodatno zatamnjivati
<Mmike> i pise da moraju bit po toj normi stakla
<Mmike> pa sam tijo vidjet kaj veli ta norma
<Mmike> http://en.rootwelt.de/
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> ovi su jeftiniji od digitaloceana
<jelly> da li jeftino znaci da ti natrpaju tri "redundantna" VM-a na isti host?
<jelly> Mmike: btw sto vrtis gore da ti treba ssd iopsi? 
<vileni> Mmike: koji lik za stakla?
<Mmike> ne treba mi ssd iopsi
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> zast nebi uzo ssd kad svi imaju ssd?
<Mmike> digitalocean je ssd
<Mmike> linode je ssd
<Mmike> a hetzner su idijoti
<Mmike> vileni: neki u gajnicama
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> vileni: www.ultrastop.hr
<jelly> zas bi, ak mozes platit 2 eura umjesto 5
<Mmike> jelly: ne kontam
<jelly> zas bi uzeo ssd ak ti ne treba?
<jelly> https://www.ultravps.eu/en/ 2 ojra
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> digitalocean mi se cinio najjeftinijim onda
<Mmike> jelly:  koristis ultravps?
<Mmike> obrut: ima ovo smisla: https://keindl-sport.hr/zracnica-samokrpajuca-no-flats-26x195-2125-fv-proizvod-5365/#variationdetail5365_11485 ?
<jelly> Mmike: koristim stariji brand od iste firme, da
<Mmike> jelly: i zadovoljan?
<jelly> s obzirom na cijenu, super zadovoljan :-)
<jelly> tu i tamo im se zrusio host, jednom godisnje, plus jos otprilike toliko cesto Xen odn. SolusVM ima zakrpe
<jelly> zadnje sto su imali fehler je da su imali staru verziju PyGruba pa se masine nisu bootale nakon upgradea Debian 7 -> 8
<jelly> novi debian ima nekak drukcije komprimiran kernel
<jelly> moje jos nisam upgradeao al je neko drugi sa irca primijetijo
<Mmike> necu ovaj rootbla-de
<Mmike> spori downlink imaju
<Mmike> srknit probao onaj 100MB zip sa ubuntu-hr, 10 mbita
<jelly> jesi opleo paralelizam da izguras ostale sa unmetered linka
<Mmike> nasty 
<Mmike> cek :)
<jelly> mislis da to svi ostali klijenti ne rade... nije im bez vraga link zapunjen
<Mmike> da, al' digitalocean ide koliko ide
<Mmike> linode isto
<Mmike> jelly: od 10 pokrenutih 2 isla 1mb/sec, 6 ih ide 100k/sec, a 2 su isla 20mb/sec
<jelly> sad znas zasto je jeftino
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo - imam doma 8 diskova u stroju, kad napravim read sa svih 8 istovremeno imam oko 90MB/sec po disku
<Mmike> (kad krenem sa samo 4 imam oko 130MB/sec) (sata diskovi obicni nonssdjasti)
<Mmike> slicno je i za pisanje, mogu isto oko 90MB/sec pisati po diskovima istovremeno
<Mmike> al' mdadm resync (dodao novi disk jer je stari crko) neide preko 40mb/sec
<Mmike> cpu usage je 20% za mdadm_resync proces
<jelly> mdadm je cudan i single-core bound, odi pitaj na #linux-raid kanal jel se da podesit sta
<jelly> tj. ne mdadm nego md
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' bi ocekivo da ce bar 100% zauzet jednu koru
<jelly> koliko imas kora?
<jelly> (jesi siguran da ne zauzima, press '1' u topu)
<Mmike> 2 kore, siguran
<Mmike> cpu idle time je oko 80%, sys time je oko 20%
<SilverSpace> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/17/meizu-launches-the-ubuntu-mx4-for-developers-in-china/
<Mmike> jelly: ubrzo
<Mmike> mislim da sam danas izkihao mali nozni prst
<jelly> kak
<Mmike> jelly: alergija
<jelly> ne to, neg stripe_cache_size
<Mmike> tu kod stare ima neka breza, topola, koji kufer
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da, stripe_cache_size
<igustin> Mmike: zar i tebe voli alergija... :( ja patio zadnjih tjedana... :(
<CrazyLemon> a zasto patis.. letizen s i nema vise patnje :)
<jelly> meni je bas prosla, 10 dana sam pio tablete i ~20 dana srkao steriode i kapao NSAIDe
<jelly> da kucnem u drvo, sad sam 3-4 dana na ničemu i ne lupa više
<igustin> CrazyLemon: LOL, tako jednostavno rješenje naših problema, kako se samo nismo sjetili... :P :D
 * igustin se ne usuđuje reći što je sve probao protiv alergije i koliko je toga pio zadnje vrijeme
<jelly> tablete su bile Telfast
<igustin> je, i ja najviše volim Telfast
<jelly> dobro ide s kamilicom
<jelly> note to self: kupit kutiju kamilice
 * CrazyLemon je probao samo claritine s i letizen s.. i ostao na letizen s
<ivoks> kakve alergije
<ivoks> kakvi ste vi to beskicmenjaci :)
<jelly> da smo beskicmenjaci bilo bi nam lakse
<ivoks> a bas su napravili cirkus od ovih tablica
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> ja sam jos u soku
<ivoks> JOSIP KATALENIĆ ZAVRŠIO U ISTRAŽNOM ZATVORU Pjevača osumnjičili zbog iskorištavanja djece za pornografiju
<ivoks> </sarkazam>
<vileni>  
<ivoks> razmisljam si uzeti x250
<jelly> ivoks: tko je to i why do we care
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/radnik-hta-otisao-na-nagradno-putovanje-u-maroko-pa-poginuo-u-prometnoj-nesreci/820674.aspx
<ivoks> obrut: si ziv?
<jelly> ivoks: je, ovo su bili sales
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UTE_36A-Sg
<datase> YouTube: Re: Pčelica Maja - intro - 0:01:08 - 245775 views - 165 likes / 17 dislikes
<SilverSpace> napucao sam se sad cesnjaka mladog
<SilverSpace> nocas nema straha od vampira
<ivoks> i tak se ja vozim
<ivoks> i skuzim da mi se cooler na autu stalno pali
<ivoks> i mislim si, u petak sam vozio 240 i temp motora je otisla do crvenog
<ivoks> reko, pa nije valjda...
<ivoks> parkiram i pogledam
<ivoks> opce nemam rashladne tekucine
<ivoks> uopce, nimalo
<ivoks> bit ce da se tako vozim vec barem mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> uh
<jelly> Mmike: vmware snapshot failao, filesystemi ostali u stanju "recovery_needed flag disabled (kao kad je umountan), but has non-empty journal"
<jelly> s/disabled/clear/
<jelly> na sto fsck veli "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY"
<jelly> uglavnom nemoj imati busy VM od 2TB i 10 diskova :-)
<Mmike> jelly, to mi dete slusa
<Mmike> ivoks, smijat cu ti se grohotom kad i tebe alergije pokose :)
 * Mmike nije imao bed s alergijama do pred 5-6 godina
<Mmike> od onda skoro svake godine mjesec dana umirem
<Mmike> danas sam popodne rokunuo neki anti-alergioja lijek
<Mmike> fino zvizne ;)
<Mmike> jelly, kak si popravio?
<jelly> ne pitaj :-)
<jelly> snapshot je timeoutao i odustao nakon 10 minuta i odglavio diskove.
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ain't you a lucky one :)
<jelly> onda je bilo debugfs -w -R 'ssv state 1' /dev/sdc ... /dev/sdk
<Mmike> mislim da nist od zamjene diska u laptopu danas
<Mmike> jos sam pre weeeeeee-weeee
<Mmike> fakat ne volim ovo pred-ljetno vrijeme
<jelly> ovaj telfast koji su meni dali je bio bas dobar, ne lupa, ne osamucuje, samo smanji simptome na 10-20%
<Mmike> to moras po receptu, ili mosh ovak?
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=ssd-128-0-gb-ocz-vertex-450-vtx450-25sat3-128g-rf-sata-2-5-mlc-chip-maks-do-525-290-mb-s-recertificirani&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.400.313
<Mmike> kaj je to 'recertificirani' disk?
<jelly> ispravan je majkenam
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> ha, links ima i lenovo kineskih mobitela
<jelly> eh, nemaju A806, samo A606
<Mmike> taj neki bi ja zeni kupio
<Mmike> moze 2 sim kartice
<Mmike> da nema 2 mobitela
<Mmike> brijem da idem popit pol pive i zabit se u krevet
<jelly> nemoj pivu uz alergiju... bolje vino :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-19
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> jutar
<SilverSpace> trazim tavu sve su male za nojevo jaje :)
<SilverSpace> ako ne iskoci mali noj :)
<Mmike> bit ce zanimljivo pedalirat danas
<Mmike> taman sam mislio neki dan da su alergije prosle
<Mmike> a kad ono....
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> curice koje imaju alergiju
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i ja sam jucer jednom kihnuo
<Mmike> mah 
<Mmike> pokosit ce i tebe prije ili kasnije
<ivoks> al samo zato kaj sam udahnuo ono lebdece bijelo sranje
<Mmike> jos si mlad, naivan, neiskusan :)
<ivoks> al bas nitko u obitelji mi nije alergican, na nista
<ivoks> na obje strane
<SilverSpace> svako jutro jedno jaje organizmu snagu dake https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0009.resized.jpg
<SilverSpace> *daje
<Mmike> ivoks, nit meni :)
<Mmike> jedino ja
<Mmike> na penicilin
<Mmike> na kikiriki
<Mmike> i od unazad par godina na ova sranja vani
<ivoks> wuss
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: za koji je to sport
<vileni> Mmike: dopedaliras do fera? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa bas bi i mogo
<Mmike> jos sam doma, naime
<Mmike> zabarikadiran bio
<Mmike> sad cu vidjet kak je vani
<Mmike> vileni, za jedno 40ak minuta tamo?
<vileni> vruce je
<vileni> moze
<Mmike> vileni, ima neka jedaonica tamo?:)
<SilverSpace> jelly: :) neznam ni sam 
<vileni> imaju kraljice, za cevape
<vileni> ali istrci na govornicu, reci da je mysql los pa ce ti igustin dati rucak :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: trebao bi ga probusiti ali ne znam dali je unutra nesto smrdljivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> busi ga na balkonu
<SilverSpace> jelly: vec sam pripremio kantu i idem na terasu :)
 * Mmike je doma imao nojevo jaje
<Mmike> starci donjeli iz juznoafricke republike
<Mmike> jedno 4 godine smo ga imali, pa sam ga razbio :D
<Mmike> opalo mi slucajno
<Mmike> sam kaj je bilo probuseno, bez iceg unutra
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga dovio iz zoo 
<Mmike> cek
<SilverSpace> opet kisa za vikend ?
<Mmike> pa sta ja nemrem bootat s GPT patricije?
<Mmike> moram imat specijalnu bios_boot patriciju?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a izgleda
<SilverSpace> uefi ?
<Mmike> umjesto da SAD pada kisa
<Mmike> i da je za vikend fino
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, obicni
<vileni> cijeli mjesec mi otkazuju automobilisticke evente zbog kise
<Mmike> crko mi ssd u laptopu
<Mmike> pa popizdit
<Mmike> to je 3ci
<Mmike> 2 840 PRO i ovo je sad 840 EVO
<vileni> Mmike: cak i kad se uzme u obzir kolicina diskova koje imas to je malo precesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam stari ssd 32G i jos uvijek radi 
<SilverSpace> 1500kn bio placen
<Mmike> sad vec pocinjem sumljat na laptop
<Mmike> SilverSpace, IDESH :D
<Mmike> ja imam svoj 30GB disk koji sam platio 109 kuna kad su takvih diskovi kostali oko 700 kuna :)
<igustin> ali nije radio ni kad si ga kupio?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: sta im radis, osecas li to
<Mmike> igustin, nope
<Mmike> igustin, sta bi radio, pa nisam kupio da radi, kupio sam da leti :D
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> vileni, ja krecem sad, idem sam prvo u links skoknit, to je uzput
<SilverSpace> sad ga imam prikopcan na router jer ima i usb prikljucak na sebi 
<vileni> Mmike: uzmi mi rama tamo :)
<jelly> vileni: 29"?
<vileni> jelly: pa mislio sam radije ddr3l :)
<jelly> kak ces se vozit na tome
<Mmike> rama
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly, lollol :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: malo si fulao 29" su kotaci 
<SilverSpace> 185-190 je rama 21-22"
<vileni> a ima i rama veze donekle :)
<SilverSpace> 185 visina 
<vileni> nisu skroz iste 29 i 26
<jelly> ideja studenta, za shareanje passworda: ispisati ga na cokoladu
<vileni> haha
<jelly> SilverSpace: eh, sta ja znam o ramama
<vileni> i jos da nekako mozes upisati na zatvorenu jel
<jelly> pa das joj samo stangicu, da ne bi cijelu cokoladu za jedan password
<vileni> jelly: na kitkat
<SilverSpace> ovaj detlic ima vrasku glavobolju https://youtu.be/TLJCSSIQ1fI
<datase> YouTube: big pilated woodpecker - 0:00:46 - 251264 views - 184 likes / 5 dislikes
 * Mmike bi si nos najradije odrezao
<SilverSpace> sad kazem Franku da idemo na terasu jaje otvoriti a on vice ne si lud ??
<SilverSpace> zasto ne ? oces da ti zmaj izade van 
<Mmike> lol :D
<obrut> danas sam konacno uspio preteci nekog na biciklu dok sam vozio na posao... i onda skuzim da sam pretekao midgeta
<ivoks> cak i nije tako losa ideja
<ivoks> glup opis, ali ajde
<ivoks> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/revault-world-s-first-wearable-private-cloud#/story
<SilverSpace> http://www.speedtest.net/result/4370594530.png
<SilverSpace> yah popravili
<SilverSpace> obrut: koga si pretekao ? :)
<Mmike> znal' netko di bi u .zg mogao kupit stare programerske knjige?
<Mmike> recimo, 'The C Programming Language'
 * Mmike je danas pao s bicikla - zakacio me lik, izgubio ravnotezu i preletio klupicu
<Mmike> ivoks: to je sat koji je cloud? Tj, omnia mea naturim u sat i onda se svi uredjaji spoje na sat?
<ivoks> Mmike: ili privjesak
<ivoks> i za razliku od iwatcha, ovome baterija traje 3 dana
<ivoks> i ima svrhu
<ivoks> pokazuje vrijeme i ima bluetooth/wifi storage na sebi
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> ak postane hype i ja cu to imat :)
<Mmike> meni ok za sad imat sve na laptopu
<obrut> SilverSpace: nekog midgeta :)
<vileni> Mmike: to od fera do posla?
<vileni> i jesi gledao njuskalo za knjige? :)
<obrut> Mmike: zakacio te lik ? s cim zakacio ? auto ? pjesak ? gdje ?
<Mmike> vileni: jesmaq, nisam naso
<Mmike> da, od fera
<Mmike> obrut: rukom za guvernal
<SilverSpace> pop parkicu za djecu se vozio :)
<Mmike> prosao sam blizu njega
<Mmike> i zapeo
<Mmike> cini mi se da je lik namjerno ruku pomaknuo da me zakvaci
<Mmike> al' jbg, ja se vozim po plocniku, ja sam kriv
<vileni> Mmike: jesam ti rekao da ti je prevelik bicikl :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni: :P
<vileni> da je meni namjerno pomaknuo ruku pao bi samnom :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj imas sidroo koje odmah bacis
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: ja sam sidro, ako pitas moju vagu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> vileni: a ono, nije sad zamahnuo
<Mmike> al' nekak mi se cinilo da imam taman mjesta
<Mmike> a mozda sam se i preracunao
<vileni> Mmike: da nisi mozda kihnuo u tom trenutku? :)
<Mmike> lol ne
<Mmike> al' sam imao jos 2-3 epizode do sim :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/svijet/mercedesom-se-zabili-u-zastitnu-ogradu-zeljezna-sipka-prosla-kroz-cijeli-automobil-1006288
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovati kud prode 
<SilverSpace> Žičara bi bila gotova do kraja 2017 ? no da
<SilverSpace> na sljeme
<jelly> zagorec vsak vec bezi
<obrut> SilverSpace: pretpostavimo da ce ju fakat gradit, gdje kao planiraju prvu stanicu ?
<jelly> obrut: s druge strane!
<SilverSpace> prva od zg mihaljevac 
<SilverSpace> e sad tko bi znao 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb-i-zagorje-ce-do-2017--povezivati-zicara/1351397/
<jelly> reko ja, sa strane zagorja prva stanica
<SilverSpace> naprave i pravu stazu za spust za bicikliste i evo im cijelu godinu prometa
<Mmike> vileni: ping
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/zemo323/status/600615029327720448/photo/1
<ipozgaj> oj
<igustin> oj
<Mmike> ipozgaj: kaj ste tu jos?
<ipozgaj> da, evo na DORS/CLUC
<ipozgaj> ako si blizu mozemo na kafu :)
<ipozgaj> pivu
<Mmike> ipozgaj: PA KAD CEMO IC JEST?!
<ipozgaj> koji god otrov koristis
<Mmike> ivoks: fino si se ispravio :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj: picim sad prema doma, mogu proc uz fer
<Mmike> ipozgaj: pogotovo ak mi se vileni javi!
<Mmike> vileni: !!!
<ipozgaj> Mmike: evo sad sam s njim pricao :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa dje je?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ipozgaj: pa dje je?
<ipozgaj> na FER-u
<Mmike> ipozgaj: ti si isto neki duhovit momak, vidim :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj: jel' ga vidis? :)
<vileni> Mmike: idem do nzg, kupiti stan :)
<Mmike> vileni: ok, probam onda memoriju sutra zamijenit
<Mmike> ipozgaj: imas neki telefon da te pingam kad dodjem ili se nadjemo negdje?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: sad ne
<vileni> Mmike: moze, nije hitno
<ipozgaj> Mmike: +1 650 391 6295
<ipozgaj> Mmike: kod D2 sam
<Mmike> ipozgaj: biciklom sam pa nebi ulazio unutra
<ipozgaj> a onda se javi kad si blizu pa se dodjem pozdraviti :)
<vileni> ipozgaj: jel idete na afterparty?
<Mmike> ipozgaj: pa ak nemres sad na pivo s kavom onda ajmo nekvi drugi dan?
<ipozgaj> vileni: idemo
<ipozgaj> Mmike: jos sam samo danas u Zg
<ipozgaj> ostatak tjedna u Bj, zatim Istra
<Mmike> ipozgaj: a kad mosh danas?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: oko FER-a sam do 7, onda idemo na ovaj party sto vileni spominje
<igustin> Mmike: smiješ doći na party :)
<igustin> (što ne znači da ćeš s njega otići) :D
<Mmike> igustin: hvala :) to me veseli :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj: a sad nemeres?
<Mmike> sad = 15 minuta
<Mmike> sad = za 15 minuta :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike: ma moze, samo me pingah
<igustin> Mmike: DOĐI NA PARTY VEČERAS! tamo će biti i IP
<ipozgaj> pingaj
<ipozgaj> igustin: ma vidis da ga zena pritegla :)
<igustin> vidim
<igustin> ili se netko drugi brine da ga ne akvizirate :D
<Mmike> ipozgaj: ok, krenem, pingam
<igustin> ipozgaj: zadrži ga do partyja :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<obrut> ima neki iskusni pythonas/djangonas da bi odradio neki projekt
<ivoks> ima, al nema vremena
<SilverSpace> jebo sliku svoju kak je to tvrdo nojevo jaje
<SilverSpace> kak samo izade van mali 
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> medjimurski slavuj opet u cuzi
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> ma idem doma...
<ivoks> pojest ostatak cipsa :)
<obrut> ja upravo skuvo i smazo neku tjesteninu
<obrut> i jos sam gladan :P
<markosejic> tjestenina je lagana
<Mmike> obrut, kaj trebas?
<Mmike> obrut, ab ovo, ili?
<obrut> Mmike: ovo za python/django ?
<Mmike> obrut, e :)
<obrut> jedna firma trazi freelancera odnosno firmu koja bi outsorceala covjeka za rad na jednom projektu, python/django/google appengine
<obrut> mislim da im je draze da je firma, ali prosao bi i freelancer
<Mmike> dobro?
<obrut> pa nis, ak znate koga (ozbiljnog) nek se javi :)
<Mmike> pa daj mi vise infoa malo
<Mmike> scope bar
<obrut> fakat ne znam detalje
<Mmike> ak je za dan-dva posla, mogu ja, ak je za 2-3 tjedna posla, znam nekog
<Mmike> ak je dugorocno, tipa, pol godine, ili vise, onda mi je tesko rec
<obrut> nije dan/dva
<obrut> budem pitao...
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> mario et splivalo dot haer
<Mmike> ivoks, kad cemo mi osnovat stranku?
<ivoks> nikad
<obrut> jel je netko sa Senkom u kontaktu ? jel bi njemu bilo zanimljivo da netko od njegovih radi na tome ?
<Mmike> ovaj vikend najdosadnija utrka u sezoni - monte carlo
<Mmike> ivoks, nemoj tako - vish da josipovic osniva
<Mmike> obrut, ja ga povremeno cujem/vidim, pisi mu na www.dobarkod.hr
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' te morti ima?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u cetvrtak je prvi trening
<SilverSpace> i drugi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znam
<Mmike> los mi taj monte carlo
<SilverSpace> da i meni 
<SilverSpace> a opet mi je zabavan
<SilverSpace> koliko utrka losa bila
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-20
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<ivoks> Mmike: josipovic je mulac
<Mmike> ivoks, ma ne! :D
<ivoks> shit
<ivoks> ovaj viski koji si donio je ocajak u kavi
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj sam donio?
 * Mmike se ne sjeca vise
<Mmike> kad bi glupi dnsmasq htio pitat ostale servere skonfigurirane, to bi bila takva milinica...
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'` ; do wget -O /dev/null http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/$(apt-cache show $i | grep Filename | cut -d' ' -f2) ; done
<ivoks> previse slobodnog vremena
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> pa danas je norijada
<SilverSpace> da :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj su te ulovili na bike
<Mmike> a nisu neg moram proc tamo 
<Mmike> di ce ovi brasnat
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/news/dabrovi-su-malo-grickali-zice-pa-selo-ostavili-bez-interneta-419821
<SilverSpace> jebote i na selu imaju optiku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa mosh tcom optiku uvest, kaj ne?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaRlbSPeNQ8
<datase> YouTube: Novinar Pixsella završio u fontani na norijadi u Zagrebu - 0:00:35 - 930918 views - 268 likes / 752 dislikes
<Mmike> hihi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne nema kod mene
<Mmike> ja mislmi da cu si ja uzet tcom
<Mmike> cekam samo da mi se amish javi
<SilverSpace> ovdje imamo drugu vrstu dabrova
<Mmike> jer mi rekla zena da mozda mogu dobiti vdsl
<SilverSpace> ovi moji jucer popravili brzinu sad opet imam 8Mbi
<Mmike> ja imam sad 12/1
<Mmike> a vdsl mi navodno moze dat 40/10
<Mmike> stso bi bilo sasma ok
<SilverSpace> jebo te led ovi sdp nije normalan 
<SilverSpace> 8.295724 Mbit/s
<ivoks> niti jedna stranka nije normalna
<ivoks> gladan sam
<ivoks> bemti budjenje u 5 i jedenje jedne jabuke
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tu si upravu 
<SilverSpace> Izbjegavajte centar: Maturanti u 12 sati kreću prema Bundeku
<SilverSpace> jadan bundek
<ivoks> sva sreca da radim pa ih ne moram izbjegavati
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/ek-ne-pritisce-sad-da-nam-ukine-vize-jer-mi-to-nismo-trazili-1006364
<SilverSpace> nece nam nikada ukinuti zbog dobrih "susjeda"
<SilverSpace> Travanj 2015. godine je četvrti najtopliji travanj na globalnoj razini.
<SilverSpace> od kad je mjerenja valjda :)
<SilverSpace> najveci je problem zagrijavanje mora
 * Mmike se isto probudio u 5
<Mmike> netko mi je inficirao stroj mysqlom
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.5
<Mmike> mysql-server-5.5:
<Mmike>   Installed: 5.5.43-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Mmike> sramota
<jelly> psyatw: dobro jutro
<psyatw> dobro jutro jelly 
 * jelly se pita koliko je sati tamo
<psyatw> ovdje u Irskoj je 9:39
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> tvrtka
<ivoks> 5 suglasnika za redom
<jelly> r nije suglasnik
<jelly> tvr - tka <- dva sloga
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jelly> možda i tvrt-ka ?
<ivoks> r je suglasnik
<jelly> kako kad, buraz
<ivoks> nikad
<ivoks> on je samoglasnik
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> glupan
<ivoks> on je suglasnik
<ivoks> mozes ti jesti i rajcicu na salatu, al to ne mijenja cinjenicu da je to voce
<ivoks> nego ti je teta u skoli imala problema objasniti pojam 'fonetska funkcija'
<ivoks> lakse je bilo reci 'nekad je i r samoglasnik'
<ivoks> 'ije' je blize samoglasniku nego li r :)
<ivoks> da bi izgovorio 'r' moras nabit jezik na nepce i zube, sto je kontra definicije samoglasnika (glasovi bez zapreka)
<jelly> ok, onda nije samoglasnik ali je ponekad slogotvorni glas :-)
<ivoks> pa to je
<ivoks> poanta je da za izgovoriti tvrtka moras trgati zube
<ivoks> i jezik
<ivoks> navikli smo se, pa nije problem
<jelly> ne moraš, samo ako neprirodno dugo držiš taj r
<ivoks> ali nam zato ne idu romanski jezici :)
<jelly> pa počne kotrljati
<jelly> trt-mrt, život ili smrt
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--rikverc-u-kruznom-toku-sarajlija-vozio-krivim-smjerom-u-kruznom-toku--pa-krenuo-voziti-unazad-da-ispravi-pogresku/1351490/
<SilverSpace> tak je mene frendica prepeljala
<SilverSpace> odmah ljevo 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca nigdje nikoga
<jelly> SilverSpace: leve iti - ne!
<jelly> rut: ooh, ipv6
<rut> jelly samo tunel .. nije native 
<jelly> :-(
<obrut> rut: radis u toj jware firmi ili ?
<obrut> i mozda bi sajt trebalo sredit da odma ide na web od firme, ovak ne izgleda ozbiljno :)
<jelly> obrut: jware je partnet / basically podruznica iskona u Osijeku
<rut> obrut to je staro ko biblija . tamo negdje iz 200x godine ..
<rut> htio modernizirat al kazu dobro je tako pa nek stoji 
<rut> meni ne smeta ;)))
<rut> jelly da :( .. raspitivao sam se jel nam iskon moze dati native pa nemam povratne info. 
<jelly> mozda slozit redirekciju sa http://jware.hr na http://www.jware.hr da ne bude "empty plone site" na prvom
<rut> cek kaj stranice ne rade ? :)
<jelly> "Zope & Plone are now up and running"
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj je najgore uopce nije skuzila kaj je napravila
<SilverSpace> tad je bar imala pet godina iskustva 
<SilverSpace> ako ne i vise
<rut> jelly . pokojni jogi (ako ga znas) je to radio pa je ocito zaboravio da su ljudi ljeni pisat www ispred :) sa www radi 
<rut> http://web-capture.net/picture.php?pic_index=1&presentation_method=inline
<rut> e jeste mi sad dali posla . bolje da ste sutjeli za taj www :)
<jelly> kad ti vrag ne da mira, to je moglo jos godinama tako stajati i nikom nista
<rut> mogli ste sutjet .. to je stari bsd 7.3 .. nema apache .. nema nginx vec ploneov neki interni web server koji bog te pitao kako se conf.
<rut> i naravno prvo treba admin pass naci da se opce moze u controlni panel
<jelly> vjerojatno zato i nije razvaljen, nema skripti i metasplojta za tak opskurni softver
<rut> jel tko radio sa tim plonetom ?
<rut> :)
<rut> moze netko probat da vidi jel OK
<jelly> radi
<jelly> Retfala, Osijek 31.5°C o.o
<rut> pakao je ovdje vani 
<Mmike> u Zg je 26 kod mene
 * Mmike zatvoren
<Mmike> ne kisem
<Mmike> kolinda kokos
<Mmike> kaj joj je trebala ova izvanredna konfa za novinke?
<jelly> sutra kiša http://www.yr.no/place/Croatia/Osijek-Baranja/Osijek/
<SilverSpace> http://www.3dizingof.com/3D-Printing/
<rut> ma sinoc oko 20h se zacrnilo .. ono reko bi sad ce drve i kamenje . padalo 5min 
<Mmike> http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2014/05/16/russian-roulette/ <- LOL (SFW)
<rut> zato i je sad tako 
<Mmike> kaj, sutra nista od bajka i posla
<Mmike> bar nece alegrije bit
<rut> e da oce padat . sutra sa novu gradisku . kolokacija ... ludilo sto vdsl uzimaju 
<SilverSpace> lol Ant Colony Rejuvenation Kit
<obrut> pa taj vdsl sasma ok radi... ja zadovoljan
<Mmike> vdsl ili vdsl2? :)
<rut> vdsl 
<jelly> Mmike: koji vrag je pak vdsl2
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-high-bit-rate_digital_subscriber_line_2
<Mmike> jelly: to je vdsl koji moze do 100mbita
<Mmike> koliko sam skuzio
<jelly> Mmike: ak ides po standardima koji pisu na http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very-high-bit-rate_digital_subscriber_line onda je sav "vdsl" kod nas zapravo VDSL2
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> iucundus scire
<jelly> Mmike: ali profili s kojima bi korisnik dobio 100-200Mbps downstream nisu (jos) approvani od HAKOM-a koliko ja znam
<jelly> Mmike: kao ni G.fast koji je jos brzi i hoce jos krace parice
<jelly> Mmike: http://telsoc.org/sites/default/files/images/tja/v2n126_fig_2.jpg
<rut> oko ~45Mbit/s dobis ako si blizu centrale i imas ok paricu .. pricam za OS 
<jelly> tipa sta, 300-400m?
<rut> pa tak nekako .. 500-600m 
<ivoks> https://github.com/LastPass/lastpass-cli
<ivoks> \o/!
<ivoks> 14-Dan suđenja za do 10 Korisnici
<ivoks> https://lastpass.com/hr/enterprise/pricing-roi
<rut> papir i olovka .. najjeftinije i sigurnije
<jelly> 45Mbps na 600m je super
<jelly> ivoks: prevedi im sajt, traži besplatno licence
<Mmike> hrvojem: HOI!
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/najbolje-majice-norijade-pogledajte-sto-su-nam-maturanti-porucili-ove-godine/821050.aspx#
<Mmike> slika 25
<jelly> pokiso
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC3VTgIPoGU
<datase> YouTube: "CHASING ICE" captures largest glacier calving ever filmed - OFFICIAL VIDEO - 0:04:42 - 26887218 views - 43931 likes / 1998 dislikes
<Mmike> scary magnificence
<obrut> Mmike: ima na jifiju cijeli dokumentarac, meni je bas bio fora
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-21
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> laicki se postavlja pitanje dal ce danas padati kisa?
<jelly> SilverSpace: http://yr.no
<SilverSpace> izgleda da hoce :)
<jelly> hmm
<SilverSpace> a i sutra i prekosutra
<SilverSpace> http://www.yr.no/artikkel/kan-bli-ny-storflom-pa-vestlandet-1.12367392
<SilverSpace> ni ovim nije lako 
<obrut> samo da se u nedjelju nadje jedno 4-5h bez kise za na bajk i sve super
<obrut> zbilja me zivcira ta kisurina
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/p480x480/1795578_821978057851569_7833620970410003887_n.jpg?oh=bf69c126593cca210b14ece6023b3f8a&oe=560D650C&__gda__=1443251113_8094cb49520348d682ff7a5a1a84a55c
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je tu zanimljivo da se ponavljas :)
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> zaboravio sam da sam vec dao to :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kina-ulaze-182-milijarde-dolara-brzi-internet/143156.aspx
<SilverSpace> kad ce nasi to shvatiti 
<SilverSpace> odoh vidjeti kakvo je vrijeme u Monaco
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa uzmi tcom :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema kod mene nista a tcomu ne dam pare rade zapijem i pojedem za te pare kaj nudi tcom
<SilverSpace> 1500kn godisnje nije malo 
<Mmike> 1500 godisnje?
<Mmike> 125 mjesecno?
<Mmike> to je nemalo, velis? :)
<SilverSpace> malo previse
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak previse?
<SilverSpace> previše ? pa da ne dam toliko za nista
<Mmike> 125 kuna mjesecno za optiku ti je previse?
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> jebote ovi za mercedesom zaostaju 2,5 sec
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da ti nije modza i 9 kuna za litru benzina previse? :)
<Mmike> ili 7 kuna za litru mlijeka? :)
<SilverSpace> je :)
<SilverSpace> 3 sec zaostaju za mercedesom 
<SilverSpace> to fakat nema smisla
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/9TPL5G
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-05-21
<SilverSpace> u sridu
<vileni> Mmike: di je to optika 125kn mjesecno?
<SilverSpace> to tcom 125 vise naplacuje od drugih
<vileni> a tako da :)
<SilverSpace> 2Max VerstappenToro Rosso/Renault2
<SilverSpace> 2 Max Verstappen Toro Rosso/Renault 
<SilverSpace> dobar mali 
<Mmike> cuj ti ovog SilverSpace 
<Mmike> kripticar
<Mmike> 125 kuna VISE
<Mmike> pa kaj ne velis :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 300 kuna je optika tcomova, kak je to 125 kuna vise?
<Mmike> vileni: kako glava/
<vileni> Mmike: vrti se u krug, ili se stan vrti
<vileni> a cijeli dan mi buse u stanu i oko njega
<ivoks> ovaj huawei je full of shit
<ivoks> linux based operating system < 10kb
<ivoks> http://betanews.com/2015/05/20/huaweis-liteos-internet-of-things/
<ivoks> nemoguce
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a sve drugo ha tv i telefon ne racunas
<Mmike> vileni: BotaniCar: di u win2k12 server namjestim netework proxy?
<Mmike> winupdatae mi nece radit jer nemre van, moram kroz proxy ic
<Mmike> naso
<vileni> Mmike: gdje to moras proxy koristiti? 
<Mmike> vileni: tam di mi je stroj :)
<Mmike> vileni: interni openstack 
<vileni> Mmike: pa otkud win2k12 tamo? :)
<Mmike> pa imas image, kliknes, dobis :)
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da win2k nebi mogo u openstak? :)
<Mmike> op, pa
<Mmike> internet explorer nece otvorit www.google.com
<Mmike> veli da nije 'trusted site'
<Mmike> kaj ? :)
<SilverSpace> crvena zastava 
<SilverSpace> opet iz tunela problem
<Mmike> ZAKAJ JA NE GLEDAM
<Mmike> kaj je ovo
<Mmike> reklame!
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tko se potrgao bio?
<SilverSpace> keterhem
<SilverSpace> nis strasno ljevo desno i malo po ogradi 
<SilverSpace> Marussiaž
<SilverSpace> lol kak sam fulao
<Mmike> nevjerojatan ovaj explorer
<Mmike> google.com nece pokazat
<Mmike> ostalo radi
<Mmike> vileni: kak dodjem do onog popisa disejblanih stranica u IEu>/
<Mmike> (iako brijem da sam iskljucio taj drek)
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> nista nemre rijesit problem u windowsima k'o dobri stari reboot :)
<Mmike> jelly: na flyju user nemre pokretat .php iz svog public_htmla?
<SilverSpace> kisa
<SilverSpace> ode i chaky :)
<vileni> Mmike: znas kako? instaliras firefox :)
<SilverSpace> uh koji dan
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: oj pa di si ti  :)
<hbogner> evo me :)
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/svastara/maturantice-za-past-u-nesvijest-opako-frapantna-izdanja-djevojaka-s-maturalnih-zabava
<SilverSpace> hbogner: :) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<vileni> o hbogner 
<vileni> pobjeze mi a nisam ti pivu platio
<vileni> hvala za prekjucer :)
<hbogner> vileni, budes jednom
<hbogner> nema problema
<jelly> domace jagode <3
<jelly> Mmike: pojma nemam, mislim da je prije radilo
<Mmike> jelly, siguran sam da je, zato te pitam
<Mmike> hrvojem, kaj se radi kad percona testovi failaju? :) 
<Mmike> naime, hrpa mi ih faila, pretezito replikacija
<Mmike> a test fail se smatra FTBFS
<Mmike> i onda drekec
<jelly> ono kad selis hardver a vani lije kisa
<jelly> ono kad ga preselis a na novoj lokaciji sve radi iz prve, i mreza i san i hardver 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kad se osusi? :)
<jelly> pametni, imali smo foliju
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne znam, ako je fail obicno ide bug report
<hrvojem> prijavi bug na LP, pa ce netko odgovorit
<Mmike> hrvojem, a, ti to redovno pokreces prije nego rilizate paket?
<Mmike> ma, htio sam vidj4etl dal' nesh krivo radim
<hrvojem> MTR da
<hrvojem> MTR ide prije svakog PR-a
<Mmike> i nemas bedova ?
<hrvojem> ja ne, jel to ne radi, samo testiram pakete
<hrvojem> ali recimo PR za PXB mora ima jenkins run: https://github.com/percona/percona-xtrabackup/pull/61
<hrvojem> s/radi/radim/
<hrvojem> na dnu PR-a ims link na jenkis run koji radi test
<Mmike> kaj je pxb?
<hrvojem> percona-xtrabackup
<hrvojem> ali tako ide i za PXC i PS
<Mmike> super, dolaze mi jos 2 SSDa, sad cu ih 4 imat u raid0 polju :D 
<Mmike> hrvojem, imas primjet za pxc ?
<hrvojem> cek
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne :(
<Mmike> naime
<Mmike> ja kak god da pokrenem  mtr za percona-cluster
<Mmike> imam hrpu gresaka
<Mmike> kad pokrenem to za mysql-server, radi ok
<Mmike> pa sad neznam jel' to normalno, pa sam treba poiskljucivat te testove koji umru
<Mmike> ili ih treba popravit
<Mmike> ili kaj :)
<hrvojem> prijavi bug :/
<Mmike> ti bi sam da se bugovi prijavljuju :)
<Mmike> a morat cu
<hrvojem> pingam sutra  ljude koji sada spavaju pa ti mogu javit
<Mmike> bez toga nema dep-8 
<Mmike> a bez toga nema MREa za perconu u ubuuntuu
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa ak mosh, bio bih jako zahvalan
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-22
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Di je BotaniCar ?
<Mmike> Nema ga opce vise.
<rut> previse posla oko sefice :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gggI3kD_h4
<datase> YouTube: Senna vs Prost - 1993 South African Grand Prix - 0:10:43 - 55863 views - 131 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> rut: :D
<Mmike> nisam znao da je blizak sa seficom :)
<vileni> doba kad je F1 vrijedilo gledati
<obrut> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW0a3vpikyY
<datase> YouTube: Top Lista Nadrealista - Sportsko popodne: Alene Oprosti - 0:02:58 - 45790 views - 121 likes / 5 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni: ma, ima dobih utrka i sad
<Mmike> stanford_drone> Does anyone know C/C++, Computer Vision/Image Processing, Machine Learning, AI, linux systems programming, or electronics? I'm looking for a programmer to join my Startup. We're going to China (manufacturing is there) from July to November. We're a team of 4. We're building a flying computer. A drone that you can play games with and install apps on.
<Mmike> eto :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebga petak a nema formule :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, celav dan skroz :)
<Mmike> bar bi mogla kisurina u montekarlu padat preksutra
<SilverSpace> eh 
<obrut> samo nek ne pada sjeverno od lago di garda :P
<obrut> u utorak je opaka etapa gira
<Mmike> :)
<obrut> s/utorak/nedjelju/
<Mmike> vileni: znas nekog tko mozda ima GP Legends?
<vileni> Mmike: mozda ja imam
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ne vozis :)
<vileni> hm, imam GT legends
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim ove windowse!
<Mmike> instaliran win2k12 server
<Mmike> updates, moze, 110 MB, skine, instalira
<Mmike> reboot
<Mmike> e, sad ima jos, 800 MB update
<Mmike> jedan jedini
<Mmike> pa koji drek?!
<obrut> SilverSpace: ak bude lijepo vrijeme, ujutro vozim, poslijepodne gledam druge kak se muce :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 3.19.0
<SilverSpace> reboot
<SilverSpace> usmrkana Tina
<obrut> tko je Tina ?
<SilverSpace> pitaj google
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/x4p9qU
<obrut> "poznati model" ... nikad cuo za nju
<SilverSpace> kad nemas Tv
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> super su mi ti rvacki "poznati"
<obrut> najbolje kad naletis na neki clanak o nekom eventu, a onda fotke rvackih poznatih ljudi, a onda to ispadnu em nepoznati ljudi, em neki nogometasi i pjevaci
<Mmike> obrut: ti bas nisi etalon za to, znas :)
<Mmike> eo
<Mmike> skoro k'o u pornjavi, imam 4 kejsa na kojima moram odjednom radit :)
<Mmike> sugavi openvpn
<Mmike> nece se odstekad prije suspenda :)
<jelly> to je feature
 * jelly voli kad vpn ostane i onda se vrati nakon resume
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' ne radi, moram ga ubit na ruke i upalit nazad
<Mmike> a najgluplja fora je sto su mi gurne rute za launchpad i neke public ubuntu servise kroz vpn
<Mmike> pa mi ne radi nist 
<Mmike> sad cemo to uhackirat
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ovo je sala
<Mmike> ovo nemre bit :)
<Mmike> nakon onih 800 MB sad windoze hoce jos 1.2GB skinit :)
<vileni> Mmike: nije tu nista sala :)
<vileni> ja nekidan instalirao win7, kaze 1.2-2GB apdejta u prvom naletu
<vileni> ali najbolje je sto nezna koliko
<Mmike> meh, uzas
<Mmike> ovaj vikend stari ide na Ubuntu isto
<Mmike> najgore mi kad stoji na 'downloading 0%' jedno 20-30 minuta prije neg actually pocne nest radit
<Hrki> upravo sam skino taj filmic
<Hrki> stvaro ju 3 tipa napastuju, niti jedan ga joj nije stavio
<Mmike> Hrki: pornjavu skidas, a? :D
<Mmike> Hrki: jel' je to ona?
<Hrki> a slicna je ;)
<Hrki> 90% da je ;)
<Hrki> ali ti je koma video, kaj se tice sadrzaja
<Mmike> I worked for p0rn :D
<Hrki> ak trebas link javi ;)
<Mmike> nemoj javno link davat! :)
<Hrki> haha ;) 
<Mmike> da, salji ga u privmsg!
<Mmike> i tako
<Mmike> ocel' bit jos updateova? :)
<vileni> vrlo moguce
<SilverSpace> bem ti nespretnost! zamalo sam si skare zapiknuo u sred LCD_a
<SilverSpace> mozda su cak i lupile u panel ali se nista nije dogodilo
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim zasto me Microsoft Croatia zove na radionice 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno kaj imam legalni MS
<SilverSpace> je zovu me i ovi u ambasadu zdravlja na predstavljanje biljke buducnosti
<Hrki> i koja je to biljka ?
<jelly> ambasada zdravlja je cisti spam, SilverSpace 
<jelly> kupili su od nekog listu adresa i salju
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-imam-papire-za-uvoz-cannabije--a-optuzili-me-da-reklamiram-drogu-/1353465/
<Hrki> a vidi ove nase debile
<Hrki> u svim zemljama je dozvoljena, ali kod nas reklamira droge
<Hrki> a kako to da je onda COCA kola dopustena? isto ima naziv droge u sebi
<jelly> najbolja stvar, dozvoljena je i kod nas
<SilverSpace> jelly: da znam :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: konoplja
<Hrki> pa to vec svi znaju, neznam kaj su sad svi nabrijani oko nje :D
<Hrki> sad se vec sve radi od vutre :DF
<jelly> Microsoft nije spammer tog tipa, ak ti salju, salju ti jer si negdje kliknuo ili potpisao da ti mogu slati
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisu prije od nedavno
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> zazimilo vani 
<api984> frisko je vani da da…. 
<api984> kako ste prijatelji.. 
<vileni> word2013 me upravo pitao da li zelim kao default odf ili docx
<jelly> vileni: good guy MS
<SilverSpace> ah 
<SilverSpace> rucak
<rut> vikendddddddddddddd
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/l2mInq8 
<SilverSpace> jelly: tak je mene neki dan opleo sa granom neki pas :) dotrcao sa tri metra granom iza grma i drito na mene 
<SilverSpace> ovdje na plazi bi Mmike uzivao http://webcafe.net.hr/2015/05/21/0201007.63.jpg
<SilverSpace> lol http://webcafe.net.hr/2015/05/21/0205007.63.jpg
<sillyslux> deallocation error https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CFjvl2gXIAAScnX.jpg:large
<Mmike> sillyslux, sto je to?
<sillyslux> sivac
<sillyslux> ms sivac ^^
<Mmike> picku mater onog pac4emakera s corosyncom
<obrut> ako sto volim kod openvpna (preko udpa) je to sto mi i nakon krepavanja internet veze, a cak i pucanja samog tunela, nakon dizanja ozive kroz tunel uspostavljene tcp konekcije...
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> obrut, osim ako nisis suspendo laptop danas pa ga odsuspendo sutra :D
<obrut> dobro sad, nemoj pretjerivat :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> meni amis po noci 'refresha' IP
<Mmike> al' ono kaj je kroz vpn nastavi radit
<hbogner> o dodobas , na kom si sad kontinentu?
<Mmike> nekom s ipv6 :)
<Mmike> http://www.zdnet.com/article/canonical-claims-lxd-crushes-kvm/
<jelly> koje su to bedastoce, lxd su kontenjeri, kvm je full-virt, naravno da ce kontejneri biti brzi i laksi?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> to su ti oracle-like bedastoce :)
<Mmike> enterprise! :)
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> testirao sam povray, gzip i pbzip2
<Mmike> unutar kvm virtualke, virtualbox virtualke i 'bare metal'a
<Mmike> overhead je minimalan
<jelly> jesi vidio one VMove od intela
<Mmike> tipa, moj stroj izrenda sliku za,. neznam, 8 minuta, a kvm i vritualbox izrendaju za 8m2s
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> osim ak ne mislis na Nuc, al' to nisu VMovi
<jelly> ne, VMove i hypervisor
<jelly> srezali su dizanje VMa na 400ms i RAM overhead na ~30MB po virtualki
<Mmike> ja imam klijenta nekog (openerp) kojem cu sad sve slozit u LXCovima
<Mmike> htio sam i btrfs stavit ispod pa da imam snapshotiranje i sve, al' mislim da cemo ipak LVM trositi
<Mmike> btrfs jednostavno ne radi jos kak spada
<jelly> btrfs za produkciju bi bilo suludo
<Mmike> kvm mi lagano jedino ima smisla za non-linux OSove
<Mmike> al' dic virtualku na linuxu i unutra vrtit linux - nema smisla bas
<jelly> ili za izolaciju, jer su kontejneri i dalje nesigurni
<Mmike> tja tja tja
<Mmike> mosh pokrenut unprivileged container
<Mmike> pa je on siguran
<Mmike> "siguran" :)
<jelly> nije, ima hrpa bugova i nije dizajnirano ni pisao da se pazi
<Mmike> pa u biti ih nema hrpa, stovise
<jelly> lik iz grsecurityja se samo posprdno nasmije ak spomenes security i user/network/kajgod namespace koji su podloga za LXC i ine
<Mmike> jasta
<Mmike> i kaze 'uzmite bsd' :)
<jelly> ?
<jelly> ak ove godine pocnu paziti na to, racunaj bar jos 3 godine dok ne bude ispod 6-12 mjeseci po rupi
<jelly> a jos nisu poceli paziti 
<Mmike> https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/01/lxc-1-0-security-features/
<jelly> da, to je sve kurac
<Mmike> pa, nije bas
<Mmike> nesh sam tak prebacit se iz jednog kontejnera u drugi
<jelly> cgroups su lose pisani i imaj bugove, user namespace isto, network namespace isto
<jelly> doduse mozda cgroups nisu lose pisani nego su samo nekompatibilni sa grsecom, ali za ovo drugo dvoje veli lik da je smijurija
<Mmike> imas neki konkretan primjer zasto je smijurija?
<jelly> ne, general idea je da je kod sistematski los
<jelly> guglaj spender user namespaces, valjda ces naci nesto
<jelly> ak nije spender, onda je onaj drugi, paxteam
<Mmike> nekak dvojim da bi canonical sam tak gurao LXC da su bas tak nesigurni
<jelly> enterprise... sigurnost je afterthought, prvo je pokupiti novce, drugo je isporuciti feature
<Mmike> da, al' ak je to svicarski sir, onda si pucas u nogu
<jelly> don't you say
<jelly> onda nek plate spenderu da napravi audit
<Mmike> rsecurity disallows unprivileged use of user namespaces. If you want to use them despite numerous vulnerabilities they've introduced to date, remove the patch from kernel/user_namespace.c:create_user_ns() at your own risk.
<Mmike> veli potrosnik
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> uostalom nece biti ni prvi ni zadnji proizvod kojem se security rjesava naknadno kroz X godina
<Mmike> a koje su to 'numerous' ne pise
<jelly> https://twitter.com/grsecurity/status/364566062336978944  https://twitter.com/grsecurity/status/519961124322967552 http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/04/14/4 ...
<jelly> Mmike: mozes doslovno uzet njegov twitter i trazit namespaces :-)
<jelly> https://www.google.de/search?q=grsecurity+namespaces+site%3Atwitter.com%2Fgrsecurity
<jelly> ono, bugova na sve strane 
<Mmike> me
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> da, al' to nije uz lxc vezano
<Mmike> nit je exploitabilno
<Mmike> bume vidli
<Mmike> brijem da bar jos godina treba prije nego se LXD kao 'hipervizor' pocne koristiti
<jelly> um... lxc radi on top of user i network namespaces
<Mmike> CVE 2015-1318
<Mmike> velim
<jelly> recimo, ak ovo jos nije fixano, onda ti grupe i sgid ne rade dobro u tom kontejneru http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.oss.general/14742
<jelly> i toga ima cca 1 bug mjesecno
<jelly> pa ti vidi jel zelis krpati i restartavat hosta na toj bazi
<jelly> ono, nisam gledao detalje, samo me se dojmilo kao nezrela stvar
<Mmike> vid't cemo, vid't cemo
<Mmike> ja cu, mislim, ic malo spat
<jelly> "Eric Windish recently reported a really bug that allows mounting fresh copies of proc and sysfs when it really should not be allowed. "
<jelly> (via https://twitter.com/grsecurity/status/597187492291325952)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://fizicarenje.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/opticke-iluzije-13.jpg
<SilverSpace> 10
<SilverSpace> 11
<SilverSpace> naso sve
<SilverSpace> mogle bi biti kvalifikacije danas zanimljive
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jos malo pa kvalifikacije 
<Hrki> kako mogu u ovom mutavom eset-u 8 dodati server za update
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/Sf43V8H
<Mmike> jelly, imas ti pravo
<Mmike> glede namespacetova u kernelu
<Mmike> a i hrpe drugih stvari 
<Mmike> citao dosta danas o tom svem :/
<Mmike> "let me explain, supermarkets used to pour bleach on unsold food before dumping it so no one would consume it. we fought that for long."
<Mmike> waat?
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQETFB4jV_A
<datase> YouTube: 2015 Eurovision Song Contest: Grand Final - 0:00:00 - 653 views - 8706 likes / 3214 dislikes
<jelly> inace, #eurovision kanal postoji svake godine na freenodetu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kapima-lijeci-rak-i-autizam-a-hvali-se-prijetnjom-pedijatrici-znam-gdje-ti-dijete-ide-u-skolu/821626.aspx
<SilverSpace> poslje ove kise bit ce komaraca ko u prici
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-05-24
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> h-yo
<SilverSpace> di je ta kisa
<jelly> nije to bilo dosta kise?
<SilverSpace> nekako mi dosadno bez kise
<obrut> cuti bre
<obrut> treba ic vozit sad... dal riskirati pa voziti poluperec ili drito na sljeme pa 2x
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisi u italiji :)
<obrut> mos mislit :)
<obrut> al ko da jesam, oprace me kisa i gledat cu etapu na telki :P
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/KlbAkAQ4rs4
<datase> YouTube: ✔7 Things you never knew existed ▶14 - 0:14:24 - 4010658 views - 26368 likes / 2325 dislikes
<Mmike> obrut, poluperec?
<obrut> pa nedovrseni perec :)   perec je kad odes iz zagreba oko sljemena na drugu stranu, npr. preko Kasine, popnes se gore, spustis u sestine, popnes opet sa zagrebacke strane, spustis u zagorje i onda opet okolo preko Podsuseda 
<obrut> poluperec preskace spust u Zagorje nego se opet spustis u Sestine i doma
<Mmike> kad se spustis u sestine
<Mmike> kud nazad ides gore?
<Mmike> istim putem, ili?
<Mmike> obrut, ^^
<obrut> dakle dva su uspona na sljeme, prvi zagorske strane, drugi sa zagrebacke
<obrut> dakle sa sestina ides u gracane, bliznec i gore
<Mmike> znaci, sestine, mlinovi, mihaljevac, pa gracani....
<Mmike> bokte :D
<obrut> inace ima i cestuljak koji ide "direktno" iz Sestina na Gracane, ne treba ici na Mihaljevac... i onak, hupserasto je :)
<obrut> nis, odo vozit...
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/edit?authuser=0&mid=zmTPSt3s8Z-0.kWME_CutuzGs
<SilverSpace> jedna ovakva od obrut :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/IMxSM stakori minolovci
<SilverSpace> hrane se trotilom :)
<SilverSpace> paradajz i cesnjak 
<jelly> rijetko se vidilo da su prva tri tak blizu
<SilverSpace> ha kratka staza
<SilverSpace> ajde mechka rikni jedna
<jelly> ludi verstappen
<jelly> phew, nije mu nista
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> kak je vvettel proso rosberga
<SilverSpace> aa box
<SilverSpace> sad vidim
<jelly> nije ga presao
<SilverSpace> ha koliko ovi pricaju jos se ne zna
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> ssh puko sa serverom
<infy-> nabavia san ssd
<infy-> 5s boot =D
<SilverSpace> oce to hoce
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-23
<vileni_> jutar
<dodobas> D4
<BotaniCar__> Mmike, ping
<BotaniCar__> ploka ploka !!
<BotaniCar__> dum du
<jelly> nije dobro bijelo dugme, ne valja ni katarina
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJK7xRJoEGo
<datase> YouTube: Disciplina Kicme - Decja pesma - 0:03:35 - 13810 views - 102 likes / 3 dislikes
<jelly> hmm, cijene hp servera spustene za skoro 40%
<ivoks> pa jeb... mater
<ivoks> ostao bez sajbe
<vileni_> ivoks: kako
<ivoks> prosao kamion sa sljunkom
<ivoks> pao kamencic i razbio
<jelly> full moon tonight! you feel lucky
<ivoks> a i porezna
<ivoks> ja to ne razumijem
<ivoks> tu nesposobnost
<ivoks> u prihod mi racunaju dolare koje primim
<ivoks> i kune u koje te dolare pretvorim
<ivoks> dva put isti novac
<ivoks> ne kuzim te morone
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/zagreb/zagrepcanin-u-nevjerici-kada-je-vidio-tko-mu-je-ukrao-bicikl/4068849/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> meni prekjuce lik ispred pekare htio maznuti ali jebi ga bio zavezan biciklo pa je nadlo krenuo u rikverc
<SilverSpace> ah nazvao b-net i saznao sve
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na kitu ostajem kod ovih svojih starih
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ovog njihovog lazljivog prodavaca magle kaj hoda po ulazima
<Mmike> ? :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: poveca ce ti neka kita trebat... da ih sad bas sve... 
<hbogner> kaj bi SilverSpace ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ke
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jebemti alergije
<SilverSpace> hbogner: dosla optika b-net u kvart i neki lik njihov kaj prodaje nema pojima o prodaji 
<SilverSpace> usput od njega ne bi kupio ni kamen jebote izgleda ko zadnji kradljivac bicikla
<hbogner> ah, ti sto prodaju su obicno studenti ili tako nesto i znaju smao sto im kazu
<SilverSpace> danas ih nazvao i saznao da mi daju godinu dana 50%
<hbogner> frendu dosli iz t-coma, on iz fore pita jel to stigla optika, dobio odgovor da ne, nema u kvartu optike, onda im je okazao kanalicu iznad vrata u kojoj je t-com optika
<hbogner> i to postavlljena godinu dana ranije
<SilverSpace> ali moram za veci paket jos dodati 50kuna tak da me to ne jebe 
<SilverSpace> i bit ce mi skupli dosta nakon godinu dana 
<hbogner> a ovo kaj su njemu dosli nuditi je bakar
<SilverSpace> bit ce skuplii cca 50kuna 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol da nemaju pojma 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sto ej najgore frend radi u t-comu :)
<ivoks> mislim da cu uzeti bmw4
<SilverSpace> u biti necu nis platiti manje nego sad placam 
<vileni_> ivoks: dobar izbor :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bmw hm kazu da to voze ovi kaj ulaze u krizu srednjih godina :)
<ivoks> ili mladi koji imaju novaca
<ivoks> nemam zenu
<ivoks> nemam djecu
<ivoks> sta ce mi veliki auto?
<ivoks> fino kupeica
<ivoks> i onda upecati neku mladu ribu, pa da mogu imati djece :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=222609477&isSearchRequest=true&fuels=DIESEL&scopeId=C&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&maxMileage=80000&maxPrice=40000&minFirstRegistrationDate=2015-01-01&makeModelVariant1.makeId=3500&makeModelVariant1.modelId=102&makeModelVariant2.makeId=3500&makeModelVariant2.modelId=83&pageNumber=1
<Mmike> nisi bas nit mlad vise :)
<ivoks> pa zato mi treba coupe
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> s mondea u BMWa
<Mmike> ja bih reko da je to s magarca na jarca :)
<ivoks> rece i sjedne u mazdu 626, iz 2002.
<ivoks> ;)
<vileni_> ma daj, nista se ne moze usporedjivati sa njemackim svetim trojstvom :)
<vileni_> koliko god bila zajebancija, to je istina
<vileni_> a bmw mi najdrazi od njih 3
<ivoks> ja bi volio da si mogu priustiti bmw 6icu
<ivoks> ili a8icu
<ivoks> al ne mogu
<Mmike> kaj fali mazdi626?
<Mmike> doduse, nisam ju nikad vozio,. al' brijem da je odlican auto
<ivoks> i mazda 6 i mondeo su razumni auti
<ivoks> ali ovog mondea sam kupio s razumom
<Mmike> al' nisu preseravacki :)
<ivoks> i sad imam zadnju klupu koju nisam nikad koristio
<ivoks> sva se jos sjaji
<ivoks> a mislio sam, doci ce zena, djeca...
<Mmike> zadnja klupa je za snosaj
<ivoks> kad ono, drek :)
<vileni_> Mmike: trebas vidjeti jednog lika u mondeu, svaki dan na putu do posla izvodi sranja kao da ima najmanje bmw
<SilverSpace> opet moram slati racune na carinu 
<ivoks> bila je za snosaj dok nisam imao stan
<Mmike> vileni_: mali pimpek sindrom
<vileni_> Mmike: pa da, to nema veze sa autom
 * Mmike ima stan vec dugo pa mu je i dalje najdrazi auto-snosaj :)
<SilverSpace> prosli puta su me opalili 12kn koliko ce sad :)
<Mmike> iako ovaj auto nismo krstili
<Mmike> nemas kad kad ti dete dodje :)
<Mmike> ivoks: u biti, ne seri
<Mmike> budi sretan kaj nemas dete
<Mmike> jer da imas
<vileni_> nisam ja zadnja 3 krstio
<Mmike> tesko je :)
<ivoks> ovaj moj mondeo je pila
<vileni_> bmw barem ima pravi pogon (tm)
<ivoks> al... 12 godina stara pila
<ivoks> nije mi vise bas svejedno piciti po autoputu
<ivoks> i sad sam jos i bez sajbe ostao
<Mmike> sajbe?
<Mmike> vileni_: da, zato kaj neznaju dobar diferencijal i homokineticke napravit :)
<ivoks> a da... kamion, vozio sljunak, prosao pored mene, ispalo mu malo i ravno meni na sajbu
<Mmike> ajaj
<vileni_> Mmike: nemaju oni problema sa diffom
<Mmike> jesi ga uspio uhvatiti?
<ivoks> okrenuo se, zaustavio ga
<vileni_> imaju problema kad nemaju lsd u diffu
<ivoks> pozvali policiju
<ivoks> veli policajac da se ne moze dokazati da je palo s kamiona
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> kaj ti on ima ista govorit?
<ivoks> napusemo 0,00 oboje
<ivoks> i veli vozac kamiona da kakvi smo mi to muskarci kad ni malo nismo napuhali
<ivoks> onak, profesionalni si vozac
<ivoks> i 10 sati ujutro je
<Mmike> btw, dobio ponudu za 'kasko-to-go' ili tak nesto... tipa, za 100 kuna imas 7 dana kasko
<ivoks> kaj bi ti puhao, jebo te
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi mu rekao : 'odgovorni'?
<ivoks> opce ne znam kaj sad napraviti
<ivoks> ici cu sutra do njegove osiguravajuce kuce, pa cemo vidjeti
<Mmike> pa ak on veli 'jbg, da, ispalo je', to je to
<ivoks> al kamion je fakat uredno bio zatvoren
<vileni_> treba ono europsko izvjesce ispuniti, i ako on to potpise to je manje vise to
<ivoks> i nije bio pretrpan
<Mmike> a vidio si da je ispalo ?
<ivoks> vileni_: pa dosla je policija i napravila uvidjaj
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam vidio, palo je na sami rub
<ivoks> i sad cvjeta
<vileni_> ivoks: znam, ali svejedno ako se on potpise na to da je kriv, nebi trebalo problema biti 
<ivoks> lik veli da on nista nije vidio
<ivoks> tako da nece potpisati da je kriv
<vileni_> a onda nece ni osiguranje isplatiti
<vileni_> jos ako je euroherc :)
<ivoks> i policajac kaze da je to isto moglo s ceste se dignuti
<ivoks> i kaze da u 99% slucajeva to zavrsi samo u arhivi, nerijeseno
<ivoks> da se tek u malom broju slucaja moze utvrditi sto je uzrok
<ivoks> a sajba je soma eura
<vileni_> hmda
<ivoks> za toliko cijeli auto mogu prodati
<vileni_> zamjensku stavi, ionako prodajes auto :)
<dodobas> kupi kacigu... :)
<dodobas> i reci da AC nije nika bolje radila 
<ivoks> to je ova grijana sajba
<ivoks> mogu ga voziti jer se samo srednje staklo rascvjetalo
<ivoks> a novu sajbu cekam 10 dana
<ivoks> jer ih nemaju u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> zato si ja brijem uzet ovaj putni kasko
<Mmike> pokriva stetu do 100.000 kuna
<Mmike> ja kriv, netko drugi kriv
<Mmike> svejedno je
<vileni_> pa za staklo se isplati
<Mmike> sam kaj mislim da nije 100 kuna nego tipa 300 kuna tjedan dana
<Mmike> 500 kuna 2 tjedna 
<Mmike> i soma kuna mjesec dana
<Mmike> tak nekak
<vileni_> a kamo putujes?
<Mmike> cek, imam u mejlu :0
<Mmike> vileni_: pa, idem na krk sad za vikend, a za 2 tjedna odo na more
<Mmike> igrat se ivoksa, samo na PRAVOM otoku, ne onom koji je mostom povezan s kopnom :)
<ivoks> pa krk je povezan s dva mosta
<vileni_> kako 2
<Mmike> krk nije u dalmaciji
<Mmike> pa ga ne uzimamo za ozbiljno
<SilverSpace> 15.5 kupio danas vec u zagrebu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nase sluski jos nema :(
<SilverSpace> chaky: jesi ti dobio ??
<SilverSpace> od cetiri narudbe samo vileni_ dobio 
<vileni_> dobio i jednom koristio :)
<SilverSpace> vileni_: prodas :)
<vileni_> SilverSpace: nadam se ljepsem vremenu :)
<ivoks> neil armstrong je prvi sletio na mjesec, jel?
<ivoks> neil a
<ivoks> citas li to unatrag...
<ivoks> alien
<sillyslux> oO
<ivoks> nego, dobio sam zanimljiv diplomski
<ivoks> ako napravim to dobro, ceste ce postati bolje :)
<ivoks> mi jos uvijek projektiramo prometnice prema americkom testu s kraja 1950ih
<ivoks> oni su taj pravilnik nadogradili 3 puta od tad, mi nismo niti jednom
<ivoks> a sad ga razmisljaju i ukloniti i uvesti novi
<ivoks> mi ne razmisljamo o nicemu
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj veli pravilnik?
<ivoks> bitnije je kaj ne veli
<ivoks> sva opterecenja na cesti se svode na jednu konstantu*varijabla
<ivoks> varijabla se, i kid you not, odredjuje povlacenjem pravaca po dijagramima
<ivoks> imas 4 vertikalne paralelne crte
<ivoks> pa od prve vuces prema drugoj i to sjece trecu
<ivoks> onda od tog mjesta vuces preko cetvrte dok ne pogodis 5.
<ivoks> i taj broj na 5. ti govori kolika je varijabla
<ivoks> a konstanta je 80kn
<ivoks> i to ti odredjuje silu po osovini
<ivoks> i to se nije promijenilo od 1958.
<ivoks> a svi znamo koliko su se auti promijenili od tada
<ivoks> cak stovise, to mjerenje iz 50ih je radjeno na takvom prometu da je gornja granica opterecenja na kojem taj pravilnik ne grijesi, bila negdje oko milijun*80kn
<ivoks> a danas ceste imaju po 100milijuna*80kn opterecenje
<Mmike> mozda to objasnjava zasto su nam ceste tak u kurcu :)
<ivoks> (karikiram, da ne idem u detalje)
<ivoks> naravno da objasnjava
<ivoks> i taj pravilnik, iako je rijec o najvecem istrazivanju u povijesti niskogradnje, vrijedi samo za jednu drzavu u SAD-u
<ivoks> ostale su korigirale na svoju ruku
<ivoks> mi nismo, mi smo si zabrijali da smo isti kao ta drzava
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, bio je kentucky
<jelly> istrazivati je TESKO
<ivoks> moram zavrsiti taj diplomski da na proljece upisem MBA
<ivoks> moj je zadatak napraviti analizu i ukazati na probleme trenutnog pravilnika
<ivoks> i sugerirati smjer razvoja novog
<ivoks> naravno, to je samo diplomski
<ivoks> ali... nikad se ne zna :)
<ivoks> 1958 nismo imali racunala
<ivoks> od tad ne samo da smo dobili racunala, vec imamo i cloudove i big data
<ivoks> matere vam, uvalite to u hadoop, potrosite 100$ i evo vam podaci :)
<ivoks> idem se zagrijati, pa na trcanje
<jelly> hadoop, cija minimalna instalacija je 12 servera?
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13232930_1704724329794265_7980375083146224384_n.jpg?oh=c749c68e8411274e3c8e7c357dc6f2ed&oe=57E4F236
<SilverSpace> koji ludaci pa sa ovim ce jos manje dijece bit u hr 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hoce-li-hrvatska-biti-sedma-u-ovih-sest-zemalja-zenu-bi-radije-pustili-da-umre-nego-da-pobaci/895081.aspx
<Mmike> cini se da dolazi pizdarija :D
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> skoro sam imao poplavu u sobi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-24
<SweetMuffin> Tak ti se pishalo ?:D
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> malo kise 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/garaza/pogledajte-bmw-m3-za-pistu-i-za-prijevoz-sijena/4070379/#&gid=4069773&pid=4069725
<SweetMuffin> lol, zo nek ivoks kupi! Ima da pi*ke vilama trpa u prtljaznik :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> D3
<SilverSpace> A1
<ivoks> http://www.omqfitnessmagazine.co.uk/fitness-and-fun-in-croatia/
<ivoks> da da da :)
<hbogner> ivoks, kolko si platio reklamu? :D
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> ljudi dosli, slikali, pisali
<ivoks> opijali se
<ivoks> i bilo im dobro valjda :)
<hbogner> ahaaa, opijali se, tu smo dakle, opio si ih :D
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, nisam
<ivoks> bio sam s njima samo prvi i zadnji dan
<ivoks> ja sjedim u bircu, radim, pijem pivo, gledam plazu i polugole curke
<ivoks> ono, uobicajen dan
<ivoks> dolazi do mene zena i pita jel znam di je jamming adventures
<ivoks> reko, dobrodosli u moj ured
<ivoks> tu su se vec zakacili na nas stimung
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> pa jebo te vmware
<ivoks> nagradno pitanje
<ivoks> kako uploadati datoteke na vmware vcentar datastore
<ivoks> sada, kada je NAPI mrtav
<ivoks> i jebo im mater s porukama 'ne moze se upaliti'
<ivoks> a nigdje zasto se ne moze
<civija> ivoks: sa linuxa ili windowsa?
<ivoks> civija: sto je to windows?
<civija> ok, rijeseno
<civija> a sta je to napi?
<civija> http://www.napi.hr/ ?
<ivoks> npapi
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPAPI
<civija> ahaa :)
<ivoks> 1 of the selected virtual machines cannot be powered on in its current state, or you do not have the required privileges to power it on.
<ivoks> kakva debilana
<ivoks> a upalio ga prije 2min
<SweetMuffin> vmware :) When your wallet is too big :)
<ivoks> al bas je smece
<ivoks> ugasis stroj
<ivoks> ovaj jos 5 minuta misli kako je upaljen
<ivoks> i ne da ti ga upaliti
<ivoks> jer brije da je upaljen
<ivoks> pa ga moras prvo power off
<ivoks> za sto ti javi gresku, naravno
<dodobas> sto koristiti zaa service discovery ?
<Mmike> facter! :D
<Mmike> dodobas: za sto ti treba to?
<Mmike> imas 120938213 stvari i hoces vidjet koje su to stvari, ili?
<dodobas> pa generalno me ne animaju koje su to stvari... dok god od tog mogu dobiti odgovor na pitanje 'gdje mi je baza'
<dodobas> mislio sam avahi sloziti... ali to je nekako oldschool :)
<Mmike> a to 'gdje mi je baza'
<Mmike> zakaj to opce pitas?
<Mmike> tko je instalirao/metao bazu da nemas centralno mjesto neko di ces pitati to?
<dodobas> to nije bitno... primjer je izmisljen ...
<dodobas> pitam.. sto bi bilo to centralno mjesto ... etcd ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> juju :)
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio da taj service-discover u biti ne radi, tj, ne mozes se pouzdati u automatiku
<Mmike> mi smo to u pornjavi probali napravit i nije bas islo
<Mmike> zato koristis tool neki koji ce ti to sve drzati za tebe i tak deployas stvari
<Mmike> pa ti onda service discovery u biti i ne treba
<Mmike> scaleway, btw, podrzava juju - a ja sam bas u micanju jednog privatnog projekta sa linodea tamo
<dodobas> juju ansible.. slicno ... fact gatherer ... pa onda nesto radis s tim 'factovima'
<ivoks> ne vjerujem
<ivoks> nova sajba dolazi u petak
<Mmike> dodobas: ansible nema to
<Mmike> tj, ima s onim ansible towerom
<Mmike> al' nisam to nikad koistio, nemam pojma u biti kak to radi
<dodobas> ma tower... sto nije to samo klikalica/api 
<dodobas> tako se cini...
<dodobas> uglavnom, Mmike , ti bi to tako onda isao rjesavati
<Mmike> nemam pojma (za tower)
<Mmike> pa ja bih isao rjesavati to tako da nebih imao servise pa ih onda uguviravo u neku bazu
<Mmike> nego bih prvo definirao kaj ocu pa onda pustio tool da deploya
<dodobas> btw... lxd je upravo ono sto sam trazio :)
<dodobas> ahh. pa tko pakira postgis na ubuntu... zbog jednog gui alata... povuce 100+ paketa i pola QT svijeta ...
<dodobas> ahh... sorry '247 newly installed'
<dodobas> 596mb... zbog libraria od 1mb ...
<dodobas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/postgis
<Mmike> dodobas: lxd?
<Mmike> dodobas: aha, za manageiranje lxca
<Mmike> dada, lxd :)
<dodobas> jedino razmisljam staviti zfs na ovu test masinu... pa kao da mozes i disk resource kontorlirat... brtfs ... mozda ?
<Mmike> ne pratim
<SilverSpace> jay
<dodobas> Mmike: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/30/lxd-2-0-resource-control-412/
<dodobas> ima tamo pod Disk ...
<Mmike> dodobas: nisam 100%, al' mislmi da je to samo za velicinu diska
<Mmike> jer ti btrfs/zfs naprave subvolume
<Mmike> dodobas: probaj lxc na ruke da vidis kaj je ispod
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... zlis ograniciti koliko ce nesto uzeti diska... gotovo sigurno mozes sloziti i LVM volume... 
<Mmike> mislim da ti lxc podrzava i lvm, da
<Mmike> nisma siguran kako
<Mmike> ja sam probao pa sam odustao :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<SilverSpace> jebote novinar pise o raftingu na dobti koji vise ne postoji 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuVbGB2x3RM
<datase> YouTube: Posljednji rafting na Dobri - 0:02:42 - 1974 views - 7 likes / 2 dislikes
<SilverSpace> tu je sad jezero
<SilverSpace> dobrih pastrva je tu bilo hm hm 
<SilverSpace> nekoliko puta tu pecao :)
<SweetMuffin> "nemoj pravdat svoju glupost mojom" # oplakah ovo 
<SilverSpace> Policija upala u francusko sjedište Googlea, sumnja se na utaju poreza od 1,6 milijardi
<ivoks> to nije nis
<ivoks> da vidis apple
<ivoks> cesto se prica kako je apple jedna od najbogatijih firmi
<ivoks> medjutim, malo je poznato da je apple inc - svorc
<ivoks> jedva za place imaju
<ivoks> a samo zato kaj im je sav kes izvan SAD-a
<ivoks> i iako imaju hrpu love, ne mogu ju koristiti
<ivoks> civija: znas gdje naci CA certifikat od vcentra?
<ivoks> koji uzas
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> da!
<ivoks> to mi je trebalo
<ivoks> Multifox
<Mmike> o jebemti
<Mmike> pretplatilo me na njemacku listu
<Mmike> i sad sva sranja od toga moram citat
<Mmike> idem doma :)
<ivoks> kaj si ti jos gore?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> al' ima ta neka nova grupa u seljzforsu i sad dobijam sv emejlove
<Mmike> doso jutros i imam folder di mi dolazi sve od mojih caseova
<Mmike> i obicno nema puno tamo
<Mmike> doso jutros i 300 poruka u folderu
<Mmike> reko koja pizda mater
<Mmike> malo mi je lakse bilo, al' opet
<Mmike> oso sam
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> grijemo jer se bas ne mozemo tusirati u hladnom
<SilverSpace> http://goo.gl/xSR1Pt
<jelly> sa lancem i u-lockom, tezak 20 kila?
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko ce ti to ukrast? :)
<jelly> SilverSpace, ak je tezak 6 kila, 10 godisnje dijete
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-25
<Mmike> rebooting ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> re-booted
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> poslali austrijanci cestitku
<ivoks> presao sam max dozvoljenu brzinu za 11km/h
<SweetMuffin> O, poceo si puniti EU galeriju slika :) De da vidimo kako ti je auto lijep u voznji :) 
<ivoks> a nema slike
<ivoks> samo uplatnica :)
<SweetMuffin> Kaj im moras vjerovati na ... na uplatnicu ? :D
<ivoks> ma ne moram
<ivoks> sjecam se gdje su me uslikali
<ivoks> i jos sam si rekao 'u kurac, mogao sam i bez toga'
<ivoks> ali nije doslo vise od mjesec dana, pa sam mislio da je mozda ipak sve ok
<ivoks> al eto, stiglo danas
<SweetMuffin> Al, pustimo ovaj partikularni primjer, generalno salju samo uplatnice bez dokaza o prekrsaju ili je to samo za non-residente ?
<ivoks> to je zapad
<ivoks> tamo se drzavi vjeruje, a drzava nije toliko nepostena kao u ex-yu
<SweetMuffin> Hmm, good point
<ivoks> umjesto da se printaju slike, ako bas sumnjas, imas ID, pa mozes zatraziti dokaz
<ivoks> za sumu koja je vjerojatno veca od same kazne
<SweetMuffin> Nda, nisam htio biti indiskretan, ali tko me shisha: kol'ko su te globili ?
<ivoks> 45 ojra
<SweetMuffin> OK, zajebi moje propitkivanje oko slike :) 
<dodobas> E3
<SweetMuffin> http://www.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-life/lars/ep-133-dessert/viewer?title_no=358&episode_no=133 # I SAID ONE OF EVERYTHING
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70QfHtKdh_0
<datase> YouTube: The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night - Official Video - 0:02:24 - 1578182 views - 6031 likes / 77 dislikes
<ivoks> veli imapsync:
<ivoks> 1.43 msgs/s  134.868 KiB/s 88.762 MiB copied  ETA: Sun May 29 07:43:52 2016  337344 s  483541/484892 msgs left
<Mmike> 484892 ?
<ivoks> mailova, da
<Mmike> mario@arbun:~/Maildir$ find . -type f | wc -l
<Mmike> 214646
<Mmike> Dobar si :)
<ivoks> ovo je samo jedan account
<Mmike> root@arbun:/home/mariocanonical/Maildir# find . -type f | wc -l
<Mmike> 135663
<Mmike> :)O
<Mmike> root@arbun:/home/mariocanonical/Maildir# du -sh .
<Mmike> 2.4G	.
<ivoks> ovo gore je 8GB
<Mmike> mario@arbun:~/Maildir$ du -sh .
<Mmike> 5.6G	.
<Mmike> da, nije pre strasno :)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~/.thunderbird> du -sh .
<Mmike> 182M	.
<ivoks> ja se prebacujem na gmail
<ivoks> jer https radi vise manje svuda
<Mmike> Wat?
<SweetMuffin> onaj gmail koji je sve cesce nedostupan ? 
<ivoks> a imap/imaps gotovo nigdje :)
<ivoks> firewalli i to
<Mmike> meni radi (tm)
<ivoks> npr, u darmstadu
<Mmike> radi, kak ne
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ne radi
<ivoks> osim ako se ne spojis VPN-om
<ivoks> al to onda vuce druge nuspojave
<Mmike> meni nije radio submission prema mom mail serveru, prema googlu je radio
<Mmike> ali imap/imaps radi
<ivoks> eto, vidis :)
<ivoks> radio ti je imaps prema googlu
<ivoks> to su valjda otvorili
<Mmike> ne, ivoks
<ivoks> pardon, da
<ivoks> imap je radio
<Mmike> radio mi je prema mom mail serveru :)
<ivoks> smtp nije
<ivoks> smtp/smtps gotovo ne radi nigdje, ne imap
<Mmike> pa jedino mi u darmstadtu nije radilo
<Mmike> al' tamo internet 50% vremena nije radio, tak da... :)
<ivoks> ima jos lokacija
<Mmike> al' ssh radi svukud
<Mmike> i onda vpn kroz ssh isto radi
<ivoks> po hotelima isto problemi
<ivoks> neki hoteli interceptaju 587
<Mmike> i onda sve radi
<vileni_> Mmike: kako mislis da ssh radi svukud?
<SweetMuffin> Nije samo to, googletove mail servere vidim dan RBLMonu svako malo
<Mmike> vileni_: pa nisam nasao jos mjesto da mi ssh nije radio, a i ak ne radi imam ssh na tajnom portu koji radi :D
<vileni_> Mmike: ja imam lokaciju sa koje mi ssh ne radi ako nije eksplicitno dopusten
<ivoks> port 80 nije tajni port :)
<Mmike> znam di mi ssh nije radio - na IRBu
<Mmike> ivoks: 443 u biti, na 80 te proxy ne pusti najcesce kad skuzi da nije http promet
<Mmike> ja sam probao gmail jedno 3 mjeseca kad sam dosao u canonical
<Mmike> meni je to neupotrebljivo
<Mmike> doduse, onda nisam znao da mogu reci launchpadu da sve headere stavi u tijelo poruke
<Mmike> pa bi onda mozda filtriranje i radilo
<Mmike> al' sto cu s openstack mailinglistama
<SweetMuffin> http://www.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-life/lars/ep-116-escape/viewer?title_no=358&episode_no=116
<Mmike> i jos sad kad su openstack charmovi u gerritu od openstacka, moram moc filtrirat po headerima
<Mmike> a google to neda
<SweetMuffin> Jesam vam rekao da radim skraceno danas ? 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: lako za to
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nisi, kaj radis skraceno danas?
<vileni_> sto je sa petkom
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: LOL :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: da, radio sam i prosli tjedan :) Skratili su mi tak da sam smio doma u 14h, a onda sam bio on-call (aktivno) do 19h :D
 * Mmike ovaj vikend, srecom, nije dezuran :D
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: spajam, naravno ( serem, radim od doma) 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: pa nije ni to tako lose
<vileni_> ja isto spajam
<vileni_> ali moram
<vileni_> to sam rezervirao jos prije 3 mjeseca
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: i zena i dijete su mi doma, nadam se da nece biti kisa, na pozive se javljam na terasi, da me ne bi pitali jel part-tajmam u vrticu :)
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: Zakaj moras ? Krizni put i ta spika ? 
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: skoro
<vileni_> zenim se
 * SweetMuffin ode izguglat tjelovo, opet
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: a sirotek :( Hocurec, cestitam ! 
<SweetMuffin> kaj, beba ili ? 
<vileni_> hvala :)
<vileni_> nije beba
<vileni_> tj nije zenidba zbog bebe
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj se onda zenis ? :) 
<dodobas> zbog banke :)
<SweetMuffin> Imas vise prava u vanbracnoj zajednci nego ovak ' 
<SweetMuffin> OK, da , to je taj jedan moment :) 
<SweetMuffin> kak u Unity-u napravim desktop shortcut za nekaj ( u /opt/drk/mrd imam prd.sh koji bi na desktopu )
<ivoks> poslao mi wiener osiguranje procjenu stete
<ivoks> vele, sve skupa 284kn
<ivoks> ne znam koje droge oni puse
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: to je tvoja strana osiguranja, jesu se kamiondzijini javili ? ( ahaha@248hrk )
<ivoks> al samo sajba kosta 7000kn
<Mmike> ivoks: mozda su to oni isti koji ti porez obracunavaju :D
 * SweetMuffin umre od smijeha 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ne, to je od kamionzije
 * Mmike isto :D
<ivoks> ccm/kW/KS: 2198 / 114 / 155
<ivoks> pila
<Vjetar> jutar
<Vjetar> Kave, kave mi dajte, jer buđenja nema od vode
<SweetMuffin> Jutar putar ! Pa dze si rond'o sinoc kad se sad budis, i kako si izbjeg'o da te dijete probudi ? Najvise me zanima ovo zadnje :)
<ivoks> bas cu mu napisati
<ivoks> Postovanje
<ivoks> Zahvaljujem, ali mi nesto nije jasno. Nevezano uz krajnji rezultat osnovanosti, ne znam kako se sa 300kn moze zamijeniti grijano vjetrobransko staklo, s obzirom da isto kosta oko 6000kn.
<ivoks> Pokusavam te brojeve nekako ukalupiti, ali na kraju se samo smijem i placem od smijeha.
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: da , ako imaju nekog majstora sajberacha koji je carobnjak, nek' ti posalju vizitku :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes filtrirati mailing liste
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes filtrirati prema bilo cemu u biti
<davor> u svim onim vodicima za kucnu izradu tiskanih plocica nitko ne spomene koliko ih je tesko kasnije lemiti za razliku od "pravih" sa solder maskom
<Mmike> ivoks: kak?
<Mmike> nemam mogucnost dodati header prema kojem cu filtrirati
<davor> jutro svima
<ivoks> upises u search: List-Id: whatever@whatever.com
<SweetMuffin> jutro davor 
<ivoks> i onda kliknes strelicu prema dole u tom search baru
<ivoks> i voila
<davor> sta se prica?
<ivoks> cini se da mozes bilo koji header
<Mmike> ivoks: da, to nije to
<ivoks> kako nije?
<Mmike> hm 
<Mmike> ivoks: ja bi nesh ovak: http://jebo.me/pas/8u
<ivoks> ne mozes sloziti jedno pravilo za sve liste
<Mmike> a to nemrem
<ivoks> kao u procmailu ili sieveu
<ivoks> da, ovo ne mozes s jednim pravilom
<ivoks> ali se moze sloziti s vise njih
<ivoks> tj., s dva
<ivoks> po jedan za svaki folder
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> di su opce filteri u gmailu? :)
<ivoks> u biti, ovo pravilo je smijesno :)
<ivoks> to su tri jednostavna pravila
<ivoks> ti si ga zakomplicirao kako bi smanjio load na svom stroju
<ivoks> ali ovo je tudji, so i don't care :)
<Mmike> pa ne, jednostsavnije mi je ovak pratit
<vileni_> ivoks: obicno zamjensko staklo za civica je bilo 1000kn najjeftinije
<Mmike> gledam sad te filtere
<ivoks> vileni_: al ovo je grijano
<Mmike> i ja nemam taj search
<ivoks> nemas search u gmailu?
<vileni_> ivoks: znam, ali za 300kn si ne mozes nista kupiti
<Mmike> Filter: From, To, Subject, HasWords, Doesn'tHave
<vileni_> 400kn mi je bilo polovno sa autootpada :)
<ivoks> u search upisi: Cc:Mario
<ivoks> i onda klikni strelicu prema dole
<ivoks> on ce ti u HasWords staviti tvoj search
<ivoks> HasWords se odnosi na cijeli mail, ne samo na body
<ivoks> dakle, mozes filtrirati i prema headerima
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> last time I tried nije se moglo
<Mmike> jedino je Listid radilo
<Mmike> ili tak nekak, pa je gmail sam skuzio da mora pretrazivati po List-id headeru
<Mmike> ivoks: aj probaj ti, ja imam sve forwardirano, komplikovano mi to sad mijenjat :)
<ivoks> nisam jos prebacio sve mailove
<ivoks> tek ce u nedjelju zavrsiti
<ivoks> probao sam sa list-id
<ivoks> i sa cc
<ivoks> i radi
<ivoks> za malo kompleksnije moram imati malo vise mailova :)
<Mmike> http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/5719/is-it-possible-to-create-a-gmail-filter-that-works-on-headers-other-than-from-t
<Mmike> cini se da radi
<Mmike> iako, velim, ja sam probao po X-Launcpad-bla-tra, nije radilo
<ivoks> evo, trazio sam ovo
<ivoks> MIME-Version: 1.0 
<ivoks> i to radi
<Mmike> da, al slozi filter
<Mmike> pa nek ti prebaci mail tamo
<Mmike> cek, idem si otvorit gmejl ekaunt
<ivoks> pa filter se slaze prema searchu
<Mmike> ha, pa imam mario.splivalo@gmail koji ne koristim :D
<ivoks> tak da, stogod searchao, napravi filter prema tome
<ivoks> ne moze biti jednostavnije
<Vjetar> SweetMuffin: radio sam do pola 4 ujutro, a dijete.. eh, to je tema za kavu/pifu
<ivoks> toliko je jednostavno da zbunjuje one navikle na sieve :)
<Mmike> ograniceno je
<Mmike> nemrem filtrirat 'ako ovo onda ono ali da nije ono'
<Mmike> al' cek
<Mmike> ovo 'create label', to je u biti folder, jel?
<Mmike> i 'apply label' znaci u biti 'move to folder' ?
<Mmike> ivoks: nop
<jelly> Mmike: apply label je više "hardlink to folder" jer samo doda label, ne obriše ostale
<Mmike> ivoks: ostao mail u inboxu
<vileni_> pa ima neki move
<Mmike> ovo mi je filter: 
<Mmike> Matches: label:inbox X-Mike-Header: SuperMail
<Mmike> Do this: Apply label "HeaderTest"
<vileni_> ja si mailove oznacavam procitanim i moveanim
<Mmike> a ovo je mail koji sam poslao:
<vileni_> ako su za odredjenu adresu
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/5r
<ivoks> Mmike: ja imam apply-label i onda mogu odabrati folder
<Mmike> ivoks: dada, slozio sam to sve, al' mail nije osao di je trebao
<ivoks> mislim da je filter za nove mailove
<Mmike> pa novi mail sam poslao, da
<Mmike> prvo sam filter napravio, pa sam poslao mail
<Mmike> i pazi jos
<Mmike> odem u Search onaj i napisem 'SuperMail'
<Mmike> ne nadje mail
<Mmike> napiesm: X-Mike-Header, isto ne nadje
<ivoks> ako ga search nije nasao, onda ni filter nece raditi
<dodobas> Mmike: u cloudu si... search ce eventually vratiyi neki rezultat ... :)
<Mmike> ivoks: yup, zato velim, ne radi na arbitrary headere - radi na one napisane tamo u onom URLu
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' ti imas neki troll-book pa onda izaberes koji ces trollnut u koje doba dana? :)
<dodobas> nope, ali dobra ideja ... treba je zavriti na kickstarteru ... 
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ne indeksira sve headere
<SweetMuffin> vileni_: di si odijelo uzimao, posto ? 
<Mmike> kak da vidim full headers u gmailu?
 * Mmike je uzeo svoja dva odijela u - kamenskom
<Mmike> i izvrsna su
<Mmike> jedino kaj vise ne stanem u nit jedno :D
<ivoks> ja uzeo nedavno jedno u galileu
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: imas gore desno ( dok je mauil otvoren" neku strelicu koja kaze "more" dok hoveras nad njom , pa odaberes "show original"
<ivoks> nije lose
<SweetMuffin> ja si dao shivat' tamo kak se iz vlaske poprek ide na trg 
<ivoks> bas sivat ili prilagoditi?
<SweetMuffin> Izaslo me isto k'o odijelo iz varteksa, a sam sam birao i materijal i kroj
<SweetMuffin> Sivat, od nule
<ivoks> to si ja mislim, jedno takvo napraviti
<SweetMuffin> Napravi, fakat vrijedi, i kad nosis i kad te gledaju
<ivoks> al do sad sam nalazio odijela koja sam mogao prilagoditi
<Mmike> ja sam ova dva u kamenskom platio oko 800 kuna svako
<SweetMuffin> I, nije skupo
<ivoks> 800kn?
<Mmike> i fakat su ok bila, mislim, jos su
<ivoks> to nije odijelo
<Mmike> da, hlace+sako
<Mmike> o je, odlicno je
<ivoks> to je krpa :)
<SweetMuffin> Bas, 800kn je oblikovana krpa
<ivoks> od poliestera
<Mmike> nope, odlicno odijelo
<Mmike> kamensko, ljudi moji :)
<SweetMuffin> :) Moj mmike :) 
<ivoks> ne znas ti kaj je odijelo :)
<ivoks> imam i ja 'sako'
<ivoks> od 100 dolara
<ivoks> nosim ga ovak
<ivoks> kad pada kisa :D
 * Mmike nema sako :)
 * Mmike ne nosi odijela, gade mi se
<Mmike> al' nemres na svatdbu bez odijela
<Mmike> zena neda, jel :)
<ivoks> e, zato sto imas to od 800kn
<Mmike> ne, generalno je taj odjevni predmet u kurcu
<SweetMuffin> Joj, sad ste me sjetili kak Ameri nose skrz drugaciji kroj odijela, uvijek se sjetim pi*de preklapace kad vidim one njihove siroke sakoe :) 
<Mmike> kosulja, kravata, uzas
<ivoks> ts ts ts
<SweetMuffin> Bude promijenio spiku kad promijeni platni razred :)
<Mmike> to je za ove koji vole imat metlu u guzici, ja to nemrem - mogu, par sati jednom godisnje :)
<SweetMuffin> I kad si kupi postenu kosulju :)
<Mmike> TDR, di ces postenije kosulje :)
<ivoks> samo za Mmikea
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/user/RealMenRealStyle
<Mmike> ivoks: tl;dw
<Mmike> bullcrap
<Mmike> netko ce meni objasnjavat u cem cu se ja osjecat ugodno :)
<ivoks> ajmo pitati mirku :)
<ivoks> ne, nisam ni mislio da ti netko govori sto je ugodno
<ivoks> nego da pogledas koji filmic
<ivoks> 'zasto odijelo, iako se u pocetku cini cudno, neugodno'
<Mmike> a tak mogu pogledat i filmic o tome zasto windowsi
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> mirka: kaj ti velis
<ivoks> mirka je ovako casual lik
<ivoks> al bas me zanima :)
 * Mmike bi sad mirku gadjao papiricima da je blizu
<Mmike> jer ne reagira
<Mmike> MIRKA!
<Mmike> ivoks: de, budi moja produzena ruka :)
<ivoks> ne, ona je slobodna :)
<ivoks> nece se javiti
<ivoks> mirka: slobodno ti ides kontra sefa, ako se tako osjecas :)
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyZ4teYht8A
<datase> YouTube: Is Getting An MBA A Waste of Time? | 5 Alternatives To An MBA | Real-World Business Education - 0:09:20 - 51769 views - 1320 likes / 32 dislikes
<Mmike> 'slobodno ides, al' znas kaj ce ti se desiti ak odes' :D
<SweetMuffin> *Povishica happens*
<Mmike> ivoks: ne radi  - probao sam i po MessageId filteru, nece
<Mmike> ok, dao sam sansu gmailu opet, sad opet godinu i pol mogu (osnovano) rantat kak je gmail u kurcu
<ivoks> bit ce da se mirka srami
<vileni_> SweetMuffin: mislim da je bilo oko 900kn u galileu
<vileni_> kao 50%
<ivoks> to je isto poliester ;)
<vileni_> to sam jos prosle godine za neku drugu svadbu imao
<ivoks> galileo ne snizava vunu
<mirka> mmike i ivoks, treba vas pratiti. ja sam u baculi totalno :D ps odijelo- DA :)
<vileni_> ivoks: ne znaci mi puno odijelo, jedini parametar je da stanem u njega :)
<SweetMuffin> mirka je super :) ( ovo tipkam jer se slazem s njenim misljenjem, a i sjecam se da ste natuknuli da je kupila auto i vozi se po nasim cestama ) :)
<ivoks> ali ako je zbilja 900kn na 50% popusta, onda mozda i je bila vuna
<vileni_> ivoks: pogledam, mozda mi se posrecilo pa je :)
<ivoks> vune inace nema ispod 2000kn
<ivoks> vuna je tak super
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> ivoks:  imam doma 3 odijela
<Mmike> ili 4 cak
<ivoks> mozes biti vruce, hlado, unutra uvijek ista temperatura :)
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> jedan iz srednje kad sam isao na maturalnu, od ocuha odijelo
<Mmike> dva ova od kamenskog
<SweetMuffin> "imam doma tri odijela, jedno je za svatove, jedno je ako netko umre, jedno je ako ja umrem" :)
<Mmike> i jedno koje sam kupio nemam pojma vise di
<Mmike> tj, samo sako, nemam hlace od tog treceg
<Mmike> i mislim da je taj sako kostao oko 1500 kuna
<Mmike> o, serem
<Mmike> imam i jedno u varteksu sto sam kupio za valjda 2500 kuna - na firmu, kako dolikuje pravom direktoru :)
<Mmike> ugl, donjet cu ti ta tri a ti ces mi rec koje od njih je kostalo 800 kuna
<Mmike> mere?
<Mmike> poliester
<Mmike> pft
<Mmike> kamensko je sivalo odijela za armanija
<Mmike> a on meni - poliester
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: :D
<ivoks> kakve to veze ima za koga su sivali
<ivoks> pogledaj od cega je
<ivoks> garantirano za tu cijenu nije od vune
<ivoks> jer samo sirovina dodje vise od 1000kn
<SweetMuffin> Jos ces reci da nije sva pashka janjetina s Paga :)
<ivoks> nije ni od armanija sve tip top
<ivoks> dapace, ti poznati cesto znaju ujebat vrlo gadno
<ivoks> jer se idu igrati s 'novom modom'
<ivoks> svojevremeno su radili odijela i od plastike
<ivoks> jer je to bilo 'in'
<SweetMuffin> http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/46113/title/Antibiotics-From-Scratch/ # ovo je dobro
<ivoks> http://www.styleforum.net/t/238019/armani-collezioni-100-polyester-blazer
<ivoks> http://www.armani.com/us/armanicollezioni/suit_cod49125923bn.html
<ivoks> na...
<ivoks> od cega je
<ivoks> od plastike :)
<ivoks> http://articlesofstyle.com/23861/200-suit-vs-2000-suit/
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> ne volim odjiela
<Mmike> svi mi govore da mi odlicno stoje i ablabla
<Mmike> al' ja se u tom osjecam ocajno
<Mmike> nemrem se pomaknut, nemrem nist
<SweetMuffin> Odijela su napravljena da dobro stoje, pogotovo nama s naznakama trbusine
<ivoks> ako ti nije udobno, onda ti nije dobra velicina
<ivoks> mora biti udobno
<SweetMuffin> A nemres se pomaknut jer kupujes jeftina odijela :)
<Mmike> nemre bit udobno :)
<ivoks> ako imas specificnu figuru, a imas, onda bi trebao otici krojacu
<Mmike> poanta odijela je da si ustogljen, uspravan, smensi :)
<ivoks> tak sam i ja morao
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko bi doslo krojenje odijela, sveskup, cca? neka razumna cijena a da nije drek odijelo?
<ivoks> ovisi
<SweetMuffin> Kak nemre biti udobno ? razlika izmedju dobre kosulje i t-shirta u komforu nosenja je nepostojeca. U dobrim hlacama odijela mi je manje vruce po ljetu nego u trenirci
<ivoks> ako zelis samo prilagoditi postojece, onda je 100-200kn
<Mmike> ne, zelim skrojiti odijelo ab ovo
<ivoks> ako hoces sivati, materijal i rad kostaju... sumnjam da ces naci manje od 1500kn
<Mmike> ono, da mi netko napravi bas za mene
<ivoks> ako ces raditi od vune
<ivoks> ako ces od poliestera, mozes i za 100kn
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: znaci, za 3k kuna mogu dobit vrlo solidno odijelo skrojeno po mjeri?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: odi onda u onaj prolaz izmedju bana i stare vlaske, fakat toplo preporucam. Usput i blizu mozes i za cipele pogledati 
<ivoks> za te novce dobijes vrh vrhova
<SweetMuffin> za3kkn si jeben. 
<Mmike> ok, 3k kuna se ne cini puno za nesto sto kupis jednom u 10 godina
<Mmike> i nosis mozda jednom godisnje
<ivoks> nosi cesce
<SweetMuffin> Nosit ces i cesce, kad ces imati :)
<ivoks> nemoj kupovati da stoji u ormaru
<ivoks> nosi
<ivoks> kad se naviknes, super je osjecaj
<ivoks> prozracno, lakse, bas ono.. super
<Mmike> sto se cipela tice, to sam rijesio - imam neke ravnodzonske tenke koje su potpuno crne, u biti nisu tenisice neg vise k'o neke lagane salon-cipele
<Mmike> samo kaj su mekane 
<Mmike> nisu lakaste :)
<ivoks> cipele vise ne kupujem u ducanima
<ivoks> nikad vise :)
<Mmike> i mosh bit u njima cijelu fakin noc :)
<ivoks> samo ih dajem raditi
<Mmike> ivoks: kol'ko kostaju cipke cca? 
<ivoks> ovo sto mi je ovaj iz bb shoes napravio... milina
<ivoks> spavao mi u njima
<Mmike> jer, kuzis - 3k kuna za odijelo i onda cipele da idu u paru
<ivoks> rucni rad, za tvoju nogu
<Mmike> i onda mog mirki doc donijet coksu :D
<ivoks> od 1800kn navise
<Mmike> pa da kaze 'dzaba sam se zenila' :) a ja bi reko 'nisi, nisi, ja sam ozenjen vec' :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: onda mozes doc i kupit i ivoksa i firmu/e mu 
<ivoks> ne moze
<Mmike> 1800 kuna
<Mmike> princip mi to neda
<ivoks> ivoks ima nekoliko hand made cipela i odijela :)
<Mmike> k'o rucni sat sa 3k kuna
<SweetMuffin> :) :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: al kupit XYZ kuciste za komp koje ce kostat 3kkn i trajati 10 godina je razumno ?Meni je to ista stvar
<Mmike> pa, tebi je
<Mmike> meni nije
<ivoks> dam sve kompove
<SweetMuffin> Imas pravo, moram te promijeniti :)
<ivoks> ne dam cipele
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: nego, pingao sam te 7x ovaj tjedan, ocemo cet/pet na cevape ? Duzan sam ocbu , pa .. 
<Mmike> cipele su komad obuce koji imas 'za pokazivanje', nemres u njima na bicikl i na poso, i uopce ih imas samo da bi 'zadovoljio formu' kad ides na svecanosti gdje okolina koja ti je draga zeli da se ta forma posttuje (zena: NECES VALJDA U TENISICAMA NA SVADBU! MARIO!!!)
<Mmike> kucistge, s druge strane sluzi da komp radi tise, da u njega mosh nagurat sve sto ti treba za rad - osim sto je gust prtljati po tome potrebno je i radi posla, tako da... korist je visestruka
<Mmike> tu je razlika
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> recimo, 10k kuna za laptop nebih dao, jer je previse
<ivoks> ja cipele nosim svaki dan
<Mmike> ja nosim tenisice svaki dan - cak i zimi imam one solomonke koje su k'o tenisice za blato i kisu
<Mmike> preporod
<Mmike> jedino doma i u ofisu imam neke pufafufa super ergonomske papuce
<Mmike> tople
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nisam u zg, sutra picim na krk
<Mmike> sto je ocba?
<Mmike> i mozemo u utorak :D
<SweetMuffin> ocb, ircer :) 
<SweetMuffin> Utorak u stvari dobro zvuci, moze
<Mmike> kra?
<SweetMuffin> nego, ergonomske papuce ? Imas URL, meni treba malo veci broj pa .. 
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/public/uploads/ckeditor/user/2124/v9bquj-10398096-759168260802400-4700472954387638338-n.jpg
<ivoks> svaki dan sam u njima
<ivoks> milina
<ivoks> cek, ne bas te... slicne su
<SweetMuffin> simpa mi je kaj nisu bas klasicni spic papak
<ivoks> pa moraju malo biti
<ivoks> ne mozes one ravne nositi
<ivoks> to je djetinjasto i ne pase uz odijelo
<ivoks> https://cipelezlatko.fullbusiness.com/public/uploads/ckeditor/user/2124/ufeipk-10946093-380918202095353-958674637-o.jpg
<ivoks> e, ovo su bas moje
<ivoks> napravio ih je i fotkao
<ivoks> te su sad na meni ;)
<ivoks> na to indigo trapke i vozi
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/58 fdisk u 16.04
<Mmike> jelly: parted ? gdisk?
<ivoks> jelly: ne kuzim problem. pokusavas napraviti 3. particiju na disku od 20GB, koji vec ima dvije particije, koje uzimaju 20GB?
<jelly> ivoks: pobrisati postojeće i napraviti opet iste
<ivoks> /dev/vda2       1001470 20969471 19968002  9.5G  5 Extended
<jelly> ... nemre napraviti opet iste
<ivoks> Created a new partition 2 of type 'Extended' and of size 19.5 GiB.  
<jelly> disk je povećan
<ivoks> Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G,T,P} (1001470-41943039, default   
<ivoks> 41943039):  
<ivoks> jesi tu enter stisnuo samo?
<ivoks> pa je uzeo cijeli disk
<jelly> da
<ivoks> zasto nisi upisao 20969471?
<jelly> tak i treba, extended je kontenjer za 5
<jelly> nisu iste iste, samo trebaju počinjati na istom mjestu
<ivoks> aha, zelis do kraja
<ivoks> pa probaj p
<jelly> to se kolega uči radit sa free tehnologijama, kvm i to, pa je sve bagavo
<ivoks> mislim da si vec dobio sto zelis
<ivoks> nisi napravio vda2, vec vda5
<ivoks> vda2 ovaj automatski napravi
<ivoks> kada zatrazis extended
<jelly> a jel
<ivoks> vda2 nije extended particija, vec primary
<ivoks> extended pocinju sa 5
<ivoks> pa ako si napravio extended, onda je to vda5, a nalazi se u vda2 primaryu
<ivoks> koji on oznaci kao extended
<ivoks> malo mutavo, al tko jos koristi fdisk :)
<jelly> ručak pa ćemo vidit
<ivoks> a da... idem i ja na rucak
<jelly> dobro, a kako bi na nemutavi način samo povećao patriciju
<jelly> TBD
<ivoks> pa sve si dobro napravio
<ivoks> samo zadnji korak je nepotreban
<ivoks> nema 'n' na kraju
<ivoks> doduse, mozda sam u krivu; nisam se bavio extented particijama vec godinama
<Mmike> moram se slozit s vama - rucak
<SweetMuffin> ne znam kad sam zadnje particionirao disk, razvucem LVM preko cijelog, pa se zajebavam s LVMom, ne gubi mi se vrijeme poslije kad skuzim da mi je trebalo 6 particija a ne 4, da su sve logicke vec zauzete, pa brljaj brisi 
<ivoks> al da, trebao bi koristiti parted
<obruT> cool: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3606602/What-possibly-wrong-China-unveils-elevated-bus-drives-cars.html
<SweetMuffin> 1200 fuckin' putnika, svaka cast. 
<ivoks> ne vjerujem ja kinezima nista
<SweetMuffin> Vjerujem im vise nego Koreancima :) 
<ivoks> previse posla s njima da bi mislio kako su kompetentni napraviti ista sto ce raditi
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: ja bas i ne
<ivoks> iako su i jedni i drugi ludi
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: i ja svoj dojam gradim na iskustvu :) Slozit cu se s tim da su .. drugaciji. 
<ivoks> znas kak ce ovo tam radit
<ivoks> nikak
<ivoks> vrijeme ce pokazati, ali mislim da ovo bas i nije dobra ideja
<ivoks> ili, u najmanju ruku ima ogranicenu uporabu
<ivoks> na prostore gdje se ide ravno
<ivoks> svi ovi auti ispod
<ivoks> svi oni su potencijalni udes
<SweetMuffin> Ne nuzno, ako stvar zaista ima shine o kojima ovii, onda je problematika jednaka onoj s tramvajima
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> jer tramvaj ima svoj trak
<ivoks> ovo nema
<SweetMuffin> Ovo ima "svoj trak" iznad
<ivoks> nema to veze, ne leti
<ivoks> dijeli trak s autima
<ivoks> i nije autonoman
<SweetMuffin> Nemam uvid u nacrt, mene jedino brine sto se desi kad ja s svojim kamionom pijan udarim u nosecu konstrukciju tog cuda
<ivoks> ovisi o kretanju automobila
<ivoks> pa o tome i govorim
<ivoks> ne moras biti pijan
<ivoks> mozes samo ici lijevo, a ne vidjeti ga
<ivoks> 4x je veci potencijal za sudar nego li kod tramvaja
<ivoks> jer auti se krecu oko tvoje dvije osi, s obje strane
<dodobas> potvrdila je statistika :)
<ivoks> kod tramvaja auti su samo s lijeve strane
<ivoks> nek probaju
<SweetMuffin> Cuj, moglo bi se ( na jednotracnim prometnicama) rijesiti tako da shine budu "iza bankine" u nekom zelenom otkou
<ivoks> ja sam skeptican
<SweetMuffin> Kao sto lijeva shina i je na slici 
<ivoks> vrlo skeptican
<SweetMuffin> Odnosno, ako je stvar siroka kao dvije trake, onda se problem moze jednostavn anulirati tako da obje budu iza bankine. 
<ivoks> puno bolje rjesenje je lightrail iznad prometnice
<ivoks> tu di su im lampe, tamo postave nosace
<SweetMuffin> Suglasan
<SweetMuffin> To mi je i simpaticnije jer se putnici ni na koji nacin ne moraju angazirati u promet "ispod"
<ivoks> pa e
<ivoks> u tome i je stvar
<ivoks> nisu nista izolirali
<ivoks> samo su jos zakomplicirali
<ivoks> isto kao i hidrogliser
<ivoks> je, nije na vodi
<ivoks> al nek budu valovi, pa ne ide nikuda :)
<ivoks> necete vjerovati
<ivoks> veli mirka 
<ivoks> al fakat necete vjerovat
<ivoks> veli mirka da ne voli janjetinu
<ivoks> jel kenny08 voli janjetinu?
<SweetMuffin> "ne volim" su jake rijeci
<vileni_> ivoks: ako oni ne voli dam ti ja adresu gdje mozes dostaviti :)
<ivoks> ja mislim da mirka nije hrvatica :)
<SweetMuffin> Good for her
<kenny08> kenny sve voli :)
<ivoks> eto
<SilverSpace> yah opet klopa na kanalu 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: hrana i zene, zar postoji jos nesto u poznatom svemiru vrijedno slova ? :)
 * Mmike isto ne ljubi janjetinu
<Mmike> ono, pojest cu ako nema nist drugo
<Mmike> al' radije jedem svinjski krmic, recimo
 * SweetMuffin potpisuje
<SweetMuffin> Postoji jos opcija da nisam nikad probao pravu janjetinu i ne znam o cemu pricam :)
<SweetMuffin> Ne znam zakaj, sjetio sam se mesine na tvojim svatovima, Mmike :)
<Mmike> ma jesi
<Mmike> sam kaj nije nist posebna
<Mmike> recimo, ta u mojim svatovima, pol svatova veli da je bila jebena, pol veli da je bila bezveze
<Mmike> to je k'o pohano pilece bijelo meso
<Mmike> ono, ok je
<Mmike> al' nije nist posebno
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: s kim osim Kellyem sam ja za stolom bil na tvojim svatima ? Bobom ?
<SweetMuffin> I zakaj nemam slika s svatova ?:D
<SweetMuffin> E! I jel imas jos onih magnetica za fridz ? Svojevremeno je Filipu onaj kaj ste nam poklonili bio najdraza igracka, pa se malo scufal :)
<Mmike> jel' meni danas godisnjica braka, kad smo vec kod toga?
<SweetMuffin> moja je 24.04. Znam jer mi je i sestrin rodjendan :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: mislmi da imam cak u autu jedan koji nosam stsalno da ti dam jer si ga trazio jedno 12 puta vec :)
<SweetMuffin> Ali ne znam koliko sam godina u braku :)
<SweetMuffin> Ma :* :* :*
 * SweetMuffin biljezi za utorak da uz cevape uzica magnetic
<SilverSpace> ja rade biram teletinu nego janjetinu 
<davor> nisam nikad gore lemio. plocica je malo rastaljena na jednom mjestu
<SilverSpace> eh losa ti lemilica
<SweetMuffin> davor: slika ! Kaj lemis opche ? 
<davor> ma jok, previse sam naviknuo na masku, bez nje se lem lijepi tek malo bolje na bakar nego na plocicu
<davor> jao sve me sramota :p
<davor> al sta je najbolje, zasad mjerim kako treba... radim VGA adapter za raspberry pi
<SweetMuffin> Cuj, njega je sramota jer nesto radi :) Trebao bi se sramiti da se nisi u'vatio lemilice :)
<SweetMuffin> o0o0o , bravo
<davor> hehe :)
<davor> bit ce dobro ako se ne odlijepi sav bakar s plocice do kraja
<davor> tako da jedino sto mogu reci je, so far so good jel :)
<davor> i ako je nekome od koristi, danas naucena lekcija: solder mask je preduvijet za lemljenje pastom
<davor> *preduvjet. gospode!
<davor> evo i slike http://i.imgur.com/I1urHoo.jpg
<SweetMuffin> Ajoj :) 
<davor> hahahaha, jelda :p
<SweetMuffin> Stvarno ruzno, ali ako mjeri dobro :) 
<Mmike> davoreeee
<davor> ko da ucim lemiti ispocetka. rekao bih da me inace i dobro ide, al bez solder maska je stvarno kompletno druga stvar
<davor> da ne spominjem novostecene tremore i mioklonuse sto ne pomazu
<davor> cekaj da nadem nesto sto mi je i dobro islo da se opravdam malo :p
<SweetMuffin> AFAIS, i ovo je dobro , pusti estetiku
<davor> gledat cu da utopim u silikon sve kad bude gotovo
<davor> onda kako god da je - drzat ce se na mjestu
<davor> nego sta ima kod vas
<SweetMuffin> Ja se hvalim kako danas u 14h smijem doma :) 
<davor> hehe :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: eh onda moze i na pifkana kad rano ides doma :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: jel dela sutra plac ? Mogli bi zapivit' jednu
<ivoks> to si sam radio plocicu?
<davor> yea ivoks. i dizajn
<davor> originalni je bio obostrani sto mi nije pogodovalo za kucnu proizvodnju
<ivoks> sto ploca radi?
<davor> vga adapter za raspberry pi
<ivoks> nisam plocice radio od srednje skole
<ivoks> daj mi reci
<ivoks> odakle ti informacije koji otpornik kamo i slicno?
<davor> odavde https://github.com/fenlogic/vga666 zapravo sam samo po sabloni radio
<davor> frajer je vec osmislio, napravio i iskodirao sve
<davor> samo repliciram za svoje potrebe
<davor> a kao sto vidis ima i nekoliko paralelnih i serijskih spojeva s obzirom na to koje vrijednosti otpornika jesam/nisam mogao nabaviti, uglavnom dosta zezancije
<ivoks> kak je on znao kak to sve pospojiti
<ivoks> mislim, kuzim ja da se to moze
<ivoks> ali nisam to nikad svladao u srednjoj skoli :)
<ivoks> schemu bi dobio i onda napravio plocicu
<ivoks> al tko smisli schemu i kak :)
<davor> dobro se upoznao kak vga funkcionira :)
<davor> i onda je napravio ovak makeshift dac
<SweetMuffin> http://www.guns.com/2016/05/24/navy-tests-swarms-of-tube-launched-drones-to-do-their-bidding-videos/ # ONOKAD IZ vbr-A ISPALJUJES DRONOVE
<jelly> !
<davor> holy shit
<jelly> neka brijem da bi isti dron mogao iz ruke bacit
<ivoks> jelly: al ne 20 njih
<jelly> jedan po jedan
<jelly> davor: jesi vidio kad je autor qemu-a iz zajebancije napravio od vga kartice DVB-T enkoder
<jelly> (inace DVB enkoderi kostaju 5k+ eura)
<davor> nisam :o
<davor> imas link pri ruci slucajno?
<jelly> http://www.bellard.org/dvbt/
<jelly> taj lik je totalni genijalac
<jelly> VGA -> pasivni adapter -> RF antenski input 
<davor> hahaha covjece
<davor> e sad si me sjetio
<SweetMuffin> o,lol
<davor> jesi vidio frajera sto je emitirao analogni tv signal pomocu esp8266-ice
<SweetMuffin> jelly: to ne bi radilo na ubuntuju 16, nemamo xorg.conf, ne ? :D
<davor> u boji! http://hackaday.com/2016/03/01/color-tv-broadcasts-are-esp8266s-newest-trick/
<jelly> samo ga nema po defaultu
<SweetMuffin> Aha, ali ga prihvati ako ga podmetnem? Kul
<davor> bome je svasta taj frajer s esp-om napravio
<davor> http://hackaday.com/?s=cnlohr
<jelly> davor: taman za wild demo compo 
<davor> ovo sam isprobao (portao je cak i to na esp8266) i prilicno spektakularno izgleda http://cnlohr.blogspot.hr/2010/11/colorchord-sound-lighting.html
<davor> odletio mi je 0805 otpornik na pod, fak
<davor> sretno mi s tim, prije cu ga udahnuti nego pronaci
<SweetMuffin> Uzmi drugi, brze je :)
<ivoks> pitanje
<davor> uf, limited supply! naivno sam otisao u ducan misleci da ce imati sve vrijednosti, na kraju sam uzeo neke aproksimacije (3.9k i 100r za 4k) pa redizajnirao plocicu
<ivoks> jel se moze linux stroj sloziti da slusa BGP announcemente?
<ivoks> ali da ne bude ruter
<ivoks> :)
<davor> 10 kom svakog, sad ovih nekih tipa 16k (16k+16k paralelno za 8k) imam samo 1 viska
<davor> a ljenguza sam i ne da mi se po jos ako nema potrebe :p
 * davor gugla BGP
<davor> covjece, stvarno nije neki problem obicnom lemilicom i tinolom lemit ove 0805-ice
<davor> sad polako hvatam princip
<davor> fuckas ovaj vruci zrak. to cu ostavit za nesto gdje ce biti solder maske
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: pise da bgpd gasi listening port ako nisi stvar iskonfigurirao do kraja, valjda to znaci ne.
<ivoks> pa mora imati listening port
<ivoks> mora slusati za bgp promet
<SweetMuffin> Velim, specka kaze da ako u bgpd.conf stavis samo listening dio, nece slusat' dok ne konfiguriras sve
<ivoks> aha
<SweetMuffin> Glupo, ali eto
<ivoks> ma ima smisla... to je routing protokol
<ivoks> nije za klijente
<ivoks> vec za dogovore medju ruterima
<SweetMuffin> Je, i onda ja ocu sniffat, i nemrem ;)
<ivoks> ima koji obrtnik ovdje?
<Mmike> ivoks: quagga bi to morala moc
<jelly> <jarick> However, http://www.idealez.com/hides/product-detail/en_US/75595
<jelly> dvb enkoder za $200
<ivoks> Mmike: pitanje je ima li to smisla
<Mmike> --disable-bgp-announce
<Mmike> Make bgpd which does not make bgp announcements at all. This feature is good for using bgpd as a BGP announcement listener.
<Mmike> ocito ima, cim su to stavili
<Mmike> ivoks:  a kaj zelis postic?
<jelly> listener da vidis da li neko zajebava?  lokalni looking glass?
<ivoks> konkretno
<ivoks> imam problem da deployam stroj i na njemu moram slagati staticne rute
<ivoks> za svaki stroj drugacije; on, ne bas za svaki, ali imam par grupa
<ivoks> i sad... jel bolje raditi staticke rute
<ivoks> ili sloziti quaggu i dati svima da slusaju objave od rutera
<ivoks> sto je 'cisca implementacija'
<ivoks> postoje situacije u kojima quagga nece pomoci
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: jebga javi se ako sutra ides na plac 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno radi 
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: iako nisam to nikad radio, meni se slusanje ruta cini laksim za odrzavanje. Staticne rute moras podesavati svaki put kad se nesto promijeni, tko ima vremena za to
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: rute koje slazes su "prema van" ili interne ? Kao alternativa BGPu se nude i OSPF / EIGRP
<SweetMuffin> Ne znam koje se lakse implementira
<ivoks> bgp je lakse implementirati
<ivoks> mene samo zanimalo ako netko ima decidirani za ili protiv
 * jelly ne zna ništa o mrežama ni rautanju 
<Mmike> ivoks: pojma
<Mmike> ivoks: netko bi ti vjerojatno rekao da bacis oko na ibgp
<davor> gotovo!
<davor> http://i.imgur.com/AkmPKuN.jpg
<ivoks> Mmike: protokol je irelevantan
<davor> otpor je uzaludan
<ivoks> Martina Matovina is now Director, eCompany at Hrvatski Telekom
<ivoks> obruT: kaj je eCompany? :)
<ivoks> Beneficiary Customer 59
<ivoks> : AT312081518200180000
<ivoks> .
<ivoks> : Bezirkshauptmannschaft Hartberg-Fur
<ivoks> mamu im
<ivoks> dok sam to natipkao
<davor> haha
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> extendao sam expiry na svom kljucu
<Mmike> al' debuild mi veli da je problems kljucem i nece potpisat
<Mmike> sta sam sjebo?
<obruT> ivoks: cuo sam taj izraz mnogo puta, al nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> | version_comment         | Percona XtraDB Cluster (GPL), Release 5.6.21-25.8.4150, wsrep_25.8.rXXXX |
<Mmike> | version_compile_machine | s390x
<Mmike> hrvojem ^^ :D
<Mmike> odem doma
<davor> kako ljudi imaju ljubimce, a ne brinu o njima
<davor> uparkiravam se u rikverc iza zgrade i izlazi zena, kcerka i pas, i ovaj ravno meni pod auto
<davor> udario sam po kocnici, zena lezerno pogleda ispod auta, pretpostavljam u psa, i nastavi pricati kcerki nesto
<davor> iduci put ce lako bez njega ostati ako na mom mjestu bude netko tko ga ne primijeti
<davor> a mali mops, sva sreca da sam ga vidio...
<davor> samo da je viknula, pozvala ga, ne bih nista rekao
<davor> zašto tipkovnica bez numpada ima numlock tipku i ledicu?
<vileni_> mozda su malo pretjerali https://www.links.hr/hr/wireless-router-asus-rt-ac5300-ac-5300-triband-wan-1-port-gigabit-4-port-8x-antena-1x-usb-2-0-1x-usb-3-0-aicloud-bezicni-053524148?utm_source=Links+shop+2016&utm_campaign=216c75078f-Newsletter_srijeda_25_5_2016_5_25_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9498def505-216c75078f-219112813
<davor> mm...
<davor> moguce
<hrvojem> Mmike: super :)
<obruT> vileni_: s cijenom ili izgledom ? :)
<davor> oboje ako se mene pita...
<davor> ovo mi je bio fora thread https://www.reddit.com/r/photoshopbattles/comments/4cp5gu/psbattle_asus_rtac5300_router/
<davor> photoshop battle s tim ruterom
<dodobas> heh... http://zef.me/blog/6023/who-needs-git-when-you-got-zfs
<obruT> dodobas: jel mi ziv rpi ? trebace mi uskoro :P
<dodobas> obruT: yes...
<Mmike> hrvojem, jedino je na ppc onaj bug vidljiv, mariadb je popravila, probat cu backportati to, pa ti onda posaljem bug i sve nutra
<vileni_> obruT: oboje :D
<vileni_> snimke dorscluca u istoj godini kad se i dogodio
<vileni_> nevjerojatno
<vileni_> stovise, isti mjesec :)
<davor> koja je ona fancy komanda sto printa ascii logo distre i osnovne informacije o sustavu?
<CrazyLemon> screenfetch
<davor> živio!
<davor> hej... CrazyLemon, ti si iz slovenije jel? ili u sloveniji?
<CrazyLemon> davor iz slovenije u sloveniji
<davor> aha, sjecam te se s #villainrom kanala :)
<CrazyLemon> aah! ti si onaj mali :)
<CrazyLemon> mislim..bio si mali neznam koliki si sad :)
<davor> hmm, sto mi je dd tako spor, oko 6 MB/s, pisuci na microSD karticu preko USB 3.0 porta i citaca
<jelly> 1) zasto dd 2) zasto mislis da je to sporo 
<jelly> «cp blah.image /dev/sdq» umjesto «dd if=blah.image of=/dev/sdq»
<davor> jel? nisam znao da to funkcionira
<davor> fala!
<davor> sad si me motivirao da pročitam razlike u funkcioniranju jednog i drugog
<davor> a čekaj jelly, zašto je točno cp bolji za pisanje imagea na neki disk? mislio sam da je cp bolji za upravljanje datotekama, a dd za ovakve stvari, a sad čitam i isto nalazim
<jelly> jednostavnije je koristiti cp i teze pogrijesiti sa neoptimalnim postavkama
<davor> okej, to stoji
<davor> hm, interesantno. sad se malo igram sa svacim i dd krene sa oko 100 MB/s pa krene brzo padati (dobar dio vremena i provede pri nekoliko desetaka MB/s) i sve polakse pada (kao graf eksponencijalne funkcije s negativnim eksponentom). drzi se iznad 10 MB/s trenutno, nakon oko 10 minuta, no jos uvijek vrlo polagano pada
<davor> asimptoticki, no ne znam do koje vrijednosti pada
<davor> sad je na oko 11 minuta, kroz zadnje dvije minute je pao s 12.5 na 12.2
<davor> jebate dobro da se nije rastalila kartica. image ubuntu matea za pi3 sam zapisivao na nju
<obruT> pederi jos uvijek drze cijene trojke, nabijem ih na "novi model s istom cijenom"
<davor> dobra mi je cijena bila u pimoroniju
<davor> 4 funte shipping i opet me izaslo jeftinije nego od RS-a kod nas uzimat
<obruT> dakle ko sa galagomarketa... al mi je to svejedno previse, iz principa mi je previse
<davor> 36 funti sa shippingom, sad sam baš pogledao obruT. izađe oko 360 kn, toliko se sjećam da me i prvi pi b svojedobno došao, ali iz RS-a, s PDV-om
<davor> sada je 325 kn u RS-u, bez PDV-a, znači preko 400 kn total
<davor> imaš svakako i pi0, obruT 
<obruT> RS je preskup, ja od slovenaca narucujem
<davor> a, jel? od koga točno?
<obruT> http://www.galagomarket.com/
<davor> aha, fakat :)
<davor> da, to je cijena kao pimoroni
<Mmike> obruT, bio s Arneom i Zvonetom sinoc :)
<davor> al što se tog tiče, pi zero je sad sve više dostupan
<davor> 8 funti!
<obruT> dodje full brzo jer dosta toga imaju na lageru, a i uvijek se netko pridruzi za postarinu pa ispadne skroz ok
<davor> sa poštarinom
<obruT> Mmike: ma da ? sta pricaju ? :)
<davor> aj fino, fora
<Mmike> obruT, pa nist :) arne nesh pricao da ti kao nikad nisi bas nesto posebno htio popit :)
<obruT> Mmike: Zvoneta sam sanjao preksinoc, opijao se ko zvijer, lud i nesretan zbog posla :)
<Mmike> pa je zvone umro od smijeha :)
<Mmike> ahahhahahaha
<Mmike> pa kud zvonka sanjat :D
<obruT> ja da nisam htio popit ? :) dzisus, ko da nikad nije bio kod Zvonka na tulumima di sam prvi doso, zadnji oso i barem 15 piva strpao u sebe
<obruT> zato i imam giht :P
<Mmike> mislim da bi ih arne onda isto imao jedno 3 :)
<Mmike> e, a kaj je arne radio
<Mmike> lik naruci tomislav
<Mmike> i casu vode
<Mmike> i onda otpije 2-3 guca vode, i dotoci tomislava
<Mmike> pa onda opet popije
<obruT> o Boze
<Mmike> pa onda opet dotoci
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<SilverSpace> oh
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-26
<davor> RADI!
<davor> http://i.imgur.com/xj4iyLe.jpg
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/s3g9qp5
<Vjetar> jutro jelly 
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> no da http://goo.gl/F1IJ2g
<SilverSpace> ee f1 danas
<SilverSpace> ides i poklopci sahte su letejeli 
<in1t3r> vece
<tonil> all hail mighty freebsd
<tonil> oops wrong channel 
<tonil> obruT, obruT ccc jos nisam uzeo bike, cjena strava
<tonil> neznam sto da uzmem a ferika jos trese struja
<Vjetar> http://thehackernews.com/2016/05/android-Raspberry-Pi3.html
<tonil> Vjetar, nakon toliko godina :p
<Vjetar> tonil: :)
<Vjetar> večer DomaMuffin 
<DomaMuffin> Živ mi bio ! 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr8ljRgcJNM
<datase> YouTube: Rammstein - Amerika (Official Video) - 0:04:19 - 10333437 views - 54952 likes / 1153 dislikes
<DomaMuffin> 'opce ne znam zakaj sam se spojil, odem spat' :) 
<tonil> laku noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-27
<dodobas> A3
<ivoks> uber je uber
<ivoks> bome
<ivoks> u 6:30 ujutro vise nije tak ugodno trcati
<ivoks> sunce je vec dosta visoko
<obrut> ne pricaj... sutra je Otocacki Brevet, 202 km, 2k visinske, kad sunce zaprzi ima da se svi zapale... ne znam tko me nagovori na to
<ivoks> 202km?
<ivoks> 20 mislis?
<ivoks> obruT: ti dugo trcis?
<obrut> bicikl :) tak da je ipak 202 km
<obrut> ne trcim vec godinama jer imam problema s artritisom
<obrut> nekad sam isao na trekking utrke, danas me strah trcat
<obrut> inace obozavam trcanje
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> ja sam poceo prije 2-3 tjedna
<ivoks> svaki drugi-treci dan
<ivoks> malo po malo dizem tempo i vrijeme
<ivoks> naravno, sve je jos u pocecima
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> http://www.trcanje.hr/trkacka-potkoljenica/6426/
<ivoks> tezak sam i kosti mi to ne vole :)
<ivoks> napravit cu pauzu par dana, pa cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/viral/bizarre/foto-samo-u-hrvatskoj-nasred-novog-nogostupa-postavili-su-hidrant/4107777/
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga
<ivoks> ako hodate branimirovom
<ivoks> i padnete pod auto
<ivoks> ili padnete na travu sa strane
<ivoks> uredno podnijeti tuzbu protiv ZG cesta
<ivoks> jer su postavili rasvjetu na nogostup i prekrsili zakon o sigurnosti na cestama
<ivoks> kao i zakone i pravilnike o projektiranju cesta
<ivoks> i direktno vas doveli u pogibeljnu situaciju
<ivoks> kao i ovi sa hidrantom
<ivoks> tu nema 60cm izmedju hidranta i ruba nogostupa
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/autopilot-otkazao-a-skupocjena-tesla-zavrsila-u-kombiju/895869.aspx
<ivoks> bam.
<ivoks> nova sajba bi vec trebala biti na autu
<jelly> meni je onaj 308 sa panormom gore zanimljiv al me ovakve price sa jednim kamencicem môre
<ivoks> a da... ne mozes to izbjeci :/
<ivoks> to dodje s autom
<ivoks> udarci, ostecenja, novi troskovi
<ivoks> ja u financijskom planu za tur. agenciju imam 12.000kn godisnje nepredvidjenih troskova za kombi
<ivoks> dakle, to je uz servis i slicno
<SilverSpace> yah
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k05QYnVfsVs
<datase> YouTube: [HD] Raw Video of Giant squid filmed in ocean depths for 1st time - 0:00:36 - 10129 views - 10 likes / 2 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-28
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOMEacdfCMY
<datase> YouTube: Zoster - Ko je jamio... (HQ - Official) - 0:06:31 - 732742 views - 2449 likes / 167 dislikes
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_fnxWJflw8
<datase> YouTube: HRT: Lijepa naša Irska, dokumentarni film (2015.) - 0:52:56 - 642 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> doso mi amroid tv box
<SilverSpace> radi super
<SilverSpace> danas rucak za 6K
<SilverSpace> kn
<SilverSpace> 6kn za dvoje
<jelly> 4 jaja na oko i pol kruha? :-)
<tonil> 4
<tonil> jbote  meni i 2 puno
<tonil> stavim malo slanine usput da se przi
<tonil> usorbulu nazdravije
<tonil> idem sad napravit 3 usorbolu
<jelly> za dvoje, jeli
<SilverSpace> jelly: cca 10kn sve ukupno za dvoje neracunajuci struju i to jos ima i mesa :)
<SilverSpace> uh opako bude danas na kvalifikacijama f1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: qvale 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: qvale 
<BotaniCar__> SilverSpace, model, cijena, link,sve ?! :) 
<rut> di ste tutaci :)
<vileni_> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2016-05-29
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<jelly> \kiša/
<vileni_> indeed
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-22
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<Vlado9A> jutro
<Mmike> zijev
<BotaniCar> Mmike: delas od mene u cet/pet ? SAM SAM DOMA :) 
<Mmike> mislim da bi mogao uzet godisnji pa doc 'delat' od tebe ;)
<BotaniCar> :) Malo da se odmoris od puta :) 
<Mmike> ma to jesam vec :)
<Mmike> lako je, u biti :) sam ne odes spavat taj dan po danu nego se sforsas ostat budan do 8-9 navecer
<Mmike> i onda zaspis, probudis se u 4-5-6, i odradis dan normalno
<obrut> BotaniCar: sad to kazes... da ne idem na put, doso bi i ja :)
<obrut> Mmike: i ? kakvi su dojmovi ? jel vas treslo ? jesi bio na kojem vulkanu ?
<Mmike> obrut, daleko je za popizdit :) 
<Mmike> cijene k'o u zg, manje-vise, meso ok, al' to sve ima i tu (izuzev mageljanske janjetine skroz na jugu), imaju nelosih (fakat nelosih) craft piva - lageri su im ocaj, osim jednog koji rade neki svabe na samom jugu
<Mmike> nismo potres osjetili :( nit jedan ;(
<Mmike> nisam, dolje na jugu u patagoniji ih bas nema, al' sam dosao blizu glecera :)
<Mmike> isli  smo u torres del paine nacionalni park
<obrut> pih, pive... imaju jebena vina dolje
<Mmike> ma imaju, da
<Mmike> al kad meni to sve isto :)
<Mmike> imaju zakurac mineralnu vodu. a 'suha' vina su im isto slatkasta
<Mmike> obrut, https://www.instagram.com/p/BULBXEKFIBj/, https://www.instagram.com/p/BULBWQ_FsI9/, https://www.instagram.com/p/BULBU-SFw4H/ (ovo je glecer u daljini, brod samo ljeti vozi svaki dan pa nismo mogli do tamo), https://www.instagram.com/p/BUFw4Q-FnSU/, https://www.instagram.com/p/BUFuP99FqQT/, https://www.instagram.com/p/BUFsVvMFnbt/, https://www.instagram.com/p/BUFUBWrFYc_/, 
<Mmike> a ovo je ducancic u Punta Arenasu: https://www.instagram.com/p/BUC4L7vlIO_/
<jelly> kaj dodje poslije zesty?
<jelly> also, jel se zna koji ce biti codename za iduci lts
<obrut> arful aardvark ? :)
<obrut> artful
<jelly> artful garfunkel
<jelly> sad mi neki kolege traze da instaliramo zesty, reko fakof 
<jelly> lts only
<Mmike> jelly, iduci LTS ce ti bit 18.04 :)
<jelly> Mmike: a koje ime?
<Mmike> jelly, to ce se znat kad se riliza 17.10
<jelly> aha
<jelly> a kak ce se zvati 17.10?
<jelly> artful?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jelly> tnx
<jelly> to su pravi komunjare, ne ovi SDP... https://www.radnickafronta.hr/
<obrut> clear
<obrut> sorry, krivi term :P
<Mmike> whops
<Mmike> radi i u xchatu
<Mmike> kak ce mi xchat falit
<Mmike> hexchat ima ruzne fontove :D
<jelly> pa podesiš si iste fontove
<BotaniCar> Em ti reflekse, shecem oko zgrade i prodje tak zgodna malicka da sam se ne samo okrenul nego sam ju skoro i poshlatal' :) 
<BotaniCar> Also: svi informaticari imaju jednake guzice , osim biciklista. 
<jelly> a informaticarke
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, sramechi sam, buljim samo u vlastite noge i kolegama v riti ( poslom uvjetovano, ne zato jer zelim ) :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> drustvance
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne znam zasto, al nekak ne bi radio tvoj poso :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes ziv ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesam jesam 
<SilverSpace> ne stignem ukljucit racunalo 
<SilverSpace> vrt malo biciklo malo itd
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj seces pesa ili te zena istjerala van :)
<SilverSpace> ode jos jedan prijatelj 51 godinu star umro od raka pluca
<jelly> :-/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam sam svoj pas , pa se sechem :) obrut ionako si prekvalificiran, nemas ga sanse dobiti :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' pusio/
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je 
<Mmike> e jbg :/
<Mmike> pusit je fakat glupo
<SilverSpace> on je dosta pusio a bogami i travuljage poprilicno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: znaci zena te potjerala van :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dobrahrana/price/najljuci-ducan-u-zagrebu-ovdje-dolazite-ako-ste-totalno-zaljubljeni-u-ljute-papricice/6108538/
<SilverSpace> ja ove godine imam pet ses vrsta zasadeno u vrtu 
<Mmike> pogotovo svakodnevno
<Mmike> SilverSpace++
<Mmike> taj ducancic je skroz kul
<Mmike> nadam se da nece propasti
<SilverSpace> i ja se nadam 
<SilverSpace> ja pripremio bocice ako moje narastu 
<SilverSpace> to obavezno moram imati u fridge
<SilverSpace> i tak banditos i dalje ostaje gradonacelnik
<jelly> vidcemo 
<jelly> kome ce pripasti glasovi desnice u drugom krugu
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne vidjecemo nego je tak ovo kaj je dobila mrak je njen maximum
<SilverSpace> https://mobile.twitter.com/Chain__Reaction/status/866619067859423232/photo/1
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije
<jelly> jer je broj glasova "protiv Bandica" veci nego "za mrak"
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6120QOlsfU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Darude - Sandstorm :: Duration: 03:53 :: Views: 68,270,044 uploaded by Darude :: 721,326 likes :: 71,941 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> jelly: vjerujmi je i vjerojatno ce jos i manje dobit u drugom krugu
<vileni> neznam kad sam zadnji put glasao za nekoga
<vileni> uvijek je protiv nekoga
<jelly> SilverSpace: ja sam osobno prvi krug glasao fore radi za one koji su mi najsimpaticniji, a drugi krug cu glasati protiv bandica, tak da ce Mrak sigurno dobiti bar jedan glas vise
<jelly> glasati za manje zlo u drugom krugu je tuzno ali nuzno, rekao bih.  Jedino sto neki misle da je Bandic manje zlo, a neki da je Mrak manje (ili bar drukcije) zlo
<obrut> nije mi bas jasno to ljevica, desnica, ovo ono u izborima za gradonacelnika
<SilverSpace> vileni: si gledao motogp
<BotaniCar> Ja cem drito kakje jelly napisal
<vileni> SilverSpace: da
<vileni> rossi je postao agresivan :)
<SilverSpace> ludo bilo do zadnjeg zavoja
<jelly> ono... ak ce bit gore, barem da potvrdimo da je stvarno gore...
<SilverSpace> izgorio zbog zelje za tom 10 titulom
<vileni> ali Zarco, zbog njega ce biti zanimljivo prvenstvo :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ah gore jer moze gore
<SilverSpace> vileni:  yep slazem se malac je predobar
<SilverSpace> jos da mu je prava makina u rukama
<vileni> "malac" je '90 godiste
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> ma da
<vileni> to je 27 godina vec
<vileni> ides
<SilverSpace> nemoguce
<BotaniCar> OK, za njega cemo lako saznat' di je biJo '91
<SilverSpace> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Zarco
<datase> ^ Johann Zarco is a Grand Prix motorcycle racer from France, best known for winning the 2015 and 2016 Moto2 World Championship. With 16 Grand Prix victories, Zarco is also the most successful French rider in Grand Prix racing.
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je puno puno mladi
<vileni> a nije, imas zato vinalesa i marqueza :)
<SilverSpace> predobre su ove prve utrke bile
<SilverSpace> neznas tko ce pobjediti
<vileni> pa vec to sto rossi jos uvijek moze voditi prvenstvno sve govori
<SilverSpace> ja ga nikada nisam volio 
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw # prostivitz
<Mmike> jelly, dal' znas di je bed s mrak?
<SilverSpace> malo mi pederasto doktor izgleda :)
<Mmike> naime, ja sam inercijom 'manje zlo' odlucio glasati za anti-bandica
<Mmike> al' mi sad ekipa veli da je bandic u biti manje zlo od mrak
<Mmike> a ne kuzim
<vileni> moze izgledati kako god, vjerojatno je najbolji vozac ikada :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> to mu priznajem
<BotaniCar> Ako su ti tako rekli, valjda su se i obrazlozili, Mmike  ? 
<vileni> steta sto lorenzo tako slabo krenuo u ducatiju
<vileni> cak mu ni kisa nije padala :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisu, zato i pitam
<SilverSpace> opet se nesto dogada sa tim dukatijem opet predsezona super a u utrkama koma
<SilverSpace> moram priznati da sam za rossia navioao kad je vozio dukati 
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da je to to
 * SilverSpace obozava Dukati
<obrut> Mmike: sta je veca muljatorica od Bandica ? to postoji ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak moze biti normalna kad je pijana pal sa balkona
<vileni> za razliku od bandica koji je pijan pobjegao sa mjesta nesrece?
<vileni> :)
<BotaniCar> touche
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa cim je u HNS to se podrazumjeva
<BotaniCar> OK,k znaci oboje su sljudi za popit' i pojest, kaj ih razlikuje ? :) 
<SilverSpace> pimpek i pica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, touche :)
<SilverSpace> mada nisam siguran da ona ima picu
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Nije ni ona, jos je neotvorena :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma nije ona pala
<Mmike> jebote
<Mmike> zlatar violic je pala
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis stvarno :)
<SilverSpace> ma isti pimpek 
<BotaniCar> Ne samo da ne mogu naci nikaj pre hudoga o njoj, nego je jos i iz Bjelovara. Grda ili ne, Anka, moja bush :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pise da ima dvoje djece, tak da joj je anatomija neupitna :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebote i ja sam roden u bjelovaru :) 
<Mmike> ma anka all the way
<Mmike> sam da onaj morz ne dobije
<vileni> dosta nam je fontanta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za tebe cu jos radije glasati, ta poznamo se , samo se prijavi :) 
<SilverSpace> dobit ce
<vileni> dovoljno da izgradi jedan vrtic i isplatilo se
<BotaniCar> A dobro, u zatvor moze i s radnog mjesta, njemu ne bu prvi put
<SilverSpace> vileni: cek malo u mojem kvrtu jos nema fontane :) kud si navro 
<SilverSpace> vrtica ima dva
<vileni> meni bi mogao jos jednu crkvu pokraj ove crkve
<vileni> taman susjedno polje
<BotaniCar> E! Crkvu na crkvu <3
<SilverSpace> i uskoro buju prazni 
<vileni> ionako koliko sam cuo imamo 2 skole i 2 vrtica
<vileni> 2 skole u istoj zgradi
<vileni> i 2 vrtica u istoj zgradi
<vileni> sa po 2 ravnatelja
<vileni> vjerojatno i 2 tajnice
<vileni> neznam jel i cistacice imaju svako svoje
<BotaniCar> Leems segit
<vileni> http://os-fgalovica-zg.skole.hr/skola/djelatnici
<vileni> http://os-prva-dugave-zg.skole.hr/skola/djelatnici
<SilverSpace> jel tko prodaje kalifornijske gliste, zna tko 
<vileni> imaju i svako svoju (istu) stranicu
<SilverSpace> vileni: lol 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ides pecat ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ne trebam za komposter u vrtu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: koliko trebas toga ? 
<BotaniCar> Frend u Bjelovaru uzgaja, ne znam da li prodaje, pitati cu
<obrut> Mmike: si isao taxijem na aerodrom ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to se prodaje na litre i pola litre je dosta 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: OK, pitam popodne
<Mmike> obrut, u zg? nope, zena vozila. U cileu da, uberasi ne zele bas na aerodrom jer je uber ilegalan a kontrole su ceste
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: thx
<obrut> ih, meni je zena trenutno hendikepirana, moracu  tahijem, ne znam koliko para i vremena da uzmem
<obrut> Mmike: jel cemu novi terminal ? nisam jos nekim cudom bio otkako je otvoren
<vileni> obrut: u koje vrijeme ides?
<Mmike> obrut, ne
<Mmike> mislim, ok je
<Mmike> sve je tamo i to
<Mmike> malo su znakovi zbunjujuci, nemres vjerojvat da su na tak malom terminalu uspjeli sjebat di je kaj
<Mmike> al' nije nists posebno
<Mmike> obrut, kud se ide?
<obrut> vileni: u 9 ide avion :P
<obrut> Mmike: idem malo Saudijaca :)
<obrut> malo do
<Mmike> opala
<Mmike> hrabro :D
<obrut> nema sanse da me puste u drzavu kad mi vide sliku na novom pasosu, nece mi ni nasi pustit van :P
<obrut> a na vizi je jos gore
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: dobro je ak te dolje ne zadrze :)
<obrut> bice dobro ak se vratim, a ak se i vratim, da budem u jednom komadu :)
<Mmike> obrut, a kajsh tam?
<Mmike> poso ili zajebancija?
<obrut> nazalost, poso...
<obrut> idem sastancit i tako to...
<SilverSpace> gradskim četvrtima i mjesnim odborima, sdp je izgubio preko 300 mjesta u zagrebu
<SilverSpace> uh potop
<BotaniCar> obrut: t-com trazi IT Platform Designer - Unix/Linux admina , ako te zanima :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: je je :)
<obrut> inace, jedan kolega koji je otisao prije mene i mene zvao u tu firmu se vraca nazad u HT, a drugi koji je isto tamo otiso za njim, pregovara o povratku u HT... reko jebote, sacem se i ja morat vratit :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, job hoping je najbrzi nacin za povisicu , bolje nego cekati na red za nju u tvrtki
<obrut> pa da... vratice se na placu koju mu nisu htjeli dati kad je odlazio :)
<obrut> a znali su da je jebeno bitan i nista... otiso, sad ga bez problema uzimaju nazad na vecu placu
<BotaniCar> to je to, managerija svojim nadredjenim moze reci da uspjesno suzbija pohlepu robova,a ekipa dobije svoje na kraju 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DARbWo_WAAExWu7.jpg
<SilverSpace> koji likovi
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/865503324358885376/pu/vid/320x180/pJy5Crp35wkI9Ud-.mp4
<SilverSpace> nisam ja :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAb5EDBW0AAvqAT.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> sdp i kolicija imaju manje glasova od samog hrdzea
<SilverSpace> a banditos i sve zajedno popapao 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jos uvijek mislis da mrak ima sanse
<SilverSpace> pojel sam citavu rizinu coksu i sad pogledam na kutiji pise do 2016
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> bila je super
<jelly> ko vino :-)
<vileni> e te cokolade sa rizom, pa nijedna se ne topi kao ta
<vileni> cim ju dotaknes vec curi
<Mmike> koja je ta?
<Mmike> mikado se opce ne topi
<Mmike> mislim, topi se, al' nist posebno
<Mmike> a ta mi je i najbolja
<jelly> topi se samo po prstima
<vileni> topi se ko blesava
<jelly> onda uzmi zdenka sir i radi fondue
<jelly> koja je mnozina od fondue
<Mmike> fondueiovi
<Mmike> fondueiji
<vileni> fonduai
<jelly> ono kad plugin za wpress ide na domenu jqeury.org
<jelly> tocno tak napisano
<jelly> i onda 30 sekundi nadjes neciju analizu https://github.com/CrossedCode/awful/blob/master/glues_it/README.md
<jelly> ono... web majstor jos nije ni pustio sajt u pogon, vec je razvaljen
<vileni> ode Hayden
<Mmike> Hayden?
<CrazyLemon> nicky hayden
<obrut> `q
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> jebemti gemist
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-23
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine, tko u nas prodaje sophos AV
<jelly> prije je bila firma od Carića
<jelly> qubis?  Ne znam jel oni više postoje
<BotaniCar> sec, chatam s sophosovom chatushom na sajtu .. moram cupat klijestima info iz nje. Pol sata se tipkamo jos mi nish nije rekla, samo je podatke za ponudu uzela .)
<BotaniCar> heh , qubis.hr je forbidden :( 
<jelly> da, linkedin veli da ima novu firmu od 2015
<jelly> mi smo ih prestali kupovati jos 2013, proizvod je super al preskup
<BotaniCar> Mozda da preformuliram pitanje: gledam Sophos jer tvrde da im endpoint protectionima heuristiku koja moze skuziti rensomver. Ima li neki konkurentski proizvod koji mi mozete preporuciti tako nesto ?
<BotaniCar> Trenutno sam na trendmicru koji je li-la, ali nema klijente koji podrzavaju windows core servere pa sam u govnima 
<jelly> Kaspersky isto reklamira nesto slicno, al kad na njemu poukljucujes sve opcije stroj se t. e. l. i.
<BotaniCar> E,da .. 
<jelly> > Kaspersky Internet Security can detect WannaCry both locally and during attempts to spread iduring attempts to spread it over a network. Moreover, System Watcher, a built-in module, can roll back any unwanted changes, which means that it will prevent file encryption even for those malware versions that are not yet in antivirus databases
<jelly> oops.
<BotaniCar> Nda, to je ta spika. S tim da meni file versioning nije nuzan, imam OK backup i raskosan SLA. Treba mi ovaj proaktivni dio. 
<BotaniCar> Bum ih pital falalepa
<jelly> ne znam kak ga moze proaktivno skuziti bez da saceka da djubre pocne kriptati hrpe fajlova...
<BotaniCar> Sophos dela tak da ima honeypot i ponudi svoje fajle svemu kaj hoce rostat' po disku, ako skuzi da servis koji radi na disku kriptira te fajle, izolira ga. 
<jelly> aha, i onda sve sto locker mora je sacekati 5 minuta :-)
<jelly> brijem da svi sad imaju honeypotove ne bi li ulovili nove gadarije
<jelly> za kasp. je king-ict.hr zaduzen
<BotaniCar> Ja sam izbanalizirao vec banalni promo pamflet, siguran sam da stvar radi mrvicu pametnije :) Guba je integracija s njihovim firewallom koji odmah po dojavi da je stroj sjeban zatvara mrezu oko njega. 
<BotaniCar> Aha, king .. onda nish. 
<jelly> lol 
<jelly> neko se nekom zamjerio
<BotaniCar> Ne mislim nista lose nego .. prevec poznatih tamo imam da ne bi shvatio kakvu podrsku mogu ocekivati kad se nekaj sjebe
<jelly> online podrska od kasperskog nije grozna
<jelly> ak vices, hoce ti se spojit na webex i debugirat s tobom
<BotaniCar> Idem vidzet koliko im certifikacija kosta, za trendmicro sam otisao i certificirao se , pa sam se supportao sam 
<BotaniCar> E! Malo je smijesno za pitati, jel trosi tko Microsoftov Forefront ? Jel to postoji jos uvijek ? 
<BotaniCar> "Microsoft System Center 2012 Endpoint Protection" , mogli su bas ostaviti krace ime .. 
<vileni> MSCEP?
<BotaniCar> MSCEP it will be ! :) 
<vileni> danas krenuo vlakom iz DS do posla, dosao uberom
<rut> dd .. treba mozda tko https://pcengines.ch/apu1c.htm
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BURM7l6_pvg  \o/
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Sisters of Mercy - More (Extended version) :: Duration: 08:40 :: Views: 1,562,285 uploaded by sisterstekland :: 9,078 likes :: 195 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> 195 people don't need more
<jelly> ih, samo 9 minuta
<BotaniCar> Inace ih bas ne volim, ali ta mi je bas super 
<Mmike> daj pitaj jos o MS proizvodima tu
<Mmike> i dal' ih tko trosi
<Mmike> aj :)
<Mmike> jelly, jel' mogu kak gpgu rec da mi izlista samo aktivne (non-expired) kljuceve?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa nitko ovdje, ukljucujuc tebe, nije prosao bez da se ogrebal o MS; a ekipa koja radi ozbiljan posel, a ne ova tvoja juju majmuniranja, koristi enterprize-class rjesenja :)
<BotaniCar> Stoga, ozbiljne decke sam ozbiljno pital ozbiljno pitanje :) 
<BotaniCar> I nije offtopic jer mi windows serveri nose linux virtualke :)
<Mmike> ja trosim mssql na linuxu :D
<rut> ovo je ubuntu kanal a ne win ..
<BotaniCar> I moje virtualke su ... centos ! 
<rut> ah ah .. vrte se na prazno .. 
<rut> jel muffin . jesam u pravu ?
<jelly> Mmike: pojma
<Mmike>                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<Mmike> jelly, imas ti gnupg na vise strojeva?
<jelly> dva
<Mmike> ako da - kako seljakas/syncas kljuceve?
<jelly> ne syncam
<Mmike> neg?
<Mmike> imas na svakom stroju jedan tajni kljuc
<jelly> neg ne
<jelly> imam isti na dva stroja
<Mmike> pa kak si ih usynco?
<Mmike> skopirao .gnupg/ ili?
<jelly> da
<jelly> ili samo key fajlove
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> cak sam imao ideju imati keyring na lokalnom owncloud shareu
<Mmike> al' nekako si mislim da bih otkaz dobio iste sekunde da tak nest predlozim :)
<Mmike> iako imam strong passphrase i sve te djidje
<jelly> pravi private key bi trebao drzati na fizickom sticku, a vani da idu samo subkeyevi za potpisivanje
<jelly> i isprintani revocation u sefu
<jelly> tak sam... cuo :-)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to je next-step
<Mmike> al' subkey moram imat potpisan isto, right?
<Mmike> i s njim nemrem dekriptirat nista, right?
<jelly> pojma, ne sjecam se detalja
<Mmike> star si, jelly
<Mmike> nekad si bio riznica znanja
<Mmike> sad si sam 'neznam'
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> -rw--w--w-  1 mario mario 1.5G May 12 05:50 mongodump_gd2bsbp003_20170512.tar
<Mmike> -rw--w--w-  1 mario mario  14M May 12 05:50 mongodump_gd2bsbp003_20170512.tar.lrz
<Mmike> volim lrzip :D
<jelly> to samo govori kak u tom mongu nema nista pametno
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jel ovaj rensomver kaj je zadnjih dana popularan kriptira i wallet file zrtve, ili je dovoljno pametan da to ostavi ( kako bi zrtva mogla platiti ) ? 
<Mmike> owncloud/seafile
<Mmike> spasavaju stvari :)
<BotaniCar> Bed mi je malo virtualne servere verzionirat owncloudom :) 
<jelly> jel imas nes bolje a jeftinije
<Mmike> onda pati :)
<BotaniCar> Moje pitanje nema veze s tim kako minimizirati stetu, vec da li zlonamjernici pile granu na kojoj .. uzimaju pare 
<BotaniCar> jelly: shadow copy u windowsima
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak s tim izvuces 1 fajl iz linux virtualke
<BotaniCar> jelly: izvucem cijelu virtualku, ako je VM guest windowsi, onda ( samo sam citao, nisam probao) bi se nekaj dalo izmajmunirati
<jelly> da, to i sad radim i nijemi neki stos kad virtualka ima 300GB
<BotaniCar> U stvari, serem, nemrem, sad sam se isao opet informirati. 
<BotaniCar> Shadow copy == LVM snapshot
<jelly> da, plus sto ima dosta native aplikacija ima support
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak si nadosho na 300GB VMove ? Ja takve imam samo tamo gdje sam bio dovoljno glup da DB storage ne puknem van VM-a
<Mmike> fora je da owncloud to radi on the fly
<Mmike> napravis file, snimis
<Mmike> promijenis, snimis
<Mmike> ovaj napravi novu kopiju
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<Mmike> transparentno za tebe 
<Mmike> dodje cryptokurac, zakriptira, obrise original
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tak i shadow copy radi, samo kaj noviji rensomver prvo sjebe taj servis, ne zvuci mi nemoguce da ce u buduce isto napraviti OC-u 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, kriptokurac ce ti zakriptirati i .version datoteke, ne ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ? 
<Mmike> pa kak bi ih sjebo?
<BotaniCar> Zar OC ne sprema verzije u binarnom obliku nekam ? 
<Mmike> da, na serveru
<Mmike> na klijentu imas samo direktorij
<jelly> OC ne sprema na isti stroj
<BotaniCar> Aha, tvoja je pretpostavka da ce meni biti napadnut klijent, ne server 
<BotaniCar> Pardon
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pretpostavka?
<Mmike> kak bi ti server mogo bit napadnut?
<BotaniCar> Pa, da. Sve pada u vodu ako kriptek dodje i  na OC server
<jelly> BotaniCar: zato server držiš na opskurnoj platformi tipa linux
<Mmike> kak ce doc na server, srca mu ljubim
<Mmike> ak ti dodje na server, onda prodaj firmu i kupi cvjecarnicu i sadi cvijece :)
<jelly> Mmike: kak? bez problema ako je javn odostupan
<jelly> jel to php aplikacija? je? onda ima rupe...
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nije javno dostupan, iza VPNa je, nemres se ulogirat na njega, abla, abla
<Mmike> nije php app
<Mmike> mislim, je, web sucelje
<Mmike> al' kroz to nemres puno
<BotaniCar> Cim imas API, imas vektor. 
<Mmike> joj, daj :)
<jelly> onda je samo pitanje koliko je financijski isplativo razvaljivat OC 
<BotaniCar> A kaj, nisam rekao da ja to mogu napraviti, niti da se to dnas moze napraviti, ali ulaz imas
<jelly> a srecom nije, jer ih ima malo
<BotaniCar> ^^
<Mmike> nemas :)
<Mmike> u praksi - nemas :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: a moze se danas napraviti, jer je to sugava php aplikacija
<Mmike> jelly, nije, web sucelje je samo php
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<jelly> Mmike: ne, u praksi te stiti opskurnost 
<jelly> i to je ok
<Mmike> da, ak ti se OC vrti k'o root i jos ga imas na windozama (ne znam kak, al' ajd), i onda jos tamo skidas porno s torrenta i svega, da, onda imas sranje
<jelly> zato ja na svom debianu ne moram vrtit antivirus ni endpoint security
<Mmike> ak ga drzis na linuxu, ak nedas pristup ljudima gore, ak je iza VPNa...
<jelly> jer je opskuran, ne jer je siguran
<Mmike> laptop s windozama ce ti sjebat, oc server nece
<Mmike> bar ne kriptoloker
<Mmike> pricamo o kriptolokeru
<Mmike> ne o remote 0day kernel exploitu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 3/4 tvojih "ako" meni nije primjenjivo :( A kaj se tice "nece ti sjebat", svi vendori s kojima ovih dana pricam nude neki rudiment kriptek zastite i za linux/unix
<BotaniCar> tak da .. 
<jelly> pricamo o php exploitu za OC 
<Mmike> php exploit za OC je irellevant
<jelly> nije ak ti prek toga dobije shell za rw za tvoje podatke
<Mmike> pa, nemre dobit
<Mmike> jer mu nedas pristup
<Mmike> morao bi prvo razvalit tvoj laptop pa onda sosjebat oc klijent nekako
<jelly> pa da, ak imas vpn i nemas javno dostupan uui
<Mmike> al' i onda malo moze, jer moze samo do tvojih fajlova, koji su verzionirani takitak
<Mmike> precisely, imas vpn, nemas javno dostupno web sucelje
<Mmike> ili nemas UOPCE web sucelje
<jelly> ali 90% ljudi nema vpn, neg ostave svoj NAS kurac na net
<Mmike> 90% ljudi ima i nepatachirane windowse :)
<jelly> jer je to korisno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dovoljno mi je da ti zapunim version history, OC ce ti sam sjebati originalni ispravan fajl: http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<Mmike> BotaniCar, onda uzmes seafile
<BotaniCar> Sad kad sam procitao ( moram provjeriti doc za zadnji OC ) , splasnuo mi je "versioning spasava" entuzijazam
<jelly> jucer sam zakrpao jedan vendorski windows 2003 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, seafile, verzionira sve, unlimited
<BotaniCar> Mmike: seafile nema takav limit na "dubinu" historya ? 
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> mislim, ima
<Mmike> al' mosh ugasit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i pusti usera da se dovede u "nemam diska" situaciju ? Zgodno
<Mmike> seafile je puno bolji sto se filesharing kuraca tice
<BotaniCar> Fakat cu morati pogledati
<Mmike> nema kalendar, nema addressbook, al' ima grupe i sranja i sve 
<Mmike> ovi moji vele da im je oc los, zato su i htjeli seafile
<Mmike> btw, seafile ima drugih problema ;)
<Mmike> istrese se u /usr/local/, sve je od roota, a django aplikacija :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<Mmike> pa moras potrosit vremena malo da to prisarafis
<Mmike> al' web sucelje takitak nitko ne koristi
<jelly> ili vrtis u kontenjeru gdje "root" nije root
<Mmike> jelly, ma dzabna kad se cijeli django drek taj vri k'o root
<Mmike> pa treba malo popravljanja
<Mmike> al' u biti je seafile spasio jedno 2-3 crytptolock pokusaja
<BotaniCar> Samo mi gomilas posla, znas ? :D
<Mmike> opce ne
<Mmike> aha, tebi
<Mmike> tja :)
<BotaniCar> E, ima nacina da migriram OC v8 s jednog servera na Seafile na drugom , s korisnickim kredencijama ? 
<BotaniCar> Znam da mogu vise-manje inplace upgrade napraviti, ali ionako bi stavio taj OC server u otpis ako mogu zmigrirati 
<Mmike> naravno da ima :)
<Mmike> specijalno za tebe su napisali migratio drekshn :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> Dobar tek, ja sam danas na tuna salati, nadam se da ti jedes nekaj jace :) 
<jelly> lol > How to be perfectly safe, while visiting the US https://2017.dorscluc.org/talk/18/
<sillyslux> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/23/stack-overflow-helping-one-million-developers-exit-vim/
<Mmike> meh
<sillyslux> Police found alleged gang leaders living in luxury marble-floored villas in Zagreb.
<sillyslux> wtf
<sillyslux> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40010886
<jelly> aj ti izađi iz ed-a
<sillyslux> ed what?
<sillyslux> bio ono u trisnje danas :)
<sillyslux> i jucer
<sillyslux> i prikjucer
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-24
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> http://www.bankinfosecurity.com/black-box-atm-attacks-emerging-threat-a-9056 # samo pila i lemilica, kakvo hakiranje ...
<vileni> nekad davno su i lemili :)
<vileni> ova knjiga ima zanimljivih prica o tim danima https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Hackers-Heroes-Computer-Revolution-25th-Anniversary-Steven/1449388396
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj sam ja linkao je aktualno danas 
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, imam firmu A , s domenom a.com.hr , mogu li tu domenu prebaciti na firmu b ? 
<vileni> znam, zato kazem da je nekad to bilo normalno :) back to basics
<BotaniCar> http://www.vijesti.rtl.hr/novosti/hrvatska/2678519/rtl-ekskluzivno-noc-s-glasacima-iz-srbije-koji-su-odbili-napustiti-hrvatsku-dok-im-se-ne-plati-za-glasovanje/
<vileni> super je ta demokracija
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jes priupito za gliste :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisam, oprosti, idem ga sad cimnut'
<BotaniCar> Nema, veli da je zapustio imanje od kad se zaposlio u banci :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: txh
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: naso na njuskalu za 100kn
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sjajno, sretno kompostiranje, nadam se da te susedi nebuju razapeli radi smrada :) 
<SilverSpace> to je sve u vrtu i svi imaju kompost :)
<jelly> http://www.hnb.hr/-/hnb-izdaje-kovanicu-od-25-kuna-25-obljetnica-primanja-republike-hrvatske-u-ujedinjene-narode-
<jelly> te od 25kn su mi super za placanje rucka i slicno
<jelly> taman za gablec
<jelly> ili kavu i kolac
<SilverSpace> jelly: ja is hrpu skupio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> kupit soma kuna toga, 40 komada
<SilverSpace> Fidget Spinner
<SilverSpace> jebote na kaj ljudi lovu trose
<SilverSpace> to je sad neki hit
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nasao sam na netu jednog koji je napravio taj drek u obliku svastike :) Veli da ljudi naglo izgube interes kad ga vide :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DAk-e7gXgAAUq5x?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> prejako :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam jednu sliku na FB gdje sklopka ima ON/ON polozaje :) 
<BotaniCar> Now, this is a badge i'd have a label made by: https://blog.codinghorror.com/content/images/uploads/2007/03/6a0120a85dcdae970b0128776ff992970c-pi.png
<BotaniCar> http://neretvanski.com/vijesti/prica-iz-metkovica-gubitak-identiteta-i-trgovina-dostojanstvom/7549 # popu pop, bobu bob
<sillyslux> sutra towel day
<sillyslux> a danas kisa
<jelly> ilitiga dan mladosti
<sillyslux> pa da a nije pratched umro mlad
<jelly> nije ni adams
<sillyslux> jesam to pogresio?
<sillyslux> kao ono prached prachett
<jelly> ok, adams nije ni 50 imao
<jelly> > Adams died of a heart attack on 11 May 2001, aged 49, after resting from his regular workout at a private gym
<jelly> i ZATO ne valja previse vjezbat!
<BotaniCar> +1
<sillyslux> e ja sam vjezba u tresnjama danasa
<sillyslux> na skalima i sve mise jos ljulja
<sillyslux> i sa zmijama....
<sillyslux> ayy
<jelly> vase ili od susjeda
<sillyslux> skale ili zmije?
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> a i cakule!...
<sillyslux> svabo i svabica vise nisu... sad su svabica i osjecanin i beba koja se ceka...
<jelly> a ista svabica
<sillyslux> pa.. svima lipo, jedno svabu valjda nije
<sillyslux> a neka... naci ce i on neku lipu dalmatinku
<SilverSpace> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5nndh5_dorian-price-double-ko-win-thailand-muay-thai-ufc_sport
<datase> ^ [benaubendievideo] Dorian price double ko win Thailand Muay Thai UFC :: Duration: 01:19 :: 660 views
<BotaniCar> Ide tko na  "Jeste li spremni za primjenu Uredbe o sigurnosti osobnih podataka (GDPR)?" seminar ? 
<jelly> na to nas majka firma i Grupa sprema
<BotaniCar> Spremaju se svi, ovaj seminar sad je prvi od cetiri, a slijedi mu radionica za osposobljavanje za sluzbenika za cuvanje podataka ( ili taknekaj)
<BotaniCar> Tak da bi bilo zgodno pohodit' koji od njih, ja bolje izvore informacija o toj novoj obavezi nisam nasao
<SilverSpace> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2j8add_kimura-from-side-control-to-arm-bar-ufc-edith-labelle-mma-candy_sport
<datase> ^ [CombaTube.com] Kimura from Side Control to Arm Bar -UFC Edith Labelle- MMA Candy :: Duration: 03:57 :: 2,826 views
<SilverSpace> da te ove dvije propuste kroz sake
<SilverSpace> hm sise
<BotaniCar> hmm, tehnika :)
<BotaniCar> vezano, frend juce dobio E1 priznanje u Krav Magi
<SilverSpace> Krav Magi?
<BotaniCar> Ona izraelska borilacka
<SilverSpace> vidim bas
<BotaniCar>  The Expert grades cover more advanced military and 3rd party protection techniques as well as advanced sparring and fighting skills.
<BotaniCar> to je ovaj "E"
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqwQg1zf8Fw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KRAV MAGA Jason Statham Expendables Basketball Scene :: Duration: 02:17 :: Views: 4,827,492 uploaded by KRAV MAGA COLOMBIA :: 12,667 likes :: 601 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Messiju potvrđena kazna od 21 mjeseca zatvora!
<BotaniCar> Opet bum pare na knjige drobil .. a ne znam kad cu ju procitati .. http://datascienceatthecommandline.com/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tak sam i ja par kupio i nikad ih nisam procitao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> sa sisama sve je dobro
<Mmike> ivoks, ocemo ubit portse? Radije cdimage da syncamo? 
<jelly> ono kad tri puta za redom fulam boot device prompt na serveru, jer se POSTa 5-7 minuta
<jelly> Mmike: jel itko skida portse?  access.log?
<Mmike> jelly, nitko
<jelly> pa onda kaj :-)
<Mmike> jelly, ja, povremeno, kad moram pokrenem power8 kroz qemu
<jelly> donesi executive decision, kaj gnjavis direktora...
<Mmike> imas ti i pravo
<jelly> budi PROAKTIVAN
<Mmike> ivoks, ubit cu portse!
<jelly> :-D
<Mmike> i stavit cdimage da se syunca
<Mmike> veceras
<jelly> phew.  Konacno bootam sa firmware isota
<Mmike> instalirao sam artful u kvm
<Mmike> nemrem nikud kliknit :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dobrahrana/price/konoba-kolinasi-ako-se-prepustite-valteru-i-adi-na-stol-ce-vam-st
<SilverSpace> dobra klopa ali nista extra 
<SilverSpace> bio desetak puta
<SilverSpace> #MonacoGP
<jelly> Godinam!
<jelly> vaaaaaarallaa si meeeee
<jelly> sutra nam dolaze pentesteri
<jelly> mene neće zajebavat, opremio sam se flomasterima
<vileni> Mmike: https://www.facebook.com/realsaltbae/videos/1527279094008947/
<Mmike> lol
<obrut> Mmike: pitanje  za vas znalce, otkud potjece "steak" ?
<obrut> pito me danas Egipcanin koji zivi u Riyadhu :)
<sillyslux> 1400-50; late Middle English steike < Old Norse steik meat roasted on a stick 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-25
<jelly> opet briju na tv o prosjecnoj placi (6022kn), a niko ne veli koji je medijan
<vileni> kad bi bio duplo manji
<jelly> i one koji nisu dobili placu zadnji mjesec treba brojati kao 0kn ;-)
<jelly> jer su radili za djabe
<vileni> neznam kako broje ovima kojima kasni po par mjeseci
<Mmike> dobrijutry
<jelly> Danas je praznik!
<jelly> Ručnik dan
<jelly> Peškir za susjede
<Mmike> novi TB mi dosao
<Mmike> koji je valjda qt5
<Mmike> i sad mi open dialog sjebato radi, kad recimo hocu attachirat fajlove, kad kliknem na file k'o da sam ctrl stisnuo :)
<Mmike> moram kliknut, pa esc, pa kliknut na drugi dokument, pa esc... :)
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> ja bih tak htio jest droge i dizajnirat UI tak da sjebem sve kaj je prije bilo dobro
<Mmike> vileni, crkla mi je noctua
<Mmike> imam 2, 90cm, na bocnoj stranici kucnog storage servera
<Mmike> i jedna je crkla
<vileni> cudno
<vileni> kontaktiraj ivana, valjda ima neka garancija za to
<Mmike> 3 godine je stara
<Mmike> tak sam si super, strojevi se jedva cuju
<Mmike> trenutno je najglasnije napajanje od serverosha
<vileni> kako vec 3 godine
<sillyslux> noctua cpu coler?
<sillyslux> sta tu moze crknit?
<Mmike> sillyslux, pa, cooler :)
<Mmike> al' ovo nije cpu, nego sidefanpanelwhatnot
<SilverSpace> dan
<igustin> Skupština HULK-a na kraju prvog dana DC2017: http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3185
<sillyslux> pa mislim ipak da bi se to tribalo nazivat lug
<igustin> a?
<sillyslux> hulk/LUG
<igustin> zašto?
<sillyslux> pa svuda je lug
<sillyslux> mislim
<igustin> tako je registrirano prije 20+ godina, poznato je kao takvo, zgodna skraćenica
<igustin> bilo bi suludo to mijenjati sada
<igustin> ali ako članovi odluče... :)
<sillyslux> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/LinuxUserGroups
<igustin> mislim da nam je od naziva važniji novi predsjednik
<sillyslux> nitko ne trazi hulkove
<sillyslux> birajte mene
<sillyslux> i dobit cete novi naziv ^^
<sillyslux> a clanovi... pa kad ja budem predsjednik ;)
<sillyslux> vodio bi hr-lugaka hulk kao torvalds svoj linux xD
<sillyslux> formerly known as
<hbogner> sillyslux, znaci javljas se za volonterski rad u udruzi?
<sillyslux> ah sala ante sala
<sillyslux> eh bas ja. i neznam ni hrvatski
<igustin> Ante?
<sillyslux> severina to tako pivala
<sillyslux> jeli taj forum na linux.hr zatvoren?
<sillyslux> ne vidim nikakve clanke
<hbogner> sillyslux, jel zelis pomoci u radu udruge? restrukturiranji i odrzavanju?
<sillyslux> sta to? samu udrugu ili nesto web?
<igustin> sve
<igustin> forum i registracija novih korisnika web portala su isključeni zbog spamera
<igustin> do novog weba
<sillyslux> oh a i citanje?
<sillyslux> trenutno radim ovu stranicu, 
<sillyslux> https://sillyslux.github.io/fluxbox-wiki/
<hbogner> kao sto je ivan rekao, sve
<vileni> igustin: jel objavljen negdje raspored dorscluca?
<hbogner> vileni, na webu
<sillyslux> p0a kad zavrsim bi neku drugu, a ako se danas sutra zaposlim, tko zna
<hbogner> https://2017.dorscluc.org/schedule/
<vileni> eeee
<sillyslux> rad u nekoj udruzi... mmmm, neznam, tesko
<vileni> sad sam skuzio zasto ga ne nalazim
<hbogner> koliko sma skuzio bit ce i opcija preuzimanja kalendara za import
<hbogner> vileni, zasto?
<vileni> ako je chromium prozor manji od neke velicine onda mi prikaze izbornik gore lijevo
<vileni> kao za mobilne uredjaje
<vileni> ja vec danima gledam po stranici di je raspored :)
<hbogner> oce to tako, neka nova fora, responsive web design ;)
<vileni> mozda je web desing responsive, ja ocito nisam :)
<vileni> hbogner: dolazis sutra na aws?
<hbogner> vileni, za tebe je 2k17.balccon.org :)
<hbogner> vileni, nadam se da dolazim, sutra sam u karlovcu u bolnici pa poslje popodne iem za zagreb
<Mmike> igustin!
<hbogner> igustin, evo Mmike se javlja na duznost :D
 * Mmike se samo veseli kad vidi dragog celavca na IRCu :)
 * vileni procitao "drugog"
<vileni> naravno da je percona 5.7 drukcija od 5.6 sto se tice unattended setupa
<jelly> za barem 0.1
<vileni> da je samo to
<vileni> i zasto lxc edit koristi nano
<Mmike> vileni, nexus nije googleov?
<Mmike> nego LG ili huawei?
<vileni> Mmike: mislis hardver?
<Mmike> da
<vileni> nikad nije bio bas google
<Mmike> aha, znaci kad trazim po ducanima, 'google' mi nije manufacturer, jelde? :)
<Mmike> frend jucer pokazao ima nexusa koji jest veci od xperije al' dalo bi se naviknut
<vileni> nexus htc, nexus s samsung, nexus neki samsung, nexus 4 lg, nexus 5 lg, nexus 5x lg, nexus 6p huawei, nexus 6 motorola
<vileni> koji to
<vileni> ja trazim nasljednika svom
<vileni> mislim da cu moto g5
<Mmike> vileni, i ti svi nexusi dobijaju updateove drito od googleta?
<vileni> da
<vileni> iako, 5x je najstariji
<vileni> sto je dobio nougat
<vileni> 5x je star nekih 3 godine vec
<Mmike> vileni, to je ovo: https://www.nabava.net/mobiteli__100/lg-mobitel-nexus-5x-52-android-bijeli-crni__17764851 ?
<vileni> da
<vileni> to vlasta ima
<vileni> prilicno je zadovoljna nakon s5mini
<Mmike> pa to je zadnje kaj mosh kupit
<Mmike> ima jos 6p
<Mmike> al' to je izdano isto kad i 5x
<vileni> 6p je dosao u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema novije
<vileni> poslije su pixeli
<vileni> koji su highend uredjaji
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaa
<Mmike> znaci, ovo nije u klasi z3 compact
<Mmike> nego malo slabije
<vileni> ne, isto je
<vileni> ili bolje
<Mmike> s5mini je ok, to zena ima, onak... ok je
<Mmike> s3 mini je bio govno :)
<vileni> s5mini je uzas
<Mmike> nije, fakat je ok
<Mmike> zena ima to, ima ga jer je jedini bio sa dualsimomm
<Mmike> baterija traje dan i pol, facebook radi ok, instagram i sranja, fakat nema bedova
<vileni> jos jedan samsung kojeg sam htio baciti sa zgrade
<vileni> kao i svaki samsung
<Mmike> osim kaj je kamera u kurcu kad nema svjetla, nece izfokusirat i tak
<Mmike> ma brijes
<Mmike> s3mini je bio uzas
<Mmike> ono, stisnes nesto i cekas 20ak sekundi da se nesh desi :)
<Mmike> lol google pixel kosta 6k kuna :) :) :)
<vileni> da
<vileni> ja ne kuzim ove sta nano koriste, sta imaju toliko viska vremena u zivotu
<vileni> s druge strane, znam ljude koji vi koriste kao nano
<Mmike> a
<sillyslux> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/23/stack-overflow-helping-one-million-developers-exit-vim/
<vileni> normalno da ne radi
<vileni> kad su debconf-set-selections promijenili
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> da imas juju... :)
<vileni> imao bi ga da ima juju create marketplace instance
<Mmike> vileni, create marketplace? :D
<vileni> Mmike: marketplace-instance :)
<Mmike> ? :)
<vileni> ma, proslo sad :)
<jelly> vileni: lol frivolous change
<jelly> na trenutak sam se uplasio da debconf-set-selections radi drucije
<jelly> ivoks: ovi na srcu sad hoce da imas jessie na radius serveru.... pitam se kak certifikaciju prodje ustanova koja ima neki drugi radius server softver
<vileni> jelly: tipa etch?
<jelly> tipa bilo sto sto nije freeradius 
<jelly> naime oni ne provjeravaju funkcionalnost, nego doslovno verzije paketa.
<jelly> Ako promijenim perlušu da im pošalje najnovije verzije paketa, certifikacija će uredno proći
<jelly> (kak znam? eh :-)
<sillyslux> kakva je to certifikacija?
<jelly> dosadna, papirologasta
<jelly> al srecom bez papira
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-26
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> i ja i ja
<vileni> https://9gag.com/gag/agLzQAx
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> https://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/clanak/gjenero-beljaku-u-autu-sam-ostavio-psa-jer-imam-unutra-radio-20170526
<SilverSpace> vileni: ovo je bolje :)
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znas tko je gori mrak ili banditos 
<SilverSpace> a jednog numo dobili 
<SilverSpace> bumo*
<Mmike> daklem, customer ima bed s corosyncom, jer ima pred-prastaru verziju
<Mmike> ugl, corosync se zblesira, prestane pricat s pacemakerom, pa kad se jedan od nodeova reboota i on postane master i split brain i sranje
<Mmike> i sad, apt-get dist-upgrade to popravi, al' likovi ne zele upgradeirat jer ce to restartat corosync/pacemaker i onda ce imat isto sranje
<Mmike> i objasnis im sve kak da to naprave tak da imaju samo mali downtime
<Mmike> 'no, we need a workaround without restarting'
<Mmike> sometimes I do miss p0rn
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad im sve crkne onda ce im bit bolje
<vileni> Mmike: a sta je iza toga?
<Mmike> vileni: mysql
<Mmike> na shared block deviceu
<vileni> master-master?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> block device se replicira
<Mmike> rbd
<vileni> znaci samo 2 odvojena mysql
<Mmike> u biti jedan shareani mysql :)
<vileni> i virtual ip koji se mice
<Mmike> i mysql je shared resource, active-pasive
<Mmike> pa kad jedan mysql umre pacemaker probudi drugi
<Mmike> but because 'reasons' nema stonitha
<Mmike> and because 'other reasons' nema percone ili neceg mudrijeg
<Mmike> al sve to batali - likovi su hard-core za upgrade paketa
<Mmike> 'bug je popravljen pred 8 mjeseci, dete novi kernel' - 'ok, a koje bugove ima novi kernel?'
<Mmike> http://skolakoda.org/efikasnost-algoritama
<SilverSpace> Valentino Rossi, legendarni dirkač razreda MotoGP, je pristal v bolnišnici, potem ko je v četrtek padel na treningu motokrosa.
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> jezik, ne to kaj se desilo
<vileni> tesko je slovence shvatiti ozbiljno :)
<vileni> a za rossija me cudi sto se nije i prije dogodilo, stalno je na tom ranchu
<DomaMuffin> Jucerasnja pizza je bila tak dobra da me danas guza peche :)
<DomaMuffin> bok dajchki
<rut> dd
<DomaMuffin> Rutino, kakv si ? 
<DomaMuffin> Jesenti, tek sam prvu kavu sad ispio :( 
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> kava!
<DomaMuffin> Ti aj k meni na rakiju
<Mmike> mudre rijeci mudro zvuci
<Mmike> a nemrem
<DomaMuffin> ja nemam auto inace bi ja doso tebi
<Mmike> pre kasno mi je sad vec, ne stignem
<Mmike> kaj jje najbolje ja cak i auto imam danas
<DomaMuffin> paukurac
<DomaMuffin> dodji da ostanes bez vozacke na putu doma od mene :)
<Mmike> ma ne stignem, nikak :(
<Mmike> taj dio grada mi je off limits danas
<Mmike> a kajjenajbolje mroam do knjigovodze
<Mmike> al' to cu u pon valjda
<DomaMuffin> tesko mi je vjerovati da nemres sjebati neki prethodni dogovor :) 
<Mmike> eh :) nije to, neg fakat imam posla
<DomaMuffin> Imam i ja, nije pos''o zec :) 
<Mmike> plus, imam dogovorena rebrica u 14 :D
<DomaMuffin> Prijece mi tebe nestat nego posla :)
<DomaMuffin> auf, ok, hrana trumps everything
<jelly> ali zato trump hrani nikoga
<DomaMuffin> Heheh, as far as we know, he might  :) 
<jelly> obitelj
<DomaMuffin> sad bi nekaj o njegovoj zeni i gutanju ali sam fin
<jelly> seveda
<rut> muffin .. ja dobar ..
<DomaMuffin> mmike zake nisi na #ubuntu-hr ?
<rut> ima tko tu da radi u bnet-u .. ili ako netko zna 
<rut> dali mogu dava modema istovremeno biti spojena na isti akaunt
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ah, zato kaj mi je windows-zagorje bolji :)
<DomaMuffin> rut: bio sam u Valpovu na svatovima, ti brdjani nisu bas civilizirani ljudi, ha ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah45xVKo6Ik
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Imeri Sefadin - Sreo sam je u malom kaficu - (Audio 1982) :: Duration: 04:02 :: Views: 19,930 uploaded by Jugodisk Beograd :: 82 likes :: 1 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> i cijelu noc tako, umro sam skoro, a bilo je alkohola .. nista ne pomaze .. 
<rut> muffin .. a sta ja znam .. valjda nisu ako ti kazes tako .. jel bilo barem dobrih legica ?
<DomaMuffin> Auf, da nisam bio s zenom, pojeo bi ih sve redom:) 
<DomaMuffin> Dobro, ja nemam kriterija .. 
<rut> samo naprijed .. vole one dat pogotovo nepoznatima
<DomaMuffin> Ma, pa da se poslije po regiji prica da svi iz Zagreba brzo svrse i imaju male pimpeke :) NIsam i zbog drugih :)
<rut> a briga te sto ce pricat ..
<rut> prica se svasta bez obzira
<DomaMuffin> Istina :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:pa na #windows-zagorje nema nikog ! 
<Mmike> eto me :)
<DomaMuffin> IMAS OPA !!!1
<DomaMuffin> sirzli pipl, dzoin #windows-zagorje, iz ugd :) 
<vileni> tamo su sigurno samo pijani windows admini
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam mozda pijan, ali sam admin ! 
<DomaMuffin> pogledaj samo topic kanala i vidjet ces koliko smo pro ! 
<Mmike> ja sam samo tamo :)
<Mmike> nit sam pijan, nit sam windows
<Mmike> a adminam samo svoj stol, nit novcanik vise ne :)
<vileni> koliko trosis na meso i ja biti oduzeo novcanik :)
<DomaMuffin> Nisam te ja ozenio Mmike. Sam pao, sam se ubio :)
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZPcHSd1sUA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Arsen Dedić - O, mladosti :: Duration: 03:26 :: Views: 638,339 uploaded by aristandar :: 1,299 likes :: 28 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34Na4j8AVgA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Weeknd - Starboy (official) ft. Daft Punk :: Duration: 04:34 :: Views: 1,068,338,344 uploaded by TheWeekndVEVO :: 4,381,739 likes :: 331,699 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<rut> hipchat radi savrseno :)
<DomaMuffin> kaj ce ti ? 
<DomaMuffin> mi rocket trosimo .. "trosimo"
<rut> pa za trosenje u firmi i van .za suradnike .. cca 150 usera
<rut> al treba video imat 
<rut> ovo radi super :) 
<DomaMuffin> nene, hocu pitati kao sto ga koristite ? Msg agregator, commuting alat, nesto trece ? 
<rut> ma sve .. imamo sve od atlassiana .. jira confluence hipchat i jos neke gluposti 
<DomaMuffin> Muahaha :) Ima se ,moze se
<rut> License Expiration Date 	2099-12-31
<rut> mislis da je to placeno ? :)))))))
<rut> hahaha
<DomaMuffin> Ajoj :( 
<jelly> atlassian je digo cijene u 3pm otkad su IPO
<DomaMuffin> Vidi mu expiration date i donesi zakljucak o cijeni :)
<DomaMuffin> aha, jesi :)
 * DomaMuffin has the dumb
<rut> ma legalno je sve to .. uglavnom nista nije lokano ni u HR :)
<jelly> ne bise stel mesat, samo ne zaboravi da je kanal javno logiran
<rut> znam znam :)
<DomaMuffin> uVIJEK MOZE RECI DA MU JE NETKO HAJDZEKO IP ADRESU I NICK ! 
<DomaMuffin> oh my caps 
<rut> haha .. a mozda je osoba lazljivac :)
<Mmike> nova jira je kul
<Mmike> 7.6.3 ja imam sad
<Mmike> lako se upgradeira i sve to
<Mmike> i radi full full full ok
<Mmike> ona koji smo u pornjavi imali (5 ili 6, ne znam vise) je bila full jadna
<Mmike> oh, blizi se vrijeme rebrica
<Mmike> jos samo sat vremena
<DomaMuffin> Este vidzeli MS GITFS ? :)
<DomaMuffin> https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/bharry/2017/05/24/the-largest-git-repo-on-the-planet/
<jelly> jel ima petabajata
<DomaMuffin> 300GB base repo
<DomaMuffin> s 10+k komitova dnevno, ako sam dobro zapamtio
<DomaMuffin> kad MS napravi, vala napravi :) 
<DomaMuffin> samo ne vidim di im je pricing model, mozda ce prodavati git repo storove na ''edge' lokacijama, da remote devovi brze mogu delat'
<jelly> al nisu importali history koliko sam skuzio...?
<vileni> jesu windowsi open source sad
<DomaMuffin> Taj dio ni meni nije bistar, napisali su tocno nista osim "decki su u petak delali na starom, a u ponedjeljak na novom". Zakljucio sam da su imali nekakav konvertirani history, ali ne pise rezolutno
<DomaMuffin> vileni: nisu, ali GITFS je :) 
<jelly> nisu, uzeli su trenutak u vremenu i importali u git, i samo od tad na dalje sve izmjene na git
<jelly> > @Philip, Actually, they decided to start “fresh” and did not migrate the history. They moved all the “tip” source code over and will leave Source Depot around indefinitely for people who need to go back and look at older revisions.
<vileni> a taj source depot je bio neki njihov versioning softver?
<jelly> da su stvarno importali history onda bi mozda i bio najveci
<jelly> da, sd je njihov
<jelly> > Source Depot is a Microsoft internal Source Control system. Microsoft licensed Perforce & developed on it. [...]
<SilverSpace> vileni: pa i prije je opao pa je morao na operaciju ramena
<SilverSpace> isto na motokrosu 
<SilverSpace> kako istjerati krta iz vrta
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: lopatom po glavi .. 
<SilverSpace> pa da me tuze muriji
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: °°
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/foto-bmw-predstavlja-velicanstvenu-seriju-8/972734.aspx
<DomaMuffin> Ajme kak je lepi 
<vileni> ha, napkon da su napravili nasljednika
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xFbe9Y85pc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The BMW 850CSi Is Still The Ultimate Dream Car :: Duration: 08:57 :: Views: 301,216 uploaded by Petrolicious :: 10,266 likes :: 234 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<DomaMuffin> kumov shogor ima jednog garaziranog
<vileni> 850, 840? :)
<vileni> 850csi ako ima neka ga cuva samo, to bolje od dionica trenutacno
<vileni> zenin bratic ima Z8, tome isto nenormalno raste cijena
<DomaMuffin> Z8 je nissan, ako se dobro sjecam ? 
<DomaMuffin> glupan, bmw
<DomaMuffin> kak se zval .. 300ZX , ne znam zakaj sam ih pomesal 
<vileni> da, bond bmw :)
<vileni> 300zx je lijep, to bi meni vise odgovaralo
<vileni> imas sad noviji 350z i 370z, nasljednici 240z
<DomaMuffin> Bil sam u vojsci s tipom koji je delal u nissan tvornici, dobijali su automobile po povoljnijoj cijeni, on je vozil neki slabiji model 
<vileni> 180sx?
<vileni> to je bilo dosta popularno
<vileni> s13 sa ca18det
<DomaMuffin> 2XX neki, najslabiji, vjerojatno 200SX 
<vileni> sad se pojave 2-3 puta godisnje na njuskalu
<DomaMuffin> svejedno,  ja sam tad imal jugica pa .. 
<vileni> 240sx je bio NA 2.4 sa 155ks
<vileni> 180sx je bio 1.8 turbo, 169ks
<vileni> ja sam u to doba vozio limexa :)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<vileni> danas sam vratio zamjenskog velostera i vratio se 10 godina u proslost
<jelly> kolega windowsash vozi bmw r1200gs, nelose 
<jelly> "adventure" vele mi
<vileni> uf
<vileni> uf uf
<DomaMuffin> op op o p op
<vileni> to je ozbiljan motor :) malo prevelik za mene
<vileni> a i ktm mi drazi jos uvijek
<vileni> ali nebi se ni malo bunio na voznju
<jelly> za kolegu je taman, ima 19x cm i 100+ kila
<vileni> da, to je idealan motor za 190cm+ ljude :)
<vileni> mogu ga i ja voziti sa 173, ali manevriranje na mjestu je tricky s obzirom na tezinu
<Mmike> gnr,bljwrmbararm debian paketiranje
<sillyslux> netko reko KTM :)
<vileni> ja imam 2 ktm-a
<vileni> oba na zgance
<sillyslux> a ja nemam ni jednog
<sillyslux> :(
<vileni> rado bih neki adventure, ili sm, ili duke, ili superduke, ili rc8
<vileni> ili bilokoji zapravo :)
<sillyslux> mozda kad budem veliki, kupim si i ja dva
<sillyslux> kakvi ktm to onda imas?
<sillyslux> provoza sam jednom neki stari duke i to mi je bilo ono najbolje ikad
<sillyslux> ko na biciklu s 70 konja
<sillyslux> covik ga je odma duplo platio pa je bio malo laksi i malo jaci
<sillyslux> da mi i da provozam i njegov rs6
<sillyslux> sad znam sta hocu a nikako doc do toga :(
<vileni> evo ovakav https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Sa8fV7wDGFpyL53KUvLEi3PAjYpgblGmsKOWY3ziMSXg1mTXosCPo2i3L2Gcej-yxjYAQUKwSnLoMw=w1600-h1106-no
<vileni> iako druga kombinacija boja :)
<sillyslux> :D
<sillyslux> pa dobro nemam vise ni biciklo
<vileni> i ovaj jedan http://109.hu/cache/aprohirdetes/kepek/381900-381999/381947_8a3af4ba617a1d60b862853a1c439c2b.jpg
<vileni> za zenu
<vileni> duke2 se da naci ispod 20kkn, ali nemam para za servisirati to, ni garazu 
<vileni> pa cu kupiti hondu ili yamahu :)
<sillyslux> pa ove zenske bicikle i nisu tako lose ako je samo za otic do ducana
<vileni> trenutacno je za do yoge, kad beba naraste onda ce biti za po cijelom zg
<sillyslux> japanci mogu stat i na kisi xD
<vileni> a moj je ukras i smetalo u spremistu
<sillyslux> eto ja sam za duke i rs6, dobra kombinacija, aj me zaposli neko
<vileni> za duke ajde jos nekako, za rs6 moras imati sillicon valley placu a da zivis tu :)
<sillyslux> moze
<sillyslux> moze bit i veca, necu se bunit
<vileni> pa ak nadjes, javi, i ja bi
<sillyslux> mhhh dobro...
<jelly> za ovaj GS registracija i osiguranje, iljade kuna ko za auto
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-27
<jelly>  10:59:09 up 1100 days,  1:20,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<jelly> tak mi ga zao zakrpati...
<jelly> oh well.
<DomaMuffin> samo mijena vjecna jest :) Koji kernel je to cudo tjeralo prije reboota ? ) 
<jelly> nije ni bitno koji kernel, nego je to jos debian 5, i 32bitna instalacija
<DomaMuffin> citao sam o 32bitnim OSevima :)
<jelly> i tak... testiram jel mi rade njuzi i naidjem na https://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=10580 
<DomaMuffin> Jel ti rade newsi ? 
<jelly> rade na debian 6, sad ide na 7
<DomaMuffin> s cim citas ? 
<jelly> tin :-D
<jelly> tj... provjerio sam samo citanje i postanje i feed prema van.  Feed prema unutra necu vracat dok ne bude finalna verzija, ak sjebem da onih 5 korisnika sto jos citaju njuze ne izgube clanke
<DomaMuffin> *zagrc*tin je bas člepi
<DomaMuffin> *lepi
<jelly> lol
<jelly> imam negdje i knews ;-)
<DomaMuffin> ak mail citas muttom, ocekivao sam nekaj takvo da bus napisal 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCouehFewIA # nema dalje
<datase> ^ YouTube :: FOO FIGHTERS with TENACIOUS D & SLASH - Immigrant Song @The Forum 01-10-2015 :: Duration: 07:01 :: Views: 603,158 uploaded by Scary Closet :: 2,735 likes :: 191 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> mail citam i mobitelom ponekad
<DomaMuffin> Imas mutt na mobitelu ?!!
<obrut> tin ? to nisam koristio od valjda 96-te :P
<jelly> oops, 7 -> 8 hoce rebuildati neke stvari i mora procitati sve clanke
 * jelly vrti prste dok single-threaded softver procita 5M fajlova
<jelly> bah, ovo je dosadno, mislim da ću ostati na debian 7 za sad...
<jelly> obrut: sve to samo da bi imao friski novi server prije nego ht ugasi svoj i preseli dns zapis kod nas
<jelly> Bizarre copy of UNKNOWN.
<jelly> dosao do Debian 7 i odustao za dalje jer https://bugs.debian.org/710859
<jelly> a rebuild da proradi na 8 bi trajao jos 14 sati
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zto1E_gOOGo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Builders and the Butchers - When It Rains :: Duration: 03:40 :: Views: 391,302 uploaded by Tomáš Habaj :: 2,110 likes :: 41 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2017-05-28
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jel' se gleda? :D
<obrut> nije jos poceo prijenos ;)
<Mmike> http://www.sport365.live/en/player/592a7cf2caf5e072363054/13/1035/592ab5a27182e/MonacoGP-R-/768/432
<jelly> http://tinyurl.com/y9eznk56
<jelly> za one koji moraju ukucati link rucno u browser na STB-u kao zadnji primitivci
<sillyslux> o vidi ono vec lap10/78
<jelly> niko se nije dirao ni lomio na pocetku, bezeveze
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> napeto je!
<Mmike> svi su po 2 sekunde razmaka
<Mmike> ja navijam za buttona :)
<sillyslux> ode prvi :)
<jelly> veli honda da im motor izdrzi 2 utrke max
<jelly> znaci potrosit ce... toliko blokova motora koliko ima utrki, na dva auta
<sillyslux> vau
<sillyslux> kod mene reklama...
<sillyslux> vi na netu negledate reklame?
<jelly> za sad ih nije bilo
<sillyslux> sta to netko hoda kroz tunel?
<jelly> Mmike: jel zato sto je rekao da ce mu se popisati na sic
<jelly> (mijenja Alonsa koji je otisao na indy... sto dosta govori o stanju F1 ;-)
<jelly> opa, Hamilton na 6.
<sillyslux> dije otisla ova u bijloj halinji????
<sillyslux> kad je vidite, recite njoj dase vrati kuci!
<sillyslux> ah sad koja :(
<Mmike> dosadna utrka
<obrut> sta dosadna, najnapetiji TT u do sad, jedini koji sam gledo u zivotu :)
<obrut> i prvi put da sam vidio Monzu ;)
<CrazyLemon> odličan TT
<CrazyLemon> baš sam veseo za Toma :)
<CrazyLemon> s/veseo/sretan ? :)
<obrut> pa da... draze nego da su pobjedili ovi matematicari :P
<sillyslux> sta je tt?
<vileni> valjda tourist trophy?
<sillyslux> i zasto monza??
<sillyslux> LIVE Autodromo di Monza - Milan - Giro d'Italia Cycling - 28 May 2017
<obrut> yep :) time trial, zadnja "etapa" ovogodisnjeg Gira, startalo u Monzi:)
<sillyslux> ah i c
<vileni> iako se vozi i zanimljiviji TT ovaj tjedan :P
<vileni> https://www.iomtt.com/TT-Info.aspx
<obrut> inace gledam samo brdske etape (od ostalih samo zadnjih pokoji km), al ovaj TT se moro gledat
<sillyslux> kako je glupa ova google.hr trazilica kad nema newsi
<jelly> TIL popravljanje tepiha https://imgur.com/gallery/Rad7Q
<infy-> Je li tko farma ovdje monero? Saznao sam tek za to prije jedan dan, navodno sada je cijena visoka pa se isplati ili nešto, ne razumijem se.
<Mmike> infy-, jel' ti citas topic? :D
<jelly> Monero pjeva narodnjake
<jelly> infy-: ##bitcoin-hr je preko puta --->
<infy-> Ups :D hvala jelly
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-21
<obrut> jelly: nesto mi se zena zali da iskon ima nekih problema :P
<obrut> hmm, kao  da DNS bas ne radi...
<hrvoje> jelly je trenutno zauzet :)
<obrut> i meni se cini :)
<jelly> yep ;-)
<jelly> irc radi uredno ali ostalo...
<obrut> glavno da bitne stvari rade
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Basil Poledouris - Riddle of Steel / Riders of Doom
<obrut> jelly: rijesio probleme ?
<jelly> onaj dio koji sam ja mogao rijesiti, da...
<obrut> jel se smije znat u cemu je bio problem ? :)
<jelly> root cause analysis jos nije dovrsena
<ivoks> joj, moram gdpr rijesiti
<ivoks> zbljuv
<jelly> #onokad bivsi admin ostavi maljutku u serverskoj https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/8kzx5p/some_kind_of_explosive_lying_on_the_floor_of/
<datase> /r/whatisthisthing :: Some kind of explosive lying on the floor of server room? :: 25964 points (97%) :: 1,926 comments :: Posted today by WhySoSadCZ :: https://i.imgur.com/On3tEJC.jpg (i.imgur.com)
<jelly> (nije kod nas, negdje u ceskoj)
<sillyslux> fact or fake https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/8kvias/tifu_by_getting_google_to_ban_our_entire_company/
<datase> /r/tifu :: TIFU by getting Google to ban our entire company while on the toilet :: **TLDR; Company uses Google accounts that are all connected. I fucked up and abused a policy that turns out results in a complete ban/block on the Google account, and ALL associated accounts. Everyone in my company is now blocked... :: 43813 points (89%) :: 2,162 comments :: Posted yesterday by ikindafuckedupsorry
<jelly> today i fucked up?
<jelly> #onokad pisac glazbe u turskoj sapunici kopira metallicu 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-22
<budz0r> ivoks: malo kasnim, zanimljiv koncept intervjua, s tom metodom bi vidio ono sto si i sam rekao, kako covjek funkcionira u teamu, ali bi vidio i kakva je osoba, da li je lud ili nije, ovisno o njegovim odgovorima ali i ponasanju prilikom odgovaranja. Da li bi se osjecao opusteno na takvom tipu intervjua, vjerojatno ne bih kao i kada sam sam. 
 * jelly : da li bi se osjecao opusteno na bilo kakvom intervju ikad, ne
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6gltjY_NIQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Videosex - Tko je zgazio gospođu mjesec :: Duration: 02:55 :: Views: 224,620 uploaded by Jelena Falatov :: 747 likes :: 22 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> naš nadzorni centar ima otvorenu poziciju: http://jebo.me/pas/5
<jelly> lokacija bojim se da je ZG only zbog prirode posla
<hrvojem> jelly, to ima kakve veze s onim jucer? :)
<jelly> ne, taj odjel samo javlja kad se pokvari, ne mogu nista pokvariti sami
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ly2-2Wk90pw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg Discusses Data Privacy With European Parliament President | LIVE | TIME :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 1,476 uploaded by TIME :: 174 likes :: 28 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-23
<ivoks> moram priznati da neke stvari ne razumijem
<ivoks> poput ovoga
<ivoks> https://sonusart.hr/stereo/gramofoni/gramofoni-bez-zvucnice/avid-acutus-reference-gramofon.html
<obrut> ivoks:  ih, pogledaj usvirane audio kabele :)
<obrut> ovdje jos ajd, ima mehanickih komponenata pa ovo ono bla bla truc truc...
<jelly> lol, uber se reklamira na tv
<CrazyLemon> vidio sam i da shazam ima neke reklame kod vas na HRT X 
<CrazyLemon> ili je bio RTL smth
<jelly> nisam siguran je li bila reklama za shazam, ili si morao shazamirati reklamu da se nesto desi
<obrut> CrazyLemon: jel gledas giro ?
<CrazyLemon> koliko sam ja razumio shazam nagradna igra u suradnji sa t-mobile ili nešto takvo
<CrazyLemon> obrut skroz malo.. više čitam ili gledam snimku ako slovenac pobijedi :D
<obrut> Mohorič :)
<CrazyLemon> ne sviđa mi se ovaj yates.. nekako lagano došao do maglia rosa
<obrut> nebre mu niko niš :)
<CrazyLemon> da.. bas to me cudi :)
<obrut> valjda i on ima astmu :)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ali bar mu je froome pokazao tko je sef na zoncolanu \o/
<obrut> da, bilo je napeto :)
<obrut> nikako da odem na taj zoncolan... vec neko vrijeme razmisljam otic gore kad bude etapa i usput odvozit to s biciklom
<obrut> ove godine u kakvoj sam kondi, s te strane bi umro do gore :)
<CrazyLemon> ne izgleda tako strasno na TVju :>
<obrut> strmo je za popizit s jedne strane, s druge je lakse... al nije fora vozit laksu stranu :) na tv-u nist ne izgleda strmo :)
<CrazyLemon> prvo sa jedne gore pa spust na drugu..pa onda nazad :)
<obrut> https://www.climbbybike.com/profile/Monte-Zoncolan-Ovaro_profile.jpg
<obrut> kad dodjes na ovih 7.5 mislis da si na ravnici :)
<obrut> 7.5% je li, pri kraju
<CrazyLemon> zvuci.. zanimljivo :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-24
<jelly> antivirus automatski prihvaca sve privole https://twitter.com/wernermue/status/999377665126682624
<ivoks> lol
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEETEFeGYw0&index=64&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&t=0s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sanja & Sloba - Good Morning Delta :: Duration: 05:15 :: Views: 13,787 uploaded by Peđa Radović :: 198 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> jelly: dis to iskopo, dodje mi da izvadim sintic :)
<jelly> iz fejvoritsa
<jelly> ali #$%@! youtube opet ima autoplay koji ne znam ugasit
<infy-_> lijep pozdrav
<jelly> žan klod van drajv (Jean Cloud OneDrive)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> #onokad dođe developer i pita kako podesiti isolation level na "READ COMMITTED" na oraklu
<jelly> odgovor je "orakl jedino to i ima, ili bolje, za razliku od sugavog mysqla"
 * jelly do danas nije uopce znao kaj je isolation level i da je to negdje definirano u nekom standardu
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel to nešto za jest
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> za mazat na kruh
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne pise EAT CUMMITED nego READ COMMITED :)
<SilverSpace> onda je nesto za izjebat :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: ^^
<SilverSpace> kaj ima ovdje upce ne stignem pogledati stalno sam vani ili u vrtu ili na biciklu 
<obrut> nist pametno, ivoks kupuje gramofon od 13x kkuna, jelly iz zabave krsi iskon servise i zajebava korisnike... sve po starom
<obrut> ja uzivam programirajuci na windowsima
<SilverSpace> e to je nesto novo :)
<obrut> i da, zemlja je ravna ploca :)
<SilverSpace> kaj te poslodavac natjerao na windoze
<obrut> ma nije, zajebavam se :)
<SilverSpace> onda lazes i za ravnu zemlju :D
<obrut> sve naopako, ivoks se zgraza nad cijenom gramofona, jelly popravlja servise, ja drvim po linuxu
<obrut> al zemlja je ravna :)
<SilverSpace> dobar gramafon kosta
<obrut> kosta, ali ne 130000+ kuna :)
<SilverSpace> onda nije ja protumacio 13 000
<SilverSpace> jebo jos jednu nulu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> ne ne :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj od zlata
<obrut> https://sonusart.hr/stereo/gramofoni/gramofoni-bez-zvucnice/avid-acutus-reference-gramofon.html
<obrut> al moze se kupit na 12 rata :)
<SilverSpace> i to jo bez glave
<SilverSpace> koja za njega kosta bar 10% posto cijene
<SilverSpace> i besplatnu dostavu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ak nije samo zvucnica 13kkn nije hifi :-)
<SilverSpace> to bum si kupil kad dobijem glavni zgoditak na euro jackpotu
<obrut> nemojmo zaboravit uzet i dobre kablove... https://www.thecableco.com/emperor-double-crown-speaker-cable-pair.html
 * SilverSpace je danas uplatio euro jackpot
<SilverSpace> obrut: sad si me bacio u trošak :)
<SilverSpace> to bum si kupil kad se mislim objesiti 
<obrut> otice tebi jackpot samo na hifi, moraces i bicikl prodat da kupis sve :)
<SilverSpace> vis biciklo novi bi si mogao uzeti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> onda si uzmi bicikl, a ne traktor :)
<obrut> npr. http://www.pinarello.com/en/bike-2018/road/dogma-f10
<obrut> idem danas na sljeme, valjda me nece oprat
<SilverSpace> ma nece 
<SilverSpace> nije to za mene 
<SilverSpace> sad samo neki ebike dolazi u obzir :)
<obrut> ona nemas sta razmisljas, kad dobis na lutriji, greyp kupi :)
<SilverSpace> https://keindl-sport.hr/cube-stereo-hybrid-120-pro-500-blacknred-2018-proizvod-20925/
<SilverSpace> obrut: nedam rimcu pare :)
<SilverSpace> cube novi je stvarno lijep 
<obrut> stizu zadnji trzaji mailova s linkovima za potvrdu da zelim primat njihov spam (suglasnost ionako nisam nikad ni dao nit im ikako dostavio svoju mail adresu)... bas me zanima hoce li sutra svanuti suncani dan uz cvrkut ptica
<jelly> da, jamačno će svi prestati slati spam na news@iskon.hr isto kao što su do sad slali samo uz privolu
 * jelly cries
<jelly> i nitko nije ni slučajno kupio odnekud popis adresa harvestanih sa njuza i drugih strana
<jelly> https://img.pr0gramm.com/2018/05/24/c547971a65cb75a2.jpg
<jelly> <auxy_> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5AD77V9389&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=11877032&PID=1800524&SID= <auxy_> Intel 1.6TB MLC SSD for $315
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> https://www.google.hr/search?q=euro%20kuka%20sibenik&oq=eurokuka+sibenik&aqs=chrome..69i64j0.2559j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=43727105,15903188,2729&tbm=lcl&rldimm=12879401512837104574&ved=0ahUKEwjkkvK-4Z7bAhXHFZoKHd51ApoQvS4IRjAB&rldoc=1&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2#rlfi=hd:;si:12879401512837104574;mv:!1m3!1d21924.357187523627!2d15.903188499999997!3d43.727105!2m3!1f0!
<ivoks> 2f0!3f0!3m2!1i505!2i730!4f13.1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:2
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> https://tinyurl.com/y9kqpsqt
<ivoks> pre smijesno
<jelly> pa sve je na slici, i servis auspuha, i talijan!
<sillyslux> sutra towel day
<jelly> Dan Mladosti
<sillyslux> uhhh https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_mladosti
<datase> ^ Dan mladosti je bila priredba i sastavni dio kulta ličnosti u čast Josipa Broz Tita u SFR Jugoslaviji. "Štafeta mladosti" je palica koja je išla kroz cijelu SFRJ, te svakog 25.
<sillyslux> ...svibnja dodjeljivana predsjedniku Josipu Brozu Titu. Taj datum proglašen je njegovim rođendanom, premda je Tito rođen 7. svibnja.
<sillyslux> https://gdprhallofshame.com/
<sillyslux> yahoo najbolji
<sillyslux> 350x klikaj off
<jelly> now you're making me feel old!
<jelly> zanimljivo, hr wikipedia, a kult _ličnosti_
<obrut> sutra je btw i koncert Balasevica u Ljubljani :) Slovenci zvali da proslave Dan mladosti :)
<sillyslux> ah... ono jucer pitam neku curo sta misli koliko mi je godina, kad ona ono "17? mozda. bi ce stariji malo, 23?"
<sillyslux> reko "blizu" :) (4x zapravo)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-25
<jelly> kak se čita FQDN na hrvatskom?  Fukdn?
<vileni> punokvalificiranodomenoskoime
<vileni> ako ces kraticu, efkjudeen
<hrvoje> za dedeke i one koji se takvima osjećaju, https://github.com/MiSTer-devel/Main_MiSTer/wiki ... složio, preporučujem :) vrti sve žive i nežive "kad smo bili mali" strojeve
<jelly> hardver ili softver?
<hrvoje> a ima i jednog i drugog ... FPGA je Altera Cyclone V koji emulira sve od 6502 do 486-ice
<hrvoje> tj .. emulira je kriva riječ, reimplementira :)
 * jelly has a feeling of deja vu :->
<hrvoje> nije dirt cheap, ali imati amigu 500, c64, spectruma, ti99, 486-icu i sve u jednoj kutijici sa hdmi izlazom ... genijalno :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut froome 10s from virtual pink jersey :)
<CrazyLemon> yates danas ostaje brez pink jerseya
<obrut> CrazyLemon: gledam i ne vjerujem
<obrut> inace, nemoj ovak uletat bez da pitas jel gledam :) jer da ne gledam, sad bi mi ispoilao :P
<CrazyLemon> obrut pa nije valjda da bi gledao snimku cijele etape navece? :D
<obrut> ne cijele nego napreskokce i cijeli zadnji uspon
<CrazyLemon> pa eto..ja nisam rekao ni rijeci o usponu :P
<obrut> al cim bi vidio da se nesto cudno dogadja bi premoto unazada do mjesta otkad se cudno pocinje dogadjat :)
<obrut> al da ce ovaj napast 80km od cilja nisam bas nikako ocekivao
<obrut> ocekivo bi na ovom predzadnjem usponu
<CrazyLemon> previse je odzada da bi cekao priliku na zadnjem usponu
<obrut> zato sam i mislio eventualno predzadnji, ali ovo je fakat lud potez i izgleda za sad radi 
<obrut> al ima jedan ravniji dio prije zadnjeg uspona gdje bi grupica mogla biti brza, vidjet cemo
<CrazyLemon> ja nevjerujem da može froome izdržati još 35km sam
<obrut> uz dovoljno lijeka za astmu, svasta je moguce :)
<CrazyLemon> samo mi kazi sta za vraga se desilo yatesu? gledam tek jedno 15-20min i nemam pojma sta se desilo prije toga
<obrut> jednostavno je izgorio, ne moze
<jelly> danas već treći put kiši i tri puta je bilo sunce
<obrut> vjerojatno se strumfovi opet zajebavaju s onim strojem
<infy-_> ne da mi se
<sillyslux> https://www.latimes.com/
<sillyslux> popcorn https://noyb.eu/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-26
<jelly> https://mobile.twitter.com/varjag/status/998496423019778048
<obrut> CrazyLemon: evo Mohoric je naprijed, al sumnjam da ce izdrzat :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: a jes vidio ovo ? :) https://twitter.com/LottoJumbo_road/status/1000105610489286662
<CrazyLemon> obrut ne :D gdje je bio bennett da nije znao? :D
<obrut> nije ni bitno, bitno je sto je reko :)
<jelly> HDZ se ozbiljno zabrinuo, najavljuju smanjenje PDV-a
#ubuntu-hr 2018-05-27
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/varjag/status/998496423019778048
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> TIL: Gilette Venus za brijati noge su kompatibilne sa Gilette Sensor drškom, a duplo jeftinije
<jelly> sad imam roza i cyan britvicu, bas je lepa
<jelly> CGA paleta
<SakiKnin> Dobra vecer
<SakiKnin> Hoce li biti ubuntu 18.04 LTS i386
<CrazyLemon> nece
<SakiKnin> CrazyLemon: wow
<infy-_> Ček jel ozbiljno? I oni droppaju x86?
<SakiKnin> i386 odlazi u povijest
<jelly> koji hardver imas da nema amd64 instruction set
<obrut> SakiKnin: sta ce ti utuntu 18.04 na i386 ? :)
<SakiKnin> Imam fetiš na i386 :)
<SakiKnin> obrut: 
<jelly> heh,našao one esp8266 240V releje koje sam kupio prije 6 mjeseci
<jelly> moram priznati da se fizički uopće ne doimaju pouzdano
<jelly> (sonoff, jelte)
<SakiKnin> l n
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-20
<jelly> > Google spokesperson said only “We are complying with the order and reviewing the implications.” The order, in this case, appears to be the US Commerce Department’s recent decision to place Huawei on the “Entity List,” which as Reuters reports is a list of companies that are unable to buy technology from US companies without government approval.
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, momcine ! 
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> PLJ PLJ PLJ PLJ PLJ 
<vileni> Mmike: i kakav je novi laptop?
<dodobas> yutar
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-bringing-AMD-CPUs-to-its-ThinkPad-T495-T495s-and-X395-Series-for-the-first-time-ever.418208.0.html
<dodobas> kao nece ponudit UHD display jer MBO nije kompatibilna, koji shit
<vileni> jel bio ikad prije amd u lenovu?
<vileni> hm, bio je onaj neo
<dodobas> bio je sigurno u onim IdeaPad ili kako su se zvali, lowcost
<Mmike> vileni, nisam ga jos upogonio, cekam caddyje za SSDove
<dodobas> Mmike: selotejp ne pomaze ? :)
<Mmike> jok :(
<Mmike> u google chrometu mi ne radi HW accel za WebGL
<Mmike> u chromiumu i u firefoxu radi
<Mmike> zna netko kako da natjeram chrome da se ponasa?
<dodobas> jesi probao `Brave` browser ... isto je na chromiumumumumumumumumumu ...
<dodobas> postoji li hard req da se MORA koristiti Google Chrome  ?
<Mmike> ne postoji
<Mmike> postoji hard req da se NE KORISTI chromium
<Mmike> ugl, kad sam maknuo ~/.config/google-chrome i restartao chrome, voila, webgl radi
<Mmike> sad samo skuzit sto u mojoj konfi sjebaje webgl :D
<dodobas> uh, zasto ne bi koristio chromiumumumumum?
<Mmike> ne pomazes :)
<dodobas> ali iskreno me zanima
<Mmike> nema flash 
<Mmike> i nema x264/x265
<Mmike> i mozda jos kaj
<Mmike> nije bitno
<Mmike> da i imam chromium siguran sam da mi webgl s mojom konfom nebi radio
<Mmike> tak da moram skuzit kaj mu smeta
<dodobas> kako nema flash, naravno da ima :)
<dodobas> al za video codece ne znam, gdje se uopce koriste ?
<Mmike> who cares :)
<Mmike> nebitno je, ne rjesava moj problem :)
<Mmike> well, I'll be...
<Mmike> vratio nazad ~/.config/google-chrome.backup 
<Mmike> i stvar radi sad
<DomaMuffin> needed shufflin'
<hbogner> obrut, sutra idem za Zagreb, možeš doći do grada po server?
<hbogner> popodne u neko doba sam u zapadnom dijelu grada
<obrut> hbogner: hej ! super, mogu ! :)
<dodobas> obrut: eto, vidis da nije problem, imas radijus potrage od 15km :)
<obrut> jel znas u kojem dijelu grada ces biti ?
<obrut> odnosno jel imas isplanirano neko mjesto na koje ides ?
<hbogner> idem u kacicevu 26 :)
<hbogner> https://osm-hr.org/2019/05/15/osm-meetup-2019-05-21/
<hbogner> ali ako se nadjemo negdje ranije da iz auta u auto prebacimo server je puno prakticnije
<obrut> moze
<hbogner> mogu te sutra nazvati kad završim prethodne obaveze
<obrut> ok... jel znas barem otprilike kad bi to moglo biti ? ono raspon od toliko do toliko ? :)
<hbogner> oko 16:30-17:30 pretpostavljam da bi se mogao parkirati negdje oko faksa, ovisi o puno drugih faktora
<hbogner> moram ici, pozdrav
<respawn_> d vecer
<sillyslux> hrvoje, to meni?
<Mmike> sojat na hrt1
<hrvoje> sillyslux: jep, pitam zato ak ti stroj ne vidi više od 4 gige rama to je max koji možeš adresirati sa 32 bita, pa ak kojim slučajem vrtiš 32 bitni non-pae kernel...
<jelly> oh nice, dokumentarac o 8bitnim racunalima u jugi
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jednom u 1001 puta kad se maxtv na mobitelu isplatio :D
<sillyslux> ah ovo je 36bitno
<sillyslux> pae koliko ja znam b trebalo radit
<sillyslux> mislim da je do bios
<sillyslux> a
<hrvoje> jelly: baš gledam i ne vjerujem, zakooooon! :)
<hrvoje> sillyslux: probaj bootati neki live stick/cd sa 64 bitnim novijim kernelom pa vidi jel isto :)
<sillyslux> pa i ovi sistem nije toliko star
<sillyslux> a vec i bios kaze da ima samo 4gb a ne 8
<sillyslux> da bar nije crka usb stick, proba bi ^^
<sillyslux> emptybempty
<sillyslux> eto, palio stroj... 4gb mehh
<jelly> sillyslux: jel ima noviji bios za naflashat?
<sillyslux> a...ne
<sillyslux> ovi je zadji iz 2012
<sillyslux> NF93R & NF93 BIOS	A10	Release Date	2012-8-28
<sillyslux> http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NF93.html
<sillyslux> joj koja razlika ovi stari mainboard i oni novi fanless
<jelly> onda se vjerojatno mo'Å¡ slikat
<sillyslux> pa pitat cu u forumu da mi neko pomaze malo, na bios-mods.com ima lika koji to odradi
<sillyslux> svako malo
<sillyslux> nekome
<jelly> to bi bio pravi smjer, da
<sillyslux> pa nek bude bar 6gb, opet dobro za novi stari server
<sillyslux> jos cu izbrusit novi hladnjak zbog buke i nek radi jos 10 godina :)
<sillyslux> $ uname -a: Linux desk 4.8.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 4.8.7-1 (2016-11-13) x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DomaMuffin> Di kupujete mobitele ? 
<DomaMuffin> Kupio bi si ovo https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_9_se-9583.php
<DomaMuffin> ima u neutrinu za 2600kn
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-21
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<ivoks> umro niki lauda
<Mmike> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Lenovo-ThinkPad-A485-Ryzen-5-Pro-Laptop-Review.334528.0.html
<Mmike> vele da drek :)
<ivoks> ima neki novi lenovo
<ivoks> 14"
<ivoks> jako sleek
<ivoks> ne mogu se sjetiti koji je
<ivoks> imaju previse modela
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> ivoks, ima, x280 :) 
<Mmike> frend kupio T450 neki dan, odlican
<Mmike> btw, jucer sam bootao stroj sa ugasenim spectre/meltdown mitigacijama
<Mmike> i dalje je sporo
<Mmike> 3.13 prastari radi PUN KUFER brze nego zadnj 4.15/4.18
<dodobas> Mmike: jel mozes probati kvantificirati 'PUN KUFER' ? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> oko 20%
<Mmike> 15-20%
<Mmike> recimo, kompajliranje percone na 3.13 (trusty) traje oko 18-20 minuta
<Mmike> na 4.15 traje oko 30
<Mmike> povray radi nesto brze, al' nije tolika razlika
<Mmike> i to je kad ugasim thermald sranje na bionicu
<dodobas> jel to zbilja vazno ? :)
<BotaniCar> Hahahahah, dodobas ovakav troll je ispod tvog nivoa :)
<dodobas> a mislim ... tih 10 extra minuta, je taman dovoljno da u miru popijes kafu :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: zamisli tih 20% na onomad visoko utiliziranom virtualizatoru, najedno postaje 20% podkapacitiran za workload koji se nije mijenjao. 
<dodobas> eto odlicne prilike da razmislis o pokretanju rasprave unutar kompanije o ciljanom postotku visoke utilizacije virualizatora za sljedece 3 godine :)
<hbogner> i eto taman prilika da vam mi uvalimo novi hardver za virtualizaciju
<hbogner> ovaj, prodamo
<hrvoje> spectre potiče dinamiku u prodaji hardvera! :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kod mene je sad takva situacijama da veslom lupam po glavi Klijente i clanove Uprave koji vicu "oblak". 
<BotaniCar> Alternativa je da za 6 mjeseci selim iz drzave kad skuze da je skaliranje nesto sto se placa :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije thinkpad\
<Mmike> ivoks, yoga neka onda?
<Mmike> dodobas, za to nije, al' kad mi taskovi koji traju 0.3 sekunde najednom traju 1.1 sekundu....
<ivoks> IdeaPad 730S
<Mmike> ne znam za taj, al' imao sam par ideapadova u rukama i to je dost jadno
<ivoks> ne, nije ni to
<ivoks> ne mogu se sjetiti
<ivoks> ali toliko ima tanke rubove ekrana da su za kameru morali prosiriti rub
<ivoks> nemrem se sjetiti
<ivoks> ah, evo ga
<ivoks> https://www.lenovo.com/gb/en/laptops/yoga/yoga-s-series/Lenovo-Yoga-S940-14IWL/p/88YGS901219
<ivoks> nije jeftin
<dodobas> ivoks: a bar su kameru ostavili na vrhu, a ne ko Dell u dnu ekrana
<hrvoje> vidio xps 13 jučer, skroz fora izgleda... jel tko koristio?
<vileni> xps tipkovnica mi nikako ne pase
<hbogner> obrut, evo utrpao server, krecem prema zagrebu, prvo rijesiti obaveze na 3 lokacije pa se onda cujemo
<Mmike> hrvoje, kolega ima
<Mmike> ocajna je tipkovnica
<Mmike> (njemu nije)
<hrvoje> a to sam mislio :) Thinkpad ... imao, dobri su to laptopi
<Mmike> hrvoje, yup
<Mmike> nemrem, probam svako toliko neki drugi laptop, i nemrem
<Mmike> recimo, ovaj P50 kaj sam uzeo je najlosi thinkpad koji sam imao
<Mmike> tastatura je fakat losa
<Mmike> al' brate mili kad ga usporedim s acerom od frendice kaj je neki dan dosla da ovono nesto
<Mmike> platila je 9k kuna laptop pred godinu dana
<Mmike> je, ima jeben cpu laptop i sve to
<Mmike> al' in general laptop je drek, izgleda k'o da ce se rasspast ak ga malo jace pogledas
<Mmike> moram tastaturu kupit novu :( ova Kumara nije tak dobra
<hrvoje> tastaturu za thinkpad?
<dodobas> ovo valjda ... https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32830440051.html
<dodobas> izgleda lose :)
<SweetMuffin> Kupio sam preko aliexpressa zamjenske rucke za lonce :) 
<dodobas> i jesi ih montiro ? :)
<SweetMuffin> Heeeej, pa daj bar 3 mjeseca da stignu i 6 mjeseci da se toga primim ! Samo se hvalim :) 
<Mmike> hrvoje, ne, pravu, das keyboard!
<Mmike> dodobas, takva nekakva, da, samo kaj je bijela. htio sam bijelu jer doma imam bijeli stol' pa kao da je 'in sync'
<hrvoje> Mmike: das je dobar keyboard :) možeš tipkati brzinom munje :)
<Mmike> btw, zadnji 4.15 kernel je isto usro, windoze spore za popizdit u KVMu
<Mmike> 4.15.0-48 radi ok, 4.15.0-50 ne radi ok
<ivoks> dodobas: popravili su to na novom xps13
<ivoks> xps13 ima ok tipkovnicu, slicna je macu, ali bolja
<ivoks> meni na tom macu cak tipkovnica i nije neki problem
<ivoks> mac + parallels je preporod
<ivoks> cmd+tabam izmedju linux i mac aplikacija
<dodobas> mac tipkovnica je smece, kao da po povrsini stola tipkam, grozno nesto
<ivoks> je, losa je
<ivoks> cesto se puta ulovim da nabijam po tipkama
<ivoks> jer mi se cini da to moram, jer kao ne ide dovoljno duboko
<ivoks> al to moze biti i do navike
<dodobas> doduse koristio sam nekih 10 dana, mozda se prsti deformiraju nakon duzeg vremena pa je prirodniji osjecaj
<Mmike> ja sam isto probao mac tipkovnicu na par dana i ocajna je
<dodobas> tipkovnica na thinkpadu t480 je skroz ok, doduse koristim povremeno jer je na docku 95% vremena
<Mmike> mislim da je mozda samo HP Probook imao losiju
<Mmike> dodobas, yup, 'ok je', al' je losa u biti. PUNO losija nego na T440 ili T430 (na T440 je touchpad OCAJAN)
<Mmike> ]a T420 necu spominjat, taj ima fantasticnu tipkovnicu :D
<Mmike> (isto k'o x220, T520, W520)
<Mmike> gk;lk;lknnlk;n
<Mmike> sorry :)
<ivoks> zato mac ima savrsen touchpad
<ivoks> dobra je na dodir
<ivoks> precizan
<Mmike> vele da su i gesturei tamo preodlicni
<Mmike> pre malo sam koristio da bi osjetio benefit toga
<Mmike> meni je i two-finger-scroll science fiction (nikak se naviknut na to)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da necu koristiti, ali...
<ivoks> sad kad sjednem na thinkpad popizdim zbog touchpada
<ivoks> a kad sjednem za mac, popizdim zbog OSa
<dodobas> ivoks: a koje gesture koristis ?
<ivoks> jesi koristio iphone?
<dodobas> imam ipad mini koji ne znam koristit :)
<ivoks> znaci, ako jednom stisnes dobijes left click
<hrvoje> kaj više nitko ne koristi desktope? :)))
<dodobas> 'touch click' je prvo sto iskljucim, to me tako zivcira :)
<ivoks> ali ako jace stisnes, dobijes nesto sto nema drugdje 
<ivoks> nije touch click
<ivoks> osjetis kad kliknes
<ivoks> ali ako jace stisnes, dobijes taj 'jaci click'
<ivoks> ne znam kako bi to opisao
<ivoks> click sa dva prsta su desni klik
<ivoks> scroll up sa tri prsta ti da pogled na sve prozore
<ivoks> scroll lijevo/desno su virtualni desktopi
<ivoks> i zoom sa pinch in/out
<ivoks> scroll, naravno
<ivoks> sa dva prsta gore/dole
<ivoks> al to sve radi tako njezno i dobro; ne moze se usporediti sa nicim drugim
<ivoks> tesko je to opisati
<SweetMuffin> hrvoje: desktopi su guilty pleasure, o tome se samo ne prica :) 
<hrvoje> SweetMuffin: pa da, ogroman 4k ekran, mehanička tipkovnica i full-size miš :) di ćeš bolje ... i smiješ CPU opteretiti 100% bez da ti progori rupu u krilu
<SweetMuffin> Ou yea
<respawn_> vecer
<ivoks> desktopi su proslost
<ivoks> za 4k ekran, tipkovnicu i full-size mis ti ne treba desktop
<Mmike> nah, laptopi nemaju tak jake CPUjeve i graficke k'o desktopi
<phd> laptopi su PITA kad poželiš upgrade mašine
<ivoks> decki, mozda biste trebali nabaviti novije laptope
<ivoks> one koji imaju thunderbolt portove
<ivoks> govorimo o 40gbps portu
<ivoks> sasvim dovoljno da imate vanjsku graficku i vasnjski disk
<ivoks> na jednom portu
<ivoks> http://ivoks.com/technology/egpu-what-a-thing/
<sillyslux> evo ti laptopa https://liliputing.com/2019/05/comprinter-is-a-diy-laptop-crammed-inside-a-printer-for-no-good-reason.html
<jelly> Mmike: jel taj -50 sa zakrpanim MDS shitom?
<jelly> kernel
<jelly> možda su VM-ovi osjetljivi baš na to
<jelly> ivoks: desktopi su proslost samo ako zelis platiti skupo hardver koji moze manje
<Mmike> jelly, pojma
<Mmike> ivoks, P50 ima thunderbolt
<jelly> Mmike: bootaj sa make-linux-fast-again.com pa vidi jel novi kelner radi brzo
<jelly> iako, ono zadnje bi trebalo poisključivat sve ostale, mislim
<Mmike> jelly, budem probao kasnije sa mitigations=all 
<Mmike> onda navodno sve ugasi
<Mmike> tj =off
<Mmike> aha, ovo gore, da
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-22
<SweetMuffin> Jutro momcine. 
<SweetMuffin> Zakaj su mi prva cetiri CPUa razlicietih boja, a ostali svi crveni ? https://imgur.com/a/uKjRxRM
<datase> ^1 images :: 0 views :: not safe for work!
<vileni> SweetMuffin: od cega su to grafovi? i zasto datase misli da je nsfw :)
<jelly> nsfw je default na imguru
<jelly> SweetMuffin, zato kaj koristis cudni softver sa cudnom temom?
<vileni> lici mi na grafanu ali mislim da nije
<jelly> https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/self-driving-trucks-begin-mail-delivery-test-u-s-postal-n1008456
<SweetMuffin> jelly, to je nekakav defaultni alat u gedori 30 ( apps > utilities > system monitor ) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly, brijem da sam slican i na utuntuju imao
<jelly> aha, gnome.
<SweetMuffin> ^^
<SweetMuffin> reko, ako itko od vas ima GUI, mozda je vec mijenajo color shemu/zna zakaj je tak glupo pofarbano
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, javio mi se - Elfkiller, na LinkedInu! :) Tko veli da je LinkedIn beskoristan :D
<vileni> zasto bi bio beskoristan, di bi inace endorsao ljude za tehnologije koje ne vole
<SweetMuffin> Mmike, elf bude nekad na #linux.hr , al da ,imam ga i na linkedinu :) 
<respawn> jutro
<hrvoje> vileni: rofl, baš ... mene endorsali za windows server a jednom ga u životu instalirao :)))
<dodobas> al nekako to nije vise aktivno, to endorsanje, bar mi se tako cini
<vileni> vise ti ne guraju odmah cim se ulogiras
<vileni> ali moze se
<dodobas> ste znali da je waffle.io ... ugasen
<dodobas> to je kao bio Kanban board s github integracijom
<dodobas> https://help.waffle.io/waffle-shutdown/waffle-shutdown-tldr
<vileni> bar kanboarda ima milijun
<dodobas> o za popiz..., updejatao je firefox i sretno objavio da poceo koristiti novi profil, ah zasto ...
<dodobas> al nije nikakav problem da firefox-nightly i firefox koriste isti profil, ali ne, dodje updejt i sad se prebaci na novi profil
<dodobas> argh ...
<Mmike> Dosli mi neki likovi, da posstgres sporo da ovoono, dal' moze analiza, reko, moze, aj ponudu, ja ponudu, ovi plate. Odmah. Bez pitanja.
<vileni> trazio si premalo
<Mmike> u biti nisam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pregovaralo se oko cijene
<hrvoje> to je u redu, znanje se plaća :) i treba se plaćati jer treba puno godina da ga se stekne
<dodobas> zlato se placa, a znanje je zlato :)
<Mmike> moram prec na decaf kavu
<Mmike> dodobas, jel' ima decaf kava u zrnu?
<dodobas> pitas krivu osobu, ja kavu nisam popio ima 15 godina ... :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ti si cajni covjek
<dodobas> yes, o'cajni covjek :)
<dodobas> evo bas si namacem ... Chilli/Cherry rooibos ... kombinaciju :)
<ivoks> dodobas: ti si radio/dogradjivao kucu/stan nedavno?
<dodobas> renovacija stana
<ivoks> tak nes i ja radim
<ivoks> tko ti je radio projekt?
<dodobas> sve van ... pa onda sve unutra
<ivoks> ja moram kroviste mijenjati, malo betonirati, malo zidati
<ivoks> i svu stolariju, naravno :)
<dodobas> e to je drugo
<dodobas> za to ti stvarno treba gradjevinski projekt
<ivoks> naravno, ali me zanima je li ti netko radio projekt
<ivoks> zvao izvodjaca danas, da vidim hoce li moci raditi u kolovozu i rujnu
<dodobas> nope, arhitektica je slozila nesto, onda se prilikom izvedbe jos toga promjenilo ...
<ivoks> veli lik 'ma nema problema s terminom, problem je sto nema ljudi'
<dodobas> a krenuli su indijce uvozit ... :)
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> svi zele biti ekonomisti i pravnici
<ivoks> nema ni stolara vise
<phd> Mmike: ne znam za decaf kav u zrnu, ali ima mljevena
<jelly> grmi
<jelly> sijeva
<Mmike> oluja se sprema
<Mmike> jel' vrti tko tu windowszse u KVMu?
<jelly> https://www.croatiaweek.com/happy-international-burek-day-a-look-back-at-a-slice-of-history/
<respawn> vecer
<jelly> dobar večer
<respawn> Å¡ta ima jelly
<jelly> filtiranje rusa i "sejšelaca" koji misle da mail serveri pričaju http
<respawn> ha šta ck neštoes uvije
<respawn> ja sam danas čačkao po logovima od rutera i vidim upd port scan attack
<respawn> dali ima način da vidim po ip adresi tko je
<hrvoje> možeš saznati čiji je IP kroz whois, ali to je ... ništa čudno, više-manje normalno na internetu :)
<hrvoje> na IP adresni prostor ISP-a osrednje veličine dnevno dođe oko 200 tisuća takvih događaja :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-23
<jelly> hrvoje: samo? :-)
<hrvoje> pa dosta je to :)
<respawn> vecer
<jelly> https://imgur.com/a/JjGKlP4
<datase> ^Windy day in Croatia :: 1 images :: 2,111 views :: safe for work
<respawn> Vrečice lete okolo
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-24
<ivoks> ta snimka je od prosle godine
<ivoks> to je karepovac, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> https://www.24sata.hr/news/prizori-s-karepovca-stotine-plasticnih-vrecice-nosi-vjetar-565142
<ivoks> mislim da je receno kako se to desilo jer im je bura puhnula u nezgodnom trenutku sanacije
<Mmike> ono kad promijenis admin password na ruteru
<Mmike> i onda ga odmah zaboravis
<Mmike> jer pwgen
<Mmike> idijot
<hrvoje> ili kad se odrežeš firewallom :)))
<Mmike> A1 officebox ok-jach radi u uredu
<Mmike> cak su me i sa cgnata makli - odmah
<Mmike> doduse, uredjaj nesh sere, kroz wireles imam oko 50/20 (ovih 50 je limit wirelessa), ali kad se kablom ustekam imam oko 1Mbit/15mbit
<Mmike> weird :)
<Mmike> sad gledam dal' da uzmem na 24 mjeseca ili da se kockam i brijem da cu kroz 6-7 mjeseci dobiti optiku tu
<Mmike> ako uzmem bez ugovorne, nakon 10 mjeseci pocinjem gubiti novce (u odnosu na da sam uzeo ugovornu)
<Mmike> joj, muke :0
<ivoks> ja imam a1 homebox
<ivoks> bolje je od tele2, ali nisam presretan
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<Mmike> ja imam officebox na selu, tam, oko jasterebarskog
<Mmike> radi full ok
<Mmike> a tu radi, well, ok
<Mmike> al je jeftinije nego tmobile simpa
<Mmike> pa bum to uzeo za sad, nadajuc se da ce optika skoro doc
<Mmike> naime, predstavnik stanara kenja i hoce da HT ofarba stubiste nakon sto prodju s kanalicama
<Mmike> i sad je dogovorio da bar ofarbaju kanalice :D :D
<Mmike> al' je zavrsio u bolnici, jbg, tak da se ceka...
<jelly> a nema v.d. predstavnika stanara? :-)
<ivoks> mene optika vec ceka tam di se selim u rujnu
<ivoks> konacno cu imati normalni net 
<hrvoje> ljubomoran sam :)))
<Hrki> Mmike: vidis, ja sam si sam krpao rupe od optime od tscuma
<Hrki> pun mi je qrac salabajzera, niti rupu neznaju izbusit
<jelly> stede na izvodjacima i terencima maksimalno
<Hrki> i ne kuzim zasto ne zapunjavaju te rupe sa gipsom, nego sa usranim silikonom koji navlaci vlagu
<jelly> lakse je :-)
<Hrki> doslovce ti treba 5 minuta za zapunis rupu
<Mmike> gips treba mutit :)
<Hrki> pa ak im se neda delati nek daju otkaz :D vrlo jednostavno
<jelly> al ako njemu treba 2 minute duze da zagipsa, moze odraditi 10-15% manje zgrada taj dan
<Hrki> radje delaj kak spada, nego delati prek kurca
<jelly> mislim sve bi se slozio sa Mmike'tovim predstavnikom stanara
<Hrki> e, da bi gips izmutil ti treba 3 minuta, duze neide jer se stvrdne :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Hrki> https://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/muskarca-iz-zapresica-uhvatili-s-01-gramom-marihuane-osudjen-je/2088056.aspx
<Hrki> hehe, komentar prejak: Ili je Newsbar ili je Hrvatska..
<sillyslux> sutra ne zaboravi rucnik
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-25
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,croatia
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clouds - few clouds. Temperature 20.5°C/69°F (19.0 to 22.2°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 60% Pressure at sea level: 1015hPa Visibility: 10km
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,australia
<datase> Melbourne,AU(lat,lon=-37.81,144.96) - Condition: Rain - heavy intensity shower rain. Temperature 14.5°C/58°F (11.7 to 16.7°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 81% Pressure at sea level: 1011hPa Visibility: 5km
<respawn> d dan
<ledeni> respawn: laku noć
<respawn> tebi je na drugom kraju planete
<ledeni> respawn: jeste ;)
<respawn> ja sam na poslu cijeli dan do 19
<obrut> i tak... znaci s 0.1 gramom marihuane, odma 5kkuna i sudski troskovi
<obrut> al ak prostitutke placas kokainom, onda ti je precjednica drzave najbolja prijateljica
<obrut> koristim vec neko vrijeme duck duck go iako je IMHO losiji od googlea, nije bas najpametniji... trenutno pokusavam duckduckgoat kako se doticni uopce koristi (tipa kako radit slozenije upite) i ne daje mi nikakav normalan rezultat :P
<obrut> jedva :P https://help.duckduckgo.com/duckduckgo-help-pages/results/syntax/
<obrut> glupo mi je sto -nesto vraca manje rezultata vezano uz pojam, ja bi da ne vrati nista :P
<CrazyLemon> 2x -nesto ?
<CrazyLemon> :P
<obrut> ne pomaze ni to :)
<obrut> -beer -beer -> prvi hit - beer :)
<obrut> CrazyLemon: jel pratis giro ? :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut naravno! :)
<CrazyLemon> i ne.. Roglic nece pobijediti ovaj giro :)
<CrazyLemon> ali nece ni Nibali.. :D
<obrut> pa kak je danas izgledo, izgleda da nece :)
<obrut> a Nibali isto, bez drugara, ne znam bas kak bi danas proso :)
<obrut> ne znam jel mu ono danas reko da malo uspori :)
<sillyslux> hah... ja zaboravijo rucnik danas
<obrut> obrises se gacama :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-05-26
<tonil> test
<tonil> obrut: ! 
<tonil> ping
<tonil> Mmike: ping trebas mi
<tonil> vratim se kasnije
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<Mmike> rebootao server pred par sati sa 'make-linux-fast-again.com' postavkama :D
<hrvoje> kaj delaš s toliko userspace loada? :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, userspace load je isti prije i poslije reboota
<Mmike> neki juju bug rjesavam pa imam u 6-7 lxc kontejnera neke drekove deployane, medj ostalim pacemaker/corosync za  neke djidje
<Mmike> i sad, kak mi je kljucni kontjener mrtav (by design), lrmd i corosync znaju propizdit i zauzmu dossta CPUa
<Mmike> medjutim, nakon sto sam rebnootao sa make-linux-fast-again preporukama, lrmd i corosync i dalje pizde, al' ne uzimaju nit blizu toliko CPU vremena kao prije
<Mmike> pustit cu sad da radi jos ovak stroj sat-dva, pa cu onda opet rebootat bez tih opcija
<hrvoje> zanimljivo, stvarno je razlika ogromna ... intel ili amd?
<Mmike> intel
<hrvoje> kul, baš ću probati kakva je razlika kod mene na AMD-u iako je moj load puno puno manji :))
<Mmike> ponekad mi cron ne radi kak spada, imam u @reboot da mi napravi /tmp/mario/.cache, al' to se nekad ne izvrsi
<Mmike> jel' netko kad imao tih bedova?
<Mmike> ne kuzim, opce u logu nemam da kron pokrece ista
<Mmike> nekad imam nekad nemam
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> hrvoje, instaliraj juju i instaliraj lxd, i onda s jujutom instlairaj perconu i corosync/pacemaker
<Mmike> i pusti da stoji tak 2-3 sata
<Mmike> i vidi koliko ti je CPU timea uzeo lrmd/crmd/corosync proces
<Mmike> i onda rebootaj sa mitigations=off,i pusti opet 2-3 sata, i vidi cpu time
<Mmike> ja bih rekao da je AMD manje suspektabilan, al' nemam AMD neki za izmjerit
<Mmike> btw, izgleda da 4.4 kernel radi puno bolje
<obrut> CrazyLemon: gledas ? :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut yup
<obrut> ne pazi taj Roglic na spustu :P
<CrazyLemon> obrut ma odličan je na spustu.. ali samo kad pozna taj spust :D
<CrazyLemon> bio neki intervju i neznam jel govorio za danas ili za ponedjeljak ali kaže 'ne znam kako izgleda taj hill' :D
<CrazyLemon> ali dobro je..i jan polanc je malo iznenadio danas..jos je u top 10
<obrut> za danas, sutra je koliko mi je poznato pauza...
<CrazyLemon> right..utorak ne ponedjeljak
<CrazyLemon> gavia je otkazana pa je neka nova trasa
<obrut> ide se na Mortirolo...
<obrut> u tom kraju nisam nist vozio, bas bi trebo... barem Stelvio
<CrazyLemon> https://vimeo.com/338361997
<datase> ^ SpaceX Starlink objects train 24 May 2019 :: Duration: 00:39 :: 446,430 plays :: 21 comments
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-18
<dodobas> yutro
<Respawn> d dan
<dodobas> ddan
<Respawn> sta ima
<dodobas> sastancenje ... dakle nist
<Respawn> fino
<Respawn> iznenadilo me kako Pop os radi dobro na ovom stroju
<Respawn> s integriranom intel
<Respawn> jos sto je bolje nasao sam Pc između 2 Kontejnera bacen
<Respawn> imao je neku gresku koju sam rjesio i osposobio ga
<Respawn> Dual Core model: Intel Core2 4300 s ddr2 
<Respawn> ThinkCentre A55 type 8985
<Mmike> https://arstechnica.com/video/watch/customizing-mini-4wd-racers-for-high-speeds-on-a-small-scale
<Mmike> pjeeebote
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-19
<Mmike> Zna li netko iznajmljivaca kombija, preferably na zapadnom dijelu grada?
<ivoks> issati kako je tesko naci 240V pametni termostat
<obrut> e pa ovo jos nisam dozivio... upalim DAC/externu zvucnu na linux kanti, odjednom x-i neresposive totalno, skoro da nis ne radi... odem na konzolu, tamo iskacu greske "usb_set_interface failed"... vratim se na x-e, dalje ne reagira nista.... ugasim tu zvucnu, sve radi ok :P
<obrut> pa svijet je otiso u kuki
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-20
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> vileni: sta ima? jesi se izvukao iz ureda ?
<vileni> iz ureda? doma i dalje, ali djeca idu u vrtic pa je tisina
<vileni> tj bila je, dok susjed nije poceo busiti :)
<dodobas> ahahaha
<sakiKnin> večer
<sakiKnin> nedavno mi je laptop ostao bez slike, ali radi, probao sam vaditi memoriju, HDD te CMOS bateriju ali ništa, on radi, samo nema slike. Budući da laptop nema ekrana koristio sam VGA izlaz...
<sakiKnin> 7nick saki
<sakiKnin> 7exit
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-21
<dodobas> yutro
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-22
<dodobas> hebale ih boot particije od 280mb ... pa koji K ... svako malo -no-more-space-
#ubuntu-hr 2020-05-24
<Respawn> d vecer
